# BIG LBS ONWARD



## biglbs

Ok i waffle too much on other guys threads,so get your revenge if you feel the urge!

I have trained most of my life(age 15) until 2001 when i was riding my motorbike with a friend and he tried to pass me,causing him to have a fatal crash in front of my eyes,with terrible head injuries.This made me very depressed and in a bad place!

In 2004 after being a mess for three years my body gave up and i had a TIA and it was said that i had had a heart attack in my past too-though i am not sure about that!

My best lifts at time were bench=520lbs x 4 reps, squat=585 x 6 on smith m/c due to shagged l4 disc, leg pressed 1450lbs 2sets of 12, deads 550lbs 1 rep max.

Then i stopped again to concentrate on business from 2007 to 2010,my daughter was born in 08,she changed the whole world and i started to pull out of the depression that i could not shake for years,the drinking was less and the mood better.

In 2011 i decided to go back" home" to the gym again and strated off at home weak as a kitten--bench 40k!!lol

No leg equiptment so- due to back no leg training!

January i joined the gym,starting to move fair weights now,then in the garden mid January i fell breaking my fibula!fer fooks sake no!!!

Right i thought keep sober and strong,i saw Ukm and thought why not and joined!

After three weeks i was in gym training upper body again--poor legs!

This week i trained legs for 1st time since December and i had only done them twice then!

I have also done two cardio sessions and upper body too,this week.

My goal is simple at 48 yrs old it is to stay strong and get fitter and lighter,slowly in a controled manner,target weight is 21 stone as i am carrying a fair amount of beef!

I am 6'5",385lbs-i look a bit scary,but am a placid Dad these days!

Strength at moment- an idea anyhow!

Bench 150 k 1rm

Pin pulls 200k x3 rep

Seated neck press 95k x 4reps

leg press-not pushing it as leg is only 9 weeks after break! 180k 4 x 12

squat as above awaiting stats

accross body curls d/bell 35k x8reps

Pushdowns stack plus 10kg 12 reps

I am natty now but used rather a lot in past,but not for many a year,other than t3/clen that did feck all!lol

I owe you guys more than you will ever know and want you to know that without the banter it would have been far harder to keep my focus,but i have.

So ukm to all you CNUTS thank you!

Will post pics when i am more comfortable with the idea,so fook of for now!

The road is now open,time to start at it!

For my Wife,my son,my Daughter and myself,,,,,,,

Post edited as info too freely available

TRAINNG ONLY JOURNAL,STARTED END 2012 HERE http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html PLEASE SUB AND ENJOY.


----------



## Breda

good luck with your goals bro

Will this be another place to spam or will we just keep that in the ginger chronicles


----------



## expletive

Bout time you started one of your own fella. Goodluck


----------



## MRSTRONG

bout time this popped up well done .

you have my support fattie :thumbup1:

EDIT: your a fat ginger eh .....sorry to hear that :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> good luck with your goals bro
> 
> Will this be another place to spam or will we just keep that in the ginger chronicles


Spam is a part of ukm is it not?!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> bout time this popped up well done .
> 
> you have my support fattie :thumbup1:
> 
> EDIT: your a fat ginger eh .....sorry to hear that :lol:


Thank you,but i ain't ginger---that's ben! :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Not in my journal it's not lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Thank you,but i ain't ginger---that's ben! :thumb:


pics or ginger


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Bout time you started one of your own fella. Goodluck


I know i did'nt have the bottle as you lot are so scary!:lol:Thanks


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> pics or ginger


OOOOOOO you foooka!

Pot and kettle!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOO you foooka!
> 
> Pot and kettle!


im married to a red head , im not ginger either my hairs darker than a porn stars pooper h34r:

so now we know why your not keen on posting pics up , but its ok nobody will take the piss out of your ginger napper  (much)


----------



## TELBOR

Oh...

Someone told me this was a Jeremy Beadle thread

Never mind.

Good Luck mate!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good luck big fella I'm keen to see how you train, diet less important, we know that's shocking.....


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> im married to a red head , im not ginger either my hairs darker than a porn stars pooper h34r:
> 
> so now we know why your not keen on posting pics up , but its ok nobody will take the piss out of your ginger napper  (much)


There ain't much on ya swede mate i could'nt tell!:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Good luck big fella I'm keen to see how you train, diet less important, we know that's shocking.....


I am on a calorific nightmare--a bit of a dietmg:

I fasted before training since 6pm last night and trained at 9am today with a protein drink/10g oats and two tsb mcg in it after and just had 5 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal tst with anchor butter on!18 hours since i ate a meal per say! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Oh...
> 
> Someone told me this was a Jeremy Beadle thread
> 
> Never mind.
> 
> Good Luck mate!!


Thanks ----er i think! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I am on a calorific nightmare--a bit of a dietmg:
> 
> I fasted before training since 6pm last night and trained at 9am today with a protein drink/10g oats and two tsb mcg in it after and just had 5 poached eggs on 2 wholemeal tst with anchor butter on!18 hours since i ate a meal per say! :thumb:


but the mct oil is like 3 meals ...


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> but the mct oil is like 3 meals ...


I use it in place of carbs as it goes into system fast and does so via the endocrine system mainly instead of me poor old liver! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I use it in place of carbs as it goes into system fast and does so via the endocrine system mainly instead of me poor old liver! :beer:


i used it ages ago , first time i sipped half a bottle through the day ive never sh1t so much in my life ...


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i used it ages ago , first time i sipped half a bottle through the day ive never sh1t so much in my life ...


PMSL SEAPED OUT I SWEAR,must get some tenna man!

Gave you the squerts,big time! :lol:

It's good gear!


----------



## biglbs

Have massive doms from deads yesterday,

traps are feelin great.

Got legs and cardio tomorrow so will lift leg press up a bit and may do smith squats too,see how it feels,still early days as leg injury was mid Jan.

Again will stick to fasted so will be more fun.


----------



## Milky

I'm in...

Good luck brother and smash the fu*k out of every weight you lift... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89

massive good luck

stay strong bro


----------



## mikemull

Good luck mate, ill be regular here!


----------



## Tassotti

subbed be lucky


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I'm in...
> 
> Good luck brother and smash the fu*k out of every weight you lift... :thumbup1:


Thank you Milkman!Will do!


----------



## biglbs

Rick89 said:


> massive good luck
> 
> stay strong bro


Thanks Rick,i will do that!


----------



## Fullhouse

Good luck buddy, you have just too another step into a better and healthier life


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good luck mate, ill be regular here!


Welcome aboard mate!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> subbed be lucky


Thank you bro,welcome!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Aah right, trying to fvcking sneak up on me are you, dirty bastid.... 

Weldone for creating this and sharing your life, its not an easy thing to do, so you get some reps from me for that.

Sorry to hear about the bike incidents, i am a rider too. Have you given the bikes up now?

Weldone on the previous lifts, thats some good lifting, sure you'll get somewhere close to that again, if not don't worry about it, its the taking part that counts and as long as its keeping you sane and in a good place thats all that matters.

Subbed.


----------



## biglbs

Fullhouse said:


> Good luck buddy, you have just too another step into a better and healthier life


Thank you,i needed to do it, i knew that !

i keep sat eve as my drink day and sunday as roast day now!


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Aah right, trying to fvcking sneak up on me are you, dirty bastid....
> 
> Weldone for creating this and sharing your life, its not an easy thing to do, so you get some reps from me for that.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the bike incidents, i am a rider too. Have you given the bikes up now?
> 
> Weldone on the previous lifts, thats some good lifting, sure you'll get somewhere close to that again, if not don't worry about it, its the taking part that counts and as long as its keeping you sane and in a good place thats all that matters.
> 
> Subbed.


I may be a big lad but i am velly sneaky!Thanks for reps too!

I have yes,i made a deal with one of my sons not to ride if he did not---cost me £2k to help get him on the road in a car,,,lol

Unfortunatly i had a few other prangs too,but did not want to confuse and bore people,also i have lost most of my friends on bikes too,but i do love them!

I am smiled on for strength and that will come on,but it's fitness i am lookin at.

My riding style was wild!

Welcome on ship mate!


----------



## Fatstuff

good luck mate


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> good luck mate


Thanks dude!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> View attachment 77955
> 
> 
> I may be a big lad but i am velly sneaky!Thanks for reps too!
> 
> I have yes,i made a deal with one of my sons not to ride if he did not---cost me £2k to help get him on the road in a car,,,lol
> 
> Unfortunatly i had a few other prangs too,but did not want to confuse and bore people,also i have lost most of my friends on bikes too,but i do love them!
> 
> I am smiled on for strength and that will come on,but it's fitness i am lookin at.
> 
> My riding style was wild!
> 
> Welcome on ship mate!


Nearly got taken out today by some stupid fvcking old woman in a car on a roundabout. She just kept going at the end of her road as i was coming round then had to slam her brakes on when she actually realised something else was on the road which was not a car. Locked eyes on her and shook my head to the point my helmet nearly fell off. She pulled into the garage to get petrol as i pulled over to wait for the misses and i felt like walking over to her and saying, "its drivers like you that are the reason people like me end up dead, FVCKING LOOK!!!!"

But i never as it would have looked bad on me.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nearly got taken out today by some stupid fvcking old woman in a car on a roundabout. She just kept going at the end of her road as i was coming round then had to slam her brakes on when she actually realised something else was on the road which was not a car. Locked eyes on her and shook my head to the point my helmet nearly fell off. She pulled into the garage to get petrol as i pulled over to wait for the misses and i felt like walking over to her and saying, "its drivers like you that are the reason people like me end up dead, FVCKING LOOK!!!!"
> 
> But i never as it would have looked bad on me.


You know!

What bike you got?


----------



## flinty90

Well well well. the stumpy kebab armed cnut has is own journal. well bout time. your going to get your a55 raped lol. good luck. you can guarantee your going to have me in here kicking your b4lls into place .... let the journey commence


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well well well. the stumpy kebab armed cnut has is own journal. well bout time. your going to get your a55 raped lol. good luck. you can guarantee your going to have me in here kicking your b4lls into place .... let the journey commence


Have a shave will you?

Welcome aboard mate,i am hoping to do ok!

I did'nt start a journal until i was sure i could follow through and i can!

I am now into caravan awning season so that will help(i sell them too)are heavy and awkward to handle and i do a fair few of them!

Anyway back down your hole! and thanks x


----------



## Tassotti

I'm interested in your businesses.

How the fcuk do you get into selling awnings ?

What else do you do ?


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> I'm interested in your businesses.
> 
> How the fcuk do you get into selling awnings ?
> 
> What else do you do ?


I love caravans mate,it started there,i also have the cafe and a property portfolio!


----------



## andyparry123

Good lad! Takes a lot to look at yourself and think "time for a change", biggest grandad on the playground comp with Milky, keep the motivation up?


----------



## biglbs

andyparry123 said:


> Good lad! Takes a lot to look at yourself and think "time for a change", biggest grandad on the playground comp with Milky, keep the motivation up?


Thank you,this all makes me stronger!

I was thinkin we should have a grandad club too!


----------



## raptordog

Priceless...your own journal...am subbed and following buddy..... :thumbup1:

Well done you big cnut.......


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I love caravans mate,it started there,i also have the cafe and a property portfolio!


fcuk me its johnny lees brother :lol:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> fcuk me its johnny lees brother :lol:


Lol. yeah they both look alike too. Cnuts lol. a waant a caravan fer mi maar lol i bet the pair of cnuts tarmac drives for a living too


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Priceless...your own journal...am subbed and following buddy..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Well done you big cnut.......


Hay the raptorator!

Welcome!

You little cnut:lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> fcuk me its johnny lees brother :lol:


Ahh ya fecker!

Best ya feck off whilst ye still got de legs to carry ye,you cnut!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Lol. yeah they both look alike too. Cnuts lol. a waant a caravan fer mi maar lol i bet the pair of cnuts tarmac drives for a living too


Off cooorsen now ye fecker!


----------



## biglbs

Total food yesterday

Fasted until training at 09.10 then 10.20 100 g protein drink with 10g oats and 2 tsb mct oil

13.00 5 poached eggs on 2 w/meal tst with butter(yeah)

16.00 can tuna with olives and tobasco sauce/small sweet spud

20. can of hot dogs/hot sauce and w/meal tst(before you all shout read the label!)

That is it until after training this am!

Any BB are welcome to do macro's,not my idea of fun,i will stay hungry!

:blink:AND I AM HUNGRY NOW!!LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Subscribed

And reps for starting the journal. :thumb:

Get some pictures up of where you at right now


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Subscribed
> 
> And reps for starting the journal. :thumb:
> 
> Get some pictures up of where you at right now


Thanks mate but i have said i will post them up later once i have improved as i am believe it or not camera shy and always have been, in the late 80's i was just under 21 st with abs and only had two taken and my ex threw them on fire!As a fat cnut at the mo-no chance yet!

Welcome on board though!

And thanks for reps!


----------



## TELBOR

Get some up mate!

It'll do you a world of good, trust me.

And ffs, let go of the 80's


----------



## expletive

Photos are probably the greatest motivational tool in persons journal.

They show you what you want to change and remind you what you don't want to be like.

Progress can be subtle and because we live in these bodies all the time we might not see it. But photos do show it.


----------



## Breda

R0BR0ID:2958433 said:


> Get some up mate!
> 
> It'll do you a world of good, trust me.
> 
> And ffs, let go of the 80's


This is true if you go to page 1 of Flintys journal you'll see the fat cnut as a fat cnut! It's a great way for you and others to see your progress bro.

I'm not comin back in here until I see pics


----------



## TELBOR

Breda said:


> This is true if you go to page 1 of Flintys journal you'll see the fat cnut as a fat cnut! It's a great way for you and others to see your progress bro.
> 
> I'm not comin back in here until I see pics


^ this!

Or go to the Brothers in Arms Journal and go in a few pages, pics galore!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Ahh ya fecker!
> 
> Best ya feck off whilst ye still got de legs to carry ye,you cnut!
> 
> :lol:


Soz ginge 

Where you buy your mct oil ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

It does take a lot to post pics of yourself, but once done there is no going back, plus as others have said, you can track progress and so can everyone else. I did it, didn't want to but i did.


----------



## biglbs

Make sure you have eaten as you may not want to in while then,

80's is a reference to how camera shy i realy am,

i have only ever been in a few pics in my life-i have a phobia(spell)of them always have even when i looked decent,you cnut!

:surrender: You will never know how hard this is but you are all right,i will put a couple up ffs !


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Make sure you have eaten as you may not want to in while then,
> 
> 80's is a reference to how camera shy i realy am,
> 
> i have only ever been in a few pics in my life-i have a phobia(spell)of them always have even when i looked decent,you cnut!
> 
> :surrender: You will never know how hard this is but you are all right,i will put a couple up ffs !


Good man! :thumb:


----------



## Double J

Good luck with this mate :thumb:

Oh and have to agree on the pics; get them up now. I made the mistake of waiting a few weeks and had shed best part of a stone by the time I posted some up. Would have been good to have a comparison to show them against at the start and I regret not doing that now :sad:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Make sure you have eaten as you may not want to in while then,
> 
> 80's is a reference to how camera shy i realy am,
> 
> i have only ever been in a few pics in my life-i have a phobia(spell)of them always have even when i looked decent,you cnut!
> 
> :surrender: You will never know how hard this is but you are all right,i will put a couple up ffs !


Good man

It will only motivate you further and provide us with more material to mock you with :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Training went well for legs and cardio

5 x 45deg leg press at 190k x 12 reps leg pulling though on last two sets

laying machine press a lot more comfortable at 1 x 14 @ 260lbs

1 x12 @ 350lbs

1 x 10 @ 410lbs

3 x stiff leg deads with small weight(i way enoughlol)10 reps to stretch painfull ankle and get hams moving.

11 mins hit on bike

All fasted since 8pm last night.

I have posted these pics and hate them!


----------



## Breda

Well done for puttin those pics up mate your belt looks a bit on the tight side tho


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Well done for puttin those pics up mate your belt looks a bit on the tight side tho


My trousers fall down if not,that would be worse!


----------



## expletive

Reps when I get on the laptop for posting photos. Yes it is hard, buts it's like alcoholism first step is to air the problem. Photos do just that.

On a positive note. Every photo you now post you WILL look better and better.


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Reps when I get on the laptop for posting photos. Yes it is hard, buts it's like alcoholism first step is to air the problem. Photos do just that.
> 
> On a positive note. Every photo you now post you WILL look better and better.


Thank you,i did'nt realise how low i had got in myself,i always put others first and have let my self fall to bits,i am so sad right now!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Soz ginge
> 
> Where you buy your mct oil ?


Sorry Grant Michell i forgot you! :lol: Off flea-bay mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

was going to rep you again for putting your pics up but it will not allow me to yet.

Put your measurements on with it, that way in 3 months time you can look back and not only see how much better you look you can also see how many inches you have lost.

Then when you're out with the Mrs and someone asks how much weight you have lost, you can tell them X inches off my waist instead of having to whip your tee-shirt off


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Thank you,i did'nt realise how low i had got in myself,i always put others first and have let my self fall to bits,i am so sad right now!


Just think of it as the start of a new you and put youself 1st for a change, not in a bad way but we all need to be a little bit selfish

Have you considered dnp?


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Just think of it as the start of a new you and put youself 1st for a change, not in a bad way but we all need to be a little bit selfish
> 
> Have you considered dnp?


I have considered it and followed diggy's journel a bit,just a bit uncomfortable with it a mo,perhaps later though!


----------



## Guest

Nice 1 on starting the journal matey.

Just stay focused m8, the 1st month or so should see massive changes just with changes to the diet and exercise. Once your back into the swing of it all again up the effort, bit more each week.

Subbed anyway m8y, will keep bobbing in for a read.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Nice 1 on starting the journal matey.
> 
> Just stay focused m8, the 1st month or so should see massive changes just with changes to the diet and exercise. Once your back into the swing of it all again up the effort, bit more each week.
> 
> Subbed anyway m8y, will keep bobbing in for a read.


Thanks buddy and look forward to your input,welcome


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> was going to rep you again for putting your pics up but it will not allow me to yet.
> 
> Put your measurements on with it, that way in 3 months time you can look back and not only see how much better you look you can also see how many inches you have lost.
> 
> Then when you're out with the Mrs and someone asks how much weight you have lost, you can tell them X inches off my waist instead of having to whip your tee-shirt off


Not too bothered about that mate,the mirror does not lie,though i may invent one that does the way i feel right now!

I have just power repped you mate !Check your power now!


----------



## DiggyV

I'm in mate - subb'd.

Good Luck. I'll be keeping up to date on this and kicking you when you are slacking... :lol:

Will also be providing a full write up on DNP once I have finished and also the water has gone. Trying to distil the knowledge here and my experience into one location to make it easier for other folks.


----------



## Double J

Well done on putting the pics up - reps given accordingly :thumb:

I wasn't Bullsh1tting btw mate; I genuinely regret not putting my pics up originally and am delighted to see that you have. You will look back on this day in the weeks and months to come with pride at the progress you have made and the starting pics will be clear evidence of where you started and how far you have improved from that point


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> I'm in mate - subb'd.
> 
> Good Luck. I'll be keeping up to date on this and kicking you when you are slacking... :lol:
> 
> Will also be providing a full write up on DNP once I have finished and also the water has gone. Trying to distil the knowledge here and my experience into one location to make it easier for other folks.


Thank you buddy and i look forward to your boot and Dnp files!

Welcome buddy


----------



## biglbs

Just Jon said:


> Well done on putting the pics up - reps given accordingly :thumb:
> 
> I wasn't Bullsh1tting btw mate; I genuinely regret not putting my pics up originally and am delighted to see that you have. You will look back on this day in the weeks and months to come with pride at the progress you have made and the starting pics will be clear evidence of where you started and how far you have improved from that point


I may have made i similar error buddy as i was a real weedy and fatter mess in november when i started training again,my weight was the same but no muscle,under this blubber i think something has happened,now i got to find it!

Now where is a tube and a vacuum pump?LIPO-HOOVER?

Thanks for reps and they are returned too x


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Good luck with the future chap


Thanks mate!


----------



## Tassotti

First off, forget any drugs (especially fking DNP) for now

Your heart has had a hard time for a long time and you don't want to give it an even harder time by adding any sort of stims, etc in.

With a clean diet and any weights/cardio, the fat will fall off to begin with.

I never really saw what the actual plan was.

Diet/weights/cardio. Can you lay it out ?


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> First off, forget any drugs (especially fking DNP) for now
> 
> Your heart has had a hard time for a long time and you don't want to give it an even harder time by adding any sort of stims, etc in.
> 
> With a clean diet and any weights/cardio, the fat will fall off to begin with.
> 
> I never really saw what the actual plan was.
> 
> Diet/weights/cardio. Can you lay it out ?


Thanks for posting

I never said i was going to take dnp or not(rather like you said in your journel)yet,

i may in due course though,as i am aware of the load on my ticker has been under.

My blood pressure is ok @ 145/76 and pulse is 68 pm,

cholesterol is 2.5% with a 50/50 split ratio ldl to hdl,so my insides are not as bad as my outsides!

I do not use stims other than coffee mate,bad sh1t i had enough of class a's.

The plan is a simple one and i intend to lose weight slowly and perminently,

no rush for me,i will train as i always have, utilising Hit principles and fasted training/cardio.coupled with instinct training-so i listen to my body and its needs.

I have no intention of being a power lifter or BB,as i do not have a need,

I intend just to be a fit resistance trainer who is around to see his grandchildren grow up.


----------



## Matt 1

you're a real big fooker! (snatch) lol

Good luck with your goals buddy, will follow this one!


----------



## biglbs

Matt 1 said:


> you're a real big fooker! (snatch) lol
> 
> Good luck with your goals buddy, will follow this one!


Welcome sir,good to have you along!

Got any dags?:laugh:


----------



## Matt 1

biglbs said:


> Welcome sir,good to have you along!
> 
> Got any dags?:laugh:


many, but i prefer caravans!


----------



## C.Hill

Fcuk me how have I missed this?

Sorry to hear about the incidents in OP, amazing where you are now!

Will be following this closely, good luck buddy!


----------



## biglbs

Matt 1 said:


> many, but i prefer caravans!


In the periwinkle blooow?Ye fecker! :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk me how have I missed this?
> 
> Sorry to hear about the incidents in OP, amazing where you are now!
> 
> Will be following this closely, good luck buddy!


Thank you mr Hill,you're in and welcome!


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> Thank you mr Hill,you're in and welcome!


May have to pop down Saaaaaafend and show you how to shoulder press....lol jokes 95kg is mental lol


----------



## biglbs

If you ever fancy it i know a good cafe where all ukm buddies are welcome and get freebies if with me!

95k is ok but remember i am biglbs! 

This was press behind the neck and has inflamed my shoulder girdle-never again

,i did it 20 years ago and should have remembered it fooks me up bro! :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG

well done for pics fella , looks like you have lots of support here as well , now you cant fail to win .


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Shoulder girdle , is that the same as panty girdle .... Rrrrrr


A bit like a jock strap but not scottish?!?!


----------



## AK-26

reps on the pics bigman, subbed for the journal too. good luck with it all. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> well done for pics fella , looks like you have lots of support here as well , now you cant fail to win .


Honestly mate i cannot believe the amount of support and kind pm's/reps i have had ,

i am speachless and far happier than when i woke up alone(in my own head)this morning,

feckin brilliant,

Ukm rocks,

thanks to all of you!


----------



## biglbs

AK-26 said:


> reps on the pics bigman, subbed for the journal too. good luck with it all. :thumb:


Thanks dude,i need all the help i can get and you are very welcome! 

Repped back mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Honestly mate i cannot believe the amount of support and kind pm's/reps i have had ,
> 
> i am speachless and far happier than when i woke up alone(in my own head)this morning,
> 
> feckin brilliant,
> 
> Ukm rocks,
> 
> thanks to all of you!


ok enough of the soppy crap let the pi55 taking carry on


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> ok enough of the soppy crap let the pi55 taking carry on


You put that tyre on the motor yet Grant?


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> You put that tyre on the motor yet Grant?


i stole it off your RR im only a dwarf


----------



## biglbs

Food today; :rockon:

Nothing until 10am after fasted train/cardio(effort)

then 100g whey/ pint of milk/6g creatine mono/10g oats/2 x tsp Mct oil

1pm three poached eggs on one w/meal tst(no butter)and a lean beef patty/onion

3pm apple and handfull cashew nuts

5pm 10 cashews(hungry)

6.30 8oz rump with 15 brussels(poo)and ten chips bit of gravy---everyone else had fish and chips !

Handfull of nuts to look forward to @9pm!

//


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i stole it off your RR im only a dwarf


A randy dwarf who cannot shag!

AKA 'A fridged midget,with a rigid digit'


----------



## biglbs

To make it easy to see my training posts and food logs i will title them all:rockon: from here on-to make it easy to get through the spam!!! :thumb:

:rockon:

:rockon:

:rockon:

:rockon:


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> if you do well on this journal i will show ya ma jock strap.... ah better no say that ... tommy will be in there like a tramp eating chips


I canny an i haveney so i willney,as its a braa brack nite! 

uki the noo


----------



## expletive

To highlight the posts you can mark them with Icons.

Click the go advanced button and you'll see what i mean mate


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> To highlight the posts you can mark them with Icons.
> 
> Click the go advanced button and you'll see what i mean mate


Well i am going blind too!Where is it mate please? :confused1:


----------



## expletive

Look at the reply box below

Look at the bottom right corner


----------



## biglbs

Cheers mate let me see?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

I recon mine sticks out more?

What do you recon?


----------



## expletive

It does but the icon is at the top of the post like this post


----------



## Fatstuff

Whats going down in here big tall and heavy?


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> It does but the icon is at the top of the post like this post


lol you missed it two up^^lol


----------



## expletive

Fook couldn't see that, very subtle


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Whats going down in here big tall and heavy?


Well the three of us are fine mate,amazed but fine! :thumb :You had a good day


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Fook couldn't see that, very subtle


 :thumb:

See! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:rockon:

sod it, have both


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :rockon:
> 
> sod it, have both


Bloody westerner! :stupid: :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Well the three of us are fine mate,amazed but fine! :thumb :You had a good day


No had to wait in all day for virgin media to come round, missed the gym, now won't get in there till Monday!!


----------



## stuart.s

all the best with your goals mate


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> No had to wait in all day for virgin media to come round, missed the gym, now won't get in there till Monday!!


Don't tell me 5pm in they come? :cursing:

What you training monday?


----------



## biglbs

stuart.s said:


> all the best with your goals mate


Thank you buddy,keep a nose in,should be wild!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Don't tell me 5pm in they come? :cursing:
> 
> What you training monday?


They were supposed to come between 8 and 1, didn't get there till half 3, left at half 5 but I was on the phone to virgin till time to leave for work, so now I'm at work no training in me!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> They were supposed to come between 8 and 1, didn't get there till half 3, left at half 5 but I was on the phone to virgin till time to leave for work, so now I'm at work no training in me!!


It's a right cvnt when that **** happens,i think virgin suck personaly dude!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> It's a right cvnt when that **** happens,i think virgin suck personaly dude!


Well I wanted fibre optic bb, we had bt before but had so much trouble with it!!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Well I wanted fibre optic bb, we had bt before but had so much trouble with it!!


That makes sense,we are lucky here,i would miss sky tv channels though!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Fatstuff said:


> Well I wanted fibre optic bb, we had bt before but had so much trouble with it!!


your gonna have more trouble with the fibre optic :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> That makes sense,we are lucky here,i would miss sky tv channels though!


I download anything i want to watch, pop it onto a USB and stick the USB in the telly - bobs ur uncle


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> your gonna have more trouble with the fibre optic :lol:


I fcukin hope not


----------



## Ginger Ben

Evening all. Well done on pics lobes, great motivator to have them up at the start and keep looking back and seeing how you are getting on. Wish you all the best for achieving your goals


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> your gonna have more trouble with the fibre optic :lol:


Pessamist! :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Evening all. Well done on pics lobes, great motivator to have them up at the start and keep looking back and seeing how you are getting on. Wish you all the best for achieving your goals


Thanks ben,means a lot to have help with this one! :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS - i have just spotted your pics mate , Well done for having the balls to post them up..

I know a lot about this seeing as it took me ages to post up my (STARTING PICS) and i like yourself was ashamed of the way i had let myself go.. but i look at them now, i dont even think about that guy bieng me. its just someone i used to know mate..

I have repped your for your pictures, proper power reps not these p1ssy little puff reps lol...

seriously mate Tassotti has given you the best advice , dont fcuk about with anything drug or sted wise yet, you certainly have a lot of work today but simple consistent changes will make things happen quickly by themselves.. dont try to re invent the wheel when it comes to your diet mate, and dont try to change everything in one day if you dont feel you can..

just take a look at your diet and cut out 2 things for a month that you know are really crappy... then replace them 2 things with protein sources...

then after a month see how you are doing, then again take out another crappy thing. until you are seeing good results...

i am impatient with it all so i pray you have more patience than me (i suspect you do) , but as has always been said to me its not a sprint its a long drawn out lifestyle change.. and it will only do you well if you continue to be consistent..

the people that do really well in this lifestyle are the ones with nothing more than consistency mate, with diet, training , and rest ...

As much as i take the p1ss on here mate i am very sincere in my thinking and support of genuine people like yourself.. i am here should you need and help or advice for as much as i can give...

you can do this mate, and as i have found over the last few years, you are in the right place to learn

shut your mouth, open your eyes and ears, and learn what you can mate, and then consistently put it into practice and i guarantee in 12 months time you will not be looking in the mirror at the same bloke ..

Good luck brother X


----------



## Tassotti

I see those pics as the beginning of a success story....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> BIGLBS - i have just spotted your pics mate , Well done for having the balls to post them up..
> 
> I know a lot about this seeing as it took me ages to post up my (STARTING PICS) and i like yourself was ashamed of the way i had let myself go.. but i look at them now, i dont even think about that guy bieng me. its just someone i used to know mate..
> 
> I have repped your for your pictures, proper power reps not these p1ssy little puff reps lol...
> 
> seriously mate Tassotti has given you the best advice , dont fcuk about with anything drug or sted wise yet, you certainly have a lot of work today but simple consistent changes will make things happen quickly by themselves.. dont try to re invent the wheel when it comes to your diet mate, and dont try to change everything in one day if you dont feel you can..
> 
> just take a look at your diet and cut out 2 things for a month that you know are really crappy... then replace them 2 things with protein sources...
> 
> then after a month see how you are doing, then again take out another crappy thing. until you are seeing good results...
> 
> i am impatient with it all so i pray you have more patience than me (i suspect you do) , but as has always been said to me its not a sprint its a long drawn out lifestyle change.. and it will only do you well if you continue to be consistent..
> 
> the people that do really well in this lifestyle are the ones with nothing more than consistency mate, with diet, training , and rest ...
> 
> As much as i take the p1ss on here mate i am very sincere in my thinking and support of genuine people like yourself.. i am here should you need and help or advice for as much as i can give...
> 
> you can do this mate, and as i have found over the last few years, you are in the right place to learn
> 
> shut your mouth, open your eyes and ears, and learn what you can mate, and then consistently put it into practice and i guarantee in 12 months time you will not be looking in the mirror at the same bloke ..
> 
> Good luck brother X


Thank you so much!

I know it's possible to do it,believe it or not i used to personal train people in just my possition!

You never think it can happen to you until fate says,hang on ----now 'your fooked!'

My main problem has been 3 bottles of wine per day until i put the brakes on back in november!That caused the weight gain as the take away saw us a lot,the two going hand in hand,as they do.

I drink once per week now and that is Saturday evening only,when i will be a rambler who loves everyone!

Sunday i have a roast with my family and some junk!

Mon to sat food is now under control,i love nutritional food as i am a cook(don't like chef title!)

My training is mainly Hit and instinct-it works for me well.I am now building cardio in 3 x week!

I will not use any drugs yet as i have said,i tried t3/clen but was immobilised with leg so only did a short course,did'nt like it!--i think i needed something to keep my spirits up!

The fact my actual diet is reasonable at the moment is a good start,yes it has faults but please remember i am not a BB .I will post as i have started to do and welcome input,as i say i want slow improvement that lasts!

On a side note,bloody well done in your own battle i read iyour journal and admire you buddy x You a one of many great guys (and girls)on this forum!

Welcome on board mate!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> I see those pics as the beginning of a success story....


I recon it bloody will be with this support!

Gonna play with daughter now! x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

An example of my food,simple too,took 7 mins!

10oz chicken in tandoory herbs(home made herb mix)

multi seed/grain batton

cucumber/lettuce,,,,,,mmmmmm 11am today

7am was 4 eggs poached on 2 w/meal tst

2pm w/meal pitta with more chicken and celery/

4.15 was fresh pineapple/apple/nuts

Tonight is chicken breast/ground steak topped small w/meal pizza with sprinkle of cheese

Then a drink i think,sat mmmmm!


----------



## Milky

You got a lot of good lads following this mate...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You got a lot of good lads following this mate...


And you know what i will not let anyone down mate,i can see you reading it all with likes.Thanks for taking the time mate!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> And you know what i will not let anyone down mate,i can see you reading it all with likes.Thanks for taking the time mate!


Us oldies have to stick together mate..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Us oldies have to stick together mate..


Yep gotta show these snappers!


----------



## MRSTRONG

what you drinking tonight lobes ?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> what you drinking tonight lobes ?


Wine is the order today buddy,You? :whistling:


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Woo hoo!!!!! Congrats on posting the pics, looking forward to keeping up with your progress. :thumb:

Reps for the pics and the bollocks to post them (I wouldnt have the balls)


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Woo hoo!!!!! Congrats on posting the pics, looking forward to keeping up with your progress. :thumb:
> 
> Reps for the pics and the bollocks to post them (I wouldnt have the balls)


I know ==i look sh1t !

You're a special lady and thanks for reading my journal,you keep me on my toes now too please!

Repped back x x x and one for grant x!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Wine is the order today buddy,You? :whistling:


wine ffs are you sat in your caravan sipping wine talking about your awnings again :lol:


----------



## Ginger.Tom

biglbs said:


> I know ==i look sh1t !
> 
> You're a special lady and thanks for reading my journal,you keep me on my toes now too please!
> 
> Repped back x x x and one for grant x!


I will certainly keep you on your toes, lol!

When I started my journey I went and had some professional pictures done and tbh I hate looking at them and only looked at them once when they arrived and only looked at two pics, havent had the guts to look at the others, so I know how you are feeling.

It is great to know that someone else is also embarking on this journey and will certainly keep up and give you all the support and give you a kick up the butt every so often, lol :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> wine ffs are you sat in your caravan sipping wine talking about your awnings again :lol:


Nah mate sittin in my hole dreamin of your Mrs ! :lol:

I cannot wait for us all to sink beer--real ale mate, your a cnut, but your mrs is the ballacks as johnny would say! h34r:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> I will certainly keep you on your toes, lol!
> 
> When I started my journey I went and had some professional pictures done and tbh I hate looking at them and only looked at them once when they arrived and only looked at two pics, havent had the guts to look at the others, so I know how you are feeling.
> 
> It is great to know that someone else is also embarking on this journey and will certainly keep up and give you all the support and give you a kick up the butt every so often, lol :innocent:


The worst day and the best are when i posted them!I saw me and did'nt like it!

For a woman as lovely as you(feck off ewen! :lol: )it is not the same be happy with what you do! :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> The worst day and the best are when i posted them!I saw me and did'nt like it!
> 
> For a woman as lovely as you(feck off ewen! :lol: )it is not the same be happy with what you do! :mellow:


No diss meant!


----------



## luther1

Sorry,missed this starting up! All the best lobes :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Sorry,missed this starting up! All the best lobes :thumb:


Tar sinbad!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Nah mate sittin in my hole dreamin of your Mrs ! :lol:
> 
> I cannot wait for us all to sink beer--real ale mate, your a cnut, but your mrs is the ballacks as johnny would say! h34r:


wont be beer mate it`ll be mct oil see who squits first :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> wont be beer mate it`ll be mct oil see who squits first :lol:


Where do you get it mate?


----------



## Ginger.Tom

biglbs said:


> No diss meant!


Lol, we are in this together and both heading for the right goals so will be able to keep up with each others progress.

I suppose posting the pictures was the first step into accepting where you are now and gives you your starting point so you know where you want to get to and how you have to get there.... you will do amazingly so get stuck in and we will be watching... lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Where do you get it mate?


from your caravan


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> from your caravan


Feck off----boing --time for bed said zebberdy!night you two lovley feckers! :beer:


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Night night :sleeping: wont be long out of bed myself...


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Feck off----boing --time for bed said zebberdy!night you two lovley feckers! :beer:


night ginge


----------



## biglbs

joshnow said:


> just read the 1st post looks like youve come through a lot of stuff that would destroy most people, definetly a journal worth reading and contributing to, pretty strong dude as well:beer:


High there dude!

It is lovely to have you on board mate,welcome and thanks for reading!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> night ginge


Morning Grant and GT!

Morning anyone else who is looking!

I have a hang over!

Day off diet today,cookin a roast for my lovely wife and dearol maaa! Duck i think,yes roast duck and the whole works!mmmmm


----------



## flinty90

Morning you kebab armed cnut. hope you have a good day mate !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning you kebab armed cnut. hope you have a good day mate !!!


Morning you hardworking cnut!

Have a lovely day with your family!x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning you hardworking cnut!
> 
> Have a lovely day with your family!x


mate , as soon as i taxed my bike last weekend the weather has turned sh1t and even been snowing here this morning lol.. fcukin typical !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mate , as soon as i taxed my bike last
> 
> Sunny here!
> 
> Move!
> 
> Gonna plot up on the patio with Daughter in a while for an hour on bean bags!
> 
> Snow !!!!Blimeymg:


----------



## MRSTRONG

sun is shining down here looking to be a nice day 

duck sounds nice lobes :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cheat day today for me and the idea of roast duck with orange sauce, roast potatoes, peas and all :drool:

Dam it the wife is off to London with the kids to see her mum so I have to fend for myself.

Sadly my cooking skills go as far as "put it in the George Forman grill" so I guess duck's off for today :crying:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cheat day today for me and the idea of roast duck with orange sauce, roast potatoes, peas and all :drool:
> 
> Dam it the wife is off to London with the kids to see her mum so I have to fend for myself.
> 
> Sadly my cooking skills go as far as "put it in the George Forman grill" so I guess duck's off for today :crying:


Duck breast on foreman is good!Chrisp up skin in a pan!xThrow new spuds(boiled) in halfed and face down to colour in juices---Done !


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> sun is shining down here looking to be a nice day
> 
> duck sounds nice lobes :thumbup1:


Teased lemmon thyme and fresh origano under skin,onion and same mix stuffed in and locked shut with cocktail sticks.It is coming up to room temp for two hours before being gassed!


----------



## expletive

Sounds very tasty


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Teased lemmon thyme and fresh origano under skin,onion and same mix stuffed in and locked shut with cocktail sticks.It is coming up to room temp for two hours before being gassed!


 :drool: :drool:


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Sounds very tasty


I recon,either that or sh1t!lol


----------



## Double J

Well I was fooking starving before I looked in here and read all about roast duck :cursing:

Sounds lovely mate; hope it tastes as good as it sounds :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff

stinks of pigs in here


----------



## Double J

Fatstuff said:


> stinks of pigs in here


It does now :lol:


----------



## Milky

Cant wiat to get back to my fave restaurant in Nice old town now you git !!

The duck is to DIE for !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Cant wiat to get back to my fave restaurant in Nice old town now you git !!
> 
> The duck is to DIE for !


The roast donald verdict was............................................... .......................................Unanimous and it was.................................

Lovely!
We are all stuffed mmmmmm,,mmmmm!

Sorry guys! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hi guys,no training today,no time been mega busy

 Food

3 weetabix with semi-skimmed milk---7am

tin hot dogs with 2 w/meal toast-------10 am

6oz cold duck breast and a turnip with 6 new spuds---1pm

3 clementines and an apple-------------3.30pm

we have got a shoulder of lamb (cooked slow for 5 hours to render the fat out)to devour with veg only 6.30pm

That will be it until after training in the morning.


----------



## Breda

this is definately the journal of a food lover


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> 6 new spuds----1pm


Beats having those 2nd hand ones mate :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> this is definately the journal of a food lover


LoL you should start one and call it Mr lovers journal!

I see you was havin a tear up this morning :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Beats having those 2nd hand ones mate :lol:


If you eat waxy new ones cold they are very slow release,

but not so when hot,

so put that in yer pipe and smoke it!

Where is your journal then? :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> If you eat waxy new ones cold they are very slow release,
> 
> but not so when hot,
> 
> so put that in yer pipe and smoke it!
> 
> Where is your journal then? :lol:


What journal???


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> What journal???


Fair point! :lol:


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> LoL you should start one and call it Mr lovers journal!
> 
> I see you was havin a tear up this morning :lol:


There would be no talk of food or trainin just tales of victorious and failed conquests

Yea i was mate but it was harmless, no negs were issued.. i kept my kool didnt get personal but some folk on this board like to force there opinion down your throat and if you dont follow the majority you are the devil himself... those cnuts can kiss my ass and have been marked!!!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> There would be no talk of food or trainin just tales of victorious and failed conquests
> 
> Yea i was mate but it was harmless, no negs were issued.. i kept my kool didnt get personal but some folk on this board like to force there opinion down your throat and if you dont follow the majority you are the devil himself... those cnuts can kiss my ass and have been marked!!!


You seem very angry lately is it aas or are you just that way inclined!?!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

Breda said:


> There would be no talk of food or trainin just tales of victorious and failed conquests
> 
> Yea i was mate but it was harmless, no negs were issued.. i kept my kool didnt get personal but some folk on this board like to force there opinion down your throat and if you dont follow the majority you are the devil himself... those cnuts can kiss my ass and have been marked!!!


Agreed mate. Gets fcuking boring the amount of sensitive cnuts on here.


----------



## biglbs

When you comin to get smashed session at my gym mate? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill

biglbs said:


> When you comin to get smashed session at my gym mate? :lol:


Not sure, gonna have to be done. My squats getting back up now  very happy with today's session! Check my journal


----------



## Jay Walker

Good luck tubbs, and shape up!


----------



## Breda

biglbs:2969006 said:


> You seem very angry lately is it aas or are you just that way inclined!?!? :lol: :lol:


Bro a few yrs ago I would have let fly and Fcuked the consequences but I like to think I'm more mature now if anything the aas have calmed me down. Do I come over as an angry person?



C.Hill:2969183 said:


> Agreed mate. Gets fcuking boring the amount of sensitive cnuts on here.


Far too many of the cnuts who think they can preach there morality onto others like it makes 1 bit of difference... Pricks


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Good luck tubbs, and shape up!


Nice to see your still alive cnut!


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Bro a few yrs ago I would have let fly and Fcuked the consequences but I like to think I'm more mature now if anything the aas have calmed me down. Do I come over as an angry person?
> 
> Far too many of the cnuts who think they can preach there morality onto others like it makes 1 bit of difference... Pricks


Nah!


----------



## Milky

Did l miss something ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Did l miss something ?


Just a bit of fun this morning, i caught a bit of it in between nippin in and out!

Breda makin friends again!;lol


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hi guys,Not eaten carbs since yesterday afternoon,had lamb and veg last night @ 6.30 so fasted legs!

Training this morning;

45 deg leg press

1 x 16 x 120k

1 x 12 x 160k

1 x 10 x 200k

1 x 6 x 220k

1 x 5 x 240k Nearing fail and ankle starting to pull where tendons where torn during break,ok though!

Laying leg press machine(low feet possition)

1 x 14 x 300lbs

1 x 10 x 360lbs

1 x 10 x 410lbs (stack)

Ended up kinda like bambi!!lol

Started 5 min bike warm up could only manage 5 mins at end as leg where too fooked up! lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

Nice session lobes. Can't get on here as much as used to at the moment bur still reading most of what goes on.


----------



## expletive

Good work mate keep working those wheels


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice session lobes. Can't get on here as much as used to at the moment bur still reading most of what goes on.


I am the same got very busy now and jump in here as and when i can mate!Thanks dude.


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Good work mate keep working those wheels


Thanks buddy,feels like i have got flat tyres now:cool:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food today

After training 80g protein/10g oats/3tsb mct oil-------9am

10oz steak/two eggs all cooked evoo/1 x w/meal tst ---10.30am

1 apple,1 satsuma/few grapes and 60g mixed nuts-------1pm

4 pickled onions/1 oz cheese--------------------------3pm

10 oz chicken in peanut oil/lemon with fresh thyme/oregano/tobasco chilli sauce/celery/spring onion/cup milk(skimmed)to make sauce.Served with two w/grain pitta breads-small.

7 pm will be 6 oz of chicken as above but no carbs.

Pretty good,fair balance as i do not want too much carbs.


----------



## Tassotti

That sauce sounds nice..One of your own creations?


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> That sauce sounds nice..One of your own creations?


Thanks,every time i go near a cooker i always have to have a go and invent something,

keep an eye on my meals mate,

there will be lots of great ideas for you to look over and i will be only too happy to give more instructions on them if needed.


----------



## Breda

Every time i come into this journal i get fcukin hungry


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Every time i come into this journal i get fcukin hungry


Dude it would be even worse is i was not trying to eat low carbs!


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> Dude it would be even worse is i was not trying to eat low carbs!


I can imagine

Uriel would love some of the recipies in here bud


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> I can imagine
> 
> Uriel would love some of the recipies in here bud


I think he pops in from time to time,perhaps i should pop him a pm,say you said he might?


----------



## Breda

biglbs said:


> I think he pops in from time to time,perhaps i should pop him a pm,say you said he might?


Why not!!! i reckon he'd appreciate it.

If i remember correctly he likes to see what people are eating, he likes to cook himself i think he'll be quite impressed with some of your grub


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Why not!!! i reckon he'd appreciate it.
> 
> If i remember correctly he likes to see what people are eating, he likes to cook himself i think he'll be quite impressed with some of your grub


Done!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Morning guys,sun is out again here!

Back and bi today

Deadlifts from below knee(raised start)

15 x 60k

12 x 100k

8 x 140k

6 x 180k

4 x 200k

2 x1 x 220k

10 x 140k

10 x 100k

A total of 7,940kilo or 7.94 tons,goodbye cals!

Seated machine rows (pad in front support)

12 x 220 lbs

2 x 8 x 290 lbs(stack)

pull down machine

2 x 5 x stack

Accross body d/bell curl

4 x 5 x heavy ! cannot remember k's though sorry!

My legs are totaled from yesterday just about walk! lovely!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weigh in today,still 385 lbs on the nail,however my strength in jumping up:thumb: and i feel much fitter,barely out of breath during deads this morning,so i am thinkin i must be swapping muscle for fat.

All good then.

Leg/ankle still sore but improving -85% better as are nerves in shoulder-70% better.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food today

9 am training

10.15 am 100g whey/10g oats/3 tbs mct/6g creatine

1.15 pm 8 oz rump/4 oz nick the bubble and squeek/2 griddled corgette and an egg

2.15pm 2 satsumas/under ripe pear

3.30pm 2 wholegrain small pitta with blue cheese and lemon thyme melted on top,pint semi milk

6.30pm roast rib of beef 10 oz with cabbage/green beans

Done


----------



## expletive

Lovin your diet mate, you'll have to teach me how to cook


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Lovin your diet mate, you'll have to teach me how to cook


Thanks bro,it's got fairly low carbs as you can see,today had high fat,high protein, i May use same ratio tomoz too,we'll see!

My back is now getting into doms so i should be a proper rasbery tomoz if my legs do noy improve!!!!

Side delts/calves/cardio am

How is your training/diet going bro?


----------



## Milky

Would love to be able to eat like you mate, what a luxury..


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Would love to be able to eat like you mate, what a luxury..


I am lucky in that way,

it's not so easy for people like yourself who work long hours on the road,

i could poss come up with some ideas for you to take on the road if you fancy?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I am lucky in that way,
> 
> it's not so easy for people like yourself who work long hours on the road,
> 
> i could poss come up with some ideas for you to take on the road if you fancy?


Mate as nice of that is of you l am a crap eater, fussy as fu*k as well so l wouldnt let you fall out with me and give up !!

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate as nice of that is of you l am a crap eater, fussy as fu*k as well so l wouldnt let you fall out with me and give up !!
> 
> :lol:


It's on the table anyway:lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Training

Not much today as fooked and busy

4 x upright rows on smith machine up to 35k-to protect injured shoulder

3 x singe arm cable lateral raises all to fail 10-12 reps

Done as doms from deadlifts/rows, in traps/rear delts and front will be done with bench tomorrow.

14 min hit on bike

Done,feeling tired today,doms all over but not chest/tri's so will rectify that in the morning!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food

fasted training as usual then;

10.30am 3 whole eggs,5 egg white,two griddled toms,1 wholemeal tst,1 fat off bacon post workout!

11.30am 1 pear,1 banana,3 oz cold beef

1pm 8 oz chicken breast with hot chilli/fresh ginger/evoo/milk/fresh herbs,half a sweet spud

5pm as above

7pm 8 oz rump,2eggs in evoo,green veg


----------



## MRSTRONG

so wheres the pics of semi naked chicks


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> so wheres the pics of semi naked chicks


How about naked mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

fit .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> fit .


Took me ages to find a ginger one! :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Training chest/tri

1 x 15 @ 60k super slow

1 x 12 @ 70k even slower

2 x 5 @ 100k medium speed

1 x 14 @ 60k pump out

Shoulder not 100% yet so holding back and going slow-train smart time!

close grip bench

1 x 12 @ 60k

1 x 7 @ 100k

1 x 6 @ 100k

3 x cable crossover to fail

Superset tri v bar push downs-stack ,

with single are reverse grip push downs,

5 full sets all to total failure on both movements.

Done mega pump and fooked!

Ordered some GH !!!!haha.


----------



## Double J

Looks like it's going nicely mate? Decent CGBP there :thumbup1:

How you finding training on an empty stomach?

What do you expect to get off the GH; obviously have heard of it but it's a bit pricey (round here anyway) so I presume you rate it?


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,yes holding way back at the moment waiting for body to heal up some more,

ie broken leg is 90% but tendons tender and inflamation in shoulder(not impinged we think)is going but slow.

What i love firstly with Growth is the injuries heal faster and i like heavy training so,for me it's good.

I am very busy at moment as awnings have started again and other business's need time too,

so i need to have a bit more zing,to train at peak but without aas,reasons- you know.

I hope growth will help to move the old blubber too as an extra benefit,we shall see.

I thought you had used Gh bro?

Yes it's dear here too,but i only will use 5 iu /day,just to tickle me a bit.

How is your training bro?

Fasted training sucks!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Todays culinary sh1t!

Fasted training as usual

10.30am 8 eggs-(3 whole),2 bacon(very well done),1 w/meal tst,tined toms

12pm 30 oz nuts mixed

2pm Some liver and onion in origano/bisto/hint of garam massala and ginger,coffee,chervil too!

5.30pm 10oz rump,some liver(as above),2oz chicken tikka,small sweet spud.

8.30pm tandoor style chicken breast,lettuce,celery/coriander Factoid: Lettuce aids sleep!

Done!


----------



## luther1

Really in the mood for some liver,onions and bacon now. Yummy


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Really in the mood for some liver,onions and bacon now. Yummy


Liver tastes good

Bacon tastes good too!

Liver/steak/chicken combo was fookin 'a'!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I am lucky in that way,
> 
> it's not so easy for people like yourself who work long hours on the road,
> 
> *i could poss come up with some ideas for you to take on the road if you fancy*?


put them ideas in my journal mate i will deffo like to have a crack !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> put them ideas in my journal mate i will deffo like to have a crack !!!


Best way will be watch in here as lots of different stuff happens in here mate.

Much of what is cooked,you can use cold with salad as above or brown rice with fresh herbs chopped in etc

Buy a camping gas cooker and use it at lunch time?

Prep food and pack in ice bag----literaly 10 mins to plate!


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,yes holding way back at the moment waiting for body to heal up some more,
> 
> ie broken leg is 90% but tendons tender and inflamation in shoulder(not impinged we think)is going but slow.
> 
> What i love firstly with Growth is the injuries heal faster and i like heavy training so,for me it's good.
> 
> I am very busy at moment as awnings have started again and other business's need time too,
> 
> so i need to have a bit more zing,to train at peak but without aas,reasons- you know.
> 
> I hope growth will help to move the old blubber too as an extra benefit,we shall see.
> 
> I thought you had used Gh bro?
> 
> Yes it's dear here too,but i only will use 5 iu /day,just to tickle me a bit.
> 
> How is your training bro?
> 
> Fasted training sucks!


No never used it mate; am running 400mg pw of test currently - never gone any higher than that (only started pinning few months ago).

Have done a bit of preliminary reseach on growth (I am over 40 too) more for the health/anti-aging benefits etc. Will be watching with interest how you get on mate.

Training going well at the moment mate; managing to stay injury free so far in 2012, if I can maintain that I am hopeful of making some reasonable progress :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Just Jon said:


> No never used it mate; am running 400mg pw of test currently - never gone any higher than that (only started pinning few months ago).
> 
> Have done a bit of preliminary reseach on growth (I am over 40 too) more for the health/anti-aging benefits etc. Will be watching with interest how you get on mate.
> 
> Training going well at the moment mate; managing to stay injury free so far in 2012, if I can maintain that I am hopeful of making some reasonable progress :thumb:


You are doing very well then bro,

yes the anti ageing/and anti catabolic/fat burning properties can be very good given time,

price is not awful,100iu goes a long way,

5iu per day and 5 out of 7 on is a month!


----------



## biglbs

No training today

Feel fooked actualy,a day alone with my daughter-cool:cool2:

4 Poached eggs ,on 2 w/meal tst/ham on top and chilli sauce,with earl grey tea mmmm mmm!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Not a good day-food wise, as out with daughter and mum!

eggs as above

then large bacon s/w on crusty bread and half my daughters-cannot waste a bacon butty can you? 

Rossi ice cream and cornet

Saving grace here roast rib and chicken tikka/salad in multi grain pitta

2 satsuma,some red grapes

red bull

booze and take away later!!

Being honest i am totaled as its been a bit of a week!

No training till monday.


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> You are doing very well then bro,
> 
> yes the anti ageing/and anti catabolic/fat burning properties can be very good given time,
> 
> price is not awful,100iu goes a long way,
> 
> 5iu per day and 5 out of 7 on is a month!


Thanks mate, If I can get another 3 weeks of solid training behimd me I think I'll sneak up to 1.5ml pw to see how much difference there might be.

Yeah I suppose I would pay £xxx per month if I thought it was worth it at the end of the day.

As far as I can see you are running it solo yes? If so that should be ideal to guage precisely what you get out of it :thumb:

Will definitely be following with interest bro


----------



## BestBefore1989

Day out with your daughter and mum  Thats what lifes all about :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff

U going to be running ghrp/ghrh alongside ur gh?


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Not a good day-food wise, as out with daughter and mum!
> 
> eggs as above
> 
> then large bacon s/w on crusty bread and half my daughters-cannot waste a bacon butty can you?
> 
> Rossi ice cream and cornet
> 
> Saving grace here roast rib and chicken tikka/salad in multi grain pitta
> 
> 2 satsuma,some red grapes
> 
> red bull
> 
> booze and take away later!!
> 
> Being honest i am totaled as its been a bit of a week!
> 
> No training till monday.


You know what - I find this a lot when I have my daughter with me; it sometimes can be difficult sticking to a rigid eating plan when you have kids around, that's for sure. My daugbter left half of her dessert last night - guess where that ended up? It certainly wasn't the bin :lol:

I don't think what you've had today is the end of the world and you sure have earned a blowout tonight :beer:

So enjoy it :gun_bandana:


----------



## biglbs

Just Jon said:


> Thanks mate, If I can get another 3 weeks of solid training behimd me I think I'll sneak up to 1.5ml pw to see how much difference there might be.
> 
> Yeah I suppose I would pay £xxx per month if I thought it was worth it at the end of the day.
> 
> As far as I can see you are running it solo yes? If so that should be ideal to guage precisely what you get out of it :thumb:
> 
> Will definitely be following with interest bro


Yes buddy,just that and my odd lifestyle!


----------



## biglbs

Just Jon said:


> You know what - I find this a lot when I have my daughter with me; it sometimes can be difficult sticking to a rigid eating plan when you have kids around, that's for sure. My daugbter left half of her dessert last night - guess where that ended up? It certainly wasn't the bin :lol:
> 
> I don't think what you've had today is the end of the world and you sure have earned a blowout tonight :beer:
> 
> So enjoy it :gun_bandana:


Thanks ,i actualy realy feel it's ok now,i was not happy in some ways,you are very estute!

It is just great to enjoy family with no restrictions,for one day. :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

looks like periods are kicking in all over the site at the minute pmsl !!!

TAMPAX ON ITS WAY !!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Day out with your daughter and mum  Thats what lifes all about :thumb:


Only a lot buddy,my dear mum is 86 soon and amazes me,may get her on Gh too!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> U going to be running ghrp/ghrh alongside ur gh?


To help the Gh along natural release etc, No mate,just Gh!

I will more than likely take at 3.30/4 am and go back to sleep,i will experiment as cannot remember what was best for me.

Oh and grapefruit every morning if i remember! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> looks like periods are kicking in all over the site at the minute pmsl !!!
> 
> TAMPAX ON ITS WAY !!


And i thought you loved your kids too!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> And i thought you loved your kids too!


i do mate im just pulling your p1ssflaps !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i do mate im just pulling your p1ssflaps !!!


Woman to Woman i know! x x x x x x


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Woman to Woman i know! x x x x x x


you got it sweetheart !!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> To help the Gh along natural release etc, No mate,just Gh!
> 
> I will more than likely take at 3.30/4 am and go back to sleep,i will experiment as cannot remember what was best for me.
> 
> Oh and grapefruit every morning if i remember! :lol:


The benefits of middle-age, you can take it the second time you wake up during of the night for a p1ss


----------



## flinty90

BestBefore1989 said:


> The benefits of middle-age, you can take it the second time you wake up during of the night for your 4th p1ss


edited for accuracy you old cnuts lol X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you got it sweetheart !!!


I hope not i had antibiotics and was told that would be the end of it--------unless you lied!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> To help the Gh along natural release etc, No mate,just Gh!
> 
> I will more than likely take at 3.30/4 am and go back to sleep,i will experiment as cannot remember what was best for me.
> 
> Oh and grapefruit every morning if i remember! :lol:


Might be worth adding the peptides as they are dirt cheap


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> The benefits of middle-age, you can take it the second time you wake up during of the night for a p1ss


I cut out the middle man and run a cathitor now!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Might be worth adding the peptides as they are dirt cheap


Tell me more about them mate,i am not at my best on these things---old school needs new info! :confused1:


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I cut out the middle man and run a cathitor now!


I prefer Tenaform


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> edited for accuracy you old cnuts lol X


Smug cnut!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> I prefer Tenaform


Chfs too much for me,how you doin bro?


----------



## expletive

Im doing good, enjoying a fantastic weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Im doing good, enjoying a fantastic weekend


It is lovely are you bbqing tomoz?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 78998


Is that americano though brough,i cannot read americano?


----------



## expletive

No mate, sliver side beef in the slow cooker tomorrow.

Plenty of walks in the forest though


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> No mate, sliver side beef in the slow cooker tomorrow.
> 
> Plenty of walks in the forest though


I saw that post about silverside!Good man-forest? which one?


----------



## BestBefore1989

I,m running GHRP-2 and the CJC1295 both purchased from them. Only about 3 weeks in so cant say how much they are doing but I do appear to have less ackes and pains


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I,m running GHRP-2 and the CJC1295 both purchased from them. Only about 3 weeks in so cant say how much they are doing but I do appear to have less ackes and pains


 are these used to rest pituitary gland at night dude?


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> No mate, sliver side beef in the slow cooker tomorrow.
> 
> *Plenty of walks in the forest though*


Hand in Hand with Biglbs ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hand in Hand with Biglbs ???


You have been sniffin glue hav'nt you?!! i am on white wine!


----------



## expletive

Forest of Dean mate

Spotted this deer 5 mins walk from my house today


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You have been sniffin glue hav'nt you?!! i am on white wine!


im just jeleous mate, i want hand in hand walks with my boyfriend too but he says no !!!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Forest of Dean mate
> 
> Spotted this deer 5 mins walk from my house today
> 
> View attachment 78999


Is it cammo?


----------



## BestBefore1989

GHRP - this group's main types are GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin

GHRH - this groups main type is Mod GRF 1-29 (sometimes called CJC1295 without DAC)

They release and amplify a natural pulse of GH from your body

GHRP release a pulse of GH

GHRH amplify this pulse

Combining both peptides gives more than double the effect of either alone due to the synergy they have it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Forest of Dean mate
> 
> Spotted this deer 5 mins walk from my house today
> 
> View attachment 78999


But realy just seeing that gave me a breath of fresh!lovely!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> GHRP - this group's main types are GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin
> 
> GHRH - this groups main type is Mod GRF 1-29 (sometimes called CJC1295 without DAC)
> 
> They release and amplify a natural pulse of GH from your body
> 
> GHRP release a pulse of GH
> 
> GHRH amplify this pulse
> 
> Combining both peptides gives more than double the effect of either alone due to the synergy they have it
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm i will need to think....................................................... for about 400 years................ans is


----------



## expletive

This is 1/2 a mile from my house


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> This is 1/2 a mile from my house
> 
> View attachment 79002


oooooooh you fooker!

ooooooh that is fookin lovely,you got a dag?

At a guess yes and a staff male?


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> oooooooh you fooker!
> 
> ooooooh that is fookin lovely,you got a dag?
> 
> At a guess yes and a staff male?


No mate, I'm not a walking cliche :lol:

Springer Spaniel


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> No mate, I'm not a walking cliche :lol:
> 
> Springer Spaniel
> 
> View attachment 79004


pmsl how old is it dude?


----------



## flinty90

this is 5 yards away from my house !!!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> this is 5 yards away from my house !!!
> 
> View attachment 79008


See you took the stabilisers off for the photo


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> pmsl how old is it dude?


Just over a year


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> See you took the stabilisers off for the photo


Oh yes. big boys bike that dude.. you keep walking lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> this is 5 yards away from my house !!!
> 
> View attachment 79008


No good for ridin on one wheel with corners involved mate(though i have done on a harley electroglide too)far better on many others,without the lack of feedback from road in the flicks!

your point is.......................


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No good for ridin on one wheel with corners involved mate(though i have done on a harley electroglide too)far better on many others,without the lack of feedback from road in the flicks!
> 
> your point is.......................


ah your one of those that think that bike doesnt handle ???


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Just over a year


I miss my two rotties every day,one lost to cancer,one re homed as too lively for a little baby!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ah your one of those that think that bike doesnt handle ???


No i have ridden most of my life mate and ridden inside these on bends laughing!

penis bike it is known as:lol:


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I miss my two rotties every day,one lost to cancer,one re homed as too lively for a little baby!


Weird how we can get so attached to them isn't it.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No i have ridden most of my life mate and ridden inside these on bends laughing!
> 
> penis bike it is known as:lol:


ahh i see ... yes that would be good to see im sure ....


----------



## Milky

expletive said:


> No mate, I'm not a walking cliche :lol:
> 
> Springer Spaniel
> 
> View attachment 79004


Awwwwww man, mu favourite dog !


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Weird how we can get so attached to them isn't it.


I saw my 'little solo' go by lethal in my arms,my heart sunk,i still miss him--2yrs now!

Anyhow is flinty on drugs?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I saw my 'little solo' go by lethal in my arms,my heart sunk,i still miss him--2yrs now!
> 
> Anyhow is flinty on drugs?


??? its obviously you that is hallucinating bro !!!


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> I saw my 'little solo' go by lethal in my arms,my heart sunk,i still miss him--2yrs now!
> 
> Anyhow is flinty on drugs?


Think he is making up for lost time, its ok though, peace will be resumed when he fcuks off back to work:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ahh i see ... yes that would be good to see im sure ....


Sorry to hurt your feelings cvnt! 

I may have a vid someplace too!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Think he is making up for lost time, its ok though, peace will be resumed when he fcuks off back to work:lol:


I bet the wife is counting it down!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hurt your feelings cvnt!
> 
> I may have a vid someplace too!


you see hallucinating !!!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you see hallucinating !!!!


Sorry mate it's just fact.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate it's just fact.


whatever you say bro !!!!

I believe ya !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> whatever you say bro !!!!
> 
> I believe ya !!


Cool end of conversation cruisers cruise by design,

i think ,

correct me if i am wrong,

that is the design!

no?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Cool end of conversation cruisers cruise by design,
> 
> i think ,
> 
> correct me if i am wrong,
> 
> that is the design!
> 
> no?


im not sure you seem to be the expert i just ride them mate !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im not sure you seem to be the expert i just ride them mate !!


I like ya style mate,

i have only had one bike all my life

and that is a uni-cycle as you know!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I like ya style mate,
> 
> i have only had one bike all my life
> 
> and that is a uni-cycle as you know!


i know fcuk all about you pal .....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i know fcuk all about you pal .....


That is clear my son!x

Did you read the bigging of this thread?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is clear my son!x
> 
> Did you read the bigging of this thread?


yes it said

"That is clear my son ! x"

but if you meant the start of this journal yes i read that aswell !!!

but this all means fcuk all


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes it said
> 
> "That is clear my son ! x"
> 
> but if you meant the start of this journal yes i read that aswell !!!
> 
> but this all means fcuk all


Ok ,wtf you on about?Means fcuk all you cnut?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok ,wtf you on about?Means fcuk all you cnut?


it means fcuk all about the fact that even if i did read it "which i did" it doesnt mean i know you !!

calm yourself down i can see your getting all blood pressury !!!


----------



## expletive

Flinty why are you on a miserable trolling mission tonight

FFS lighten up man, meant to be an enjoyable board this


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Flinty why are you on a miserable trolling mission tonight
> 
> FFS lighten up man, meant to be an enjoyable board this


???? hahaha what are you on about im fine bro !!


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> ???? hahaha what are you on about im fine bro !!


Posts don't seem to reflect it is all


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> it means fcuk all about the fact that even if i did read it "which i did" it doesnt mean i know you !!
> 
> calm yourself down i can see your getting all blood pressury !!!


You know what you are needin to spend more time with your wife and less here,you're at home?

Sad picky cnut!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You know what you are needin to spend more time with your wife and less here,you're at home?
> 
> Sad picky cnut!


cheers !!!


----------



## biglbs

I even gave a sh1t about your life but i am not bothered now!


----------



## flinty90

expletive said:


> Posts don't seem to reflect it is all


i pretty much seem to be the same as i have always been mate ... not sure what your reading into all this !!!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I even gave a sh1t about your life but i am not bothered now!


LOL


----------



## expletive

flinty90 said:


> i pretty much seem to be the same as i have always been mate ... not sure what your reading into all this !!!


Ok mate ok, if thats the way you see it


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Ok mate ok, if thats the way you see it


Amazing how you think you know someone-?--he turned on rob though?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Amazing how you think you know someone-?--he turned on rob though?


what the fcuk are you on about now ???

jesus are you actually serious !!!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Amazing how you think you know someone-?--he turned on rob though?


Moi?

I believe 'take it with a pinch of salt' springs to mind 

No, I'm not talking about food lbs!


----------



## flinty90

R0BR0ID said:


> Moi?
> 
> I believe 'take it with a pinch of salt' springs to mind
> 
> No, I'm not talking about food lbs!


whats this that i turned on you Rob ?? when was you going to tell me ??


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> whats this that i turned on you Rob ?? when was you going to tell me ??


I'll grab my crystal ball......

Not a clue mate :lol: ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> what the fcuk are you on about now ???
> 
> jesus are you actually serious !!!


The problem is ..................................................................i will look more serious than you sussssssssssssssssssssssss hehehe!


----------



## biglbs

The king of windups took in lololool now lighten up!


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Moi?
> 
> I believe 'take it with a pinch of salt' springs to mind
> 
> No, I'm not talking about food lbs!


Stop being gullable ya cnut x


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Stop being massive ya cnut x


Aw, glad you noticed mate


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Aw, glad you noticed mate


Post up some new pics,you should be growing well !

Kidding the kidder,it has its risks--how far is too far,for flint?

I am known for not givvin a **** if you ever meet me you will see that bro!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Post up some new pics,you should be growing well !
> 
> Kidding the kidder,it has its risks--how far is too far,for flint?
> 
> I am known for not givvin a **** if you ever meet me you will see that bro!


i think your a cnut end of story !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i think your a cnut end of story !!!


Gotttcha woooooosh!

I await your feeble return effort,cnut!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Post up some new pics,you should be growing well !
> 
> Kidding the kidder,it has its risks--how far is too far,for flint?
> 
> I am known for not givvin a **** if you ever meet me you will see that bro!


I'll post some pics mate, lost count how many I've banged up on her!!

12 weeks, I'll PM you some before and afters, how's that?


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll post some pics mate, lost count how many I've banged up on her!!
> 
> 12 weeks, I'll PM you some before and afters, how's that?


Who you banged up?flishy?

cool mate good on ye,own brain own thoughts!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Who you banged up?flishy?
> 
> cool mate good on ye,own brain own thoughts!


Oops, missed another E!

I'll probably pop them in Bens journal :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

looks fun in here .....


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> looks fun in here .....


where you looking ???

Dbol making you blind !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> where you looking ???
> 
> Dbol making you blind !!


hey its more fun than my journal , mine just has training , pictures and videos of training all boring stuff .

all you guys have posts about dry bumming and .....bikes :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> hey its more fun than my journal , mine just has training , pictures and videos of training all boring stuff .
> 
> all you guys have posts about dry bumming and .....bikes :confused1:


yes we are like diversity without the talent mate lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> hey its more fun than my journal , mine just has training , pictures and videos of training all boring stuff .
> 
> all you guys have posts about dry bumming and .....bikes :confused1:


Def no riding talent!


----------



## MRSTRONG

flinty90 said:


> yes we are like diversity without the talent mate lol !!!


i feel like ive interrupted a german gay porno but realised i have a semi .....


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> i feel like ive interrupted a german gay porno but realised i have a semi .....


its like throwing up and then carrying on drinking mate to me lol !!!


----------



## Fatstuff

R0BR0ID said:


> I'll post some pics mate, lost count how many I've banged up on her!!
> 
> 12 weeks, I'll PM you some before and afters, how's that?


and me, i could do with a decent piece of w4nk material tbh


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> its like throwing up and then carrying on drinking mate to me lol !!!


Only boys do that men are never sick unless they swallow too much cock?


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> and me, i could do with a decent piece of w4nk material tbh


Horney cvnt amoung usmg:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Only boys do that men are never sick unless they swallow too much cock?


i have obviously never swallowed too much then !!!

you have experience of that too mate :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Horney cvnt amoung usmg:


had 4 w4nks today already, your quite safe


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i have obviously never swallowed too much then !!!
> 
> you have experience of that too mate :whistling:


I hear you swallow cock every time!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> had 4 w4nks today already, your quite safe


Thank god


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I hear you swallow cock every time!


yeah and ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah and ???


----------



## biglbs

10oz rump/two eggs/w/meal pitta/10 sprouts breaky

stick/half a pound burgar/roast pig/onion lunch

rest of chinese(only a bit) with 8 oz chicken breast tea

Oh and 2 pints of "Bishops finger"!!

1 pint milk and loads of water

Legs nearly over last week,doms in chest/tri lol

Legs am


----------



## MRSTRONG

is that all in one sitting ?


----------



## flinty90

ewen said:


> is that all in one sitting ?


on one plate bro !!


----------



## Milky

Think Ming has some competition here !


----------



## biglbs

Dustbin lid all good!

aaand a cupcake just eaten and cooked/decorated by my daughter---ahhhh!

Life is great


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Think Ming has some competition here !


Ming?


----------



## flinty90

i just ate some of the nicest cheesecake ever ... i wante more but it was no more !! lol


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Ming?


Mingster, fu*K me mate he can eat !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i just ate some of the nicest cheesecake ever ... i wante more but it was no more !! lol


Why does the honeypot always empty quicker than the bin?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mingster, fu*K me mate he can eat !!


BRO--this is me cut down! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAND ANOTHER CUPCAKE!!! I cannot say no to her that is my excuse!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Bless, feeding daddy just like mummy does


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bless, feeding daddy just like mummy does


Well kind of but i do the cookin mostly!


----------



## BestBefore1989

bet you cant make a cupcake like she can


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> bet you cant make a cupcake like she can


I cannot do anything as well or as perfectly as she does! :wub:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Why does the honeypot always empty quicker than the bin?


LOL never heard that before mate i like it !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL never heard that before mate i like it !!!


I made the cnut up!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I made the cnut up!


your talents are endless mate !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> your talents are endless mate !!


I have got some crazy iq!

Part of my dyslexia!

or linked to it apparently!


----------



## BestBefore1989

dyslexia rules KO !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> dyslexia rules KO !


You too dude


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sadly yes all through school my b's would be p's or d's Sometimes the whole word would be written in mirror or upside down, and my spelling. OMG

I am still not good at spelling today.

In those days you where thought of as lazy or stupid as no one had heard of dyslexia What I did learn though sadly not until I was in my last year at school in an evening class that my parents found was to write in uppercase. It sounds daft but it made a MASSIVE difference to me.

Now the only give away I still suffer from is the odd homonym here and *their* :blush:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sadly yes all through school my b's would be p's or d's Sometimes the whole word would be written in mirror or upside down, and my spelling. OMG
> 
> I am still not good at spelling today.
> 
> In those days you where thought of as lazy or stupid as no one had heard of dyslexia What I did learn though sadly not until I was in my last year at school in an evening class that my parents found was to write in uppercase. It sounds daft but it made a MASSIVE difference to me.
> 
> Now the only give away I still suffer from is the odd homonym here and *their* :blush:


Did it make you better in other areas of life-it did me for sure!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Training like a lazy bastard today!

This fasting sucks!

Legs

Front squats 2 x 15 @ 20kg

1 x 15 @ 40kg

1 x 8 @ 60kg

2 x 5 @ 95kg

1 x 10 @ 60kg

laying leg press m/c 3 x 10 @ stack

seated leg extensions 3 x 12 just to burn out,weight---er yes?

3 x calf raises,no weight hurting ankle---fooker

Done


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food type sh1t!

Fasted training

10.30am 120g protein/3 tbsp mct/1tbsp peanut butter/1 banana/1 pint milk/6 g creatine

2pm large salad,balsamic vinegar/chili/14 oz chicken breast,cooked in garlic/fennel seed/nigela seeds/tumeric/evoo--removed after cooking.

7pm 8 oz rump/14 brussels/small mash/bit gravy

10 pm 40 oz whey/milk

huuuuuuuuuuuuuungry!


----------



## TELBOR

Jesus!

No food till 10.30am, good work... I think!?

Do you just have whey protein? Maybe Casein would help the hunger issue with it being slow release.....


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BR0ID said:


> Jesus!
> 
> No food till 10.30am, good work... I think!?
> 
> Do you just have whey protein? Maybe Casein would help the hunger issue with it being slow release.....


what he dont say is the lazy fcuker aint out of bed til 10:25


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> Jesus!
> 
> No food till 10.30am, good work... I think!?
> 
> Do you just have whey protein? Maybe Casein would help the hunger issue with it being slow release.....


Thanks mate,

i do have whey,

but i like the thought that my body realy uses fat through training/cardio (if possible)

It then swallows up that drink after.

I normaly ,

as you can see now ,

avoid carbs from 4/5 pm until after training the next day,

where i can(not today though only carbs were 1 w/meal bb and mash tonight)

Today i was extra hungry due to super low carb and food in general after a weekend of higher carbs,

so i should have lost some blubber today as it was legs too. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> what he dont say is the lazy fcuker aint out of bed til 10:25


05.45!!!lol Just coffee! :yawn:


----------



## expletive

Low carb diet, fasted cardio = weight loss

Keep at it :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Low carb diet, fasted cardio = weight loss
> 
> Keep at it :thumb:


Thanks mate,

The cardio is lacking a bit but the training is wasting my old bones,

looking forward to Gh arriving weds!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

No training tuesdays-legs fooked up!

Food

7.30am 4 poached eggs on w/meal tst

1pm egg and salad w/meal s/w plus eggs(total 7 eggs- 3 whole)

2pm satsuma/banana

3.30pm half egg mayo sarny on white bread-oops packet of chrisps

5.30pm 4 oz rump,8 oz chicken with mayple/balsamic marinate all bbq'd served with coriander

8 pm as above no carbs with either other than marinate from which it came cooked off.

2 energy drinks drunk during afternoon.

My wife/son/daughter and i,all went fishing,i was the only one that blanked lol

A lovely day out and my son gave me so much encouragement and praise for what i am doing here,

i am so lucky,i never forget it now.It drives me forward.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> No training tuesdays-legs fooked up!
> 
> Food
> 
> 7.30am 4 poached eggs on w/meal tst
> 
> 1pm egg and salad w/meal s/w plus eggs(total 7 eggs- 3 whole)
> 
> 2pm satsuma/banana
> 
> 3.30pm half egg mayo sarny on white bread-oops packet of chrisps
> 
> 5.30pm 4 oz rump,8 oz chicken with mayple/balsamic marinate all bbq'd served with coriander
> 
> 8 pm as above no carbs with either other than marinate from which it came cooked off.
> 
> 2 energy drinks drunk during afternoon.
> 
> My wife/son/daughter and i,all went fishing,i was the only one that blanked lol
> 
> A lovely day out and my son gave me so much encouragement and praise for what i am doing here,
> 
> i am so lucky,i never forget it now.It drives me forward.


Great stuff lobes, good to have family support, makes this a lot more bearable!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Great stuff lobes, good to have family support, makes this a lot more bearable!


Thanks bro,i am realy enjoying getting back into this way of thinking again!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back and bi day

Leg doms still bad!

Did not want to do deads for the above reason so

Bent over rows

1 x 15 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 100k

1 x 8 @ 120k

1 x 7 @ 140k

1 x 5 @ 140k

1 x 4 @ 140k/drop to 100k for 6/drop to 60k for 10--straight off and done

Seated rows(pad to chest)

1 x 10 x 220lbs

1 x 8 x 290lbs(stack)

1 x 5 x 290lbs/drop to 250lbs x 8/drop to 220lbs x 9/drop to 180 pump out

Pull downs

1 x 10 x 250lbs

1 x 8 x 290lbs(stack)

1 x 7 x 290lbs/drop to 260lbs x8/drop to 220 x rep out

Biceps

2 power style and heavy sets of 5

3 cable x 7 sets to fail

As usual fasted! Felt weak though and tired!

Done!


----------



## BestBefore1989

[email protected] me if thats what you pull when your feeling weak......

good work mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> [email protected] me if thats what you pull when your feeling weak......
> 
> good work mate


Thanks dude

1st reason is this no carb sh1t! mg:

2nd reason is natty now!:sad:

3 rd reason is i am tired!:no:

4th reason my Gh ain't in from china 'til friday now---sulk--- :drool:

I suppose the weights are going up though even with that sh1t!

I feel much tighter now though dude!


----------



## Ginger Ben

What the fvk are those in kg?? Its 2012 now mate time to covert to metric! 

Edit. Retard!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> What the fvk are those in kg?? Its 2012 now mate time to covert to metric!
> 
> Edit. Retard!


You have been set on your ginger pubes too long,

The equiptment found in "real"gyms,

as opposed to ladies leisure centres has a lot of machines from USA and they are maked in LBS ya daft cnut,

so divide by 2.2 if it pleases you! :smartass:

Edit-fool!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> You have been set on your ginger pubes too long,
> 
> The equiptment found in "real"gyms,
> 
> as opposed to ladies leisure centres has a lot of machines from USA and they are maked in LBS ya daft cnut,
> 
> so divide by 2.2 if it pleases you! :smartass:
> 
> Edit-fool!


LOL! Yeah ginger ring piece 

My local leisure centre has LB weights and its [email protected] :lol:

FF has KG's and its better :lol:


----------



## biglbs

R0BR0ID said:


> LOL! Yeah ginger ring piece
> 
> My local leisure centre has LB weights and its [email protected] :lol:
> 
> FF has KG's and its better :lol:


i bet the ginger **** thought his lifts were in kg,oops better divide any of his lifts by 2.2 now! :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Back is now joining legs in dom land!

:rockon:

Food

10.15 am 100g whey/pint semi-milk/3 tbs mct

12.30 am 8 oz rump/2 eggs/onion/1 w/grain tst

3pm 10 grapes/1 orange/2 mints!

5pm 8 oz chicken in peanut/soy sauce/evoo with cooked lettuce and cucumer

7pm two chicken legs roast ten small new spuds(no energy left)

removed last meal as not having it!

that is it!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Morning guys!

Just a bit of shoulders-had the chicken and spuds from last night first as very drained.

Shrugs 1 x 15 @ 25k d/bell

1 x 12 @ 35k

1 x 10 @ 45k

1 x 8 @ 50k

1x 6 @ 50k

1 x 7 @ 50k

Cable upright rows

3 x medium x 14 reps

3 x stack 6-7 reps

I like this so new avi! Done

A couple of photos,no fat gut ones as not much change there!

I have lost fat from arms/back/rear hips ,my weight has droped marginaly to 383lbs,

i feel i may have put a fair bit of mucle on though,

any comments most welcome,

even daft ones!


----------



## GreedyBen

In! Will catch up on this later! Well done for starting a journal and adding pics! You're not a small cnut are you


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> In! Will catch up on this later! Well done for starting a journal and adding pics! You're not a small cnut are you


Nah i tend to break everything lol


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You have been set on your ginger pubes too long,
> 
> The equiptment found in "real"gyms,
> 
> as opposed to ladies leisure centres has a lot of machines from USA and they are maked in LBS ya daft cnut,
> 
> so divide by 2.2 if it pleases you! :smartass:
> 
> Edit-fool!


All the machines in my are from the USA as well but tending to favour the free weight room, where the real litters hang out, the plates I use are marked in kg.....men's weights. SML KG5


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BR0ID said:


> LOL! Yeah ginger ring piece
> 
> My local leisure centre has LB weights and its [email protected] :lol:
> 
> FF has KG's and its better :lol:


And you can fuk off. I remember you quoting kgs for seated rows once until flinty reminded you it was lbs! Weak cnut


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> And you can fuk off. I remember you quoting kgs for seated rows once until flinty reminded you it was lbs! Weak cnut


It wasn't seated rows, but I'll give ya that  x


----------



## Double J

Some nice progress there mate. Well done :thumb:

Oh and have some reps too :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> And you can fuk off. I remember you quoting kgs for seated rows once until flinty reminded you it was lbs! Weak cnut


Nah mate you are wrong!

Show me that then?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> All the machines in my are from the USA as well but tending to favour the free weight room, where the real litters hang out, the plates I use are marked in kg.....men's weights. SML KG5


Well you should have known then a dopey? 

Shame you only use bars with no weight on you fairy! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Just Jon said:


> Some nice progress there mate. Well done :thumb:
> 
> Oh and have some reps too :thumbup1:


Thanks Jon for both mate!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food

7.30am 8 oz chicken,5 cold new spuds in soy/peanut(last nights i did not eat)

post training 10.15am 70 g whey/pint milk/creatine/mct/30 g oats/banana

1pm 2 x small w/grain pitta with blue cheese and coriander melted/pint skimmed milk

4pm home made lasagne/8 oz chicken under it---yum

7.30pm will eat lasagne/chicken again too as high carb day was needed-

should feel good tomorrow as better now!


----------



## biglbs

TO REMIND ME WHY!


----------



## expletive

biglbs said:


> TO REMIND ME WHY!


Gotta love a bit of Johnny :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

One of the best!


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry mate, but if I had to listen to that everyday it would drive me to drink :surrender:


----------



## biglbs

Very funny cnvt! :beer:


----------



## Milky

I prefer this ....






:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

I could picture you here:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

chest and tri

This was interesting!

Medium grip bench,thumbs directly above shoulders to avoid my injury

1 x 18 @ 60k

1 x 12 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 100k

1 x 8 @ 140k fasted too since 8pm last night

1 x 3 @ 150k

1 x 1 @ 170k pleased with that a new pb since coming back to training!

Just done that and had a call,so i had to leave gym 1

Back at 11.15 to do tri's--still not eaten!

4 x stack ^ bar

3 x rope push downs too fooked to go on,so food!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

grubsky No protein shake:rolleyes:

11.45am 4oz rump/8oz chicken/2 sticks celery/2 w/grain pitta/pint semi milk/satsuma

3pm " " /6 cold new spuds

7pm 280g oven scampi/7 chips!!! Mrs had fish and chips!!!lol

" eeeeeerm that's it!


----------



## Milky

Some very impressive lifts there my friend.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Some very impressive lifts there my friend.


Cheers,

it is amazing what some carbs did from yesterday,

i think it will pay to cycle them from this?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Cheers,
> 
> it is amazing what some carbs did from yesterday,
> 
> i think it will pay to cycle them from this?


What ever works for you mate, l cant do complicated dieting, work just doesnt allow it.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> What ever works for you mate, l cant do complicated dieting, work just doesnt allow it.


I can see that,

you do not have a moments peace during the day mate,

i am re-learning so much at a rate of knots,

i love it!

I will do a 200 k bench in less than 2 months!

Believe and acheive!

I shall repeat that every time i bench:lol: :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti

You are a strong mofo


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> You are a strong mofo


Not for my weight! :lol:

I look forward to what i can make of things bro,

but doubt i will even level my past lifts!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Monster lifts mate, very impressive


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Monster lifts mate, very impressive


Thanks dude how is your return going,i have not had time to follow too well--with all the waffle it is like a novell!


----------



## expletive

Just seen your chest session, good lifts there mate, nice work


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Just seen your chest session, good lifts there mate, nice work


Thanks buddy,carbs!!!!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 170k pleased with that a new pb since coming back to training!


 :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks dude how is your return going,i have not had time to follow too well--with all the waffle it is like a novell!


Lol thas ok I don't expect people to follow it anymore. Its just a place to hang and chat sh1t to be honest 

It's going well thanks did a couple of sets at 100kg on Inc bench yesterday which was good as didn't aggravate ribs at all. Felt easy too so eased strength is still there more or less.

Back session tomorrow which will be a tester. Going to do everything with an empty bar/machine and just see how it

Feels and build up the weight.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol thas ok I don't expect people to follow it anymore. Its just a place to hang and chat sh1t to be honest
> 
> It's going well thanks did a couple of sets at 100kg on Inc bench yesterday which was good as didn't aggravate ribs at all. Felt easy too so eased strength is still there more or less.
> 
> Back session tomorrow which will be a tester. Going to do everything with an empty bar/machine and just see how it
> 
> Feels and build up the weight.


Very sensible i think Ben,

you realy don't want it to turn chronic by rushing,nice to see you back bro!


----------



## mikemull

Good pressing mate you strong Cnut!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good pressing mate you strong Cnut!


Thanks bud!


----------



## MRSTRONG

bit sh1t for a 20 odd stone bloke :whistling:


----------



## GreedyBen

Top pressing mate! Nice to see someone happy with their lifts!!!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> bit sh1t for a 20 odd stone bloke :whistling:


I know it's awful,be better soon though!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I know it's awful,be better soon though!


lets face it if everyone said `yeah thats great` you wouldnt try as hard but ill tell the truth .

good lifting but we both know your capable of far more .


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Top pressing mate! Nice to see someone happy with their lifts!!!


Thanks dude

I keep telling myself to hold back a bit,

but get carried away!

I need to just do high rep super sets next week,

compounds and 80%,i cannot keep pushin as something may break?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> lets face it if everyone said `yeah thats great` you wouldnt try as hard but ill tell the truth .
> 
> good lifting but we both know your capable of far more .


I hope to be able,if God and body allow mate,as i posted above i need to put brakes on next week,before i hit the turbo button!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I hope to be able,if God and body allow mate,as i posted above i need to put brakes on next week,before i hit the turbo button!


periodize your training and never go over 95% effort you be fine .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> periodize your training and never go over 95% effort you be fine .


wtf does periodize mean?

Tampax whilst lifting? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

I am so feckin hungry ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,i may go to bed to avoid eating!:no:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> wtf does periodize mean?
> 
> Tampax whilst lifting? :confused1:


lol basically means to do mesocycles that build up to 95% and back down to a deload , similar to a pyramid but without tapering down , its what i do jeez i thought you read my journal


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> lol basically means to do mesocycles that build up to 95% and back down to a deload , similar to a pyramid but without tapering down , its what i do jeez i thought you read my journal


Class a memory depletion from miss-spend youth!

I am too random to ever keep up anything with a name!!


----------



## biglbs

No training today and eating sat sh1t realy plus a drink tonight mmmm mmmm!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> No training today and eating sat sh1t realy plus a drink tonight mmmm mmmm!


Best day of the week 

reward for all your hard work :thumb:


----------



## expletive

Everyone needs an off day


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Best day of the week
> 
> reward for all your hard work :thumb:


That i am bro! 

So far ready breck milk and whey 40g

no2/fry up with f/s!and white crusty!

4 lemon pancakes/raisins

10 oz rump,sweet spud,corrgette and butter/tabasco

some sweets not many--daughter feeding me again as she knows it's a cheat day,bless!!!!


----------



## biglbs

expletive said:


> Everyone needs an off day


Today is it and tomoz is clean all day but normaly roast beast too!

No training at weekends.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

REST OF FOOD

Big cheese/cracker fest

2 bottles of white wine

Moroccan revenge,beef and veg/cumin/1 scotch bonnet/herbs/etc

white chock too!

I will hate myself in the morning:whistling:

Todays cals @ i recon 6000! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

No hangover and just fatts and urin where up early!

so today!

ready brek and 50g whey/milk

yoghurt coated snack

steak/egg/w/meal tst

roast beef rib/jacket/brussels/cabbage/carrots

2 glasses wine

done,not so tired!


----------



## BestBefore1989

He he, Its my cheat day today  not gone too mad today, having said that there is a chicken and mushroom that says its to feed 4 in the oven for my dinner :drool:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> He he, Its my cheat day today  not gone too mad today, having said that there is a chicken and mushroom that says its to feed 4 in the oven for my dinner :drool:


I feel far better for eating some!

Got bloods on tues i hope!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Legs today

5 sets 8 x 60k front squats

5 sets20 x 490lb laying legpress,fast,superset with calves on same m/chine x 3 sets

3 sets 6 leg extensions

Done

ankle not good,slightly twisted it this morning the cnut!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food 9am 80g whey/milk/ceatine/mct oil

1pm 3 whole/5 whites egg with w/grain tst x 1 and fresh tom

4pm 8oz chicken/6oz rib beef in tomato/bacon/chilli(v.hot)sauce and jacket small

6.30pm as above

grazed on 3oz chicken and 6oz beef until 9pm

celery x 4 sticks


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food

no training so fasted for blood test only to find out after waiting an hour and a half from 11.30 that they cannot do test if fasted too long,Ie after 12pm---oooooo you foookers!

Hank fookin marvin and home to eat

1.30 2 brown toast,with can macoroni cheese on and extra cheese

Out on road so pub grub at 4.45pm 3 stuffed hearts/saute spud/veg 1.5 real ale mmm

evening will be 8oz chicken and veg

 crap realy and not enough macros but not a million cals!


----------



## BestBefore1989

so when are you getting the blood test now?

LOL my local Dr only have the nurse in to do blood etc on a Wednesday


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so when are you getting the blood test now?
> 
> LOL my local Dr only have the nurse in to do blood etc on a Wednesday


Well gonna go in morning after droppin Mia off,should train but wanna get this done asap,so that i can start crackin on with Gh and ......mmmm


----------



## BestBefore1989

Cool :thumbup1: I am planning some ...mmm sometime in the next few months


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool :thumbup1: I am planning some ...mmm sometime in the next few months


Which mmmmmmmmm?


----------



## flinty90

hows tricks in here then bro ?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hows tricks in here then bro ?


Hello stranger,all good here,few things planned!

How the devil are you?

not had anyone to rev me up!loland lay into for a while!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hello stranger,all good here,few things planned!
> 
> How the devil are you?
> 
> not had anyone to rev me up!loland lay into for a while!


Nah mate. im still away and busy busy.. im cool though. food is getting better each day. protein is getting smashed ineach day. also training hard when i get chance. so at minute natty is serving me well lll.. hope your well anyway and still getting stuck in mate. im looking forward to a long weekend and a couple of good sessions in gym also spend some quality time with family ...


----------



## biglbs

I hope you are improvising training too,not being daft either look around you and use things to workout,rep out with rope and stuff,i used to take a bullworker and chest expander on road with me in the years gone! :lol:

The bag of dust(if you got one)run it/squat it to fail!

be great to see you back bro


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I hope you are improvising training too,not being daft either look around you and use things to workout,rep out with rope and stuff,i used to take a bullworker and chest expander on road with me in the years gone! :lol:
> 
> The bag of dust(if you got one)run it/squat it to fail!
> 
> be great to see you back bro


dont worry mate. My job is heavy as hell. So that keeps

me lifting. Not lost much strength so not really worried x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Alright big fella.. a good days improvised eating id say..and a real ale lover like myself lol top stuff :thumbup1:

Hows the ankle after yesterday?


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright big fella.. a good days improvised eating id say..and a real ale lover like myself lol top stuff :thumbup1:
> 
> Hows the ankle after yesterday?


All good mate !

busy as fook today,

not worried too much 'bout food as loved it and ale!

fooked off about this morning though!


----------



## Jay.32

just had a quick catch up, all the best with this mate


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> just had a quick catch up, all the best with this mate


Thank you mate,i seem to be winning at the mo,but guard is high up! :thumb:


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> All good mate !
> 
> busy as fook today,
> 
> not worried too much 'bout food as loved it and ale!
> 
> fooked off about this morning though!


Yeah chin up mate always happens when you dont want it to

I spent half this afternoon with the wife in a waiting room..had to swap training nights round

but did hit KFC big time instead...


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Yeah chin up mate always happens when you dont want it to
> 
> I spent half this afternoon with the wife in a waiting room..had to swap training nights round
> 
> but did hit KFC big time instead...


Baby?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Had fasted bloods done---yippee!

Gonna take a break from training until tue,

All injuries are on the way out and muscle inserts are appearing strong,

not gonna fuss too much about food for a few days,just relax some and be fresh!

The idea is to charge up fuel cells and hit it hard next week!

Phase 1 of my plan complete,

Exchanged bf for more muscle

strength good

fitness improved

injuries gone(almost)

ready for phase 2 after a small break


----------



## BestBefore1989

whats phase 2 ?

GQ cover shoot and the WSM 2012 title?

I like to plan big :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> whats phase 2 ?
> 
> GQ cover shoot and the WSM 2012 title?
> 
> I like to plan big :lol:


Phase 2 is assisted diet/training/with higher protein-500g /day and carb cycling.


----------



## BestBefore1989

other than the GH, what assistance do you have in mind?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> other than the GH, what assistance do you have in mind?


100 mg winny and proviron with t3

2 weeks on 2 off and see how i go,no rush!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Planning to try MALICE by Chaotic Labs myself :thumbup1: and thinking about hitting the AAS


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Planning to try MALICE by Chaotic Labs myself :thumbup1: and thinking about hitting the AAS


what is that?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its an ECA stack +

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/mybodybuildingsuperstore/124077-new-fat-burner-just.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its an ECA stack +
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/mybodybuildingsuperstore/124077-new-fat-burner-just.html
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


Cool stuff mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Phase 2 sounds promising mate..using GH peptides at the min myself and loving them..been using a couple months now and my shouldr injury has improved massively!

Enjoy the rest and the eating over the weekend sounds like the right thing to do


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Nothing to report until tuesday other than happy Easter one and all!

I am eating/drinking and enjoying that is all!

I do have Winny/t3/t4/proviron in place awaiting final details now! :devil2:


----------



## Double J

BigBarnBoy said:


> Alright big fella.. a good days improvised eating id say..*and a real ale lover like myself lol top stuff * :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Hows the ankle after yesterday?


Did someone mention real ale? :drool:

Nice to see a couple of fellow enthusiats on here. Got a bottle of Jennings Snecklifter and a Batemans Mocha for later tonight; none of that fizzy sh1t in my house :beer:


----------



## Double J

Going well in here mate; very impressive benching session last week :thumb:

You still running the GH? sorry if I've missed it - been without internet most of the last week :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Going well in here mate; very impressive benching session last week :thumb:
> 
> You still running the GH? sorry if I've missed it - been without internet most of the last week :cursing:


Lol the stuff ain't here yet so i am still natty:crying:

It is supposed to be here next weeki though!


----------



## Heath

Subbed.

Happy Easter to you and the kids big guy!


----------



## biglbs

MutantX said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Happy Easter to you and the kids big guy!


Cheers mate,welcome


----------



## flinty90

Double J said:


> Did someone mention real ale? :drool:
> 
> Nice to see a couple of fellow enthusiats on here. Got a bottle of Jennings Snecklifter and a Batemans Mocha for later tonight; none of that fizzy sh1t in my house :beer:


snecklifter ohh yeah mate now your talking

jennings also make my favourite ale its called cockerhoop... awesome drink !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> snecklifter ohh yeah mate now your talking
> 
> jennings also make my favourite ale its called cockerhoop... awesome drink !!!


Spitfire x 3 then old tomx1 then mix em up


----------



## Double J

flinty90 said:


> snecklifter ohh yeah mate now your talking
> 
> jennings also make my favourite ale its called cockerhoop... awesome drink !!!


Love snecklifter mate and yes I have had that one too; it's also excellent - they do some fine ales to be fair :beer:

In fact, I owe big lbs some reps but have to "spread the love" first - so been looking for someone to rep and who better than a man of such fine taste :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Love snecklifter mate and yes I have had that one too; it's also excellent - they do some fine ales to be fair :beer:
> 
> In fact, I owe big lbs some reps but have to "spread the love" first - so been looking for someone to rep and who better than a man of such fine taste :thumb:


You're reps are earnt bro x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hope alls good big man and had a good weekend!

Was at an ale festival sunday..top stuff..also the reason I didnt train yesterday


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Loads of food and drink over weekend and a week off nearly!

The push is back on,to be built up slowly,avoiding injury(well try to do this!)

Bench

1 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 15 @100k

1 x 8 @120k

1 x 6 @120k

1 x 4 @120k/drop 1 x 7 @100k/drop 1 x 6 @60k

Standing pump pressups all through in sets 4/5

6 X SUPERSET rope push downs med weight x 8 reps with ,straight bar pushdowns stack to fail approx 8's

Before i went 50mg winny/25 prov/fat burner/50MCG T3

after as above no t3 with 125g whey/mct/30g oats/creatine mono 10g

Pumped very well !


----------



## BestBefore1989

back with a BANG :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:whistling: :rockon: :rockon:

A double so i know when this was!

Got my bloods back,

All very good levels in cholesterol at 4(very good)

One very very bad one,it was the one i thought too----Testosterone was lower than the scale went!6.8!!!

No wonder i am struggling to lose bf and weak(for me)

I have been prescribed TRT 1 sus every 3 weeks at mo!

However i have decided to add to this and put one per week in,so today i stuck 500mg in to bump start it.

Should go well with my other items!! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Food ok

50g oats 70g whey

8oz chicken with pasta/cauliflower bake

5eggs on 2 w/meal nobblies

cheese salad roll(large)

red bull

2 glass wine with tea!

Protein too low,sh1t busy today


----------



## AK-26

alright bigman, aint been in here for a little while. just thought i'd see how you're doing.... still eating like a king i see all be it a healthy one, keep up the good work buddy :thumb:


----------



## AK-26

and you've set me up for lunch tomorow. chicken,pasta and cauliflower bake it is... nice one fella


----------



## mikemull

Nice chest session!


----------



## Fatstuff

pasta and cauliflower bake? dont fancy eatin from ur cafe


----------



## biglbs

AK-26 said:


> and you've set me up for lunch tomorow. chicken,pasta and cauliflower bake it is... nice one fella


Good to see ya enjoy!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> pasta and cauliflower bake? dont fancy eatin from ur cafe


Trust me you would love the cafe menu lol


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Nice chest session!


Thanks mate,i know why strength been a bit low now though!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

TRT should make a great diffrence all round fella..especialy with the extra bits thrown in the mix :thumbup1:


----------



## flinty90

Lift it mate like a fcukin demon lol...


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Trust me you would love the cafe menu lol


standard cafe grub? or something a tad more exotic?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Rack pulls(3"below knee)

1 x 15 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 80k

1 x 10 @ 120k

1 x 8 @ 160k

1x 5 @ 200k

1x 1 @ 220k

1 x 3 @ 200k

pull downs to front strict 4 x 14 @ 290lb

Done


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> standard cafe grub? or something a tad more exotic?


Both mate all sorts!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Can I get you to go to my Dr and tell her your me? I could do with some quality sus free on the NHS :sneaky2:


----------



## biglbs

Might guess i was not though:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Domsville!

so just seated smith press

1 x 15 @ 40k

1 x 12 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 60k

1 x 5 @ 80k

 1 x 3 @ 100k

2 x 10 @60k

4 sets m/chine shrugs stack plus 60k in plates x12's

Done,started to feel aas now,good pumps


----------



## BestBefore1989

100kg seated press !

65 reps in total !

F-kinell what you gonna be doing after 4 weeks when the full range of the Sus kicks in?

Good going Big man


----------



## biglbs

I am normaly fairly ok at most things,

but on aas i used to be an animal,i

don't know what to expect at my current age and time out of gym etc.

I honestly have no idea if i will do a bit more or not?

I am gonna need to realy hit legs soon,they are so far behind it's a joke ,ankles/knees/back have taken their toll,however we will never give up!!

Thanks for your possitive feedback it matters to me a lot bro x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> I am normaly fairly ok at most things,
> 
> but on aas i used to be an animal,i
> 
> don't know what to expect at my current age and time out of gym etc.
> 
> I honestly have no idea if i will do a bit more or not
> 
> I am gonna need to realy hit legs soon,they are so far behind it's a joke ,ankles/knees/back have taken their toll,*however we will never give up*!!
> 
> Thanks for your possitive feedback it matters to me a lot bro x


Love that attitude bro..top stuff :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Love that attitude bro..top stuff :thumb:


':devil2:Aint no prizes for second buddy!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> ':devil2:Aint no prizes for second buddy!


Amen to that Big man :thumb:

You training over the weekend?


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Amen to that Big man :thumb:
> 
> You training over the weekend?


No buddy i never do realy,i enjoy family life over the weekend,i am lucky to have time,i know!

Tomorrow is Daddy day,i take Mia out for day as mummy at cafe,normaly see my mum too,sat eve on **** normaly,sunday is roast day and outlaws!

What are you up to my friend?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

You got some good lifts going on there mate. Good attitude toward it too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## flinty90

decent shoulders session there matey ... you will soon be ok for a shouldrs session with me hehehe X

keep up the good work bro !!!


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> You got some good lifts going on there mate. Good attitude toward it too. Keep up the good work.


Thanks mate tbh i am fookin well at it now,nearing 350g protein on low carb too!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> decent shoulders session there matey ... you will soon be ok for a shouldrs session with me hehehe X
> 
> keep up the good work bro !!!


If only mate:rolleyes:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> If only mate:rolleyes:


keep going bro you may get there one day XX


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> No buddy i never do realy,i enjoy family life over the weekend,i am lucky to have time,i know!
> 
> Tomorrow is Daddy day,i take Mia out for day as mummy at cafe,normaly see my mum too,sat eve on **** normaly,sunday is roast day and outlaws!
> 
> What are you up to my friend?


Sounds good to me mate! Family time is precious i know.

Tonight im eating rubbish and resting up, been a long hard week.

Wifes out allday tomorrow so a free day..training legs in the morning, heavy session..spend the rest of the day hobbling.

Sunday i get my daughter for the day :thumb: Like to take her to the pool for a splash about in the morning then il be out for me dinner somewhere love it


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> keep going bro you may get there one day XX


You never know,but where?


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sounds good to me mate! Family time is precious i know.
> 
> Tonight im eating rubbish and resting up, been a long hard week.
> 
> Wifes out allday tomorrow so a free day..training legs in the morning, heavy session..spend the rest of the day hobbling.
> 
> Sunday i get my daughter for the day :thumb: Like to take her to the pool for a splash about in the morning then il be out for me dinner somewhere love it


You're as soppy as me!Great innit!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You never know,but where?


now that is all down to you brother lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> now that is all down to you brother lol !!!


Tbh i am well chuffed with the way it is all going right now,all seems great,i feel much better for a bit of trt(mainly winny at mo imo)


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Tbh i am well cuffed with the way it is all going right now,all seems great,i feel much better for a bit of trt(mainly winny at mo imo)


no mate im swerious your doing well by the looks of things .... im only pulling your winky.. 100 kg seated smith press for 3 is a good weight no doubt X

i love the higher reps aswell mate with the pyramid awesome. my kind of training that mate !!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> no mate im swerious your doing well by the looks of things .... im only pulling your winky.. 100 kg seated smith press for 3 is a good weight no doubt X
> 
> i love the higher reps aswell mate with the pyramid awesome. my kind of training that mate !!


I know you are and glad someone is with this trt going in!

Tbh 100k was not all i had,my shoulder is still pulling some so i held back 10% on max/rep tot


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> You're as soppy as me!Great innit!


 :lol:

I dont get to see her much mate..so yeah them times is my soppy times im afraid lol.


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I dont get to see her much mate..so yeah them times is my soppy times im afraid lol.


You look great in the avi bro!good work

Be as soft as you can it is all good and only comes the once for each child


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I know you are and glad someone is with this trt going in!
> 
> Tbh 100k was not all i had,my shoulder is still pulling some so i held back 10% on max/rep tot


yeah be careful mate Smith is a quick thing to put your shoulder into serious trouble if you get it wrong !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah be careful mate Smith is a quick thing to put your shoulder into serious trouble if you get it wrong !!!


lol especialy behind the fookin neck! arhhhhhhhh


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> You look great in the avi bro!good work
> 
> Be as soft as you can it is all good and only comes the once for each child


Cheers bro appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Cheers bro appreciate it :thumbup1:


Truth!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> lol especialy behind the fookin neck! arhhhhhhhh


Another exercise l will never do..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> You look great in the avi bro!good work
> 
> Be as soft as you can it is all good and only comes the once for each child


X 2 looking great mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Another exercise l will never do..


That's the one i forgot fooked me up 20 years ago and again a few months ago!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Milky said:


> X 2 looking great mate.


Thanks mate..appreciate that alot


----------



## mikemull

Good training mate, some good things to come here I reckon!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good training mate, some good things to come here I reckon!


Thank you buddy!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I have just seen this mate, i'm not one for really reading journals but yours caught my eye, reading the first page was quite a read in it's self, hope all goes well for you mate, makes me feel a bit of a soft cnut reading what you have been through 10x more than me, and i have been sat on my fat @rse feeling sorry for myself, going by what you have been through makes my little insignificant little injuries sound stupid, all the best for the future big fella


----------



## biglbs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have just seen this mate, i'm not one for really reading journals but yours caught my eye, reading the first page was quite a read in it's self, hope all goes well for you mate, makes me feel a bit of a soft cnut reading what you have been through 10x more than me, and i have been sat on my fat @rse feeling sorry for myself, going by what you have been through makes my little insignificant little injuries sound stupid, all the best for the future big fella


Thank you for those kind words my friend,i have found that the more sh1t you get the easier you deal with it in the death of things

The one sure thing is you always come home to the gym,then everything starts to come good,there is a lot of nice guys on this board and i owe them for driving me to deal directly with issues i needed to resolve,i am happy once again,that is the truth!

Why are you sat on your butt pal?


----------



## biglbs

Back is givin me major probs,had it tweeked today,no chance of training,can't do **** all realy Tbh,p1ssed right off.

It will be better tomorrow,period!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Back is givin me major probs,had it tweeked today,no chance of training,can't do **** all realy Tbh,p1ssed right off.
> 
> It will be better tomorrow,period!


dont fcuk urself up though mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope its sorted soon buddy .


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys x


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Fatstuff said:


> dont fcuk urself up though mate


x2 mate..take it easy big man


----------



## Milky

Backs are a tw*t mate once you have a bad one.


----------



## biglbs

I aint got time for back shizzle!


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> I aint got time for back shizzle!


Take it steady big fella, rest up if you can.


----------



## BestBefore1989

slow and steady mate, dont force things.

A jippy back can put you out of action for quite some time, Its just not worth taking risks


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Back is givin me major probs,had it tweeked today,no chance of training,can't do **** all realy Tbh,p1ssed right off.
> 
> It will be better tomorrow,period!


Mate I know how your feeling, I have a lower back injury.. and when it goes.. i can out of the gym for a week with it..

Hope it gets better soon...


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys kind words,love the new avi Jay,does you credit!


----------



## biglbs

I have had two osteo sessions on it,i tilted pelvis forward and it locked,much improved now,but not nice


----------



## Double J

Sorry to hear about the back injury bro; have had a dodgy back for many years now and it can be a right pain in the ar$e when it flares up eh?

Luckily with mine it comes and goes and can disappear (and appear) overnight, nice to see yours is "much improved" :thumb:

Will you be training today then or resting up bro?


----------



## Guest

Hope your back's feeling better todayxx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hi guys thanks for support regarding the back,kicked it into touch,lol

Training today

Bench

2 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 12 @ 100k

1 x 8 @ 120k

1 x 4 @ 140k

1 x 2 @ 160k

2 x 12 @100k

Rope pusu downs stack run the pin

Then bashed tri's up with mega supersets on cable reverse grip and straight bar until i could not move any more weight!Pumped and busted up completely


----------



## BestBefore1989

glad your GTG mate


----------



## flinty90

good weights on your chest lifts mate . Nice one very strong x


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> glad your GTG mate


Thanks buddy may need one more click yet but gtg generaly


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> good weights on your chest lifts mate . Nice one very strong x


Cheers flintsta how is it hangin?


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Hi guys thanks for support regarding the back,kicked it into touch,lol
> 
> Training today
> 
> Bench
> 
> 2 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 12 @ 100k
> 
> 1 x 8 @ 120k
> 
> 1 x 4 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 160k
> 
> 2 x 12 @100k
> 
> Rope pusu downs stack run the pin
> 
> Then bashed tri's up with mega supersets on cable reverse grip and straight bar until i could not move any more weight!Pumped and busted up completely


Strong chest session mate!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

160 is a nice weight for a couple buddy..good going :thumbup1:

Glad the backs been good to you today..take it easy bro


----------



## robc1985

Fcuk me you're a strong cnut!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys TrT IS SLOWLY KICKIN IN!


----------



## biglbs

Peps arrive tomoz,got Pharma intra or new batch kigs,which would you use?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Fooookin ell,weigh in today,Mrs Lbs and i thought i may have lost a few Lbs,

errrrm well I now weigh 395Lbs,seem to have grown a tad,a bit less fat too,result!

I am holding some water from sus,that normaly leaves me after a few weeks,gonna vit c it away.

It's near two weeks on winny/prov/sus/50iu t3 and it is workin nice,

I am now gonna chop that-keepin sus [email protected]/week and hit peps/Gh/t3/t4 on twice a day top up principle.

I shall monitor that and make more choices soon.

Seated press on smithy

1 x 20 x 40k

1 x 16 x 60k

1 x 8 x 80k

1 x 4 x 100k

1 x 2 x 105k

Cable work and upright smithy rows

Pumped so hard i could not move arms for ten mins!


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes nearly pounded some cvnt earlier at the w/saler,ignorant basstard acted as if i was not even there-ignoring my communication efforts totaly-imagine that?

anyway i told him the size of things,all his collegues (who know my local history) either hid or tried to calm things down,i left him knowing he was a cvnt.

Turns out someone must have updated him,i had a call an hour ago"Hello this is...............very sorry/did'nt mean,don't want....blah!

I better get some cheap deals next week a?

It's been years since i popped into angry mode--sus is good stuff!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pumped so hard i could not move arms for ten mins!


I've heard some crap excuses for not tidying your weights away in my time but that takes the biscuit


----------



## biglbs

that takes the biscuit


----------



## BestBefore1989

GOOD coss McVities Chocolate Digestive at 36Kcal each arnt in the diet plan


----------



## biglbs

I am eating only things with faces on at the moment,with veg and low carbs.

550g protein yesterday

340g so far today


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh yes nearly pounded some cvnt earlier at the w/saler,ignorant basstard acted as if i was not even there-ignoring my communication efforts totaly-imagine that?
> 
> anyway i told him the size of things,all his collegues (who know my local history) either hid or tried to calm things down,i left him knowing he was a cvnt.
> 
> Turns out someone must have updated him,i had a call an hour ago"Hello this is...............very sorry/did'nt mean,don't want....blah!
> 
> I better get some cheap deals next week a?
> 
> It's been years since i popped into angry mode--sus is good stuff!


I should imagine they were scared mate seeing as your a known animal fiddler around your parts pmsl !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> I should imagine they were scared mate seeing as your a known animal fiddler around your parts pmsl !!!


My secret is out!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Had back adjusted again today as still been spasming,then trained back avoiding lower back

Pull downs to front wide grip stack x 5 @ 12reps down to 7 reps, after doing 2 x 20reps minimul weight warm up

2 x heavy **** in desert at 7 reps or so

close grip pull downs 1 x 15 1/2 stack,1 x 12 more and so on to stack at 6 reps,then drop to 1/2 stack and pump to fail x 2

Heavy cross body curls @ 30k d/bell x 5 x4,with superset high cable fast pull curls between last 2 sets and then on to isolation curls done with stack of peck deck.

Peps/gh is in ,winny etc out now for two weeks only sus at 250/wk with it


----------



## GreedyBen

Rest up big guy!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Rest up big guy!


Thanks mate,it looked like i was off training 2 weeks,i meant winny/prov/t3 none for 2 weeks as trying out pep/Gh combo!

I edited the post now,so it's clearer:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Fookin back is in spasm again so another £35 at 4 o'clock and no training today or tomoz,as weekends off

Been munching through a fillet steak every day with 8 eggs/16 oz chicken/milk and whey at 400 g prot total


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Fookin back is in spasm again so another £35 at 4 o'clock and no training today or tomoz,as weekends off
> 
> Been munching through a fillet steak every day with 8 eggs/16 oz chicken/milk and whey at 400 g prot total


that diet doesa it include any veg mate ????


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> that diet doesa it include any veg mate ????


I get fed up writing salad/veg and carbs down now,every meal has both!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I get fed up writing salad/veg and carbs down now,every meal has both!


oooh sorry to ask lol !!


----------



## Fatstuff

Fcuk that veg shat!! Mp superfood xs is my veg lol


----------



## flinty90

Fatstuff said:


> Fcuk that veg shat!! Mp superfood xs is my veg lol


thats why your so big ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> oooh sorry to ask lol !!


I am grumpy with my back and short tempered,last thing i can be bothered with is "and 4 ozs of lightly cooked broccoli,served on sweet potato and sour cream/chive"type writing grrrr!

I fell out with myself this very morning,fat cvnt was staring at me!

Wow better now i think he has reset it,was a locked pelvis/erector muscles/ab spasm/and spasm to rib cage causing shortness of breath just gettin up.

Crrrrraaaaaaaack it went and i was instantly able to breath and move ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the world is good again,hacks style love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I am grumpy with my back and short tempered,last thing i can be bothered with is "and 4 ozs of lightly cooked broccoli,served on sweet potato and sour cream/chive"type writing grrrr!
> 
> *I fell out with myself this very morning,fat cvnt was staring at me!*
> 
> Wow better now i think he has reset it,was a locked pelvis/erector muscles/ab spasm/and spasm to rib cage causing shortness of breath just gettin up.
> 
> Crrrrraaaaaaaack it went and i was instantly able to breath and move ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the world is good again,hacks style love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxx


that cnut was round at my house last night too mate.. in the mirror as usual X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> that cnut was round at my house last night too mate.. in the mirror as usual X


I hope he is not as strong as my one!

Wine o'clock sat now mmmmmmm let's see:beer:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I hope he is not as strong as my one!
> 
> Wine o'clock sat now mmmmmmm let's see:beer:


well im not drinking wine mate so i guess not lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> well im not drinking wine mate so i guess not lol !!!


You better not,milky and dave would make you suffer lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You better not,milky and dave would make you suffer lol


we will see bro .. im already in bits from session yesterday .. but i am a warrior


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> we will see bro .. im already in bits from session yesterday .. but i am a warrior


Have a nice day thenmg:


----------



## biglbs

Just pinned peps and thinking it is a lot of pinning,especialy on Gh days too,you cannot mix peps can you?


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Just pinned peps and thinking it is a lot of pinning,especialy on Gh days too,you cannot mix peps can you?


as far as im aware yes you can .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> as far as im aware yes you can .


Cool ,i thought i read you should'nt on here some place?


----------



## MRSTRONG

have a look here mate .... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html


----------



## Tassotti

You can mix the peps as long as you are injecting straight away. Maybe even up to a day, but any longer and they could degrade. It's still a lot of pinning and gets tiresome though I found


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> You can mix the peps as long as you are injecting straight away. Maybe even up to a day, but any longer and they could degrade. It's still a lot of pinning and gets tiresome though I found


Thanks guys i have a sh1t memory,glad yours are better:thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

I keep hearing people mention "PEPS" what the FECK are they?


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> I keep hearing people mention "PEPS" what the FECK are they?


peephole elasticated pull ups .


----------



## zak1990

Subed


----------



## strongmanmatt

ewen said:


> peephole elasticated pull ups .


Yeh thought that was probably it! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> I keep hearing people mention "PEPS" what the FECK are they?


Peptides buddy,very good for natural Gh release and amplification.Amoungst other sizzle

Ewen you cntu PMSL X2


----------



## biglbs

zak1990 said:


> Subed


Thank you buddy and welcome to my office


----------



## GreedyBen

I did read that post the other day thinking you were having a rest due to the back, nice to see pressing on though! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> I did read that post the other day thinking you were having a rest due to the back, nice to see pressing on though! :thumb:


My back-well pelvis hates me,we have a deal, it will not hurt any more, if i train around it,in fact it promises to resolve asap,:cool:


----------



## biglbs

Just back from docs who took bp and it was high which is not normal for me,so he listened to chest,i have a heart murmur,need scans so no more biglbs will be pushed here,don't know what's gonna happen realy?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Just back from docs who took bp and it was high which is not normal for me,so he listened to chest,i have a heart murmur,need scans so no more biglbs will be pushed here,don't know what's gonna happen realy?


So you cant train mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> So you cant train mate ?


I will train but low intensity if i can and light:double ****:Feel very low with this news,i now know i left it too long!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I will train but low intensity if i can and light:double ****:Feel very low with this news,i now know i left it too long!


Just change your strategy mate, dont let it get you down too much...


----------



## Double J

Sh1t mate, really sorry to hear what's happened - at this stage though I suppose you are left waiting until the results of scans etc are known.

Trying to be positive here mate; you can still train in the meantime though and yes although you will have to cut the weight down that doesn't of course mean you can't work the muscle hard. Due to recurring injuries I have gone lengthy periods where I have been unable to use the type of weight I would like to; to get round this I made supersets a regular part of my routines. Throw in some of these and maybe the odd dropset here and there and you could still make good gains bro 

Sorry I know that's hardly earth-shattering mate but if it's any use at all then that's a bonus.

Really hope the scans etc are positive for you mate; really mean that :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Just back from docs who took bp and it was high which is not normal for me,so he listened to chest,i have a heart murmur,need scans so no more biglbs will be pushed here,don't know what's gonna happen realy?


Sorry to hear that mate. Do you have to rest until more tests? Lay off drink,peps etc? Hope its not too bad and just a temporary blip


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Do you have to rest until more tests? Lay off drink,peps etc? Hope its not too bad and just a temporary blip


He said to take it easy,so light low intensity training(i hope),We only drink once per week,peps/gh i can't see doing anything but good,t3/t4 out the window as stims of a type,no heavy weights-they are the thing i love.


----------



## flinty90

you only drink once per week but 2 bottles of wine plus lol !!!

nad news though mate .. will hope the future comes clearer and it pans out not as bad as it sounds X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you only drink once per week but 2 bottles of wine plus lol !!!
> 
> nad news though mate .. will hope the future comes clearer and it pans out not as bad as it sounds X


Rather better than 3 per day!!

Thanks mate,lets hope so a?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Rather better than 3 per day!!
> 
> Thanks mate,lets hope so a?


not as good as 1 per week though bro XX

and yes definitely lets hope so.. it would be nice to have you training with me first if your going to retire.. cos lts face it who the fcuk wants to do light workouts ???


----------



## Jay.32

sorry to hear this fella....put your feet up and take it easy


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> not as good as 1 per week though bro XX
> 
> and yes definitely lets hope so.. it would be nice to have you training with me first if your going to retire.. cos lts face it who the fcuk wants to do light workouts ???


I do'nt see me liftin very heavy again,more higher reps imo,still we will see i forgot to post my training today after that too:rockon: so

Dumbell standing press(strict)

10 x 20 k 8 x 30k  7 x 50k 6 x 50k 8 x 50k(back was hurting and gave me the zigg)

lateral raises and upright rows mashed it up supersets

B/bell shrug

20 x 100k 10 x 140k 8 x 200k done

Thanks Jay,i will lift but not like this now!Not ready to chill yet brox


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A bit happier today,Gh/peps made me feel nice and fresh

Bench

2 x 20 @60k

1 x 15 @ 80k

1 x 12 @ 100k

1 x 9 @ 100k

1 x 8 @ 100k

1 x 14 @ 70k

Slow reps using mid range only in middle of set but full at start and finish of set

Slaughtered tri's rope push downs/straight bar push downs/reverse grip triple supersets,x6 and kept going on last set until nothing was left,arm pumped to 22.5 awsome feeling,nice for lighter stuff realy,hard to hold back though! :devil2:


----------



## mikemull

Sorry to hear about the problems mate, but at your size light weights, the right diet and cardio could unearth something special!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mike that's the plan at mo.funny enough it was about to be anyway,before this scare,well never light weights,but i have filled the muscles back up,so cutting carbs was next,life a?Cardio mmm that.s the thing i hate but as you say it is needed!Thank you again for possitive waves.

I am also thinkin he may have heard odd noises due to t3/t4 combo i was taking,it makes the ticker wallop a tad,we shall see though.


----------



## Fatstuff

U know u can buy cardio in a little yellow capsule don't u?


----------



## Double J

Fatstuff said:


> U know u can buy cardio in a little yellow capsule from me don't u?


 :ban:


----------



## Fatstuff

Double J said:


> :ban:


What? :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

You slllyus sodeuss!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok so dropped 2.5 lbs since last weeks weigh in now 392.5lbs,

i intend to drop the overall weight from now on every week as its time as said and indicated.

I feel muscle memory and growth phase is complete,a lot of muscle returned with some fat loss.

Now my lean mass will require more daily calories to move and maintain,

i hope with peps and Gh this will taken from my large storage container of fat lol,

it is a shame i cannot use thyroid etc but i cannot,i have even had to stop TRT until after scan.

AS long as i lose every week from now on with high protein/low carbs as i have just done over last week,

then i will get there a?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok so dropped 2.5 lbs since last weeks weigh in now 392.5lbs,
> 
> i intend to drop the overall weight from now on every week as its time as said and indicated.
> 
> I feel muscle memory and growth phase is complete,a lot of muscle returned with some fat loss.
> 
> Now my lean mass will require more daily calories to move and maintain,
> 
> i hope with peps and Gh this will taken from my large storage container of fat lol,
> 
> it is a shame i cannot use thyroid etc but i cannot,i have even had to stop TRT until after scan.
> 
> AS long as i lose every week from now on with high protein/low carbs as i have just done over last week,
> 
> then i will get there a?


Been away for a few days so sorry to catch up on the news that you cant lift heavy for a while.

Having said that mate, weight is relative so what you call a light session many would call heavy.

Moving forward you have the right mind set. :thumbup1:

LOL I reckon you should drop the weights altogether and challenge Tass to a head to head on Cardio driven weight loss.

See who can shift the most and who ever wins, you'll both win


----------



## Fatstuff

what if neither of them win?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Been away for a few days so sorry to catch up on the news that you cant lift heavy for a while.
> 
> Having said that mate, weight is relative so what you call a light session many would call heavy.
> 
> Moving forward you have the right mind set. :thumbup1:
> 
> LOL I reckon you should drop the weights altogether and challenge Tass to a head to head on Cardio driven weight loss.
> 
> See who can shift the most and who ever wins, you'll both win


FOOK that!I likes my weights,and i just earn't my mass back and i ain't gonna lose it!

so i only need to lose 2-3lbs per week slooooooowly,and bob's ya fannys ar5e!

Today i ate 8oz rump,2 sausages,8oz chicken.60g whey,8oz liver,a sweet spud,75 g oats,half a cabbage,2 apples,DONE!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> what if neither of them win?


Toilet breath!


----------



## BestBefore1989

plenty of low intensity cardio to ensure you maintain your lean body mass?

NO?

OK sod it, Time under tension it is then


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Toilet breath!


cryptic?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> plenty of low intensity cardio to ensure you maintain your lean body mass?
> 
> NO?
> 
> OK sod it, Time under tension it is then


Well realy i will be a much more active now as it's warmer and take my little one out and PLAYING DOLLS ETC.plus as you say TUT!

I went for a jog the other day and got a bill for 68000 quid from council for pavement repairs and had complaints as i caused a tornado to hit Halstead,did you hear,on news!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well realy i will be a much more active now as it's warmer and take my little one out and PLAYING DOLLS ETC.plus as you say TUT!
> 
> I went for a jog the other day and got a bill for 68000 quid from council for pavement repairs and had complaints as* i caused a tornado to hit Halstead*,did you hear,on news!


That'll teach you to make the gravy with the water from the Brussel sprouts


----------



## AK-26

after scan you gonna be able to get back to usual training and back on trt or will it still have to wait a bit mate?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> That'll teach you to make the gravy with the water from the Brussel sprouts


Pmsl good memory there bro!:laugh:WOOOOOOOOOOSH


----------



## biglbs

AK-26 said:


> after scan you gonna be able to get back to usual training and back on trt or will it still have to wait a bit mate?


Nice avi mate,shaping well-i did not recognise you!

I hope so but it depends on what they find mate,if i have fooked it then i need to be careful,but will never stop training!


----------



## AK-26

biglbs said:


> Nice avi mate,shaping well-i did not recognise you!
> 
> I hope so but it depends on what they find mate,if i have fooked it then i need to be careful,but will never stop training!


cheers mate, slow progress but i'm getting there.

you're making good progress too with the weight loss, keep it up.

hopefully the scan goes well, and you'll be back to usual. as you said yourself mate continue training just be careful so you don't mess yourself up.


----------



## biglbs

AK-26 said:


> cheers mate, slow progress but i'm getting there.
> 
> you're making good progress too with the weight loss, keep it up.
> 
> hopefully the scan goes well, and you'll be back to usual. as you said yourself mate continue training just be careful so you don't mess yourself up.


Well i got a bit of gear in me and grew like a fookin looney toon ,started trainig again in Nov at 385 then lost about 10 lbs,bit of gear and bang395!Slowly down on Gh /peps is good.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back and bi

Pull downs wide

Warm up x 30 and x20 light

stack x8-12 x 5 sets

Narrow 95k x 4 to fail plus 2 partial each set

Bi 30k power curls 5x5

Hi curls to face slow 20k to fail slow and slower x 4

Done


----------



## Rick89

good session mate

and food sounds good haha


----------



## biglbs

Rick89 said:


> good session mate
> 
> and food sounds good haha


Hay mate,nice to see you!

Thanks,i try with my feeble heart! lol


----------



## biglbs

Lovely day eating a bit of crap and lots of good food.

Playing with my little girl and relaxing with wife and mum,,,,,lovely,just gonna have a glass of wine now.

away for a day or two so off scope from tomorrow xx


----------



## Breda

Hope all is well in your neck of the Forrest matey...


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> Hope all is well in your neck of the Forrest matey...


Hi there buddy,we smash on don't we a?

How is your new life?


----------



## biglbs

Go train on this


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hi guys

Keeping it lightish is hard,but i'll get there!

Bench

25 x 50k

20 x 60k

12 x 100k

16 x 100k

sight incline dumbell

20 x 22.5k

15 x 35k x2sets

6 x 50 k x 2 sets(easy and could do more but no spotter present)

Triceps various peshdowns/grips only at 80% load no fail as they were due a rest!

All fasted last carbs 4pm yesterday,protein was 6 pm last night,dizzy!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Go train on this


lovin the calves at 2.07 lol


----------



## biglbs

This is training as it should be Imo,anything less is pansy stuff,i feel a pansy at the moment:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> This is training as it should be Imo,anything less is pansy stuff,i feel a pansy at the moment:lol:


lol your light bench is my pb if that makes u feel any better


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Keeping it lightish is hard,but i'll get there!
> 
> Bench
> 
> 25 x 50k
> 
> 20 x 60k
> 
> 12 x 100k
> 
> 16 x 100k
> 
> sight incline dumbell
> 
> 20 x 22.5k
> 
> 15 x 35k x2sets
> 
> 6 x 50 k x 2 sets(easy and could do more but no spotter present)
> 
> Triceps various peshdowns/grips only at 80% load no fail as they were due a rest!
> 
> All fasted last carbs 4pm yesterday,protein was 6 pm last night,dizzy!


hows the back feeling?


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> hows the back feeling?


Hi Jay,

yes it is getting better every day.The osteo said that it was not my 'usual'injury but a new one,possible a torn muscle in lower back that caused the spasm,hence duration(i am normaly ok in a few days)This fooker has effected breathing/neck the lot through muscle spasm.I have been thinkin it was my ticker playing up but breathing eased today a bit after clicks!


----------



## biglbs

Your both repped as i am in a great mood!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> Your both repped as i am in a great mood!


well well, that cant be bad


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Hi Jay,
> 
> yes it is getting better every day.The osteo said that it was not my 'usual'injury but a new one,possible a torn muscle in lower back that caused the spasm,hence duration(i am normaly ok in a few days)This fooker has effected breathing/neck the lot through muscle spasm.I have been thinkin it was my ticker playing up but breathing eased today a bit after clicks![/QUOT
> 
> I have a lower back injury that can occur from a simple movement.. and I can be fcked for a week with it. This also causes me breathing probs (like anxiety).
> 
> Its not been to bad lately....


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Does yours pull and spasm in the erector muscles and up into ribs?If so i could be much the same thing,i get out of breath moving when its bad,then when it goes i can jog and walk fast no probs,even at my light weight!


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Mate when mine goes I cant walk lol.
> 
> The pain is in my lower left handside. I was in the doctors waiting room once and it started spasming.. I was in agony for 3 hours and no body could move me.. They tried the strongest pain killers, which didnt touch me... They were about to call an ambullance, but the decided to try me on 20mg Diazipan to relax me which worked...
> 
> I was high as a kite :laugh:
> 
> Sometimes its not to bad, but sometimes Im bed ridden.. Ive had physio which didnt help to be honest..


----------



## biglbs

It sure is nasty stuff,i suppose realy i should train back light for a while,it seems when i don't muller it that it fooks up more though,does yours?


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> It sure is nasty stuff,i suppose realy i should train back light for a while,it seems when i don't muller it that it fooks up more though,does yours?


Mine has never ever gone whilst lifting weights!! it only goes when I do an awkward movement, like leaning into the boot of the car for example..


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Mine has never ever gone whilst lifting weights!! it only goes when I do an awkward movement, like leaning into the boot of the car for example..


It's the moving all the crap in your boot then!

Mine only did due to loss of focus during a big deadlift and stepped back lol


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> It's the moving all the crap in your boot then!
> 
> Mine only did due to loss of focus during a big deadlift and stepped back lol


Lifting something at work about8 years ago, caused the injury... but what I mean is, it now triggers off with a simple movement reaching for something... not lifting things..

To be honest mate, we are just getting old:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Lifting something at work about8 years ago, caused the injury... but what I mean is, it now triggers off with a simple movement reaching for something... not lifting things..
> 
> To be honest mate, we are just getting old:lol:


I was only pulling your tadger!

You're not old!


----------



## Jay.32

NOT AS OLD AS YOU LIKE.... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> NOT AS OLD AS YOU ,LIKE.... :lol:


I think you missed the comma out ^ lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey big man..how you keeping my friend?

Had a rough couple of weeks out so just catching up now.

Training looking good..hope them niggling injuries aint causing too much bother for you


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey big man..how you keeping my friend?
> 
> Had a rough couple of weeks out so just catching up now.
> 
> Training looking good..hope them niggling injuries aint causing too much bother for you


All ok ,well ish,heart mumur worries and back,but what was your sh1t mate---Repped for return


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> All ok ,well ish,heart mumur worries and back,but what was your sh1t mate---Repped for return


Sh1t mate hope its nothing really serious?..take it easy man

I was just heading towards a major headfcuk in general coupled with pushing that hard that i was overtraining tbh and it all did me in. Il save that sh1t for my own journal mate lol.

Will rep you back soon as i recharge mate


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Sh1t mate hope its nothing really serious?..take it easy man
> 
> I was just heading towards a major headfcuk in general coupled with pushing that hard that i was overtraining tbh and it all did me in. Il save that sh1t for my own journal mate lol.
> 
> Will rep you back soon as i recharge mate


Take care my friend x We all seem to be on one here,Ewen,rick,flinty and many have had a sh1t few mate,look up and forward,never down and back !


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Take care my friend x We all seem to be on one here,Ewen,rick,flinty and many have had a sh1t few mate,look up and forward,never down and back !


thats true mate , and 1 thing is certain in life .... 20kg will still be 20kg next week .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> thats true mate , and 1 thing is certain in life .... 20kg will still be 20kg next week .


Only a bit!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Went for a long fast walk for some cardio,came back soaked through with sweat and rain,feels like i have cought my little girls cold too,bloodt cardio:rolleyes:


----------



## mikemull

Keep your chin up mate, it will be worth it when the cardio uncovers what's underneath!

Watch out for man flu though!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Keep your chin up mate, it will be worth it when the cardio uncovers what's underneath!
> 
> Watch out for man flu though!


Do you recon that one session will do it :lol: ?


----------



## BestBefore1989

nope but the week in bed with the shivers and no appetite might help :sad:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hey lobes how's it all going big fella? Se you're carrying a back injury to add to the murmur! Hope all sorts itself put soon enough mate. Health is number 1 priority so take it steady - somebody once gave me that advice too! ;-)


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> nope but the week in bed with the shivers and no appetite might help :sad:


I aint got time to be ill,so it can fook right off.Love you too mate x


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hey lobes how's it all going big fella? Se you're carrying a back injury to add to the murmur! Hope all sorts itself put soon enough mate. Health is number 1 priority so take it steady - somebody once gave me that advice too! ;-)


I have backed right off buddy,thank you for that.

As always lots of lovely guys in my corner,proud of you all.

I trust you are having a great time!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

well a little bit more off this week,again looking less soft,slow but sure----Last week 392.5lbs,this week 391.5lbs(three weeks ago @ 395lbs) so just over 1.1lbs per week,also still got more lean mass arriving.Lost most fat from arms/back/hips/lowes legs all are improving slowly as i want.So overall fat lost is spot on i feel at just 2lb/week all considered.

Got some 'better' peps to use with the growth and can feel it kickin in well,though tired(pscarb)says is normal and will improve with time,if only i could use t4/t3 pah.

Today so far had oats/protein

1lb liver/s chops/bubble(small)/peas/gravy

Off to train now


----------



## Jay.32

Are you working with pscarb now mate?


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Are you working with pscarb now mate?


Not workin with him mate,just asking him relevent questions about Gh and peps,Imho he is one of the most qualified people any place to listen to,i have looked high and low since my return to training and Paul has never put out anything i would dissagree with(and i have been busy),i would put him up for anyone to listen to,a clever man.

I will go in a min mate,but be back soon!


----------



## Fatstuff

Pscarb is the peptide Jedi


----------



## biglbs

And Gh for sure mate

:rockon:

short sharp shock boulders

Cable upright rows x 6 sets [email protected]

Done a bit like 21's for bicep's ,3 full,2down from full to 3/4 and back up,two down from 3/4 to 1/4 and back up to 3/4,3 full and fail twice (EACH SET)

3 sets lateral raise cable the same technique but fairly light and slow

5 x shrugs stack plus 80k added x 8-12 range

done

A prize for anyone who works out WTF!i am on about


----------



## biglbs

previous and current i am 6lbs heavier! FFS!

Losing a couple per week,slow and sure now.


----------



## MRSTRONG

some fair old lean muscle in there mate .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> some fair old lean muscle in there mate .


I'm ripped too under all that!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> I'm ripped too under all that!


Funny u should say that, me too


----------



## Tassotti

I wouldn't worry about the weight lobes. When on peps, I gained weight on a low-cal diet. You can see that you have lost fat, so well done mate. Keep going bro.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,i have veins on front delts trying to get through,but camera is sh1t(just make out green lookin thing on r front deltlol)

You felt tired on peps too?


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i have veins on front delts trying to get through,but camera is sh1t(just make out green lookin thing on r front deltlol)
> 
> You felt tired on peps too?


Yes mate. Tired in day, poor sleep at night. Wrong way round !!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Yes mate. Tired in day, poor sleep at night. Wrong way round !!


Now i have some 'new'ones i can say the same ,were yours SP ones too?


----------



## Tassotti

Propeptides


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Propeptides


From memory you used just peps?no Gh!?


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey mate,

Just my 2p worth i been on the peps for 3 months now, 2 diffrent sites. Loving them, theyve helped my years old shoulder injury no end iv not felt pain doing flyes or pressing like i always normally do. plus have lost a good amount of fat with them and shaped up well. Loving them!

I found when i 1st started them that they made me tired during the day but thats went after a little while and i feel great on them now. They definatly help me sleep on a night though, my last shot i have before bed and even without any melatonin i sleep awesome on them 

Add in 3mg melatonin and its some major deep sleep and wake up feeling fresh.

Pic is good mate, looking tighter and some good muscle there i agree with ewen..good work man


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hmm, it worked the other way round for me. If i could afford it i would stay on them.

Slept really well at night, has bundles of energy in the day, even more when in the gym, had a full on appetite. Clear head, could concentrate. Just wish i could afford it..


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Just my 2p worth i been on the peps for 3 months now, 2 diffrent sites. Loving them, theyve helped my years old shoulder injury no end iv not felt pain doing flyes or pressing like i always normally do. plus have lost a good amount of fat with them and shaped up well. Loving them!
> 
> I found when i 1st started them that they made me tired during the day but thats went after a little while and i feel great on them now. They definatly help me sleep on a night though, my last shot i have before bed and even without any melatonin i sleep awesome on them
> 
> Add in 3mg melatonin and its some major deep sleep and wake up feeling fresh.
> 
> Pic is good mate, looking tighter and some good muscle there i agree with ewen..good work man


Nice one,pscarb said the same,just waiting!

I can feel them workin too!

Thanks for that mate


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hmm, it worked the other way round for me. If i could afford it i would stay on them.
> 
> Slept really well at night, has bundles of energy in the day, even more when in the gym, had a full on appetite. Clear head, could concentrate. Just wish i could afford it..


I recon that is to come!Well hope so


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> From memory you used just peps?no Gh!?


Yeah just peps.

I'm thinking of using both post-op for recovery though.

What is the best GH available?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I have backed right off buddy,thank you for that.
> 
> As always lots of lovely guys in my corner,proud of you all.
> 
> I trust you are having a great time!


Yes mate, having a great time thanks. Really loving Tahoe so quiet and relaxing here. Looking forward to throwing some gear in Sunday and some iron around on Monday though!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Yeah just peps.
> 
> I'm thinking of using both post-op for recovery though.
> 
> What is the best GH available?


I am using Intratropin at mo and it is good,Kigs new batch is good(i have some and have tried),or pharma ,but these two are ok at mo!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yes mate, having a great time thanks. Really loving Tahoe so quiet and relaxing here. Looking forward to throwing some gear in Sunday and some iron around on Monday though!


Lovin your style fella.enjoy last few days shaggin!


----------



## biglbs

Fookin cold has hit properly,feel like sh1t,give me heart and back probs anyday,i am a proper wimp with manflu:thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

food two wholemeal thin tst/butter

rump steak x3 eggs

5 x 10 oz chicken breasts

half a punnet under ripe straws(less sugar in them)

an apple oooops no veg!


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> food two wholemeal thin tst/butter
> 
> rump steak x3 eggs
> 
> 5 x 10 oz chicken breasts
> 
> half a punnet under ripe straws(less sugar in them)
> 
> an apple oooops no veg!


Thats my kind of eating  Hope you are feeling better today mate!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Thats my kind of eating  Hope you are feeling better today mate!


I did'nt mention kebab mate?

Man flu is still here!Weekend off now and poss a kebab tonight,defo some wine lol.

Gonna have weeekend off peps too,so i can sleep lol


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Nice eating mate, boat loads of good meats, abit of fruit and washed down with some good vino :thumb:

Good work bro


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Nice eating mate, boat loads of good meats, abit of fruit and washed down with some good vino :thumb:
> 
> Good work bro


You are turning into my food mentor for sats!


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> You are turning into my food mentor for sats!


 :lol:

I aim to please


----------



## Mingster

Don't get man flu, mate, get 10 men flu lol.

Get some extra Vit D into you, a hot curry and a beer or two


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Mingster said:


> Have a hot curry and a beer or two


This is great advice 

Vitamins may help too after that.


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Don't get man flu, mate, get 10 men flu lol.
> 
> Get some extra Vit D into you, a hot curry and a beer or two


Just had kebab on mentor advice,curry mmmm

done all vits today twice plus 4g vit c now i drink!


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> This is great advice
> 
> Vitamins may help too after that.


Can i get vindaloo kebab,hang on i have frozen scotch bonnets,,,,,,yes


----------



## BigBarnBoy

biglbs said:


> Can i get vindaloo kebab,hang on i have frozen scotch bonnets,,,,,,yes


Haha great shout bro...with extra mountains of chilli sauce aswell, a couple of wines, a few g of vit C and a double whiskey hot toddy before bed..and no man flu will be able to battle that little lot. Maybe 3mg Melatonin before bed aswell for good measure :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Haha great shout bro...with extra mountains of chilli sauce aswell, a couple of wines, a few g of vit C and a double whiskey hot toddy before bed..and no man flu will be able to battle that little lot. Maybe 3mg Melatonin before bed aswell for good measure :lol:


Still got the bestard manflu,but a bit better ,so diet will not be strict until tues,not too much shizzle though,but ya gotta feed a cold a?lol

3 pancakes/lemon/maple syrup/devon ice cream for breaky,oh and thought i had better keep up peps/gh to help out too!lol


----------



## GreedyBen

Liking the breakfast mate! If it's not as bad today it's on it's way out!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Liking the breakfast mate! If it's not as bad today it's on it's way out!


slowly winning but cannot sleep now.hence post at 3am lol,throat is closed up,cannot breath ffs


----------



## Guest

Get well soon big fella, soon be breakfast haha


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Get well soon big fella, soon be breakfast haha


I look forward to that Dave,if i don't choke on it,what you got?


----------



## Guest

For breakfast? God knows m8, I'll be lucky if I get a brew off either of them haha


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> For breakfast? God knows m8, I'll be lucky if I get a brew off either of them haha


They will expect you to do them a full English as you are up.


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> They will expect you to do them a full English as you are up.


Sounds about right m8 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Had lemsip/nurafen-1g/co-codamol/2g vit c/lamb roast left over/2 coffee/pint water/banana/strawberries/2x peps/1 x gh already


----------



## biglbs

Pulled old painless out of the bag too 500mg anti biotics:devil2:kept for just such shizzle


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Broke the back of virus now so trained,not more than 60% realy but ha

Back

wide pull downs 35k x 20

55k x 15

75k x 12

100k x 8 then x6 then x5 and x 5

Close grip pull downs

55k x 12

75k x 10 x 3sets little rest

Strongman curls x 5setsx5 no idea weight

Pulled some faces on high cable too x 3 sets 10 reps

All fasted with cold pah,poor me.

yesterday grub was fruit/lamb/2 toast/half a pack of ginge biscuits/drugs(lots of lemsip/co-co etc)and peps every 3 hours lol

and yes went to bed feeling fat got up feeling most had burnt off and bed was soaked from sweat(no sex)peps? mmm


----------



## MRSTRONG

What's strongman curls ?


----------



## Fatstuff

ewen said:


> What's strongman curls ?


Burger in each hand curled up to ur face!!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> What's strongman curls ?


Put in there to make sure you read my posts:lol:

Hammer curls/accross my fat tummy,lol


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Put in there to make sure you read my posts:lol:
> 
> Hammer curls/accross my fat tummy,lol


i read i just like posts rather than comment im subbed to loads of these lol


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i read i just like posts rather than comment im subbed to loads of these lol


I know so am and do i,however i like to check:lol:

So well spotted,but you missed two others:laugh:earlier in thread:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I know so am and do i,however i like to check:lol:
> 
> So well spotted,but you missed two others:laugh:earlier in thread:whistling:


i wasnt paying attention


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i wasnt paying attention  [/QUO
> 
> please write out
> 
> I must pay more attention to Tom's journal x 200 times by morning


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> :smartass:


----------



## biglbs




----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## biglbs




----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## biglbs

we got a milkwoman and milky lives up north!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

HA jumped on the meat scales at booker and weight dropped to 386lbs last week 391.5lbs / 392.5/395 (the two before )

so thats 9lbs in 3 weeks or 3lbs per week as targeted! Happy days Must be the wine and kebab at weekend lol


----------



## Jay.32

nice 1 mate


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> nice 1 mate


Thanks Jay,now i gotta go fix my Rangies vent fan it's packed up ffs,out with book and study fuses! :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Or you broke the scales :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Or you broke the scales :lol:


You wait 'till i see you,cheaky s0d!:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> You wait 'till i see you,cheaky s0d!:laugh:


Haha get yourself to the local scrap yard them scales won't break ;-)


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Haha get yourself to the local scrap yard them scales won't break ;-)


ooooooooooooooh you foooker! oooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

I am getting the pliers and blow torch out ,whilst dusting them off,oooooooooo,you u u!(said the ram to the sheep)

Tides in be there in ten! x


----------



## LunaticSamurai

You still on the whiny?


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> You still on the whiny?


No mate i only did two weeks on it and sus,i have had to stop it probs 3/4 weeks back as a heart murmur has been detected,so my program,has gone back to original weight loss plan,whilst keeping what i can on peps/Gh not even allowed trt ffs,i feel all emotional again:no:it sucks!

I hit 395lbs on it though in those 2 weeksmg:Are you still on it?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> No mate i only did two weeks on it and sus,i have had to stop it probs 3/4 weeks back as a heart murmur has been detected,so my program,has gone back to original weight loss plan,whilst keeping what i can on peps/Gh not even allowed trt ffs,i feel all emotional again:no:it sucks!
> 
> I hit 395lbs on it though in those 2 weeksmg:Are you still on it?


Well that don't sound too good mate..

Yeah i'm still on it, had a couple of days where i have been a bit slack and not taking them at the proper times, but have had a nightmare weekend.

Seems like its working even more now too, looking thinner in the face and my waist is starting to get more definition, veins are more prominent on my arms.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well that don't sound too good mate..
> 
> Yeah i'm still on it, had a couple of days where i have been a bit slack and not taking them at the proper times, but have had a nightmare weekend.
> 
> Seems like its working even more now too, looking thinner in the face and my waist is starting to get more definition, veins are more prominent on my arms.


Yea i am gutted tbh but the only way is up!I will still achieve what i want ,just a different route!

How are your joints on it?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Yea i am gutted tbh but the only way is up!I will still achieve what i want ,just a different route!
> 
> How are your joints on it?


To be honest my joints have been fine, i have been taking creatine though so that would have kept some fluid in. Nuts are the size of pea's though and libido has gone.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> To be honest my joints have been fine, i have been taking creatine though so that would have kept some fluid in. Nuts are the size of pea's though and libido has gone.


welcome to my world,how about hcg/clomid


----------



## LunaticSamurai

I have some ROHM pct which has always been good for bringing the nut situation back online, so i may start taking one a day, i don't need them for pct as there is no risk of gyno from the whiny.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have some ROHM pct which has always been good for bringing the nut situation back online, so i may start taking one a day, i don't need them for pct as there is no risk of gyno from the whiny.


the other thing is prov- nooky back and doubles winny strength?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> the other thing is prov- nooky back and doubles winny strength?


Well i am thinking about staying on the winy to be honest, i fvcking love the stuff. So i may buy another pot of whiny and get some provision and see how i get on.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fvcking auto-spell is a joke.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Well i am thinking about staying on the winy to be honest, i fvcking love the stuff. So i may buy another pot of whiny and get some provision and see how i get on.


proviron you mean? :confused1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvcking auto-spell is a joke.





biglbs said:


> proviron you mean? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

:whistling:

i noover yunk it


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food

a w/meal ham s/w

two 1/4lb patty burgers 3 scrambled egg/w/meal tst x 1

apple and satsuma

a whole celery with a bit salad cream/sea salt

6 sausage toad in hole in evoo with onions/gravy ( carb meal @ 5pm) as advised.

done


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dam,toad in the hole :drool:

haven't had toad in the hole for soo long


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chest with a difference

1 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 12 @ 60k

1 x 20 @100k!

1 x 14 @ 100k drop to 60k and 7 into complete fail----massive burn/pump cool

Tri ^bar push down superset reverse grip p/down stack and down to fail x3

Done fasted and fooked,great little workout!


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest with a difference
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 12 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 20 @100k!
> 
> 1 x 14 @ 100k drop to 60k and 7 into complete fail----massive burn/pump cool
> 
> Tri ^bar push down superset reverse grip p/down stack and down to fail x3
> 
> Done fasted and fooked,great little workout!


Like it mate, fasted training when not training for max is immense


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> Like it mate, fasted training when not training for max is immense


Thanks mate,yes it bloody felt it,i only had shake after too,gotta eat some chicken soon then hang on till carbs 4/5pm ishmg:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Chest with a difference
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 12 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 20 @100k!
> 
> 1 x 14 @ 100k drop to 60k and 7 into complete fail----massive burn/pump cool
> 
> Tri ^bar push down superset reverse grip p/down stack and down to fail x3
> 
> Done fasted and fooked,great little workout!


Nice session.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Nice session.


Cheers bro,i can feel it now,next week i want 22 or 23 reps on 100k,gonna stay there till i hit 30 i recon!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food after fasted training

shake 60g whey,tbs mct,under ripe banana,5g creatine mono

3 chicken breast in evoo(drained)and chilli with melted cheese top

packet wotsits mmmm 95kal!

apple/satsuma

5pm carb meal 10oz rump/green beans/onion/sweet spud

done


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> packet wotsits mmmm 95kal!


 :lol: think that's the first time I have seen you give the Kcal for anything.

They must have hit the spot for you mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: think that's the first time I have seen you give the Kcal for anything.
> 
> They must have hit the spot for you mate


Pmsl no question mate fook it i shall have one more as i recon i have had 2580k in total-there see!x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Shoulder bits

quite simply bits of all

2 x upright rows stack cable x 15

2 x front raise x 15

3 x press standing unilateral 40k x 5

1 x more cable rowx 17

1 x 20 lateral row d/bell

Shoulder pulling a bit may avoid presses again for a while.

Done and fasted again


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Grub

3whole and 2 whites eggs,1 white,1 w/meal toast,3 crispy bacon after training/toms

24oz chicken/chilli/tomato/smoked paprika/whole bulb garlic/green beans eaten during day and evening

carb meal---20 chips(chunky)and sausage in batter

--blame the wife! 

1 apple 1sat


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Ay up big man looking good in here :thumbup1:

Been away with work all week but just catching up. Cracking weeks eating, carbing and training.

Love that chest sesh..i only got chance onf 1 session this week and did something similar for chest..did 3 sets of 20 with 100kg to start it and was fcuking awesome just from that lol the pumps are unreal training like that...gotta love it 

Enjoy the weekend man


----------



## biglbs

Totaly awsome,i am not used to lighter high reps,it killed me tbh especialy fasted on this dang diet,that kills me off,Htf can you do 3 x 20 @100kg,very good endurance work my friend! mg:

Hope you have a nice weekend if you ever get southend way let me know,i will look after you mate! :beer:

Thanks for posative vibes dude,all needed and wanted. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Day off today

/take out?/daughter all day,on my tod-i love it!

Beach/granmars house cool

take out/wine mmmmmmmmmmmmmmopened one and off!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well behaved myself yesterday,but not enough protein at all probs 180g tops'.

Diet great today

10 eggs-3 off whole,, toast w/meal x2 thin,butter

3 fat off pork chops,8oz chcken breast

2 very small sweet spud

2 apple

2 jaffa cake and a cupcake with daughter,that will be all!


----------



## MRSTRONG

mmmm jaffa cakes


----------



## biglbs

Fookin hungry now after reading your log Ewen! :drool:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Fookin hungry now after reading your log Ewen! :drool:


you got any meatloaf tips matey ?


----------



## biglbs

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A7x9QXmCcbFPR2QApDZLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE1bjdlcDR qBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNgRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA0FDQk1VSzJfO DQ-/SIG=12g151c1s/EXP=1337057794/**http%3a//www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2938/hot-or-cold-meatloaf









I have not made many but

chop all chosen meat into very small pieces,don't use mince it's too fine,you need chunks.Put in any meat too or mixed!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> http://uk.search.yahoo.com/r/_ylt=A7x9QXmCcbFPR2QApDZLBQx.;_ylu=X3oDMTE1bjdlcDR qBHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDNgRjb2xvA2lyZAR2dGlkA0FDQk1VSzJfO DQ-/SIG=12g151c1s/EXP=1337057794/**http%3a//www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/2938/hot-or-cold-meatloaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not made many but
> 
> chop all chosen meat into very small pieces,don't use mince it's too fine,you need chunks.Put in any meat too or mixed!


im un impressed that link is for food for normal people not us immortals


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> im un impressed that link is for food for normal people not us immortals


The link shows good method/form!

Use my method on meat and that makes the whole thing proper!Cheeky soddus


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> The link shows good method/form!
> 
> Use my method on meat and that makes the whole thing proper!Cheeky soddus


ok cheers sillius soddus


----------



## biglbs

Zing it up with fresh cilli to taste and corriander too:thumb:


----------



## andyparry123

Should be in the recipe section this journal, top tips

Training looking good too mate


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Andy,i think people pop in here for food and cookin more than there,always gettin pm's lol

Thanks i should have gone today but i have been without motor,tomorrow going to peterborough to collect a motorhome i have bought as a project,so we will see.

How's stuff your end?


----------



## andyparry123

Sound thanks mate, training going well. Strength going back to where it used to be and the bodyfat is slowly dropping so can't grumble.


----------



## biglbs

andyparry123 said:


> Sound thanks mate, training going well. Strength going back to where it used to be and the bodyfat is slowly dropping so can't grumble.


Nice,all about consistancy a?


----------



## andyparry123

Exactamundo brother.

Odd battered sausage can't be avoided though, too big an obstacle to get around!


----------



## biglbs

andyparry123 said:


> Exactamundo brother.
> 
> Odd battered sausage can't be avoided though, too big an obstacle to get around!


All about total cals!

Well today was 250 odd miles and not much food and no training as back now!

Picked up my new project,,,,,,,,,"WINNY",,,,,the winnebago ,she will be a gooden,lovely old thing built 1978 and a proper v8 classic,on lpg/petrol,wow 25ft long too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> All about total cals!
> 
> Well today was 250 odd miles and not much food and no training as back now!
> 
> Picked up my new project,,,,,,,,,"WINNY",,,,,the winnebago ,she will be a gooden,lovely old thing built 1978 and a proper v8 classic,on lpg/petrol,wow 25ft long too.


post pics


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> post pics


there mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

honey i shrunk the camper .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> honey i shrunk the camper .


only toy see


----------



## andyparry123

Like it mate. Entered a competition on Daybreak (GMTV to those of age) to win one yesterday morning, quick £10 worth of texts. Fookin love it if I won, **** the neighbours off a treat too


----------



## andyparry123

If you dont mind me askin, what did you give for it?


----------



## biglbs

andyparry123 said:


> If you dont mind me askin, what did you give for it?


I know i want £6k min when done!lol fookin muscle beast this one 350 chevy!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weight 387 ffs

So proved to my self that it's either water from peps/gh or eating two larger meals with most carbs at 4 pm may not be for me,,,mmmmmm,What do we think?Back to little and often?

will stop peps and gh tomoz and see if it is water,ive it a week i think.Then ,,,,,


----------



## Tassotti

It's the peps. Worth experimenting a bit though


----------



## Fatstuff

its not the meal frequency


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight 387 ffs
> 
> So proved to my self that it's either water from peps/gh or eating two larger meals with most carbs at 4 pm may not be for me,,,mmmmmm,What do we think?Back to little and often?
> 
> will stop peps and gh tomoz and see if it is water,ive it a week i think.Then ,,,,,


How many carbs you getting a day mate?


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Weight 387 ffs
> 
> So proved to my self that it's either water from peps/gh or eating two larger meals with most carbs at 4 pm may not be for me,,,mmmmmm,What do we think?Back to little and often?
> 
> will stop peps and gh tomoz and see if it is water,ive it a week i think.Then ,,,,,


It's prob water from your peps mate but I'd go for little and often anyway with food and one big per-workout meal!


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> It's the peps. Worth experimenting a bit though


I think so,so i have been on a month now i think?Used 1 box gh and one and a half ghrp/1275 ,so i ,gonna have a week off them as from tomorrow,not training this week either,let body sort itself out for a while,well pi55ed off!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> How many carbs you getting a day mate?


Don't know exactly but i was losing 3lb/week for last 3weeks,that was just right,i keep every meal low carbs and high protein.

My days output varies a lot,from static on pooter to hard graft,i try to eat for the two,adjusting as i go but only on around 2200-2800 depending on activity level.


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> It's prob water from your peps mate but I'd go for little and often anyway with food and one big per-workout meal!


I have been successful by stopping food at 6pm then training 9am fasted Hit,then food,with high protein and low carbs until 6pm again,i think peps have put the water on me,a week out of it all and we shall see,but i think you are near the target there mike,thanks.


----------



## Tassotti

I'll wager that you will drop 7+ pounds if you drop peps/gh for a week (if you keep carbs low)


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> I'll wager that you will drop 7+ pounds if you drop peps/gh for a week (if you keep carbs low)


That would be nice,i would like to see what is going on,so a wager it is!

I have just had a good look and i am waterlogged!

Your all repped


----------



## biglbs

What is PGS Tass?


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> What is PGS Tass?


Eh??


----------



## biglbs

Workin too flippin hard at mo,sh1t everything realy,got ECG on tuesday so will see what they say,other than lose weight!


----------



## biglbs

Had my echocardiogram today,now i wait for results,i feel very low and out of energy,perhaps i am workin too hard,who knows,need to train as over a week off now!


----------



## luther1

This hot weather doesn't help bro,i think we all feel a bit lethatgic in this. Plenty of fluids etc.


----------



## luther1

Btw,is a echocardiogram for your heart?


----------



## biglbs

I have been doing 12 hr days,only sunday i had a half day,so that was nice!You are right i need more fluids,i just feel so pi55ed off that i left training for long enough to get into this mess in the first place,FFs Ecg and such like,now i feel like a proper loser.


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Btw,is a echocardiogram for your heart?


Sad to say yes,to do with valves and such,if it is a problem,it could mean them stopping it and fitting new valve/s so killing me then re-starting,so i pray not a?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Lobes I hope that this all works out well bro. You're a good man, chin up and keep positive


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lobes I hope that this all works out well bro. You're a good man, chin up and keep positive


Thanks Ben,i need all the help i can get,that means a lot to me,thank you.


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Sad to say yes,to do with valves and such,if it is a problem,it could mean them stopping it and fitting new valve/s so killing me then re-starting,so i pray not a?


I'll be thinking of you Thomas. You don't deserve that so fingers crossed for a good outcome


----------



## Tassotti

Best of luck with the results lobes. I'm looking forward to Thursday to see your weight loss (oh and also coz its my day of birth)


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Best of luck with the results lobes. I'm looking forward to Thursday to see your weight loss (oh and also coz its my day of birth)


Even your callin me lobes lol cool,i feel loved!

How old will ya be?


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> Even your callin me lobes lol cool,i feel loved!
> 
> How old will ya be?


39...Last bday ever...Not gonna have any more after this one !


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> 39...Last bday ever...Not gonna have any more after this one !


9 years after me and no test,have they sorted it now!!! :confused1:


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> 9 years after me and no test,have they sorted it now!!! :confused1:


Had second set of bloods done this morning. Don't know why but they needed to do it twice (confirmation I spose)

Should be sorted soon


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Had second set of bloods done this morning. Don't know why but they needed to do it twice (confirmation I spose)
> 
> Should be sorted soon


Hope they do.You will feel far better,i miss my brief uplift,prob half my mood probs!


----------



## Tassotti

Stopped due to ticker ?


----------



## mikemull

Good luck with everything mate!!!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good luck with everything mate!!!


Thanks mike,it is a fookin pi55er!


----------



## GreedyBen

I hope your results come back with good news!

Big Lobes, everyone will assume you have ears like a buddha 

Get some rays today if you can, even if it's only for a quick kip in the sun!


----------



## Guest

Hope it all gets sorted mucka :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> I hope your results come back with good news!
> 
> Big Lobes, everyone will assume you have ears like a buddha
> 
> Get some rays today if you can, even if it's only for a quick kip in the sun!


Hay my lobes are growin daily,all fatty's fault:rolleyes:

Thanks for pozzy input it all is much needed and appreciated


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Hope it all gets sorted mucka :thumbup1:


Thanks,i hope all is ok,bloody scary though!

You're lookin great in avi buddy!


----------



## biglbs

THE BIG WEIGH IN IS.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................steady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

You guessed it 385lbs lol,but i did eat sh1t and drink too much for most of weekend and monday:rolleyes:

water from peps/Gh!Nah ,385 was my weight in Dec last year,i went up to 398lbs on gear,i know muscle memory has passed me a stone of muscle back,so pass the yo-yo!

I am still functioning without TrT AND IT SUCKS,no strength/energy or is that my dicky ticker,I need to stop moaning too!lol

Tha worst thing is i know a blast and t3/gH/PEPS at good dose for 3 months would do the job,however i would also drop dead possibly

I feel like life is on hold until the results come back,what i can/can't do,if/when/how etc


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> THE BIG WEIGH IN IS.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................steady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> You guessed it 385lbs lol,but i did eat sh1t and drink too much for most of weekend and monday:rolleyes:
> 
> water from peps/Gh!Nah ,385 was my weight in Dec last year,i went up to 398lbs on gear,i know muscle memory has passed me a stone of muscle back,so pass the yo-yo!
> 
> I am still functioning without TrT AND IT SUCKS,no strength/energy or is that my dicky ticker,I need to stop moaning too!lol
> 
> Tha worst thing is i know a blast and t3/gH/PEPS at good dose for 3 months would do the job,however i would also drop dead possibly
> 
> I feel like life is on hold until the results come back,what i can/can't do,if/when/how etc


It will be worth the wait be patient mate!


----------



## MRSTRONG

chin up miserable cnut , once you get on it you be fine .

and stop working so hard .


----------



## biglbs

You're both right,i just need to know wtf is gonna happen?:confused1:Thanks fellas


----------



## Double J

Hi Mate,

Just caught up in here. Not been on much recently as my ex has taken her laptop back last week so I have limited opportunities to post at the moment.

See that your waiting for test results.....when you get them I really hope the news will be positive. Even if you do need valve replacement try to remember that there are thousands of these types of operation going on all over the country every month, if not week, and given the medical advances over the last few years it is seen as a relatively routine procedure nowadays, although of course it is a major op. My dad had the op in 1990 and a guy I work with had it last December. He's been back in work 3 months now and better than ever. They've been doing this type of thing an awful long time now mate and yes it isn't a pleasant thing or something to look forward to but try to look at it like a service on a car.....with a new valve(s) you'll be given a new lease of life and your heart will function better than it has for years.

Chin up mate and try to be positive...worst case scenario will be a new lease of life in 2/3 months but it is important that you take it easy initially......in the meantime they are not treating you as a priority so they must not be too concerned that your current condition is too bad - remember that. I will say thought that you seem to be working a helluva lot at the moment mate? Maybe ease off a little if possible - rest is very important at the end of the day.

You have a young daughter and your love for her always shines through.....I can associate with that....a hard man but a big softie at the end of the day eh? My type of guy (no ****) 

And yes - it's the not knowing that's the p1sser.....have they told you exactly when you will hear the results of the tests?

(Sorry for long post).


----------



## Jay.32

Stay possative fella


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Stay positive and have an awesome weekend. Get out in the lovely sunshine!!! xx


----------



## mikemull

X2 mate enjoy the sun!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> I'll be thinking of you Thomas. You don't deserve that so fingers crossed for a good outcome


Thank you buddy,that's kind


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Just caught up in here. Not been on much recently as my ex has taken her laptop back last week so I have limited opportunities to post at the moment.
> 
> See that your waiting for test results.....when you get them I really hope the news will be positive. Even if you do need valve replacement try to remember that there are thousands of these types of operation going on all over the country every month, if not week, and given the medical advances over the last few years it is seen as a relatively routine procedure nowadays, although of course it is a major op. My dad had the op in 1990 and a guy I work with had it last December. He's been back in work 3 months now and better than ever. They've been doing this type of thing an awful long time now mate and yes it isn't a pleasant thing or something to look forward to but try to look at it like a service on a car.....with a new valve(s) you'll be given a new lease of life and your heart will function better than it has for years.
> 
> Chin up mate and try to be positive...worst case scenario will be a new lease of life in 2/3 months but it is important that you take it easy initially......in the meantime they are not treating you as a priority so they must not be too concerned that your current condition is too bad - remember that. I will say thought that you seem to be working a helluva lot at the moment mate? Maybe ease off a little if possible - rest is very important at the end of the day.
> 
> You have a young daughter and your love for her always shines through.....I can associate with that....a hard man but a big softie at the end of the day eh? My type of guy (no ****)
> 
> And yes - it's the not knowing that's the p1sser.....have they told you exactly when you will hear the results of the tests?
> 
> (Sorry for long post).


Sorry about the long post?lol

 Thank you for the time and thought put into it mate,very kind of you, x(no ****!)

I will promise to try harder.


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Stay possative fella


Thanks Jay,lookin sharper there!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Stay positive and have an awesome weekend. Get out in the lovely sunshine!!! xx


Thanks angel x,you still cutting and lookin fine?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> X2 mate enjoy the sun!


May get away if we can.

Wife took a bad fall at work today,burnt one hand and badly sprained other A&E again,you gotta laugh a?fookin hell!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> May get away if we can.
> 
> Wife took a bad fall at work today,burnt one hand and badly sprained other A&E again,you gotta laugh a?fookin hell!


Jesus its not your week is it?! Hope she's ok big fella. Things will get better, they always do.


----------



## MRSTRONG

hope your mrs is ok buddy .


----------



## biglbs

One day soon you will look in this thread and something amazing will happen,i promise guys,thanks again!


----------



## Ginger.Tom

biglbs said:


> Thanks angel x,you still cutting and lookin fine?


Still cutting, not sure bout the next bit tho, lol!

Getting there though, back on the food cycling, working out hard in the gym and the odd supplement here and there to help things along.

Up and down days as far as progress goes so just gotta keep going and it will happen.

Really wishing the best for you guys xxx



> One day soon you will look in this thread and something amazing will happen,i promise guys,thanks again!


I love reading your posts and have every faith that when things are right it will all happen. Plus, you make me giggle lol xxx luv ya bud xxx :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Still cutting, not sure bout the next bit tho, lol!
> 
> Getting there though, back on the food cycling, working out hard in the gym and the odd supplement here and there to help things along.
> 
> Up and down days as far as progress goes so just gotta keep going and it will happen.
> 
> Really wishing the best for you guys xxx
> 
> I love reading your posts and have every faith that when things are right it will all happen. Plus, you make me giggle lol xxx luv ya bud xxx :beer:


OOOOOOW AAAAAAW!That is so lovely,thanks,

HAY GOOD THINGS----my three year old counts to ten --------------------------in french !!!!!!Amazing little girl-see


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> May get away if we can.
> 
> Wife took a bad fall at work today,burnt one hand and badly sprained other A&E again,you gotta laugh a?fookin hell!


****s sake mate, if anyone deserves some good luck it's you!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> ****s sake mate, if anyone deserves some good luck it's you!


Read my little girl above,it all seems better now. 

You cannot beat that love.


----------



## Guest

Hope the missus is ok mucka, send our regards.



biglbs said:


> One day soon you will look in this thread and something amazing will happen,i promise guys,thanks again!


No doubt about it m8, just keep at it things will happen! Onward and upward m8!


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> Read my little girl above,it all seems better now.
> 
> You cannot beat that love.


100% mate I got a little girl on way!! Hats off to ya!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> 100% mate I got a little girl on way!! Hats off to ya!


Well cool mate,she will be your light,i am so in love with mine,cool.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Needed to feel iron,so fook it i went.

Bench

20 x 60k x2sets

12 x 80k x 1set

5 x 120k x3set last set was drop 1 set @ 80k x5 then drop to 60k x 10 done

reverse and front grip pushdowns TuT AND V SLOW x 4 [email protected] 14-16 rep


----------



## GreedyBen

Hows the mrs now mate?


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Hows the mrs now mate?


Oh still a pain in the ar55e!lol

Nah,she is ok mate,just a bad strain and burnt too,she will live,she was trying to get out of work/chores bloody cheek a? 

Thanks for asking mate----You can have her if you like! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Well had no breaky/went shopping--fatal!

6 x real ales to go with meat fest BBq later,poss red wine too?!

Ate cheese/coleslaw s/w

Then had to clear some old ice cream out of freezer!

half of one kind/then another/then mmmm clotted cream one too,naughty but nice and fook it.

12 oz chicken marinated in chilli/nam plas/red wine/garlic,lean patty burgars,sausages all at ready,now the beer. :thumb:


----------



## Wasp

Damn that sounds bloody lush


----------



## biglbs

Wasp said:


> Damn that sounds bloody lush


Nectar,,,,,


----------



## strongmanmatt

Bigbs that sounds fecking lush man,

I'm having A BBQ in abit to, cant wait protein here I come it's got my fecking name on it~! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Bigbs that sounds fecking lush man,
> 
> I'm having a mass gay ginger bollocked orgy soon cant wait protein here I come it's got my fecking name on it~! :thumb:


 :wacko:


----------



## strongmanmatt

ewen said:


> :wacko:


Oi No need for insults, just because I've got big shoulders than you haha


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Oi No need for insults, just because I've got ginger bollocks haha


yeah soz dude :surrender:


----------



## strongmanmatt

ewen said:


> yeah soz dude :surrender:


How the feck you changing what I right you big smart ****.

So whats your view on when I should do deads I did reply to your question btw.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Bigbs that sounds fecking lush man,
> 
> I'm having An orgy here in abit too, cant wait prostitute here I come it's got my fecking name on it~! :thumb:


Realy?


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> How the feck you changing what I right you big smart ****.
> 
> So whats your view on when I should do beds I did 'nt reply to your question btw.


When they are dirty of course


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> How the feck have i got tiny ginger bollocks ? i shaved them last night and they are as big as an ants nest .
> 
> So whats your view on my brothers girlfriend i really like her in fact i fantasise about her i even put my ear to the door when he`s nailing her , i think i love her what should i do guys ?.


tough one mate idk ...


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> tough one mate idk ...


LoLoLoLoLo wait till bro sees this!


----------



## biglbs

?


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> LoLoLoLoLo wait till bro sees this!


i know awkward or what


----------



## strongmanmatt

Ewen stop being a @@@@@@


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen i want her @@@@@@


Please!


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Ewen please dont tell ben he`ll kick my ass


i wont say anything mate .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> i wont say anything mate .


I will


----------



## strongmanmatt

NO More Posting by me Good bye!


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> NO More listening to my bro nailing his bird :cursing: !


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> I am gonna kick your teath in Ewen you weed!


Got it before he deleted it


----------



## Double J

BBQ with some real ale thrown in sounds perfect mate....had a bottle of banana bread beer and a couple of Jennings Snecklifter myself :beer:

Sorry to hear about your Mrs too......surely some good news must be around the corner - hopefully it's via the test results :thumbup1:

Still without a laptop hence my journal has been shelved for now but am still browsing on my phone - just can't post anything more than 1 line on the fukker so am currently reduced to posting in work on my "breaks."

Luckily they're fairly frequent 

See you hit the gym too mate - bet that felt good afterwards.

Oh and that's a fair old arm in the avi mate, definitely progressing nicely there mate :thumb:


----------



## luther1

Fcuk all training going on in here then


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Fcuk all training going on in here then


P155b of nobcheese


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> P155b of nobcheese


Thats unlike you to mention food lobes?


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> BBQ with some real ale thrown in sounds perfect mate....had a bottle of banana bread beer and a couple of Jennings Snecklifter myself :beer:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mrs too......surely some good news must be around the corner - hopefully it's via the test results :thumbup1:
> 
> Still without a laptop hence my journal has been shelved for now but am still browsing on my phone - just can't post anything more than 1 line on the fukker so am currently reduced to posting in work on my "breaks."
> 
> Luckily they're fairly frequent
> 
> See you hit the gym too mate - bet that felt good afterwards.
> 
> Oh and that's a fair old arm in the avi mate, definitely progressing nicely there mate :thumb:


LoL lovin the 'breaks!'

That is me little old 22" gun,feel as if i aint movin otherwise at mo,but as you say good news is on its way,it must be by now!lol

Felt lovely to train.

We are gonna take' winny the pooh 'for an outing overnight i think,that will be nice-----Ale/bbq again mmmmm ok,(see how easy it happens),thanks for you pleasent post yet again mate,be lucky.

Ps how is your little lady?


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Thats unlike you to mention food lobes,?i have trouble eating enough,just look at my Avi!?


Sorry about that mate:lol:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> LoL lovin the 'breaks!'
> 
> That is me little old 22" gun,feel as if i aint movin otherwise at mo,but as you say good news is on its way,it must be by now!lol
> 
> Felt lovely to train.
> 
> We are gonna take' winny the pooh 'for an outing overnight i think,that will be nice-----Ale/bbq again mmmmm ok,(see how easy it happens),thanks for you pleasent post yet again mate,be lucky.
> 
> Ps how is your little lady?


22 inch gun :scared: - that's a fooking big arm that mate.

My little lady is doing just fine: not seen her this weekend but am tomorrow, Wednesday and the BH weekend Fri - Mon too 

She's 13 soon but thankfully still no trouble whatsoever and just a delightful kid

Won't be having any more kids now so she's my only one but couldn't wish for better. I know plenty of dad's say that but it's 100% true in my case :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

hows tricks brother ???


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Hahaha sorry to hijack journal biglbs just seen some of my bros comments would like to say it comes as a surprise but it doesn't :lol: I was upstairs the other day and looked down he was stood in front of mirror with his leotard on (this was after he had already initially tried it on). And from the sounds of it hes definitely pervy enough to be on the PL circuit


----------



## MRSTRONG

Wardy21 said:


> Hahaha sorry to hijack journal biglbs just seen some of my bros comments would like to say it comes as a surprise but it doesn't :lol: I was upstairs the other day and looked down he was stood in front of mirror with his leotard on (this was after he had already initially tried it on). And from the sounds of it hes definitely pervy enough to be on the PL circuit


i bet he wears it while pressing his ear against your door when your bang at it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> 22 inch gun :scared: - that's a fooking big arm that mate.
> 
> My little lady is doing just fine: not seen her this weekend but am tomorrow, Wednesday and the BH weekend Fri - Mon too
> 
> She's 13 soon but thankfully still no trouble whatsoever and just a delightful kid
> 
> Won't be having any more kids now so she's my only one but couldn't wish for better. I know plenty of dad's say that but it's 100% true in my case :thumb:


Yup.i recon an inch is fat though,probs 21 or just under with blubber off:lol:

Just had a night away in winny the pooh,all good,lovely sun,forgot BBq:cursing:forgot meat for BBq:confused1:but took wine/ale:beer:

Had a great laugh but bed too shortand too hard:blink:so will mod it if doen't sell before next outing!

If any of you guys wanna come visit and bring kids to a site when we are away,you are welcome?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hows tricks brother ???


All ok in here mate,just awaiting test results.glad your ok,we was a bit worried! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Wardy21 said:


> Hahaha sorry to hijack journal biglbs just seen some of my bros comments would like to say it comes as a surprise but it doesn't :lol: I was upstairs the other day and looked down he was stood in front of mirror with his leotard on (this was after he had already initially tried it on). And from the sounds of it hes definitely pervy enough to be on the PL circuit


Your welcome here mate! 

Gotta watch him though---utter filth imo


----------



## miguelmolez

HI mate, chcecking in on your Journal! Will be keeping an eye on this.

M.


----------



## biglbs

miguelmolez said:


> HI mate, chcecking in on your Journal! Will be keeping an eye on this.
> 
> M.


Welcome my friend,nice to see you in here!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Alright BigLbs,

You not been training today?


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Alright BigLbs,
> 
> You not been training today?


No mate i was told to back off by Gp until i get heart scan results,i have a wee heart murmur,FFs---cannot resist though so here and there a?

You ok,after shananigans of mr Ewen!?


----------



## strongmanmatt

biglbs said:


> No mate i was told to back off by Gp until i get heart scan results,i have a wee heart murmur,FFs---cannot resist though so here and there a?
> 
> You ok,after shananigans of mr Ewen!?


Yeah Not too bad bro, just eating resting after session today you know. Hoping to get my strength back to what it was going to rest until Sunday for my next session and that, going to get a ice bath tonight for 2 minutes suppose to be great recovery.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah Not too bad bro, just eating resting after session today you know. Hoping to get my strength back to what it was going to rest until Sunday for my next session and that, going to get a ice bath tonight for 2 minutes suppose to be great recovery.


Normaly done straight after training and just before heart failure?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope your okay BigLbs,

I remember a few years ago I had to have loads of tests and stuff at Doc's because they thought I had a heart murmer.

Lucky I was all alright

sure you'll be cool man, let us know on your results though stay strong and you'll rock!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope your okay BigLbs,
> 
> I remember a few years ago I had to have loads of tests and stuff at Doc's because they thought I had a heart murmer.
> 
> Lucky I was all alright
> 
> sure you'll be cool man, let us know on your results though stay strong and you'll rock!


I will never be weak mate,until the fat lady sings!


----------



## Wardy211436114751

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope your okay BigLbs,
> 
> I remember a few years ago I had to have loads of tests and stuff at Doc's because they thought I had a heart murmer.
> 
> Lucky I was all alright


I know you're trying to make the guy feel good about the whole thing but making up stories is a bit ridiculous :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Wardy21 said:


> I know you're trying to make the guy feel good about the whole thing but making up stories is a bit ridiculous :lol:


I thought Ewen had just doctored the post! :lol:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Yup.i recon an inch is fat though,probs 21 or just under with blubber off:lol:
> 
> Just had a night away in winny the pooh,all good,lovely sun,forgot BBq:cursing:forgot meat for BBq:confused1:but took wine/ale:beer:
> 
> Had a great laugh but bed too shortand too hard:blink:so will mod it if doen't sell before next outing!
> 
> If any of you guys wanna come visit and bring kids to a site when we are away,you are welcome?


So just the lean 21 inch gun then: ain't life a b1tch :lol:

Sounds good mate, not sure exactly what you mean tbh but if you ever find yourself near Chester/North Wales make sure you give me a shout. Not got much in the way of spare rooms but I have a long drive you can park winny in and I'll provide the real ale :beer:

When you expecting to get the test results? Should be soon no?


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> So just the lean 21 inch gun then: ain't life a b1tch :lol:
> 
> Sounds good mate, not sure exactly what you mean tbh but if you ever find yourself near Chester/North Wales make sure you give me a shout. Not got much in the way of spare rooms but I have a long drive you can park winny in and I'll provide the real ale :beer:
> 
> When you expecting to get the test results? Should be soon no?


Hehe lol

I am so obscure on some posts,what i mean is if i say where we are off to,in winny the plop/pooh and anyone lives or is near or fancies a camp out,your all welcome

Is this a case of no news is good news,if i was about to pop off would they not be shouting by now? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes and one day Wales will be attempted!pooh allowing:lol:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Oh yes and one day Wales will be attempted!pooh allowing:lol:


Would be a blast mate; some very nice scenery in North Wales and I am literally a 5 mins walk to the beach. I'll even lend you my bucket and spade if you really want me to 

Yeas I'm with you on the test results - I mean they're hardly rushing and if it was something to be worried about in the short term you would have had a phone call long before now asking you to come in....No news is good news as the saying goes :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Would be a blast mate; some very nice scenery in North Wales and I am literally a 5 mins walk to the beach. I'll even lend you my bucket and spade if you really want me to
> 
> Yeas I'm with you on the test results - I mean they're hardly rushing and if it was something to be worried about in the short term you would have had a phone call long before now asking you to come in....No news is good news as the saying goes :thumb:


Oh the beach

Sounds great,we have a gooden here but no cliffs near to jump off! :lol:

How is your training doing now,you cruisin still or doing that blast?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Hope everything goes well for your scan results big man, my father-in-law has a titanium valve fitted 6 years ago. Hope your misses is ok too.

Try and stay positive.


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> whers Ewen ? i miss that cnut hope he still reads this kebab armed cnuts journal :crying:


im here big fella dont cry


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hope everything goes well for your scan results big man, my father-in-law has a titanium valve fitted 6 years ago. Hope your misses is ok too.
> 
> Try and stay positive.


Thanks mate,at least it may add some worth to me!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> im here big fella,i know i am ten stone lighter than you,so just a little boy in your eyes(and my wifes:lolbut i still want to be fook buddies with ya!


Sorry mate,but i prefere women,i think you would be better off in some of the other journals,where you are an up and 'coming'icon


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Oh the beach
> 
> Sounds great,we have a gooden here but no cliffs near to jump off! :lol:
> 
> How is your training doing now,you cruisin still or doing that blast?


Not been training that much recently over the last 2/3 weeks but still getting by.

Am just upping the frequency of 1ml TT400 actually - it was once every 10-12 days but as of this week will be every 7 days for a month and then I may even push the boat out and ramp it up to 1.5ml pw :scared:

If I do that it will be the most I will ever run tbh....I would hate it if I got too big


----------



## biglbs

Double J

I don't think you need any more than that mate,it has certainly worked for you,it seems that everyone is on mega doses that realy are not needed,plenty of good food and a ++ nitrogen balance,with resistance training and rest,majic things happen IMO

Speakin of which i did 1x 250 sus Trt today as i cannot handle low test any longerWooops:lol:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Double J
> 
> I don't think you need any more than that mate,it has certainly worked for you,it seems that everyone is on mega doses that realy are not needed,plenty of good food and a ++ nitrogen balance,with resistance training and rest,majic things happen IMO
> 
> Speakin of which i did 1x 250 sus Trt today as i cannot handle low test any longerWooops:lol:


I actually agree with you mate: for me personally my decision to pin was primarily based upon the symptoms I had from low testosterone....hated it :cursing:

Of course any benefits on the anabolic side were also warmly welcomed, of course 

But I know I could never run 2ml plus of anything and when I see some of the really high dosages used I do wonder but hey each to their own and it's their body at the end of the day.

I actually think I need to eat more though if anything, some days I know I don't get enough protein in and even on a good day (300g plus) I sometimes wonder if it is enough?

I should also go to bed earlier :sad:

So yes, I need to make sure those type of things are nailed before I consider upping the test, without a doubt.

Ha - you couldn't resist eh? sure it will do you more good than harm at that dose mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

DJ

LoL You would do well to get 400g in per day if i was honest,if you tried it for 2 weeks on the higher dose it will amaze you,with growth and fullness.

Have you considered peps mate i love em,takes years off me!


----------



## mikemull

Been working hard this week mate so not been on, hope things are ok!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Been working hard this week mate so not been on, hope things are ok!


Thanks mate,no news is good,had sus jab as thought fook em!


----------



## miguelmolez

biglbs said:


> Double J
> 
> I don't think you need any more than that mate,it has certainly worked for you,it seems that everyone is on mega doses that realy are not needed,plenty of good food and a ++ nitrogen balance,with resistance training and rest,majic things happen IMO
> 
> Speakin of which i did 1x 250 sus Trt today as i cannot handle low test any longerWooops:lol:


Naugthy


----------



## Breda

You dirty roidin cnut... My day just gets better and better... Welcome to the realms of superiority


----------



## biglbs

miguelmolez said:


> Naugthy


..............but nice


----------



## biglbs

Breda said:


> You dirty roidin cnut... My day just gets better and better... Welcome to the realms of superiority


MOI?Lol


----------



## 25434

Just saying hello. I have no idea what is going on in here but.....but.....errrm....keep it up? errr, ahem...the training:blink: hee hee...thanks for popping into my place recently. Very kind. Cheers.

okay then, howdididoshortpostniceandneatmentionedtrainingdidn'tgooffonone. Think it was a success....phew..


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> DJ
> 
> LoL You would do well to get 400g in per day if i was honest,if you tried it for 2 weeks on the higher dose it will amaze you,with growth and fullness.
> 
> Have you considered peps mate i love em,takes years off me!


I agree with this. Just be careful with peps. I ended up getting enlarged bowels from eating too much.


----------



## Tassotti

LunaticSamurai said:


> I agree with this. Just be careful with peps. I ended up getting enlarged bowels from eating too much.


Did they cause you any pain LS ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Tassotti said:


> Did they cause you any pain LS ?


Yes. It was the doctor pressing on my stomach that found out what was wrong, i couldn't stop ****ting, probably about 6-8 times a day, sometimes 4 times in the morning before 12 o clock had passed. Now i can't eat high fibre without getting really bad bile and guts ache. I was on ghrp-2 - cjc1925 3 times a day at saturation dose. Don't get me wrong the stuff worked like a charm, skin changed, sleep patterns changed, energy levels, focus...

Appetite went from struggling to eat 3-4 meals a day to eating 6-8 no problem, but my body couldn't handle it, which is a shame.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Just saying hello. I have no idea what is going on in here but.....but.....errrm....keep it up? errr, ahem...the training:blink: hee hee...thanks for popping into my place recently. Very kind. Cheers.
> 
> Read and weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!
> 
> Basicaly a big fat cvnt got stronger and 12 lb bigger,but found he kept breaking everything,so lost it again and was gonna get a lot smaller but found he had no test. in him to speak of so got TrT,THEN they find a heart murmur so tests done and fat/strong getting bord did peps and Gh but feeling female has just done a sus,but still waiting for results,,eeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh breath,i forgot about broken leg(just a flesh wound)and a load of other crap but hay!A flubs type reply for flubbbbbsy xx
> 
> okay then, howdididoshortpostniceandneatmentionedtrainingdidn'tgooffonone. Think it was a success....phew..


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Yes. It was the doctor pressing on my stomach that found out what was wrong, i couldn't stop ****ting, probably about 6-8 times a day, sometimes 4 times in the morning before 12 o clock had passed. Now i can't eat high fibre without getting really bad bile and guts ache. I was on ghrp-2 - cjc1925 3 times a day at saturation dose. Don't get me wrong the stuff worked like a charm, skin changed, sleep patterns changed, energy levels, focus...
> 
> Appetite went from struggling to eat 3-4 meals a day to eating 6-8 no problem, but my body couldn't handle it, which is a shame.


Those peps are not supposed to make you hungry mate:confused1:

From memory ghrp 6 does that i am on ghrp2 and cjc1295 non dac and have no probs dieting or whatever?


----------



## Tassotti

2 can do that to some people as well


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Those peps are not supposed to make you hungry mate:confused1:
> 
> From memory ghrp 6 does that i am on ghrp2 and cjc1295 non dac and have no probs dieting or whatever?


6 and 2 both do it, 6 is a lot stronger though. Withing about 10 minutes of taking 6 i ate everything in the house otherwise i would pass out, 2 did the same but without the passing out feeling, hahaha. I had to eat a packet of twiglets (big packet) every single night, it was like OCD.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Mate, sorry to hear your good lady hurt herself, you've not had the best of luck of late.

Hope the Dr gives your ticker the all clear so you can resume the TRT and show that iron who's boss.


----------



## 25434

Oh boy! you have been through a lot...and despite your [Redacted]ian stylie reply, I totally got it 100%....lol....

You have done well to get through all of that and be climbing up the other side...I respect that. Well done and hats off to you big fella...


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> 2 can do that to some people as well


Yes it can in a few cases,i read that too mate,in basic thread where you read it! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Oh boy! you have been through a lot...and despite your flubsian stylie reply, I totally got it 100%....lol....
> 
> You have done well to get through all of that and be climbing up the other side...I respect that. Well done and hats off to you big fella...


Thank you sweetheart xx


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, sorry to hear your good lady hurt herself, you've not had the best of luck of late.
> 
> Hope the Dr gives your ticker the all clear so you can resume the TRT and show that iron who's boss.


Sounds like life got you too,for a bit though x


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> 6 and 2 both do it, 6 is a lot stronger though. Withing about 10 minutes of taking 6 i ate everything in the house otherwise i would pass out, 2 did the same but without the passing out feeling, hahaha. I had to eat a packet of twiglets (big packet) every single night, it was like OCD.


Control is poss. on 2 not 6 correct,the 6 made you a greedy cvnt a?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Control is poss. on 2 not 6 correct,the 6 made you a greedy cvnt a?


Uncrontrolable on 6 mate... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Uncrontrolable on 6 mate... :lol:


I dare not even enter then :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Went to Docs today got there early too 10.10 for 10.30,could not log in so asked at desk,to be told appointment was 9.30 wtf?I can be such a cntu,this was for my 'results'too FFs,next appointment 1 week!Try cancelations,,,,,,,Ok will do,,,,bah:cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Went to Docs today got there early too 10.10 for 10.30,could not log in so asked at desk,to be told appointment was 9.30 wtf?I can be such a cntu,this was for my 'results'too FFs,next appointment 1 week!Try cancelations,,,,,,,Ok will do,,,,bah:cursing:


can't you get in at 08:30 tomorrow?


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> can't you get in at 08:30 tomorrow?


Gonna try 2.30 then am too:thumb: how you doing now?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Gonna try 2.30 then am too:thumb: how you doing now?


Good stuff.

Yeah i'm ok bud, just sorting out some work at home then off to the gym to do back, weathers holding up down here so i'm going to ride up on the CBR.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> Yeah i'm ok bud, just sorting out some work at home then off to the gym to do back, weathers holding up down here so i'm going to ride up on the CBR.


Take care/have fun


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Take care/have fun


Cheers bud!


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Went to Docs today got there early too 10.10 for 10.30,could not log in so asked at desk,to be told appointment was 9.30 wtf?I can be such a cntu,this was for my 'results'too FFs,next appointment 1 week!Try cancelations,,,,,,,Ok will do,,,,bah:cursing:


I know I've said this already but this does seem to re-inforce the theory that there is nothing major wrong that needs urgent attention.

Either that or they're too scared to tell you and are putting it off as long as possible :lol:

Joking aside, if I was in your shoes though waiting another week would be the last thing I would want; hope you get in this afternoon or tomorrow morning :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> I know I've said this already but this does seem to re-inforce the theory that there is nothing major wrong that needs urgent attention.
> 
> Either that or they're too scared to tell you and are putting it off as long as possible :lol:
> 
> Joking aside, if I was in your shoes though waiting another week would be the last thing I would want; hope you get in this afternoon or tomorrow morning :thumbup1:


Lol,either that or it is usual Nhs service!

No appoints this afternoon.so break out popcorn!


----------



## BestBefore1989

all the stress of not knowing is enough to give you a heart attack :cursing:

I do think (and hope) Double J is on the money


----------



## miguelmolez

Just checking in mate, any update regarding your health yet?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> all the stress of not knowing is enough to give you a heart attack :cursing:
> 
> I do think (and hope) Double J is on the money


Hay buddy,i recon you guys are correct! 

Again your're right about the not knowing though,No appoints available due to holliday cover unless emergency is the ans now FFS! :cursing:

Nice to see you back in here mate,i see you're having a go in your journal,which is good!Looks like mine will be near a month off too:lol:


----------



## biglbs

miguelmolez said:


> Just checking in mate, any update regarding your health yet?


Hay mate,thanks for checking in,i am still waiting !


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,i recon you guys are correct!
> 
> Again your're right about the not knowing though,No appoints available due to holliday cover unless emergency is the ans now FFS! :cursing:
> 
> Nice to see you back in here mate,i see you're having a go in your journal,which is good!Looks like mine will be near a month off too:lol:


Well when you get the all clear ease yourself back gently, I did a light workout Tuesday and I'm still hurting, LOL


----------



## biglbs

mg:



BestBefore1989 said:


> Well when you get the all clear ease yourself back gently, I did a light workout Tuesday and I'm still hurting, LOL


Now that attitude is no good!The first bit was going well with,,"When you get...."

Then downhill into 'i cannot hear you land' :confused1:

With "light workout" and "gently" and "ease"mg:

What do those words mean mate?:no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL they mean that although I hurt when I move, I can still move :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> LOL they mean that although I hurt when I move, I can still move :lol:


I know mate,just keeping my spirits up 'cause i am a soppy cvnt!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I know mate,just keeping my spirits up 'cause i am a soppy cvnt!


Agreed x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Agreed ,so am i!x


Thanks mate xx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate xx


Lol always watching you tiger. like a wrinkly ninja x


----------



## Jay.32

Get a fckin room you 2:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Lol always watching you tiger. like a wrinkly ninja x


How is the diet mate?


----------



## flinty90

Jay.32 said:


> Get a fckin room you 2:lol:


Ffs put your hat back on lol bald cnut x


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Get a fckin room you 2:lol:


JELLY mate?


----------



## Jay.32

flinty90 said:


> Ffs put your hat back on lol bald cnut x


slut!!!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Ffs put your hat back on lol bald cnut x


It is the Italian he is in!No headboard!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> How is the diet mate?


Actually its really good mate thanks. got this sorted pal. just need to stick with it consistently for another 6weeks and im on a good road. apart from fcukin shoulder...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Actually its really good mate thanks. got this sorted pal. just need to stick with it consistently for another 6weeks and im on a good road. apart from fcukin shoulder...


It did'nt want to mention that! mg:


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> It is the Italian he is in!No headboard!


I was in that Italian this morning!!! she said it was my fasted cardio :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> I was in that Italian this morning!!! she said it was my fasted cardio :thumbup1:


Surfing today?


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Surfing today?


No mate... its a blown out mess down this way.... p!ssing down gale force winds...


----------



## biglbs

Well, trained sat before going off in the little camper!

Felt weak bench

20 x 60k x 2 sets

5 x 100k x5sets,drop on last set to 60k then 40k till burn out

front and reverse grip tricep supersets x 8 each to fail on all.

Good pump though but need more aggretion!


----------



## Milky

What camper you got mate and where you off ?

Real love of mine camper vans...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> What camper you got mate and where you off ?
> 
> Real love of mine camper vans...


Hay mate,it is a new career addition!

I just sold a Winnebago itaska and bought a little Talbot/fiat eldiss 270 autoquest,that is fully loaded,i mean the Fookin works,massive solar panel/Dtv,Dvd,off-site sufficient with volt inverter etc


----------



## MRSTRONG

its called `whippybago` :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> its called `whippybago` :lol:


Wait till you see me in the little GEM!

You will not lift for laughing:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

lets hope the car park is miles away lol


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> lets hope the car park is miles away lol


No 99 ers then????


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good Stuff bIgblbs,

Looking good on the bench, nothing better than a good pump after lifting.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Good Stuff bIgblbs,
> 
> Looking good on the bench, nothing better than a good pump after lifting.


Thanks ,how come you only post here when you Pm for advice though??? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

people ask you for advice :confused1: :lol:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Well, trained sat before going off in the little camper!
> 
> Felt weak bench
> 
> 20 x 60k x 2 sets
> 
> 5 x 100k x5sets,drop on last set to 60k then 40k till burn out
> 
> front and reverse grip tricep supersets x 8 each to fail on all.
> 
> Good pump though but need more aggretion!


 I love how your high reppers are some PPLs main sets mate


----------



## Fatstuff

xpower said:


> I hate how your high reppers are my main sets mate


----------



## mikemull

xpower said:


> I love how your high reppers are some PPLs main sets mate


Cause he's mahoosive!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> people ask you for advice :confused1: :lol:


Peanut,get back in your own journal,i new i should,ne said!

Welcome mate!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Cause he's mahoosive!


LoL,CHEERS MATE!


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> I love how your high reppers are some PPLs main sets mate


Never tought of it that way,i hope i don't appear to be putting anyone down!!???

You have lost too much in avi mate,FFs eat!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

not posted much the night due to PC probs + things is the planner


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bit of back

20 x 50kg pulldown

15 x 65kg

10 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

5 x 100kg x 2

then bent over rows Yates style

7 x 100kg x 3

4 x 140kg

Then improvised standing low pulls for pump out x 3 x 8-14reps


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bit of back
> 
> 20 x 50kg pulldown
> 
> 15 x 65kg
> 
> 10 x 80kg
> 
> 6 x 90kg
> 
> 5 x 100kg x 2
> 
> then bent over rows Yates style
> 
> 7 x 100kg x 3
> 
> 4 x 140kg
> 
> Then improvised standing low pulls for pump out x 3 x 8-14reps


Nice workout M8 ...I do my bentovers yates style too


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Replicator

Awsome that was ............just in time for me to fvck off up the stairs to train too :thumbup1:

Later bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Awsome that was ............just in time for me to fvck off up the stairs to train too :thumbup1:
> 
> Later bud


Later rep,enjoy.

Doing yates style gives the poundage(well not at mo lol)Great mass ImO


----------



## MRSTRONG

mr whippybago


----------



## biglbs

Mind your knees McEwen:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Mind your knees McEwen:lol:


 :confused1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Yeah My knee don't feel great I hope it improves or it could cause problems!


----------



## MRSTRONG

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah i have ginger bollocks so a sore knee is fcuk all !


well spoken :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> spell spoken :thumb:


A? :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah My knee don't feel great I hope it improves or it could cause problems!


I hope my Galloping purple nob rot heals up .................now thats what ye call a problem :huh:


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



Replicator said:


> I hope my Galloping purple nob rot heals up .................now thats what ye call a problem :huh:


:lol:It's gone purple now:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Doc's tonight to see about the tickermg:

Also had a call from heart and chest with appoint at chest clinic,why am i now sh1tting it? :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

All the best fat boy .


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Doc's tonight to see about the tickermg:
> 
> Also had a call from heart and chest with appoint at chest clinic,why am i now sh1tting it? :confused1:


Good luck with this lobes :thumbup:


----------



## biglbs

Thank you guys x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Doc's tonight to see about the tickermg:
> 
> Also had a call from heart and chest with appoint at chest clinic,why am i now sh1tting it? :confused1:


Your not ****ting it m8 coz you just know you are as healthy as a butchers dog :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> Your not ****ting it m8 coz you just know you are as healthy as a butchers dog :thumbup1:


allbeit the butchers dog that ate everything in the shop :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> allbeit the butchers dog that ate everything in the shop :whistling:


exactly :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff

good luck big fella all the best


----------



## Replicator

Ticker ...ticker ..ticker ....where are ye m8 ..howd it go ??? a lot o worried cheels here ye know 

hope all worked out for the best ..........catch ye later bud am off to watch Wrath of the Titans


----------



## biglbs

Ok guys the news is this(i ain't too sure myself yet)

most of heart is A1

However the conclusion is this;

Limited study~poor apicial views,no subcostal views.

Good lv systolic function,with moderate LVH(what is this guys?).Mild aortic stenosis.

Left ventrical is normal in size.There is a moderate concentricleft ventricular hypertropohy.grade 1 diastolic dysfunction.The left wall movement is normal.

So a typical heavy or BB heart,after a lifetime of use,,,,lol,the worry is the valve hardening up.

I will not know how severe this is until monday evening when i go to heart clinic and see'The man'.An interesting read is attatchedhttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2300466/


----------



## MRSTRONG

mars posted very similar thread might be worth asking him mate .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> mars posted very similar thread might be worth asking him mate .


Found ithttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3184662/


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Found ithttp://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3184662/


yeah i read it when mars went through it mate .


----------



## flinty90

so is this good news or bad ???


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> yeah i read it when mars went through it mate .


Well i suppose it could be far worse a??I could be in a wheelchair or anything with the life i have led so far,now what is next...............mmmmm


----------



## Fatstuff

what does all that mean in laymans terms


----------



## barsnack

after a life time of use, you reckon for health reasons you should give up, if you havent already...not worth it in the end


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> so is this good news or bad ???


Not good realy,it is the old BB/weight lifter curse,if it gets worse you become breathless and can pass out,then surgery looms.

It is an interesting read on the links mate,though scary,as many have said,this aint good long term for your heart,,,stims/aas etc,my problem appears to be dirrectly linked to it as i am 'text book' as Ewen says ,it seems the same as Mars.It also explains my lethergy/water retention over the last years.


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> what does all that mean in laymans terms


As said be careful and don't expect to be the one who is an exception to the ever lengthening list,if you are not.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Not good realy,it is the old BB/weight lifter curse,if it gets worse you become breathless and can pass out,then surgery looms.
> 
> It is an interesting read on the links mate,though scary,as many have said,this aint good long term for your heart,,,stims/aas etc,my problem appears to be dirrectly linked to it as i am 'text book' as Ewen says ,it seems the same as Mars.It also explains my lethergy/water retention over the last years.


without sounding harsh, would you benefit from getting cleaner and losing weight mate ???


----------



## biglbs

barsnack said:


> after a life time of use, you reckon for health reasons you should give up, if you havent already...not worth it in the end


It is not a case of using it all the time for many years i did not,but the training itself is hard on the heart,reading these studies,then put in aas/stims/stress/booze mmmm


----------



## Natty.Solider

This isnt good mate. I hope you come out okay. Its just a shame we learn about these things now, and not when you were thinking about going on (assuming your getting on abit now, dont hurt me!)


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> without sounding harsh, would you benefit from getting cleaner and losing weight mate ???


Well that will help now,but as i said the damage was done some years ago,the heart was effected,the Tia i had back then made me lethargic and that (along with lifes little problems)Led me in a spiral.At the the time i was on fair aas


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well that will help now,but as i said the damage was done some years ago,the heart was effected,the Tia i had back then made me lethargic and that (along with lifes little problems)Led me in a spiral.At the the time i was on fair aas


ok mate i get you .. just wondered if you could get away from the issue at all by becoming fitter and smaller bro , you know what i mean X


----------



## biglbs

At the end of the day i accept this has happened to me and why,i would not change it as it has been my life,i lived for it and the guys i knew/know,I just have to change my focus now and rest the heart that drove me on.


----------



## Tasty

Sorry to hear it mate but like you said, it could be worse. I suppose you just gotta do what you can to make it better - like people have said cardio etc could do you a world of good


----------



## Jay.32

time to take it easy big fella...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok mate i get you .. just wondered if you could get away from the issue at all by becoming fitter and smaller bro , you know what i mean X


I think that will increase my longevity but a lot of the problem i have now was due to this ol heart being so weak,i have been so tired as you know,but i still trained until he said hang off a bit(then sneaky ones too)not to mention v.low test level,,,i am fooked on paper but not in my warrior head! :cursing:


----------



## Fat

Hope you're okay mate!


----------



## biglbs

Natty.Solider said:


> This isnt good mate. I hope you come out okay. Its just a shame we learn about these things now, and not when you were thinking about going on (assuming your getting on abit now, dont hurt me!)


I took the risks in my stride mate,thanks for kind words though


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> time to take it easy big fella...


It's hard as i do not understand how!?!?!?Thanks mate x


----------



## barsnack

so the doctor told you to rest up for awhile, im guessing you told him about your usage


----------



## biglbs

Fat said:


> Hope you're okay mate!


Thanks bro,i could not stand leaving here----Zyzz may be over there!!! mg:


----------



## biglbs

Cardio i cannot stand,but needs must if the Doc clears it on monday eve!

You are right if i am able!


----------



## Milky

Sincerely hope you get sorted mate, your a decent fella all round, the least you deserve is your health.


----------



## biglbs

barsnack said:


> so the doctor told you to rest up for awhile, im guessing you told him about your usage


They know all of my uses---i mean all! 

Monday eve i shall see mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

oi fat boy it aint over yet you know .

look at the facts ...

this will happen to every single one of us on here but some worse than others .

cutting weight will help circulation .

muscle needs blood its a drain on the heart .

lack of a good cv system means a weak heart .

sh1t diet affects heart .

so how we fix this ?

simple mate , lose weight clean diet up do cv work and become a slim strong cnut .

you`ll have to change the title of this thread to `slim strong boy journal` .


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Sincerely hope you get sorted mate, your a decent fella all round, the least you deserve is your health.


Thank you buddy


----------



## luther1

Like the others have said Lobes,isn't the best option not to do such long working days,back off the booze a bit and clean the grub up? You'll still be around in 40 years you fcuker:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Despite everything you have a ****ing good attitude mate,fingers crossed for your next bit of news!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> oi fat boy it aint over yet you know .
> 
> look at the facts ...
> 
> this will happen to every single one of us on here but some worse than others .
> 
> cutting weight will help circulation .
> 
> muscle needs blood its a drain on the heart .
> 
> lack of a good cv system means a weak heart .
> 
> sh1t diet affects heart .
> 
> so how we fix this ?
> 
> simple mate , lose weight clean diet up do cv work and become a slim strong cnut .
> 
> you`ll have to change the title of this thread to `slim strong boy journal` .


Unfortunatly i don't think the valve can be fixed without surgery,It has been damaged from extreme pressures given to it.It is baicaly worn out from a lifetime of just that!I am lucky as i never knew i had a heart attack years back(Too hard for that)many just die!They assure me i did!


----------



## Fatstuff

big lbs my man, cant top all thats been said, but a little cardio and some light weights will be spot on, get down the gym and help the younger guys out, offer ur experience and wisdom - it can still be enjoyable :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Like the others have said Lobes,isn't the best option not to do such long working days,back off the booze a bit and clean the grub up? You'll still be around in 40 years you fcuker:thumb:


Thanks dude,this is the thing I drink only on sat,rarely i will have a couple sunday,my food is pretty solid,little crap Tbh,what do you think i drink and eat mate?I think there is a miss-conception here?


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Unfortunatly i don't think the valve can be fixed without surgery,It has been damaged from extreme pressures given to it.It is baicaly worn out from a lifetime of just that!I am lucky as i never knew i had a heart attack years back(Too hard for that)many just die!They assure me i did!


some cnut has given you a chance mate make the most of it .

all the best buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti

Ease into cardio. No hill sprints just yet


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Thanks dude,this is the thing I drink only on sat,rarely i will have a couple sunday,my food is pretty solid,little crap Tbh,what do you think i drink and eat mate?I think there is a miss-conception here?


well,with some of the things you post,i thought you were a raging alcoholic


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good news,bad news

Bad that you have it

Good that they caught it.

Easy to say I know (as I would be ****ting myself), but try not to worry till you have seen the man on Monday Mate; then, face it the same way you do everything else - head on !

Wish you all the best mate


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> some cnut has given you a chance mate make the most of it .
> 
> all the best buddy :thumbup1:


You're not wrong,but why,many of my mates where good men too,,,,,,,,hang on i know why,she is asleep,looking like an angel,3 and a half years old,,,,,,That is why


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good news,bad news
> 
> Bad that you have it
> 
> Good that they caught it.
> 
> Easy to say I know (as I would be ****ting myself), but try not to worry till you have seen the man on Monday Mate; then, face it the same way you do everything else - head on !
> 
> Wish you all the best mate


Thanks mate,so running ai'nt a good idea yet:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> well,with some of the things you post,i thought you were a raging alcoholic


wwwwwwwhat them flap do you mnea?

I am always fookin busy that is why posts are odd!


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> wwwwwwwhat them flap do you mnea?
> 
> I am always fookin busy that is why posts are odd!


Time to slow down then mate. I know it's not easy when you run your own business, but you got to prioritise your health at the moment


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Time to slow down then mate. I know it's not easy when you run your own business, but you got to prioritise your health at the moment


My wife does most of cafe now,i deal with our daughter/properties/paperwork/motorhomes(now)/awnings/wholesaler/cooking mostly at home and dinners for cafe/and other shizzle,someone has to mate,the wife never stops bless her heart:wub:


----------



## Tassotti

Employ some staff you tight fcuker


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Employ some staff you tight fcuker


I employ 6 now and they are great,but still cause stress!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Employ some staff you tight fcuker


Your avi is scaring me more than the ticker


----------



## biglbs

Baet ya to the end Rep!!!

Thank you for taking time and reading all this shizzle mate,i have been watchin your likes build up!I would rep ya but i cnnot yet x


----------



## biglbs

i HOPE YA HAD POPCORN


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Baet ya to the end Rep!!!
> 
> Thank you for taking time and reading all this shizzle mate,i have been watchin your likes build up!I would rep ya but i cnnot yet x


BASTARD !!! :lol: fir a second I thought you wuz in ma PC LOL

anyway just wanted to get all the crack ....

can only say the respect I have for your view is awesome .........as you well know im 57 shortly and due to the life ive led I kinda feel im on borrowed time as it is LOL but wont change anything untill the fat lady sings sort o speak.

like now how ive changed loads around to still be able to do somthing and I feel you are teh same kind of person

Good luck with all this m8 and can only wish teh best outcoem for you ......................how old ur ee by the way??


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> BASTARD !!! :lol: fir a second I thought you wuz in ma PC LOL
> 
> anyway just wanted to get all the crack ....
> 
> can only say the respect I have for your view is awesome .........as you well know im 57 shortly and due to the life ive led I kinda feel im on borrowed time as it is LOL but wont change anything untill the fat lady sings sort o speak.
> 
> like now how ive changed loads around to still be able to do somthing and I feel you are teh same kind of person
> 
> Good luck with all this m8 and can only wish teh best outcoem for you ......................how old ur ee by the way??


I did not think you were a day over 58!

Thank you for the kind words about my attitude,you gotta push it a?

I think we have much in commen and i intend to tour about in the campers as i have them here and there so one day we should have a wee dram(i am a 1/4 scottish),i need to go to a lot of area's as there are many great guys i want to meet!Look at the kindness shown in here,i realy am moved,thank you all! x


----------



## Natty.Solider

I cant belive you had a heart attack and didnt even know about it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Natty.Solider said:


> I cant belive you had a heart attack and didnt even know about it :lol:


I have done many mysterious things my friend,you would not beleive half of them!!!

I recon i would live on without the fooker,i have that much faith!


----------



## Fatstuff

gift in the post lol


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> gift in the post lol


Same to all you guys x


----------



## biglbs

Thank you too JJ!


----------



## Double J

Hi mate; was genuinely hoping for better news than this - yes of course it could be worse but it could also have been better.

Having said that, assuming things go ok on Monday I think there is no reason why you cannot expect to be around for many many years to come. Yes you may be well advised to lay off the heavy lifting, do more cardio and try generally to avoid stress but with that little girl that you so obviously adore, you couldn't have a bigger or better incentive.

The number of posts in here over the last hour or so show how highly thought of you are on here and rightly so; there's still space on my drive for your camper 

Fingers crossed for Monday mate; hoping its the start of a new lease of life for you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi mate; was genuinely hoping for better news than this - yes of course it could be worse but it could also have been better.
> 
> Having said that, assuming things go ok on Monday I think there is no reason why you cannot expect to be around for many many years to come. Yes you may be well advised to lay off the heavy lifting, do more cardio and try generally to avoid stress but with that little girl that you so obviously adore, you couldn't have a bigger or better incentive.
> 
> The number of posts in here over the last hour or so show how highly thought of you are on here and rightly so; there's still space on my drive for your camper
> 
> Thank you mate,i will need to carry on with this sissy lifting?
> 
> I have been looking into it already,a plan is being drawn up by my army of advisors(grey matter)as we speak,i cannot give up this sport it is the best,i will need to minimise anaerobic pumping within the heart,there are ways,i am on it mate,so i can talk to 'brains' on monday!I will get on a break soon and be to see you and the others,it will be a requirement of rehab of ticker.
> 
> Fingers crossed for Monday mate; hoping its the start of a new lease of life for you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Gonna go to bed now as need a new day to start!

Thank you all,i will go to sleep thinkin of the kind words of support.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I did not think you were a day over 58!
> 
> Thank you for the kind words about my attitude,you gotta push it a?
> 
> I think we have much in commen and i intend to tour about in the campers as i have them here and there so one day we should have a wee dram(i am a 1/4 scottish),i need to go to a lot of area's as there are many great guys i want to meet!Look at the kindness shown in here,i realy am moved,thank you all! x


I think you may just have missed some of my posts , been on the wagon coming up 16 years in October .................have to be coffee mg:


----------



## mikemull

Just caught up mate and can't believe your news, ffs! Gutted for you but pleased for you that you got some answers. I know your attitude is to just suck it up and be a animal in the gym. This is similar to my the attitude my dad had, he wasn't a gym goer but he was advised to take it easy with his lifestyle but he said if he did not enjoy his life it wasn't worth living to him anyway. But other things have gotta be taken into account mate, wouldn't you rather be a lean mean healthy dad taking your daughter to school and scaring off her first boyfriend, you've got to watch your health for her! Even if you drop weight through diet, cardio and high reps then you'll still be a big strong fooker your never gonna be a pencil neck are ya! Keep your chin up mate!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I think you may just have missed some of my posts , been on the wagon coming up 16 years in October .................have to be coffee mg:


Sorry mate,i do have a motor home you could borrow,it may be more comfortable IMO:lol:

Aye i better not have coffee it's a stim


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Just caught up mate and can't believe your news, ffs! Gutted for you but pleased for you that you got some answers. I know your attitude is to just suck it up and be a animal in the gym. This is similar to my the attitude my dad had, he wasn't a gym goer but he was advised to take it easy with his lifestyle but he said if he did not enjoy his life it wasn't worth living to him anyway. But other things have gotta be taken into account mate, wouldn't you rather be a lean mean healthy dad taking your daughter to school and scaring off her first boyfriend, you've got to watch your health for her! Even if you drop weight through diet, cardio and high reps then you'll still be a big strong fooker your never gonna be a pencil neck are ya! Keep your chin up mate!


Thanks dude,i intend to lose weight ,after sleeping on this and thinking ,funny enough my Bp is 130/85 and cholesterol total 4 at mo,so i was thinking that the Gp may have overstated his prognosis a bit,i will know far more when i see the 'Man' on monday,after all Gp's are just that,there is still a chance of better news i recon


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

So a little teaser to endorph me up 

Boulders with a minuite between sets,to minimise heart pump

Standing partial clean and press using dumbellbollocks

20 x 10kg

15 x 15kg

10 x 20 kg

4 x 35 kg x 3 sets

cable upright rows

3 x 12 stack

4 x 12 face pulls stack

3 x rear delt standing high cable

Not out of breath at all,heart stable


----------



## biglbs

Bloody sore now

That was good for me i recon and food been good too,got a chicken in oven with veg then cold new herb spuds.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> So a little teaser to endorph me up
> 
> Boulders with a minuite between sets,to minimise heart pump
> 
> Standing partial clean and press using dumbellbollocks
> 
> 20 x 10kg
> 
> 15 x 15kg
> 
> 10 x 20 kg
> 
> 4 x 35 kg x 3 sets
> 
> cable upright rows
> 
> 3 x 12 stack
> 
> 4 x 12 face pulls stack
> 
> 3 x rear delt standing high cable
> 
> Not out of breath at all,heart stable


Boulders with a minute between sets,to minimise heart pump....wow ...you sure can stand around for that long :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Boulders with a minute between sets,to minimise heart pump....wow ...you sure can stand around for that long :lol:


One thing for sure i will need longer on legs,however i think legs days are gone now sadly:thumbdown:

Pretty certain of that Tbh:smartass:

I often used supersets for loads of stuff or just 30 seconds rest!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> One thing for sure i will need longer on legs,however i think legs days are gone now sadly:thumbdown:
> 
> Pretty certain of that Tbh:smartass:
> 
> I often used supersets for loads of stuff or just 30 seconds rest!


Well I kid you not ..I know when I was able to squat 130kg and up to my all time best 135kg (when doing 20 reps) it made my nose bleed by rep 18 sometimes and my head was purple so fvck knows how my heart must have felt . and this is a light weigth warm up for some LOL.

I only deadlift now and this does my legs great and can handle far more weight without nose bleeds and purpleheads etc .....

Give them a try just for your legs ....Full ones and stop at the bottom for half a second , this takes away the continual movement if you know what I mean and your legs have to drive it up from a dead stop every time .


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Well I kid you not ..I know when I was able to squat 130kg and up to my all time best 135kg (when doing 20 reps) it made my nose bleed by rep 18 sometimes and my head was purple so fvck knows how my heart must have felt . and this is a light weigth warm up for some LOL.
> 
> I only deadlift now and this does my legs great and can handle far more weight without nose bleeds and purpleheads etc .....
> 
> Give them a try just for your legs ....Full ones and stop at the bottom for half a second , this takes away the continual movement if you know what I mean and your legs have to drive it up from a dead stop every time .


Cough mmmm,yup i used to squat 7(300kg!) plates per side for a single!!I had blood come out my nose/eye and willy too(when i had a slash)!

Deads are a great movement for legs and trunk,i love them!

I don't do full deads due to internal organ compession(pushes on heart)and fooked back these days,however i do low rack pulls (4"below knee)@ upto 230k(or i was)until yesterday's seal of destiny!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Cough mmmm,yup i used to squat 7(300kg!) plates per side for a single!!I had blood come out my nose/eye and willy too(when i had a slash)!
> 
> Deads are a great movement for legs and trunk,i love them!
> 
> I don't do full deads due to internal organ compession(pushes on heart)and fooked back these days,however i do low rack pulls (4"below knee)@ upto 230k(or i was)until yesterday's seal of destiny!


you used to squat 300 kg ??? nice work


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you used to squat 300 kg ??? nice work


Yes mate and leg press approx 1300lbs for 12 reps,hence my Biglbs 'name'lol

Probably some of my damage right there:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Cough mmmm,yup i used to squat 7(300kg!) plates per side for a single!!I had blood come out my nose/eye and willy too(when i had a slash)!
> 
> Deads are a great movement for legs and trunk,i love them!
> 
> I don't do full deads due to internal organ compession(pushes on heart)and fooked back these days,however i do low rack pulls (4"below knee)@ upto 230k(or i was)until yesterday's seal of destiny!


What i do now is full deads one week altenating teh following week with partial deads (to just below teh knee) but I also use a TRAP BAR ..Love the balance with it and hands at your side and no skint shins :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Cough mmmm,yup i used to squat 7(300kg!) plates per side for a single!!I had blood come out my nose/eye and willy too(when i had a slash)!
> 
> Deads are a great movement for legs and trunk,i love them!
> 
> I don't do full deads due to internal organ compession(pushes on heart)and fooked back these days,however i do low rack pulls (4"below knee)@ upto 230k(or i was)until yesterday's seal of destiny!


300kg ..for one ..fvck sake ..dont thing I could have even raised that off the pins LOL there again I am a little fvcker after all Im only 200lbs worth ...mind you back then I would only hae been 185 or so


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> What i do now is full deads one week altenating teh following week with partial deads (to just below teh knee) but I also use a TRAP BAR ..Love the balance with it and hands at your side and no skint shins :thumbup1:


I have never used one mate,they are supposed to be awsome,i have not pulled full range deads for years,it always costs me loads in Osteo care after:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yes mate and leg press approx 1300lbs for 12 reps,hence my Biglbs 'name'lol
> 
> Probably some of my damage right there :lol:


B0LLOCKS !!! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I have never used one mate,they are supposed to be awsome,i have not pulled full range deads for years,it always costs me loads in Osteo care after:lol:


NOt with a trapbar ...they make all the difference


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> NOt with a trapbar ...they make all the difference


I may just look into that mate,thank you


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I may just look into that mate,thank you


your welcome


----------



## biglbs

My shoulders ache like billio!!

In fact nackered,but it is Daddyday once again so we went with my Mum in camper to park,had a cake/tea/sarny.Watched the Queen a bit on tv then walked and played for a couple of hours,now i am realy fooked,but in a good way. 

Started lookin into health benefits of peps now,on Dat's site,i joined there in Feb,very informative.What made me think was that since my elevated blood pressure test was taken at 165/95 and scan etc done the only thing i have done is peps and blood pressure has dropped to 130/85,something has helped me!!??!

It appears from first look that there is a case for it helping,it heals many things and is only just being understood!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Sounds like an alright day out mate!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds like an alright day out mate!


It was mate,bloody great


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> My shoulders ache like billio!!
> 
> In fact nackered,but it is Daddyday once again so we went with my Mum in camper to park,had a cake/tea/sarny.Watched the Queen a bit on tv then walked and played for a couple of hours,now i am realy fooked,but in a good way.
> 
> Started lookin into health benefits of peps now,on Dat's site,i joined there in Feb,very informative.What made me think was that since my elevated blood pressure test was taken at 165/95 and scan etc done the only thing i have done is peps and blood pressure has dropped to 130/85,something has helped me!!??!
> 
> It appears from first look that there is a case for it helping,it heals many things and is only just being understood!


love the peps ..been on them for nearly 2 years now must be


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> love the peps ..been on them for nearly 2 years now must be


What do they do for ya mate?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What do they do for ya mate?


 best see here http://www.ghrp2.com/ghrp2.php

Dosing

1

In the studies on growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH) and all the different growth hormone releasing peptides (GHRP-6, GHRP-2, Hexarelin...) they either use a weight based dosing, for example 1mcg/kg or just fixed amount, for example 100mcg.

For some reason I have never seen a study indicate that the distinction in methodology mattered. My best guess is that a large portion of the growth hormone studies are aimed at children. Children w/ growth hormone defeciency were the first approved category of prescribed users and they continue to be the largest target group. Weight and drug use matters in children. Drug reactions both good & bad are positively correlated to weight in children. There is much more concern about the body's ability to compensate for too much of an administered drug. Adults seem to have more tolerance to a wider range of drug dosing.

My present opinion is that weight should not be used to determine adult dosages. Gender differences of course...but this is not related to weight. So if you are 200 pounds or 250 pounds it shouldn't matter. Again this is just my opinion because I haven't ever found anything to indicate that it is important.

Of course absence of knowledge is not knowlede of absence so take it for what its worth.

I believe that a bodybuilding dose is:

100mcg of CJC-1295 + 100 - 200 mcg GHRP-6 three times a day.

...and an anti-aging dose (still high enough for fatloss) is 100mcg of CJC-1295 pre-bed and 100mcg of GHRP-6 twice a day.

2

Quote:

Originally Posted by kutch

Also, any opinions on this study:

50mcg of CJC + 50mcg of GHRP-6 daily AND additional 50mcg of GHRP-6 PWO(or pre-breakfast)

You will get an increase in GH levels at that dose. If you do that run it for a longer period of time...and you should see a contribution to a tighter core.

Quote:

Originally Posted by kutch

Learning a lot here. Are you saying to dose a CJC/GHRP combo pre-bed?

Yes.

Quote:

Originally Posted by kutch

Others have said that dosing hgh pre-bed may affect your normal hgh release after you fall asleep. Is the CJC/GHRP combo different since your body is producing the hgh and it's not coming from an external source which may trigger your body to stop producing hgh?

Yes.

Quote:

Originally Posted by kutch

Also, since your body is already producing an hgh spike after you sleep, wouldn't it be more cost effective(if that's a priority) to skip that pre-bed dose?

No. In males the night-time growth hormone pulse is many many multiples larger then at any other time of the day.

So using an arbitrary example, if you introduce a doubling agent (i.e. a compound/factor capable of doubling the effect/outcome) into a pulse that has a secretory value of 100 then you end up with 200.

However if you introduce that same doubling agent into a pulse that has a secretory value of 10 then you end up with 20.

Aside from just mere volume the night-time growth hormone release is positively correlated with slow wave sleep. If you can do something to support slow wave sleep then you also end up supporting strong GH release. If you can do something to support night-time GH release you also end up supporting restful "growth & repair" promoting sleep.

Thats why when you use CJC or GHRP-6 you end up with deeper more regenerative sleep.

Below is something I wrote explaining Slow Wave Sleep & GH release. I know it is not directly related to your question but it is helpful to understand:

SWS & GH release

There are two types of sleep, rapid eye movement (REM) and non-rapid eye movement (NREM). Sleep proceeds in cycles composed of four types of stages of NREM and a stage of REM usually ordered as: 1 > 2 > 3 > 4 > 3 > 2 > REM

The cycle lasts on average 90 to 110 minutes, with a greater quantity of stages 3 and 4 experienced early in the night and more REM later in the night.

NREM accounts for 75-80% of total sleep time. Non-REM is comprised of four stages; stages 1 and 2 are considered 'light sleep', and 3 and 4 'deep sleep' or slow-wave sleep (SWS).

It has been shown that sleep, more specifically slow-wave sleep (SWS), does affect growth hormone levels in adult men. During eight hours sleep, it has been demonstrated in several studies that the men with a high percentage of SWS (average 24%) also had high growth hormone secretion, while subjects with a low percentage of SWS (average 9%) had low growth hormone secretion.

In one very complete study referenced by several others, it was demonstrated that "GH secretory rates and peripheral GH concentrations were maximally correlated with sleep stage, with lags of 4.5 and 16 min, respectively, suggesting that maximal GH release occurs within minutes of the onset of stage 3 or 4 sleep".

Furthermore "sleep-related augmentation of GH secretion&#8230; usually occurs around midnight and the GH levels at that time are, as a rule, at their highest during the 24-hour period. Partially, this phenomenon is time-entrained and partially related to sleep itself. It is associated with a slow wave sleep, and the maximal GH levels occur within minutes of the onset of slow wave sleep" -Holl RW, Hartman ML, Veldhuis JD, et al. Thirty-second sampling of plasma growth hormone in man: correlation with sleep stages. J Clin Endocrinol Metab 1991;72:854-61.

The origin of nocturnal GH release in humans is still unknown. Most likely hypothalamic GHRH release is a major contributing component, but an additional role of another factor, presumably augmenting GHRH responsiveness of the somatotrophs, is likely. However the precise explanatory mechanisms are still not fully identified.

It is worth reiterating though that nocturnal release of GH makes up only a fraction of the total daily GH release in women, but the bulk of GH output in men.

__________________

3

On the topic of GHRP-6 dosing [Here is the range]

Assuming that your GHRP-6 (or any of the GHRPs (i.e. GHRP-2, Hexarelin...) is of the same quality as that used in the studies then 100mcg is enough.

The saturation dose was determined to be 100mcg. So the studies that use GHRP-6 for the most part used either 100mcg or 1mcg/1kg of bodyweight. Consequently most of the GH release numbers for GHRP-6 that we discussed in this thread came from studies on humans dosing 100mcg at a time.

However it has been determined in a few studies, particularly the ones using Hexarelin as the GHRP that the highest dosing after which there is no effect is somewhat variable among people and could be 200mcg to 400mcg.

On the otherhand there has been demonstrated synergy in GH (growth hormone) release between GHRH (growth hormone releasing hormone) and GHRP-2 (growth hormone releasing peptides) at the following dose: 100mcg GHRH + 30mcg GHRP-2

4

After I finish this cycle I'm dropping down to just 100mcg of CJC-1295 pre-bed w/ GHRP-6. That's only 700mcg per week and that is more than enough to derive a solid longer-term benefit.

I've been on the higher dosing scheme for several weeks with several more weeks to go and I "feel" for me that it may be too high off cycle.

So the lower dose you mentioned need not be considered a "poor man's" dose especially if you use a spot of GHRP-6 (or Hex or GHRP-2 or Ipamorelin) with it.

By-the-way you also proposed a 5 day on/ 2 off protocol with 100mcg of CJC-1295 used at each dosing. The overall levels would look like the numbers I used in the post above except they would be half (50%) of those values.

5

Sub Q or intramuscular

Yes you can ...thats what I do. There is no should when it comes to intramuscular (IM) vs. subcutaneous (SC). Either is fine. There is no local effect nor any real increase in uptake if administered IM. SC was the advantage of being very easy and convenient.

For a lot of human studies they were done via subcutaneous injection.

Never did I see specific reference to intra-muscular. The release curves for the subcutaneous administration looked very similiar to the release curves for I.V. There is not much delay ...a few minutes tops.

Actually unless you are really fat or have scar tissue in the muscle you inject into water based injects have about the same release timing.

I know personally because my insulin injects result in the peak hitting at the same time no matter which way I go.

I also know because after you read study after study you easily see that it doesn't much matter.

6

Eating

You should always try to admininster the CJC/GHRP first and wait a bit before eating.

The reason?

Unlike synthetic GH we are depending on the body to make GH for us. Once GH has been made and is circulating great...but we need to get it made first.

The studies show that circulating fatty acids can really inhibit the production of GHRH and carbs to a lesser extent.

The studies show that circulating fatty acids only blunt but do not inhibit the action of GHRPs. Carbs blunt but to a lesser extent.

It can be argued soundly that it doesn't matter because the CJC (GHRH) is not being made it is being injected. All it needs to do is act on the pituitary...so even in the presence of food it should still function.

However some of GHRP-6s benefit is inducing GHRH release from the hypothalamus. In addition food may blunt some of the pituitary action of GHRH.

So it is best to wait a bit.

How long?

Imagine or refer back to the release curves. GH release happens pretty quickly with either peptide or both together. Within the first 5 minutes the pulse of GH starts to rapidly rise and does so until it peaks at about the 30 minute mark. So I would think that you should always wait at least 10 minutes post administration to eat and if you have the time up to 30 minutes.

In the morning and PWO I administer CJC/GHRP-6 on an empty stomach and wait for 30 minutes. Then my insulin shot (if that happens to be part of my protocol at the time) and I eat.

However pre-bed I usually have plenty of fats in my system. I often (when not dieting) have peanut butter or some combo of fats/protein. I always wait at least 30 minutes after eating my last snack before administering the CJC/GHRP and going to bed.

I don't think the peanut butter in my system really effected my night-time GH release. I've been doing it this way for months and I think it works fine. No night-time hunger and I don't think it interferes with the GH release.

All this to say ...just give yourself a little time between administration & eating. If it is convienent to go 30 minutes do it...if not don't go that long.

Part of the beauty of CJC-1295 is that it stays around. So it is always going to continually act on the pituitary to release GH no matter that you are sometimes eating...

ERRATUM (1/20/2009): Clarification, fats including peanut butter should be avoided well BEFORE administration of peptides. I do not eat fats within a few hours of administration.

7

Storage

Storage

Freeze-dried powder can be stored at -20 degree C for over a year. Reconstituted solution should be kept in the refrigerator at 2-8 degree C and used as early as possible. Avoid multiple freeze-thaw cycles and exposure to frequent for lyophilized powder or reconstituted vials.

Here are a few interesting snippets from studies on storage:

Storage

The following paragraph comes from a study that sent the peptide home with study participants for self-administration.

Vials were stored frozen until dispensed to the subjects, then kept at 4 C for 10 days at home. High performance liquid chromatographic analysis showed that the peptide was stable at 4 C for at least 2 weeks.

The following seems to indicate that GHRP-6 which is a simple peptide chain unlike IGF-1 which is more complex, is relatively resistant to degradation under the right circumstances at room temperature for almost five years.

The influence of the various buffer species (acetate, citrate, phosphate and borate) was shown to be different and the maximum stability of GHRP-6 was revealed to be in acetate buffer of pH 5.5-6.0. Degradation of GHRP-6 was greater in citrate-containing buffers than in acetate-containing ones. Furthermore, in the citrate-containing buffers, the higher buffer concentration caused greater degradation than the lower ones, but the concentration effect was negligible in acetate-containing buffers. Aqueous solution of GHRP-6 buffered with acetate (0.01 M, pH 5.5) showed a predicted t90% of 4.73 years at 20°C. - Degradation kinetics of growth hormone-releasing hexapeptide (GHRP-6) in aqueous solution, In Sik Ha&#8230; International Journal of Pharmaceutics Volume 144, Issue 1, 22 November 1996, Pages 91-97

It is worth noting the characteristics of the primary aqueous solution we use to reconstitute these peptides:

Bacteriostatic Water for injection, USP is a sterile, nonpyrogenic preparation of water for injection containing 0.9% (9 mg/mL) of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative. It is supplied in a multiple-dose container from which repeated withdrawals may be made to dilute or dissolve drugs for injection. The pH is 5.7 (4.5 to 7.0)

Or for GHRH

Quote:

Originally Posted by datBtrue;

In general the following applies:

Therapeutic Peptides and Proteins:

Formulation, Processing, and Delivery

Systems, Second Edition

by Ajay K. Banga

5.5.4 Storage in solid state

Lyophilized powders can be quite stable as long as they are not reconstituted.

For example, Activase® lyophilized powder shows no significant loss of

bioactivity after storage for more than 4 years at controlled room temperature.

Degradation in the solid state often takes place by aggregation. The

stability of a protein in the solid state is dependent on the moisture content

of the solid, temperature, and composition of the formulation....

These degradation factors become more important the longer the chain of amino acids becomes & with the inclusion of amino acids sensitive to degradation.

Storage of unreconstituted peptides in frozen form (devoid of moisture) is always far more preferable for long-term storage then reconstituted peptides.

GHRP-6 is a simple chain with no extra-sensitive amino acids. But Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) is more sensitive because it is a longer chain composed of some sensitive amino acids. The added bioconjugation complex of CJC-1295 appears to be stable and shouldn't effect degradation/life of the peptide it is attached to...GHRH.

To answer stability questions the best way is to find studies that specifically examine the stability of the peptide you are interested in.

We have already looked to a very comprehensive study of GHRP-6 now lets look at a stability study for a slightly modified GHRH (and by undeclared assumption CJC-1295).

Investigation of the chemical stability of a new growth hormone-releasing hormone (GHRH) analogue by HPLC, M Idei, I Mezo, EZ Szabo, and G Keri, Biomed Chromatogr, March 1, 1996; 10(2): 89-91

The stability of a new active growth hormone-releasing hormone analogue (D-Ala2,Nle27,(gamma-amino-butyric acid)30-GHRH(1-30)-NH2) was investigated during storage at different temperatures in aqueous solution. Samples stored for various periods of time were analysed by HPLC.

It is concluded that in aqueous solution D-Ala2, Nle27,(gamma-amino-butyric acid)30-growth hormone-releasing hormone (1-30)-NH2 is stable: at least for 36 days at 4 degrees C; for 28 days at 25 degrees C; and for 10 days at 37 degrees C.

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin

GHRP-6, GHRP-2 and Hexarelin are all interchangeable. They are treated as interchangeable in the studies. They work via the same mode of action. Their slight differences are probably attributable to the different "batches" of non-pituitary neurons they excite. One peptide may excite one "batch" more or less than another.

Hexarelin is the strongest of the GHS peptides. It also induces higher amounts of cortisol & prolactin then the other peptides. It may (according to one comparison study) desensitize quicker. GHRP-2 is a little less strong with less impact on cortisol & prolactin. GHRP-6 has very little impact on cortisol & prolactin (although it is a little elevated above 1mcg/kg dosing) and is a little less stronger than GHRP-2.

So you could choose whichever is cheaper. I know GHRP-6 & GHRP-2 cost the same to make. However GHRP-6 at the moment at retail level is a lot cheaper...

There is no direct benefit to combining GHRPs because they all act through the same mode of action. You just choose one and run it from the saturation dose of 100mcg up to the maximally beneficial dose (which would be 300mcg - 400mcg) at each administration.

I know on the web you see old posts where people talk about the positive effect of combining Hex & GHRP-6. Thats just incorrect. What you do is make a decision on how much GHS you want to run and then choose among the GHS (GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Hexarelin, Ipamorelin). If you really wanted to combine peptides you could choose to use a total peptide dose of say 300mcg which you could apportion half (150mcg) to GHRP-2 and half to GHRP-6 OR use Hexarelin , GHRP-2, GHRP-6 in equal thirds to fill that 300mcg dose slot.

However there is no synergy between these GHRPs and no advantage to dosing these peptides together. I wouldn't combine them to reach my total. I'd just run one and if I ran out and had another on hand I'd continue with that one.

Personally I would be careful with Hexarelin. The upper ranges of dosing 300 - 400 mcg are likely to induce desentsitization and may require time off and will induce the most prolactin & cortisol release.

With GHRP-6 you can dose all the way up to 400mcg & not worry these issues. I don't really worry much about these issues with GHRP-2 either. With GHRP-2 I'd just make sure to avoid dosing much above 200mcg.

CJC-1295 without DAC

Most people are using CJC-1295(without DAC). This is what I call modified GRF(1-29).

GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone) as it naturally occurs has 44 amino acids. But because the final 15 amino acids have no effect on GH release (or any other yet ascertained value) they were dropped in the synthetic construction of GHRH. This synthetic construct is called Growth Hormone Releasing Factor (GRF) and the number of amino acids are designated (1-29).

So GRF(1-29) is really the active part of GHRH and it is both a prescription drug called Sermorelin & a research compound called GRF(1-29).

An analog is when changes are made to the structure of GRF(1-29). The primary analogs make these changes by substituting some of the amino acids with others. This is done to increase potency via an increase in receptor-binding strength and or increase half-life by reducing susceptibility to degradation.

The analog that we are most familiar with is modified GRF(1-29), called Tetra-substituted GRF(1-29) in one of the CJC-1295 studies. This analog is also known to us because the Chinese brokers called it this (but is NEVER EVER referred to in scientific literature as) CJC-1295(without DAC).

To the world of science CJC-1295 ONLY refers to GRF(1-29) w/ the modifications, plus a 30th amino acid Lysine attached to a drug affinity complex which enables plasma binding to albumin (post injection).

So to directly answer your question using your terminology CJC-1295(without DAC) is the correct choice.

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

ANTI-CATABOLISM -> Ghrelin, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Hexarelin <- ?

GHRP-2, a GHS-R agonist, directly acts on myocytes to attenuate the dexamethasone-induced expressions of muscle-specific ubiquitin ligases, Atrogin-1 and MuRF1, Daisuke Yamamoto, et al., Life Sciences 82 (2008) 460-466

Introduction

A variety of diseases and conditions, including sepsis, cancer, renal failure, excess of glucocorticoid, denervation and disuse of muscle, can cause muscle atrophy. In these diverse conditions, the atrophying muscles show increased protein degradation through activation of the ubiquitin (Ub)-proteasome pathway (Baracos et al., 1995; Kayali et al., 1987; Price et al., 1996; Tiao et al., 1997; Tischler et al., 1990). It is recently reported that the expressions of Atrogin-1 and MuRF1, both of which are musclespecific Ub-ligases, are involved in protein degradation in muscle and increased in these diverse conditions causing muscle atrophy (Bodine et al., 2001; Gomes et al., 2001; Lecker et al., 2004). Atrogin-1 is a muscle-specific F-box type E3 ligase and reported to be induced 8 to 40 fold in muscle atrophy during fasting, diabetes, cancer and renal failure (Bodine et al., 2001), up to 3 fold in hind limb suspension, immobilization and denervation, and up to 10 fold in cachetic or dexamethasone administration model (Gomes et al., 2001). MuRF1 is a Ring Finger type muscle-specific E3 ligase that is initially found in association with the myofibril (Kandarian and Jackman, 2006) and suggested to play an important role in the myofibrillar proteins breakdown. Both muscle-specific E3 ligases are considered to play a pivotal role in muscle atrophy because knockout mice lacking these E3 ligases are prevented from muscle atrophy (56% sparing for atrogin-1-/- and 36% for MuRF1-/-) (Bodine et al., 2001).

On the other hand, several protective factors for muscle atrophy have been reported. One of the potent protective factors is IGF-I. IGF-I prevents muscle atrophy induced by glucocorticoid (Kanda et al., 1999; Schakman et al., 2005), disuse (Alzghoul et al., 2004) and denervation (Day et al., 2002). IGF-I has a potency to inhibit Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 expressions in atrophying muscle (Sacheck et al., 2004; Stitt et al., 2004). The protective effect of IGF-I for muscle atrophy, at least partly, is exerted by this mechanism (Bodine et al., 2001; Lecker et al., 2004).

Ghrelin stimulates GH release from the pituitary through the GH secretagogue receptor (GHS-R) (Kojima et al., 1999). Also, Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide-2 (GHRP-2), a synthetic ligand for GHS-R, stimulates GH release from the pituitary (Wu et al., 1996). GHRP-2 administration increases plasma GH levels in rats (Sawada et al., 1994) and humans (Pihoker et al., 1995). As a result, plasma IGF-I levels are reported to increase in some studies (Bowers et al., 2004). Thus, GHRP-2 is expected to have a protective action against muscle atrophy via IGF-I. Indeed, a recent report suggested that GHRP-2 was able to prevent arthritis-induced increase in Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 expressions in rat muscle (Granado et al., 2005).

On the other hand, there are reports suggesting the presence of GHS-R in muscle (Papotti et al., 2000; Pierno et al., 2003) and the signal transduction mechanism of ghrelin is partly similar to those of IGF-I and insulin (Murata et al., 2002). Hence GHS-R ligands may play a role in the process of muscle atrophy.

In the present study, we have examined the effect of GHRP-2 on Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels in dexamethasoneinduced muscle atrophy in the rats, as a model of muscle atrophy that is often observed during steroid hormone-treatment in human. We have further tested whether the effect is a direct action on myocytes through GHS-R and found for the first time that GHRP-2 directly acted on myocytes.

...

Discussion

In the present experiment, we found that GHRP-2 attenuated Atrogin-1 mRNA level induced by dexamethasone in ratmuscles. Although the mechanism by which dexamethasone causes muscle atrophy is unknown, one possibility is via enhancement of glutamine synthetase activity (Falduto et al., 1992a, B) and the other is via induction of Atrogin-1 expression (Bodine et al., 2001; Lecker et al., 2004).

GHRP-2 has an action to stimulate GH secretion from pituitary, which in turn could increase plasma IGF-I levels. Since IGF-I has been reported to be a growth factor causing muscle hypertrophy (Kanda et al., 1999; Schakman et al., 2005), the elevation of plasma IGF-I levels may affect dexamethasoneinduced muscle atrophy. Interestingly IGF-I has been already reported to attenuate Atrogin-1 expression in vivo (Sacheck et al., 2004; Stitt et al., 2004). In the present study, however, plasma IGF-I levels were not changed by the treatment with GHRP-2. This finding was consistent with previous reports that GHRP-2 did not increase plasma IGF-I levels in mice (Tschop et al., 2002) and humans (Nijland et al., 1998), suggesting that GHRP-2 does not always increase plasma IGF-I levels. Our data rather suggested that the reduced mRNA levels of Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 in muscle by GHRP-2 was not due to the rise of circulating IGF-I levels. In addition, IGF-I expression in soleus muscles was not affected by GHRP-2 in the present study. Recently, Granado et al. (2005) reported that subcutaneous daily administration of GHRP-2 (100 ug/kg) decreased expression of Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 in atrophic muscle of adjuvant-induced arthritis rats. In their report, plasma IGF-I level was much lower in arthritis rats than in normal control and GHRP-2 did not increase muscle IGF-I mRNA level. Their findings, consistent with our findings, suggested that GHRP-2 decreased Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels through a pathway other than circulating IGF-I and local IGF-I production.

Binding assay using GHS-R ligands has shown specific binding sites in muscle (Papotti et al., 2000) and in vitro application of ghrelin or ghrelin agonists modulated chloride and potassium conductance in rat muscle (Pierno et al., 2003). These findings suggest the presence of GHS-R in skeletal muscle. In this experiment, we found the expression of GHSR-1a in differentiated C2C12 cells. We have already reported that intracellular signal pathways of ghrelin were partly similar to those of insulin and IGF-I (Murata et al., 2002). From the above reasons, we speculated GHRP-2 might work in myocytes to suppress Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels like IGF-I and examined whether GHRP-2 has a direct action on myocytes to inhibit Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA expressions. GHRP-2 dose-dependently suppressed dexamethasone-induced Atrogin- 1 and MuRF1 expressions in C2C12 cells. These findings indicate that GHRP-2 directly acts on myocytes and attenuates the level of Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA.

To further clarify a direct suppressive effect of GHRP-2 on Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels, [D-Lys3]-GHRP-6, a GHS-R-1a antagonist was used in C2C12 cells. There are two types of ghrelin receptors, GHS-R-1a and GHS-R-1b (Howard et al., 1996; Mckee et al., 1997). GHS-R-1a is an active receptor mediating ghrelin action. GHS-R-1b, a splicing variant of GHSR-1a, does not mediate ghrelin signal. We examined the specificity of GHRP-2 action using [D-Lys3]-GHRP-6. We found that [D-Lys3]-GHRP-6 partly and completely reversed the suppressive effects of GHRP-2 on Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels, respectively. These results suggest that GHRP-2 directly inhibits Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA level through GHS-R-1a.

Since C2C12 cells produce IGF-I (Frost et al., 2003), paracrine or autocrine action of IGF-I may be involved in the suppressive effect of GHRP-2 on Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA level. To elucidate this possibility, we measured IGF-I mRNA level in C2C12 cells. However, we were not able to find the increase in IGF-I mRNA in C2C12 cells in response to GHRP-2, suggesting that locally produced-IGF-I in C2C12 cells is not involved in the suppressive effect of GHRP-2 on Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels. Dexamethasone also did not influence IGF-I mRNA level in C2C12 cells, although it decreased IGF-I mRNA level in vivo soleus muscle. These results suggest that dexamethasone has an indirect action to reduce IGF-I mRNA level in muscles in in vivo animals. Glucocorticoid is reported to inhibit pulsatile GH secretion (Giustina and Veldhuis, 1998) and reduce GH receptor expression (King and Carter-Su, 1995). As a result, IGF-I mRNA level was thought to decrease in vivo experiment in the present study. Dexamethasone has been reported to reduce the expression in in vivo animals (Gilson et al., 2007), being consistent with our in vivo result.

In summary, GHRP-2 suppressed dexamethasone-induced Atrogin-1 mRNA expressions in in vivo rats without elevating plasma IGF-I and IGF-I mRNA in muscle. Furthermore GHRP-2 decreased dexamethasone-induced Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 expressions in C2C12 myocytes. This effect was blocked by the addition of [D-Lys3]-GHRP-6, a GHS-R-1a antagonist. These findings suggest that a direct action of GHRP-2 through GHSR-1a suppresses Atrogin-1 and MuRF1 mRNA levels in C2C12 cells. GHRP-2 might lead to the protection of muscle atrophy induced by dexamethasone.

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

ANABOLISM -> Ghrelin, Des-Acyl Ghrelin, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Hexarelin = Promote Differention & Fusion of Muscle Cells <- ?

Ghrelin and Des-Acyl Ghrelin Promote Differentiation and Fusion of C2C12 Skeletal Muscle Cells, Nicoletta Filigheddu, Molecular Biology of the Cell Vol. 18, 986-994, March 2007

...

DISCUSSION

Skeletal muscle satellite cells are quiescent mononucleated myoblasts, located between the sarcolemma and the basal membrane of terminally differentiated adult muscle fibers. On muscle diseases or direct injury, quiescent satellite cells are activated to undergo proliferation and eventually differentiate to allow muscle regeneration.

Skeletal muscle regeneration involves, sequentially, satellite cell proliferation, commitment to terminal differentiation, cell fusion into multinucleated syncitia, and muscle fiber formation.

Such mechanisms leading to muscle regeneration are poorly understood; they seem to recapitulate the embryonic program of differentiation, although the extracellular factors regulating such processes may be different.

Satellite cell differentiation into skeletal muscle can be subdivided into temporally separable events, coordinated by the expression of proteins of the muscle regulatory factors family, such as myogenin, and of cyclin-dependent kinase inhibitor of the p21 family (Andres and Walsh, 1996), resulting in cell cycle exit and commitment to terminal differentiation. Later on, expression of muscle contractile proteins, such as MHCs and myosin light chains (MLCs), are hallmarks of phenotypic differentiation. Finally, fusion of myocytes into multinucleated myotubes is the terminal step of muscle differentiation.

The growing interest in skeletal muscle regeneration is associated to the opening of new therapeutic strategies for several muscular degenerative pathologies such as dystrophies, muscular atrophy, and cachexia associated to aging, cancer, chronic heart failure, and acquired immunodeficiency syndrome as well as the treatments of skeletal muscle injury after trauma.

Although Ghrelin (GHR) is a circulating hormone mainly secreted by the stomach, it is also synthesized in a number of tissues, suggesting both endocrine and paracrine effects (Gnanapavan et al., 2002).

The evidence that 1) Ghrelin (GHR) up-regulation is specifically associated to either congestive heart failure (CHF)- or cancer- induced cachexia (Nagaya et al., 2001, Shimizu et al., 2003) and that its administration strongly prevents CHF associated cachexia (Nagaya et al., 2004); 2) GHR, (Des-Acyl Ghrelin) D-GHR, and Growth Hormone Secretagogues (GHSs) inhibit apoptosis of cardiac myocytes (Filigheddu et al., 2001; Baldanzi et al., 2002); and 3) skeletal muscle features high binding sites for synthetic GHSs (Papotti et al., 2000), lead us to speculate that GHR and D-GHR may act directly also on skeletal muscle. Indeed, we observed that both GHR and D-GHR stimulate tyrosine phosphorylation of several proteins and activate ERK-1/2 and Akt (data not shown), indicating that both factors could exert a biological activity on these cells.

Here, we show that nanomolar concentrations of both GHR and D-GHR induce the differentiation of proliferating skeletal myoblasts in a concentration-dependent manner and promote their fusion into multinucleated syncitia in vitro. The cellular and molecular mechanisms by which GHR and D-GHR elicit these responses are not known. Cell cycle withdrawal is a prerequisite for myogenic terminal differentiation (Walsh and Perlman, 1997). Indeed, the ability of GHR and D-GHR to reduce DNA synthesis of proliferating C2C12 myoblasts is highly consistent with their prodifferentiative activity. However, inhibition of cell proliferation is not sufficient to elicit muscle differentiation. For example, myostatin inhibits both proliferation and differentiation of C2C12 myoblasts, through down-regulation of MyoD and myogenin expression (Joulia et al., 2003). Conversely, GHR and D-GHR, beyond inhibiting cell proliferation, induce the expression of myogenin, which is required for the complete program of differentiation of skeletal myoblasts to proceed (Zhang et al., 1999). To our knowledge this is the first evidence for an extracellular factor able to induce muscle differentiation of proliferating skeletal myoblasts in GM.

In proliferating C2C12 myoblasts, activation of p38 pathway obtained by overexpression of constitutively active MKK6 is sufficient to induce myogenin expression, cell cycle exit, and skeletal muscle terminal differentiation (Wu et al., 2000). Thus, we investigated whether GHR and D-GHR prodifferentiative activity is mediated by p38. Consistently, inhibition of p38 by cell treatment with SB203580 resulted in the partial albeit significant inhibition of GHR and D-GHR induced differentiative activity. In addition, we also showed that both GHR and D-GHR activate p38. Altogether, these data demonstrate that GHR and D-GHR act as antiproliferative and prodifferentiative factors by stimulating the p38 pathway.

The lack of expression of Growth Hormone Secretagogue Receptor One-A (GHSR-1a) in either C2C12 myoblasts and skeletal muscle tissue (Gnanapavan et al., 2002) as well as the activity exerted by D-GHR suggest that GHR and D-GHR-differentiating activities are mediated by a yet unidentified receptor, common to both acylated and unacylated peptide and distinct from GHSR-1a. Indeed, here we showed that C2C12 cells feature high-affinity common binding sites for both GHR and D-GHR. Such binding sites are specific, because they do not recognize either N-terminal truncated ghrelin or motilin, which are unable to induce differentiation. These studies also demonstrate that the N-terminal portion of the GHR peptide is required for binding and induction of C2C12 muscular differentiation. Together, these data provide further evidence for novel GHR receptor subtypes, which do not discriminate between the acylated and unacylated peptide. Although evidence for common GHR and D-GHR receptors have been reported in several cells, including a cardiomyocyte-derived cell line (Baldanzi et al., 2002), this is the first evidence for their expression in skeletal muscle.

We also verified whether the ghrelin gene is up-regulated in C2C12 myoblasts induced to differentiate in DM. However, no difference of ghrelin expression was detected by real-time RT-PCR between proliferating and differentiating cells (data not shown), suggesting that GHR gene product is not involved in DM-induced skeletal muscle differentiation in vitro.

By showing that GHR and D-GHR stimulate terminal differentiation of skeletal myoblasts in vitro, we may raise the hypothesis that the function of GHR gene may be involved in skeletal muscle differentiation in vivo. However, the lack of a consistent phenotype in GHR knockout mice, suggests that GHR function is not required for myogenesis during development. Consistently, we have not detected any GHR expression in somites or related structures during embryonic development by in situ hybridization (data not shown). However, although not essential for embryo development, GHR might be involved in the complex process of myogenesis in the adulthood, i.e., in regenerative processes of skeletal muscle. This hypothesis is consistent with the data showing that FGF6 is not required for muscle development, but is required in the adult for damage-induced muscle regeneration (Floss et al., 1997).

Upon muscular injury, skeletal myoblasts are activated to terminally differentiate through an autocrine/paracrine loop. We may speculate that GHR would contribute to skeletal muscle plasticity, promoting the differentiation and fusion of myoblasts in the damaged muscles. If this hypothesis would be proved, the activation of the receptor mediating GHR and D-GHR differentiative activity as well as the over-expression of the hormone may provide novel therapeutic strategies for the reduction or retardation of several skeletalmuscle pathologies, including dystrophies, atrophies, and cachexia.

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

Mixed Peptides

Storage: Reconstituted (mixed) vials must be stored in the refrigerator (2 to 8 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Use within 8 weeks (2 months) of mixing.

It is NOT recommended to pre-load syringes and freeze them. When the peptide freezes there is a risk that it may come out of solution into particles. When it is thawed out again it may not return into solution, meaning particles will be injected which can cause irritation or damage at the injection site.

Note: PRE mixed peptide vials should not be shaken under any circumstances. None of our peptides come pre mixed and ALL packages include free solvent.

Unmixed Peptides

Storage: In powder (lyophilized) form vials should be stored frozen (0 to -20 degrees celcius).

Expiry: Will remain stable up to 48 months (4 years) in the freezer.

Unmixed vials can be stored in the freezer for a period of up to 48 months (4 years); however, if you are going to use the vials within 1 months then we recommend simply storing them in the refrigerator as repeated freeze-thaw cycles can cause damage to the peptide.

Storage Safety

Both mixed and unmixed vials should be stored inside sealed plastic satchels or containers and kept away from food in the refrigerator or freezer.

Also

CJC1295 without dac IS THE SAME AS modified GRF (1-29)...

Modified CJC or Dac-less CJC is just TSubed GRF 1-29(4 amino substitutions) . Halflife is about a couple of hours and needs to be dosed multiple times per day.

The health benefits of GHRP-2

The health benefits of GHRP-2 are immense, and it has enormous applications in the field of age management as practiced by centers like the Age Management Panama clinic. A normal part of the aging process for many people is a decrease in a variety of hormone levels, and an important part of the anti aging therapy process is to asses any existing hormone deficiencies. These deficiencies can be treated with GH Releasing Peptide-2, either in isolation or with other hormone therapies in order to have astounding effects.

Side effects:

The major side effect accompanied by the use of GHRP-2 or other GH secretagogues is a significant increase in appetite because secretagogues mimic the action of Ghrelin, a peptide which is released naturally in the lining of the stomach and increases hunger and gastric emptying.

More information:

It has also been discovered that when GHRP-6 and insulin are used simultaneously, GH response to GHRP-6 is increased. A recent study in normal mice showed significant differences in body composition, muscle growth, glucose metabolism, memory and cardiac function in the mice being administered the GHRP-6. There are still many questions regarding this fairly new compound, scientists are hoping to gain a better clinical understanding of the peptide through further research over the next few years.


----------



## Replicator

edited

double post :huh:


----------



## biglbs

Thank you mate a good study,showing much ,i need to digest before comment ,ace that,reps if i can!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> edited
> 
> double post :huh:


Well all that is bloody great mate,i think the first bit is a bit old,however Dat's section at the end is fairly upto date,as i say i have been studying these since Feb and using since just before my blood pressure was spotted and it has dropped-no if's or but's i read the last paragraph twice and totaly believe it mate,it has done for me,specialist tomorrow see if i can cast more light on the healing powers!


----------



## biglbs

Fathers day rib going in soon,Had a 4 eggs/2 new spuds for brekky/Will have some real ale with family later too.


----------



## 25434

Hello, have a lovely day big fella


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well all that is bloody great mate,i think the first bit is a bit old,however Dat's section at the end is fairly upto date,as i say i have been studying these since Feb and using since just before my blood pressure was spotted and it has dropped-no if's or but's i read the last paragraph twice and totaly believe it mate,it has done for me,specialist tomorrow see if i can cast more light on the healing powers!


Brilliant,,,can you post up the bit that is out of date

Cheers m8


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello, have a lovely day big fella


Thank you my lovely x Realy did have a great one too,how was yours mate?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Brilliant,,,can you post up the bit that is out of date
> 
> Cheers m8


Hi mate many parts of sections 1 and 2.dosing is very much based on weight now ,i will use 200mcg ghrp-2 where as study says saturation will be 100mcg for all users.

Also gh is in three major waves with constant fluctuations in a range of both male and female subjects a study has revealed,the waves tended to happen at 5pm/2am/12pm,in most subjects.Join Datbtrue mate it is evolving daily almost,good info.Thanks for your help though mate


----------



## biglbs

http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?4208-Intermittent-5-6-times-per-day

Interesting read,from Datbrue's information journals


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?4208-Intermittent-5-6-times-per-day
> 
> Interesting read,from Datbrue's information journals


That protocol is the same as I am doing at the moment.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hi mate many parts of sections 1 and 2.dosing is very much based on weight now ,i will use 200mcg ghrp-2 where as study says saturation will be 100mcg for all users.
> 
> Also gh is in three major waves with constant fluctuations in a range of both male and female subjects a study has revealed,the waves tended to happen at 5pm/2am/12pm,in most subjects.Join Datbtrue mate it is evolving daily almost,good info.Thanks for your help though mate


tried to join when i first started ghrp etc and got totally ignored


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> http://www.datbtrue.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?4208-Intermittent-5-6-times-per-day
> 
> Interesting read,from Datbrue's information journals


This link does not work ...ask for a password etc


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> That protocol is the same as I am doing at the moment.


Which one mate,once /twice/6 per day?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> This link does not work ...ask for a password etc


Hay mate,try and join again there is priceless info in there...............................


----------



## biglbs

:blowme:

OK GUYS I JUST GOT A LETTER FROM CONSULTANT IT READS AS FOLLOWS!

DICTATED 29/5/2012

TYPED 7/6/2012--- (A MONTH LATER LOL)

I have reviewed the result of your recent echocardiogram.This investigation confirms that the function of the HEART MUSCLE IS EXCELLENT.However,mild narrowing of one of the heart valves was confirmed on the echocardiogram and this condition is called mild aortic stenosis.YOU ARE UNLIKELY TO REQUIRE ANY SPECIFIC INTERVENTION ,for the mild aotic stenosis at present.

I have learnt

The fookin Gp slightly overstated the case!

I am probably in better knick than most people my age and many younger.

Use of gear when moderated with real time off is fairly safe.(i do not agree with blast and cruise as there is no rest for heart/liver/kidneys etc,sorry guys--feel free to flame it is just my own opinion!)

Peptides are benefictial in many ways.

A drink/junk on saturdays is fine.

My diet is a healthy one ---cholesterol <4,bp 130/85,liver function 100%,kidneys 100%,in fact asside from the valve restriction no issues at all!

The heart will thicken on left ventrical,with use of resistance training.

I am going to see the specialist later and will report back after,i feel so fookin releaved,i may have to crown my Gp though for scaring the sh1zzle out of me,the cvnt!

SO THE FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHT NOW!

I am so fookin relieved,


----------



## Guest

Glad to hear it m8, now back to reaching your goal! Nice and steady does it!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Glad to hear it m8, now back to reaching your goal! Nice and steady does it!


Too right mate,thanks


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :blowme:
> 
> OK GUYS I JUST GOT A LETTER FROM CONSULTANT IT READS AS FOLLOWS!
> 
> DICTATED 29/5/2012
> 
> TYPED 7/6/2012--- (A MONTH LATER LOL)
> 
> I have reviewed the result of your recent echocardiogram.This investigation confirms that the function of the HEART MUSCLE IS EXCELLENT.However,mild narrowing of one of the heart valves was confirmed on the echocardiogram and this condition is called mild aortic stenosis.YOU ARE UNLIKELY TO REQUIRE ANY SPECIFIC INTERVENTION ,for the mild aotic stenosis at present.
> 
> I have learnt
> 
> The fookin Gp slightly overstated the case!
> 
> I am probably in better knick than most people my age and many younger.
> 
> Use of gear when moderated with real time off is fairly safe.(i do not agree with blast and cruise as there is no rest for heart/liver/kidneys etc,sorry guys--feel free to flame it is just my own opinion!)
> 
> Peptides are benefictial in many ways.
> 
> A drink/junk on saturdays is fine.
> 
> My diet is a healthy one ---cholesterol <4,bp 130/85,liver function 100%,kidneys 100%,in fact asside from the valve restriction no issues at all!
> 
> The heart will thicken on left ventrical,with use of resistance training.
> 
> I am going to see the specialist later and will report back after,i feel so fookin releaved,i may have to crown my Gp though for scaring the sh1zzle out of me,the cvnt!
> 
> SO THE FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHT NOW!
> 
> I am so fookin relieved,


Brilliant news .....now back to what you never gave up doing any way LOL ....amd for teh tenth time how old are ye :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Brilliant news .....now back to what you never gave up doing any way LOL ....amd for teh tenth time how old are ye :mellow:


Cheers mate,i am four and eight....48!lol

Must get back to the gym now


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,i am four and eight....48!lol
> 
> Must get back to the gym now


ahh just a minor eh :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ahh just a minor eh :lol:


No i run a cafe and other stuff no coal/tin at all


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> No i run a cafe and other stuff no coal/tin at all


I'll be up on my bike for breakfast next time i'm in Essex then..


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> :blowme:
> 
> OK GUYS I JUST GOT A LETTER FROM CONSULTANT IT READS AS FOLLOWS!
> 
> DICTATED 29/5/2012
> 
> TYPED 7/6/2012--- (A MONTH LATER LOL)
> 
> I have reviewed the result of your recent echocardiogram.This investigation confirms that the function of the HEART MUSCLE IS EXCELLENT.However,mild narrowing of one of the heart valves was confirmed on the echocardiogram and this condition is called mild aortic stenosis.YOU ARE UNLIKELY TO REQUIRE ANY SPECIFIC INTERVENTION ,for the mild aotic stenosis at present.
> 
> I have learnt
> 
> The fookin Gp slightly overstated the case!
> 
> I am probably in better knick than most people my age and many younger.
> 
> Use of gear when moderated with real time off is fairly safe.(i do not agree with blast and cruise as there is no rest for heart/liver/kidneys etc,sorry guys--feel free to flame it is just my own opinion!)
> 
> Peptides are benefictial in many ways.
> 
> A drink/junk on saturdays is fine.
> 
> My diet is a healthy one ---cholesterol <4,bp 130/85,liver function 100%,kidneys 100%,in fact asside from the valve restriction no issues at all!
> 
> The heart will thicken on left ventrical,with use of resistance training.
> 
> I am going to see the specialist later and will report back after,i feel so fookin releaved,i may have to crown my Gp though for scaring the sh1zzle out of me,the cvnt!
> 
> SO THE FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHT NOW!
> 
> I am so fookin relieved,


 Great new big man.

even more reason to push hard as feck now 

Nice one mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No i run a cafe and other stuff no coal/tin at all


SMART ASS :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

When you comin-workout and healthy fry up after?


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Great new big man.
> 
> even more reason to push hard as feck now
> 
> Nice one mate


Now where did i put that sus?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> SMART ASS :laugh:


Old git!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> When you comin-workout and healthy fry up after?


Good news on the Quacks report mate. Just keep an eye on things though.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon: :blowme:

Just got back from specialist heart unit

Check up in 2-3 years! :bounce:

Training ok but don't go mad he said,then he said but you gotta live yer life som hay,,,,,,,,,,

Also said may never need a valve and if i did they are able to now do through leg,so not even an open heart jobby,,,,, :thumb:

best bit............................re-start TrT!!! YES FFS YES,LOL/HEHA-WHOOP :w00t:


----------



## MRSTRONG

dont let the good news dampen your weight loss mate you still gotta get yer fat ass in gear and shift 7-8 stone 

good news though mate am pleased for ya .


----------



## strongmanmatt

Good stuff mate, glad it's come back clear, have a cider or a drink to celebrate success. Now go smash some big **** weights.


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> dont let the good news dampen your weight loss mate you still gotta get yer fat ass in gear and shift 7-8 stone
> 
> good news though mate am pleased for ya .


It will be far easier if i can have trt (never try and lose fat with f=all test in your body it does'nt work)and actualy train as i want a? :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good news lobes, nice strong ticker


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> It will be far easier if i can have trt (never try and lose fat with f=all test in your body it does'nt work)and actualy train as i want a? :thumb:


nothing stopping you banging 1g a week in .


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Good stuff mate, glad it's come back clear, have a cider or a drink to celebrate success. Now go smash some big **** weights.


On Sat as usual mate


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> nothing stopping you banging 1g a week in .


No rush and i like being nice


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> No rush and i like being nice


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Brilliant news, could not be happier for you mate:bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Brilliant news, could not be happier for you mate:bounce:


Thank you sir,much welcomed x:cool2:


----------



## xpower

So what's the current stats big mate?

You on track for ya goals still mate?


----------



## Tasty

Well happy for you daddio  I'll take you up on the fry up offer one day too :wink:


----------



## DiggyV

well thats a relief big guy! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> So what's the current stats big mate?
> 
> You on track for ya goals still mate?


Weight is still 385!

I have dropped strength due to no TRT:rolleyes:

When you have the low test and high fat it is hard to get anywhere TBH

I started to when i was on trt for the brief bit i was,so hope i will get some place now,as i also will stay on peps,today i ate an omlette with veg/meat,bit of fruit and jacket/meat for tea that's the lot.

Will crack on tomorrow and nothing will hold me back now,my target weight is 300lbs,at that i will review,thanks to the support i know i have now i will do this,it is a 6 month goal.


----------



## biglbs

Tasty said:


> Well happy for you daddio  I'll take you up on the fry up offer one day too :wink:


Must include a gym session son!


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> well thats a relief big guy! :thumb:


Only totaly my friend x


----------



## xpower

Good man.

Were all here when it gets damn dirty n nasty to try n pull ya through mate


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Good man.
> 
> Were all here when it gets damn dirty n nasty to try n pull ya through mate


I honestly have been choaked up mate,a great bunch of guysMust be hormones a?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I honestly have been choaked up mate,a great bunch of guysMust be hormones a?


 Feck nows lol.

I'm full of test n still get emotional lol.

(always been a hidden emotional chap though~)


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Feck nows lol.
> 
> I'm full of test n still get emotional lol.
> 
> (always been a hidden emotional chap though~)


I have dug out the greens and am sharpening them like rambo with his knife as we talk grrr


----------



## xpower

Greens????

I;m way too gay for those lol

oranges all the way (I draw with blue lol)

Used to use blues till I discovered totally painless orange 

hold on

I am a weakling after all lol


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Greens????
> 
> I;m way too gay for those lol
> 
> oranges all the way (I draw with blue lol)
> 
> Used to use blues till I discovered totally painless orange
> 
> hold on
> 
> I am a weakling after all lol


I like to blunt them before screwing then in too

I use green draw/blue in:lol:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I like to blunt them before screwing then in too
> 
> I use green draw/blue in:lol:


Feck me ya big n ard too lol


----------



## mikemull

Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Feck me ya big n ard too lol


It has been said:lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Great news!!!!!!!


Gotta catch,no sorry stay ahead of you a?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Gotta catch,no sorry stay ahead of you a?


 By the good lady just after Cialis I guess lol


----------



## Tasty

biglbs said:


> Must include a gym session son!


Oh without a doubt mate


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Good news lobes, nice strong ticker


Yes mate though i prefere vindaloo!


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



xpower said:


> By the good lady just after Cialis I guess lol


:whistling:you aint seen that yet realy:rolleyes:


----------



## Fatstuff

vinda(night on the)loo


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> vinda(night on the)loo


With phall(spell)


----------



## Fatstuff

have been gettin into my hot spicy food recently, had a madras hot pathia the other day and barely broke a sweat - think it might be time for me to up my game to vindaloo


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> have been gettin into my hot spicy food recently, had a madras hot pathia the other day and barely broke a sweat - think it might be time for me to up my game to vindaloo


No going back then!I love all spicey food and it is great for wizzing you up.just a shame about the cals in dishes with sauce! :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Morning strong ish fat ish boy ish


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> No going back then!I love all spicey food and it is great for wizzing you up.just a shame about the cals in dishes with sauce! :tongue:


fahl... if thats how you spell it


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Morning strong ish fat ish boy ish


Morning ya skinny strongish northern fairy x


----------



## biglbs

:smartass:



Jay.32 said:


> fahl... if thats how you spell it


 :smartass:

Ok sir ,sorry


----------



## Fatstuff

biglbs said:


> :smartass: :smartass:
> 
> Ok sir ,sorry


u were right lobes, dont listen to him its phal, phaal or phall


----------



## Tassotti

Foul


----------



## Replicator

Fowl :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I like to blunt them before screwing then in too
> 
> I use green draw/blue in:lol:


Green are best, and easier to move the syringe plunger


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I like to blunt them before screwing then in too
> 
> I use green draw/blue in:lol:


I use the white 19g 3 inchers and sink them right in ................I just like to make sure its in the muscle


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I use the white 19g 3 inchers and sink them right in ................I just like to make sure its in the muscle


Darning needles a? :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Green are best, and easier to move the syringe plunger


Old school baby!


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> u were right lobes, dont listen to him its phal, phaal or phall


Thanks phal,er pal,FFs look now! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Just got back from jaunt in camper,i slept outside as the bed was too small for me and my Mrs too!---Fat cow! :whistling: 

Was lovely under the stars!

No sleep but nice.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Just got back from jaunt in camper,i slept outside as the bed was too small for me and my Mrs too!---Fat cow! :whistling:
> 
> Was lovely under the stars!
> 
> No sleep but nice.


Exactly ..........the amount of things our ancestors must have seen that we wont or once in a while maybe ..unreal


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Exactly ..........the amount of things our ancestors must have seen that we wont or once in a while maybe ..unreal


I had a rabbit sit next to me


----------



## biglbs

I aint gonna say too much on this one but some stars do not seem to be stable,they move out of pattern-drives you wild!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I had a rabbit sit next to me


LOL....exactly ,see what Imean ...I was brough up in the country..you wouldnt believe all the things that have sat nwext to me mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL....exactly ,see what Imean ...I was brough up in the country..you wouldnt believe all the things that have sat nwext to me mg:


Pray tell=======and you missed a post^


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Just got back from jaunt in camper,i slept outside as the bed was too small for me and my Mrs too!---Fat cow! :whistling:
> 
> Was lovely under the stars!
> 
> No sleep but nice.


thats one way of saying your mrs booted you out the whippybago ...


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> thats one way of saying your mrs booted you out the whippybago ...


Silly soddus!We never row,i moan and she sulks,done.

I intend to buy kit for purpose ,it was great but damp!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Silly soddus!We never row,i moan and she sulks,done.
> 
> I intend to buy kit for purpose ,it was great but damp!


should of put an awning on the side , actually i know a man that sells them although the electric ones are a bit dodgy everytime you press the open close button the tv turns on and off proper del boy


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> should of put an awning on the side , actually i know a man that sells them although the electric ones are a bit dodgy everytime you press the open close button the tv turns on and off proper del boy


As you would expect it has 2!

Could not be assed to put 'proper'one up so slept under (ish)wind out fiamma!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Biglbs,

How is the training going, hoping your hitting it hard!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Biglbs,
> 
> How is the training going, hoping your hitting it hard!


Nope been away being a lazy cvnt!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> LOL....exactly ,see what Imean ...I was brough up in the country..you wouldnt believe all the things that have shat nwext to me mg:


----------



## biglbs

If you are gonna edit,do it correctly.......spell?


----------



## BestBefore1989

? my spelling is correct (for once) http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shat


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> If you are gonna edit,do it correctly.......spell?


exactly mate i mean nwext wtf does that mean :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh ... that was Replicator typo I figured if I changed that, and spelt brought correctly, and put a space in Imean it would be to many changes so I just made my sh1t joke


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Pray tell=======and you missed a post^


:no: i didnt like it :001_tt2:


----------



## Replicator




----------



## biglbs

What do you get if you cross a clown with a cvnt?

You lot!!!!

or a clunt!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Yes onward!

60 k Day Bench

30 reps x 60 k x 2 sets

24 x 60 k x 1 set

20 x 60 k x 1 set

7's bench for chest,performed in same way as Bi's x 3 sets @ 60 k

Did not manage full sevens though on last sets 6 then 5 as complete fail

2 x fly's light and strict full stretch

3 x cable cross over all drop sets to complete fail.

Triceps

Good pump from bench so 3 x sets pushdown @20 reps with stack

then 4 sets of each front and reverse grip single arm push down to fail each and every set,no rest at all,

All done fasted with diet tabs and peps,now with TrT TOO 250 sus x 1 /week,will add winny back in soon with prov.my world is complete

done

Gonna have a steak/sweet spud and beans in an hour.


----------



## mikemull

Good work mate, there was a 100 rep challenge at my old work with 60kg. Fastest time to complete 100reps you could rack it as many times as you wanted and do whatever reps you want just as long as you complete 100 reps. Seems easy but I think quickest time was around 2.5 mins one bloke just ripped out 2 sets of 50 but he was a beast! I stuck to 20s and 15s and it still took forever! I reckon you could challenge that!

This I think is a good way of training for you mixing it up with some heavy sessions, keep the body guessing and work down to a lean mean fighting weight!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good work mate, there was a 100 rep challenge at my old work with 60kg. Fastest time to complete 100reps you could rack it as many times as you wanted and do whatever reps you want just as long as you complete 100 reps. Seems easy but I think quickest time was around 2.5 mins one bloke just ripped out 2 sets of 50 but he was a beast! I stuck to 20s and 15s and it still took forever! I reckon you could challenge that!
> 
> This I think is a good way of training for you mixing it up with some heavy sessions, keep the body guessing and work down to a lean mean fighting weight!


Thanks Mike,for years i only ever did heavy,i have therefor not got the pumped size that i feel i will get back from BB style training so that is why i am at it,for condition and fullness,as you have said. 

I see your training is going well!

I may try that challenge soon,sounds fun


----------



## mikemull

I got good results a few years ago by doing heavy one week 6-8 reps then light the next for 20 reps on everything.

Yeah not going bad at the mo cheers mate.


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> I got good results a few years ago by doing heavy one week 6-8 reps then light the next for 20 reps on everything.
> 
> Yeah not going bad at the mo cheers mate.


The great thing about lighter stuff is it strengthens the tendons,ready for a blast!


----------



## biglbs

Just ordered £650 worth of peps from Tom's site,it has tracking nos almost by return,super service,good prices too!


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> Just ordered £650 worth of peps from Tom's site,it has tracking nos almost by return,super service,good prices too!


Didn't know he had a site. He just sent me a list of prices. Link?


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Didn't know he had a site. He just sent me a list of prices. Link?


Log in at datbtrue and they are now recommending him,so follow the link from there,you must be a member,i think you are though Tass!


----------



## Tassotti

biglbs said:


> Log in at datbtrue and they are now recommending him,so follow the link from there,you must be a member,i think you are though Tass!


All I see is an email address ?!?!?


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> All I see is an email address ?!?!?


Use it and wait:rolleyes:


----------



## Replicator

mikemull said:


> Good work mate, there was a 100 rep challenge at my old work with 60kg. Fastest time to complete 100reps you could rack it as many times as you wanted and do whatever reps you want just as long as you complete 100 reps. Seems easy but I think quickest time was around 2.5 mins one bloke just ripped out 2 sets of 50 but he was a beast! I stuck to 20s and 15s and it still took forever! I reckon you could challenge that!
> 
> This I think is a good way of training for you mixing it up with some heavy sessions, keep the body guessing and work down to a lean mean fighting weight!


100 reps in 2.5 mins , thats 75 seconds per 50 reps ...must be them half reps you see a lot do these days ...cant be full reps chest to halfinch short of full extension ..you just couldnt do it ..try it yourself with half that.30kg ...........half reps yes .........fullreps No :no:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> The great thing about lighter stuff is it strengthens the tendons,ready for a blast!


Good coz Im having to do that with pushing exercises with tearing my tendons at top of elbow where they tie in .....did it in FEb I think it was ...its a slow road back :crying:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> 100 reps in 2.5 mins , thats 75 seconds per 50 reps ...must be them half reps you see a lot do these days ...cant be full reps chest to halfinch short of full extension ..you just couldnt do it ..try it yourself with half that.30kg ...........half reps yes .........fullreps No :no:


I recon it is bloody hard after today,i am not known as a slacker and could do 40 odd then poss 30,but after that i would need a minuites rest minimum:blink:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Good coz Im having to do that with pushing exercises with tearing my tendons at top of elbow where they tie in .....did it in FEb I think it was ...its a slow road back :crying:


It should help mate, also if you can afford some Gh to micro jab localy it may help a bit too!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It should help mate, also if you can afford some Gh to micro jab localy it may help a bit too!


Well I do the peps so hoping thatsa help ....Gh No not at the prices I just couldnt afford it not on the mrs's wages and mine are all accounted for :blush:

Gonna watch John carter at 8 the night ,....watched it once already but tyhe wife hasnt so gonna watch it again with her ,coz I thought it was the pea & Ham . :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Well I do the peps so hoping thatsa help ....Gh No not at the prices I just couldnt afford it not on the mrs's wages and mine are all accounted for :blush:
> 
> Gonna watch John carter at 8 the night ,....watched it once already but tyhe wife hasnt so gonna watch it again with her ,coz I thought it was the pea & Ham . :thumb:


Never seen it mate!

Is it on Scotish Tv only?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Never seen it mate!
> 
> Is it on Scotish Tv only?


no its on DVD


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> no its on DVD


Now i look a wee cvnt:lol: :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Now i look a wee cvnt:lol: :lol:


Exactly LOl, later m8 DVD is On :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Exactly LOl, later m8 DVD is On :thumbup1:


Ha Ha !


----------



## biglbs

Pulled old painless out of the bag,

Winny/proviron/t3-t4 ready for next week,

sus. is kicking in as felt angry at a fool todaymg:He will be ok soon

peps due tomorrow,via Ups


----------



## Replicator

Brilliant film that was ...well I better go delete my face off here before some fvcker at my work clocks it ....probably never would but cant be too careful LOL

Sore head now think I gonna go to bed till the morra m8 good night :yawn:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Brilliant film that was ...well I better go delete my face off here before some fvcker at my work clocks it ....probably never would but cant be too careful LOL
> 
> Sore head now think I gonna go to bed till the morra m8 good night :yawn:


Nice one mate!


----------



## biglbs

Cooking up 10 kilo of stewing beef for stew at moment though i recon only 8kg will be left by end!

awaiting door bell too


----------



## Jay.32

Knock knock


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Knock knock


Who's there?


----------



## Jay.32

Jay23


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> Jay23


sorry mate i only know Jay.32!

Who are you,an imposter?


----------



## Jay.32

:lol:

Hows things mate? you seem in better spirits..


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Hows things mate? you seem in better spirits..


Been given all clear nigh on!

The valve is a bit retricted and usual resistance training issues but i am back in a big way ! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32

biglbs said:


> Been given all clear nigh on!
> 
> The valve is a bit retricted and usual resistance training issues but i am back in a big way ! :thumb:


well take it easy....dont run before you can walk.. let that scare be a warning... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> well take it easy....dont run before you can walk.. let that scare be a warning... :thumbup1:


Have you not got any trousers mate?You seem to use less clothes daily!


----------



## biglbs

sHHHHHHHH............................................................................................................MMM................................THINKING......................................


----------



## Jay.32

you spinning me out lol


----------



## biglbs

..............................................................................................ER..................................


----------



## biglbs

.................................right gonna let myself settle on 250/week first for another 2 weeks,if all good raise every other week to 1 g if i remain human!

This will tie in with the minny winny/prov use for next 2 weeks from monday


----------



## Fatstuff

U be careful big spuds!!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

food 6 bacon-fat off s/w and snacking on stewing steak-about 1lb as it cooked,chicken/rice for tea

Trained back

30 seconds rest only(max)

3 x 15 pulldown machine

3 x 12 standing rows-fail

3 x 6 close grip pull down-fail

2 x 12 seated row m/c

2 x 10 straight leg deads

2 x 5 wide pull down,2 off stack -fail

33 mins done!

Soaked/hot/happy


----------



## biglbs

Fatstuff said:


> U be careful big spuds!!


At least i know i am ok to do it,many guess mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> sorry mate i only know Jay.32!
> 
> Who are you,an imposter?


I think your right ...bloody imposter ....teh Jay I know has a . after Jay too


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Been given all clear nigh on!
> 
> The valve is a bit retricted and usual resistance training issues but i am back in a big way ! :thumb:


Brilliant news m8 :thumb:

bet that colour hurts the eyes :lol:


----------



## biglbs

#1z8R79F50442015269



Code:


well it is!

[/CODE]



Replicator said:


> Brilliant news m8  :thumb:
> 
> bet that colour hurts the eyes :lol:


----------



## biglbs

What have i done there???? :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What have i done there???? :confused1:


yea WTF is that meant to be bro :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yea WTF is that meant to be bro :confused1:


Well it's code,only viewable in England!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well it's code,only viewable in England!


bwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahawahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaahabwahahahaahahhhaaha :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:thumb: mg: :tt2: :spam: :scared: :innocent:

The 67th is spelt wrong!?!?


----------



## Queenie

Biiiiiig paaaaaands (yup I'm a commoner)

How goes it??


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Biiiiiig paaaaaands (yup I'm a commoner)
> 
> How goes it??


Hi there mate,

It could not be better realy,

i am very happy with my lot,

on track again,after broken leg,heart worries! 

How is your world,i see you had to stop your journal,so sorry that happens to the ladies on here:no:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Hi there mate,
> 
> It could not be better realy,
> 
> i am very happy with my lot,
> 
> on track again,after broken leg,heart worries!
> 
> How is your world,i see you had to stop your journal,so sorry that happens to the ladies on here:no:


Oh don't worry - no one else is fussed.

Glad things are going fab for ya! That's exactly how it should be 

I'm out of training with a bulged disc. Hoping to get back to it on Sunday with light legs. Feels awful sitting here doing nothing. Also lost my oldest friend to bowel cancer this week, funeral tues. tough times xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Oh don't worry - no one else is fussed.
> 
> Glad things are going fab for ya! That's exactly how it should be
> 
> I'm out of training with a bulged disc. Hoping to get back to it on Sunday with light legs. Feels awful sitting here doing nothing. Also lost my oldest friend to bowel cancer this week, funeral tues. tough times xx


Yes but they should realy,they ruined it by 'overly groping'.

One thing is having a laugh but jeas some things said to you???

Oh well move on a?

Oh no,that sucks!

How old was your friend mate?

You have a prolapsed disc!

Is it l4 area?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Yes but they should realy,they ruined it by 'overly groping'.
> 
> One thing is having a laugh but jeas some things said to you???
> 
> Oh well move on a?
> 
> Oh no,that sucks!
> 
> How old was your friend mate?
> 
> You have a prolapsed disc!
> 
> Is it l4 area?


It's at the bottom somewhere.

She's my age. Was. 29 x


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's at the bottom somewhere.
> 
> She's my age. Was. 29 x


That realy is no age!

Many of my friends went far too young,it's crap!

Lol it's at the bottom!!!!

A prolapse needs a bit longer to heal than a week or so mate!

Have you had a clever fooker work on it properly yet?

How did you do that?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> That realy is no age!
> 
> Many of my friends went far too young,it's crap!
> 
> Lol it's at the bottom!!!!
> 
> A prolapse needs a bit longer to heal than a week or so mate!
> 
> Have you had a clever fooker work on it properly yet?
> 
> How did you do that?


Deadlifting. Rested for 2 weeks. Attempted partial deadlift, that did it.

Still waiting for someone to work on it. Sunday evening was earliest appt xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Deadlifting. Rested for 2 weeks. Attempted partial deadlift, that did it.
> 
> Still waiting for someone to work on it. Sunday evening was earliest appt xx


FFs the killer of spines,my l4 is prolapsed,it settles in time,so at least you can look forward to that.

How you managing with dustbin lids?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> FFs the killer of spines,my l4 is prolapsed,it settles in time,so at least you can look forward to that.
> 
> How you managing with dustbin lids?


Is that cockney rhyming slang?

They're fine lol xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Is that cockney rhyming slang?
> 
> They're fine lol xx


Yes mate,you said you waz 'a common and garden shady',so i thought i would pop in a 'dog's turd' or Dr Who!


----------



## biglbs

Tired/hungry/in pain night folks!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :thumb: mg: :tt2: :spam: :scared: :innocent:
> 
> The 67th is spelt wrong!?!?


Really :blink:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hi there mate,
> 
> It could not be better realy,
> 
> i am very happy with my lot,
> 
> on track again,after broken leg,heart worries!
> 
> How is your world,i see you had to stop your journal,so sorry that happens to the ladies on here:no:


Where ??? :lol:


----------



## andyparry123

Glad to hear the ticker is bearing up

Not tempted to hit 1g straight away?.....You are a big feckker afterall


----------



## biglbs

andyparry123 said:


> Glad to hear the ticker is bearing up
> 
> Not tempted to hit 1g straight away?.....You are a big feckker afterall


Hi Andy,

Nice to see you,

i try not to rush things anymore,

i have plenty of time,

i have a lot else to contend with in my life(3 companies),

i also have proper TRT testogel 50mg,

so am using that too as it is prescribed


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,you said you waz 'a common and garden shady',so i thought i would pop in a 'dog's turd' or Dr Who!


OOOps scared her off! :lol:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> OOOps scared her off! :lol:


Ha yeah u totally lost me there x


----------



## Milky

Camper van place down road from me you know mate, got at least 3 in priced in the £100,000 range !


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ha yeah u totally lost me there x


Sorry mate,i will use 'Queens English'from now on!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Camper van place down road from me you know mate, got at least 3 in priced in the £100,000 range !


Bit out of my league!

I have 2 at mo one is £7000,the other once finished is £14,599:thumb:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate,i will use 'Queens English'from now on!


Fvcking right!!! Lol xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Fvcking right!!! Lol xx


I thought you may approve Maam!

What is the plan today?

It's Daddyday here so i will be off radar soon x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> I thought you may approve Maam!
> 
> What is the plan today?
> 
> It's Daddyday here so i will be off radar soon x


I got my kids summer fayre to go to, watch some dancing, not eat cake, that sort of thing... then I'm off to Brighton for the afternoon/evening  can't wait for both!! Xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> I got my kids summer fayre to go to, watch some dancing, not eat cake, that sort of thing... then I'm off to Brighton for the afternoon/evening  can't wait for both!! Xx


Last time i went to Brighton my Mrs found it very funny,i got all the male attention:lol:

It's my day off diet for re-feed,mmmmmm and a drink later ,i enjoy Saturdays so much!

Enjoy your day sweetheart x


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Last time i went to Brighton my Mrs found it very funny,i got all the male attention:lol:
> 
> It's my day off diet for re-feed,mmmmmm and a drink later ,i enjoy Saturdays so much!
> 
> Enjoy your day sweetheart x


Thanks Tom and u xx


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Fvcking right!!! Lol xx


tut tut tut RX.. mg: :nono: go wash out your mouth with soap and water :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

Awright TOM ..how are you the day


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate,i will use 'Queenies English'from now on!





RXQueenie said:


> Fvcking right!!! Lol xx


from rhyming slag to potty mouth


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> from rhyming slag to potty mouth


Did you mean rhyming slang mate,not Slag i hope! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Awright TOM ..how are you the day


Hello my scottish madman friend

!


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> tut tut tut RX.. mg: :nono: go wash out your mouth with soap and water :whistling:


You wash it out x


----------



## Queenie

BestBefore1989 said:


> from rhyming slag to potty mouth


Im quite happy with my potty mouth thank u!!  x


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> You wash it out x


Time and Place ..you choose LOL


----------



## Queenie

Replicator said:


> Time and Place ..you choose LOL


Haaaaaa!! I cannot believe u called me out! X


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> Haaaaaa!! I cannot believe u called me out! X


If only RX ..but we are too par afart LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> If only RX ..but we are too par afart LOL


in age?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Haaaaaa!! I cannot believe u called me out! X


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> in age?


that as well :sad:


----------



## 25434

Hello big fella, just in to say...err....well, durrrr...hello big fella? hummm...that didn't go as well as I thought it would....I need to work on my approach, hahaha...hope your weekend is going well, take care hey?.....Lady [Redacted].... 

and by the way, thanks again.......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello big fella, just in to say...err....well, durrrr...hello big fella? hummm...that didn't go as well as I thought it would....I need to work on my approach, hahaha...hope your weekend is going well, take care hey?.....Lady Flubs....
> 
> and by the way, thanks again.......


Hay Flubsical you ok?

Don't feel nervous in here i love visitors and i do not bite,well only those i know!

How is your injury mate? :crying:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Hay [Redacted]ical you ok?
> 
> Don't feel nervous in here i love visitors and i do not bite,well only those i know!
> 
> How is your injury mate? :crying:


Hello again, thanks for asking...my injury is coming on good now. Saw the osteopath again yesterday and altho after I see him I feel a bit sick and really achey in a big way, the effect of that visit a day later is nothing short of a miracle. I can move my head around without Mr Mallett kicking in, and I have slept fairly well the last couple of nights. Still on painkillers but he has told me to stop taking them from today to see how things go. I have to do one more week of absolutely no upper body work as traps/shouldre and neck still inflamed, but I can do lower body work, but not free weights. So I am happy with that. He said after I see him next week I may be able to start with light weights and see how I go so that makes me very very happy as I love my training and miss my squats and deads like anything.

Guess what? I don't mean to be showy or anything, but when I got my kit off so he could do manipulation and stuff on my back, he said I had really good shoulders! yup!! heee heee...I just said thank you, ya know all quiet...and then when he had finished I shot off to the bogs, took off me togs and stared at my shoulders to see what he was looking at!!! :laugh: bonker me hey? but I was so pleased that I got a comment, hee heee...I was stood there doing most musculars and double bicep thingies in the mirror trying to spot the muscle...lolol...given that I haven't been able to train for a couple of weeks I didn't think anyone could see anything...nice hey? I wasn't half feeling smug with meself...durrrrr....

hee heee...sorry for that looooooooooooooooooooooooooong answer, please forgive me....it started short....and....and...you did ask didn't you? soooooo....really.....(she said batting eyes and scraping toes backwards and forwards like a 5 year old)....technically speaking, it's your fault?

ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns like the wind across the desert to avoid the impending BISH BOSH BOP that may head my way...:laugh:

Take care big fella and thanks for the invite to your journal...I don't wanna muck it up or anything...but...but....I can't seem to help it... :wacko:


----------



## biglbs

Well mate i am so glad you had a result,looks like it will not be long before all out attack then?

You seem to realy follow your training and that is good to see your body allowing it!


----------



## biglbs

Daddyday today,when i have my angel all to me.

Did park/camper van/gardening/cuddles(lots)/food,the lot.

Even got her training on park workout machines!

My little darling is asleep now,bless her heart.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Daddyday today,when i have my angel all to me.
> 
> Did park/camper van/gardening/cuddles(lots)/food,the lot.
> 
> Even got her training on park workout machines!
> 
> My little darling is asleep now,bless her heart.


awwweee....that sounds just lovely.......she will have lots of lovely things to remember when she grows up...you know, in the quiet moments...make sure you do keep the cuddles going though, she will need them even when she thinks she doesn't......

Right then, think you've had enough of me for today...sleep well big fella....  and yes! I can't wait to get back into the gym and get those weights up again, wahoooooooooooooooooooooo........


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> awwweee....that sounds just lovely.......she will have lots of lovely things to remember when she grows up...you know, in the quiet moments...make sure you do keep the cuddles going though, she will need them even when she thinks she doesn't......
> 
> Right then, think you've had enough of me for today...sleep well big fella....  and yes! I can't wait to get back into the gym and get those weights up again, wahoooooooooooooooooooooo........


The hugs will never stop,my boy is 19 and we still hug and say the love word!


----------



## biglbs

Just deads:rockon:

From floor and not done for years(only rack pulls recently)

20 x 40k

15 x 40k

 10 x 60k

5 x 140k haha easy

5 x 180k

2 x 190k

Then on to rack pull finish as lower back sore

2 x 220

Though done i may stick with rack pulls as not best for me i feel.


----------



## 25434

220? omg!

oop! didn't work....back in a mo...don't hold your breath...

be right back....collecting brain cell as i type....





 time lucky?

phew, did it. I can relax

hardest compliment I had to do today...sweat sweat...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just deads:rockon:
> 
> From floor and not done for years(only rack pulls recently)
> 
> 20 x 40k
> 
> 15 x 40k
> 
> 10 x 60k
> 
> 5 x 140k haha easy
> 
> 5 x 180k
> 
> 2 x 190k
> 
> Then on to rack pull finish as lower back sore
> 
> 2 x 220
> 
> Though done i may stick with rack pulls as not best for me i feel.


Thats a LOT of reps, Im knackered thinking about it


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> 220? omg!
> 
> oop! didn't work....back in a mo...don't hold your breath...
> 
> be right back....collecting brain cell as i type....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time lucky?
> 
> phew, did it. I can relax
> 
> hardest compliment I had to do today...sweat sweat...


Tried to rep you ,but it was harder than lift,have to spread my looooove a?xx


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats a LOT of reps, Im knackered thinking about it


Less than 60 mate,all good!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Tried to rep you ,but it was harder than lift,have to spread my looooove a?xx


Hee hee...that's okay..I don't expect anything at all. I don't "do" in order to get back..not my way..but thanks for the thought...I'm just happy that you don't mind me popping in and wrecking...cough...I mean adding my professional and critical eye over your training:whistling: hee hee..


----------



## biglbs

I know that mickey moo!

I just find a lot of your posts worthy,lol


----------



## 25434

Morneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeng.... :bounce:

I know, I know..It was short wasn't it? cool...hee hee


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thats a LOT of reps, Im knackered thinking about it


 ive seen teh day but ye me too, Arthritic knees cant take all that punisment ............but having said that Im of the positive mind and at least I can still train my legs to some degree ..............some folks for various reasons dont have legs to train anymore ......


----------



## biglbs

Got back from liverpool,collecting camper at 1.30 am today,fooked

UP early working on it,hope to train am before starting valet/repairs


----------



## MRSTRONG

scouse camper eh eh calm down .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> scouse camper eh eh calm down .


It drove me mad hearing that there in back in my own head!

You ok folks?


----------



## miguelmolez

biglbs said:


> Got back from liverpool,collecting camper at 1.30 am today,fooked
> 
> UP early working on it,hope to train am before starting valet/repairs


Should of popped in for a brew mate...or a shake


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> It drove me mad hearing that there in back in my own head!
> 
> You ok folks?


cum ed barry eh eh terry calm down calm down 

not bad buddy , hows things with you ?


----------



## biglbs

miguelmolez said:


> Should of popped in for a brew mate...or a shake


FFs over in straight thread i get back to see invites all around too,thanks mate,next time i journey i will post it first!


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> cum ed barry eh eh terry calm down calm down
> 
> not bad buddy , hows things with you ?


Brrrrr.......Better now that is over,long ol day,

However it is a Merc!

No more Mr walnut Whip


----------



## Replicator

The straight thread isnt really a straight thread..:no:... I found .......how astonishing is that old chappie ma bob.

how old did you say you wuz again :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> The straight thread isnt really a straight thread..:no:... I found .......how astonishing is that old chappie ma bob.
> 
> how old did you say you wuz again :mellow:


10


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hi Biglbs,

Hope all is well mate. Eating clean and lifting big aye!?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> 61


 :confused1: and i thougth ye wuz about 40 ...........hmmmm 61 eh mg:


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

Cardio day!!!

10 hours valeting a motorhome,half done(outside only) it is a stained bugger of a job.even brillo pads in use----I am fooked.

Food has been one meal 4 eggs poached

4 bacon burnt

2 w/meal tst

Gonna have some wine then 2 toasted cheese/tuna done,i am fooked!!!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Cardio day!!!
> 
> 10 hours valeting a motorhome,half done(outside only) it is a stained bugger of a job.even brillo pads in use----I am fooked.
> 
> Food has been one meal 4 eggs poached
> 
> 4 bacon burnt
> 
> 2 w/meal tst
> 
> Gonna have some wine then 2 toasted cheese/tuna done,*i am fooked!!!![/*QUOTE]
> 
> but...but...isn't that extra cardio?
> 
> sigh...sorry..i'm attempting wit and humour again...durrrr...I need practice I know...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Lol no chance of that tonight,er what is that anyway? TrT KICKING IN !!!!:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well Breast/tri day!

The 60k one againmg:

Last week i ached for 5 days so again,one min rest

Bench

1 x 30 @60k

2 x 20 @60k

 1 x 16 @60k -fail

1 x 12 @60k -fail

1 x 8 @60k -fail

1 x 4 @60k-fail-----massive pump/pain!

Tri supersets

v bar push downs stack x 27 followed by rope grip light x 8 all sets of these to past fail

" x 24 " x 6

" x 19 " x5

" x 8 " x3

24 mins done on fasted low cals,most of week,

Heavy valeting on low cals,fat falling away.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well Breast/tri day!
> 
> The 60k one againmg:
> 
> Last week i ached for 5 days so again,one min rest
> 
> Bench
> 
> 1 x 30 @60k
> 
> 2 x 20 @60k
> 
> 1 x 16 @60k -fail
> 
> 1 x 12 @60k -fail
> 
> 1 x 8 @60k -fail
> 
> 1 x 4 @60k-fail-----massive pump/pain!
> 
> Tri supersets
> 
> v bar push downs stack x 27 followed by rope grip light x 8 all sets of these to past fail
> 
> " x 24 " x 6
> 
> " x 19 " x5
> 
> " x 8 " x3
> 
> 24 mins done on fasted low cals,most of week,
> 
> Heavy valeting on low cals,fat falling away.


If I did that amout of reps id have to head for a cortizone injection right after and Id have the equivelant of half a table tennis ball sticking out both sides of my elbows LOL ...good for you tho bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> If I did that amout of reps id have to head for a cortizone injection right after and Id have the equivelant of half a table tennis ball sticking out both sides of my elbows LOL ...good for you tho bud


Thanks for that rep,i think my fitness may be on the up,i was puffing a bit,but that was intense,i was soaked,great buzzzz!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks for that rep,i think my fitness may be on the up,i was puffing a bit,but that was intense,i was soaked,great buzzzz!


Yea like ...throw me ANOTHER towel :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Yea like ...throw me ANOTHER towel :lol:


Or two:thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Thats some intense training there bud, whats going on with that, just getting the heart rate up?


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats some intense training there bud, whats going on with that, just getting the heart rate up?


Five things buddy

Speed/pumping up fibres/tendon strength/fitness/time restriction as well busy!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Five things buddy
> 
> Speed/pumping up fibres/tendon strength/fitness/time restriction as well busy!


Furry muff!!!.... Nothing wrong with that bud.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Furry muff!!!.... Nothing wrong with that bud.


Furry muff would be lovely,but i should be so lucky!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Furry muff would be lovely,but i should be so lucky!


tell her to grow it :surrender:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> tell her to grow it :surrender:


It's like the Brazilian rain forest,i never see it and not sure where i would head if i was in it now:confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> It's like the Brazilian rain forest,i never see it and not sure where i would head if i was in it now:confused1:


listen for running water :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> listen for running water :lol:


I saw a baboons ar5e?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Furry muff would be lovely,but i should be so lucky!





ewen said:


> tell her to grow it :surrender:





biglbs said:


> It's like the Brazilian rain forest,i never see it and not sure where i would head if i was in it now:confused1:





ewen said:


> listen for running water :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I saw a baboons ar5e?


that was my face you cunny funt h34r:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> that was my face you cunny funt h34r:


I did wonder why it was winking at me too.


----------



## MRSTRONG

:blink:


----------



## biglbs

mg:



ewen said:


> :blink:


:001_tt2:That's the one


----------



## MRSTRONG

:beer:


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats some intense training there bud, whats going on with that, just getting the heart rate up?


nah ..he just doesnt have any more plates :lol:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

ewen said:


> :blink:


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Funny how plates and sex get mentioned together?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Funny how plates and sex get mentioned together?


ye cant beat a plate of sex BL :drool:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ye cant beat a plate of sex BL :drool:


Or sex on a plate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Or sex on a plate


tahts teh second course of course golf course inter course da da :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> tahts teh second course of course golf course inter course da da :lol:


Of course,off fukcin course... :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

Three brother , Jimmy John and Tat go in to a bar ..barman says are you triplets. Jimmy say yea.....barman says so why are you and John six foot tall an Tat is only 4 foot six ..Jimmys says ..becuase John and me were on the tit but there was no tit for Tat.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> Three brother , Jimmy John and Tat go in to a bar ..barman says are you triplets. Jimmy say yea.....barman says so why are you and John six foot tall an Tat is only 4 foot six ..Jimmys says ..becuase John and me were on the tit but there was no tit for Tat.


 :lol: ............... :blink:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Three brother , Jimmy John and Tat go in to a bar ..barman says are you triplets. Jimmy say yea.....barman says so why are you and John six foot tall an Tat is only 4 foot six ..Jimmys says ..becuase John and me were on the tit but there was no tit for Tat.


 :thumb: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Daddyday!

Today was this,it has been great,lots of nice food and time with my girl:wub:

She got up at 6.15 am as the excitment of the day got her ,now she is all moody and tired,so goodnight time! :yawn:

For us wine now open--kebab later


----------



## biglbs




----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


>


Monster!!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Monster!!


Only a bit


----------



## strongmanmatt

Biglbs Sex on a plate surely that would be to easy mate?


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Biglbs Sex on a plate surely that would be to easy mate?


You're not wrong:confused1: :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

not the same without a little resistence .................no sense of achievement....................Ive told the wife to say No twice then give up ....work wonders on the psychy  ......................she said no three times once and I went in the huff mg:


----------



## biglbs

A little bit of boulders

Seated press

2 x 50k x 12 rep after warm up

1 x 70k 8 rep

1 x 90k x 3 rep

1 x 110k x 3 rep

1 x 115k x 1 rep....just

1 x 40k x 11 rep,,,,,,,lots of pauses!!! took ages!

1 x lateral raises

face pulls and fookin about realy! :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> A little bit of boulders
> 
> Seated press
> 
> 2 x 50k x 12 rep after warm up
> 
> 1 x 70k 8 rep
> 
> 1 x 90k x 3 rep
> 
> 1 x 110k x 3 rep
> 
> 1 x 115k x 1 rep....just
> 
> 1 x 40k x 11 rep,,,,,,,lots of pauses!!! took ages!
> 
> 1 x lateral raises
> 
> face pulls and fookin about realy! :thumb:


YES YES Very good Lbs keep it up :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> YES YES Very good Lbs keep it up :thumb:


I am a tad sore the fookin about went on for a while:lol:

Thanks mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am a tad sore the fookin about went on for a while:lol:
> 
> Thanks mate


come on now big lbs less fookin about and get the job done


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> come on now big lbs less fookin about and get the job done


where must i start mate?


----------



## Dsahna

biglbs said:


> A little bit of boulders
> 
> Seated press
> 
> 2 x 50k x 12 rep after warm up
> 
> 1 x 70k 8 rep
> 
> 1 x 90k x 3 rep
> 
> 1 x 110k x 3 rep
> 
> 1 x 115k x 1 rep....just
> 
> 1 x 40k x 11 rep,,,,,,,lots of pauses!!! took ages!
> 
> 1 x lateral raises
> 
> face pulls and fookin about realy! :thumb:


Brutal


----------



## biglbs

Dsahna said:


> Brutal


It feels that way now:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> where must i start mate?


start by stopping fooking about :no:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> start by stopping fooking about :no:


No....i finished by fookin about??


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No....i finished by fookin about??


Good ..fooking about gets ye nowhere :no:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Good ..fooking about gets ye nowhere :no:


Font of power you are rep,night mate xxx i am fooking off!!


----------



## Dsahna

What's all this about fooking about:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Dsahna said:


> What's all this about fooking about:lol:


biglobes he used to do too much fooking aboutr in teh gym but Ive put im straight :lol:


----------



## Tasty

That shoulder workout looks serious! Subbed your journal now I understand how they work pops


----------



## biglbs

Tasty said:


> That shoulder workout looks serious! Subbed your journal now I understand how they work pops


Always room for my Son !!!

LoL,GOOD MAN!


----------



## biglbs

No training today been busy,getting mechanical stuff done on Car and motorhome,after spending on both road taxes yesterday,fookin'theifs!

Shoulders are a bit sore today,after yesterdays efforts:rolleyes:

Back tomorrow i think,what shall i do?.........


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> No training today been busy,getting mechanical stuff done on Car and motorhome,after spending on both road taxes yesterday,fookin'theifs!
> 
> Shoulders are a bit sore today,after yesterdays efforts:rolleyes:
> 
> Back tomorrow i think,what shall i do?.........


What can you manage on legs at moment?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> What can you manage on legs at moment?


Not doing legs at mo as back is always messing,then we will see mate,i like legs but always overdo it!


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> Not doing legs at mo as back is always messing,then we will see mate,i like legs but always overdo it!


How bout some easy machine stuff, just ext and curls for reps?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> How bout some easy machine stuff, just ext and curls for reps?


I do a bit of that mate,but it's not worth a mention in here imo,normaly 3 x 15 press/2 x 12 extension,that is all realy,just a warm up.


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> Why don't you work a bit of extension & light leg press , should be ok on ur lower back fella


See above mate,they crossed,thanks though


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> I do a bit of that mate,but it's not worth a mention in here imo,normaly 3 x 15 press/2 x 12 extension,that is all realy,just a warm up.


That's good mate! More than a lot of people do for there legs!


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> No worries big .... I'm sure you will find a way round things . It's good to share as some folk know techniques that maybe you hadn't thought of


I always listen and respect those who try to help mate


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> That's good mate! More than a lot of people do for there legs!


OOOps,ok thanks bro :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I do a bit of that mate,but it's not worth a mention in here imo,normaly 3 x 15 press/2 x 12 extension,that is all realy,just a warm up.


If that's not worth mentioning, I (and a lot of other people on here) might as well close down my training journals and go back to bed :surrender:


----------



## 25434

Morning big fella...  just in to see what I can nick from your workout for meself...hee heee...always on the lookout for something new to try, or maim myself trying to do..have a great day you!.. :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> If that's not worth mentioning, I (and a lot of other people on here) might as well close down my training journals and go back to bed :surrender:


Ok,ok sorry i will from now on!:ban:me for that! x xx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning big fella...  just in to see what I can nick from your workout for meself...hee heee...always on the lookout for something new to try, or maim myself trying to do..have a great day you!.. :bounce:


Hay there lovely,you are welcome to anything you can use:thumb:

Are you busy today?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

CHANGING UP A GEAR.

One cutting pill,plus 25mcg t3/50 m winny/proviron big dose of peps and 2 iu gh then training,oh yes and sugar free energy drink during session

one sus 250 apre training

Back

Deads(held back)

1 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 15 @100k

1 x 10 @120k

1 x 5 @ 140k

1 x 3 @ 140k

1 x 3 @ 140k

1 x 2 @ 160k

Then 3 x standing high row(incorperating rear dealt)to fail

cgpd 3 x 15/13/13

Melting after took 45 mins


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> CHANGING UP A GEAR.
> 
> One cutting pill,plus 25mcg t3/50 m winny/proviron big dose of peps and 2 iu gh then training,oh yes and sugar free energy drink during session
> 
> one sus 250 apre training
> 
> Back
> 
> Deads(held back)
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 @100k
> 
> 1 x 10 @120k
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 160k
> 
> Then 3 x standing high row(incorperating rear dealt)to fail
> 
> cgpd 3 x 15/13/13
> 
> Melting after took 45 mins


Just off to do the same.. 2 cutting tabs, 100mg of Stan and i have run out of PRov. Need to see the chemist.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Just off to do the same.. 2 cutting tabs, 100mg of Stan and i have run out of PRov. Need to see the chemist.


Boots?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Boots?


Trainers...


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Trainers...


Ah wellies,i see:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Gonna cook up a t.bone and chicken breast with sweet spud for lunch:thumb:

mmmmm.......


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Hay there lovely,you are welcome to anything you can use:thumb:
> 
> Are you busy today?


Thank you so much :thumb:

i'm very busy today..I work in education so this is end of year and tons going on, exams, giddy students having parties, end of year deadlines...omigawwwwwd!!!! chaos! lol....but i think training myself into the ground before I get to work helps cos I'm so knacked by the time I get here I haven't got the energy to get in a flap about anything! hahahahaha.....

Thanks again big fella, ya know, for taking the time to post to me...I appreciate it....I'm quite shy (despite my bonkers posting, always easier on a keyboard than real life right?)...hee hee...sooooooo...ya know..cheers...


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> CHANGING UP A GEAR.
> 
> One cutting pill,plus 25mcg t3/50 m winny/proviron big dose of peps and 2 iu gh then training,oh yes and sugar free energy drink during session
> 
> one sus 250 apre training
> 
> Back
> 
> Deads(held back)
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 @100k
> 
> 1 x 10 @120k
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 160k
> 
> Then 3 x standing high row(incorperating rear dealt)to fail
> 
> cgpd 3 x 15/13/13
> 
> Melting after took 45 mins


Nice


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Nice


A man of few words on your posts tonight my Kilted friend:laugh:


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> CHANGING UP A GEAR.
> 
> One cutting pill,plus 25mcg t3/50 m winny/proviron big dose of peps and 2 iu gh then training,oh yes and sugar free energy drink during session
> 
> one sus 250 apre training
> 
> Back
> 
> Deads(held back)
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 @100k
> 
> 1 x 10 @120k
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 3 @ 140k
> 
> 1 x 2 @ 160k
> 
> Then 3 x standing high row(incorperating rear dealt)to fail
> 
> cgpd 3 x 15/13/13
> 
> Melting after took 45 mins


Thought you had a bad back?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> A man of few words on your posts tonight my Kilted friend:laugh:


better just one word than no word at all my good friend ..................just trying to get round all my subscribed threads as I have a life outside this forum ................dont mean that in a patronising way its just got lots to do ...but like to keep up here too :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

mikemull said:


> Thought you had a bad back?


you should see his workout when he doesnt have sciatica and 4 slipped discs :lol:


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Thought you had a bad back?


I have mate,that is why i do not squat,l4 disc is fooked,and i have other structual damage from accidents,every time i do serious legs i go back to [email protected]£35/go!! x 5

I have no need or want to train legs hard any more,it always ends in pain,trust me i could pull a lot more,(as last week)but i suffer,since last week i have had plenty of twinges and spasms,hence holding back.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> better just one word than no word at all my good friend ..................just trying to get round all my subscribed threads as I have a life outside this forum ................dont mean that in a patronising way its just got lots to do ...but like to keep up here too :thumb:


No your ok mate,i observed you wizzing around all the journals,that was all

Always nice to hear from you


----------



## Jay.32

looking good in yer fella.... keep doing what your doing


----------



## biglbs

Jay.32 said:


> looking good in yer fella.... keep doing what your doing


thanks mate


----------



## Guest

Just take it nice and steady pal, you seem to know your limitations. Like you say no point injuring yourself at this stage.

When you feel right then give it the beans!


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Just take it nice and steady pal, you seem to know your limitations. Like you say no point injuring yourself at this stage.
> 
> When you feel right then give it the beans!


Thank you mate,nail/head done,reps!


----------



## flinty90

yeah dont go mad yet,, planty of time to rip yourself a new spleen lol X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yeah dont go mad yet,, planty of time to rip yourself a new spleen lol X


Exactly buddy,my poor body is a bit second hand tbh,however i am gradualy tuning it and loving it,my strength is coming back very fast,so i know i must not push it yet,better to hold back a bit,my thinking is build some lower back strength and then who knows,i will do what feels good.

I have been looking in on you,shoulder seems ok last time i looked??


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Exactly buddy,my poor body is a bit second hand tbh,however i am gradualy tuning it and loving it,my strength is coming back very fast,so i know i must not push it yet,better to hold back a bit,my thinking is build some lower back strength and then who knows,i will do what feels good.
> 
> I have been looking in on you,shoulder seems ok last time i looked??


yes yours and replicators advice seems to have worked (dont train it lol) but to be fair im glad i have stuck to my guns and left it alone.. im feeling now like i can slowly introduce shoulder exercises back !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes yours and replicators advice seems to have worked (dont train it lol) but to be fair im glad i have stuck to my guns and left it alone.. im feeling now like i can slowly introduce shoulder exercises back !!!


That is great to hear,are you thinking of m/c upright rows and cuff work for a while mate?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That is great to hear,are you thinking of m/c upright rows and cuff work for a while mate?


im thinking of giving cable crossovers a miss for chest , and very light pressing for shoulders for a few weeks and very steadily increase weight until i am fully ok..

will be doing more rc warm up work though maybe more warm up than actual training... using the power bands etc


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im thinking of giving cable crossovers a miss for chest , and very light pressing for shoulders for a few weeks and very steadily increase weight until i am fully ok..
> 
> will be doing more rc warm up work though maybe more warm up than actual training... using the power bands etc


Sounds good mate,got this for you;;;http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=4174091


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> yes yours and replicators advice seems to have worked (dont train it lol) but to be fair im glad i have stuck to my guns and left it alone.. im feeling now like i can slowly introduce shoulder exercises back !!!





biglbs said:


> That is great to hear,are you thinking of m/c upright rows and cuff work for a while mate?





flinty90 said:


> im thinking of giving cable crossovers a miss for chest , and very light pressing for shoulders for a few weeks and very steadily increase weight until i am fully ok..
> 
> will be doing more rc warm up work though maybe more warm up than actual training... using the power bands etc





biglbs said:


> Sounds good mate,got this for you;;;http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=4174091


loved this little conversation ...................brilliant you pair o kvnts


----------



## Tasty

biglbs said:


> Sounds good mate,got this for you;;;http://www.t-nation.com/readArticle.do?id=4174091


Ahh cheers for that, I could use this info for my shoulder. Flinty mate what happened to yours?


----------



## biglbs

Tasty said:


> Ahh cheers for that, I could use this info for my shoulder. Flinty mate what happened to yours?


Happy days mate


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

A little Bi and lateral delt only work

Curls 7 x between 5 and 15 reps

some machine shizzle too

4 sets of lateral raises to clean out shoulders a bit,ready for chest in the morning

Back is fooked,legs sore too after deads(for Mike)no injuries though all good

Nearly all done for week,chest/tri am,gonna nail that down proper,feeling fantastic.


----------



## Replicator

you recovering from an injury m8 ...I must have missed that


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> you recovering from an injury m8 ...I must have missed that


But you don't miss anything mate


----------



## strongmanmatt

bigbls wtf have you injured now!?


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> bigbls wtf have you injured now!?


Nothing new mate,thanks for asking


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> But you don't miss anything mate


oh right ..okay ...Ive just misenterpreted some posts here and there LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> oh right ..okay ...Ive just misenterpreted some posts here and there LOL


It's just my old fooked back mate,i have to be careful,we spoke about it a while ago,nowt new TbH


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well up for chest/Tri and did well

incline machine 3 sets lightish warming type stuff

Flat bench,to make me hench

1 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 100k

1 x 2 @ 140k

1 x 1 @ 160k

1 x drop @ 100k x 12/60k x 18fail

1 x 20 @ 60k-fail

3 x 7's style @ 60k all to fail

Close grip

2 x 14 @ 60k-fail

Triple superset pushdowns

v bar stack x 17 then single reverse grip x 5/6 single standard grip x 5/6 all sets within to fail

Again but only 12 first--- then again and only 10 first

Pumped up very well trt well in,not bad for an old fat cvnt. :thumb:

This is how i used to train,tbh i am loving it and buzzing every day for my workout,nothing will stop me now!


----------



## 25434

To quote a song...cough cough...clears throat.....

"Don't stop me nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm having such a good time, I'm havin' a ball,

don't stop me nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww if you wanna have a good time, then gimme a call" hee heee...errr....that was the song words, I wasn't asking by the way...

I like the Queen songs...I'm happy if you're happy big fella... :bounce: :bounce:

Thanks for popping into mine and to wish you a happy weekend...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> To quote a song...cough cough...clears throat.....
> 
> "Don't stop me nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm having such a good time, I'm havin' a ball,
> 
> don't stop me nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww if you wanna have a good time, then gimme a call" hee heee...errr....that was the song words, I wasn't asking by the way...
> 
> I like the Queen songs...I'm happy if you're happy big fella... :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Thanks for popping into mine and to wish you a happy weekend...


Always nice to hear from you,thanks for tune my lovely

May your weekend be all it should be(GGGRRRRREAT)too xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It's just my old fooked back mate,i have to be careful,we spoke about it a while ago,nowt new TbH


oh rigth ...not to me tho ..ive only known ye for two weeks LOL

well, be careful bud


----------



## Tasty

Big workout daddio!  nice weights there. BOOM!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> oh rigth ...not to me tho ..ive only known ye for two weeks LOL
> 
> well, be careful bud


Thanks mate,very sorry i thought i was talking to you about it,must have been someone else,i getting old-well not as old as some a?? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Tasty said:


> Big workout daddio!  nice weights there. BOOM!


Thanks Son,i was realy up for it,feel so alive again,it's great


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nice to meet you today mate, thanks for the coffee :thumb:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Good workout there bub!!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice to meet you today mate, thanks for the coffee :thumb:


Yes you too,though i was surprised that you were 6'11",amazing,i thought i was tall:lol:


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Good workout there bub!!


I can sure feel it mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,very sorry i thought i was talking to you about it,must have been someone else,i getting old-well not as old as some a?? :lol:


the thing is you might have but Im bad for forgetting things cause I suffer a bit from ......from ....from ....bugger ive forgotter the name of it altzimmers or somefvckinthong :wacko:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> the thing is you might have but Im bad for forgetting things cause I suffer a bit from ......from ....from ....bugger ive forgotter the name of it altzimmers or somefvckinthong :wacko:


tut old scottish cnut pmsl !!!


----------



## Replicator

Oor Andy's in the final though :thumbup1: hes gonna have to be on his game to cuff Federrar......................he has beaten him a few times but not where it really counts . oh well can only hope


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> the thing is you might have but Im bad for forgetting things cause I suffer a bit from ......from ....from ....bugger ive forgotter the name of it altzimmers or somefvckinthong :wacko:


I thought you got so old that you grew out of it mate:lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> tut old scottish cnut pmsl !!!


you called :cool2:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I thought you got so old that you grew out of it mate:lol:


 not that fvcking old yet m8, geese a chance mg:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Oor Andy's in the final though :thumbup1: hes gonna have to be on his game to cuff Federrar......................he has beaten him a few times but not where it really counts . oh well can only hope


i hope the cnut falls over and falls into the strings on his racket and they strangle the cnut to death pmsl !!!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> not that fvcking old yet m8, geese a chance mg:


No one is that old!!

But you are the nearestmg:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i hope the cnut falls over and falls into the strings on his racket and they strangle the cnut to death pmsl !!!


Pmsl x 2


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> i hope the cnut falls over and falls into the strings on his racket and they strangle the cnut to death pmsl !!!


LOL ...see if he wins Im gonna riddle your journal with pics of him winning bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Replicator

lATER GENTS MY PROGRAMMES ON ....................FVCK!!!!!!! CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL ...see if he wins Im gonna riddle your journal with pics of him winning bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


POLAROIDS


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> lATER GENTS MY PROGRAMMES ON ....................FVCK!!!!!!! CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN :cursing:


I'LL C U JIMMY X


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> lATER GENTS MY PROGRAMMES ON ....................FVCK!!!!!!! CAPS LOCK STUCK AGAIN :cursing:


whats that fcukin cocoon pmsl !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> whats that fcukin cocoon pmsl !!!


We had Tuckers luck,this fella has Scotties jockie...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

flinty90 said:


> i hope the cnut falls over and falls into the strings on his racket and they strangle the cnut to death pmsl !!!


Thats a bit fvcking harshe isn't it.. bloody nora.


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats a bit fvcking harshe isn't it.. bloody nora.


Wait till Jock comes back....pmslmg:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Wait till Jock comes back....pmslmg:


He's on the edge of his seat right now... Mouth open, :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> He's on the edge of his seat right now... Mouth open, :laugh:


He snores like this,,,,

UKItheNOO ukiTHEnoo UkITHENOOOO


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> He snores like this,,,,
> 
> UKItheNOO ukiTHEnoo UkITHENOOOO


You know he'll be in, in a minute.... :lol:

He'll find where you live, he will!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> You know he'll be in, in a minute.... :lol:
> 
> He'll find where you live, he will!!!!!


Don't put it on me you started it:lol:


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Looks for the delete post button


I quoted you,so now you are gonna get a 'wee wored in year eaaar;


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> I quoted you,so now he can see that i messed with your words


At least your honest.. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> At least your honest..i am a cvnt :lol:


Ok ,i agree


----------



## LunaticSamurai

biglbs said:


> Ok ,i agree


Fvcker. lol


----------



## biglbs

LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvcker. lol


Love you too x

But where is the grumpy old Scottish lizzard??


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes you too,though i was surprised that you were 6'11",amazing,i thought i was tall:lol:


nerrr I had my 10inch platforms on under my flairs


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> No one is that old!!
> 
> But you are the nearestmg:


 :surrender:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> POLAROIDS


hemaroids !!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I'LL C U JIMMY X





flinty90 said:


> whats that fcukin cocoon pmsl !!!


No !! its on the national geographic channel and far too educational for you pair o cnuts !!...............


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> Thats a bit fvcking harshe isn't it.. bloody nora.


just ignore him he never had his meds this mornin mg:


----------



## Replicator

LunaticSamurai said:


> At least your honest.. :lol:





biglbs said:


> Ok ,i agree





LunaticSamurai said:


> Fvcker. lol





biglbs said:


> Love you too x
> 
> But where is the grumpy old Scottish lizzard??


And relax !


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> And relax !


Woke up then!?!?!

----Always a bonus!

Morning rep,how are you this fine and dry-so far-day?


----------



## biglbs

I feel like a second hand punch bag,

totaly fooked and doms all over,

must have been the fish and chips last night


----------



## biglbs

Food been sparce today,2 protein shakes and oats/protein,just cooked 2lb chicen breast for evening snack,in home made massala sauce and gonna have t bone in a while,with mash.Oh and wine time too


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Woke up then!?!?!
> 
> ----Always a bonus!
> 
> Morning rep,how are you this fine and dry-so far-day?


Evening ..yea been dry here too ..........so who got all the rain that was forcast mg:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I feel like a second hand punch bag,
> 
> totaly fooked and doms all over,
> 
> must have been the fish and chips last night


Thats not doms its lactic acid .... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Thats not doms its lactic acid .... :lol:


I had a tenner on you there,thanks mate


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I had a tenner on you there,thanks mate


halfers :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> halfers :whistling:


Ok .When i see you next ,less fee


----------



## biglbs

Getting up to 300g protein now today,been a struggle though,chicken/shakes/chicken/shakes/lamb,feel stuffed


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> No !! its on the national geographic channel and far too educational for you pair o cnuts !!...............


i see your man murray will be on his way home very soon, back to fcukin scotland (oh wait Miami sorry) even the scottish dont want to go back to scotland pmsl X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i see your man murray will be on his way home very soon, back to fcukin scotland (oh wait Miami sorry) even the scottish dont want to go back to scotland pmsl X


Stop it ya cvnt......lol:lol:


----------



## Jay Walker

Hope all is going well you fat sack of monkey spunk!


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Hope all is going well you fat sack of monkey spunk!


You know when you tell someone about a thing,like a journal,then the cvnt posts???

I will grass you to the martian,ya sea dwelling cvnt! :lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Biglbs how is the training going, hope your eating well to. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Biglbs how is the training going, hope your eating well to. :thumb:


Hi mate,it is going very well,i am having a realy good recomp,i am very pleased,normaly when on aas i put on a stone,but i have managed to control it this time,i am now 5 lbs lighter too,as of today 380 lol


----------



## 25434

Morning big fella..  just swooshing thru on a Monday...ya know..stealth ninja like......have a lovely day.. :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning big fella..  just swooshing thru on a Monday...ya know..stealth ninja like......have a lovely day.. :bounce:


Morning Flubs and anyone who cares to xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,it is going very well,i am having a realy good recomp,i am very pleased,normaly when on aas i put on a stone,but i have managed to control it this time,i am now 5 lbs lighter too,as of today 380 lol





biglbs said:


> Morning Flubs and anyone who cares to xx


Morning big chappie ..............so the figth for the 34" waist goes on then :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Alreet tom dude .


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning big chappie ..............so the figth for the 34" waist goes on then :whistling: :thumb:


I was born with a 40" waist don't ya know????? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Alreet tom dude .


Hay Ewen me ol' china,you ok?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Not bad mate not bad , how's you ?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> Not bad mate not bad , how's you ?


I am lovin life.training/the lot mate!

A very happy bunny indeed,gonna go traveling in motorhome next week,in laws gonna watch over my t.v,they love us going away as they stay and watch my 51" Led!!!!I think it is a holliday for them,though garden gets done!

How is the lovely Gt?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Sounds good mate .

Gt is good thanks .


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I was born with a 40" waist don't ya know????? :lol:


and weighing 10st I suppose mg:

Well ...........that me off upstairs now to train legs and get this journal under way


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> and weighing 10st I suppose mg:


I was actualy 13lbs and 8oz,my Mum nearly died-for real!!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I was actualy 13lbs and 8oz,my Mum nearly died-for real!!!


Holly fvck ..I believe ye !!!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Holly fvck ..I believe ye !!!


I have always been bigger than the average Booboo!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I have always been bigger than the average Booboo!


Nothing wrong with that. 

edit to say I didn't mean that in a personal stalker type way.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> edit to say I didn't mean that in a personal stalker type way.


Flubs,i love you to bits,you are so funny xx:lol:

Oh and why not then..... :confused1: :whistling:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> [Redacted],i love you to bits,you are so funny xx:lol:
> 
> Oh and why not then..... :confused1: :whistling:


 :blush: :laugh: durrrrrr.......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :blush: :laugh: durrrrrr.......


x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I have always been bigger than the average Booboo!


okay Yogi hey hey hey :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> okay Yogi hey hey hey :lol:


OiOi,you now got a gaff i can slag you off in cool!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> OiOi,you now got a gaff i can slag you off in cool!


works both ways YOGI !!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> works both ways YOGI !!! :lol:


It was'nt....revenge is sweet BooBoo


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bit of leg stuff,

5 x calf raises

3 x leg press

3 x leg extension

3 x leg curls

all drop sets After that up and down ladder all day workin on van between rain and here!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bit of leg stuff,
> 
> 5 x calf raises
> 
> 3 x leg press
> 
> 3 x leg extension
> 
> 3 x leg curls
> 
> all drop sets After that up and down ladder all day workin on van between rain and here!


Rain everywhere Yog


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Rain everywhere Yog


Yes,crap,

looks like i have sold my Ice cream van !!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yes,crap,
> 
> looks like i have sold my Ice cream van !!


LOL ..no .....not in the present climate sort o speak


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bit of leg stuff,
> 
> 5 x calf raises
> 
> 3 x leg press
> 
> 3 x leg extension
> 
> 3 x leg curls
> 
> all drop sets After that up and down ladder all day workin on van between rain and here!


 You feeling good with progress mate.

Seems to be going your way


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> You feeling good with progress mate.
> 
> Seems to be going your way


Yes mate ,not todays workout though it was an extra,the others have been awsome!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

hi Yogi just popped in to say how the devil are ye


----------



## biglbs

OK BooBoo,how about you?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> OK BooBoo,how about you?


well .. im a bit confused.. some ass put a film in my journal about trains and Scotland ..when it was about trains and in america .........I must be thick coz I just dont get it :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> well .. im a bit confused.. some ass put a film in my journal about trains and Scotland ..when it was about trains and in america .........I must be thick coz I just dont get it :confused1:


You missed it,American trains are on time!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You missed it,American trains are on time!


man you really are way out with stuff at times :lol: I dont know anything about train times here there or anywhere so meant zilch to me ... :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> man you really are way out with stuff at times :lol: I dont know anything about train times here there or anywhere so meant zilch to me ... :mellow:


Ffs i give up!!!

I mean=You are too slow and American trains are on time,so you missed the Cvnt!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> well .. im a bit confused.. some ass put a film in my journal about trains and Scotland ..when it was about trains and in america .........I must be thick coz I just dont get it :confused1:


same cnut keeps putting hawkwind videos in mine :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> same cnut keeps putting hawkwind videos in mine :lol:


Keeps??

How are you northern fairy? :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

alreet dude .


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ffs i give up!!!
> 
> I mean=You are too slow and American trains are on time,so you missed the Cvnt!


Yog ..I still dont get any of it m8 .............way over my head ...your far far far far far far far far too cryptic for me ...keep tehm vids for Ewen ..he likes them


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> same cnut keeps putting hawkwind videos in mine :lol:


I didnt know ye hud one ....I looked once ..............yea only once ..geeza link tay it.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Yog ..I still dont get any of it m8 .............way over my head ...your far far far far far far far far too cryptic for me ...keep tehm vids for Ewen ..he likes them


Ok mate, i will,i am too cryptic for pooters i think and am wondering if i should post any more,

In real life i come over well different,not a pooter lover,only started when leg broke!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ok mate, i will,i am too cryptic for pooters i think and am wondering if i should post any more,
> 
> In real life i come over well different,not a pooter lover,only started when leg broke!


what the fvck is a pooter .??..never heard the term


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> I didnt know ye hud one ....I looked once ..............yea only once ..geeza link tay it.


ive got 2 http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/161189-ewen-s-2012-training-journal-188.html#post3284835

thats the post anything one .


----------



## MRSTRONG




----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> what the fvck is a pooter .??..never heard the term


Poota=pooter=computer=


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


ewen said:


>


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

...............................................................................


----------



## biglbs

!


----------



## biglbs

!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Please see Pm,do not understand insult at all!?!?!


post deleted .....and forget PM ..I guess with different dialects gonna get missunderstandings at times

I apologise


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> post deleted .....and forget PM ..I guess with different dialects gonna get missunderstandings at times
> 
> I apologise


It is the poota's see 

I have much respect for you mate,all is cool in our world x


----------



## Leigh

Evening

Thanks for the message x and yes, I am

My PMs kick in in a couple of days x


----------



## 25434

Morning Big Fella, I feel a bit eek seeing fallings out in a journal.... :sad: I hope everything is okay now....hope your day goes okay.....


----------



## biglbs

You must not worry mate,it was just two old fools getting the wrong end of the stick,Hay it happens with banter,we are back in love now though

Have a great day x


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning Big Fella, I feel a bit eek seeing fallings out in a journal.... :sad: I hope everything is okay now....hope your day goes okay.....


Totally my fault ....I am an ASS ..........got the wrong end of the stick alltogether... .thing is I should have know better ...............falling out with the wife 10 minutes earlier didnt help ...........but no excuse.

And here is the public apology

Biglbs

I am sorry ! totally my fault


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> Totally my fault ....I am an ASS ..........got the wrong end of the stick alltogether... .thing is I should have know better ...............falling out with the wife 10 minutes earlier didnt help ...........but no excuse.
> 
> And here is the public apology
> 
> Biglbs
> 
> I am sorry ! totally my fault


Hello there, tis I...again...I am glad you two are okay, I kinda like both of you and I'm such a dweeb my heart sank when I saw your post...durrrrr.......but REALLY glad all is well..huzzaaaaah! 

ps: errrmm...I mean "like" you in a totally "I'm your Auntie [Redacted] from South Africa who you haven't seen in years and comes to visit and grasps your cheeks (your face ones) in my bony claws and goes "gwaaaaaan...kiss Auntie [Redacted] then" and puckers up my haggard sun leathered skin and bright orange lippie for a kiss which both of you would rather die than give me....way....errrmm...if you follow me :wacko:

Cos, you know, there's just no way I would want any other sort kiss frankly, nope! not one...and I like in a very distant way...oh yes....massively distant...and well, practically not there at all really...very superficial and no substance whatsoever.....breathe breathe....phewwww......

did I get away with that one? I think so.....just steal out like a silent ghost...neither of them will ever know I've been in...swoooosh.....


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Totally my fault ....I am an ASS ..........got the wrong end of the stick alltogether... .thing is I should have know better ...............falling out with the wife 10 minutes earlier didnt help ...........but no excuse.
> 
> And here is the public apology
> 
> Biglbs
> 
> I am sorry ! totally my fault


Rep you are a silly old soddus,it is done/finished with,thank you for being a proper fella,i am very cryptic,often i leave myself open to missenterpitation,so my fault for being a clever cvnt too 

Flubbs----No chance of an internet snog then:lol: :lol:  :blush:


----------



## flinty90

Fcuk sake rep you weak cnut. never admit you were wrong lol keep arguing until you forget why and then just put them on ignore. ffs you were once my herl now your just scottish pmsl xx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Rep you are a silly old soddus,it is done/finished with,thank you for being a proper fella,i am very cryptic,often i leave myself open to missenterpitation,so my fault for being a clever cvnt too
> 
> Flubbs----No chance of an internet snog then:lol: :lol:  :blush:


You mean your a cnut lol.. x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> You mean your a cnut lol.. x


Fook off pigs cvnt!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk sake rep you weak cnut. never admit you were wrong lol keep arguing until you forget why and then just put them on ignore. ffs you were once my herl now your just scottish pmsl xx


You gonna get yourself upto your neck in shizzle too:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Hello there, tis I...again...I am glad you two are okay, I kinda like both of you and I'm such a dweeb my heart sank when I saw your post...durrrrr.......but REALLY glad all is well..huzzaaaaah!
> 
> ps: errrmm...I mean "like" you in a totally "I'm your Auntie Flubs from South Africa who you haven't seen in years and comes to visit and grasps your cheeks (your face ones) in my bony claws and goes "gwaaaaaan...kiss Auntie flubs then" and puckers up my haggard sun leathered skin and bright orange lippie for a kiss which both of you would rather die than give me....way....errrmm...if you follow me :wacko:
> 
> Cos, you know, there's just no way I would want any other sort kiss frankly, nope! not one...and I like in a very distant way...oh yes....massively distant...and well, practically not there at all really...very superficial and no substance whatsoever.....breathe breathe....phewwww......
> 
> did I get away with that one? I think so.....just steal out like a silent ghost...neither of them will ever know I've been in...swoooosh.....[/SIZE]


No you didnt :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Fcuk sake rep you weak cnut. never admit you were wrong lol keep arguing until you forget why and then just put them on ignore. ffs you were once my herl now your just scottish pmsl xx


When you mature Flint you will realize it takes a biggar man to say sorry . :thumbup1: but i know you know that and you are only on the wind so :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You gonna get yourself upto your neck in shizzle too:lol:


No change there then lmfao


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> When you mature Flint you will realize it takes a biggar man to say sorry . :thumbup1: but i know you know that and you are only on the wind so :tongue:


Nahhhh dopey cvnt cannot see fook all---betonite in his eyes!!pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Done mate!!!


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Evening hun, hows things?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Evening hun, hows things?


Always better when i 'see' you in here,getting ready for a holliday,Mia driving us mad:mad:

Where you been hiding?


----------



## Ginger.Tom

biglbs said:


> Always better when i 'see' you in here,getting ready for a holliday,Mia driving us mad:mad:
> 
> Where you been hiding?


Cheers hun, you off anywhere nice? Could do with a holiday myself.  need some sunbathing lol


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Cheers hun, you off anywhere nice? Could do with a holiday myself.  need some sunbathing lol


Along the south coast i think,though who knows,in a motorhome the world is open?

Sun,i hope so but:no:think so!

You away soon?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Biglbs,I bet the training is going well, hope everything is in place, hope your eating well, and keeping strong at it mate!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Biglbs,I bet the training is going well, hope everything is in place, hope your eating well, and keeping strong at it mate!


'Flies in posts at random and goes without reading a thing man'------Is your new name mate:lol:


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Not got any plans yet for a holiday but got loads going on so plenty to keep my occupied lol

South coast should be nice, will keep fingers crossed for the weather for you though


----------



## biglbs

Ginger.Tom said:


> Not got any plans yet for a holiday but got loads going on so plenty to keep my occupied lol
> 
> South coast should be nice, will keep fingers crossed for the weather for you though


Thanks mate,you never know!?!?

Are you still dieting etc?


----------



## Ginger.Tom

Yep, still going... making progress but it is slow. Just want it all at once and getting impatient lol. Will keep going anyway as I am enjoying the workouts etc...


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> No you didnt :lol:




Oh sod! :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Done mate!!!


ah ha I know what that means ..cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning bigfella..have a lovely dayeeeeeeee....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning bigfella..have a lovely dayeeeeeeee....


Hay Flublit.hope your day and health are as nice as you x


----------



## flinty90

So bro you doing any fcukin training in here or just talkin blollocks for a change XX


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back breaker time

Yates rows

20 x 60k

14 x 100k

9 x 140k,back pulling so

10 x 100k

Machine pulls downs

3 sets working upto stack and then fail

Cable close grip

set 15 x ?

10 x stack/8 x stack

Hammer curls

5 sets between 4 and 6 reps all failed at 30k d/bell

2 sets machine curls stack x 10/8 reps

Oh yes and face pulls stack x 4 sets of 12/14

Major pump,looked huge---so i was told by 2 regulars ,getting somewhere finaly.

Chest/tri/mibble delts to do tomorrow then a week away and off,can't wait:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> So bro you doing any fcukin training in here or just talkin blollocks for a change XX


Haha yes see above:lol:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> So bro you doing any fcukin training in here or just talkin blollocks for a change XX


Pot/Kettle!pmsl


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back breaker time
> 
> Yates rows
> 
> 20 x 60k
> 
> 14 x 100k
> 
> 9 x 140k,back pulling so
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> Machine pulls downs
> 
> 3 sets working upto stack and then fail
> 
> Cable close grip
> 
> set 15 x ?
> 
> 10 x stack/8 x stack
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 5 sets between 4 and 6 reps all failed at 30k d/bell
> 
> 2 sets machine curls stack x 10/8 reps
> 
> Oh yes and face pulls stack x 4 sets of 12/14
> 
> Major pump,looked huge---so i was told by 2 regulars ,getting somewhere finaly.
> 
> Chest/tri/mibble delts to do tomorrow then a week away and off,can't wait:rolleyes:


Good session big fella, what are Yates rows?

Where you off to for the week?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Pot/Kettle!pmsl


hey its not me that talks blollocks its every cnut else in my journal lol... X


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Good session big fella, what are Yates rows?
> 
> Where you off to for the week?


Thanks mate,always nice to hear that!

I use reverse grip on occasion;;






I thought Mr Yates would explain best!

Going along the south coast in motorhome mate


----------



## mikemull

Reps


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Reps


Thanks mate,i love these,as big D says it is worth a grip change,not vastly in his opinion,in my opinion it feels a lot different--mechanics of movement vary from one person to next as you are aware.underhand grip uses bi more,overhand has a different feel.= in forearm/back


----------



## Tasty

Just dropping in daddio, lookin good as always! I've got two days of updates to do tonight, just work gettin on top of me!


----------



## biglbs

Tasty said:


> Just dropping in daddio, lookin good as always! I've got two days of updates to do tonight, just work gettin on top of me!


I did'nt know you worked with Tommy son:lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> hey its not me that talks blollocks its every cnut else in my journal lol... X


except me ........and biglbs :sneaky2:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Back breaker time
> 
> Yates rows
> 
> 20 x 60k
> 
> 14 x 100k
> 
> 9 x 140k,back pulling so
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> Machine pulls downs
> 
> 3 sets working upto stack and then fail
> 
> Cable close grip
> 
> set 15 x ?
> 
> 10 x stack/8 x stack
> 
> Hammer curls
> 
> 5 sets between 4 and 6 reps all failed at 30k d/bell
> 
> 2 sets machine curls stack x 10/8 reps
> 
> Oh yes and face pulls stack x 4 sets of 12/14
> 
> Major pump,looked huge---so i was told by 2 regulars ,getting somewhere finaly.
> 
> Chest/tri/mibble delts to do tomorrow then a week away and off,can't wait:rolleyes:


Killer !!! all that is .........boy I miss the volume ..however


----------



## 25434

Morning beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg fella...holidaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!

Wahayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......

Have a luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee luverleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee time

... :bounce: 




I know!!! you wanna kill me right? but I just couldn't help it! just couldn't!! gizza hug!..:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Lol Flubs,i have had Mia singing that all week,nice one,i will play her it later


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Get in------

Chest

Toms 60k thing!

1 x 30

1 x25

1 x 18

3 x 7's style

1 x 8 all sets to fail or very close,kept moving grip every set too.

V bar push downs/single hang reverse and standard gip triple superset

V bar all stack 15 plus reps

single grip each way to fail A total of 5 super sets so about 125-150 reps in all!

3 sets lateral raise

Pump was amazing again,loving it

New avi pic taken after,lost 1" off arms but i think they look an inch bigger at 21"

Holls next week


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Killer !!! all that is .........boy I miss the volume ..however


But you aint fat like me,i need it mate!


----------



## biglbs

60k not 20k lol


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> 60k not 20k lol


Eh ???


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Eh ???


I edited the bench weight it was 20kg/side=60k total,after posting the above lol


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I edited the bench weight it was 20kg/side=60k total,after posting the above lol


got ye :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> got ye :thumbup1:


You can't hold me for long:lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey Bigfella, have a really lovely time on your hols with Mia and Mrs Big fella...crossing all things wobberleeee that the weather is good wherever you go.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey Bigfella, have a really lovely time on your hols with Mia and Mrs Big fella...crossing all things wobberleeee that the weather is good wherever you go.....


Oi,where has your mooie gone???


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oi,where has your mooie gone???


I took it off cos I saw another one I liked, then I decided I didn't like the eyes and the shade of green wasn't quite right, then couldn't find the original one...still researching...soooo much choice...soooo many pics...normal service will resume shortly...hee hee


----------



## biglbs

I hope so it is nice to see ya,to see ya nice!!! :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> I took it off cos I saw another one I liked, then I decided I didn't like the eyes and the shade of green wasn't quite right, then couldn't find the original one...still researching...soooo much choice...soooo many pics...normal service will resume shortly...hee hee


put one up of you


----------



## Replicator

morning ..........im off to bed ..up at 6am today to be in Tesco for 6:45 because i hate doing teh shopping with people in it ...they fart about , leave trolleys in the middle of the isles etc etc etc ..

thing is ive got to know about 10 people that i only meet in there at the same time cause they think the same way ...No way is the wife allowed to do the shopping due to the kind of food that is bought for ME.........and it would cost about £20 more a week if she came so No No NO no wife allowed grocery shoppin

good night


----------



## biglbs

I can picture this all in my head,,,,,,,,ahahahhhhhahhahhhhhh!


----------



## GreedyBen

Hey big fella, hows it going? Will catch up when I can, no internet at home, good job I'm back at work


----------



## flinty90

Morning big puuuunds

hope your ok mate , have a good sunday !!!


----------



## GreedyBen

flinty90 said:


> Morning big puuuunds
> 
> hope your ok mate , have a good sunday !!!


I forgot I must be the only cnut at work!


----------



## Replicator

Aftenoon big fella


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Hey big man..finally back about after my time out..hope your keeping well my friend


----------



## Replicator

Nice to see you posting again triple B


----------



## 25434

Hey big fella...if you're reading whilst on your hols...hope you're ok and Mia and Mrs Bigfella are having a nice time too....


----------



## biglbs

Hay guys,lovely to see you all in here,a bit slow getting back to you as in Dorset,limited access!!!

I am eating sh1t,not training and poisening liver,so is Mrs Lbs!!

Mia is fooking lovely and i am having a great time playing and beeing nursed!!Bless her:wub:

Bought a load of steak,so keeping protein reasonable,but realy i am on holls so fook it.

Miss you all xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hay guys,lovely to see you all in here,a bit slow getting back to you as in Dorset,limited access!!!
> 
> I am eating sh1t,not training and poisening liver,so is Mrs Lbs!!
> 
> Mia is fooking lovely and i am having a great time playing and beeing nursed!!Bless her:wub:
> 
> Bought a load of steak,so keeping protein reasonable,but realy i am on holls so fook it.
> 
> Miss you all xx


You mean they have phones lines in Dorset now


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Hay guys,lovely to see you all in here,a bit slow getting back to you as in Dorset,limited access!!!
> 
> I am eating sh1t,not training and poisening liver,so is Mrs Lbs!!
> 
> Mia is fooking lovely and i am having a great time playing and beeing nursed!!Bless her:wub:
> 
> Bought a load of steak,so keeping protein reasonable,but realy i am on holls so fook it.
> 
> Miss you all xx


Enjoy it then mate!!!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> You mean they have phones lines in Dorset now


No it is more a wireless effect i think ,,,,,da dit da da dit dit,,,,


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Enjoy it then mate!!!


Will do,no arguing there!


----------



## Milky

You in one of your campers mate ?


----------



## 25434

Hey bigfella....whoop whoop...sounds like you're having such a greaaaaaaaaaaaat time...and if you can't enjoy your hols then what can you enjoy right? I bet Mia is having a fab time with her pappy and ma...awwee....loads of hugs and playing right? hee heee...seee ya soon.... :thumb: ....


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You in one of your campers mate ?


Yes mate 'Mercedes' is laying it on for us,23ft of luxury


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey bigfella....whoop whoop...sounds like you're having such a greaaaaaaaaaaaat time...and if you can't enjoy your hols then what can you enjoy right? I bet Mia is having a fab time with her pappy and ma...awwee....loads of hugs and playing right? hee heee...seee ya soon.... :thumb: ....


Will do my lovely x


----------



## Replicator

hey big fella hope yer hols are going good :thumbup1: is it rainin ? mg:


----------



## biglbs

Well mate ,we are in Woolacombe bay right now,sun out and 2/3 days here probably,Mia/Mrs Lbs swimming in pool(too hot inside for me)all going real well thanks mate x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well mate ,we are in Woolacombe bay right now,sun out and 2/3 days here probably,Mia/Mrs Lbs swimming in pool(too hot inside for me)all going real well thanks mate x


great news good to hear alls going swimmingly LOL


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> great news good to hear alls going swimmingly LOL


Making quite a splash!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Making quite a splash!


Good god !!!!!!!!!!!!your not doing bombs mg:


----------



## 25434

Evening Bigfella...i guess by the time you see this you will have downed several glasses of wine and finished off with a vat of cider! hahaha...hope you don't have a hangover tomorra....weather is suppoed to pick up a bit now so hope you can enjoy that...


----------



## biglbs

LoL GUYS

Rep if i get in a pool the water gets out FFs:lol:

Flubs,i indeed got pi55ed on wine/Jd on rocks........No hangover so will try harder later

x x


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Bigbls great stuff seeing your still around fella


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> LoL GUYS
> 
> Rep if i get in a pool the water gets out FFs:lol:
> 
> Flubs,i indeed got pi55ed on wine/Jd on rocks........No hangover so will try harder later
> 
> x x


Did it work


----------



## Leigh

Hope you're enjoying Woolacombe Bay

Camped in quite a few places along there myself - Lovely part of the world.

Tiny bit grey here in Plymouth today so hope your weather's betterxx


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Bigbls great stuff seeing your still around fella


Kind of you mate,hope you are well


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> Hope you're enjoying Woolacombe Bay
> 
> Camped in quite a few places along there myself - Lovely part of the world.
> 
> Tiny bit grey here in Plymouth today so hope your weather's betterxx


Thanks for dropping in Leigh,it is not too bad here,sun is out.In fact i am on poota as a bit burnt,so playing it safe!

Hope you are well,be lucky x


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Did it work


That is tonight ya nutter:rolleyes: :lol:

You ok buddy?


----------



## BigBarnBoy

Glad your enjoying it mate..sounds great..and tis well deserved :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BigBarnBoy said:


> Glad your enjoying it mate..sounds great..and tis well deserved :thumbup1:


Thanks dude,lovin it!


----------



## 25434

You got yourself burnt? tsk tsk....and do you have a t-shirt tan? lol...I'm glad the weather turned for you...whoot!....take care bigfella...


----------



## biglbs

Ok got home today and unpacked,last night of relaxing and tomorrow we start a new routine,

Basicaly gonna do mega short Hit resistance training,probably just 5 sets to fail compound only,

followed straight away by cardio working my way up on time,as i have never realy done it and know my limits!

This is a fresh aproach,aimed at fat loss only,the compound is realy to hold size not grow,so it will be 80%(max weight used)110% effort.

Had a week off peps,so will add back in with Gh at night too.Poss t3/t4 combo to help out.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Ok got home today and unpacked,last night of relaxing and tomorrow we start a new routine,
> 
> Basicaly gonna do mega short Hit resistance training,probably just 5 sets to fail compound only,
> 
> followed straight away by cardio working my way up on time,as i have never realy done it and know my limits!
> 
> This is a fresh aproach,aimed at fat loss only,the compound is realy to hold size not grow,so it will be 80%(max weight used)110% effort.
> 
> Had a week off peps,so will add back in with Gh at night too.Poss t3/t4 combo to help out.


 Sounds a nice sensible approach mate ( I expect no less big man)


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Sounds a nice sensible approach mate ( I expect no less big man)


Well,been watchin Milkman,he now looks so well,so hay!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> That is tonight ya nutter:rolleyes: :lol:
> 
> You ok buddy?


ahhh ha


----------



## 25434

Homecoming song for Bigfella!...cough....cough...clears throat....

Weeeeeeelcome hooooome, weeeeelcome..

come on innnnnn and close the doooooooooorrrrrrrr,

you've beeen gawwwwwwwwnnnnn toooooo laawwwwwwwng

come awwwwn innnnnn, you're hooooome once morrrrrrreeeee

Hey there, would like to say I had a clue what you said 'bout your new routine...but...but...hey, if you're happy? I'm happy..

WHOOT WHOOT!!!! :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks you lovely lady xx i am always happy xx


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ahhh ha


HHhAA AHAAAMMMMAAAHHH


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome back big man, Glad you had a great holiday :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back big man, Glad you had a great holiday :thumb:


Thanks my tall friend,great to be here again


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigfella  Hope all is well in your world today..happy training ....


----------



## biglbs

Morning flubs,you lovely,lovely you xx,have a good one x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok bloody hell it is hot!

5 x between 5 and 7 reps leg press/leg curls/calf raises,in know these are not compound but i do not want to cause undue stress to lower back as it always does on the useless leg press in my gym,squats are a no/no for me these days,i cannot understand why i am ok as long as careful with rack pulls though:confused1:

Cardio today is a long walk/play in the woods with my Daughter/Wife and hopefully son!....for a couple of hours....should do ok


----------



## Double J

Welcome back mate :clap:

Great to hear you had a good holiday (I did too btw  ) and I see normal service has been resumed with about 100 posts from you in the last 24 hours :lol:

Best of luck with the new approach, which I am sure you will do well with :thumb:

Oh and I have finally subbed to this journal so I should be in here more regularly in future...............

Bet that's made your day eh?


----------



## biglbs

It sure has mate,welcome and thanks,

i need a holliday to recover as i am fooked,

lots of poota work on so,

i get in here lots at mo x


----------



## Replicator

Evening B.L


----------



## biglbs

Ok Replicator man


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Cardio was walk in woods carrying daughter up steep hills,fookin killed me,puff.puff,puff,gasp

We walked an hour and a quater fast pace too,all enjoyed it,i was soaked after big hill carry at end,it is steep and half a mile to finish me off.


----------



## Milky

Back at it now my friend l hope.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Back at it now my friend l hope.


Thanks Sir,

i enjoyed it,

in fairness we started hill walking on holls,

though only to pub:lol:


----------



## 25434

Haa haaa...hill walking to the pub? well on the way back from the pub you prolly did double cardio right? as we're supposed to see double after we've had a few...hahaha...so two hills!...haha...errrmm...okay...that wasn't so funny but hey...it's nearly bedtime and my brain cells are tired...pft.....


----------



## biglbs

fell downs


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> fell downs


like Jack did ??

was looking for a strong fat boy .....................U sin im ?


----------



## biglbs

In the mirror every day,but now i see him fading away,slowly......


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> In the mirror every day,but now i see him fading away,slowly......


nice one ......U smart ass


----------



## Tassotti

Morning Paaands


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigfella...have a lovely one..


----------



## biglbs

Tassotti said:


> Morning Paaands


Good morrning pornstar!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning Bigfella...have a lovely one..


Good morning superstar x


----------



## biglbs

Forgot to mention,cardio does'nt kill..........wow!

Wholesaler today,then loads of chores,see what pans out,have a good one guys!


----------



## strongmanmatt

Have a good weekend your self Bigbls. it's ****ing hot, but enjoy the day dude!


----------



## biglbs

You too buddy x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Forgot to mention,cardio does'nt kill..........wow!
> 
> Wholesaler today,then loads of chores,see what pans out,have a good one guys!


phuck that cardio ................thats for fit folks :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> phuck that cardio ................thats for fit folks :lol:


Or fat strong cvnts!

Could not get to gym today,however have eaten realy clean and low carbs,so happy.

That leg/cardio yesterday has left me waist down in tatters!

Mia off with Nanna Am so gonna do a session am early.can't wait


----------



## 25434

Whoooop! go gerrrreeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmm...BISH BASH BOP!!!!!!!...:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigfella...sorry I'm here again so quickly...not stalking you, honest...just passing thru, checking out the fellas....errm...I don't mean "checking" out the fellas...nope!!! not one bit of it...I mean checking out how you all are...ya know..in yourselves..happy, sad, so so..that sorta thing.....ahem...right then...leave? what leave now? and stop digging holes [Redacted]...okaaaaaaayeeeee....

sidles off stage sideways with shephers crook round neck!  :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Flubs,i have a migrane so that is that for me today,hope you are well xx


----------



## 25434

*MAN DOWN MAN DOWN MAN DOWN!!!!!!!*


----------



## biglbs

I am guessing you work in drama and IT in your work(you said what kind)!

Thanks Flubs i feel better seeing that


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks Flubs,i have a migrane so that is that for me today,hope you are well xx


im a sufferer ..hereditry seemingly ........from my MUM !!! you have my sypathy :thumbup1:

Hope it shifts pronto m8


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> im a sufferer ..hereditry seemingly ........from my MUM !!! you have my sypathy :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope it shifts pronto m8


Mate i have not had one for years then last evening walllllop!Thanks buddy


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Mate i have not had one for years then last evening walllllop!Thanks buddy


get off the PC man..............I have to go to bed in the dark , and under covers and no NOISE...............a pin dropping is like a 100 tubular bells mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> get off the PC man..............I have to go to bed in the dark , and under covers and no NOISE...............a pin dropping is like a 100 tubular bells mg:


It's going now mate,i turned the screen down earlier!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It's going now mate,i turned the screen down earlier!


Good show !! did that hurt :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate, hope your head feels better :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigfella...Happy Friday..hope your head has eased for you...take care mister..


----------



## Replicator

MORNING, hows the head today ?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> morning mate, hope your head feels better :thumbup1:


Yes i feel a bit :blink: :stuart: :w00t:but that will clear later i hope as need gym/cardio or something only been at it twice this week,thanks mate,have a great day/weekend.

Are you away soon?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning Bigfella...Happy Friday..hope your head has eased for you...take care mister..


Flubs

Always good when i see youWell not you but your avi!

better mate-groggy but 100% better thanks

Rep

as above without the over nice bit:lol:

Love ya too though,,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Yes i feel a bit :blink: :stuart: :w00t:but that will clear later i hope as need gym/cardio or something only been at it twice this week,thanks mate,have a great day/weekend.
> 
> Are you away soon?


Yes mate, Wednesday cant wait :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Yes mate, Wednesday cant wait :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Are you looking trim for it?


----------



## biglbs

I am hungry this morning ,

been doing fasted interval dieting,

i only eat 6/7 hours and approx 3 meals per day,

Usualy 12 pm or 1pm to 6pm

keep protein high and carbs low,

not had a sh1t for 2 days though,most odd! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am hungry this morning ,
> 
> been doing fasted interval dieting,
> 
> i only eat 6/7 hours and approx 3 meals per day,
> 
> Usualy 12 pm or 1pm to 6pm
> 
> keep protein high and carbs low,
> 
> not had a sh1t for 2 days though,most odd! :lol:


not odd if carbs are low B.L ....................or youve got a stopper up your ass :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Lol i may have off to gym in a mo


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok ,in/out in 45mins(gym is in next road)

simple but effective and basic

BENCH

2 x 20 reps @60K

1 X 19 reps @ 60k fail

1 x 17 reps @ 60k fail

1 x 21's as above

YATES ROWS

EPPIC FAIL OF LOWER BACK AT 80K:no: so abort and as below

MACHINE PULLDOWNS

170LBS

3 X 18 REPS

1 X 14 REPS

CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS(CABLE)

HEAVY 4 X 14-18 REPS

This has been done on one meal since 6ish last night and that was 3 egg plus 7 egg white omlette/bacon/small cheese on w/meal tst.

Will eat one more meal today i hope ,not two though it is in the bag should i need


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok ,in/out in 45mins(gym is in next road)
> 
> simple but effective and basic
> 
> BENCH
> 
> 2 x 20 reps @60K
> 
> 1 X 19 reps @ 60k fail
> 
> 1 x 17 reps @ 60k fail
> 
> 1 x 21's as above
> 
> YATES ROWS
> 
> EPPIC FAIL OF LOWER BACK AT 80K:no: so abort and as below
> 
> MACHINE PULLDOWNS
> 
> 170LBS
> 
> 3 X 18 REPS
> 
> 1 X 14 REPS
> 
> CLOSE GRIP PULLDOWNS(CABLE)
> 
> HEAVY 4 X 14-18 REPS
> 
> This has been done on one meal since 6ish last night and that was 3 egg plus 7 egg white omlette/bacon/small cheese on w/meal tst.
> 
> Will eat one more meal today i hope ,not two though it is in the bag should i need


All good there tho ...............and the sense to abort ....................thee person of wiseness 

Was gonna rep ye but cant yet :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> All good there tho ...............and the sense to abort ....................thee person of wiseness
> 
> Was gonna rep ye but cant yet :sad:


Cheers mate,funny i can't yet either:lol:Spreading some more first


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate,funny i can't yet either:lol:Spreading some more first


I cant at all.........it says you have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours please try later . :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

mg:



Replicator said:


> I cant at all.........it says you have given out too much rep in the last 24 hours please try later . :thumbdown:


It told me that on the very next Rep,Rep! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Yup that was it just chicken for tea 14oz/a carrot/a stick celery,that's it,though i may have an apple in a mo,

Med protein today,v.low carbs(one w/meal tst),low fat,


----------



## biglbs

Just pinned Boldone 250/enanthate 250

And running t3/t4 combo/ghrp-2/cjc1295/200mcg x 3 to 4 times per day,plus Gh 2iu before training on those days only(fasted) and 5 days per week at bed 20 mins after peps.

Also will continue on 50mg winny/provron/day to see last of sustanon out of system over next week or so.

Then it will be 1 500mg combo Boldone/Enanthate per week,

normaly my lower back spasms will not allow me to use for more than 3/4 weeks at that dose.

that is a pitty as it is just cracking on then!Anyone got any ideas how to avoid this 'pump/spasm'in back?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Just pinned Boldone 250/enanthate 250
> 
> And running t3/t4 combo/ghrp-2/cjc1295/200mcg x 3 to 4 times per day,plus Gh 2iu before training on those days only(fasted) and 5 days per week at bed 20 mins after peps.
> 
> Also will continue on 50mg winny/provron/day to see last of sustanon out of system over next week or so.
> 
> Then it will be 1 500mg combo Boldone/Enanthate per week,
> 
> normaly my lower back spasms will not allow me to use for more than 3/4 weeks at that dose.
> 
> that is a pitty as it is just cracking on then!Anyone got any ideas how to avoid this 'pump/spasm'in back?


no idea I'm afraid but it's Friday so I'm doing this....whooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :bounce:

hope you get sorted out Bigfella....


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Just pinned Boldone 250/enanthate 250
> 
> And running t3/t4 combo/ghrp-2/cjc1295/200mcg x 3 to 4 times per day,plus Gh 2iu before training on those days only(fasted) and 5 days per week at bed 20 mins after peps.
> 
> Also will continue on 50mg winny/provron/day to see last of sustanon out of system over next week or so.
> 
> Then it will be 1 500mg combo Boldone/Enanthate per week,
> 
> normaly my lower back spasms will not allow me to use for more than 3/4 weeks at that dose.
> 
> that is a pitty as it is just cracking on then!Anyone got any ideas how to avoid this 'pump/spasm'in back?


taurine lots of it .


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> no idea I'm afraid but it's Friday so I'm doing this....whooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :bounce:
> 
> hope you get sorted out Bigfella....


Bless your cottons,what ya doing,nah scrub that i will come look in your place x


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> taurine lots of it .


That's the one ,never used it,so,how much /how often/is it in chemists or by 

Thanks Ewe.


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> That's the one ,never used it,so,how much /how often/is it in chemists or by
> 
> Thanks Ewe.


any shop that sell amino acids :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurine

take it everyday im not sure on dose you would have to read the link and see if its mg/kg then relate that to your bodyweight .


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> any shop that sell amino acids :lol:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taurine
> 
> take it everyday im not sure on dose you would have to read the link and see if its mg/kg then relate that to your bodyweight .


Do they sell in bulk?????

Ohhh yes Taurine,der.........i got a lot on my mind!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Do they sell in bulk?????
> 
> Ohhh yes Taurine,der.........i got a lot on my mind!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Do they sell in bulk?????
> 
> Ohhh yes Taurine,der.........i got a lot on my mind!


http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/taurine


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/taurine


Cheap too


----------



## biglbs

Nice bit of fasted effort today so far,

triple strength black coffee,no sugar then three hours working on front of camper(bit of damp)so gotta replace wall boards!

Awaiting Mia getting up:wub:

As today is Daddyday........... :bounce: 

If rain holds off it will be fasted cardio up and down the seafront cliffs for an hour with her,then off to see Grandma(she lost one of her little dogs this week:thumbdownSo we will cheer her up.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Nice bit of fasted effort today so far,
> 
> triple strength black coffee,no sugar then three hours working on front of camper(bit of damp)so gotta replace wall boards!
> 
> Awaiting Mia getting up:wub:
> 
> As today is Daddyday........... :bounce:
> 
> If rain holds off it will be fasted cardio up and down the seafront cliffs for an hour with her,then off to see Grandma(she lost one of her little dogs this week:thumbdownSo we will cheer her up.


morning Big fella ..sorry to hear about granmas dog :sad:


----------



## Replicator

how much taurine di you order 2kg LOL


----------



## biglbs

I have not ordered it yet ffs! :lol:

Managed half hour hill climbing,i am worn out Tbh,hard week generaly.

then ate 3 whole/3 whites eggs/2 bacon/1 white BB/tinned toms,i ordered 2 bread but left one,and some bac/toms.

Tummy has shrunk inside lol

cooked up 4 large chicken breasts in tandoori spices/tin coconut milk/corriander sead/thyme/smoked paprika,to munch through day,tonight is wine/Kebab time,i feel it is earnt!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I have not ordered it yet ffs! :lol:
> 
> Managed half hour hill climbing,i am worn out Tbh,hard week generaly.
> 
> then ate 3 whole/3 whites eggs/2 bacon/1 white BB/tinned toms,i ordered 2 bread but left one,and some bac/toms.
> 
> Tummy has shrunk inside lol
> 
> cooked up 4 large chicken breasts in tandoori spices/tin coconut milk/corriander sead/thyme/smoked paprika,to munch through day,tonight is wine/Kebab time,i feel it is earnt!


FFS my mouth is watering now :drool:

Im off to train now B.L later bud


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy mate,i will this nice smelling ex-klucking,nearly duckling.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Enjoy mate,i will this nice smelling ex-klucking,nearly duckling.


 :lol: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Hello Bigfella...quick visit just to say gunite, sleep well and hope your day was good...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello Bigfella...quick visit just to say gunite, sleep well and hope your day was good...


GREAT DREAMS TO YOU XX


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> GREAT DREAMS TO YOU XX


I had a one of the wettest dreams ive ever had last night ...................i was in a race with phelps


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I had a one of the wettest dreams ive ever had last night ...................i was in a race with phelps


Flapps,me too!!!


----------



## Milky

Where are you ordering your taurine mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Where are you ordering your taurine mate ?


Why mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Why mate?


perhaps he wants some :confused1:


----------



## Conscript

ewen said:


> perhaps he wants some :confused1:


I swear I'm in stitches after reading the last 2 posts.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Conscript said:


> I swear I'm in stitches after reading the last 2 posts.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


haha i just had a stab in the dark and came up with that although i might be miles off but i doubt it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> haha i just had a stab in the dark and came up with that although i might be miles off but i doubt it :lol:


Or perhaps he has a cheap source to offer me ,as only a few posts back we were debating where i may get it if you remember:confused1: :lol: just a thought,as he knows i am looking around!

The thick plottens more.


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Or perhaps he has a cheap source to offer me ,as only a few posts back we were debating where i may get it if you remember:confused1: :lol: just a thought,as he knows i am looking around!
> 
> The thick plottens more.


so are you still gonna buy it off www.biglbslikestosuckacockortwo.co.uk ?


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate,as i do like them,or Holland/barret down the frog!


----------



## Replicator

its cheapest where I said


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> its cheapest where I said


I forgot and it is xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I forgot and it is xx


http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/taurine


----------



## Milky

need to spread the love mate.


----------



## 25434

Morning Bigfella....how are you today? Happy Monday, happy training and have a great day whatever you're up to... :stuart:


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon guys,back up the fookin ladder,well i will not need to do calves for a while:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Afternoon guys,back up the fookin ladder,well i will not need to do calves for a while:lol:


WTF is at the top of this ladder


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> WTF is at the top of this ladder


No one else:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

I am very dissapointed,no training done today,nor gonna,i ate practicaly nothing and spend all day.............up............a.....ladder,feels like punishment.

Ya know what i am gonna have a drink and a bit of grub that i fancy(never got a kebab on sat mm)

Hang me if you like(but not off a fookin ladder)


----------



## BestBefore1989

Shish, I hope you enjoy your doner


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Shish, I hope you enjoy your doner


lol sillius soddussssissi

After being up a ladder,i thought it would be a step in the right direction....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> lol sillius soddussssissi
> 
> After being up a ladder,i thought it would be a step in the right direction....


you deserve it after rung-ing all day


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I am very dissapointed,no training done today,nor gonna,i ate practicaly nothing and spend all day.............up............a.....ladder,feels like punishment.
> 
> Ya know what i am gonna have a drink and a bit of grub that i fancy(never got a kebab on sat mm)
> 
> Hang me if you like(but not off a fookin ladder)


 Be right big man.

Always tommorrow


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Be right big man.
> 
> Always tommorrow


Hay mate,how you doing now?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Hay mate,how you doing now?


 Going better after the break.did me the world of good TBH.


----------



## biglbs

hOW LONG WAS IT IN END?--CAPS ahh sorry


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> hOW LONG WAS IT IN END?--CAPS ahh sorry


 2 weeks of pizza n fried chicken lol


----------



## biglbs

What is your next plan?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> What is your next plan?


 It's in my journo mate


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> It's in my journo mate


Just looked and said how odd it is!?!?! :lol:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Just looked and said how odd it is!?!?! :lol:


 It is a wee bit different,but suits me n my TP


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> It is a wee bit different,but suits me n my TP


My nephew has just bought another black twin spark.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> My nephew has just bought another black twin spark.


 Must have taste then 

Nice wee engine when revved to feck lol (not a V though  )


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Must have taste then
> 
> Nice wee engine when revved to feck lol (not a V though  )


Yes it is a nice one too,sadly no v ,unlike my 2 RR lol


----------



## 25434

Morning Big fella...how are you today? well I hope...

Just a swoooshing by to nick your biccies and put my feet up on your table...lol....have a lovely day and thanks for dropping into my journal...I know it's a bit of a car crash but there is proper job training in there too....lol...honest...somewhere...hahaha....thanks again...x (nothing pervy meant by the X though, not in any way, shape or form).....  x

DARN IT!!! i did another one...lol....hee heee..sorry, just being silly...can't help it, I have a talent for it..did you notice?..hahahaha....x OH NO!!!!! I'm dooomed!...doomed I tell theee...:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Aftenoon B.L


----------



## biglbs

Afternoon Jock,you ok laddy x


----------



## biglbs

I follow your training in there it is second to none for effort very good stuff mate,xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Boulder holders

Well this was different

3x 20 cable upright rows

2 x 18 front raise

2 x single arm lateral raise

a 1 x 20 single arm lateral

a 1 x 16 single arm press

a=Both a done twice,not superseted though

3 sets 20 face pulls

1 set 50K d/bell shrugs to complete fail

1 x lateral raises fail at 15

1 x upright cable row to fail

then (invention)

Stand bent knee and use cgp handle on seated pulley machine to hit rear delts/romboids/traps etc

Very effective 4 x fail at 80% of stack

That should do them:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

bet your shoulders where burning after that little routine :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull

Gotta spread love b4 I rep you


----------



## biglbs

BB4 yes mate i was in bits in my own little pool of h2o and salt!

Thanks Mike


----------



## 25434

Morning Big Fella......I like the sound of this....

then (invention)

Stand bent knee and use cgp handle on seated pulley machine to hit rear delts/romboids/traps etc

Very effective 4 x fail at 80% of stack

but not sure what the CGP handle is? is the D shape one? and when you say seated pully machine, do you mean the one you would do deate row on? sorry to ask...ya know, willing to nick anything if I can sorta thing...hee hee...

Have a lovely day...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning Big Fella......I like the sound of this....
> 
> then (invention)
> 
> Stand bent knee and use cgp handle on seated pulley machine to hit rear delts/romboids/traps etc
> 
> Very effective 4 x fail at 80% of stack
> 
> but not sure what the CGP handle is? is the D shape one? and when you say seated pully machine, do you mean the one you would do deate row on? sorry to ask...ya know, willing to nick anything if I can sorta thing...hee hee...
> 
> Have a lovely day...


Seated row m/c buddy yes and the hanle is the one you use for slose grip,like two 'D's'joined,let me know if i can help more


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Seated row m/c buddy yes and the hanle is the one you use for slose grip,like two 'D's'joined,let me know if i can help more


you're gonna wish you didn't say that....coss...cos....i wanna do it...sooo.....to recap..

I stand cross ways infront of the bench with the " D' joined handle (I know which one that is now, thank yous)....and put one knee on the bench like I was going to do DB row, bent over?.....then grab the handle and pull it sideways under my body and out to shoulder height then let it go back in again?.....

orrrr....version 2......

I stand with the bench between my legs and I bend my knees and grab the handle with both hands? and pull it back to shoulder? boob height? and then let it go back slowly...or is that just a standing seated row?....errr...humm...

sorry Begfella...i'm truly not taking the pee or anything, i want to work on my rear delts so it sounds like a good one to do...sorry if I'm being a bit blonde...oh wait!....lol....I am...

Seriously, sorry for mucking, but i would like to know if you have the time..thank you so much...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> you're gonna wish you didn't say that....coss...cos....i wanna do it...sooo.....to recap..
> 
> I stand cross ways infront of the bench with the " D' joined handle (I know which one that is now, thank yous)....and put one knee on the bench like I was going to do DB row, bent over?.....then grab the handle and pull it sideways under my body and out to shoulder height then let it go back in again?.....
> 
> orrrr....version 2......
> 
> I stand with the bench between my legs and I bend my knees and grab the handle with both hands? and pull it back to shoulder? boob height? and then let it go back slowly...or is that just a standing seated row?....errr...humm...
> 
> sorry Begfella...i'm truly not taking the pee or anything, i want to work on my rear delts so it sounds like a good one to do...sorry if I'm being a bit blonde...oh wait!....lol....I am...
> 
> Seriously, sorry for mucking, but i would like to know if you have the time..thank you so much...


Hang on mate,you are recovering from a neck/ shoulder injury are you not,do not do this yet mate it could flare it up as it is an odd angle,wait a while yet before trying this.


----------



## biglbs

When you are ready you use low pully row m/chine(the one you sit on floor with.

Stand in front of it with knees bent,kind of squating with double handles lifted up between your knees,sit back into it a bit and row into upper or lower abs depending on the target muscle group-you need to experiment this bit as i am tall! :lol:

Start light and get used to movement,today i am in bits from it,very effective.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Half hour fast walk,some bloke thought i was after him i think,he kept looking around/speeding up and looking again,turned a corner and he had run off!:lol:Good heart rate cardio work


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Half hour fast walk,some bloke thought i was after him i think,he kept looking around/speeding up and looking again,turned a corner and he had run off!:lol:Good heart rate cardio work


 :lol: absolute mint


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Half hour fast walk,some bloke thought i was after him i think,he kept looking around/speeding up and looking again,turned a corner and he had run off!:lol:Good heart rate cardio work


I'm not surprised mate


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> I'm not surprised mate


I never said anything though:confused1:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> I never said anything though:confused1:


You didn't need to though 

Glad to see things are going well for you mate........long may it continue :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> You didn't need to though
> 
> Glad to see things are going well for you mate........long may it continue :thumb:


Thanks mate it is all downhill at the moment,nice 'n'easy,touch wood.

Is everything still:wub:for you guys?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella,

Thanks so much for that explanation. I have copies it and put it into my little book where I put things to remember when i'm in the gym...and you're right, I am recovering from a neck/shoulder injury so I won't do it with weights just yet. Seeing the osteopath tomorrow morning so hoping he will give me th okay to do more stuff that I had to stop. I will though, now I have the know how (thank you for that) practice with one plate only, just to get the form right and see which is the best height for me to do...I'm not tall...5'2" just! so wont have far to go to squat down to the floor..hahahaha....

Thanks again for your description and help... :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

LADDERS ..That is all !!!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella,
> 
> Thanks so much for that explanation. I have copies it and put it into my little book where I put things to remember when i'm in the gym...and you're right, I am recovering from a neck/shoulder injury so I won't do it with weights just yet. Seeing the osteopath tomorrow morning so hoping he will give me th okay to do more stuff that I had to stop. I will though, now I have the know how (thank you for that) practice with one plate only, just to get the form right and see which is the best height for me to do...I'm not tall...5'2" just! so wont have far to go to squat down to the floor..hahahaha....
> 
> Thanks again for your description and help... :thumb:


Good luck tomorrow morning with the osteo Flubs,when you are able to use it run it by me again to make sure i explained it ok? xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Good luck tomorrow morning with the osteo Flubs,when you are able to use it run it by me again to make sure i explained it ok? xx


yea, bump big yin here flubs


----------



## biglbs

How are you Jock?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> How are you Jock?


Am good Tommy


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Am good Tommy


Dunno 'boot you but i have an ache for every inch!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Dunno 'boot you but i have an ache for every inch!


LOL. not today but i know what you mean :lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Good luck tomorrow morning with the osteo [Redacted],when you are able to use it run it by me again to make sure i explained it ok? xx


Thank you very much, and I will do that.


----------



## biglbs

Good morning,sun is out,sky is blue,hang on ,oh cloud coming........


----------



## 25434

Morning Big Fella..have a luverlee weekend and sod the weather (sorry for swear)....give the ickle one a beeeeg hug and enjoy the bit of sun that comes out..


----------



## biglbs

I sure will xxyou too!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Nailed a quick high rep pump up,as i am tired out and ache still in most parts so

35 reps @ 60k on the bench

20 " " " "

14 the same each set fail last past fail

3 sets b/bell curls 20 reps

1 set front raise 23 reps

3 set tricep pushdown stack 20 reps

2 set front then reverse grip pushdowns

1 set upright rows

sounds odd but some was actual 'training for growth'

some was pumping fresh nutrients around sore muscles,mega good pump,looked massive!

Not had a weigh in for weeks,but recon weight is much the same,but have realy recomped well and will keep this up as very happy with it.


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate it is all downhill at the moment,nice 'n'easy,touch wood.
> 
> *Is everything still:wub:for you guys*?


Absolutely brilliant mate; couldn't be happier :thumb:


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Nailed a quick high rep pump up,as i am tired out and ache still in most parts so
> 
> 35 reps @ 60k on the bench
> 
> 20 " " " "
> 
> 14 the same each set fail last past fail
> 
> 3 sets b/bell curls 20 reps
> 
> 1 set front raise 23 reps
> 
> 3 set tricep pushdown stack 20 reps
> 
> 2 set front then reverse grip pushdowns
> 
> 1 set upright rows
> 
> sounds odd but some was actual 'training for growth'
> 
> some was pumping fresh nutrients around sore muscles,mega good pump,looked massive!
> 
> *Not had a weigh in for weeks,but recon weight is much the same,but have realy recomped well and will keep this up as very happy with it*.


Sounds like you're making really good progress mate. Well done sir. Reps will be awarded when I can :thumb:

Sure you'll remind me if I happen to forget :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Nailed a quick high rep pump up,as i am tired out and ache still in most parts so
> 
> 35 reps @ 60k on the bench
> 
> 20 " " " "
> 
> 14 the same each set fail last past fail
> 
> 3 sets b/bell curls 20 reps
> 
> 1 set front raise 23 reps
> 
> 3 set tricep pushdown stack 20 reps
> 
> 2 set front then reverse grip pushdowns
> 
> 1 set upright rows
> 
> sounds odd but some was actual 'training for growth'
> 
> some was pumping fresh nutrients around sore muscles,mega good pump,looked massive!
> 
> Not had a weigh in for weeks,but recon weight is much the same,but have realy recomped well and will keep this up as very happy with it.


my joint would have swole up from all them reps B.L. :lol: Good stuff m8 :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Sounds like you're making really good progress mate. Well done sir. Reps will be awarded when I can :thumb:
> 
> Sure you'll remind me if I happen to forget :lol:


Reminded Milky twice,,,,:thumbdown:still none:lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> my joint would have swole up from all them reps B.L. :lol: Good stuff m8 :thumbup1:


Thanks you guys,the pump was massive and burn unreal!


----------



## strongmanmatt

WOW, that is insane Biglbs, looking good though something better than nothing as you told me.

Keep at it dude.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks i.....er ,,,,,,think buddy,you better now?


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Nailed a quick high rep pump up,as i am tired out and ache still in most parts so
> 
> 35 reps @ 60k on the bench
> 
> 20 " " " "
> 
> 14 the same each set fail last past fail
> 
> 3 sets b/bell curls 20 reps
> 
> 1 set front raise 23 reps
> 
> 3 set tricep pushdown stack 20 reps
> 
> 2 set front then reverse grip pushdowns
> 
> 1 set upright rows
> 
> sounds odd but some was actual 'training for growth'
> 
> some was pumping fresh nutrients around sore muscles,mega good pump,looked massive!
> 
> Not had a weigh in for weeks,but recon weight is much the same,but have realy recomped well and will keep this up as very happy with it.


Awesome session , thought you'd keep going for the 100 reps tho! Made me lol a 380lb fella saying 'looked massive!' you are ****ing massive mate!!!!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Reminded Milky twice,,,,:thumbdown:still none:lol:


Mean Milky eh ..I repped him three times only got one lot back repped him another twice and Ive seen fvck all yet..youd think they had to pay for them for fvck sake.. mg: but i suppose one doesnt give to recieve, the joy is in the giving :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Mean Milky eh ..I repped him three times only got one lot back repped him another twice and Ive seen fvck all yet..youd think they had to pay for them for fvck sake.. mg: but i suppose one doesnt give to recieve, the joy is in the giving :lol:


Yes others names are on the list of shall we bother again toomg: :rolleye: :lol:

I see ya slept on the original script.......mods can look at what it was ya know:lol:

Have a great morning at Tesco


----------



## Queenie

Morning lbs 

Last session looks like a good'un - glad youre feeling well on it!

Have a fab weekend xx


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Morning lbs
> 
> Last session looks like a good'un - glad youre feeling well on it!
> 
> Have a fab weekend xx


Good morning beautiful!

Thanks for popping in it is always a pleasure,

the training is banging on well now,

i have a grip well and truely

enjoy your weekend xx


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Good morning beautiful!
> 
> Thanks for popping in it is always a pleasure,
> 
> the training is banging on well now,
> 
> i have a grip well and truely
> 
> enjoy your weekend xx


Always a good place to be 

Was going to ask, what's the benefit of high reps on flat bench? Xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yes others names are on the list of shall we bother again toomg: :rolleye: :lol:
> 
> I see ya slept on the original script.......mods can look at what it was ya know:lol:
> 
> Have a great morning at Tesco


just thought id add more sarcasm :lol:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Always a good place to be
> 
> Was going to ask, what's the benefit of high reps on flat bench? Xx


Well,i find that it gives me a massive pump and for me this form of training makes a real change,as you know i have always done heavy.

I suppose if i analised it i could point out the massive benefit to tendons,they realy get strong from high reps due to poor circulation especialy around the inserts,so good injury prevention.I relt ache today


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well,i find that it gives me a massive pump and for me this form of training makes a real change,as you know i have always done heavy.
> 
> I suppose if i analised it i could point out the massive benefit to tendons,they realy get strong from high reps due to poor circulation especialy around the inserts,so good injury prevention.I relt ache today


yes :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt

biglbs said:


> Well,i find that it gives me a massive pump and for me this form of training makes a real change,as you know i have always done heavy.
> 
> I suppose if i analised it i could point out the massive benefit to tendons,they realy get strong from high reps due to poor circulation especialy around the inserts,so good injury prevention.I relt ache today


That sounds a perfect solution for me not aching then, Hitting heavy alot in powerlifting is just totally ****ing gruling I GUESS the more weight you do the worse it becomes for aching lol.


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> That sounds a perfect solution for me not aching then, Hitting heavy alot in powerlifting is just totally ****ing gruling I GUESS the more weight you do the worse it becomes for aching lol.


Not if you actualy read what i stated mate,this **** is killing me:lol:what is more are you not a strong man?Pain is the game!


----------



## Replicator

strongmanmatt said:


> That sounds a perfect solution for me not aching then, Hitting heavy alot in powerlifting is just totally ****ing gruling I GUESS the more weight you do the worse it becomes for aching lol.


Not at all ...its all about effort put in with the weight you use ..if its intense enough YOU WILL ache :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Not at all ...its all about effort put in with the weight you use ..if its intense enough YOU WILL ache :thumbup1:


As usual the nails head is driven home,i am in bitts......sore as fook!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> As usual the nails head is driven home,i am in bitts......sore as fook!


Because you were intense :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Because you were intense :thumbup1:


No i was in the gym .not a tent:confused1:


----------



## Replicator

just had a chicken biryani .................thing i ate too much coz I feel
View attachment 90654


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> just had a chicken biryani .................thing i ate too much coz I feel
> View attachment 90654


I love an Indian,the totum poles are a bit stiff though...


----------



## biglbs

Good morning,off to thetford forest in motorhome have a few days away,be good....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Good morning,off to thetford forest in motorhome have a few days away,be good....


Good stuff m8 hope all this bloody rain dont dampen your spirits


----------



## 25434

Hello there big fella...lot's of achey, ouchie achey stuff going on in here...lol...aching myself today, training...who needs it...oh wait!! ME!!! hahahaha......hope you enjoy your trip out in the motor home..I think they're great fun...just fill up and off ya go...brill! used to do it a lot when i was very young, totally exciting wondering where we'd end up......take care ..


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys was a great break,you both been well i hope xx


----------



## Replicator

nice to see ye back bud :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

I see you been keepin it real!


----------



## 25434

Hello there Big Fella, good to see you back with us..whoop...


----------



## biglbs

I missed another picky flubbbbbbs?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I missed another picky flubbbbbbs?


you missed another piccie? errrmm...well, in a brave moment I put my mugshot up, then thought...eeeeuuuwwwwww! and took it off again...lol....I can put a quick one up for you if you want to see it? (DEFFO NOTNOTNOT being forward or flirty or anything like that tho)....just in case you may think it?...I'll pop back in a sec to see if you do...it's a bit underwhelming to be honest..lol


----------



## biglbs

Please flubs,i love to see your progress,,,,,i never forward anything mate


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Please [Redacted],i love to see your progress,,,,,i never forward anything mate


Oh lawwwdy! did u mean one of my bod? or the one of my face...will need to go and have a quick seek and find mission, can't remember where i put it now..durrr...the joys of being a blonde haunt my posting...lolol......

brb...searching for pic plus brain cell...hahahaha....


----------



## biglbs

Missed them all but only show what is ok with you,or none it's ok,i don't want you to worry mate x


----------



## biglbs

I have not quoted so that page goes,for your peace of mind,i think you are lookin amazing mate,was it your feft shoulder injured?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I have not quoted so that page goes,for your peace of mind,i think you are lookin amazing mate,was it your feft shoulder injured?


Yes, I crushed the vertebrae in my neck on that side and the left hand trap and upper back spasmed....it's not right still so I'm having to try to be very careful with what I do at the moment, but off painkillers now, just therapy once a week and plenty of stretching and bio freeze.... I think I would look much better if I dropped another stone which i'm trying to do, cos I can feel the muscle underneath...but I'm just not made tiny I'm afraid....lol...short..but...ahem...wide...haha..

ps:I don't know how to do posing either so sorry for that...I seem to do much better in my bathroom mirror whilst brushing my teeth...


----------



## biglbs

You are a little treasure mate,thank you for doing that,reps xxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Yes, I crushed the vertebrae in my neck on that side and the left hand trap and upper back spasmed....it's not right still so I'm having to try to be very careful with what I do at the moment, but off painkillers now, just therapy once a week and plenty of stretching and bio freeze.... I think I would look much better if I dropped another stone which i'm trying to do, cos I can feel the muscle underneath...but I'm just not made tiny I'm afraid....lol...short..but...ahem...wide...haha..
> 
> ps:I don't know how to do posing either so sorry for that...I seem to do much better in my bathroom mirror whilst brushing my teeth...


Hay do not forget who i am,,,,,and i weigh..... :lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> You are a little treasure mate,thank you for doing that,reps xxx


 thank you...I'll just take it off now if that is okay..I'm a bit nervous about myself...durrr...but thank you for asking about my progress..

oh sod! can't get it off now...I did the delete thing and it didn't work...foook...I'm doomed...:eek:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> thank you...I'll just take it off now if that is okay..I'm a bit nervous about myself...durrr...but thank you for asking about my progress..


You should not be,anyone that made you feel that way was so wrong xx


----------



## 25434

Big Fella..I had to take the whole post out to get the piccie to go..sorry if I cocked up your journal...I have a habit of doing that and I don't mean to...durrrrrrrr....you may, if you wish, poke me in the eyes with a sharp object if we ever meet...lol....leave you in peace now.....thank you.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Big Fella..I had to take the whole post out to get the piccie to go..sorry if I cocked up your journal...I have a habit of doing that and I don't mean to...durrrrrrrr....you may, if you wish, poke me in the eyes with a sharp object if we ever meet...lol....leave you in peace now.....thank you.


My darling,you are welcome anytime and thank you again x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> My darling,you are welcome anytime and thank you again x


you soppy git
View attachment 91057


----------



## biglbs

You're just old and grumpy......OLDER TODAY A???? :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning Big Fella...have a lovely day....and you're not a soppy git....but don't tell Rep i said that or he'll mash my head in with one of his eyelashes:blink: :laugh:

Happy training... :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Flubs,but my back has just gone,terrible spasm,locking it up,have made appointment for osteo 5pm,,,,,FFs! :thumbdown:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks Flubs,but my back has just gone,terrible spasm,locking it up,have made appointment for osteo 5pm,,,,,FFs! :thumbdown:


not so good B.L ....get it fixed !!! osteo will have you doing airobics befor the days out LOL


----------



## biglbs

No one has ever managed that,i like a bit of running around with Mia but air-bricks,i used breeze blocks once or twice....

I cannot even breath right,it is fooked up


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> No one has ever managed that,i like a bit of running around with Mia but air-bricks,i used breeze blocks once or twice....
> 
> I cannot even breath right,it is fooked up


Sorry to read this mate; typical - just when things are going really well something always seems to rear its ugly head..........

Best of luck with the osteo appointment :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate you ok?Yup why can it not just go full tilt the correct way???

I mentioned a while back and i swear every time i get 2/3 weeks inti trt my friggin back goes south,it effects breathing,to the point of putting me out of breath and sleep in the form of apnia type as in cannot breath,day to day stuff is like pump/spasm in lower back,agony.

Come off gear and 7-10 days all is odd!


----------



## mikemull

Hope it sorts it self out big fella!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks Mike,just had clicks and cluncks done,well out of line hips/pelvis.wait n see now


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hay mate you ok?Yup why can it not just go full tilt the correct way???
> 
> I mentioned a while back and i swear every time i get 2/3 weeks inti trt my friggin back goes south,it effects breathing,to the point of putting me out of breath and sleep in the form of apnia type as in cannot breath,day to day stuff is like pump/spasm in lower back,agony.
> 
> Come off gear and 7-10 days all is odd!


it cant have anything to do with the gear then can it .................surely not .....feel for you anyway and wish you a quick recovdery m8


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> it cant have anything to do with the gear then can it .................surely not .....feel for you anyway and wish you a quick recovdery m8


It is the last thing i want to think,however it has been there every time at 2/3 weeks in,,,,,,i bloody hope not,always done it though very odd,i cannot give it up though as need it !


----------



## mikemull

Made me lol, ****ing 20 odd stone beast, benching 170ish natural *Needs gear*

Not much hope for rest of us then!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Made me lol, ****ing 20 odd stone beast, benching 170ish natural *Needs gear*
> 
> Not much hope for rest of us then!


Funny thing is that was without TrT DOSE TOO,I WAS ONLY 7.6 (i think)free test:lol:


----------



## 25434

Hello Big Fella..I go to an osteopath for my neck injury and he's really good, worked miracles for me when I was in tears with the pain...I really hope yours help you too. Have a hug!  I found a manly man one for ya! don't want any girlie hugs in here..oh no! I'm darrrn wiv da hugs!

see what I did there? humour...second go today...I'm a bawwwse ain't I? lol...don't answer that....just don't..hahaha...

Hey Big Fella...it will be fixed, sorry it keeps happening to you though...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello Big Fella..I go to an osteopath for my neck injury and he's really good, worked miracles for me when I was in tears with the pain...I really hope yours help you too. Have a hug!
> View attachment 91132
> I found a manly man one for ya! don't want any girlie hugs in here..oh no! I'm darrrn wiv da hugs!
> 
> see what I did there? humour...second go today...I'm a bawwwse ain't I? lol...don't answer that....just don't..hahaha...
> 
> Hey Big Fella...it will be fixed, sorry it keeps happening to you though...


The point is realy i am lucky to still be walking the amount of bad accidents my back has seen,but hay,i am still here and not the only one to get hurt,look at your crushed disc ffs,nah we are made of stern stuff xx


----------



## GreedyBen

Sorry to hear about your back mate, seems like everyone is getting injured left right and centre! Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to hear about your back mate, seems like everyone is getting injured left right and centre! Hope it clears up soon.


Yes mate,but ours is to overcome a?

How is everything?


----------



## xpower

Hope ya back issue gets sorted mate.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Hope ya back issue gets sorted mate.


Cheers mucka,you all good now?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Cheers mucka,you all good now?


 Getting that way.

Careful careful slowly slowly @ the mo lol


----------



## biglbs

Car ok?


----------



## xpower

Amazingly she is 

Giving me loads of smiles


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,but ours is to overcome a?
> 
> How is everything?


It is!

All good thanks, just dealt with a massive kebab and got the day to myself tomorrow with no jobs to do, just eat and go to the gym - my kind of day:lol:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> It is!
> 
> All good thanks, just dealt with a massive kebab and got the day to myself tomorrow with no jobs to do, just eat and go to the gym - my kind of day:lol:


I vote you eat the kebabs on this board:lol:


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I vote you eat the kebabs on this board:lol:


Chicken & lamb with salad & garlic mayo 

My fave


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Chicken & lamb with salad & garlic mayo
> 
> My fave


lamb super with seperate donna mmmmmnmnm


----------



## GreedyBen

I'll take a pic next time, these guys deliver and it's a foam box full of meat, if you tip it sideways first you can pour all the fat out :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> I'll take a pic next time, these guys deliver and it's a foam box full of meat, if you tip it sideways first you can pour all the fat out :thumbup1:


Never thought of pouring the fat in my beer:lol:


----------



## Replicator

Morning ....PM bro


----------



## biglbs

Morning REP MAN!


----------



## biglbs

After treatment last night i have been able to work all day,with a few ukm breaks,it is far better now,so training tomorrow,will do something odd i suppose:lol:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Nice Bigbls How are you doing bro?!

Eating big still I hope and lifting big!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> After treatment last night i have been able to work all day,with a few ukm breaks,it is far better now,so training tomorrow,will do something odd i suppose:lol:


well thats good then


----------



## flinty90

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Bigbls How are you doing bro?!
> 
> Eating big still I hope and lifting big!


Eating big yes,, lifting big, well if his stomach counts then yes again lol !!!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Eating big yes,, lifting big, well if his stomach counts then yes again lol !!!!


Mate,anytime you are this way..............lol ya mad cvnt....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Eating big yes,, lifting big, well if his stomach counts then yes again lol !!!!


Hay he never reads fook all before posting!!!!!!!!!!As bad as you


----------



## biglbs

Oi Flinty do you want a lift off..............when?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hay he never reads fook all before posting!!!!!!!!!!As bad as you


excuse me .....we cant remember everthing FFS  :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> excuse me .....we cant remember everthing FFS  :lol:


Nah but we read something!!! :lol:

What of the challenge?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oi Flinty do you want a lift off..............when?


anytime bro !!! what we doing ??


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Nah but we read something!!! :lol:
> 
> What of the challenge?


Challenge ?? :confused1:


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Challenge ?? :confused1:


he wants a lift off... not sure what he wants to lift, probably fcukin shirts knowing him pmsl


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> anytime bro !!! what we doing ??


Flys bwahahahaahah


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Flys bwahahahaahah


get fcuked slaphead :lol:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> get fcuked slaphead :lol:


 nice
View attachment 91244


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> nice
> View attachment 91244


So when the young man is fit for purpose it is on:lol:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> So when the young man is fit for purpose it is on:lol:


im ready bro .. i will need a couple of weeks to up calories for a while as im in defecit ... but that should be fine, what ya wanna lift ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> im ready bro .. i will need a couple of weeks to up calories for a while as im in defecit ... but that should be fine, what ya wanna lift ??


Yes i could do with three or four weeks as have been busy building tendons up for just such a time,with high reps,so how about 1 months time....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes i could do with three or four weeks as have been busy building tendons up for just such a time,with high reps,so how about 1 months time....


ok what lift ??? or are we going to do 3 lifts and total the weight ?? can we do this in one thread as im getting dizzy backing and forwarding between here and mine to talk about it pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes what do you think

Bench

block lifts

seated press

squats(you shall kill me here,i never do them)

leg press

tricep push down rep out?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ok what lift ??? or are we going to do 3 lifts and total the weight ?? can we do this in one thread as im getting dizzy backing and forwarding between here and mine to talk about it pmsl


Ok even better squat/block lift(back cannot do dead from floor)/bench


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh yes what do you think
> 
> Bench
> 
> block lifts
> 
> seated press
> 
> squats(you shall kill me here,i never do them)
> 
> leg press
> 
> tricep push down rep out?


Leg press no !! not got a decent one at my gym...

seated press yes

bench yes

squat yes

tricep pushdown stuff mmm will have to see how elbow is but in fairness to you would add it in


----------



## flinty90

flinty90 said:


> Leg press no !! not got a decent one at my gym...
> 
> seated press yes
> 
> bench yes
> 
> squat yes
> 
> tricep pushdown stuff mmm will have to see how elbow is but in fairness to you would add it in


deadlift yes


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Leg press no !! not got a decent one at my gym...
> 
> seated press yes
> 
> bench yes
> 
> squat yes
> 
> tricep pushdown stuff mmm will have to see how elbow is but in fairness to you would add it in


Deal!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Deal!


so where we doing this ??? and make it 5 weeks as im on holiday in 3 and a bit weeks for nearly 2 weeks lol so i will have had no gym for a while


----------



## biglbs

It seems rack pulls or no deads mate,i cannot as it murders my old back(please remeber it has been broken once and prolapsed l3)


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> It seems rack pulls or no deads mate,i cannot as it murders my old back(please remeber it has been broken once and prolapsed l3)


LOL you challenged me ya dimwit lol .... now your making the excuses pmsl think of my poor elbow !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> so where we doing this ??? and make it 5 weeks as im on holiday in 3 and a bit weeks for nearly 2 weeks lol so i will have had no gym for a while


FFs is that a level playing field?

i don't mind waiting for all this holls **** to go,no excuses then a??


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> FFs is that a level playing field?
> 
> i don't mind waiting for all this holls **** to go,no excuses then a??


yell you what bro you set the dat and we will do it whenever you feel ready X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL you challenged me ya dimwit lol .... now your making the excuses pmsl think of my poor elbow !!!


Oh right,did i mention my little injuries....no!

I am talking of an injury that nearly put me in a chair you fool!

But i will still rack pull/block lift


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Oh right,did i mention my little injuries....no!
> 
> I am talking of an injury that nearly put me in a chair you fool!
> 
> But i will still rack pull/block lift


No need to get aggressive pmsl whats wrong anyway why you challenging me ??? you jelly ??x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yell you what bro you set the dat and we will do it whenever you feel ready X


I will be ready my friend,was not wanting you to be poorly after holls..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL you challenged me ya dimwit lol .... now your making the excuses pmsl think of my poor elbow !!!


Calling me a dimwit aint gonna keep me nice a?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Calling me a dimwit aint gonna keep me nice a?


sorry i dont want to make you angry i wont like you when your angry


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No need to get aggressive pmsl whats wrong anyway why you challenging me ??? you jelly ??x


Of,,,,,,,MMMM..................................................WHAT?

Thought it may push you on for a bit,,


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sorry i dont want to make you angry i wont like you when your angry


Now you're making me green lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Of,,,,,,,MMMM..................................................WHAT?
> 
> Thought it may push you on for a bit,,


Im a BB though not a powerlifter lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Im a BB though not a powerlifter lol


I am neither!


----------



## Replicator

I am ................................So hows your back today bud ?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I am ................................So hows your back today bud ?


80% i recon,i have all the aches everwhere else that you get from spasm release,down groin/glutes/calves/up into traps/etc

Think i will train a bit to pump the **** out of muscles.

How are you Jock?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

GET IN PB bench(best anyway for 7 years!)

1 x 20 @ 55k

1 x 10 @ 95k

1 x 5 @ 125k

1 x 1 @ 145k

1 x 1 @ 170k easy enough!

1 x 1 @ 190k just....phew:cool2:

Well happy and gym record now,at Spit and sawdust southend.

Tricep pushdown and other bits after,funny enough i could not pump up:confused1:


----------



## GreedyBen

As said in the other thread mate you're one strong chap 

Well done, I'd rep you but I need to spread the love first.


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> As said in the other thread mate you're one strong chap
> 
> Well done, I'd rep you but I need to spread the love first.


Thanks again mate,i have just repped you for the support you give me,thanks means a lot mate


----------



## Sambuca

subbed a alot of reading to do on this!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> subbed a alot of reading to do on this!


A little bit of life and bull**** too........oh and i lift here and there!!!!

Welcome mate,the training is not guided by rules,only feel...


----------



## biglbs

A small elbow niggle is uppon me,i shall have to scare the cvnt off,before it takes hold,where is my hammer?


----------



## Replicator

Same thread new title is it B.L ??


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Same thread new title is it B.L ??


Yes mate,mind set is different,feeling bang up for it,back ok ish now too.....i got less work for a while so let me at it grr


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,mind set is different,feeling bang up for it,back ok ish now too.....i got less work for a while so let me at it grr


I like it ............it short and 100% positive :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I like it ............it short and 100% positive :thumbup1:


Thank you Jock,

I have one for you...."Jock,over the rock!"


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thank you Jock,
> 
> I have one for you...."Jock,over the rock!"


No, nuh, never, no, no, wont ever .............................nuh!!:no: :thumbdown: :nono: :2guns: :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> No, nuh, never, no, no, wont ever .............................nuh!!:no: :thumbdown: :nono: :2guns: :mellow:


:lol:I have tears here lolololololololloloolooololololl

Jock's iron works?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :lol:I have tears here lolololololololloloolooololololl
> 
> Jock's iron works?


its a fvcking lot better than that other effort thats fur sure :lol: Tell ye this tho ..........Its a brilliant name for a smiddy !!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> its a fvcking lot better than that other effort thats fur sure :lol: Tell ye this tho ..........Its a brilliant name for a smiddy !!


A smiddy???


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> A smiddy???


Come on Tommy LOl ................Blacksmiths :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Come on Tommy LOl ................Blacksmiths :cool2:


dah yes sorry mate.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> dah yes sorry mate.


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> :lol:


I cannot help not getting your scoooootch!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I cannot help not getting your scoooootch!


Thought a Smiddy was pretty much a nickname for them all over ......mabye not :no:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Thought a Smiddy was pretty much a nickname for them all over ......mabye not :no:


What like my criptic words:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What like my criptic words:lol:


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its a scots name for the buggers rigth enough tho...................it comes from the word Smid .scots /gaelic old word for iron and dy ..meaning do ..so we have iron do or Smid dy ..........Smiddy

and if ye believe that load of p1sh youll believe anything :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its a scots name for the buggers rigth enough tho...................it comes from the word Smid .scots /gaelic old word for iron and dy ..meaning do ..so we have iron do or Smid dy ..........Smiddy
> 
> and if ye believe that load of p1sh youll believe anything :lol:


Funny man Jock,i always end up laughing! :lol:

I thought scots made porridge oats,not ironwork:confused1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Funny man Jock,i always end up laughing! :lol:
> 
> I thought scots made porridge oats,not ironwork:confused1:


Both m8 .... we even have a drink made from Iron called Irnbru ...its made from girders .






and the latest one


----------



## biglbs

Madder than a box o frogs... mg:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Madder than a box o frogs... mg:


:nono:thats just cruel B.L .............putting frogs in boxes :no: stop that horendous practice this minute you bounder :blink:


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> GET IN PB bench(best anyway for 7 years!)
> 
> 1 x 20 @ 55k
> 
> 1 x 10 @ 95k
> 
> 1 x 5 @ 125k
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 145k
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 170k easy enough!
> 
> 1 x 1 @ 190k just....phew:cool2:
> 
> Well happy and gym record now,at Spit and sawdust southend.
> 
> Tricep pushdown and other bits after,funny enough i could not pump up:confused1:


That is one big mother fcuking bench! Reps


----------



## Replicator

Morning hench bench :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning hench bench :lol:


Morning Jock


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> That is one big mother fcuking bench! Reps


I can feel it today:thumbup1:Thanks mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk

190kg bench??? subbed!!!

my best was 180kg for 3...

epic benching


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> 190kg bench??? subbed!!!
> 
> my best was 180kg for 3...
> 
> epic benching


Hi mate and welcome,180 x 3 is a bloody feet though!


----------



## MRSTRONG

its a false pb  fcuking bench press , well done though .

what is your all time max ?


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> its a false pb  fcuking bench press , well done though .
> 
> what is your all time max ?


Do'nt care mate,it still gives great punching power!!!

240k odd (540) x 4 reps!


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Do'nt care mate,it still gives great punching power!!!
> 
> 240k odd (540) x 4 reps!


not if your joints are fcuked :lol:

im just not a bp fan ive done a 150 over a year ago and never tested it since maybe i will sometime , a 200 bench would be decent .

240x4 is ok init


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> not if your joints are fcuked :lol:
> 
> im just not a bp fan ive done a 150 over a year ago and never tested it since maybe i will sometime , a 200 bench would be decent .
> 
> 240x4 is ok init


48yrs old joints 90% not bad a? :thumb: (knees are a bit rough cough cough)

200 is my next target,though i do not realy mind,i will leave the strong to 'snappers like you

150 is a nice warm up though:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> 48yrs old joints 90% not bad a? :thumb: (knees are a bit rough cough cough)
> 
> 200 is my next target,though i do not realy mind,i will leave the strong to 'snappers like you
> 
> 150 is a nice warm up though:lol:


tbf your 28 stone so relative to body weight im far stronger than your podgy ass 

just to put it into perspective 

have a good game of ghost busters matey .


----------



## Replicator

that means im the strongest ....ive done 100k x 6 when I was 12 stone  woot woot wooooooooooo


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> that means im the strongest ....ive done 100k x 6 when I was 12 stone  woot woot wooooooooooo


we dont talk about leg press :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> we dont talk about leg press :whistling:


 :confused1: Talking about Bench Press :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG

no vids no proof = no lift


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> no vids no proof = no lift


Well I know I did it so proof enough for me m8


----------



## mikemull

Vids or bullsiht


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


----------



## Milky

I lie about my lifts, l have to play them down coz people dont believe my awesomeness !!


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> I lie about my lifts, l have to play them down coz people dont believe my awesomeness !!


we know mate its the mohawk it gives it away


----------



## Replicator

mikemull said:


> Vids or bullsiht


Whatever :death: :gun_bandana: :2guns:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I lie about my lifts, l have to play them down coz people dont believe my awesomeness !!


Exactly,no one would have believed me if i had said i managed 240 again!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Whatever :death:


No guns????


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Set up 40k on b/bell then

4 sets clean from floor/down to waist/back into upright row/put down straight legged dead style,all to fail,back went first,besterd!

4 sets curls to fail plus a neg each set

3 sets calve raises @25b rep

4 sets one arm lateral raise 18 rep sets

 done,then sold camper !!!!!


----------



## Replicator

Sold Camper !!!!! thought you loved that camper ..............doesnt it go everywhee with you ??


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Sold Camper !!!!! though you loved that amper ..............doesnt it go everywhee with you ??


I still have the ladder though....... :scared:


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> Whatever :death: :gun_bandana: :2guns:





biglbs said:


> No guns????


Sorted :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Far better mate.

What you been doing today?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Far better mate.
> 
> What you been doing today?


making food and training


----------



## Replicator

ewen said:


> no vids no proof = no lift





mikemull said:


> Vids or bullsiht


I have just had a sh1t ............but guess what I didnt film it ..........so does that mean I didnt have one ??


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I have just had a sh1t ............but guess what I didnt film it ..........so does that mean I didnt have one ??


No mate i just think they jelly,anyone who can lift

,can,

cvnts who cannot and talk sh1t do,

end off.

I recon mike is doing well though as he is a natty,very strong.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Replicator said:


> I have just had a sh1t ............but guess what I didnt film it ..........so does that mean I didnt have one ??


no it means your not full of sh1t


----------



## 25434

Morning Replicator, popping in to say Happy Sunday mister...hope yours is good..


----------



## biglbs

Flubs,it is my thread!!!!!lol

GOOD MORNING,HAVE SOME CAFFINE:lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> [Redacted],it is my thread!!!!!lol
> 
> GOOD MORNING,HAVE SOME CAFFINE:lol:


Oh fook!!  I'm so very sorry!!!...

I has dun a blooper...blunderwoman at large....and I dunno how I could have done that cos he has a big back and you have a big...arm...and the two are very separate and I'm sure it was the arm I was looking at whilst I was typing...really sorry...



errmm...would it make you feel any better to know that a couple of months ago I went to the supermarket with a colleague and he was in the car outside and when I got out I ran to the car cos it was raining, slung the shopping in the back, slapped him on the back of the head and shouted "hit it cowboy"...and....and....it was a total stranger!!! and the car, altho it was black wasn't my colleagues and he was sitting up the road calmly staring back at me with disbelief on his face?...errrmm....so...so..the silver lining is thank the universe you don't actually have to meet me in real life? I think it would be most scary....:laugh:...for you!...hahahaha..

Really sorry Big Fella...I really am...have a wonderful day........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

only just noticed you had a journal. how'd I miss that? sorry! subbed now, anyway.


----------



## miguelmolez

Did u change the title of you journal mate?


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> Ok i waffle too much on other guys threads,so get your revenge if you feel the urge!
> 
> I have trained most of my life(age 15) until 2001 when i was riding my motorbike with a friend and he tried to pass me,causing him to have a fatal crash in front of my eyes,with terrible head injuries.This made me very depressed and in a bad place!
> 
> In 2004 after being a mess for three years my body gave up and i had a TIA and it was said that i had had a heart attack in my past too-though i am not sure about that!
> 
> My best lifts at time were bench=520lbs x 4 reps, squat=585 x 6 on smith m/c due to shagged l4 disc, leg pressed 1450lbs 2sets of 12, deads 550lbs 1 rep max.
> 
> Then i stopped again to concentrate on business from 2007 to 2010,my daughter was born in 08,she changed the whole world and i started to pull out of the depression that i could not shake for years,the drinking was less and the mood better.
> 
> In 2011 i decided to go back" home" to the gym again and strated off at home weak as a kitten--bench 40k!!lol
> 
> No leg equiptment so- due to back no leg training!
> 
> January i joined the gym,starting to move fair weights now,then in the garden mid January i fell breaking my fibula!fer fooks sake no!!!
> 
> Right i thought keep sober and strong,i saw Ukm and thought why not and joined!
> 
> After three weeks i was in gym training upper body again--poor legs!
> 
> This week i trained legs for 1st time since December and i had only done them twice then!
> 
> I have also done two cardio sessions and upper body too,this week.
> 
> My goal is simple at 48 yrs old it is to stay strong and get fitter and lighter,slowly in a controled manner,target weight is 21 stone as i am carrying a fair amount of beef!
> 
> I am 6'5",385lbs-i look a bit scary,but am a placid Dad these days!
> 
> Strength at moment- an idea anyhow!
> 
> Bench 150 k 1rm
> 
> Pin pulls 200k x3 rep
> 
> Seated neck press 95k x 4reps
> 
> leg press-not pushing it as leg is only 9 weeks after break! 180k 4 x 12
> 
> squat as above awaiting stats
> 
> accross body curls d/bell 35k x8reps
> 
> Pushdowns stack plus 10kg 12 reps
> 
> I am natty now but used rather a lot in past,but not for many a year,other than t3/clen that did feck all!lol
> 
> I owe you guys more than you will ever know and want you to know that without the banter it would have been far harder to keep my focus,but i have.
> 
> So ukm to all you CNUTS thank you!
> 
> Will post pics when i am more comfortable with the idea,so fook of for now!
> 
> The road is now open,time to start at it!
> 
> For my Wife,my son,my Daughter and myself,,,,,,,
> 
> Post edited as info too freely available


what a journey you have had!

i always find your posts supportive and encouraging and now i can see why as you have had such experiences in life

i love the way despite these setbacks you remain positive and dont lie down and take it


----------



## biglbs

:lol:



Flubs said:


> Oh fook!!
> View attachment 91388
> I'm so very sorry!!!...
> 
> I has dun a blooper...blunderwoman at large....and I dunno how I could have done that cos he has a big back and you have a big...arm...and the two are very separate and I'm sure it was the arm I was looking at whilst I was typing...really sorry...
> 
> View attachment 91389
> :lol:That is the funniest thing i have ever heard reps1!!!!1
> 
> errmm...would it make you feel any better to know that a couple of months ago I went to the supermarket with a colleague and he was in the car outside and when I got out I ran to the car cos it was raining, slung the shopping in the back, slapped him on the back of the head and shouted "hit it cowboy"...and....and....it was a total stranger!!! and the car, altho it was black wasn't my colleagues and he was sitting up the road calmly staring back at me with disbelief on his face?...errrmm....so...so..the silver lining is thank the universe you don't actually have to meet me in real life? I think it would be most scary....:laugh:...for you!...hahahaha..
> 
> Really sorry Big Fella...I really am...have a wonderful day........


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> what a journey you have had!
> 
> i always find your posts supportive and encouraging and now i can see why as you have had such experiences in life
> 
> i love the way despite these setbacks you remain positive and dont lie down and take it


Thank you so much that is a real kind thing to say x

The point is you are a gooden too and deserve as many do the little positive inch i can give you to make your mile x repped too


----------



## biglbs

miguelmolez said:


> Did u change the title of you journal mate?


Yes buddy as i am going forward now,thanks for spotting it


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> only just noticed you had a journal. how'd I miss that? sorry! subbed now, anyway.


HeHe that is my cover blown then

Welcome mate,any input from you is most welcome....


----------



## 25434

Good morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng BIGFELLA!!!!

Phew...I checked proper like this time...deffo Bigfella's journal, can see mahooosive arm from here, in this little box..oh yeah! on target and fully switched on for the day...have a great day and I hope your back is not hurting too much for you...take care mister.... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Good morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng BIGFELLA!!!!
> 
> Phew...I checked proper like this time...deffo Bigfella's journal, can see mahooosive arm from here, in this little box..oh yeah! on target and fully switched on for the day...have a great day and I hope your back is not hurting too much for you...take care mister.... :thumbup1:


Cheers mate be lucky xx


----------



## Replicator

Morning fella with big arm


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning fella with big arm


Afternoon Jock with a brush.....

My back has confined me to lesser duties again,so on pooter looking for Motorhomes/caravans again..


----------



## flinty90

BIG P you know of any decent van places to buy from (vans as in driving vans) to turn into a camper type thing mate not caravans ??

X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> BIG P you know of any decent van places to buy from (vans as in driving vans) to turn into a camper type thing mate not caravans ??
> 
> X


Do you have a model in mind(without titts lol)


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Do you have a model in mind(without titts lol)


something like a vauxhall or renault traffic etc not fussed about a tranny van (not a bloke dressed up as a woman ) lol


----------



## biglbs

I thought you would say that too,,,,,,,

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&p=ex+fleet+vans+for+sale

Start here and away ya go mate,however what do you want to spend,i normaly have 1 or 2 around me???


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Biglbs,

How are you doing buddy, Hope your well, Back is not feeling to bad at all today mate.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Afternoon Jock with a brush.....
> 
> My back has confined me to lesser duties again,so on pooter looking for Motorhomes/caravans again..


is this cause you sold the other one


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> is this cause you sold the other one


What the back:lol:?

No silly me,yes mate,i have sold two in the last three weeks and one two weeks before so,i am on the road again,wearing different clothes again.....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What the back:lol:?
> 
> No silly me,yes mate,i have sold two in the last three weeks and one two weeks before so,i am on the road again,wearing different clothes again.....


 :confused1: okay if you say so :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Back eased off a lot,may smash a bit in the morning then fishing with my boy!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Back eased off a lot,may smash a bit in the morning then fishing with my boy!


Good luck with the training sesh mate ( & the fish)


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Good luck with the training sesh mate ( & the fish)


Cheers mate last week i crashed 190 bench out,well happy!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Cheers mate last week i crashed 190 bench out,well happy!


feck me lol


----------



## biglbs

It is p1ssen down ffs ,,,no


----------



## xpower

I

It is


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> I
> 
> It is


Are you ok my triend,never seen you so ,well shhhhhhhh ya know?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Are you ok my triend,never seen you so ,well shhhhhhhh ya know?


Cheers bud....

I'm OK,just lost a bit a vvvooomm lol


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Cheers bud....
> 
> I'm OK,just lost a bit a vvvooomm lol


Get a shot of test in or hcg/clomid/prov you will perk up,it is a fooker low test,you are normaly full of zeal...


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Get a shot of test in or hcg/clomid/prov you will perk up,it is a fooker low test,you are normaly full of zeal...


IM FULL OF ZEAL AHAHAHAHHHA YEA BABY :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Morning dawning Jock x


----------



## 25434

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Big Fella, or Hola mucho grande hombre! hee hee....get out there fishing!!!! it's only water....you can sit in one of those tent things and cook up fresh fish from the river and make like you're an explorer..:laugh:

Whatever you decide to do today, have a good one mister...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Big Fella, or Hola mucho grande hombre! hee hee....get out there fishing!!!! it's only water....you can sit in one of those tent things and cook up fresh fish from the river and make like you're an explorer..:laugh:
> 
> Whatever you decide to do today, have a good one mister...


Thank you my dear,yup still going butties on way,enjoy your clearout xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thank you my dear,yup still going butties on way,enjoy your clearout xx


hee heee....when I was really young my uncle David used to take me and some other kids fishing and we would sleep in the tent on the cliffs while he went out to get the fish in his boat and then he'd wake us up at silly o clock and we'd cook up the fresh fish and have it for brekkie with tea in tin cups....GREAAAAT!!!! hope you get some good catches....can't beat fresh out of the water fish...bloopin' loverleeeeee....take care you...


----------



## Replicator

Hello Tommy ....thats all for now really ............back to work now till 4:30


----------



## sunn

Where due fish at mate is it freshwater you do?


----------



## BestBefore1989

so...

Did you catch anything?


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,no we both blanked!!!But consolled ourselves with food and beer at the pub

Fished in ongar at a lake there lovely place great day with my boy too!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sounds like the fishing was just an excuse for a great day out :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Leg press 3 x 20 @ 300k,blowing by end!! neeeded some rest too

leg extentions 3 x 16-18 all fail

Sldl 1 set back fooked up and it was only light ffs

15 mins on bike sulking,and sweating pah...Milky i know you said cardio grows on you ,it don't on me pah!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sounds like the fishing was just an excuse for a great day out :thumb:


It was realy,thiugh i do like to catch something mate


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,no we both blanked!!!But consolled ourselves with food and beer at the pub
> 
> Fished in ongar at a lake there lovely place great day with my boy too!


Birds green?

Found alovely lake literally round the corner from me couldn't belive I didn't no about it oak loadge fishery just off the rayleigh weir on daws heath road...carp upto 40lb and cats upto 100lb only about 10 swins recomend it!


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Leg press 3 x 20 @ 300k,blowing by end!! neeeded some rest too
> 
> leg extentions 3 x 16-18 all fail
> 
> Sldl 1 set back fooked up and it was only light ffs
> 
> 15 mins on bike sulking,and sweating pah...Milky i know you said cardio grows on you ,it don't on me pah!


Just started cardio for the first time and gotta say its the cosstrainer for me...


----------



## Replicator

sunn said:


> Birds green?
> 
> Found alovely lake literally round the corner from me couldn't belive I didn't no about it oak loadge fishery just off the rayleigh weir on daws heath road...carp upto 40lb and cats upto 100lb only about 10 swins recomend it!


Well thats about the whole of the UK knows about it now :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> Birds green?
> 
> Found alovely lake literally round the corner from me couldn't belive I didn't no about it oak loadge fishery just off the rayleigh weir on daws heath road...carp upto 40lb and cats upto 100lb only about 10 swins recomend it!


That is the place and i have not yet done oak lodge but will soon,do you fish a lot mate?


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> Just started cardio for the first time and gotta say its the cosstrainer for me...


I so hate cardio==fact,where you training?


----------



## sunn

Replicator said:


> Well thats about the whole of the UK knows about it now :laugh: :thumb:


Haha sharing is caring!


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> That is the place and i have not yet done oak lodge but will soon,do you fish a lot mate?


Been 3 times this year just difficult finding the time but nothing can beat it nice and relaxing


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> I so hate cardio==fact,where you training?


Used to train at titans in rayleigh but moved with the owner when he sold it to aspire fitness round the corner


----------



## biglbs

My boy probably trains in your gym now,Benflett area!

Did you not get on with Chris,he is a lovely fella imoPlaced 3rd in Arnold this year


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just been looking at their website. I live 10/15 min away but as I don't ever go on that industrial estate, I didn't even know it was there.

I'll have to go have a look

http://www.aspirefitnessgym.co.uk/


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> My boy probably trains in your gym now,Benflett area!
> 
> Did you not get on with Chris,he is a lovely fella imoPlaced 3rd in Arnold this year


Think your talking about the new owner of titans seems nice enough only met him in passing once...I train with pt rick waters natty champ 53 I think awsome physique


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> Think your talking about the new owner of titans seems nice enough only met him in passing once...I train with pt rick waters natty champ 53 I think awsome physique


That's the one mate.

So you know matt then?

Rick knows me from smarts years ago if it is the same fella(oriental in part)lovely fella


----------



## biglbs

Just looked yup Rick i know very well i am ' Big Tom from Smarts,used to train with Mike Harvey owner of Smarts 'at time,should jog his memory.


----------



## sunn

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just been looking at their website. I live 10/15 min away but as I don't ever go on that industrial estate, I didn't even know it was there.
> 
> I'll have to go have a look
> 
> http://www.aspirefitnessgym.co.uk/


Lol small world last time I looked the website was ****e but defo have a look great little gym....ricks away at the month doin a comp back in about to weeks so if you go in ask if he's about he's very helpful


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> That's the one mate.
> 
> So you know matt then?
> 
> Rick knows me from smarts years ago if it is the same fella(oriental in part)lovely fella


I have been training coming up to a year and probably seen matt 3 times he's never there when I train in the mornings....and yes that's the same rick! Lol


----------



## biglbs

sunn said:


> I have been training coming up to a year and probably seen matt 3 times he's never there when I train in the mornings....and yes that's the same rick! Lol


My son Leo is there a fair bit,

Rick is one of the most genuine and clever fella's have had the pleasure to know,i will have to visit when he is back,to say hi


----------



## sunn

biglbs said:


> My son Leo is there a fair bit,
> 
> Rick is one of the most genuine and clever fella's have had the pleasure to know,i will have to visit when he is back,to say hi


Chances are if your lad trains in the morning we've crossed path...I will tell rick we spoke when he's back..


----------



## biglbs

Thanks mate,cool.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hope your day is good....thanks for dropping into mine...  ....x


----------



## Replicator

sblgib noonretfa


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> sblgib noonretfa


kcoj noonretfa .ay dlo tnuc


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> kcoj noonretfa .ay dlo tnuc


I think you made an @rse of that one ckuf ecaf :lol:


----------



## biglbs

It's our anniversary,15 years,happy days

To celebrate Peps/Gh/malicex2/coffee/t3/t4/proviron gym:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> It's our anniversary,15 years,happy days
> 
> To celebrate Peps/Gh/malicex2/coffee/t3/t4/proviron gym:lol:


Congratulations mate :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Congrats mate! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

My Movie


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> It's our anniversary,15 years,happy days
> 
> To celebrate Peps/Gh/malicex2/coffee/t3/t4/proviron gym:lol:


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY M8


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> My Movie


Link wont work :surrender:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Link wont work :surrender:


Trying to post vid of workout but cannot:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well all bench today for vid but cannot get it to load now:confused1:

1 x 60k x 20rep warm up

1 x 100k x 6rep

then as per vid DROP SET

1 x 170k/5 x 140k/ ,7 X 100K/17 X 60K

tbh i have the fookin hump as spent an hour trying to sort this ,,,,,,,HELP?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> It's our anniversary,15 years,happy days
> 
> To celebrate Peps/Gh/malicex2/coffee/t3/t4/proviron gym:lol:


Who said romance is dead? Congratulations!


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> Who said romance is dead? Congratulations!


CHEERS MATE


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Trying to post vid of workout but cannot:confused1:


ye better or some may not believe you did it bwahahaahahaahahahahahhahaahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ye better or some may not believe you did it bwahahaahahaahahahahahhahaahahahaha :lol: :lol: :lol:


fookin thing,gave up:cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> It's our anniversary,15 years,happy days
> 
> To celebrate Peps/Gh/malicex2/coffee/t3/t4/proviron gym:lol:


HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> fookin thing,gave up:cursing:


I believe you ...your word is good enough for me m8


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY !


Thanks dude,you popin down???


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I believe you ...your word is good enough for me m8


No one has offered help?? :thumbdown:


----------



## Replicator

Sorry I know nothinga about it :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Sorry I know nothinga about it :sad:


Pics or i don't believe you.... :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, happy anniversary to you...sorry I'm a bit late with it, I was out of it a bit yesterday...and also sorry I couldn't help with the movie thing, mainly due to the fact I can barely get me knickers on straight in the morning never mind know how to do videos and stuff...durrrrr...(sorry for saying knickers in your journal, oh dear!! just said it again...I'm doomed!) :laugh:

Have a lovely lovely weekend BigFella and hope you are going to do something nice with your family...and get some beeeeg hugs and stuff too..x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, happy anniversary to you...sorry I'm a bit late with it, I was out of it a bit yesterday...and also sorry I couldn't help with the movie thing, mainly due to the fact I can barely get me knickers on straight in the morning never mind know how to do videos and stuff...durrrrr...(sorry for saying knickers in your journal, oh dear!! just said it again...I'm doomed!) :laugh:
> 
> Have a lovely lovely weekend BigFella and hope you are going to do something nice with your family...and get some beeeeg hugs and stuff too..x


aLL good mate.it just gives me the old 'red!'too long bollox,it is only one set(ok a big one)

Have a great weekend xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Pics or i don't believe you.... :lol:



View attachment 91885


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks dude,you popin down???


I will do mate , just right now I cant say when. Ive come back to a sh1t load of work and most of it in Norfolk :thumbdown:


----------



## biglbs

Well that massive looney bench drop set has killed me,

i will do no chest/tri next week as last week was the 190k and this week 170k mad drop,

so total recovery of 2 weeks needed me thinks!

I hope back can get two weeks mad attack next week,we will see,,,,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

I guess that's what they call intuitive training. :thumbup1:

LOL I have no idea what I'm doing which is why I like to follow a routine


----------



## biglbs

I call it instinct myself,'They'may not aggree:scared:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:death: them if they disagree

who do they think they are? :cursing:

Are they human or are they dancers? :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :death: them if they disagree
> 
> who do they think they are? :cursing:
> 
> Are they human or are they dancers? :confused1:


Or just brown girls in the ring? :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

who looks like a sugar in the plumb?


----------



## biglbs

But it is more fun to compute,,,,,,,,


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Replicator

LOL WTF is going on in here with this boney M nonsence plum plum plum :lol:


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

Good morning Universe


----------



## Guest

Morning mucka, hows u?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Morning mucka, hows u?


Feel great,fookin ache though

Got my little girl so poota/work choirs then out,

I hope you catch up on sleep ok:lol:You made me larf there....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Feel great,fookin ache though
> 
> Got my little girl so poota/work choirs then out,
> 
> I hope you catch up on sleep ok:lol:You made me larf there....


Bloody hell B.L never put you down for one to be in a choir :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Bloody hell B.L never put you down for one to be in a choir :lol:


That will de my dyslexia kickin in ,it is always worse Am. or on Sat eves when i have had my weekly treat

How was teso?


----------



## biglbs

see teso!!!!ffs


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> That will de my dyslexia kickin in ,it is always worse Am. or on Sat eves when i have had my weekly treat
> 
> How was teso?


 :lol: yis i gat whit yu ure sain....dyslucksia as a pin on thei @rss . teso neec ind qiuet


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning mate


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> morning mate


Good morning Mr Chilli,what a lovely day again a? Plans?


----------



## flinty90

BIG pooond you got any pics of yourself when you were younger etc or current full pics minus the head if that be the case bro ???


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> BIG pooond you got any pics of yourself when you were younger etc or current full pics minus the head if that be the case bro ???


Well as i said before my ex burnt everything i had as far as history is concerned.

I am still a fatish 48yr old cvnt,remember not a BB ,i am changing but not happy enough to post up again until i am ready,thanks for asking though mate,i will in good time,the wait (weight)will be worthwhile imo!


----------



## Replicator

afternoon fatty :lol: sorry :blush:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Well as i said before my ex burnt everything i had as far as history is concerned.
> 
> I am still a fatish 48yr old cvnt,remember not a BB ,i am changing but not happy enough to post up again until i am ready,thanks for asking though mate,i will in good time,the wait (weight)will be worthwhile imo!


Mate l totally understnad this.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> afternoon fatty :lol: sorry :blush:


Afternoon Jock strap:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate l totally understnad this.


I think the point of it is that i am happier now than probably ever in my life.I in no rush to get to the finish line,however i will get there and am on my way,I can see the improvements daily,the strength i have gained is nothing short of incredible,is there many 48(well 49 soon)year olds benching 190k on here?i am lifting double what i did in November in most movements when my ol bones allow:lol:Remembering i have only recently been given an all clear to crack on too. 

I bumped into a BB friend of mine yesterday and this is true(though i know it sounds convenient!) his instant response to seeing me and i quote"Fook me Tom,you have put on some size" i replied oh thanks ,he continued "your back/shoulders/arms are massive".

He has been training 25years,so he is no fool,but ya know i aint happy,i need more time before i post up and i will perhaps at that point.

Jeas.... some of you on here like are doing mega well,my pace is slow by comparison but consistant


----------



## Milky

Mate putting pics on is a very personal thing.

I hate it, l feel obliged to do it tho as a lot of people have supported me and l think its the right thing to do.

I trained with Liam before his hols, he was down to about 6 % BF at the time but on his pics he looked " average" yet l knew from my own eyes he looked the bollocks !

I hate feeling like a fraud when l post my pics but the one person on here who can and no doubt would back me up on the fact my pics dont do me justice is Dave.


----------



## biglbs

Hay mate,i can see a big difference in your pics,especialy in the face,on that slin etc,i was worried for your health,you look so well now it is chalk and cheese,but yes i am camera shy at best always have been,they say the camera adds weight,,,,,lol

I make you 100% correct


----------



## flinty90

No probs big poonds, i was just making sure i hadnt missed any thats all X

and im same i hate posting pics of myself... it never really looks like me anyway lol


----------



## dt36

As long as you keep it consistant and steady Mate, you can't ask any more from yourself. Just look around at others your age. I bet they are not doing now what you still are...


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I think the point of it is that i am happier now than probably ever in my life.I in no rush to get to the finish line,however i will get there and am on my way,I can see the improvements daily,the strength i have gained is nothing short of incredible,is there many 48(well 49 soon)year olds benching 190k on here?i am lifting double what i did in November in most movements when my ol bones allow:lol:Remembering i have only recently been given an all clear to crack on too.
> 
> I bumped into a BB friend of mine yesterday and this is true(though i know it sounds convenient!) his instant response to seeing me and i quote"Fook me Tom,you have put on some size" i replied oh thanks ,he continued "your back/shoulders/arms are massive".
> 
> He has been training 25years,so he is no fool,but ya know i aint happy,i need more time before i post up and i will perhaps at that point.
> 
> Jeas.... some of you on here like are doing mega well,my pace is slow by comparison but consistant


Exactly as it should be ...............at your pace .......................when you are ready and not before............. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> As long as you keep it consistant and steady Mate, you can't ask any more from yourself. Just look around at others your age. I bet they are not doing now what you still are...


Exactly my point,thank you buddy


----------



## Replicator

Milky said:


> Mate putting pics on is a very personal thing.
> 
> I hate it, l feel obliged to do it tho as a lot of people have supported me and l think its the right thing to do.
> 
> I trained with Liam before his hols, he was down to about 6 % BF at the time but on his pics he looked " average" yet l knew from my own eyes he looked the bollocks !
> 
> I hate feeling like a fraud when l post my pics but the one person on here who can and no doubt would back me up on the fact my pics dont do me justice is Dave.


Im with you Milky and all who have put pics up will say the same ..we all look better than the photos show ......... when i put up my first pics in my journal I told you what ( which was quite funny) ...my wife said............. you look more lumpy in real than in the photos..............meaning muscle definition wasnt showing up on the photos like what she can see in real.

The point here is we are all sh1te at the photo thing. can you imagine if we got a proffesiol photographer to take them ...with all the correct background and lighting adn stuff , then we would look like what we do in real , or even better.................thats why there is proffesional photographers .....I.might do that ............just once


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> No probs big poonds, i was just making sure i hadnt missed any thats all X
> 
> and im same i hate posting pics of myself... it never really looks like me anyway lol


There was one about three months back but it did not realy show much,i was just a bit bigger,still fat enough,thank god i have improved since:lol:

I was gonna ask who you keep posting up too:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Im with you Milky and all who have put pics up will say the same ..we all look better than the photos show ......... when i put up my first pics in my journal I told you what ( which was quite funny) ...my wife said............. you look more lumpy in real than in the photos..............meaning muscle definition wasnt showing up on the photos like what she can see in real.
> 
> The point here is we are all sh1te at the photo thing. can you imagine if we got a proffesiol photographer to take them ...with all the correct background and lighting adn stuff , then we would look like what we do in real , or even better.................thats why there is proffesional photographers .....I.might do that ............just once


Bloody good idea!


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella, don't you worry bout dem photo's..you don't have to..I only put one up every hundered years cos altho I know I've lost a ton of weight and look much better than I did, I actually just look like someone who doesn't train at all, buggerit! I'm sure if I could lose this last feckin' stone that is bothering me I would look pretty much ok, but there you go......I think you have the correct attitude (if you don't mind me being so cheeky)....I'm with you on that point, take your time...I'm trying to do that too..but it's hard sometimes when you can't see the progress...but I know what you mean...

I believe you will get to where you want to be...I know it!..take care Big Fella...and by the way, I would be most happy to cook for you and your wife and your daughter at any time...t'would be my pleasure....although I have a fab reputation for forgetting what I'm doing so ya know, it could be several hours before I actually managed to get the food on the table...hee heee....but it would get there...ahem...eventually....at some point between now and death! hahaha....


----------



## biglbs

How kind are you Flubbs? Thank you for that,one day we may

I have seen yer legs.....very nice too and the other fast pics you posted,you need to be proud you look great,x


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Im with you Milky and all who have put pics up will say the same ..we all look better than the photos show ......... when i put up my first pics in my journal I told you what ( which was quite funny) ...my wife said............. you look more lumpy in real than in the photos..............meaning muscle definition wasnt showing up on the photos like what she can see in real.
> 
> The point here is we are all sh1te at the photo thing. can you imagine if we got a proffesiol photographer to take them ...with all the correct background and lighting adn stuff , then we would look like what we do in real , or even better.................thats why there is proffesional photographers .....I.might do that ............just once


Mate i never want to stand on a stage , but to have a good enough body to get a pro photoshoot done would be awesome !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Mate i never want to stand on a stage , but to have a good enough body to get a pro photoshoot done would be awesome !!!


Probably not as out the way as you may think?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Probably not as out the way as you may think?


???


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Probably not as out the way as you may think?


price lol


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> price lol


no mate i bet its not... would be a great thing to get your head into just for them once in a lifetime pictures ... mmmmmmm:innocent:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> Mate i never want to stand on a stage , but to have a good enough body to get a pro photoshoot done would be awesome !!!


Same here flint..............no interest in the stage part or anything near it .........I do it for me ..........but I too wouldnt mind getting a couple of proffesional shots done .


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Same here flint..............no interest in the stage part or anything near it .........I do it for me ..........but I too wouldnt mind getting a couple of proffesional shots done .


me too---wide angle???


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> me too---wide angle???


LOL nah nah ..just stand back a bit :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

BAAAAAALLLS

My toothe just split in half an a swallowed half, :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> BAAAAAALLLS
> 
> My toothe just split in half an a swallowed half, :blink:


Ouch that's gonna hurt, and that's just the dentists bill


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ouch that's gonna hurt, and that's just the dentists bill


I aint happy,just when you think it is safe............dumdum dumdum shark/pain!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> BAAAAAALLLS
> 
> My toothe just split in half an a swallowed half, :blink:


OMG!!!!!!! emergency dentist visit straight away if you can!!...try to swish it with salted water if you are brave enough...eeeek! can't believe I told you to do that but it's good for it...so my dentist said when I did that last year...poor you....eeeek...dentist stuff makes me cringe....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> OMG!!!!!!! emergency dentist visit straight away if you can!!...try to swish it with salted water if you are brave enough...eeeek! can't believe I told you to do that but it's good for it...so my dentist said when I did that last year...poor you....eeeek...dentist stuff makes me cringe....


NICE TO SEE YOU!

Hi again,it is ok at moment,until zz germans touch it imo.

I may swill asprin around it too if it hurts


----------



## Double J

Alright Big Fella :thumb:

Not been on here much recently but just caught up in here; that tooth sounds a bit of a sh1tter mate - hope it doesn't cause you too much discomfort.

Are you gonna "retrieve" the other half and get it put back in? Cheapest option by far :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Alright Big Fella :thumb:
> 
> Not been on here much recently but just caught up in here; that tooth sounds a bit of a sh1tter mate - hope it doesn't cause you too much discomfort.
> 
> MMMM no!
> 
> You are a happy bunny too a?
> 
> Are you gonna "retrieve" the other half and get it put back in? Cheapest option by far :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> BAAAAAALLLS
> 
> My toothe just split in half an a swallowed half, :blink:


Real one or one from a plate ??

edit ......read rest of the post now ...its areal one mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Real one or one from a plate ??
> 
> edit ......read rest of the post now ...its areal one mg:


I am not as old as you,well i am older next month but hay......still my teeth


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hows that tooth? or do I mean half a tooth?..hee heee...have a lovely day, and get down that dentists.....gotta look after your teeth ya know....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hows that tooth? or do I mean half a tooth?..hee heee...have a lovely day, and get down that dentists.....gotta look after your teeth ya know....


The fairy never came...... :confused1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> The fairy never came...... :confused1:


What do you mean Tommy never came :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hows that tooth? or do I mean half a tooth?..hee heee...have a lovely day, and get down that dentists.....gotta look after your teeth ya know....


Bump Flubbsy


----------



## biglbs

Ok after some thgought here is a little of my progress.....

6'5" 392lbs


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 92120
> 
> 
> Ok after some thgought here is a little of my progress.....


WOW you are a big lad arent you ............in the right way tho :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> WOW you are a big lad arent you ............in the right way tho :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,i am getting there,in the most bizzare way,i am now 7lbs heavier than ever,but far more lean mass,strength is daft just done back and stacked Every machine!


----------



## flinty90

well done for posting the pic mate. now we can see your progress from here on in buddy x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back

Yates BOR

1 x 20 x 60k

1 x 15 x 60k

1 x 22 x 100k

1 x 21 x 100k

1 x 22 x 100k odd a? Lower back pulling so kept weight down reps up.

Seated pull down stack x 14

" x 12 then 12 then rest pause to fail

CGP

100K 1 X 16

1 X 14,DROP TO FAIL

Single arm face pulls

3 x 20

Rear delt low pulls cable

3 x 20/18/16

Pumped good felt strong/good

all fasted and as of now still no eaty!!!!


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> View attachment 92120
> 
> 
> Ok after some thgought here is a little of my progress.....
> 
> 6'5" 392lbs


Youre fcuking great big hands must weigh 5st each


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Youre fcuking great big hands must weigh 5st each


Charmed i am sure


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i am getting there,in the most bizzare way,i am now 7lbs heavier than ever,but far more lean mass,strength is daft just done back and stacked Every machine!


it be the roid medicine :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

luther1 said:


> Youre fcuking great big hands must weigh 5st each


Shovels


----------



## biglbs

You should see my cock,makes my hands look tiny,it weighs 3 stone at least,tried to bite me earlier too:innocent:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You should see my cock,makes my hands look tiny,it weighs 3 stone at least,tried to bite me earlier too:innocent:


we have a thread for pics of that too mate if your proud x


----------



## 25434

luther1 said:


> Youre fcuking great big hands must weigh 5st each


GOODNESS ME!!! how vewwy vewwy wude!! they aren't big, they're just expanded with the heat....humph! :laugh:

Hey BigFella..you look like a great strapping fella and there's NOTHING wrong with that....well done for putting up a pic, it somehow looks like there should be a little lady in the middle of those arms though???

just don't know where I got THAT idea from.... :whistling: hahaha...just call me creative...flol....


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> You should see my cock,makes my hands look tiny,it weighs 3 stone at least,tried to bite me earlier too:innocent:


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!! my eyes!! my eyes!! :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> GOODNESS ME!!! how vewwy vewwy wude!! they aren't big, they're just expanded with the heat....humph! :laugh:
> 
> Hey BigFella..you look like a great strapping fella and there's NOTHING wrong with that....well done for putting up a pic, it somehow looks like there should be a little lady in the middle of those arms though???
> 
> just don't know where I got THAT idea from.... :whistling: hahaha...just call me creative...flol....


 :lol:

I am happy enough,my world is great.. 

Come on then ,,,wanna hug:lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :lol:
> 
> I am happy enough,my world is great..
> 
> Come on then ,,,wanna hug:lol:


 :blush: ..hee heee...errrmm....cough....I wasn't referring to myself, I was thinking of the pic of JJ with Enjoy1 in the straight thread this morning? I wasnt' being forward in any way....and given your next post regarding your...errmm...ahem....danglie size I think I'd be running for dem deer hills and face planting in the nearest stream screaming "dont' let it get me" at the top of my voice :laugh:...hee heee....


----------



## biglbs

I know flubs,just kidding......

RAHHHHHHHHREE!

made ya jump!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> I know [Redacted],just kidding......
> 
> RAHHHHHHHHREE!
> 
> made ya jump!


:laugh:


----------



## Replicator

WTF is going on in here :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> :laugh:


B0llox the besterd just bit me as i have only fed it once today,,,,,grrrrr...rrrrrr.gg.gg........rrrrr down,,,,,,,,,now get in there,,,,,,,, mg: :huh:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> WTF is going on in here :lol:


Step out Rep tis dangerouse in here at mo...... :w00t:


----------



## Milky

Good man for posting the pic mate, l know its not easy.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> View attachment 92120
> 
> 
> Ok after some thgought here is a little of my progress.....
> 
> 6'5" 392lbs


 Good on ya for puttin the pic up mate.

Your dedication will prevail

P.S

Ya still a force to be reckoned with I see 

Hope I don't bump inti anybody of your stature in a dark ally,I'll **** a brick


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> The fairy never came...... :confused1:


perhaps with the right ambiance, maybe low lights and some soft music, a little TLC ..............................


----------



## BestBefore1989

massive driffrence from your first pic mate.

I cant rep you now as I need to spread the love but IOU.


----------



## GreedyBen

And you wonder why that bloke legged it away from you fast walking :lol:

Even more so if you were struggling to contain your member


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> And you wonder why that bloke legged it away from you fast walking :lol:
> 
> Even more so if you were struggling to contain your member


I laughed out load for real,Mrs thinks at her:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> massive driffrence from your first pic mate.
> 
> I cant rep you now as I need to spread the love but IOU.


Thanks buddy,healthy livin for you funny as i am heavier a???? :lol:


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Good on ya for puttin the pic up mate.
> 
> Your dedication will prevail
> 
> P.S
> 
> Ya still a force to be reckoned with I see
> 
> Hope I don't bump inti anybody of your stature in a dark ally,I'll **** a brick


I scare myself sometimes


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Low carb day after fasted training,lasted till lunch and had 2 t/bone salad 5 cold new spud/chilli. and one and a half pint milk,then 1 sat later and this evening 2 celery sticks and handfull of pestashio nuts,one more new spud at six done,,,,,,hungry!!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Low carb day after fasted training,lasted till lunch and had 2 t/bone salad 5 cold new spud/chilli. and one and a half pint milk,then 1 sat later and this evening 2 celery sticks and handfull of pestashio nuts,one more new spud at six done,,,,,,hungry!!!


you really need to keep an eye on that celery sticks :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella!! celery sticks........I love 'em spesh if they are dipped into hummous...or marmite! hahaha...I know...gross right? but i love it...have a lovely day mister..


----------



## biglbs

Had a great day at Thetford forest ,bought a nice caravan and plotted it in the middle of the forest on a great site until end Oct,all up and done,will use a lot

Hope your day was as good guys,any air con engineers to fix caravan unit in that area reading?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

i may stop trt for a min again,lower back nerve hurting again and nearly broke scales.........398lbs

Shoulder press seated un supported smith in front of neck---lol

1 x 20 twice warm up

worked up to 120k 2 sets 1 @ 6,then 1 at 4 reps,as usual massive drop set,then put 60k on and pushed out as many as poss every 20 seconds(so rest pause type effect)x 4

Done,fook shoulders looked massive and turned purple from pump!!!!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Had a great day at Thetford forest ,bought a nice caravan and plotted it in the middle of the forest on a great site until end Oct,all up and done,will use a lot
> 
> Hope your day was as good guys,any air con engineers to fix caravan unit in that area reading?


Family weekends bro sounds great ..............oot in the wilds o teh cvntry


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, camping out in the forest, how cool...I love that smell you get when you're there, the woods and leaves and furry things running round and all that...cool...have a lovely time.... 

ps: purple shoulders? reaaaaaaaalllly?...but...but...purples not your colour right? I'm thinking sunset red maybe?...hee hee...just teasing...my face has a nice purple hue when I'm in the gym, not such a good look to be honest...hee hee


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, camping out in the forest, how cool...I love that smell you get when you're there, the woods and leaves and furry things running round and all that...cool...have a lovely time....
> 
> ps: purple shoulders? reaaaaaaaalllly?...but...but...purples not your colour right? I'm thinking sunset red maybe?...hee hee...just teasing...my face has a nice purple hue when I'm in the gym, not such a good look to be honest...hee hee


Yea and the pungent odour of the freshly slurried fields waffting up yer nostrils :lol:


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> Yea and the pungent odour of the freshly slurried fields waffting up yer nostrils :lol:


:laugh:...humph! :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

Hey B.L where ur ee


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Hey B.L where ur ee


Here mate...

Been to thetford in caravan(going back week after next for a week too),bloody back is driving me mad....


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chest very light pump out and same for triceps as on low intensity for those parts for two weeks,,,,,,,,,,,nothing eventfull then:cool2:


----------



## Gorgeous_George

big lbs your a ****ing beast


----------



## biglbs

Gorgeous_George said:


> big lbs your a ****ing beast


Thank you mate,i try,how are you getting on?Oh and repped as i am in a holliday mood


----------



## Gorgeous_George

biglbs said:


> Thank you mate,i try,how are you getting on?Oh and repped as i am in a holliday mood


meh had about a month off with going on holiday and had a court case to sort out, plus im skint as fook but im getting over 4k cals a day now so

and cheers geeza backatcha


----------



## biglbs

Gorgeous_George said:


> meh had about a month off with going on holiday and had a court case to sort out, plus im skint as fook but im getting over 4k cals a day now so
> 
> and cheers geeza backatcha


How much protein,assisted?


----------



## Gorgeous_George

biglbs said:


> How much protein,assisted?


around 200g, and no not yet starting a cycle asap when i get some cash together, depressing how much can be undone in just a month


----------



## biglbs

Gorgeous_George said:


> around 200g, and no not yet starting a cycle asap when i get some cash together, depressing how much can be undone in just a month


It is the way of the sport,but muscle memory is always your friend mate,have you read back through here at all,for ease:rockon:is training or diet info,,,a few tips for training here..learnt over 34 years


----------



## Replicator

aweright B.L


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> aweright B.L


Evening Jock ,you ok?


----------



## Replicator

All good m8 9 days to me now


----------



## biglbs

:confused1:


Replicator said:


> All good m8 9 days to me now


----------



## BestBefore1989

hes got time off work to watch his Mrs paint the living room


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> hes got time off work to watch his Mrs paint the living room


I though he did that:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :confused1:


im off work for nine days :beer:


----------



## Replicator

Gorgeous_George said:


> big lbs your a ****ing beast


CAlling someone a beast in scotland is accusing them of being a child molester ................Honest mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> im off work for nine days :beer:


Great ,more painting Jock???

Or days oooot?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Great ,more painting Jock???
> 
> Or days oooot?


all will be house orientated im afraid


----------



## biglbs

:thumbdown:



Replicator said:


> all will be house orientated im afraid


All work,no play,makes Jock a sad lad:no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> All work,no play,makes Jock a sad lad:no:


not at all . it will be exellent to relax in my new chair and fresh saroundings ...............to be honest I hate going anywhere now ..there's always hassle no matter where ye go troublesome people seem to be where ever I am ...........people who jump queues, tables with kids who wont fvckin behave :cursing: , teh barging in people at shops where you are , see, I cant take it , I have to say somthing and it usually dont go down to well LOL Nah cant be bothered wi teh hassle of todays ignorant nation B.L........... and personally I think holidays are overated ...give me a week at home with some of MY food and some good films any day .


----------



## BestBefore1989

home comforts hey?


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> home comforts hey?


Yes I am at my happiest when I am at home :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Hay 



Replicator said:


> Yes I am at my happiest when I am at home :thumbup1:


Buddy i make you right,i thought you had more to do,but sittin in your home ,,,i love it,i also love caravaning ,for the same reasons


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> home comforts hey?


Porridge and broth i recon!!!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Porridge and broth i recon!!!


Been to osteo for back work earlier,he recons i am getteing too old for lifting heavy:lol:

Well guys.......

I did tell him to fook off,was that right:confused1:


----------



## mikemull

Need to spread love! Reps to come great answer!!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Need to spread love! Reps to come great answer!!


cheers mate,back to ya x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hay
> 
> Buddy i make you right,i thought you had more to do,but sittin in your home ,,,i love it,i also love caravaning ,for the same reasons


yes, in days gone by


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yes, in days gone by


ffs i mean decorating Jock...


----------



## BoxerJay

"6'5",385lbs"

Jesus, i'm the same height but 210lbs lol


----------



## biglbs

BoxerJay said:


> "6'5",385lbs"
> 
> Jesus, i'm the same height but 210lbs lol


400lbs now,,,,


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Been to osteo for back work earlier,he recons i am getteing too old for lifting heavy:lol:
> 
> Well guys.......
> 
> I did tell him to fook off,was that right:confused1:


Correct


----------



## BoxerJay

biglbs said:


> 400lbs now,,,,


So you're basically twice the size of me lol

CRAZY size man


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> ffs i mean decorating Jock...


 :confused1: as always what your on about tommy


----------



## biglbs

BoxerJay said:


> So you're basically twice the size of me lol
> 
> CRAZY size man


about right mate,:lol:what is normal?


----------



## BoxerJay

biglbs said:


> about right mate,:lol:what is normal?


No idea haha

I know someone our height who is only 125lbs or so (9 stone) - Looks like he's died lol


----------



## biglbs

BoxerJay said:


> No idea haha
> 
> I know someone our height who is only 125lbs or so (9 stone) - Looks like he's died lol


My leg weighs that,the poor sod,tell ya what i break everything all the time :laugh:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello Biglbs, How is life treating you?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...have a luverleeee dayeee...


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Biglbs, How is life treating you?


I thought yoy left here,due to stress..........lol


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...have a luverleeee dayeee...


You too beauty xx


----------



## ukcakeman

God damn that was a long read haha!! Decent thread though pal! Keep up what your doing and take care of that ticker in the process!


----------



## Redbeard85

Good afternoon sir  . Subbed :thumb: Keep it up mate


----------



## biglbs

ukcakeman said:


> God damn that was a long read haha!! Decent thread though pal! Keep up what your doing and take care of that ticker in the process!


Thank you for taking the time mate,realy it is my back that is the problem,ticker not a worry,it works.........lol

My back on the other hand???Owe you some reps i am all loved out,sub in as lookin at 200k bench soon i hope.....


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Good afternoon sir  . Subbed :thumb: Keep it up mate


Afternoon Lee,i am more than happy to have you in here,any input or banter all welcome,i run a chilled shop!!Shall rep you too when i can mate


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Afternoon Lee,i am more than happy to have you in here,any input or banter all welcome,i run a chilled shop!!Shall rep you too when i can mate


Ahhh, that's my kinda shop bro :thumb: If ye got the usual suspects in here, it'll be flying wae the banter :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

That was easy to find lol. It's a big journal so I got a lot of reading to do

Subbed


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Eating is clean and high in protein/low carbs,a few buddies for a drink later,so oops and last night....ho hum high life a?

No training as usual at weekends,will tomorrow but who knows what?????

Off all trt for the last week(well had docs -testogel-until 3 days ago,for what it is worth)

My trt will still effect me for a week more i suppose,no peps for 4 days but will resume on 2 lots per day tomorrow.Ran out of pins..lol

I know i will lose at least 15 lbs in the next two weeks,due to blood volumehttp://medical-dictionary.thefreedictionary.com/blood%20volume and water(boldone for you with testosterone)


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Ahhh, that's my kinda shop bro :thumb: If ye got the usual suspects in here, it'll be flying wae the banter :lol:


Always some about,though Jock seems calm today....?Nice tatoo by the way what is it?


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> That was easy to find lol. It's a big journal so I got a lot of reading to do
> 
> Subbed


Welcome buddy and my Rep gun looks empty before it is loaded, :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Welcome buddy and my Rep gun looks empty before it is loaded, :lol:


Lol


----------



## ukcakeman

haha daaaaaamn! 200kg bench, i couldnt ever imagine pulling that off, iv managed 140kg at my very most, muscles were pretty fine with it, joints bones and all the rest is a different story haha wish they would keep up with my muscles so i can keep increasing my lifts!! How you coping with deads and rows with your dodgy back mate??


----------



## biglbs

ukcakeman said:


> haha daaaaaamn! 200kg bench, i couldnt ever imagine pulling that off, iv managed 140kg at my very most, muscles were pretty fine with it, joints bones and all the rest is a different story haha wish they would keep up with my muscles so i can keep increasing my lifts!! How you coping with deads and rows with your dodgy back mate??


Mate ,my back is so fooked it ruins loads for me,when it is ok i can rack pull 240k,but that is rare,i tend to work around it as much as,one arm rows are ok,i get away with Dorian style too,hay but i still walk,doc said i am lucky for that..... :thumb:

Do you do any deload weeks at high reps for tendons/inserts at all mate?i find they prevent pulls well


----------



## XRichHx

biglbs said:


> No one has offered help?? :thumbdown:


Might be easier to upload to YouTube first then link it to here?

I think you have an allowance of space on the forum so It could be too big etc.


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Always some about,though Jock seems calm today....?Nice tatoo by the way what is it?


Ano man, kids and missus must be beating the sh!t out of him :lol: !! It's a wolf howling with flames around it  ...cost me an old weight bench, which i bought for 100notes :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

XRichHx said:


> Might be easier to upload to YouTube first then link it to here?
> 
> I think you have an allowance of space on the forum so It could be too big etc.


I had not thought of that,i will need an account there?Nice one!!!


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Ano man, kids and missus must be beating the sh!t out of him :lol: !! It's a wolf howling with flames around it  ...cost me an old weight bench, which i bought for 100notes :thumb:


And the Grandkids,do you suppose he is old enough for great grandkids???  (we are gonna get it now!!)

Well that was a steal,i often don't like them,but that is cool and the gang.


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> And the Grandkids,do you suppose he is old enough for great grandkids???  (we are gonna get it now!!)
> 
> Well that was a steal,i often don't like them,but that is cool and the gang.


Too forking right he's old enough...Right am aff afore he gets in here!! :lol:

Yeah mate, she was a novice but did a good job...a wee symbol of the path I walked or some p!sh like that


----------



## ukcakeman

biglbs said:


> Mate ,my back is so fooked it ruins loads for me,when it is ok i can rack pull 240k,but that is rare,i tend to work around it as much as,one arm rows are ok,i get away with Dorian style too,hay but i still walk,doc said i am lucky for that..... :thumb:
> 
> Do you do any deload weeks at high reps for tendons/inserts at all mate?i find they prevent pulls well


Cant say i have mate, never really looked into deloading, is it just simply lowering the weight to say 75% of max and increasing rep from 6-8 to 10-12?? I know what its like to work around an injury, i did my wrist in clean and jerking and for 2 years i had to wear bloody strap on it and could only do certain exercises that wouldnt aggravate it grr, its ok now, although when im going heavy i do feel it sometimes!!


----------



## biglbs

ukcakeman said:


> Cant say i have mate, never really looked into deloading, is it just simply lowering the weight to say 75% of max and increasing rep from 6-8 to 10-12?? I know what its like to work around an injury, i did my wrist in clean and jerking and for 2 years i had to wear bloody strap on it and could only do certain exercises that wouldnt aggravate it grr, its ok now, although when im going heavy i do feel it sometimes!!


Yes mate,recommended dose is that,but i go 20-30 reps every 4-5 weeks and never get pulls,you see the tendons need it,if on aas to avoid pulls,as you get older less issue imo


----------



## ukcakeman

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,recommended dose is that,but i go 20-30 reps every 4-5 weeks and never get pulls,you see the tendons need it,if on aas to avoid pulls,as you get older less issue imo


I shall deff have to try it, i do always like to mix up my routines a little bit, duno if it helps with growth so much but its just to keep yourself interested in what your doing!! Haha as you can see my strap in my avatar i just noticed it!!


----------



## biglbs

ukcakeman said:


> I shall deff have to try it, i do always like to mix up my routines a little bit, duno if it helps with growth so much but its just to keep yourself interested in what your doing!! Haha as you can see my strap in my avatar i just noticed it!!


check your bars!!!

Mate if you vary your training low/high reps/intensity,nothing to lose all to gain,,,,,,,i promise,build more fibres and expand them=win/win no bro science but fact.in the real world,no arrogance intended or meant.


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs

heyy cheking in to your journal as you been such a gud and helpful visitor on mine

so like cant read all pages

would you do me a quick summary?

ie where you started, where you now, what u aiming for

strengths and weaknesses

threats and opportunities

lol

thanks will just bring me up ta speed wiv your other supporters


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Always some about,though Jock seems calm today....?Nice tatoo by the way what is it?


Decorating :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> And the Grandkids,do you suppose he is old enough for great grandkids???  (we are gonna get it now!!)
> 
> Well that was a steal,i often don't like them,but that is cool and the gang.





lee85 said:


> Too forking right he's old enough...Right am aff afore he gets in here!! :lol:
> 
> Yeah mate, she was a novice but did a good job...a wee symbol of the path I walked or some p!sh like that


Too busy decorating you mongrels :lol: any way the edinburgh Tatoo is on fvcking brilliant it is ....so it is Jimmy


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> biglbs
> 
> heyy cheking in to your journal as you been such a gud and helpful visitor on mine
> 
> so like cant read all pages
> 
> would you do me a quick summary?
> 
> ie where you started, where you now, what u aiming for
> 
> strengths and weaknesses
> 
> threats and opportunities
> 
> lol
> 
> thanks will just bring me up ta speed wiv your other supporters


Flippin heck LL,,,,,,Please Read page one , I am not a BB or powerlifter,just a guy who loves this game,have been around gyms 34yrs now

then,broke leg in Jan so felt down, followed by doc thinkin i had heart trouble turns out to be 99% fine

back fooked holds me up,:no:

strong but need glasses to read:lol:

Generaly happy but am re-comping,so fat coming off ,muscle filling back up and showing shape/mass is good.

Started at 385lbs mostly fat,now 400lbs,much stronger and far more muscular,i am happy as had so many set backs it is untrue.....Oh yes doc prescribed me TRT as none in me lol,xx

Looking to improve however i can and help as many others as i can along the way....


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Too busy decorating you mongrels :lol: any way the edinburgh Tatoo is on fvcking brilliant it is ....so it is Jimmy


We will go in the next few years:thumb:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> We will go in the next few years:thumb:


gawa min ye widnae appreciate the Pipes an awe that giud kinda stuff laddie :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Flippin heck LL,,,,,,Please Read page one , I am not a BB or powerlifter,just a guy who loves this game,have been around gyms 44yrs nowthen,broke leg in Jan so felt down, followed by doc thinkin i had heart trouble turns out to be 99% fine
> 
> back fooked holds me up,:no:
> 
> strong but need glasses to read:lol:
> 
> Generaly happy but am re-comping,so fat coming off ,muscle filling back up and showing shape/mass is good.
> 
> Started at 385lbs mostly fat,now 400lbs,much stronger and far more muscular,i am happy as had so many set backs it is untrue.....Oh yes doc prescribed me TRT as none in me lol,xx
> 
> Looking to improve however i can and help as many others as i can along the way....


So ...this means you started going to the gym when ye were 5 ...........okay .......so this wasnt your decision at that age .........so I take it your dad was in to the weigths ??


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> So ...this means you started going to the gym when ye were 5 ...........okay .......so this wasnt your decision at that age .........so I take it your dad was in to the weigths ??


oh wi jay shoot up maan,,,,,,i posted the bood nambers, i cannee halp it...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

mate, i'll still try to get caught up, alot of fecking pages!! im a bit of a slow reader:blush:

fair play to ya mate. sorry to hear about your mate. thats hard. your doing the right thing, carry on as is :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

I hav fixed da wee crock,Jock


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> Too busy decorating you mongrels :lol: any way the edinburgh Tatoo is on fvcking brilliant it is ....so it is Jimmy


tattoo conventions are brill, beer, tattoos, kinky ladies and music if your lucky superb!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> oh wi jay shoot up maan,,,,,,i posted the bood nambers, i cannee halp it...


LOL Got ya :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> mate, i'll still try to get caught up, alot of fecking pages!! im a bit of a slow reader:blush:
> 
> fair play to ya mate. sorry to hear about your mate. thats hard. your doing the right thing, carry on as is :thumbup1:


What we got if we have no now and no tomorrow,it is in the past,,,,,,,thanks though,means a lot my friend





This made me think beleive it or not,when watching with my kids at the time...


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


safc49 said:


> tattoo conventions are brill, beer, tattoos, kinky ladies and music if your lucky superb!


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> tattoo conventions are brill, beer, tattoos, kinky ladies and music if your lucky superb!


NO :no: No :no: Mr belly ..Im sorry , but you have that aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall wrong ...........different tatoo altogether :mellow:


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> Flippin heck LL,,,,,,Please Read page one , I am not a BB or powerlifter,just a guy who loves this game,have been around gyms 34yrs now
> 
> then,broke leg in Jan so felt down, followed by doc thinkin i had heart trouble turns out to be 99% fine
> 
> back fooked holds me up,:no:
> 
> strong but need glasses to read:lol:
> 
> Generaly happy but am re-comping,so fat coming off ,muscle filling back up and showing shape/mass is good.
> 
> Started at 385lbs mostly fat,now 400lbs,much stronger and far more muscular,i am happy as had so many set backs it is untrue.....Oh yes doc prescribed me TRT as none in me lol,xx
> 
> Looking to improve however i can and help as many others as i can along the way....


is this 24 stone? mostly muscle ? omg thats class well done you

whats trt?


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> is this 24 stone? mostly muscle ? omg thats class well done you
> 
> whats trt?


28 stone deff more muscle than fat,but too fat for my liking mate,hence the continuing recomp,i recon 1 year clear run and i should be where I want to be.

Trt is Testosterone replacement therapy,keeps me a man,not a feeble **** of one!Repped by the way earlier!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> NO :no: No :no: Mr belly ..Im sorry , but you have that aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall wrong ...........different tatoo altogether :mellow:


 :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> NO :no: No :no: Mr belly ..Im sorry , but you have that aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaall wrong ...........different tatoo altogether :mellow:


oh is that the music festival?

please let me be right on this one:whistling:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

i would have repped ya for starting this journal but the computer once again says :nono:


----------



## Loveleelady

where u think ur testosterone went? do u think it was when u broke leg?


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> i would have repped ya for starting this journal but the computer once again says :nono:


Rep Rep(SEE WHAT I DID?),as he is scottish then it may let you,or your lovin too much...


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> where u think ur testosterone went? do u think it was when u broke leg?[/quote
> 
> :lol:Could have,that;s why Mrs told me to hop it...... :whistling:
> 
> No we are fine ,realy,it happens to many men,but also women,yes it is true,
> 
> so if you cannot be assed for a shag,
> 
> feel tired.cannot concentrate,get annoyed fast,get a check!It is free and changes the whole world,,,,,,,,fat loss the lot!
> 
> But realy LL you look and sound A1 plus xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

too generous mate

i think i getcha


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> too generous mate
> 
> i think i getcha


Rare then ,most cannot......... :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

nope maybe not. i gave that scotch cnut  some but still wont let me rep ya


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> :wub:


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> Que? :confused1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

thought love was in the air  my bad


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> thought love was in the air  my bad


Yup you are,me and LL,are fine,just buddies mate,she is a diamond,like most ladies on here,, 

Now write out some lines for me......:laugh:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Yup you are,me and LL,are fine,just buddies mate,she is a diamond,like most ladies on here,,
> 
> Now write out some lines for me......:laugh:


no supper for me tonight then!


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> no supper for me tonight then!


No and none of my indian i am ordering now!!!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> No and none of my indian i am ordering now!!!!!


yumyumyumyumyum

enjoy!


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> yumyumyumyumyum
> 
> enjoy!


mmmmmnonmmmm


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> ooo but wud it nor make me all manly and hard and stuff?


----------



## Replicator

Loveleelady said:


> What exactly are you implying here triple L :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> Well with control just some of that!


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> lols guess im just gonna have ta stay natty then


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> I think so...LL as ya are x


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> did u say when u broke ur leg ur wife left you?


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> No it was a joke....after i said"we are fine",
> 
> She is an angel for sure,the very best type,i jested "hop it"as i had one leg,,,,,,,


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Loveleelady said:


> lol


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> lols ok thats great was trying ta think of somethin nice to say to cheer u up so now dont have ta


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> I am the worlds happiest bunny(other than my wife and kids)no need ,but i realy do love that thought,thanks my dear xxyou stand up to LL:thumb:
> 
> Have you been walkin yje lovely lanes today?


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> no did a major house clean up, ate healthy and tuk a spin down ta donegal on farming matters, nice wee drive, sun out and spent a few hours lukin online at mx5 im obsessed


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> Best you buy one,you work hard enough,you need'that' plate though


----------



## biglbs

I am sleepy guys,need........to...........


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> No and none of my indian i am ordering now!!!!!


:double ****: How unfair and unkind words you have plagued my eyes with tonight!!

How's yer day been mate, just finished sh!tty work...How was yer sh!tty take away


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> :double ****: How unfair and unkind words you have plagued my eyes with tonight!!
> 
> How's yer day been mate, just finished sh!tty work...How was yer sh!tty take away


Damn thing made me feel crook!Peh! :lol:

Been sorting out parts for suspension on our motors and then took my daughter fishing and my son came over for a couple of hours too,lovely day....Training----Nope!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Damn thing made me feel crook!Peh! :lol:
> 
> Been sorting out parts for suspension on our motors and then took my daughter fishing and my son came over for a couple of hours too,lovely day....Training----Nope!


Thats okay tho 

evening bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Thats okay tho
> 
> evening bud


Evening Jocky


----------



## 25434

Hey BigFella...just a quick one ot say hello, sleep well and hope all is okay with you...I answered your question from the last night but it's on the previous page..it's very underwhelming...and I'm only saying so you don't think I ignored you...take care mister..


----------



## biglbs

:cool2:


Flubs said:


> Hey BigFella...just a quick one ot say hello, sleep well and hope all is okay with you...I answered your question from the last night but it's on the previous page..it's very underwhelming...and I'm only saying so you don't think I ignored you...take care mister..


----------



## Queenie

Thanks for your kind words in my journal - the support is much needed right now  x


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Damn thing made me feel crook!Peh! :lol:
> 
> Been sorting out parts for suspension on our motors and then took my daughter fishing and my son came over for a couple of hours too,lovely day....Training----Nope!


Serves ye right :001_tt2: :lol:

Fork the training day bro, family comes first...then training. Good to hear ye enjoyed yer day with the fam, nothing better than kicking back and chillin with our little/not so little ones :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Thanks for your kind words in my journal - the support is much needed right now  x


Always good to help the kind of lady you are ,top kind xx(long as ya don't call me a fat cvnt)


----------



## biglbs

Well guys,my training is suffering and i now hate the fact,drove to Herts(my son drove,bless him)bought another M/home with load of damp,so piles of work lined up now,,,,Mia out tomorrow, so accountS gotta be concluded ffs....I have 3 lots/annum and hate ,dyslexia adds spice though.....


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Well guys,my training is suffering and i now hate the fact,drove to Herts(my son drove,bless him)bought another M/home with load of damp,so piles of work lined up now,,,,Mia out tomorrow, *so account gotta be concluded ffs....I have 3 lots/annum and hate ,dyslexia adds spice though*.....


 :confused1: perhaps i'm tired, i read that 3 times and still don't get it


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1: perhaps i'm tired, i read that 3 times and still don't get it


Dyslexia see---S now in place....re read////


----------



## Replicator

LOL , s or not I still havent a clue what your on about :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

3 lots of annual accounts to be finalised?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL , s or not I still havent a clue what your on about :lol:


I have been on go since 4am,bit tired now,laters xxDylexia is so frustrating when i am tired,i cannot even sit and see what is wrondg


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I have been on go since 4am,bit tired now,laters xxDylexia is so frustrating when i am tired,i cannot even sit and see what is wrondg


ahhh got ye now ......................you have dyslexia .................well you do really well posting up what you do having that m8 ....explains why some post are a bit Random LOL ........My son inlaw has it too but he cant write fvck all ........you have my sypathies m8 cant be easy


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ahhh got ye now ......................you have dyslexia .................well you do really well posting up what you do having that m8 ....explains why some post are a bit Random LOL ........My son inlaw has it too but he cant write fvck all ........you have my sypathies m8 cant be easy


Why don't i go to bed?

Cause i love you guys,

but yes it is hard,as spell check gives insults out like torretts with this sh1t!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> 3 lots of annual accounts to be finalised?


To put it correctly,one due now,two company ones due companies end of year too,plus wages etc


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Why don't i go to bed?
> 
> Cause i love you guys,
> 
> but yes it is hard,as spell check gives insults out like torretts with this sh1t!


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, sorry I'm not in so much at the moment, work is tough right now...have a good one...


----------



## biglbs

I know mate,it does that,speak soon,Morning everyone ! :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Top of the morning to ya:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning mate


----------



## biglbs

Plans for today.....Mia out with Nanny/g/pah,,,,,,,,,Accounts ,,,,,,pah

I also have to stay in for delivery of suspension parts for our air suspension on BOTH cars! :angry:


----------



## biglbs

Lookin nice out here guys,i love this time of year,well i will be 49 on 3/9 so perhaps that is why


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Good age. I was 49 on 3/8.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> Good age. I was 49 on 3/8.


I recon you are correct,all is fine in my world,all the 40's health things have gone,life feels settled,we can only ask/pray that it lasts that way,as it is just fine imo


----------



## Replicator

chilli said:


> Good age. I was 49 on 3/8.





biglbs said:


> I recon you are correct,all is fine in my world,all the 40's health things have gone,life feels settled,we can only ask/pray that it lasts that way,as it is just fine imo


I was 57 on 8/8 ....................yes LB things do settle down ............its just getting used to realising you must do less and less often from here on in :mellow:


----------



## Replicator

chilli said:


> Good age. I was 49 on 3/8.


Happy belated Chilli


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I was 57 on 8/8 ....................yes LB things do settle down ............its just getting used to realising you must do less and less often from here on in :mellow:


What like not doing any accounts yet today as i am on here:lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> What like not doing any accounts yet today as i am on here:lol:


 :lol: And that , yes .........................nah i mean all the physical stuff :huh: no fun .............but aleast its a slow progression of slowness that you dont really notice it .


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> :lol: And that , yes .........................nah i mean all the physical stuff :huh: no fun .............but aleast its a slow progression of slowness that you dont really notice it .


Mate i notice it trying to keep up with Mia at three and a half!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Mate i notice it trying to keep up with Mia at three and a half!


LOL I bet


----------



## biglbs

Right guys,as training is held up due to back pain(severe)i am not even gonna try to lift until i return from next weeks holls,i hope to build up walking,at the moment it is spasming after 10-15 mins cooking/general activity,so it is a real problem,,,,


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I've a bad back too mate. Definitely do not lift weights when your back is giving jip

Rest so you can enjoy your holiday


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Lookin nice out here guys,i love this time of year,well i will be 49 on 3/9 so perhaps that is why





chilli said:


> Good age. I was 49 on 3/8.


49's the new 21 :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Well I'm nearly 32 so really I must be going on 18..........sweet!


----------



## biglbs

Ahaha, not incorrect in those statements,but please convince my back,as the rest of me has'nt realised yet ,i hope the back does not let on!!!


----------



## biglbs

Well not trained all week:no:

Not much week beforemg:

Will not next week:cursing:

Ok ,need to enjoy holl and come back 'kickin' :sneaky2:


----------



## biglbs

Truth is i am p1ssed off and dissapointed in myself and my poxy back.....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

not much you can do mate, just relax and let it heal then back to training. the last thing you want to do is make it worse


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Truth is i am p1ssed off and dissapointed in myself and my poxy back.....


Why , you cant help injuries bro .........go with them and work around them .................listen to me going on ..............you know the score and what to do better than me ....youve been doing this years longer than me LOL .


----------



## Replicator

PS)

Love the avi :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> PS)
> 
> Love the avi :thumbup1:


x2


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Truth is i am p1ssed off and dissapointed in myself and my poxy back.....


no point in winding yourself up about it mate. Have a great holiday. Rest,relax and then comeback, [email protected] me with all the health scares you've had of late you should not let this get you down.


----------



## biglbs

Cheers guys ,i think that is the thing,all the scares and then back burnered by fookin back and life generaly,bah,i will do just what you say all and thanks....


----------



## Leigh

You can't help having a bad back though. You can only rest up and get it better, then get back on it after your hols - Your plan! 

Mine plays up if I don't exercise so it's niggly now.


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> You can't help having a bad back though. You can only rest up and get it better, then get back on it after your hols - Your plan!
> 
> Mine plays up if I don't exercise so it's niggly now.


Thanks Lisa,As i have said before the moon cycle effects me badly,this week has been double wammy,it never hits me on the day either,did yesterday and today is worse,i honestly feel like i would love a good fight,,,,,it is an awful feeling:cursing:,i think normaly i think rationaly and can deal with this sh1t,but not today!Rock on tomorrow imo,today is a fookin ass of a day for me...


----------



## biglbs

Thanks for avi praise lads,it is an old one i used when i was too fat to post me!!!!

Me ol truck,so it is..


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Thanks Lisa,As i have said before the moon cycle effects me badly,this week has been double wammy,it never hits me on the day either,did yesterday and today is worse,i honestly feel like i would love a good fight,,,,,it is an awful feeling:cursing:,i think normaly i think rationaly and can deal with this sh1t,but not today!Rock on tomorrow imo,today is a fookin ass of a day for me...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Oh some good news dropped 5lb since last week,i think it is as i thought ,,,,, water,so probs as predicted will drop 5-8lbs more whilst away!!!

I am 395 now i bet i end up 385 lbs again but a fair bit leaner.This is how my recomp seems to pan out.

It goes 15lb up and drops backto 385lb but every time i end up leaner than the last.

And of course my back hates it at 400lbs but feel i can honestly run at 385lbs i actualy feel light at that weight now:lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 93164


Exactly that!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> View attachment 93164


Ah just thought of to thetford tomorrow,i can run free


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks Lisa,As i have said before the moon cycle effects me badly,this week has been double wammy,it never hits me on the day either,did yesterday and today is worse,i honestly feel like i would love a good fight,,,,,it is an awful feeling:cursing:,i think normaly i think rationaly and can deal with this sh1t,but not today!Rock on tomorrow imo,today is a fookin ass of a day for me...


come ahead big man come ahead .....................put em up put em uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Oh some good news dropped 5lb since last week,i think it is as i thought ,,,,, water,so probs as predicted will drop 5-8lbs more whilst away!!!
> 
> I am 395 now i bet i end up 385 lbs again but a fair bit leaner.This is how my recomp seems to pan out.
> 
> It goes 15lb up and drops backto 385lb but every time i end up leaner than the last.
> 
> And of course my back hates it at 400lbs but feel i can honestly run at 385lbs i actualy feel light at that weight now:lol:


I seem to fluctuate loads, it has to be water. As much as 5-6 pounds at times.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I seem to fluctuate loads, it has to be water. As much as 5-6 pounds at times.


It is,,,,,, the real benefit is only seen once it is gone


----------



## biglbs

Thought fook it............... got to gym as it was shutting:cursing: :stupid: mg: :surrender:


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Right guys,as training is held up due to back pain(severe)i am not even gonna try to lift until i return from next weeks holls,i hope to build up walking,at the moment it is spasming after 10-15 mins cooking/general activity,so it is a real problem,,,,


Sorry to hear this bro. You got the best plan in mind tbh, take it easy and keep us updated on this :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Sorry to hear this bro. You got the best plan in mind tbh, take it easy and keep us updated on this :thumbup1:


Well thanks buddy,

i am growling though,,,,


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Well thanks buddy,
> 
> i am growling though,,,,


I suspect you meant growing...unless yer a bear now :lol:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> I suspect you meant growing...unless yer a bear now :lol:


Check moon posts and wolf,,,,,,,,,GROWLING GRRRRRRR! :cursing:


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, okay wolfy calm done or no baby to eat for you :lol: Nice pic man, the wolf looks like my tat


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Lol, okay wolfy calm done or no baby to eat for you :lol: Nice pic man, the wolf looks like my tat


tat?


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> tat?


tattoo dude. Us scots and our forking abbreviations  ...the truth is, we can't spell


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> tattoo dude. Us scots and our forking abbreviations  ...the truth is, we can't spell


uk i the noo,did i mention i am one quarter scottish,fookin rep says it don't count the ol git!


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> uk i the noo,did i mention i am one quarter scottish,fookin rep says it don't count the ol git!


1/4 you say? Whats the rest dude? I don't know maybe if you could jig some of em about and hit 1/2 scottish ye kin drink a bottle of buckie :lol:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> 1/4 you say? Whats the rest dude? I don't know maybe if you could jig some of em about and hit 1/2 scottish ye kin drink a bottle of buckie :lol:


Half is Scotch though,a canny dram a tha


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Half is Scotch though,a canny dram a tha


Awch aye, nae bother big yin, yer in :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Awch aye, nae bother big yin, yer in :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

Look at our bonny scottish lassies prancing aboot, nuhin mare sexier than that :lol:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Look at our bonny scottish lassies prancing aboot, nuhin mare sexier than that :lol:


Teel at hoow ya see at!


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Teel at hoow ya see at!


Your getting better, may promote ye to 3/4 scottish :thumb: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Your getting better, may promote ye to 3/4 scottish :thumb: :lol:


If ye danee come en see me,i come an see yew,,


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> If ye danee come en see me,i come an see yew,,


bit fast but hey...It's a date big man :wub: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> bit fast but hey...It's a date big man :wub: :lol:


I am nee a wee tart ya noo!


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> I am nee a wee tart ya noo!


Awch al wine an dine ye of course, and bring Tesco garage flooers


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Awch al wine an dine ye of course, and bring Tesco garage flooers


I ,te flooers may be canny fa me,ye nid ta ,wash ye pits....


----------



## George-Bean

The trouble with Scotland is that its full of Scots! :whistling:


----------



## Redbeard85

Wash?? I'm scottish bro...come on 

And aye, i was just saying this the other day to the rediculious amount of english in my work :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

I'm only teasing bretherin! I'd share a foxhole with a Scotsman. (thats a compliment, not a **** thing lol).


----------



## Redbeard85

George-Bean said:


> I'm only teasing bretherin! I'd share a foxhole with a Scotsman. (thats a compliment, not a **** thing lol).


Lol, i'm hearing alot of this no **** tonight...I'm no buying it :tt2:


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> tattoo dude. Us scots and our forking abbreviations  ...the truth is, we can't spell


speek fur ureself I kun spell fine :innocent:


----------



## George-Bean

lee85 said:


> Lol, i'm hearing alot of this no **** tonight...I'm no buying it :tt2:


Okay, Im busted, Gay as a handbag full of rainbows lol (not).


----------



## Redbeard85

Replicator said:


> speek fur ureself I kun spell fine :innocent:


You can spell fine very well, is that about it?? I just get the missus to type aw this :lol:


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> 1/4 you say? Whats the rest dude? I don't know maybe if you could jig some of em about and hit 1/2 scottish ye kin drink a bottle of buckie :lol:


Buckie !!!..........them fvcking monks have got a lot to answer for


----------



## Redbeard85

George-Bean said:


> Okay, Im busted, Gay as a handbag full of rainbows lol (not).


 :lol: I wouldn't question it hunny :rolleye:


----------



## Redbeard85

Replicator said:


> Buckie !!!..........them fvcking monks have got a lot to answer for


They havnae half bro!!


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> Your getting better, may promote ye to 3/4 scottish :thumb: :lol:


fvck off Lee :lol: hes useless at tryin ti write scottish words , I mean uk for och !! :lol:


----------



## Redbeard85

Replicator said:


> fvck off Lee :lol: hes useless at tryin ti write scottish words , I mean uk for och !! :lol:


F*ck me, he could type csbkfbwekfbwe and I'll still think it was a normal word :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> If ye danee come en see me,i come an see yew,,


yea thats no bad , but this is how it should have been written

If ye dinay cum an see me,i'll cum an see you..............lesson over :lol:


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> F*ck me, he could type csbkfbwekfbwe and I'll still think it was a normal word :lol:


 :lol: just dont tell him what that means :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> fvck off Lee :lol: hes useless at tryin ti write scottish words , I mean uk for och !! :lol:


cvnt,ye fook of or i c u in icu,,,,, :lol:


----------



## biglbs

remember dyslexia is Enlish or Scott ys haggis!


----------



## Replicator

have a good evening bro am off tay watch a film .. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

You too,night mate


----------



## Redbeard85

Lol, nice of Rep to give ye a wee lesson there  ...but am no tellin ye what that meant before, Rep will hurt me bad :crying:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> Lol, nice of Rep to give ye a wee lesson there  ...but am no tellin ye what that meant before, Rep will hurt me bad :crying:


Nah he is a puppy,go on,,,,


----------



## Redbeard85

biglbs said:


> Nah he is a puppy,go on,,,,


...oh f*ck...did he say bed? am away to join him...................................................................... :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

lee85 said:


> ...oh f*ck...did he say bed? am away to join him...................................................................... :rolleye:


You and him,,,,,ok sorry guys,three is a wee crowd,,, :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

lee85 said:


> ...oh f*ck...did he say bed? am away to join him...................................................................... :rolleye:


look what happens to this thread when I don't check in for a few days.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> look what happens to this thread when I don't check in for a few days.


I know it is sh1t!

so bad i am going away for a week,leaving it in you guys hands,Thetford forrest here we come:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :beer: :thumb:

Take care lubbers:clap:


----------



## Redbeard85

Enjoy mate!! :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

A week in a forest, sounds kinky.


----------



## Redbeard85

George-Bean said:


> A week in a forest, sounds kinky.


Lets hope there's pics :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

Have a good one big yin


----------



## 25434

Have a lovely time BigFella..kick back and relax and enjoy the forest..I luv running thru forests...the smells and all the animals and stuff...take care, see ya when you get back...


----------



## GreedyBen

Have a great time!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday big guy!


----------



## mikemull

Enjoy!!


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## 25434

Happy birthday BigFella, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeegest massivesesetsest hugs to ya... :thumb:






XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXx(nothing pervy meant by that by the way, not one tiny bit of perv, no way, not me, I was not there Guv! okay?).... :bounce:

Have a lovely day with your family, I hope it's a good one with plenty of hugs and kisses from Mia...and your wife obviously....hee hee..


----------



## Redbeard85

Is there a confusion in here, or is it his birthday? :confused1:


----------



## 25434

lee85 said:


> Is there a confusion in here, or is it his birthday? :confused1:


O lawwwwdy! don't tell me it's not his birthday? I just saw the post and flew in with the chipmunks, as one does. :blink: he can have it anyway...for next year? haha


----------



## Redbeard85

Flubs said:


> O lawwwwdy! don't tell me it's not his birthday? I just saw the post and flew in with the chipmunks, as one does. :blink: he can have it anyway...for next year? haha


Lol, i don't think it is Flubs mate, but yeah, he can have these all in advance :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG FELLA


----------



## xpower

All the best mate  (ya old git :lol: )


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Happy birthday mate.

Enjoy the forest mate, thank Fcuk I'm not there to witness ya running around like a bear back with your bare ar$e :tongue: :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

lee85 said:


> Lol, i don't think it is Flubs mate, but yeah, he can have these all in advance :thumb:


i think its tomorrow :blink:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> i think its tomorrow :blink:





biglbs said:


> Lookin nice out here guys,i love this time of year,well i will be 49 on 3/9 so perhaps that is why


nope its today


----------



## 25434

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe

Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Happy Birthday to yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Happy Birthday dear BigFellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Happy Birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

so sue me!!


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> nope its today


Well spotted BB :thumb:


----------



## Redbeard85

:lol: Happy Birthday sir!!! Better late than never  x


----------



## 25434

Morning...I know you're not here but don't mean I've forgotten ya....hope the forest is lovely and the weather is gonna be nice too...lucky you...


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning...I know you're not here but don't mean I've forgotten ya....hope the forest is lovely and the weather is gonna be nice too...lucky you...


Bump Flubs ..........your always on oor minds


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Bump Flubs ..........your always on oor minds


Bromance?


----------



## 25434

^^^^^^^^ :lol:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bromance?


wasnt meant in a **** way tho :no: :nono:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Replicator said:


> wasnt meant in a **** way tho :no: :nono:


It's ok Rep. You're amongst friends. We won't judge.


----------



## Replicator

chilli said:


> It's ok Rep. You're amongst friends. We won't judge.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...just keeping things ticking along....dusted the place down a bit this morning, chucked out a couple of spiders and filled the cupboard with jellybabies and custard...oh! sorry, that's my cupboard :whistling: ..hee heee....hope you're having a good time...and NOT getting sunburned...


----------



## biglbs

Well hello guys,i am realy quite touched by the messages for my holls and birthday,which was on the 03/09!! lol

So a very big thank you ,reps accordingly too........I am back and ready..........Lets do it#1 yeh.....


----------



## Milky

Hey tw*tty happy birthday, l was in Turkey so l have an excuse...

Hope your well and injury free my friend...

:thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

hope ya had a gudn


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Hey tw*tty happy birthday, l was in Turkey so l have an excuse...
> 
> Hope your well and injury free my friend...
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,i am just catching up now,holls looked as though they were going very well for you too,all is good here,back not correct but better than was,so will smash out some training tomorrow,love the fit fooker in your avi mate


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> hope ya had a gudn


Defo and sun every day,just got home now rain,,,,,perfection....


----------



## 25434

Welcome back BigFella...


----------



## biglbs

Thanks

FLubs xx


----------



## Guest

Welcome back mucka, belated happy day aswell big man.


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Welcome back mucka, belated happy day aswell big man.


Cheers sir,you look fookin awsome in that avi,just sayin,as i am out of b/day thanks reps:innocent:


----------



## Guest

Haha there ye go. Cheers pal


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Haha there ye go. Cheers pal


HA HA cheers fella,,,,,on my list ....


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome home :thumb:

Glad to hear you had a good time, you certainly had good weather


----------



## biglbs

Brilliant ,gonna go at weekend too for another day or two,fancy a ride out bbq???muntjack deer eat 1ft away......temting to grab one:devil2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Barbecued Deer :drool:


----------



## Replicator

welcome home bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> welcome home bud


Great to be back mate..


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Barbecued Deer :drool:


It's veal.it's a steal :lol:in fact why not?Mia understands where food comes from a?


----------



## GreedyBen

Welcome back!


----------



## mikemull

Welcome back hope you had a great time!


----------



## biglbs

Hay another day,so hi-ho off to work we go,loads to do today(a week off self employed haha,always leaves a week to catch up a guys?)well not off to work but in if you understand my meaning,anyhow onward!

Hope you all have a belting week!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back/Bi

Yates rows reverse grip

1 x 25 reps 60k

1 x 20 reps 100k standard grip

1 x 20 reverse

1 x 15 140k standard

1 x10 reverse,back stopped play!

Pull down machine

4 x 15 rep stack last two sets were performed 1 standard rep,followed in same movement by a second mid range only rep,so basicaly 30 rep set!!!

seated machine row(avoiding lower back)

3 x 15 reps half stack but very slow.

Bi's got enough


----------



## biglbs

Eaten little today,fine with me

I recon i am back down to 385 now as back ok and feel about right,gonna keep going now for a bit,see what happens off gear(just test gell as prescribed and prov) but peps once/twice/day...t3/t4 small dose..Mia back to nursery weds-fri so can get a pattern for fasted training again too..


----------



## xpower

Good to see things are on the up again mate.

Happy days


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Good to see things are on the up again mate.
> 
> Happy days


I think my back has had it though so will train around it and see,still i am content and love posting up on here with you guys,it is addictive!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I think my back has had it though so will train around it and see,still i am content and love posting up on here with you guys,it is addictive!


 Glad ypur looking on the positive side & thinking work around rather than stop.

We neeed ya big man you keep us all motivated mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Glad ypur looking on the positive side & thinking work around rather than stop.
> 
> We neeed ya big man you keep us all motivated mate :thumb:


Bloody hell mate,you guys are special,i aint sure if that is just needs yet? :lol: :lol:

I hope i do my bit back xx


----------



## 25434

Evening lovely BigFella...I'm very late in today with everything...really busy.....hope you're okay....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Evening lovely BigFella...I'm very late in today with everything...really busy.....hope you're okay....


And term begins a?Good luck darlin,it sounds like you need it with tables flying!?!?!?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> And term begins a?Good luck darlin,it sounds like you need it with tables flying!?!?!?


hee heee...you read that did you? I neatly side stepped with great agility..hahahaha...been there before! not as bad as the guy who followed me into town and told me he'd get his big bruv to "do me" for not telling him what he wanted to hear..hahahaha....jsut a regular day :laugh:

i'll take the luck though, wouldn't harm none hey?..thanks x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hee heee...you read that did you? I neatly side stepped with great agility..hahahaha...been there before! not as bad as the guy who followed me into town and told me he'd get his big bruv to "do me" for not telling him what he wanted to hear..hahahaha....jsut a regular day :laugh:
> 
> i'll take the luck though, wouldn't harm none hey?..thanks x


----------



## 25434

hee heee...BigFella? Is that your little gal in the avi? dat der pic is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! awwweee.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hee heee...BigFella? Is that your little gal in the avi? dat der pic is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!! awwweee.....


Sure is last summer on the beach,thanks mate xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Like the new avi mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Like the new avi mate :thumb:


Thanks mate,she is a beatiful babe,makes pics easy


----------



## 25434

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrnnniiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng BigFella...have a t'internet ugg.... ((((((((())))))))))....eerrr? doh! not quite sure that is one, but ya know me, if I don't know it, I'll be creative and make my own up!...hahahahaha...have a great day mister...


----------



## mikemull

140kg row x 15 is monstrous!!!!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> 140kg row x 15 is monstrous!!!!


It felt it mate,but remember these are Yates's so not bent over too far,lower back would snap i recon:lol:

Thanks though


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Look at me two days on the trott!

My Boy came over so we trained.

Chest

1 x 30 rep @ 60k

1 x 15 rep @ 60k

1 x 6 rep @ 100k

1 x 12 rep @ 60k

CGBP

3 x 15 reps @ 60k

one more medium grip to total fail plus 3!

Rope pushdowns/reverse single arm/standard single arm cable pushdown all in one BigLbs style superset....90%rope then fail on each type single every set,did 4 sets.Pumped like a BB which is odd as i aint one:lol:

My left elbow has now decided to play up,hence lower weight,think i will make sure i get loads peps in Am then Pm(300mcg/each) with a 5iu top up blast GH until sat,then again next week see if it helps,it is only sitting in fridge so hay....


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Look at me two days on the trott!
> 
> My Boy came over so we trained.
> 
> Chest
> 
> 1 x 30 rep @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 15 rep @ 60k
> 
> 1 x 6 rep @ 100k
> 
> 1 x 12 rep @ 60k
> 
> CGBP
> 
> 3 x 15 reps @ 60k
> 
> one more medium grip to total fail plus 3!
> 
> Rope pushdowns/reverse single arm/standard single arm cable pushdown all in one BigLbs style superset....90%rope then fail on each type single every set,did 4 sets.Pumped like a BB which is odd as i aint one:lol:
> 
> My left elbow has now decided to play up,hence lower weight,think i will make sure i get loads peps in Am then Pm(300mcg/each) with a 5iu top up blast GH until sat,then again next week see if it helps,it is only sitting in fridge so hay....


At least you made it to the gym, I can't stray far from the bog at the moment!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> At least you made it to the gym, I can't stray far from the bog at the moment!


No,why mate?


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> No,why mate?


Me and the mrs have the trotts!


----------



## BestBefore1989

GreedyBen said:


> Me and the mrs have the trotts!


here's hoping you have an upstairs and a downstairs loo


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> here's hoping you have an upstairs and a downstairs loo


That would sort it...


----------



## BestBefore1989

used to watch that every week with my mum :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> used to watch that every week with my mum :thumb:


Good days.Is ukm slow or is it my poota?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad you asked, its running slow, I thought is was coss I have replaced IE with Opera as my browser


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad you asked, its running slow, I thought is was coss I have replaced IE with Opera as my browser


Opera is going for a song i hear:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Opera is going for a song i hear:lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## flinty90

evenibg big pooonds. i actually feel fat as fcuk this evening.. bit wierd but possibly bloat from all the veg and stuff. not used to this vlean eating lol.. some nice sessions matey i like x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> evenibg big pooonds. i actually feel fat as fcuk this evening.. bit wierd but possibly bloat from all the veg and stuff. not used to this vlean eating lol.. some nice sessions matey i like x


Hi there me ol mate,yes veg will gas ye up,later it will be throoooombe wooooosh gone:lol:

Thanks i am keepin it real,but basic,working around back and now elbow:wacko:

I repped you for the pics in yours btw hope you got em ok?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Opera is going for a song i hear:lol:


Oh dear!!! BigFella...you need a large cuppa tea and a lie down methinks....:laugh:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hi there me ol mate,yes veg will gas ye up,later it will be throoooombe wooooosh gone:lol:
> 
> Thanks i am keepin it real,but basic,working around back and now elbow:wacko:
> 
> I repped you for the pics in yours btw hope you got em ok?


yes thanks for that mate. on phone all week so makes it awkward to type etc. but i appreciate your kind words and support as always. whats up with elbow mate mines still fcukin killing me i need a cortisone injection. when i get home x


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


reaaaaaaaaally?

I mean......reeeeeeeaaaaaaally?

:laugh:......sorry BigFella..I'm having a tease on you.....don't get mad ok?....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Oh dear!!! BigFella...you need a large cuppa tea and a lie down methinks....:laugh:


 :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:cursing:



Flubs said:


> reaaaaaaaaally?
> 
> I mean......reeeeeeeaaaaaaally?
> 
> :laugh:......sorry BigFella..I'm having a tease on you.....don't get mad ok?....


----------



## Replicator

AWERIGHT BIG FELLA


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> yes thanks for that mate. on phone all week so makes it awkward to type etc. but i appreciate your kind words and support as always. whats up with elbow mate mines still fcukin killing me i need a cortisone injection. when i get home x


Dunno buddy,i did that 190 bench fine then seemed to pull something training chest high reps 2 weeks later:confused1:work that out,no idea why,but gonna blast Gh and peps as it normaly helps!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> AWERIGHT BIG FELLA


Good evening Jock you ok mate,what ye been doing?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :cursing:


I was teasing, honestly....it was a great joke!![/SIZE]

crossing fingers behind my back as I type this


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :cursing:


Just kiddin ya back Flooobs x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I was teasing, honestly....it was a great joke!![/SIZE]
> 
> As above
> 
> crossing fingers behind my back as I type this


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Just kiddin ya back Flooobs x


I knew that......I knew it...no, I did...I really did too...really....gulp! oh yeah...I'm darrrrn with the banter....gulp...  :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Oats/protein blend time!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Good evening Jock you ok mate,what ye been doing?


All Okay Tommy ...not doing much.. gonna watch prometheus later


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> All Okay Tommy ...not doing much.. gonna watch prometheus later


How you feeling bud?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

weight now down to 381lbs (19lbs down) 

That is the lightest i have been for a long time and in much better shape,will keep off gear,just feed in peps and Gh as said,pinning 5iu gh half an hour after 300mcg each peps x 2 day and cals very restricted,t3/t4 combe too.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> weight now down to 381lbs (19lbs down)
> 
> That is the lightest i have been for a long time and in much better shape,will keep off gear,just feed in peps and Gh as said,pinning 5iu gh half an hour after 300mcg each peps x 2 day and cals very restricted,t3/t4 combe too.


Skinny [email protected]


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Skinny [email protected]


Hay i said i dropped to about 385 off gear,a bit leaner each time .but this is happy days,back much better today!I fancy 370 and hold a while next!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Id be happy if I could get up to 270 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Id be happy if I could get up to 270 :lol:


But you are only 5'2":innocent:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I shrunk in the wash


----------



## 25434

Oi!!! wut is wrong with 5'2" may I ask? huh?...huh?....humph!....:laugh:

Hey BigFella...happy Wednesday mister...well done on the weight going darrrrrnnn.....good going.... :clap:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I shrunk in the wash


I grew in my bed:tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Oi!!! wut is wrong with 5'2" may I ask? huh?...huh?....humph!....:laugh:
> 
> Hey BigFella...happy Wednesday mister...well done on the weight going darrrrrnnn.....good going.... :clap:


Thanks Blubbs,kind of ya,,,xx:stuart:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Morning folks

This dieting lark is hard,,,,,,,i am fasting 18 hrs/day then having low carbs/fat/protein,just enough to trick myself into fat burning i think,can actualy feel my skin getting thinner slowly,if that makes sense.

Just made my daughter choc spread on nice fresh toast,that was extra hard today as got some on hands and realy wanted to lick it off,,,,,,,but no,was good,paranoid about insulin ruining Peps/slowing gh effect ya see:lol:

Black coffee and water though,as much as i like


----------



## biglbs

Worse than that,she does not want much of it and now i have to throw it out for birds:wacko: :w00t: :no: :thumbdown:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Worse than that,she does not want much of it and now i have to throw it out for birds:wacko: :w00t: :no: :thumbdown:


Oh my!!!!! I could ditch the chocolate easy enough...but....but...NOT the bloopin' toast!!!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!!

Toast is my favourite thing in the whooooooooooooooooooooole world!! mahoosive slices cut off the ends of an ucut loaf, all wonky and about 5 inches thick cos I'm left handed and can't cut a straight line to save my life..hahahaha....then smothered in real butter with a big cup of builders bum tea in bed on a saturday morning with the cartoons at 7.25am:blink:

and YES....hahahaha I am five years old....hee heeee......it's the best thing in the world...all wrapped up in the quilt on a cold morning, tea and toast and the cartoons??? I mean, it is great right? right? or is that just me..:laugh:

Hey luverleeee BigFella....have a great day and give that ickle baybee a quiet hug from me cos she's so cute in that avi!!!


----------



## biglbs

You're not helping Flubling,now i need to go to the bin,,,,,,,,,,,,,it's so beautiful,,,,,,pinch no,i am fine!

Thanks Mia getting hugs in a bit xx


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> *You're not helping Flubling*,now i need to go to the bin,,,,,,,,,,,,,it's so beautiful,,,,,,pinch no,i am fine!
> 
> Thanks Mia getting hugs in a bit xx


  sorry...if it helps any, my brekkie today was unflavoured protein powder and glutamine and water and it tasted like wallpaper paste...so actually I'm not doing myself any favours either, hahahaha...but ya know, if there's a hard way to do it...hahaha


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> sorry...if it helps any, my brekkie today was unflavoured protein powder and glutamine and water and it tasted like wallpaper paste...so actually I'm not doing myself any favours either, hahahaha...but ya know, if there's a hard way to do it...hahaha


Constipation's ville!


----------



## biglbs

Just made 20 portions of chicken Balti for cafe,glad i put 12oz extra chicken in,as i ate just the chicken(residule sauce-minor) yum.....Other meal today 3/3 eggs 3 crispy bac,that is it so far,oh and an apple


----------



## biglbs

So the new tagging system could make good morning/eve this easy,,,,,,Good evening ,Best before 1989, Replicator, Flubs, Greedy Ben, Milky, Latblaster ,Dave,Flinty90,Conscript,Barsnack.Greshie, infact the list goes on,but did it work?


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> So the new tagging system could make good morning/eve this easy,,,,,,Good evening ,Best before 1989, Replicator, Flubs, Greedy Ben, Milky, Latblaster ,Dave,Flinty90,Conscript,Barsnack.Greshie, infact the list goes on,but did it work?


Hmmm don't think so mate, it was under likes earlier now it's disappeared?

- - - Updated - - -



biglbs said:


> So the new tagging system could make good morning/eve this easy,,,,,,Good evening ,Best before 1989, Replicator, Flubs, Greedy Ben, Milky, Latblaster ,Dave,Flinty90,Conscript,Barsnack.Greshie, infact the list goes on,but did it work?


Hmmm don't think so mate, it was under likes earlier now it's disappeared?


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Hmmm don't think so mate, it was under likes earlier now it's disappeared?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hmmm don't think so mate, it was under likes earlier now it's disappeared?


Wtf has happened with this update too??? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> So the new tagging system could make good morning/eve this easy,,,,,,Good evening ,Best before 1989, Replicator, Flubs, Greedy Ben, Milky, Latblaster ,Dave,Flinty90,Conscript,Barsnack.Greshie, infact the list goes on,but did it work?


what was supposed to happen?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> So the new tagging system could make good morning/eve this easy,,,,,,Good evening ,Best before 1989, Replicator, Flubs, Greedy Ben, Milky, Latblaster ,Dave,Flinty90,Conscript,Barsnack.Greshie, infact the list goes on,but did it work?


:no:


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> what was supposed to happen?


Yea big fella jsut WTF was supposed to happen ...eh eh eh !!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Yea big fella jsut WTF was supposed to happen ...eh eh eh !!! :lol:


well that worked, so now I know


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> well that worked, so now I know


Eh !! what ?? :confused1: pray tell BB :mellow:

forget IT ..i GOT IT lol I have got 6 emails in my box from UKM


----------



## BestBefore1989

because you quoted me in your post I got a notification that I had been quoted, the same way as you get a notice when someone likes a post you wrote


----------



## Replicator

Thats a pain in the @rse, I need to find out how to stop it or my email box will be full of bloody quotes LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Thats a pain in the @rse, I need to find out how to stop it or my email box will be full of bloody quotes LOL


annoying hey?

:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Thats a pain in the @rse, I need to find out how to stop it or my email box will be full of bloody quotes LOL


not 100% sure mate but I think if you go to subscriptions and change the update option that will do it


----------



## Replicator

I had a look but couldnt find owt ...will check that out BB


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> what was supposed to happen?


Ben's post updated itself!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

:laugh: :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

- - - Updated - - -





Replicator said:


> I had a look but couldnt find owt ...will check that out BB


- - - Updated - - -





BestBefore1989 said:


> not 100% sure mate but I think if you go to subscriptions and change the update option that will do it
> 
> View attachment 94422


- - - Updated - - -





BestBefore1989 said:


> not 100% sure mate but I think if you go to subscriptions and change the update option that will do it
> 
> View attachment 94422


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Yea big fella jsut WTF was supposed to happen ...eh eh eh !!! :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

:confused1:


biglbs said:


> Ben's post updated itself!! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :laugh: :thumb: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


 so what is the "- - -Updated - - -" text in the post all about?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1:


Go back and read it numpty breath:laugh:It updated!


----------



## Replicator

Replicator said:


> I had a look but couldnt find owt ...will check that out BB


Nope that s not it  all these new thingsd are drivering me mad ........I dont want them

Big lobes can you help ??


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> so what is the "- - -Updated - - -" text in the post all about?


 :lol:


----------



## 25434

what on earth is going on? I've had about a million texts today, bloopin' eck...what a pain..been deleting away like a gud 'un..lol

hey bigfella...just dropping in for the helluvit...ya know, being thursday an all....


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Nope that s not it  all these new thingsd are drivering me mad ........I dont want them
> 
> Big lobes can you help ??


Embrace technolagy like wall-e(a great film btw)


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> what on earth is going on? I've had about a million texts today, bloopin' eck...what a pain..been deleting away like a gud 'un..lol
> 
> hey bigfella...just dropping in for the helluvit...ya know, being thursday an all....


Hay girlfriend xx opt out of email updates....

Rep look up lorians post regarding this and ask there,i have no idea mate,but this is a pain!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Hay girlfriend xx opt out of email updates....
> 
> Rep look up lorians post regarding this and ask there,i have no idea mate,but this is a pain!


ooooerrrr...I will do that....errrm...opt out of email updates...right...errr....hummmm....right....

errr...

trots off to look at settings....or something in that area...lol...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> ooooerrrr...I will do that....errrm...opt out of email updates...right...errr....hummmm....right....
> 
> errr...
> 
> It is under settings mate
> 
> trots off to look at settings....or something in that area...lol...


----------



## 25434

Thank you BigFella...


----------



## Replicator

got it ..its under setting at the bottom of the list under the tag bit


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> got it ..its under setting at the bottom of the list under the tag bit


Explore the other tags,interesting...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Total food today

3egg w/3 whole/3 crisp bacon/1 thin b and b/12oz chicken/the piece of birthday cake i have needed since the 3rd sept!!

Oh and an apple,,,,,,done


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Pinned 300mcg each pep,5iu gh,t3/t4 combo/50mg winny/proviron and tripple black coffee,that is it for food until 12pm:lol:


----------



## retro-mental

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pinned 300mcg each pep,5iu gh,t3/t4 combo/50mg winny/proviron and tripple black coffee,that is it for food until 12pm:lol:


nice breakfast !


----------



## 25434

Mornin g BigFella..so no actual food?...bloopin 'eck....I had two poached eggs with one ryvita this morning..for a treat...instead of my wallpaper paste...it was good to eat something but my stomach feels really uncomfortable now cos I usually drink my brekkie....not sure I will be doing that in a hurry again...I think my stomach is used to the smoothie thing now...

Have a lovely day and you're off to the Forest again ain't ya? may as well whilst the weather is still good for it....


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pinned 300mcg each pep,5iu gh,t3/t4 combo/50mg winny/proviron and tripple black coffee,that is it for food until 12pm:lol:


Guys i was not gonna take any aas but found a strip of winny,it looked lonely ,so i said i would keep it company,though i noticed some test and Boldone hiding,though they appeared to by in hybernation,,,


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Mornin g BigFella..so no actual food?...bloopin 'eck....I had two poached eggs with one ryvita this morning..for a treat...instead of my wallpaper paste...it was good to eat something but my stomach feels really uncomfortable now cos I usually drink my brekkie....not sure I will be doing that in a hurry again...I think my stomach is used to the smoothie thing now...
> 
> Have a lovely day and you're off to the Forest again ain't ya? may as well whilst the weather is still good for it....


Thanks Flublet,yes tomorrow i recon

Tummy is used to very little now,i will stop blast for two days as away,will try to keep cals low,BBq is my friend with steak/chicken...


----------



## biglbs

retro-mental said:


> nice breakfast !


Thanks mate,not sure on what you guys call macros!!! :whistling:


----------



## retro-mental

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,not sure on what you guys call macros!!! :whistling:


Macros ! What are they ? :whistling:


----------



## flinty90

its the breakfast of kings that lol... add oats for super powers haha !!!


----------



## biglbs

retro-mental said:


> Macros ! What are they ? :whistling:


You know the shopping centre Macro!

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> its the breakfast of kings that lol... add oats for super powers haha !!!


Oats mmmmm ,i dream of oats,though i had a bit of my birthday cake yesterday


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Boulders

5 sets upright row all 15-22 rep range

3 sets strict cable (with rope)upright rows 8-10

2 sets stict single arm lateral raise,not allowing weight to go low,so contant tention mid range.

2 sets 50k d/bell shrug 20 rep each

2 sets front single arm raises

20 mins done pumped and drained......trained on Malice,my good friend bb4 gave me

Off to my cafe for 3egg white/3 whole egg omelette with tin tuna and cheese,lovely,,,,,,,,,but still hungry!


----------



## biglbs

Add one apple,,,,hunger aint nice but doable!


----------



## Replicator

Get a list of the neg calorie foods like carrots and oranges that you can eat as much as you like of coz it takes as many calories to burn as whats in em ...no need to be hungry dude :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Get a list of the neg calorie foods like carrots and oranges that you can eat as much as you like of coz it takes as many calories to burn as whats in em ...no need to be hungry dude :thumbup1:


Good idea,i will look


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Good idea,i will look


Her ye go

Here is a list of negative calorie foods. No that doesn't mean the

foods have negative calories  I wish lol. What it means is that

when you eat these foods raw or in some cases slightly cooked with nothing on them

your body burns more calories digesting and processing them than what

is in the actual food itself. For a healthy weight loss and a little

boost add some of these foods to your diet each day. Most are full of

nutrients and won't weigh you down.

Fruits

apple

cranberries

grapefruit

lemon

mango

orange

pineapple

raspberries

strawberries

tangerine

Vegetables

asparagus

beet

broccoli

cabbage (green)

carrot

cauliflower

celery

Chile peppers (hot)

cucumber

dandelion

endive

garden cress

garlic

green beans

lettuce

onion

papaya

radishes

spinach

turnip


----------



## biglbs

Mate,i don't know what to say,thank you for taking time out to do that,cool,it will realy help me.I cannot rep ya yet!!!


----------



## biglbs

I will have to be carefull with high glycemic index though,oranges etc as it will spike my insulin off and blunt peps/Gh stopping its effect,mmm i shall look em up..


----------



## 25434

'ello 'ello...thought you were orrrrf to the Forest today? hee heee...cackles wickedly.......






EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!

runs like the wind out BigFellas journal.....swoooosh.........:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> 'ello 'ello...thought you were orrrrf to the Forest today? hee heee...cackles wickedly.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!!
> 
> runs like the wind out BigFellas journal.....swoooosh.........:laugh:




This is what it is like


----------



## 25434

wow! fabberrrluss!! luv it...awweee..... :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> View attachment 94540
> View attachment 94541
> View attachment 94542
> View attachment 94543
> 
> 
> This is what it is like


so is that on the bbq menu? :drool:


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> so is that on the bbq menu? :drool:


Mate i feed it garlic so it is ready


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Not sure i like the feeling of 10Iu Gh per day blast after 4 days.....weekend off now and perhaps 6 iu/day next week,just feel yuk,also water is building,so weight will be on the up too temporary,on 6Iu that may be less of a worry

On a good note bad elbow is now 80%better,like a majic trick


----------



## Queenie

Morning lbs  totally would have suggested veg to stave off hunger... Great of rep to post that list up!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Morning lbs  totally would have suggested veg to stave off hunger... Great of rep to post that list up!
> 
> Have a great weekend!


It will help,i have 12pm sat til,sun eve a bit looser so will do that from monday.I do need to watch out for Insulin spikes though.

Enjoy your weekend angel xx


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

biglbs said:


> Mate i feed it garlic so it is ready


Now THAT'S what I call a ready meal


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I will have to be carefull with high glycemic index though,oranges etc as it will spike my insulin off and blunt peps/Gh stopping its effect,mmm i shall look em up..


Be down to timings I would reckon


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Be down to timings I would reckon


Exactly mate,you see this gh is dear,i want the max out of it for fat loss,so i am bound to be over cautious imo,once i run out of it in a week or two i can eat a bit more of those items mmmmm,I am ripped to shreds under all this fat after all:cool:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Exactly mate,you see this gh is dear,i want the max out of it for fat loss,so i am bound to be over cautious imo,once i run out of it in a week or two i can eat a bit more of those items mmmmm,I am ripped to shreds under all this fat after all:cool:


Absolutely agree with evey word :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Hunger is my enemy, I throw boiled eggs at it ;-D


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, not heard from you for a couple of days, hope your well


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..hope you had or are still having a lovely time in the Forest with the luvvlies...just swoooshing in to say good morning...


----------



## Replicator

hey BL hows you


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,i feel so loved in here,the Forrest break was awsome as usual,but get this i have thrush in my mouth,did i get it in the forrest?:lol:I cannot sleep or fook all,it is like apnia when sleeping as throat is dry,got some cream now,,,,

The high dose of Gh is a no/no now it made me lethargic and like a water bottle in just 4 days blasting,will revert to peps /2iu safe approach,realy felt rough:no:

Did not eatmuch at all over weekend and only had a couple of beers,so still hope to be lighter,see tomorrow.


----------



## BestBefore1989

thrush? Yuck, hope you get better soon


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thrush? Yuck, hope you get better soon


That is what i get for having a bird sit on me nuts....

.On the bird feeder


----------



## BestBefore1989

that's where your going wrong, I like to give the birds my seed


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's where your going wrong, I like to give the birds my seed


I thought it was wrong as i could not keep my pecker upHark at me twittering on...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I thought it was wrong as i could not keep my pecker upHark at me twittering on...


twittering on in Pigeon English as usual,


----------



## biglbs

I resist the urge to repeat parrot fashion,it would drive you quackers,you may top me and end up doing bird!


----------



## 25434

been wracking my one brain cell to crash in with a witty retort to do with birds, I just can't think of anything so I may just have to do this instead; cover your eyes and ears now, it could be very deep and painful.






EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!

It's got some lovey dovey stuff in it so please ignore that...I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not sending any covert messages to you, but it was the only song that came up on the search thing...hee hee..just welcoming you back thazzall, ya know, in my usual cool style...oh yeahhhhh..I'm a cool dude alright...:laugh:

ps: you guys are quackers!!!

whoop whoop...I only just thought of that...see what I did? quackers...oh yeaaaaaah...I got an original in didn't I? go meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....hahahaha


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> been wracking my one brain cell to crash in with a witty retort to do with birds, I just can't think of anything so I may just have to do this instead; cover your eyes and ears now, it could be very deep and painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!
> 
> It's got some lovey dovey stuff in it so please ignore that...I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo not sending any covert messages to you, but it was the only song that came up on the search thing...hee hee..just welcoming you back thazzall, ya know, in my usual cool style...oh yeahhhhh..I'm a cool dude alright...:laugh:
> 
> ps: you guys are quackers!!!
> 
> whoop whoop...I only just thought of that...see what I did? quackers...oh yeaaaaaah...I got an original in didn't I? go meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....hahahaha


----------



## BestBefore1989

:lol: thought the you tube was going to be


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: thought the you tube was going to be


cvntus bollockuss face


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> :lol: thought the you tube was going to be






 heee heee heeeeeeee...or how about this one!! Oh sod! it went in the wrong place...phew...it's 'ard being me...ah well.... 

sorry bigfella...it's all the giddiness of the drama and you coming back from the wilds an all that...hahaha...leave you in pieces I mean peace now....haha..


----------



## biglbs

MORE THIS


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> cvntus bollockuss face


blimmin 'eck! I haven't heard that one.....pheweeee...hahahaha.....

I am so NOTNOTNOT gonna put in that version of The ugly duckling by Tommy thingybob now...phew...near escape...


----------



## biglbs




----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> cvntus bollockuss face


Thank you Yeast Breath Boy :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thank you Yeast Breath Boy :tongue:


This could be you if they hear,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

I cant hide in a phone booth so I'll have to wing it


----------



## biglbs

Aflock of seagulls?


----------



## BestBefore1989




----------



## biglbs

love the 80's


----------



## 25434

Gunite BigFella, orrrf to have a cuppa and get some zzzzzzzz's in...sleep well..


----------



## GreedyBen

Glad you had a nice time mate, shame about the oral fungal infection! Canesten smoothies for you twice a day now!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Glad you had a nice time mate, shame about the oral fungal infection! Canesten smoothies for you twice a day now!


That is the one

- - - Updated - - -



Flubs said:


> Gunite BigFella, orrrf to have a cuppa and get some zzzzzzzz's in...sleep well..


x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..hope you're feeling a bit better today...have a good one...and don't forget to take all your tabs and stuff like a good boy!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..hope you're feeling a bit better today...have a good one...and don't forget to take all your tabs and stuff like a good boy!


Morning lubbers and Flubbers,have a great day xxx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Blimee,weight 392lbs(up 11lbs in a week),that Gh blast seemed to work,however most is water,as i was on very restricted cals,can also say i drunk loads of water,very thirsty.

But oddly my chest realy has got larger,so has depth,but no way i could stand that horrible feeling though,i can ,hand on heart say after just a four day blast of 10Iu gh and peps 300mcg each(double dose)x Am and Pm,my elbow pain nearly went,back ok too and got 11lbs heavier(in a week),gonna let water out and see,next drop sub 380lbs..

I know it looks optamistic at best but peps/Gh blast is a massively powerful thing i promise you that,i wanted to do 10 days,but i am too old to wack over 2 stone on in that time frame so abondon project,but i tell you it works,makes you feel ill though. i am sure i will be leaner from my mini blast and ongoing cal restriction,i may also have added more lean mass from Ongoing peps/gh at lower dose.Weight should be stable to test in 1 week.


----------



## biglbs

Reached for tea towel,now in agony with back,spoke too soon:w00t:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ouch, that'll teach you not to do the drying up


----------



## biglbs

Tell me about it Ffs this is a nasty one,, :cursing:


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry mate. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry mate. Hope you feel better soon


You are fine mate,thanks,i need to pm you in a mo,just got incoming pm from Katy..


----------



## biglbs

Just talkin to Replicator,he has a 2 month ban and accepts his part of argument punishment,says he is realy missing everyone and sends his love guys xx


----------



## 25434

Hey BeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegFellaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........hope you will be okay  I hate feeling poop or in pain...my shoulder is aching a bit, I think it's the 70kgs on 'em that did it. One of the guys who spotted me said I looked like a feckin munchkin!! bloopin cheek! hahahahaha.......


----------



## biglbs

Not good at moment i am walkin like a falling tree!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Not good at moment i am walkin like a falling tree!


Oh dear!! that does not sound good but BigFella...you mister are like a stout oak tree and when the storms hit and give you a bashing you rail against it and come out stronger right? YES!! now say after me

"I am a big ole oak tree, I will not be beaten down by my back"

come on you....we'll say it together...

"he is a big ole oak tree, he will...oh okay, I'll shurrup then....hee hee...

Seriously though I really hope it picks up for you..if I could magic it away for you I would....


----------



## GreedyBen

Ouch mate, doesn't sound good. Straight to bed with you now :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Ouch mate, doesn't sound good. Straight to bed with you now :laugh:


Cheers guys,it is my cross to bear and i will fooking press the cvnt,not carry it

- - - Updated - - -

:thumb:



Flubs said:


> Oh dear!! that does not sound good but BigFella...you mister are like a stout oak tree and when the storms hit and give you a bashing you rail against it and come out stronger right? YES!! now say after me
> 
> "I am a big ole oak tree, I will not be beaten down by my back"
> 
> come on you....we'll say it together...
> 
> "he is a big ole oak tree, he will...oh okay, I'll shurrup then....hee hee...
> 
> Seriously though I really hope it picks up for you..if I could magic it away for you I would....


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

sh1t 1 about the back mate, hope its better soon


----------



## biglbs

Tar mate


----------



## biglbs




----------



## BestBefore1989

"Drink Grapefruit juice with your dbol"

Cheif Biglbs Wolf of the Saaff-end Tride


----------



## BestBefore1989

BestBefore1989 said:


> "Drink Grapefruit juice with your dbol"
> 
> Chef Biglbs Wolf of the Saaff-end Tride


corrected


----------



## mikemull

Hope the back isn't to serious!

Why has rep been banned?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> corrected


Thank you 'Two dogs-a-fookin' :lol:


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Hope the back isn't to serious!
> 
> Why has rep been banned?


A row with TG123,BUT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY HE AINT BANNED TOO!Ours is not to judge though ,so hay.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> A row with TG123,BUT I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY HE AINT BANNED TOO!Ours is not to judge though ,so hay.


Just popped in whilst at work, Thats a fair point my friend, after all it takes two to tango


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just popped in whilst at work, Thats a fair point my friend, after all it takes two to tango


Hay the old fool got wrong end of stick,,,it was a week ban,back tues:lol: :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Hay the old fool got wrong end of stick,,,it was a week ban,back tues:lol: :lol:


 :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## GreedyBen

Hows the back now mate? Mine was fooked yesterday, took me all day to do the housework


----------



## flinty90

morning big man hope the world is treating you well matey.. you got any weekend plans x


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Hows the back now mate? Mine was fooked yesterday, took me all day to do the housework


Better today mate thank you,but still too bad to do much:yawn:makes me tired!

What you done to your now?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning big man hope the world is treating you well matey.. you got any weekend plans x


Hi buddy,i see you are crackin on well,been watchin!

Well gonna let back recover,Mia and i have Daddy day saturday tomorrow,so gonna go to my Mums and see her and my brother,who i aint seen for months!

Sunday is Boney day,we do fook all:thumb:

You on the bike again i suppose?


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a good weekend with your little lady mate. Hope the back sorts itself out soon!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> High buddy,i see you are crackin on well,been watchin!
> 
> Well gonna let back recover,Mia and i have Daddy day saturday tomorrow,so gonna go to my Mums and see her and my brother,who i aint seen for months!
> 
> Sunday is Boney day,we do fook all:thumb:
> 
> You on the bike again i suppose?


Sounds like a nice weekend for you mate have a good one...

NOPE no bike this weekend just pure unadulterated gym mate lol ... pre workout oats and protein just gone in let sit for 40 minutes then off we go chest and triceps X i been waiting 4 days to smash them X


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Have a good weekend with your little lady mate. Hope the back sorts itself out soon!


Thanks Ben,i love weekends,how is your Married life?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Sounds like a nice weekend for you mate have a good one...
> 
> NOPE no bike this weekend just pure unadulterated gym mate lol ... pre workout oats and protein just gone in let sit for 40 minutes then off we go chest and triceps X i been waiting 4 days to smash them X


You will enjoy this weekend too then,nice one my friend enjoy xx speak later


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Better today mate thank you,but still too bad to do much:yawn:makes me tired!
> 
> What you done to your now?


Just doms, switched from rack pulls to deads. Ouch!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Just doms, switched from rack pulls to deads. Ouch!


Thank fook for that,i thought you had been claimed by the 'back reaper' too:lol:


----------



## biglbs

questions that plague me,,,,,Can non-profit( prophet )organisations be run by muslims...

If under Eu law we must carry a breath test kit soon,in the boot of car .what happens when you have used it,would you then break the law driving home?

Why are women always able to know when you realy just want to be left alone and then keep asking "are you ok?","i suppose you want to be left alone a?",one min later...."at work today.................." FFS!

If Sunday is a day of rest,why do we get up at all?

Why do people buy realy bad colours of new car,like brown,i mean it looks like a sh1t on wheels...

Why do carp anglers bother setting the alarm before sleep,would it not be easier to just go fookin home,fookin things,everyone wakes everyone else up all night long.Is that realy fishing anyhow,why not just throw a net out....

I feel better now,,,,,laters..


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Thank fook for that,i thought you had been claimed by the 'back reaper' too:lol:


Thanks, he's definately doing the rounds though!


----------



## GreedyBen

Enjoy your weekend mate!


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Enjoy your weekend mate!


You too my friend,


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella...I've been really busy the last couple of days so couldn't get round the place, sorry  (inserts cheesy grin and twiddles ones hair)...hahaha....I was just looking at all your questions..I don't know the answer to any of them :no: but I do know that if you hold a chicken upside down it can't sneeze :blink:

Happy Friday and I hope your back is on the mend....I should have read back a bit to see what you said this morning but I haven't yet...will be in a minute though but I just wanted to say hello first and then my fingers got a bit carried away, so don't tell me how your back is....I'll go and look...in case you want to know, my back is aching today, but that's mainly because I hid under my desk this morning to avoid a tw.....tty bloke at work and I came out at a funny angle...sigh....shoulda been easy really but I will wear tight skirts and high heels!!! :cursing: makes things very complicated I can tell you...just don't try it, honest! don't....

ps: I was wearing a top aswell by the way, not just a skirt and shoes...and a jacket...and although I am small, it's hard to cram yourself into such a small space..I mean...not very grown up of me to do it but I couldn't get out the front door cos he was heading towards it and as I work on the third floor to hurl myself out of the window may have damaged my new shoes from clarks...so deffo not doing that!! :laugh:

to be honest I thought it was very creative and it did the job...and ..I'm not sure why but it gave everyone in the office quite a laff:mellow:

Do you think it would have damaged my street cred? ya know, being the boss an' all that?..not sure now...hahaha..

Hey BigFella...I really hope you're not still poorly...and NOW I've finished yakking (as per your post about womens) I will go and read how you are and leave you in peace....as opposed to in pieces? heeh eee...did you see that? I had tried humour again....most witty.

I think.....slinks sideways out of BigFellas journal with sherperds crook round neck....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella...I've been really busy the last couple of days so couldn't get round the place, sorry  (inserts cheesy grin and twiddles ones hair)...hahaha....I was just looking at all your questions..I don't know the answer to any of them :no: but I do know that if you hold a chicken upside down it can't sneeze :blink:
> 
> Happy Friday and I hope your back is on the mend....I should have read back a bit to see what you said this morning but I haven't yet...will be in a minute though but I just wanted to say hello first and then my fingers got a bit carried away, so don't tell me how your back is....I'll go and look...in case you want to know, my back is aching today, but that's mainly because I hid under my desk this morning to avoid a tw.....tty bloke at work and I came out at a funny angle...sigh....shoulda been easy really but I will wear tight skirts and high heels!!! :cursing: makes things very complicated I can tell you...just don't try it, honest! don't....
> 
> ps: I was wearing a top aswell by the way, not just a skirt and shoes...and a jacket...and although I am small, it's hard to cram yourself into such a small space..I mean...not very grown up of me to do it but I couldn't get out the front door cos he was heading towards it and as I work on the third floor to hurl myself out of the window may have damaged my new shoes from clarks...so deffo not doing that!! :laugh:
> 
> to be honest I thought it was very creative and it did the job...and ..I'm not sure why but it gave everyone in the office quite a laff:mellow:
> 
> Do you think it would have damaged my street cred? ya know, being the boss an' all that?..not sure now...hahaha..
> 
> Hey BigFella...I really hope you're not still poorly...and NOW I've finished yakking (as per your post about womens) I will go and read how you are and leave you in peace....as opposed to in pieces? heeh eee...did you see that? I had tried humour again....most witty.
> 
> I think.....slinks sideways out of BigFellas journal with sherperds crook round neck....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks Ben,i love weekends,how is your Married life?


All good thanks mate, very happy


----------



## BestBefore1989

Almost the weekend :thumb:

Hope your feeling better mate.


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate,another treatment tomorrow,then crack on next week imo....your plans for weekend mate?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Im going to be driving my daughters all over the place. LOL Dad Taxi, thats me


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Im going to be driving my daughters all over the place. LOL Dad Taxi, thats me


Bless ya,it is great being a Dad


----------



## BestBefore1989

I would not change it for the world, seems both a life time ago and at the same time only yesterday mine where as little as yours is now


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I would not change it for the world, seems both a life time ago and at the same time only yesterday mine where as little as yours is now


Me too,oh yes i started again,must be mad...


----------



## 25434

Afternoon BigFella, driving your daughter round is very very good. That's what pappies are for right? make sure she is safe and warm and your lap is available when things go wrong and toys break and stuff...yup! Good on ya....Happy Saturday...and hope you are feelingokay still....sounded like you are in Straight...I'm glad of that...take care mister....


----------



## Milky

I am in Poole ATM mate, well actually back in Milton Abbey now.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am in Poole ATM mate, well actually back in Milton Abbey now.


I know,but not in an old Bently a? :lol:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I know,but not in an old Bently a? :lol:


awwww man, absolute turd of a car !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> awwww man, absolute turd of a car !


Did ya gas them out then mate,or perhaps get them on your diet?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Did ya gas them out then mate,or perhaps get them on your diet?


I have been very good recently actually.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have been very good recently actually.


There is one thing i would never do,that is 500 miles with you in a motor....... :w00t: rank,i bet the very fibre of the fabric farts when you move it,,,,,bbrrrrah!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> There is one thing i would never do,that is 500 miles with you in a motor....... :w00t: rank,i bet the very fibre of the fabric farts when you move it,,,,,bbrrrrah!


I had to get the pro's in once to clean my cabbage ar*e ridden couch !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I had to get the pro's in once to clean my cabbage ar*e ridden couch !


Who him?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> View attachment 95307
> 
> 
> Who him?


Thats him, his first words were " dear god "


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Thats him, his first words were " dear god "


He did'nt look so well a day later though:confused1:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> He did'nt look so well a day later though:confused1:
> View attachment 95310


He said Chernobyle wasnt this bad.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> He said Chernobyle wasnt this bad.


Mate i used to be the same when i was a company rep,the car always stank,the worst thing was first thing Am when you get in forgetting the previous days activities and


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwd boys...boys....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Back getting there now,still i am not unhappy with condition even though not done fook all this week due to back shizzle,i have realy nailed not drinking lark,no weakening until Sat 2 weeks in a row,i feel far better for it too.I am eating more carbs via wholegrain mixed breakfast oats etc,it seems to work for me.3 small meals by 10am is firing metabalism up real nice.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...that sound very postive and I'm glad it's turning around and firing up them der metabolicisismsismms...cough...

Hey there...Happy Sunday mister...beeeeg hugs to the ickle one and hope you have a great day :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...that sound very postive and I'm glad it's turning around and firing up them der metabolicisismsismms...cough...
> 
> Hey there...Happy Sunday mister...beeeeg hugs to the ickle one and hope you have a great day :bounce:


Thanks Flubs,have a lovely,if wet Sunday! XX


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..have a lovely lovely dayeeeeeee...hope you are okay...wondering how your back is?...x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..have a lovely lovely dayeeeeeee...hope you are okay...wondering how your back is?...x


Hi mate,just looked in here,thanks for poppin in as ever,my back is real bad today,had a treatment but real sh1t.,xx


----------



## Replicator

~Evening my friend and how are you doing ......hows the back now !


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,just looked in here,thanks for poppin in as ever,my back is real bad today,had a treatment but real sh1t.,xx


Oh BigFella..I'm so sorry, I really am...:sad: bad backs are just 'orrible....sigh....x


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Replicator said:


> ~Evening my friend and how are you doing ......hows the back now !


welcome back :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

safc49 said:


> welcome back :thumbup1:


Thanks


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ~Evening my friend and how are you doing ......hows the back now !


:no:bad mate,but thanks


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :no:bad mate,but thanks


Sorry to hear ..is it a sciatica disc thing or muscular??


----------



## biglbs

safc49 said:


> welcome back :thumbup1:


NO PUN,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Sorry to hear ..is it a sciatica disc thing or muscular??


Long standing problems with prolapse plus tilted sacrem(spell)


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> NO PUN,,,,,
> View attachment 95591


FFS yea ......took me a minute BL LOL


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear your back is giving you trouble again :thumbdown:

I have to be in over your way in the morning, thought I would pop in and say hi if your going to be around


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sorry to hear your back is giving you trouble again :thumbdown:
> 
> I have to be in over your way in the morning, thought I would pop in and say hi if your going to be around


Mate i recon i mat not be,back is awful.will catch you on the next though!


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope you get well soon bigman


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope you get well soon bigman


Thanks bb4 x


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Long standing problems with prolapse plus tilted sacrem(spell)


prolapsed disc would be me too but not as bad as you me thinks .......mine is protruding out onto the nerve but only at certain positions and is a lot better now too TF.....

Feel for ye m8 hope you get BACK to normal soon :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> prolapsed disc would be me too but not as bad as you me thinks .......mine is protruding out onto the nerve but only at certain positions and is a lot better now too TF.....
> 
> Feel for ye m8 hope you get BACK to normal soon :thumbup1:


My bottom 3discs have kinda fused themselves together,the worst pain is the tited pelvis,this is what kills me!

Good morning to all anyhow,have a great if wet day!


----------



## GreedyBen

Sorry to see your back ain't no better mate.

Whats with the new avi? I've had quite a few books off that company to listen to at work.


----------



## Leigh

Good morning

Is your back feeling any better today? Hope it is.

I suffer from lower back/pelvis problems myself so I know how terrible the pain can be.

Get well ((((((((gentle hugs))))))))) coming to you ....

xx


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Sorry to see your back ain't no better mate.
> 
> Whats with the new avi? I've had quite a few books off that company to listen to at work.


Hi mate,thanks,just liked it realy,as everyone knows.Lobes=Random!


----------



## biglbs

Leigh L said:


> Good morning
> 
> Is your back feeling any better today? Hope it is.
> 
> I suffer from lower back/pelvis problems myself so I know how terrible the pain can be.
> 
> Get well ((((((((gentle hugs))))))))) coming to you ....
> 
> xx


Thanks Lisa,very gentle is correct!

How are you feeling now?Far more active i see


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> My bottom 3discs have kinda fused themselves together,the worst pain is the tited pelvis,this is what kills me!
> 
> Good morning to all anyhow,have a great if wet day!


yea compared to you im fine LOl

GWS bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yea compared to you im fine LOl
> 
> GWS bud


Who? :confused1:


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,thanks,just liked it realy,as everyone knows.Lobes=Random!


Ha ha, fair play mate, was hoping you weren't affiliated with them as I never paid for any of it


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Who? :confused1:


GWS = GET WELL SOON :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Ha ha, fair play mate, was hoping you weren't affiliated with them as I never paid for any of it


I own it mate,your slate will be wiped upon pm of details,it is just money after all


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> GWS = GET WELL SOON :whistling:


Bless your tarten socks


----------



## 25434

Hey there BigFella...Wednesday today and only 2 days to go to the weekend..whoooppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! 

hope you are okay, backs...ouch....take care mister...


----------



## biglbs

Thanks lovely,Yup caravan on Friday as wifes bithday Monday and Sat eve is a party on site..


----------



## BestBefore1989

sounds like its going to be a good one mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sounds like its going to be a good one mate


I hope so mate,a fella is BBqing a selection of meats from exotic butcher,what is the most random meat you have eaten?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks lovely,Yup caravan on Friday as wifes bithday Monday and Sat eve is a party on site..


Gosh, how exciting, birthdays and parties and stuff...how gorgeous! :bounce: Hope you have got her a nice pressie and the ickle one has something nice to wear for the party, don't forget to have a dance with her and take photos so you have memories for later, and more importantly, so does she.....awwee...hope you feel a bit better for all this party stuff...cos you gotta look after the ladies right?

I once ate frogs legs...and I've eaten kangaroo burgers, (bit chewy), and I once mistakenly ate horse meat in Germany...it wasn't that good. Oh and I had a dried worm eating contest with some friends once, oh my that was 'orrible..I only manged 3 before I threw them up, barrrf...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Gosh, how exciting, birthdays and parties and stuff...how gorgeous! :bounce: Hope you have got her a nice pressie and the ickle one has something nice to wear for the party, don't forget to have a dance with her and take photos so you have memories for later, and more importantly, so does she.....awwee...hope you feel a bit better for all this party stuff...cos you gotta look after the ladies right?
> 
> I once ate frogs legs...and I've eaten kangaroo burgers, (bit chewy), and I once mistakenly ate horse meat in Germany...it wasn't that good. Oh and I had a dried worm eating contest with some friends once, oh my that was 'orrible..I only manged 3 before I threw them up, barrrf...


Mmm crickets are nice,yes i got her a,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, mg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I hope so mate,a fella is BBqing a selection of meats from exotic butcher,what is the most random meat you have eaten?


I have not really eaten any, horse is about the least common thing I have eaten.


----------



## Replicator

I like the new avatar ...there are a few silver backs on this forum ..... :lol: ...................hmmm mind you there are a few assholes too !!! mg:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I like the new avatar ...there are a few silver backs on this forum ..... :lol: ...................hmmm mind you there are a few assholes too !!! mg:


TsTstSK,,,,


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have not really eaten any, horse is about the least common thing I have eaten.


Nahhhhy!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...party weekend coming up for you...how lovely..I hope the weather holds out for you and the family. Have a lovely lovely time.....


----------



## Replicator

Hey BL hows the back bud ..any easier yet ??


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...party weekend coming up for you...how lovely..I hope the weather holds out for you and the family. Have a lovely lovely time.....


Hay yes,Mrs BigLbs is knackered so off in the morning,thanks mate,I am gonna make a real killer drink for shindig---- punch....oooo,xx



Replicator said:


> Hey BL hows the back bud ..any easier yet ??


Sad to say,bad, Rep,just had last heal spur treatment too,last of three,i recon it aint helpin back as i limp on left leg at mo!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Sad to say,bad, Rep,just had last heal spur treatment too,last of three,i recon it aint helpin back as i limp on left leg at mo!


thuuhg! Fvck sake lad . feel sorry for ye BL..I really do :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> thuuhg! Fvck sake lad . feel sorry for ye BL..I really do :sad:


It's all good though as we are away for weekend and i just sold camper at nice£,kinda helps....


----------



## biglbs

Had a nice break but am getting fat now and need to train,have back appointment tomorrow,then weds i am going to train,cannot let myself go any loger,it was too hard starting to win the battle once.

I have ordered some three lac,http://www.candidafree.net/threelac.htm good gear if needed,,,


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Had a nice break but am getting fat now and need to train,have back appointment tomorrow,then weds i am going to train,cannot let myself go any loger,it was too hard starting to win the battle once.
> 
> I have ordered some three lac,http://www.candidafree.net/threelac.htm good gear if needed,,,


Bother with digestion too BL ??


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> I hope so mate,a fella is BBqing a selection of meats from exotic butcher,what is the most random meat you have eaten?


Kangaroo and ostrich.


----------



## GreedyBen

biglbs said:


> Had a nice break but am getting fat now and need to train,have back appointment tomorrow,then weds i am going to train,cannot let myself go any loger,it was too hard starting to win the battle once.
> 
> I have ordered some three lac,http://www.candidafree.net/threelac.htm good gear if needed,,,


How has the back been?

Whats the deal with that stuff as well mate, I couldn't read the whole page of gumph, my poor little eyes are tired!

I could do with something like that, I'm not yey back to normal after my bout of mud butt and natural yoghurt didn't cut it. I also have two weeks off soon as I hear the proper stuff will leave you a Billy no-mates for the first 2-3 weeks :lol:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> How has the back been?
> 
> Whats the deal with that stuff as well mate, I couldn't read the whole page of gumph, my poor little eyes are tired!
> 
> I could do with something like that, I'm not yey back to normal after my bout of mud butt and natural yoghurt didn't cut it. I also have two weeks off soon as I hear the proper stuff will leave you a Billy no-mates for the first 2-3 weeks :lol:


Well it was recmended by a fella who seemed to be,shall we say.....top of class on digestion and yeast infection type situations!Back seems far better,more tomorrow,but i may just let it settle,thanks buddy

- - - Updated - - -



GreedyBen said:


> How has the back been?
> 
> Whats the deal with that stuff as well mate, I couldn't read the whole page of gumph, my poor little eyes are tired!
> 
> I could do with something like that, I'm not yey back to normal after my bout of mud butt and natural yoghurt didn't cut it. I also have two weeks off soon as I hear the proper stuff will leave you a Billy no-mates for the first 2-3 weeks :lol:


Well it was recmended by a fella who seemed to be,shall we say.....top of class on digestion and yeast infection type situations!Back seems far better,more tomorrow,but i may just let it settle,thanks buddy


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Bother with digestion too BL ??


Yeast build up i recon,over years,just an avenue....


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Kangaroo and ostrich.


No but top quality cuts,in the forest with fire pit /gazzebo's/good company etc,,,,,,realy nice eve,in fact the best all round for years!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Yeast build up i recon,over years,just an avenue....


right ...............better than a crescent :laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad to hear your on the mend mate :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> right ...............better than a crescent :laugh:


in deed!



BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad to hear your on the mend mate :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy x


----------



## Double J

Hi mate, just had a quick catch up in here. Really sorry to read of your back problems again; hope the worst of it is behind you and the recent improvement continues so you will be back to normal soon :thumb:


----------



## Replicator

morning B.L

- - - Updated - - -

morning B.L


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Hi mate, just had a quick catch up in here. Really sorry to read of your back problems again; hope the worst of it is and the recent improvement continues so you will beto normal soon :thumb:


no pun or two intended

:lol:

Cheers mate

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> morning B.L
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> morning B.L


Morning action Jock


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate, hope you have a good day

- - - Updated - - -

morning mate, hope you have a good day


----------



## Replicator

Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8

- - - Updated - - -

Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8


----------



## Loveleelady

hey big lbs whats all this wiv you not training and saying you getting fat?

if your baks sore then go do something else lol dont just be lying down and squealing about it lmao

go for a wee swim does no harm ta pak in a bit of extra cardio

or why not get a proper massage sort the back out

come on lad!!

and need some progress pictures to brighten things up in here and make it more interactive

lol


----------



## GreedyBen

Loveleelady said:


> hey big lbs whats all this wiv you not training and saying you getting fat?
> 
> if your baks sore then go do something else lol dont just be lying down and squealing about it lmao
> 
> go for a wee swim does no harm ta pak in a bit of extra cardio
> 
> or why not get a proper massage sort the back out
> 
> come on lad!!
> 
> and need some progress pictures to brighten things up in here and make it more interactive
> 
> lol


 @biglbs thats you told then


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8


It is not allowing me to move about much,did the wholesaler today for cafe,but had to lay flat on my return as whole pelvis went into spasm,more treatment at 4.15 today:thumbup1:Thanks mate



Loveleelady said:


> hey big lbs whats all this wiv you not training and saying you getting fat?
> 
> if your baks sore then go do something else lol dont just be lying down and squealing about it lmao
> 
> go for a wee swim does no harm ta pak in a bit of extra cardio
> 
> or why not get a proper massage sort the back out
> 
> come on lad!!
> 
> and need some progress pictures to brighten things up in here and make it more interactive
> 
> lol


Hi LL nice to see ya and thanks for b0llocking:laugh:

See it aint i do'nt want to do fook all ,more a case of cannot,if you saw me walk and try to stand you would see,i am leaning over to side and cannot even put shoes on or stand for more than ten mins,when i was younger i had a few bad accidents and i am lucky to walk even,so i have always had these phases,i hate them.On the plus side they always go too,i will be able to resume action soon,but physicaly am struggling to complete a few hours work as at stands,i realy would like to crack on,it is not in my nature to give up,so rest assured i will crack on asap,thanks though it means a lot having support


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Morning BL hows the back fairing up t day m8





Loveleelady said:


> hey big lbs whats all this wiv you not training and saying you getting fat?
> 
> if your baks sore then go do something else lol dont just be lying down and squealing about it lmao
> 
> go for a wee swim does no harm ta pak in a bit of extra cardio
> 
> or why not get a proper massage sort the back out
> 
> come on lad!!
> 
> and need some progress pictures to brighten things up in here and make it more interactive
> 
> lol





GreedyBen said:


> @biglbs thats you told then


Nice to have support mate,especialy from fairer sex ,i am proper told though,feel naughty too:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Get better soon mate. Nothing worse than a bad back. Last time mine went I was on crutches for a week so you have my sympathy


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> Get better soon mate. Nothing worse than a bad back. Last time mine went I was on crutches for a week so you have my sympathy


Thanks mate,i will be fine soon,i have no other choice

- - - Updated - - -



chilli said:


> Get better soon mate. Nothing worse than a bad back. Last time mine went I was on crutches for a week so you have my sympathy


Thanks mate,i will be fine soon,i have no other choice


----------



## BestBefore1989

Its crazy really, you can row stupid amounts of weight no problem, but lean over for a tea-towel and......... 

get well soon mate


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Its crazy really, you can row stupid amounts of weight no problem, but lean over for a tea-towel and.........
> 
> get well soon mate


You know the thing is pulling my pants up is a massive ask at mo,i know they are xxl but fook me:lol:Thanks my friend


----------



## Queenie

Ouch painful back  totally sympathise! Hope u get better soon big guy!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Ouch painful back  totally sympathise! Hope u get better soon big guy!!


Thank you angel x


----------



## Milky

Kapaik mate, cracking pain killer...

Failing that forward me your adress and l will post some mega stregth Volterol from Turkey :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Kapaik mate, cracking pain killer...
> 
> Failing that forward me your adress and l will post some mega stregth Volterol from Turkey :thumbup1:


Pm sent ,thank you buddy


----------



## biglbs

Morning all,hope your day is good and rewarding


----------



## mikemull

Afternoon pal


----------



## Milky

Posted today mate should be there am.


----------



## Replicator

hi m8


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Afternoon pal


Hi mate

- - - Updated - - -



Milky said:


> Posted today mate should be there am.


Ahhh that will be nice!thganks G


----------



## BestBefore1989

hows your back feeling today? on the mend I hope


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> hi m8


Hi action jocky!


----------



## Replicator

morning Silver


----------



## Loveleelady

have you tried hurting yourself elsewhere to distract your brain like dropping somethin on ur foot lol?

i sometimes do that and find it can work gud diverts the pain and tricks the brain

o yes and wiv the back - keep movin - worst thing you can do is stop or rest


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> hows your back feeling today? on the mend I hope


I recon i should be able to lift next week,only certain stuff but yes mate a wee tad better,thanks


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> have you tried hurting yourself elsewhere to distract your brain like dropping somethin on ur foot lol?
> 
> i sometimes do that and find it can work gud diverts the pain and tricks the brain
> 
> o yes and wiv the back - keep movin - worst thing you can do is stop or rest


Funny you should say that i have not yet:lol:

,as improving, if it comes back i have some blunt drill bits at the ready for knee/eyes and some pliers and a blow torch from the good ol days,mmmm

I cannot ever just sit about, 3 companies and a near 4 year old,plus grown up kids.

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> morning Silver


Hi/Ho jOCK


----------



## ItsaSecret

bloody hell went through about 10 pages of this journal and havent found one workout, however i did see your weight of 392lb O.O BIG GUY


----------



## biglbs

ItsaSecret said:


> bloody hell went through about 10 pages of this journal and havent found one workout, however i did see your weight of 392lb O.O BIG GUY


That's because i don't train much:lol:

No realy i have not been able to for 3 weeks due to back injury,should be back light next week if looking for training posts they will be marked:rockon:at top of post buddy.

Thanks for droppin in,if you can sift the bullsh1t out you will find interesting stuff,for mass building and explosive power,also tendon strength enhancement(i rarely injur-other than my **** back)good luck though,i have a lot of great banter in here,feel free to join in mate,my weight is still 392lbs so i have not actualy put on or lost in 3 weeks and gear free,looking forward to next push as i always fly after a break. :thumb:


----------



## ItsaSecret

biglbs said:


> That's because i don't train much:lol:
> 
> No realy i have not been able to for 3 weeks due to back injury,should be back light next week if looking for training posts they will be marked:rockon:at top of post buddy.
> 
> Thanks for droppin in,if you can sift the bullsh1t out you will find interesting stuff,for mass building and explosive power,also tendon strength enhancement(i rarely injur-other than my **** back)good luck though,i have a lot of great banter in here,feel free to join in mate,my weight is still 392lbs so i have not actualy put on or lost in 3 weeks and gear free,looking forward to next push as i always fly after a break. :thumb:


sounds good dude. i could do with strengthening my joints i think. don't wanna be one of those people who gain so much then wind up injured lol, allready feeling the strains in places and im literally about to inject my last dose of gear for my first cycle. the plan is to stay natural for a few months, get stronger than my strongest whilst being on and also let my body catch up etc.

what kinds of weights are you shifting, squat/bench/dead?


----------



## biglbs

ItsaSecret said:


> sounds good dude. i could do with strengthening my joints i think. don't wanna be one of those people who gain so much then wind up injured lol, allready feeling the strains in places and im literally about to inject my last dose of gear for my first cycle. the plan is to stay natural for a few months, get stronger than my strongest whilst being on and also let my body catch up etc.
> 
> what kinds of weights are you shifting, squat/bench/dead?


On page one of this journal, you can see what i have done,bearing in mind i am an old git now i avoid deads but can rack pull 240k then my poor ol spine gives in!

Bench is still good at 190k,squats i no longer do again because of back,still do legs but only light nowadays,realy just enjoy what i now do,happy in that and helping others,with 34years experience i know a littleHave squatted 340k/leg pressed 1380lbs/benched 240k,about 8 years ago now.

Oh yes seated press unsupported a month ago 120 or 125k not sure for a few reps.Dorian style rows pretty good too,i think about 140k/reps.

I like to cycle heavy on TrTHigh reps medium weight off,oh and love peps /Gh when i can


----------



## ItsaSecret

biglbs said:


> On page one of this journal, you can see what i have done,bearing in mind i am an old git now i avoid deads but can rack pull 240k then my poor ol spine gives in!
> 
> Bench is still good at 190k,squats i no longer do again because of back,still do legs but only light nowadays,realy just enjoy what i now do,happy in that and helping others,with 34years experience i know a littleHave squatted 340k/leg pressed 1380lbs/benched 240k,about 8 years ago now.
> 
> Oh yes seated press unsupported a month ago 120 or 125k not sure for a few reps.Dorian style rows pretty good too,i think about 140k/reps.
> 
> I like to cycle heavy on TrTHigh reps medium weight off,oh and love peps /Gh when i can


thats a good bench you used to have lol, same goes for squat. squats my ****test of the 3 really. 187.5 squat 160 bench 250 dead. so how old are you now, about 50, 51?


----------



## biglbs

ItsaSecret said:


> thats a good bench you used to have lol, same goes for squat. squats my ****test of the 3 really. 187.5 squat 160 bench 250 dead. so how old are you now, about 50, 51?


49 mate,good lifts there BTW


----------



## Milky

You get them ?


----------



## ItsaSecret

biglbs said:


> 49 mate,good lifts there BTW


thanks mate. hoping for 250 200 300 by next year. probably right around the time i turn 20 (nov next year). then do some kind of pl comp


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You get them ?


Yes mate just got post!!!!

Thanks mate

- - - Updated - - -



ItsaSecret said:


> thanks mate. hoping for 250 200 300 by next year. probably right around the time i turn 20 (nov next year). then do some kind of pl comp


You have a great future mate,it is the best sport of all.....


----------



## Milky

One a day should do mate, let me know how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> One a day should do mate, let me know how you get on :thumbup1:


It has eased already:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just in time for Daddy day :thumbup1: Have a great weekend mate


----------



## flinty90

hows it going in here brother X


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just in time for Daddy day :thumbup1: Have a great weekend mate


Well remembered and yes how good is that a? 

- - - Updated - - -



flinty90 said:


> hows it going in here brother X


Not much lifting for 3 weeks,back has been awful mate,you ok?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Well remembered and yes how good is that a?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not much lifting for 3 weeks,back has been awful mate,you ok?


yeah im ok mate thanks. shame to hear about your back. just take it easy bro you will be back on it soon im sure pal...


----------



## biglbs

Bad news,

i can barely walk,i wonder if the anti inflamitory pills are releasing spasm,so worse before better,may be the case?

I do think the spasm was holding it out of line so,,,,,,,,mmmmm


----------



## Replicator

Fvck sakes man , I dont know what to say. Feel sorry fur ye bud really. hope this sorts quick


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Fvck sakes man , I dont know what to say. Feel sorry fur ye bud really. hope this sorts quick


Cheers,this is odd it now is pain free........:confused1:Cannot bend correct or in deed reach my a55 easy but it is ok now,,,,,waiting for it....though:cursing:


----------



## luther1

What a fcuker,lets hope pills and rest equals better back bro


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> What a fcuker,lets hope pills and rest equals better back bro


No need to call me that:lol:

I never lose to sh1t, i think you have seen that before!!!!

Thanks Ya Devil x


----------



## GreedyBen

Hopefully it's as you suspect mate, kind of makes sense I suppose, rest is best though .


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Hopefully it's as you suspect mate, kind of makes sense I suppose, rest is best though .


Yes,it feels the best it has for weeks now,thanks to @Milky i feel better. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Worked out how to post a video,i am 398lbs in this and please excuse my water based tummy(lost a lot off that since lol) 2 or 3 months back i think?

Scales today say 387lbs,so i think all of it was tummy too:lol:






The 190k single was two weeks before this.


----------



## Replicator

well done bro :thumb: ..yea the belly does have a wee wobble about it :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Yes,it feels the best it has for weeks now,thanks to @Milky i feel better. :thumb:


They are good mate, stronger than the ones over here.

W4e get sh*t medicine over here.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Worked out how to post a video,i am 398lbs in this and please excuse my water based tummy(lost a lot off that since lol) 2 or 3 months back i think?
> 
> Scales today say 387lbs,so i think all of it was tummy too:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 190k single was two weeks before this.





Replicator said:


> well done bro :thumb: ..yea the belly does have a wee wobble about it :whistling: :lol:


A bit!

My power base,That is as wobbly as it gets :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding

some impressive bench there big man! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Cheers mate,i will push it in a month or so for 200k drop set


----------



## luther1

That spotter obviously haven't spotted before!


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> That spotter obviously haven't spotted before!


He looked like i was doing so many Reps it bored him at one point


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Worked out how to post a video,i am 398lbs in this and please excuse my water based tummy(lost a lot off that since lol) 2 or 3 months back i think?
> 
> Scales today say 387lbs,so i think all of it was tummy too:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 190k single was two weeks before this.


2 or 3 months ago? you cant fool us, more like 23 years ago, that's why its black and white :lol:

that's some benching mate :thumb:

sorry to hear your back is still giving you jip


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Worked out how to post a video,i am 398lbs in this and please excuse my water based tummy(lost a lot off that since lol) 2 or 3 months back i think?
> 
> Scales today say 387lbs,so i think all of it was tummy too:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 190k single was two weeks before this.


Big numbers mate! Gym looks good as well!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Big numbers mate! Gym looks good as well!


Tis a nice little gym mate,thanks


----------



## biglbs

Back far better,lookin to train this week for sure


----------



## BestBefore1989

good news mate, just take it easy


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> good news mate, just take it easy


I am almost scared not to mate!!!


----------



## mikemull

Light weights, say 20 reps plus! And some low intensity cardio like walking I think mate. I know it's boring but health gotta come first!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Light weights, say 20 reps plus! And some low intensity cardio like walking I think mate. I know it's boring but health gotta come first!


Yes mate,though it does not matter too much on bench and supported moves,things like rack pulls are the no/no,Btw,walking makes it far worse:lol:


----------



## Replicator

new day ...new problems ..new adventures . new joys ..all to be embraced one way or another


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

And with great pride i tell you this--

Today i went to the gym and did 2 sets of light compounds for all parts and i can still walk

Food good too,feel pretty happy again


----------



## xpower

Good to hear ya got a smile on ya face bud


----------



## Replicator

brilliant news BL :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys,i trust you are both fine?


----------



## xpower

All good hear mainly mate


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> All good hear mainly mate


Long time no hear,i wondered if all was ok at Big X's house.hope your wife is ok too?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Long time no hear,i wondered if all was ok at Big X's house.hope your wife is ok too?


 She's doing well cheers mate.

She's tougher than me for sure lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> And with great pride i tell you this--
> 
> Today i went to the gym and did 2 sets of light compounds for all parts and i can still walk
> 
> Food good too,feel pretty happy again


He's Back :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

Saw your vid - loving the look of that gym - and you're only in saaaaarfend??

My bench still sits at 40kg. There's a comparison for ya lol.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> She's doing well cheers mate.
> 
> She's tougher than me for sure lol


I am always here to lend you anJust Pm if need be?

- - - Updated - - -



BestBefore1989 said:


> He's Back :thumb:


cheers bud


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Saw your vid - loving the look of that gym - and you're only in saaaaarfend??
> 
> My bench still sits at 40kg. There's a comparison for ya lol.


Thanks Q,surprised you noticed the gym with my tummy in shot:lol:

Your miles away though??


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I am always here to lend you an
> View attachment 96767
> Just Pm if need be?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Cheers bud.
> 
> I'm sure I'll use that service again & it's much appreciated too
> 
> cheers bud


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Thanks Q,surprised you noticed the gym with my tummy in shot:lol:
> 
> Your miles away though??


Sussex?? Not far at all lol


----------



## biglbs

Speaking of Alpha,how is she,plus any money in view yet for dink?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Sussex?? Not far at all lol


A long walk though

Which side of sussex madame?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> A long walk though
> 
> Which side of sussex madame?


West side! Lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> West side! Lol


That is even worse,nearlyDorset/ somerset!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG

good benching Thomas :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> good benching Thomas :thumbup1:


Thanks Ewen mate,i bet you are well sore today,how are hands?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> That is even worse,nearlyDorset/ somerset!!!!


Nowhere near!!


----------



## Replicator

RXQueenie said:


> West side! Lol


ive heard theres a story there LOL


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Nowhere near!!




Nearer there than here,defo near Hampshire:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> Thanks Ewen mate,i bet you are well sore today,how are hands?


hands are fine thanks for asking .

feel beat up but its expected , rest repair recover and get fcuking strong er


----------



## Replicator

Hey BL ..where ur ee the day m8


----------



## BestBefore1989

Replicator said:


> Hey BL ..where ur ee the day m8


He posted this morning so I doubt he buggered his back with yesterdays workout, as when ever I jip anything I know about it first thing the following day.

With luck he's just off doing something nice


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> He posted this morning so I doubt he buggered his back with yesterdays workout, as when ever I jip anything I know about it first thing the following day.
> 
> With luck he's just off doing something nice


You guys are great,i am the best i have been for weeks,thanks so much

Just busy ..

- - - Updated - - -



Replicator said:


> Hey BL ..where ur ee the day m8


Busy mate,,,,,all good


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Just squats,very light working form with just 60k,lots of reps,kinda wobbly after....


----------



## 25434

Morning wobbly BogFella? I guess you're sliding along the floor to the loo this morning with your sore legs and stuff? hee heee...luvvit dontchya...hee hee...


----------



## Keeks

Sounds like you're on the mend, woo hoo! :thumb:

(That darn quark pot eh!?!?!) :laugh:


----------



## 25434

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! I just watched your vid!!! eoooouuufff!!! sorta feeling not so smug about my 50kg bench narrrrrrr....hahahahahaa....noice one BigFella, noice one... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning wobbly BogFella? I guess you're sliding along the floor to the loo this morning with your sore legs and stuff? hee heee...luvvit dontchya...hee hee...


Hehe,yes Flubby my lovely,knees sore,i have not done peps for a few weeks now,in fact no anything as not been training,but may rectify this next weekxx


----------



## flinty90

hope your ok big man x


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Sounds like you're on the mend, woo hoo! :thumb:
> 
> (That darn quark pot eh!?!?!) :laugh:


Hi there champ,nice to see you in here,welcome,you will not find much about Quarking in here,however i feel a sense of Quark feeling you visit,a bit like an aura!

Gonna pop in yours and check your ready to win this weekend


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hope your ok big man x


Mate i am now back has healed up some,that was not funny,easing back into life/training now,you all good?


----------



## flinty90

yeah im good mate thanks. just keep it going x


----------



## 25434

Happy weekend BigFella..you off to the woods again this weekend? weather should hold up tomorra not sure about sunday...hope you're okay, ickle hug to the tweeny one..(errr..your daughter I meant)..:laugh:...err...that was a joke but I feel really rude now...sigh....durrrrr....I'll move on quickly....hahaha..

Hey there, take care, have a great weekend whatever you're doing..


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Happy weekend BigFella..you off to the woods again this weekend? weather should hold up tomorra not sure about sunday...hope you're okay, ickle hug to the tweeny one..(errr..your daughter I meant)..:laugh:...err...that was a joke but I feel really rude now...sigh....durrrrr....I'll move on quickly....hahaha..
> 
> Hey there, take care, have a great weekend whatever you're doing..


Thanks Flubbs,hope yours is all you want of it too,enjoy mate xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Dunno what happened here but

Bench

warm up x20 @60k

10 @ 100k

10 @ 120k

Feeling good so

2 @ 160k

2 @ 180k(easy!!!)

Felt sore in elbow so stopped,i know i had 200k in strength but not ligament strength,i think i need some Peps/high reps for a few weeks,then it will be safe to push it,but well strong today,thanks tp my mate for free gym use too

Oh yes weight at 386lbs now.


----------



## ItsaSecret

strong matey. what's your goal weight?


----------



## biglbs

ItsaSecret said:


> strong matey. what's your goal weight?


Well i am too heavy and want to get lighter,not bothered too much this year about consistant diet.

i have recomped a **** load this year,i think i will be happy with muscle /strength by end of year so new year may see me actualy wanting to see the hard earned,so a goal of 21 stone is good,i will be very lean at that weight..

Last time i was 21st was 12years ago plus but i had abs showing-just


----------



## ItsaSecret

biglbs said:


> Well i am too heavy and want to get lighter,not bothered too much this year about consistant diet.
> 
> i have recomped a **** load this year,i think i will be happy with muscle /strength by end of year so new year may see me actualy wanting to see the hard earned,so a goal of 21 stone is good,i will be very lean at that weight..
> 
> Last time i was 21st was 12years ago plus but i had abs showing-just


really? damn lol quite excited to see how this pans out


----------



## biglbs

ItsaSecret said:


> really? damn lol quite excited to see how this pans out


Realy!Been movin lumps of iron 34years now,so not goin anywhere!


----------



## flinty90

fcukin abs at 21 stone. fcuk mate that would be mint....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> fcukin abs at 21 stone. fcuk mate that would be mint....


Did have,would like again but we need to see i will be 50 next year!

I am also 6'5" remeber so not as impressive as it sounds realy!

Thanks bro


----------



## ItsaSecret

biglbs said:


> Did have,would like again but we need to see i will be 50 next year!
> 
> I am also 6'5" remeber so not as impressive as it sounds realy!
> 
> Thanks bro


lol 300 pounds is 300 pounds bro.


----------



## biglbs

Off to Thetford with my family,to our'place in the forrest',,,,,,,see ya guys x


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Off to Thetford with my family,to our'place in the forrest',,,,,,,see ya guys x


Have a good one! x :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Hope the backs improving mate.


----------



## 25434

Just in to say hello if you are on your way back from that there forest. Hope you are having or had a great time.Hope all is well..  x


----------



## GreedyBen

Hope you and the family are enjoying yourselves and that your backs getting better mate :beer:


----------



## Replicator

hay BL ..you back teh morra


----------



## BestBefore1989

just dropped by to say I hope you had a great weekend mate, and that all is good in your world


----------



## xpower

Hows it all going big fella?

Hope all is well


----------



## 25434

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng...

:bounce: :bounce:

hummmmm.......wonder if I should start mucking....think...think....feelin' naughty.... :devil2: ...hee heee...

errrmmm...give it another day mebbee..ya know, squatters rights an'a ll that...


----------



## biglbs

Right,back on board guys,tomorrow is as5holes and elbows style training for me,gonna change things for a while,let me see...............

Thanks to all you guys who popped in over the weekend,my back feels great and i am tip top and ready to go forward,will keep control of my will to lift big too as elbow did not enjoy the 180 benching, so a complete change to assholes and elbows BigLbs style,follow here to find out what i mean.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng...
> 
> :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> hummmmm.......wonder if I should start mucking....think...think....feelin' naughty.... :devil2: ...hee heee...
> 
> errrmmm...give it another day mebbee..ya know, squatters rights an'a ll that...


I sent someone to watch you from my woodland retreat!


----------



## Replicator

hay ho how the fcvk are ye LOL :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> hay ho how the fcvk are ye LOL :lol:


Like the Guns of Navarone,primed and ready!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Like the Guns of Navarone,primed and ready!


Good Man :thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Glad your feeling good mate.

:lol: the Guns of Navarone, a great film that was made before either of us where born, mind you Reps probably remembers it coming out, and reading the book.


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad your feeling good mate.
> 
> :lol: the Guns of Navarone, a great film that was made before either of us where born, mind you Reps probably remembers it coming out, and reading the book.


The Guns of Navarone, Release date April 27, 1961 (initial release)

Gee me peace BB I was only 6 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Here


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 97623
> 
> 
> Here



View attachment 97624


----------



## Queenie

Big love for big lbs


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> View attachment 97623
> 
> 
> Here


Ear plugs?Stop BB buggin you out...........


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Big love for big lbs


Thanks sweety xx


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ear plugs?Stop BB buggin you out...........


bwahahahahah I thought it was skippin ropes :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella..I'm sooooo glad you're home mister....glad that you had a good time and are ready to rock...welcome back...x (nothing perby meant by the x by the way)...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella..I'm sooooo glad you're home mister....glad that you had a good time and are ready to rock...welcome back...x (nothing perby meant by the x by the way)...


Thanks Flubbbbbbbbbbsiwoo,always nice to come home a after a break,next break is a big halloween party up at forrest,should be excellent,gonna ask the x-mrs if i can borrow her face for evening as a mask... :whistling:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thanks Flubbbbbbbbbbsiwoo,always nice to come home a after a break,next break is a big halloween party up at forrest,should be excellent,gonna ask the x-mrs if i can borrow her face for evening as a mask... :whistling:



View attachment 97631
...............
View attachment 97632


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> View attachment 97631
> ...............
> View attachment 97632


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 97633
> View attachment 97634



View attachment 97636


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> View attachment 97636


I hope ye don't mind but i love em....


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> View attachment 97631
> ...............
> View attachment 97632


Yes this to the power of 24.7 and 3 thirds. Naughty naughty.

now, down to business, how much exactly will you pay me NOT to tell her you said that? :whistling: :laugh: :laugh:

Gunite BigFella..


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

OOOps,

Pinned 200 ml test

100 mg boldone

preped peps,ready for Am/Pm protocol and faster interval diet/training

Prov at ready with T3/T4 combi---light dose only and some training boosters i have aside,just enough of anything to make a difference,just hope it does not spark off back again....


----------



## BestBefore1989

interval diet is my idea of Hell.

I want eat when I want eat


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> interval diet is my idea of Hell.
> 
> I want eat when I want eat


Not so bad, nowt in evening after 7pm then train am and eat 11 or twelve,a bit nasty but i have the stored needs!


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes weight now back at 385:lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

whats the target weight?


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> whats the target weight?


300lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

you'll do that mate, every faith in you for that goal


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> you'll do that mate, every faith in you for that goal


I think so,have come down 14lbs again,so the way i see it is just keep pluckin,am far more active now as my heel spur is settling,did not want to keep moaning about it as had back too,so had sound treatment and it has helped,i think also this was throwing back out as i was limping,i don't now:thumb:


----------



## BestBefore1989

its all that running about in the woods that's doing it :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> its all that running about in the woods that's doing it :lol:


Funny thing is we are doing that!


----------



## Replicator

Morning ..youll manage 300...........thats still big too


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, have a good one, and I KNOW you will make it to 300.


----------



## biglbs

Well guys that is it then!

I will do it ,end off!

Thanks and kick me up the **** will ya,but remember Sat is my day for a drink,Sunday roast/relax and i don't train weekends!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok elbows part today........5 x bench at 60k to near fail each set,vary speed each set,from medium to very slow,uptp 20 reps down to just 6!

5 x pushdowns to one off fail each set

As5holes part(because i hate cardio)

15 mins on bike,using 20 seconds medium/10 seconds sprint all the way through.-giving total of 300 seconds flat out.I intend to slowly work this ratio up,though 5 mins flat out is not bad for first real cardio over 15mins is it?

Left an hour then ate 3 whole/3 whites only /washed beans(sugar off)/3 fat off bacon/coffee little milk no sugar.

Took 2 Malice before


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well guys that is it then!
> 
> I will do it ,end off!
> 
> Thanks and kick me up the **** will ya,but remember Sat is my day for a drink,Sunday roast/relax and i don't train weekends!


hmmm oaky we will allow this luxury :cool2:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> hmmm oaky we will allow this luxury :cool2:


Cheers Sir


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok elbows part today........5 x bench at 60k to near fail each set,vary speed each set,from medium to very slow,uptp 20 reps down to just 6!
> 
> 5 x pushdowns to one off fail each set
> 
> As5holes part(because i hate cardio)
> 
> 15 mins on bike,using 20 seconds medium/10 seconds sprint all the way through.-giving total of 300 seconds flat out.I intend to slowly work this ratio up,though 5 mins flat out is not bad for first real cardio over 15mins is it?
> 
> Left an hour then ate 3 whole/3 whites only /washed beans(sugar off)/3 fat off bacon/coffee little milk no sugar.
> 
> Took 2 Malice before


wow the number 3 turns up a lot in this ...................even the 15 mins is 900 seconds which is ....wait fot it .............................300 X 3


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Small bowl of oats/nuts/milk/honey

water 2 pints so far


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> wow the number 3 turns up a lot in this ...................even the 15 mins is 900 seconds which is ....wait fot it .............................300 X 3


There where 3 people in the gym and i turned up at 10.03,trained for 33mins in all,pulled out in front of no3 bus and got machine shop in 13 mins,before arriving at cafe 53 mins later!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

6 mackeral fillets with normandy garlic(all fresh)

2g vit c/zinc/multi vit/cod oil/water


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok last meal today

Steak pie/mash/peas/garlic/carrot.

Done a pint of milk to come later.


----------



## BestBefore1989

eating well I see. :thumb:

Just in from work and now off to the garage for a workout


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> eating well I see. :thumb:
> 
> Just in from work and now off to the garage for a workout


Yes dunno what macro's in the day but,well not too much for me ,nothing now until 11 am after training,then a carb and protein drink to wiz me up some...


----------



## flinty90

i just had lentil soup. and fresh tuna steak with boiled potatoes and salad mmmm. pre bed will be a 50 whey shake and 1 tbs peanut butter. job done x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i just had lentil soup. and fresh tuna steak with boiled potatoes and salad mmmm. pre bed will be a 50 whey shake and 1 tbs peanut butter. job done x


OiOi that was nice,

i am gassed up as i had oily fish on its own earlier with vits,all i can taste is fish oil....pahhhhhh!


----------



## 25434

I hate that when you burp up fish oi, bleurrrrgh...

Jealous that you had steak pie though? and ...was it a proper one with shortcrust pastry? Nope! nope! don't tell me, just don't! I'm too sensitive..steak pie...steak pie...steak pie.....yum!

I had chicken and avocado with beetroot salad with a bit of olive oil and 1 heaped tspn of green pesto sauce. It was nice, but....but...not as nice as steak pie though...steak pie and chips with gravy...oh lawwwwd!

by the way, hello BigFella! I got a serious case of food distraction there..hahahaah....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> There where 3 people in the gym and i turned up at 10.03,trained for 33mins in all,pulled out in front of no3 bus and got machine shop in 13 mins,before arriving at cafe 53 mins later!


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I hate that when you burp up fish oi, bleurrrrgh...
> 
> Jealous that you had steak pie though? and ...was it a proper one with shortcrust pastry? Nope! nope! don't tell me, just don't! I'm too sensitive..steak pie...steak pie...steak pie.....yum!
> 
> I had chicken and avocado with beetroot salad with a bit of olive oil and 1 heaped tspn of green pesto sauce. It was nice, but....but...not as nice as steak pie though...steak pie and chips with gravy...oh lawwwwd!
> 
> by the way, hello BigFella! I got a serious case of food distraction there..hahahaah....


Hi mate,yes it was most of my carbs and veg for the day,not much steak realy,tomorrow i eat more protein and less carbs,with carbs mostly just after i train,xx


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning , mate

Have a good one


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning , mate
> 
> Have a good one


You too mate,i am hungry,3 hrs till food,no probs!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sod that, my scrambled eggs on toast where yummy.

Still I admire your determination and I bet what ever you eat at 11.30 will taste great


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sod that, my scrambled eggs on toast where yummy.
> 
> Still I admire your determination and I bet what ever you eat at 11.30 will taste great


Lol thanks mate ,but have just had to eat a bit as too much stuff to do to stop 11 ish.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

4 SETS OF DEADS IS ALL

4 x 60k @ 15 reps each,got me breathing for cardio(gotta laugh,i even warm up for cardio now so i hit fat burn instantly as fasted too..)

Even this my back moaned about,oh well,never mind!

20 mins cardio on bike today on fat-burn setting,felt good.

Done


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 4 SETS OF DEADS IS ALL
> 
> 4 x 60k @ 15 reps each,got me breathing for cardio(gotta laugh,i even warm up for cardio now so i hit fat burn instantly as fasted too..)
> 
> Even this my back moaned about,oh well,never mind!
> 
> 20 mins cardio on bike today on fat-burn setting,felt good.
> 
> Done


Well done for getting stuck into the cardio mate :thumb: Putting me to shame as I have still done virtually none in the last few months :sad:

Actually, haven't done much in the last few years tbh 

Nothing to be proud of I know and seeing as I am now the wrong side of 30 (ish) :lol: I know I should be more disciplined about it.

Cardio reps will be awarded as soon as I am able to mate. Keep up the good work and hope the back keeps holding up :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Well done for getting stuck into the cardio mate :thumb: Putting me to shame as I have still done virtually none in the last few months :sad:
> 
> Actually, haven't done much in the last few years tbh
> 
> Nothing to be proud of I know and seeing as I am now the wrong side of 30 (ish) :lol: I know I should be more disciplined about it.
> 
> Cardio reps will be awarded as soon as I am able to mate. Keep up the good work and hope the back keeps holding up :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,i figured the same about 30(ish),thought if i make cardio the thing to do ,i would never miss it out,i mean i think mass wise i am ok for now,not doing anything to need more?


----------



## 25434

'allo allo...quickly swooshing thru, back later... :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

FOOD

4 poached egg on two w/meal with 2 bacon after training

hour later egg custard tart:innocentint milk

2.30 8oz rump/small garlic mash/peas

3 pints of water so far


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

60g protein blend,100g oats,pint milk

No more carbs needed today but will have homemade chicken tikka later,plus salad


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Chicken was tikka with one scotch bonnet,big lump ginger,tsp evoo,cider vinegar/a whole spring green/vits/t3/t4 prov

Sweatin my balls off....................done for food


----------



## Replicator

:lol: its the way you tell it


----------



## 25434

Gunite BigFella...I'm in a bit late in, and off to bed now..sleep well..


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Gunite BigFella...I'm in a bit late in, and off to bed now..sleep well..


Goodnight sweets xx


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...I'm up and orrrrrrfff....shed loads of stuff to do today, work in the morning, done my cardio, friend round for lunch, doing slow roasted pork in BBQ spices, blah blah....chores to do, people to see, shopping to do, my weights to fit in later..

:bounce:

:bounce:

Have a lovely weekend....


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Unreal my belly fat has gone down,by one hell of a lot in days!

I gotta say this cardio works bloody well along with this fasted interval diet stuff,wow!

No food since 6pm last night nor until 11ish,prob will not train though as ache all over!

About to have black coffee/peps/t3/t4/mallice/proviron/vits


----------



## flinty90

mornin machine. good work on cardio matey keep it up bro.. fat will go down quicker without the custard tarts lol... x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mornin machine. good work on cardio matey keep it up bro.. fat will go down quicker without the custard tarts lol... x[/QUO
> 
> LOL yes,it was part of the glycogen uptake window plan......


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> FOOD
> 
> 4 poached egg on two w/meal with 2 bacon after training
> 
> hour later egg custard tart:innocentint milk
> 
> 2.30 8oz rump/small garlic mash/peas
> 
> 3 pints of water so far


OMG I haven't had a custard tart for years, They are so yummy! did it have nutmeg on it? :drool:

Oh yea and well done glad the cardio is having a possessive effect :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> OMG I haven't had a custard tart for years, They are so yummy! did it have nutmeg on it? :drool:
> 
> Oh yea and well done glad the cardio is having a possessive effect :thumbup1:


Yup nutmeg too and thanks mate,just got back,

Food so far 2 eggs on w/meal tst,black pud,2 bac---no place to eat in fookin village i picked camper up in other than ativity centre!

Plus side i fasted until 1.30 from 6 last night......

Just had 6oz left over spice chicken from last night with greens!


----------



## Replicator

Hi there M8 ............you still getting smaller ?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Hi there M8 ............you still getting smaller ?


Yes mate,just had final meal,5 mozarella oven sticks,homemade low fat lasagne,1 pint milk,done

I am lucky if 1500 cals were reached today,been odd,but it is all about the cals in total at the mo. IMPORTANT! PLEASE READ:

By viewing the web pages on bodyfatguide.com, you agree to be solely responsible for any

adverse effects on your health that results from the application of the information on this web site.

Never attempt a diet and exercise program without consulting a physician.

The Official Newsletter of Bodyfatguide.com

Updated: July 20, 2011

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Losing 1 LB.

of Body Fat A Day

by Ron Brown, author of The Body Fat Guide

"Ron Brown is a certified fitness trainer who doesn't have an inch of flab on his body. He'll tell you what you can do to become fit and trim too."

TALK TO AMERICA, Washington DC

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HOW MANY many miles do you need to walk to lose 1 lb. of body fat in one day? The answer depends on certain conditions:

Your weight. The more you weigh the more calories you burn walking per mile; the less you weigh the fewer calories you burn per mile. The amount of calories you burn per mile is equal to double your weight in pounds divided by 3.5. For example, if you weigh 175 pounds, you burn 2 x 175 = 350 / 3.5 = 100 calories per mile. Since there are 3500 calories in 1 lb. of body fat, a 175-pound person needs to walk 35 miles. A 125-pound person burns about 71 calories per mile, and would need to walk 49 miles.

Anaerobic activity. If you are very heavy, moving your bodyweight over distance is much more strenuous and thus becomes increasingly more anaerobic instead of aerobic.

As a result, your muscles burn more glycogen instead of fat for fuel. Get off your feet by cycling or rowing instead of walking. A person who walks very rapidly may also burn a greater amount of glycogen. Slow down and go a little longer. Although high-intensity aerobic activity is great for cardio-conditioning, distance is the most important factor when going for body-fat loss. Most people can go farther at a slower pace.

Your calorie intake. Regardless how much you walk and how many calories you burn from fat, if you increase your calorie intake to replace all the calories you burned, you will not lose any body fat.

Using the Energy Balance Chart in The Body Fat Guide is a great way to keep a record of the amount of body fat you lose each day. Here is a sample below of the Energy Balance Chart illustrating how I lose 1 lb. of body fat a day:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Notice that the negative number in the net calorie intake column, the last column on the right, shows that I burned 3500 more calories than I ate on July 12. This resulted in my weight decreasing by 1 pound by the next day, July 13. Since my waist also decreased by 1/4 inch, the body composition columns of the chart show that I lost about 1 pound of body fat with hardly any muscle loss. By contrast, a person who fasts on nothing but water all day may also lose 1 pound a day, but 60% of their weight loss is muscle!

To increase my Energy Output on the chart on July 12, in addition to my usual 200 calories for sedentary and light activities, I walked 7 hours at 3.5 mph for 24.5 miles! At my weight, this amount of calories plus the additional calories from my RMR (resting metabolic rate...the calories my body burns at rest according to my amount of lean body mass) added up to a total of 4661 calories burned. Subtracting 3500 calories left 1161 calories for my calorie intake. To make better use of my time while walking, I spent several hours working on my computer and reading while marching in place.

I could have walked fewer hours, however, in that case I would have had to cut my calorie intake too severely to produce a net calorie intake of -3500 calories, and I would have lost muscle. Nevertheless, eating only 1161 calories as consumed on July 12 would usually not be nearly enough calories for me to maintain muscle mass on a regular daily basis, especially while burning so many calories aerobically. Why then wasn't muscle lost on such a low calorie intake? One explanation is that I ate very heavily late in the day before July 12. Those extra calories, perhaps as many as several thousand, were burned up the next day in addition to the 1161 calories consumed on July 12, supplying a much higher overall calorie intake that kept my muscle replenished while I aerobically burned fat.

Admittedly, only athletic people can manage a rate of body-fat loss of 1 pound a day by walking 7 or more hours. This almost equals the mileage in a marathon! However, the purpose of this article is to show how anyone in any condition can use the numbers in The Body Fat Guide to choose a rate of body-fat loss that is comfortably manageable for them.

Click to get started on Accelerated FatLoss

Click for more information


----------



## Replicator

35 miles eh ...........fvck that, Id rather not eat for a day :huh:


----------



## biglbs

LoL but i walked about 2 so 400 cals gone#!


----------



## biglbs

DADDYDAY today ,yippeeeeeeee!,she is up and hiding in hall........................ :lol:


----------



## flinty90

morning oh monster one... and thans for the repps X


----------



## biglbs

No worries pal,earnt!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella,

that was an interesting read...I love walking actually but I stop to play with the dogs cats and to chat to anyone I pass so I don't think it counts so much...and...and...there is that little thing where I stop for a coffee/and/or/icecream and a bun? :laugh:

Have a lovely day with the ickle one, she can have a secret hug from me cos she is so cute...laters mister...have a good one..


----------



## biglbs

Ok ate fook all till 11,then beans on tst(thin/burnt)2 sausage,kept it together until 5pm,then a cake,2 w/meal toast Pb and marmalade,now wine time,pretty chuffed with little results i am showing,loose skin has appearedmg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh so those aren't wrinkles? I just have loose skin around my eyes and on my forehead :lol:

cake and wine hey, sounds like a great diet if it wasn't for all those hours of starving yourself.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Oh so those aren't wrinkles? I just have loose skin around my eyes and on my forehead :lol:
> 
> cake and wine hey, sounds like a great diet if it wasn't for all those hours of starving yourself.


Shame a?

The thing is my metabolism has all but slowed to a stop so over kill tonight and upto roast tomorrow is enough to wizzz up again then back on it,,,,,,,,Basicaly 18 hours of carbs and food realy..


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Worked out how to post a video,i am 398lbs in this and please excuse my water based tummy(lost a lot off that since lol) 2 or 3 months back i think?
> 
> Scales today say 387lbs,so i think all of it was tummy too:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 190k single was two weeks before this.


I like it, I like it a lot brethrin. (ran out of reps, take a token for later)


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I like it, I like it a lot brethrin. (ran out of reps, take a token for later)


Cheers mate,not my heaviest but certainly a work set

In next few weeks there will be more posted of a thinner me ,doing biglbs sh1t!


----------



## George-Bean

Subbed with interest ;-D


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Subbed with interest ;-D


Cool,been subbed to yours for a month or so,as you know,good stuff too!


----------



## biglbs

****ed now.Not drinkin at all in week now,so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## biglbs

Finished last night with Bollywood bad boy-vindaloo,mmmmmnom,just finished it off too,enjoy some cups of tea AND A ROAST LATER,then back to fasted interval diet/training,not used to eating a lot anymore,had three dumps this morning,gotta catch the red eye!


----------



## Loveleelady

hey big lad whats the crackles with you? see the back getting bit better and you getting back to training


----------



## flinty90

just watched that vid of your dropset (strong cnut) why hadnt i seen that before ??


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> hey big lad whats the crackles with you? see the back getting bit better and you getting back to training


Hi LL yes back at it ,though prioratising cardio now,first time in 34 years of gym!

Fasted interval diet/training too.

Loving it!

You ok?


----------



## biglbs

Yesterdays exercise two and a half hours in park playing with Mia...


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> just watched that vid of your dropset (strong cnut) why hadnt i seen that before ??


I think my gut was in the way!

Not my heaviest but that is my style always,gonna get BB4 in the gym soon,he does not know it yet!


----------



## Loveleelady

hey mr yeh im pure class all gud wiv me

got the church harvest on this weekend

my favourite time of the year be buzzin

so sounds like you focusing on weight loss?

so come here - dont laff - why dont you go to slimming world?

theres men in the classes now and fek the weight pure drops off them

i seen a man who lost 1 and a half stones in 3 weeks and thats eating big massive meals

i know a man lost 9 stone in 9 months and kept it off

when leader said about 3 week man and i seen him sittin there lookin all pleased wiv himeslf i wanted to smash his head in wiv jealousy


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs as your such a big guy how do you go about with your cardio?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I think my gut was in the way!
> 
> Not my heaviest but that is my style always,gonna get BB4 in the gym soon,he does not know it yet!


 :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> hey mr yeh im pure class all gud wiv me
> 
> got the church harvest on this weekend
> 
> my favourite time of the year be buzzin
> 
> so sounds like you focusing on weight loss?
> 
> so come here - dont laff - why dont you go to slimming world?
> 
> theres men in the classes now and fek the weight pure drops off them
> 
> i seen a man who lost 1 and a half stones in 3 weeks and thats eating big massive meals
> 
> i know a man lost 9 stone in 9 months and kept it off
> 
> when leader said about 3 week man and i seen him sittin there lookin all pleased wiv himeslf i wanted to smash his head in wiv jealousy


Hay yes you never know,i may just do that if i don't get the results i need,see the thing is losing weight outright is not the same as losing fat only,i have a lot of muscle on me and do not intend to lose all of it as part of the weight lost,if you follow me. 



George-Bean said:


> biglbs as your such a big guy how do you go about with your cardio?


I get on a bike and pedal:confused1:

I will also add in giant sets from next week to keep mass and assist cadio,on days following higher calories,to make use of glycogen stores.



BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb:


Glad to see your up for it in a week or two then mate,when i am up to speed a bit more:thumb:

Call me tomorrow Re EGGS/TST !


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Finished last night with Bollywood bad boy-vindaloo,mmmmmnom,just finished it off too,enjoy some cups of tea AND A ROAST LATER,then back to fasted interval diet/training,not used to eating a lot anymore,had three dumps this morning,gotta catch the red eye!


BL this morning !!!
View attachment 98148
.......................
View attachment 98149


LOl keep it up big man your on the winning trail :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> BL this morning !!!
> View attachment 98148
> .......................
> View attachment 98149
> 
> 
> LOl keep it up big man your on the winning trail :thumb:


Now that is fookin funny i o u reps mate!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Now that is fookin funny i o u reps mate!


Childish I know but first time I saw the crapping Emoticon on another site yesterday I cried laughing .......and though, I must get me one o them , im sure ill be able to use it now and again . :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Childish I know but first time I saw the crapping Emoticon on another site yesterday I cried laughing .......and though, I must get me one o them , im sure ill be able to use it now and again . :lol:


I recon it just makes posting more fun,what ye up to mate


----------



## chris27

Replicator said:


> BL this morning !!!
> View attachment 98148
> .......................
> View attachment 98149
> 
> 
> LOl keep it up big man your on the winning trail :thumb:


HAHAHA


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I recon it just makes posting more fun,what ye up to mate


busy doing this and that about the hosue this morning and then on here for abit before myEldest Daugther and Grandaughter come over for a visit ...any minute now actually LOL ..just after half 2 she said ..so bell will go any minute .. 

Ill take a pic to show how she growing ....she be about 10 months old now ...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> busy doing this and that about the hosue this morning and then on here for abit before myEldest Daugther and Grandaughter come over for a visit ...any minute now actually LOL ..just after half 2 she said ..so bell will go any minute ..
> 
> Ill take a pic to show how she growing ....she be about 10 months old now ...


That will be awsome buddy,thanks:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Hey Bigfella, just popping in before I switch off and get my work stuff ready. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## biglbs

Well not ate that much today after finishing bit of Indian off,three toast with butter,2 pints milk,roast(no yorkshires:crying,protein drink,2 satsumers and a banana,that is it from 6pm until tomorrow 11ish as usual.


----------



## George-Bean

Diet looks well thought out lol


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, have a good day..  x


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Diet looks well thought out lol


 Yes mate,i am interested in losing weight,today i am lighter tomorrow is weigh in day,let us see



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, have a good day..  x


You too my dear,be safe xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

All good,feel much better,skin thinner.

Cardio 4 mins nautilus step runner thing----a killer

20 mins level 4 on bike at high rpm

Soaked and waiting for a steak at 11am,,,,,,,so hungry!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

9oz rump

2 eggs

spring onion

leek

2 small spud

garlic

pepper

Some left over beef rib

pint milk

tsp evoo.knob butter.....nom


----------



## George-Bean

Now thats a breakfast. I like it, I like it a lot....


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Now thats a breakfast. I like it, I like it a lot....


Bump G.B and good afternoon :thumbup1:


----------



## George-Bean

Okay, I give in, Ill post the pic here when Ive scoffed it down my face lol.


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Okay, I give in, Ill post the pic here when Ive scoffed it down my face lol.


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Bump G.B and good afternoon :thumbup1:


Afternoon mate.

Just having 100g raw oats/60g protein blend/pint milk/vits t3/t4 combo


----------



## George-Bean

So after seeing biglbs eating steak n eggs I just had to have it myself, I put the greedy cnut in a cage so he couldnt steal my meat, you might see him lurking in the background lol


----------



## biglbs

Repped!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Just been for two mile speed march,just to up pulse and give carbs something to think about instead of them getting bored:lol:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> So after seeing biglbs eating steak n eggs I just had to have it myself, I put the greedy cnut in a cage so he couldnt steal my meat, you might see him lurking in the background lol



View attachment 98292


----------



## biglbs

Pinned 100ml test/100mg boldone

Loaded Gh for addition to peps protocol as follows

150mcg each peps

20mins after 2iu Gh(got 6 vials lurking so hay)

Before bed and before training Am(if no training,on awakening instead).Try to ensure 12 hours between jabs as some research indicates Gh effects peps for upto 12 hours.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Last meal gone,in case bean comes by:tongue:

10 oz chicken breast

organic onion/italian herbs/2 cloves garlic/packet french beans/balsamic ruduction to finish,nice.One table spoon heaped with mash from the Mrs Lbs bangers /mash!

Kept 4 oz back to go with 2 oz left over rib and some fr/beans tomorrow afternoon as training weights Am so need oats/protein/mcg after at about ten or so....


----------



## BestBefore1989

dam I need to sort my food out, my diet is so boring next to yours


----------



## GreedyBen

Good to see you back at it mate, hope you didn't scare anyone on your speed march :lol:


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Good to see you back at it mate, hope you didn't scare anyone on your speed march :lol:


You guys crack me up,thanks


----------



## 25434

Gunite BigFella, time caught me again today, long day at work...sleep well..nice food, I could eat a horse but it's too late for me now so makign do with a cuppa and a yoghurt, durrrr...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Gunite BigFella, time caught me again today, long day at work...sleep well..nice food, I could eat a horse but it's too late for me now so makign do with a cuppa and a yoghurt, durrrr...


Just been in yours! xxx

I am having a nice cold water and peps,soon Gh !nmom


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just been in yours! xxx
> 
> *I am having a nice cold water and peps,soon Gh !nmom*


 :nono: I said inject not ingest


----------



## biglbs

LoL

Well hungry itching for gym,for weights and food after.


----------



## flinty90

morning bro.. have a good day x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning bro.. have a good day x


Thanks mate,you too,,,,,,i called you back last night Btw!


----------



## George-Bean

Weights and food, two of my three fave subjects ;-D


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Shakin like a leaf right now...

All the following sets had 15 seconds maximum rest between

1 x 15 rep @60k bench

1 x upright rows @ 15 rep

1 x 20 rep @60k bench

1 x 15 upright rows

1 x 20 b/bell curl

1 x 15 bench again

1 x 12 upright row

1 x 20 barbell curl

1 x 15 ggp

1 x 20 tricep push down

1 x 15 wide grip pulldown

1 x 15 tricep pushdown

1 x 15 sh1t in desert

1 x 16 tricep pushdown

1 x 6 hammer curl

1 x 10 facepulls

1 x 10 hammer curl

1 x 10 facepulls

1 x 7 hammer curl

1 x 10 facepulls

2 x 10 close grip standing pulls high

1 x front raises 10 reps

in half hour,fooked

300 reps,so 10/min av.


----------



## George-Bean

Sh1t in the desert? Did you type random crap to check we actually read what you type or is that a real movement (no pun intended).


----------



## biglbs

this position mate,pulling bar with straight arms into waist/tensing up,back up.Then i lean forward and stretch out buddy!


----------



## biglbs

Post workout carb/protein meal

beef/chicken/pasta/salad/beans/chilli pickle


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella..I can't find the post I did first thing morning to you? :confused1: i did come in to say hello, I always do in the morning if I have time and then in the evening if i'm pushed but I did thismorning and I dunno where it is?...tsk....

Sh!t in the desert...oh lawwwdy! i saw that one too and thought it was a joke but I didn't want to bring it up cos I would look thick...NOICE ONE GEORGE!! hee heee...awwee...sorry George, I'm just teasing you, honestly, don't get cross now hey....

Food looks luverleee...i'm starving...I've got cold pasta with mackrel and tomatoes with balsamic and olive oil and lemon, it looks okay but stinks to high heaven!! I've been banned from opening my buttie box in the office!! charming..hahahaha....take care. 

ps: that workout, oh pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....and you talk about my workouts? hahahaha...i must have caught it from you! lol....


----------



## biglbs

Fookin lime pickle has me sweatin like a Nun at an orgy.......


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella..I can't find the post I did first thing morning to you? :confused1: i did come in to say hello, I always do in the morning if I have time and then in the evening if i'm pushed but I did thismorning and I dunno where it is?...tsk....
> 
> Sh!t in the desert...oh lawwwdy! i saw that one too and thought it was a joke but I didn't want to bring it up cos I would look thick...NOICE ONE GEORGE!! hee heee...awwee...sorry George, I'm just teasing you, honestly, don't get cross now hey....
> 
> Food looks luverleee...i'm starving...I've got cold pasta with mackrel and tomatoes with balsamic and olive oil and lemon, it looks okay but stinks to high heaven!! I've been banned from opening my buttie box in the office!! charming..hahahaha....take care.
> 
> ps: that workout, oh pheweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....and you talk about my workouts? hahahaha...i must have caught it from you! lol....


Thanks my yummy follower,i bet that does stink too!

That was a mad session.

I AM GONNA WEIGH IN TODAYmg:

Bloody scared i aint lost fook all ,but i feel i have,realy want under 380!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Shakin like a leaf right now...
> 
> All the following sets had 15 seconds maximum rest between
> 
> 1 x 15 rep @60k bench
> 
> 1 x upright rows @ 15 rep
> 
> 1 x 20 rep @60k bench
> 
> 1 x 15 upright rows
> 
> 1 x 20 b/bell curl
> 
> 1 x 15 bench again
> 
> 1 x 12 upright row
> 
> 1 x 20 barbell curl
> 
> 1 x 15 ggp
> 
> 1 x 20 tricep push down
> 
> 1 x 15 wide grip pulldown
> 
> 1 x 15 tricep pushdown
> 
> 1 x 15 sh1t in desert
> 
> 1 x 16 tricep pushdown
> 
> 1 x 6 hammer curl
> 
> 1 x 10 facepulls
> 
> 1 x 10 hammer curl
> 
> 1 x 10 facepulls
> 
> 1 x 7 hammer curl
> 
> 1 x 10 facepulls
> 
> 2 x 10 close grip standing pulls high
> 
> 1 x front raises 10 reps
> 
> in half hour,fooked
> 
> 300 reps,so 10/min av.


 mg: :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

395!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

But much leaner,i swear i feel a lot lighter too,however i am ****ed off,as want to lose pounds not get more muscular!!!

went to see a local pro mate of mine,(came second in arnold classic),one of his advisors tells me to lose weight i need to eat far more carbs!

Apparently this fasted interval thing can effect you by adding mass,the body goes into pannic mode and hourds protein/minerals as it thinks it is not gonna get enough.

So no good for me,i will now eat small carbs every 3 hours,after training until 10pm(as i used to funny enough)

Not a good day as back niggled again,but took one of Milkmans pain killers and fingers crossed.

P1ssed off a bit,,,,


----------



## George-Bean

Milkmans pain killers?.......

Leaner and feeling lighter is positive mate......


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Milkmans pain killers?.......
> 
> Leaner and feeling lighter is positive mate......


Just a couple he had over from turkey mate,over counter but good


----------



## George-Bean

I bought anti biotics and viagra from Turkey earlier this month lol. Everything seems to be over the counter.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I bought anti biotics and viagra from Turkey earlier this month lol. Everything seems to be over the counter.


I hear Viagra is going up..... :lol:


----------



## George-Bean

hehe, its not for me, its for Mrs G.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> hehe, its not for me, its for Mrs G.


Is Mrs G a Mr then:confused1:


----------



## George-Bean

No, half a tab has a great effect on the female of the species.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> No, half a tab has a great effect on the female of the species.


I was kiddin' i have heard that though,Mrs Lbs said fook all hppened,mine was good though:cursing: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Food

4pm 3 weetabix/milk

7pm 8 ozchicken/capers/sun dried toms/fish sauce/worcestershire sauce/one lime/2 leeks/clove garlic+ 40g brown rice

Boiling 8 eggs now to snack on two whole and 6 whites for later with 30g oats about 9.45pm


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> I bought anti biotics and viagra from Turkey earlier this month lol. Everything seems to be over the counter.


I bought my auntie some robotics G.B ...............she.thought they were amasing


----------



## George-Bean

Replicator said:


> I bought my auntie some robotics G.B ...............she.thought they were amasing


Ill try to make out that I get that 

I wanna eat like biglbs does.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Ill try to make out that I get that
> 
> I wanna eat like biglbs does.


Hay you could but you may get massive..Nasty side effects



Replicator said:


> I bought my auntie some robotics G.B ...............she.thought they were amasing


 Wtf? I am lost mate:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Went for 2 eggs/protein powder blend and 30g raw oats/milk,just waiting to pin peps/gh 20 after


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..thanks for popping into mine. I had late night at work yesterday, floopin' pooped....and I saw all the talk of Viagra and stuff and thought..errr....nothing to add :blink: hahaha...have a great day..x


----------



## George-Bean

He's late this morning, he must be sitting in a corner eating half a cow n a sack of raw taters.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> He's late this morning, he must be sitting in a corner eating half a cow n a sack of raw taters.


He's prolly training cos he did a good morning in mine today, he will come and tell us what's what before long...speaking of taters, I love to eat mash potatoes with butter mashed into it, just on it's own...yum....oh lawwd! must be hungry...time for a cuppa tea to stave it off..


----------



## George-Bean

butter, ffs, I remember seeing butter in my house lol.


----------



## biglbs

Butter is ok in small doses,like anything else,fry your steak in it and evoo,the amount left on the steak is so fookin small,but the taste is far better.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

5 mins high intense walk/climb machine

15 mins on bike level 4/5 my legs ache like fook as they have been doing all sorts this week,great feeling.

I walked yesterday to shops,very fast and not even slightly out of breath,i would have been puffing before,very happy with how i feel.

Noticed too my body temp has rissen due to carb increase,so a good move.

Food after training was

7 egg white/3 whole scrambled

4 oz bubble/squeek

1 burnt white toast

1 very well done bacon

cup of Yorkshire tea,all at my cafe


----------



## George-Bean

How much time do you have on your hands biglbs?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> How much time do you have on your hands biglbs?


At the moment it is my easiest time of year,though i work on the poota too,so it appears i do fook all:whistling:

I do as i please and when i please,very lucky,but ultimatly responsible for 3 companies and staff.I have the pleasure too,of looking after a lot of my 3 year olds needs:wub:


----------



## biglbs

8oz chicken/30 g brown rice/4 egg white

pint milk


----------



## biglbs

5 egg white/2 whole all boiled with 20g brown rice and an apple


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I bought anti biotics and viagra from Turkey earlier this month lol. Everything seems to be over the counter.


 :lol: I can just imagine the kind of looks you got buying anti biotics and viagra at the same time


----------



## Replicator

evening bud


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> evening bud


OiOi Rep on board


----------



## biglbs

3 weetabix/milk/tuna/tobasco/tomato/big bowl cabbage


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> 3 weetabix/milk/tuna/tobasco/tomato/big bowl cabbage


sounds errr lovely lol...


----------



## George-Bean

cabbage and Tabasco lol, ouch...........


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> cabbage and Tabasco lol, ouch...........



View attachment 98545


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> 3 weetabix/milk/tuna/tobasco/tomato/big bowl cabbage


errr...hummm....head does not compute....weetabix and tabasco? oh flip! that don't sound sooooooo good BigFella.... unless you ate them seperately? Weetabix & Milk as a starter, then tuna etc as a main, I could handle that one.....I love cabbage but it really stinks out my kitchen afterwards...fave is the dark greeen one, cooked slowly with onions and bacon, yum..


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> View attachment 98545


hee hee...sorry BigFella, bu tthis ones funny right? hahaha...poor little smilie..lol


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> errr...hummm....head does not compute....weetabix and tabasco? oh flip! that don't sound sooooooo good BigFella.... unless you ate them seperately? Weetabix & Milk as a starter, then tuna etc as a main, I could handle that one.....I love cabbage but it really stinks out my kitchen afterwards...fave is the dark greeen one, cooked slowly with onions and bacon, yum..


This was it,sorry little Mia needed my attention,SHE ALWAYS WINS!


----------



## biglbs

Lost more fat,realy coming off now,however i am worn out and have a cold:surrender:

So gonna keep warm,load camper ready for halloween outing,as my boy and his fair lady are coming upto Thetford for party and they can stay in it ,whilst we are in our caravan.

Cannot wait,they are great folks to be with,Mia loves her brother big style too....

So no training today


----------



## George-Bean

Its been a long time since I was on a caravan holiday, loved them as kids.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, sounds llike a really exciting weekend ahead with all your family around, how great! sorry to hear bout the cold though, keep off the dairy stuff then, and stayhydrated and push some good food in so you got the energy to get better...take care...sorry for the quick swooshing this week but i'm really busy with work at the moment, 11 people off sick and w hole load of problems...good job I've got the gym or I think I'd be flushing meself down the loo to austrailia to get away from it all at the moment...hahaha....take care..


----------



## biglbs

Cheers guys,i love anything with my sprogs,super stuff.

I had a chilli with two poached eggs on one w/meal toast for breaky about 9.30 am,feel bit better now,2g vit c and vits all done too....

Caravaning is a great passion of mine,along with selling the odd M/home


----------



## biglbs

Pinched this out of Q's Vm section,brilliant film,some good moves in here too...


----------



## George-Bean

Are you a pikey?


----------



## Queenie

oi! theiving git!  

jokes, jokes - glad u like


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Are you a pikey?


Feck off,whilst ye stil have de legs ta carry ya......


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> oi! theiving git!
> 
> jokes, jokes - glad u like


HeHe.shows i care......


----------



## 25434

What on earth is a pikey? lol, I've never heard that term... :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> What on earth is a pikey? lol, I've never heard that term... :confused1:


De fooker ,he tinks i am a travella,de cheeky coont,fookin show him,so i will...


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> De fooker ,he tinks i am a travella,de cheeky coont,fookin show him,so i will...


oh, a traveller, oh lawwd! it's not such a good word is it? and if you were a traveller, would it matter really? I don't think it matters what your lifestyle is as long as you aren't hurting anyone else. Prolly because you talk about your caravans a lot, but I think they are an excellent way to get away but still feel as if you're at home and all that. When I was younger I used to go away with some people in caravans and tents and stuff quite a lot. There's a lot to be said for being all warm and cosy playing games and stuff when the wind is howling outside...


----------



## George-Bean

:innocent: hehe Some metal being thrown around in that video cocker!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> oh, a traveller, oh lawwd! it's not such a good word is it? and if you were a traveller, would it matter really? I don't think it matters what your lifestyle is as long as you aren't hurting anyone else. Prolly because you talk about your caravans a lot, but I think they are an excellent way to get away but still feel as if you're at home and all that. When I was younger I used to go away with some people in caravans and tents and stuff quite a lot. There's a lot to be said for being all warm and cosy playing games and stuff when the wind is howling outside...


Nah he's done it now i foned da lads in a field near him.his gates will be first,den de lead ,den,well we'll see,fookin cheak......

Hay do you remember Johnny the Pikey,who got banned,that is where the spelling came from!!!


----------



## biglbs

12 0z rump,28 day aged

sweet spud

fresh cabbage/with tsp/garlic/evoo dressing

colmons mustard


----------



## George-Bean

nice, your steaks are huge compared to mine, I need to be a big cnut so I can eat more.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> nice, your steaks are huge compared to mine, I need to be a big cnut so I can eat more.


To be a big cvnt eat more! 

You cannot build a battleship without steel.

Just cooked up 16oz chicken ,cabbage/onion/half bulb garlic(it ups natty test)/3oz pasta/for next 2 meals will also have 3 weetabix evening at some point.


----------



## George-Bean

I got a pile of chicken soaking in lemon juice, seems Im eating a mini biglbs diet hehehe.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I got a pile of chicken soaking in lemon juice, seems Im eating a mini biglbs diet hehehe.


Hay good man,remember the juice from lemon/lime chemicaly cooks meat/fish!


----------



## biglbs

I suck ,just ate 7 pieces of wifes carbonarra/cheese on all crispy and nice,then 5b harribo sweets my daughter offered!

We were sitting in the summer house in the dark with candles,could not help it,,,,, :cool2:


----------



## Milky

Man l need to eat a steak and soon !


----------



## George-Bean

I can only eat 49 more calories today now, the chicken for dinner was 996 calories, shocking, but I did get 110g of protein from it.

Im going swimming in a bit, should allow me another 300 calories if I get hungry.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Man l need to eat a steak and soon !


When you back on the steak?

I find it helps me lean up and hold mass,if i just eat chicken i shrink faster than Jimmy Savilles cock .


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I can only eat 49 more calories today now, the chicken for dinner was 996 calories, shocking, but I did get 110g of protein from it.
> 
> Im going swimming in a bit, should allow me another 300 calories if I get hungry.


Like the style


----------



## George-Bean

Ive started using my fitness pal website to keep an eye on my food, Flinty asked a simple question a few days ago and it threw me on my head. Thought I had everything worked out and was going along nicely, when I checked after he asked I found I had the calories just right but not the macros. I was low on proteins.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> When you back on the steak?
> 
> I find it helps me lean up and hold mass,if i just eat chicken i shrink faster than Jimmy Savilles cock .


I could probably replace a meal with it at some point TBH mate, or on a Sunday cheat day ?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Ive started using my fitness pal website to keep an eye on my food, Flinty asked a simple question a few days ago and it threw me on my head. Thought I had everything worked out and was going along nicely, when I checked after he asked I found I had the calories just right but not the macros. I was low on proteins.


I have noted your protein level is far better now,it becomes the first thing you look at in time,i think protein then fat/carbs/veg.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I could probably replace a meal with it at some point TBH mate, or on a Sunday cheat day ?


I recon it is a good move for mass,without question,also the fatty acids in it increase test output,win/win

The strongest point i was ever at i ate 3 x 10 oz steaks every day,i was fookin awsome on it too....


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I suck ,just ate 7 pieces of wifes carbonarra/cheese on all crispy and nice,then 5b harribo sweets my daughter offered!
> 
> We were sitting in the summer house in the dark with candles,could not help it,,,,, :cool2:


ive just sucked to death 4 soor plooms
View attachment 98654


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ive just sucked to death 4 soor plooms
> View attachment 98654




Better than sooor grapes!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Nah he's done it now i foned da lads in a field near him.his gates will be first,den de lead ,den,well we'll see,fookin cheak......
> 
> Hay do you remember Johnny the Pikey,who got banned,that is where the spelling came from!!!


I'll ave im, :cursing:

.

.

.

.

Just as soon as I've finished laying his neighbours drive with 2mm thick tarmac for the bargain price £8,750.00 CASH


----------



## Loveleelady

well lad hows it all going have you joined the great sw yet?


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> well lad hows it all going have you joined the great sw yet?


All good my lovely Irish lady,crackin on well,cardio most days,diet good.

Gonna check you in a mo too


----------



## Replicator

morning :huh:


----------



## Replicator

And again LOL ....................off to work in a mo this time tho


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> morning :huh:


Hi mate,sorry i was ne up,i am about all day today,at lunch or whatever,bet your tired?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..I dont' usually eat steak but every couple of weeks or so I buy the best one i can get and it takes me about twenty thousand and a half hours to chew through it. I do it cos I was told that it would help with iron and stuff like that, and becuase I mainly stick to chicken and fish cos that's what I like, so red meat now and again to put hairs on me chest..:eek: errrr....I mean hairs on me head?...nope, nope, that's not right either..hair somewhere anyway...:laugh:

Have a lovely day....HARIBO hey???? lololol....tsk...haha...I like them too..and jelly babies, yum...


----------



## George-Bean

Morning all, dont forget flubs, oil the steak not the pan ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..I dont' usually eat steak but every couple of weeks or so I buy the best one i can get and it takes me about twenty thousand and a half hours to chew through it. I do it cos I was told that it would help with iron and stuff like that, and becuase I mainly stick to chicken and fish cos that's what I like, so red meat now and again to put hairs on me chest..:eek: errrr....I mean hairs on me head?...nope, nope, that's not right either..hair somewhere anyway...:laugh:
> 
> Have a lovely day....HARIBO hey???? lololol....tsk...haha...I like them too..and jelly babies, yum...


Also get the pan red hot first and sear steak sealed each side,keep turning it so as to kep moisture inside and do not overcook it,then give it 5-10 mins to relax after cooking,this is when the protein/water(looks like blood)releases from the meat and it kinda levels out a bit.Enjoy...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Half an hour of cardio at level 4-5 bike,using @Milky suggestion of you tube----chemical bros/prodigy/next time add time on and muscle vids

Then ate 4 poached egg on one w/meal,one burnt thin white and three fat off bacon.coffee with sweetner.


----------



## George-Bean

I recently switched to sweetex from sugar, saved loads of calories and empty carbs. Sweetex seems the best tasting so far.


----------



## biglbs

Gonna go to gym again now and hit some chest/tri,these are only bits that do not hurt:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Short sharp shock as we going away soon...

Bench

20 x 60k

15 x 100k

6 x 120k

4 x 160k

Triceps

Assortment of super sets,differing grip mostly stack upto 20 reps,done


----------



## George-Bean

Compounds yeah baby compounds!


----------



## biglbs

Have a great weekend guys,i am outa here..............................................


----------



## Replicator

see you soon bud ,hope ye have a great wkend


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,sorry i was ne up,i am about all day today,at lunch or whatever,bet your tired?


im not as bad as I though I would have been ....was back in bed by 2 and out like a light, so got a tremedous unbroken 5 hours :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..I dont' usually eat steak but every couple of weeks or so I buy the best one i can get and it takes me about twenty thousand and a half hours to chew through it. I do it cos I was told that it would help with iron and stuff like that, and becuase I mainly stick to chicken and fish cos that's what I like, so red meat now and again to put hairs on me chest..:eek: errrr....I mean hairs on me head?...nope, nope, that's not right either..hair somewhere anyway...:laugh:
> 
> Have a lovely day....HARIBO hey???? lololol....tsk...haha...I like them too..and jelly babies, yum...


 LOl flubs ...you dont half make me laugh  .. cook it for longer on a lower heat ....Mine has to be nearly burnt coz I cant eat it that chewy way.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Also get the pan red hot first and sear steak sealed each side,keep turning it so as to kep moisture inside and do not overcook it,then give it 5-10 mins to relax after cooking,this is when the protein/water(looks like blood)releases from the meat and it kinda levels out a bit.Enjoy...


taht would need to be 30 mins for me LOl not 5-10 ...dont know how you guys can eat it cooked so minimal :wacko:


----------



## George-Bean

I could eat it raw, just like to kill any surface bacteria though.


----------



## 25434

Hullooooo BigFella...sod! I missed him to say goodbye as he packs up his truckadero and heads off into the sunset with all the spooks and ghosties and stuff for a halloweeenie weekend in the forest! buggerit! Hope you have a lovely time...make sure the little 'un don't get too scared with all the spooly stuff....


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> I could eat it raw, just like to kill any surface bacteria though.



View attachment 98755


----------



## Guest

Have a good w/e mucka


----------



## Loveleelady

biglbs said:


> All good my lovely Irish lady,crackin on well,cardio most days,diet good.
> 
> Gonna check you in a mo too


good on you sounds like you got things sorted

is you takin your lady out dancin & romancin tonight?


----------



## flinty90

hey big poonds hope your enjoying yourself bro X


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 99007
:whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

long weekend?


----------



## 25434

As UB40 sang.......






:laugh: :laugh: heee heeee....oh boyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...I'm such a wag!!!!

come back...do be dooo be dooo be doooooo...come back! hahahahahahah......

errrr....oop! I just listened to some of the lyrics, and although i think you are fab, I can confirm that I don't love you, and you haven't got any of my cds or stuff....breathe....breathe.....

had a bloopin good dance round the room in me jammies though, hahahaha...great song...


----------



## Replicator

just cleaning up m8
View attachment 99016


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> just cleaning up m8
> View attachment 99016


Thazzmaboi!  and I have left some chicken stew on the stove. Admittedly, I've had to rig it up with detonator powder, ya know to keep theiving fingers at bay, I think it's the dumplings that draw 'em in.


----------



## Replicator

did you compress it mg:


----------



## 25434

Replicator said:


> did you compress it mg:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that really made me larrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffff....YES!! I sat on it with my bottom!!! that would compress anything out of existance alright!! hahahahaha.....


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: that really made me larrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrffffffff....YES!! I sat on it with my bottom!!! that would compress anything out of existance alright!! hahahahaha.....



View attachment 99020


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Thazzmaboi!  and I have left some chicken stew on the stove. Admittedly, I've had to rig it up with detonator powder, ya know to keep theiving fingers at bay, I think it's the dumplings that draw 'em in.


suet dumplings :drool:


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> suet dumplings :drool:


Of course suet dumpling, are there any other perchance? hee heee...the ones that stick to your teeth and fill your tummy up and all you wanna do is loaf on the sofa and watch a good ole film....oh yeah! suet is the only way to go.... 

and....MORNING BigFella.....coming "home" soon? or do I need to call the squatters and tell 'em to stay a bit longer...hahaha....x


----------



## George-Bean

Damn I want dumplings but I might as well just slap them right onto my hips, I like to put rosemary in mine.

Wheres the big guy?


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Damn I want dumplings but I might as well just slap them right onto my hips, I like to put rosemary in mine.
> 
> Wheres the big guy?


I have rosemary and sage growing in pots and I put both in my dumplings...yum.....

BigFella has been to the Forest with his missis and the little 'un and a host of family peeps for a halloween mash up! he's prolly still attached to a tree somewhere with an axe through his head...hee heeee.....prolly having a long weekend....


----------



## biglbs

YOU GUYS,PMSL.....

Well a crackin party was had,real fun and such lovely folks.

Even as we left here,Tony and Peg (old folk next to our van)texted to ask if we would like home made fish and chips(plaice)upon arrival,"oh yes "i said.

Picture this --

Middle of Thetford a gathering of friendly voices and we pull up with well up for it 3 year old Mia on board.

As we get out we are greated by hugs /food and little Mia has been given a toy pram to go with push bike she was given a month back)

These people are salt of earth,,,,,

The next day we put up marquee and wind breaks,then lit the massive fire pit and array of BBQ,i ended up cooking......busmans always happens to me...lol

Twas a real classic,make up/music and to crown it my boy and his fairer half arrived and joined in,staying in the motorhome that we drove up,we kept them awake as i and others went on until 3.15 Am.

Bottle of vodka/bottle wine then beers,,,,,my head was in bits for the Sunday roast we cooked on BBq Sunday,then a 4 mile walk ,all priceless,watching my family and nature at its best,even saw some deer running around,in addition to our resident muntjack dear ,who we hand feed.

Guys it was awsome,thanks for chatting /cookin/cleaning up for me in here,looks great,Especialy you @Flubs but where did you put the stew,i mean i can see pot ,but no dumplings @Replicator / @BESt before 1989 / @Dave / @George Bean /@Flinty and others must have eaten it,look-------


----------



## Replicator

LOl glad to hear you had agreat time m8 sound like ye had a crackin time


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sounds like life is good for you right now my friend.

Happy for you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Thank you mate,

i am very lucky,

there is never a day i take things for granted,

being surrounded by by love and friends/relatives is the best thing for a soul.

I am indeed more happy than ever before in my life and thanks are given for that.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Thank you mate,
> 
> i am very lucky,
> 
> there is never a day i take things for granted,
> 
> being surrounded by by love and friends/relatives is the best thing for a soul.
> 
> I am indeed more happy than ever before in my life and thanks are given for that.


ME IETHER


----------



## 25434

Well! IF you two aren't taking it for granted then NEITHER AM I!!! :bounce: let's not all do it together!!!

errr..humm...let'snotalldoittogether??? what?!! oh lawwwd! does that even make a sentence even? :laugh:

Good to see ya back..and errrmm...your front!! hee heeee...see what I did there? oh yah boys, ramping up the humour here, what a dude! errrr...me I mean, not him...errmm except I'm not actually a dude..more dudette really, ya know, bumps on the front and all that jazz...cough...right then...errrmm..time to go? lol cuppa tea looming....hahahaha.....


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ME IETHER


Or either?

Just as well i edit for ye a?


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

Morning everyone,i have Mia to entertain all week as half term so gotta fit around her and work this week.Training on thurs BB4 that will be good and planning on cardio running about with Mia along beach later and same type cardio on Fri,keeping diet high protein and medium carb/high veg as before.Need to fit in more gym if poss but will not punish myself if not i was in gym 6 times last week and am knackered( a bit).


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Morning everyone,i have Mia to entertain all week as half term so gotta fit around her and work this week.Training on thurs BB4 that will be good and planning on cardio running about with Mia along beach later and same type cardio on Fri,keeping diet high protein and medium carb/high veg as before.Need to fit in more gym if poss but will not punish myself if not i was in gym 6 times last week and am knackered( a bit).


Wot u mean its half term ?? she cant be a school :wacko: Morning


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Wot u mean its half term ?? she cant be a school :wacko: Morning


She goes to nursery mate,allows me to earn a meager crust......weds to friday!She has just got up!


----------



## George-Bean

You could bench press her and stuff, it would be funny lol.


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> You could bench press her and stuff, it would be funny lol.


Good idea George! hahahahaha... morning BigFella, yes you could bench press little Mia up and down, facing downwards and kiss her tum on the down mark..hee heee...awwweeeee....and you could curl her up to the cupboard to get the cups out for a cuppa tea...hee hee..and...errrmm...lemme think...

oh yes! if you sit her on your feet you could do leg extensions :laugh:

My friends little boy comes and sits on the lower half of my legs and I hold his hand and swoosh my legs up and down and side to side and we play "aeroplanes"...hahahahahaa.....

Also BigFella...don't forget to tell her how VERY THIRSTY you are around 10ish, so she can go and pretend make you a cuppa tea and a biccie, then of course the madatory cuddles with pappy, ya know, just to make sure all is well in the world...very important ya know....my friends little guy comes over once a week and we do a pow pow, exchange information on our week and cough....chocolate buttons, which somehow seem to all go in his little choppers! but to be fair he does offer me the ones he has put in and then spate out...bleurrrrgh!!! I mean bless...

Have a lovely day BigFella, thanks for dropping into mine..cheers!!! x


----------



## biglbs

Food so far

75g raw oats 70g mixed protein

beef stew with black pud /spud extra peas

9 oz steak(lost 2 oz to my daughter who eats blue steak too!!!and drinks the blood juice)one jacket/sprouts/red onion/garlic made into bubble.

I was gonna take a pic but noimnomnom....


----------



## JANIKvonD

awreet big yin :thumb: i look forward to reading/crying over ur ridiculously huge lifts & superb sounding food :beer: SUB'D


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> awreet big yin :thumb: i look forward to reading/crying over ur ridiculously huge lifts & superb sounding food :beer: SUB'D


Welcome buddy,Thanks for early credits,but my eyes are weak,my back is broke and legs bent and knackered!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> She goes to nursery mate,allows me to earn a meager crust......weds to friday!She has just got up!


oh fvck I ...I forgot aboot that ...should have known too all my granbairns doing the nursery stints


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Welcome buddy,Thanks for early credits,but my eyes are weak,my back is broke and legs bent and knackered!


Hullo BigFella...gotta say buster, you're not eggzackerlyeee selling yaself here bud!...:laugh:

I just got in from work, no training tonight...cuppa tea on the horizon...yum...have a nice evening...


----------



## biglbs

Well better to under claim then over acheive!!!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Well better to under claim then over acheive!!!


true, I bow to your wisdom. Well, I would if i could but my legs have seized, my buttocks are numb and only my eyelids don't ache..:laugh: hahahaha.....gunite BigFella...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> true, I bow to your wisdom. Well, I would if i could but my legs have seized, my buttocks are numb and only my eyelids don't ache..:laugh: hahahaha.....gunite BigFella...


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Beastin food on the go,beware BB4!

12oz chicken in veg stock/smoked paprika/cooked in evoo,then left to drain as usual

half green cabbage

70g brown pasta


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Good idea George! hahahahaha... morning BigFella, yes you could bench press little Mia up and down, facing downwards and kiss her tum on the down mark..hee heee...awwweeeee....and you could curl her up to the cupboard to get the cups out for a cuppa tea...hee hee..and...errrmm...lemme think...
> 
> oh yes! if you sit her on your feet you could do leg extensions :laugh:
> 
> My friends little boy comes and sits on the lower half of my legs and I hold his hand and swoosh my legs up and down and side to side and we play "aeroplanes"...hahahahahaa.....
> 
> Also BigFella...don't forget to tell her how VERY THIRSTY you are around 10ish, so she can go and pretend make you a cuppa tea and a biccie, then of course the madatory cuddles with pappy, ya know, just to make sure all is well in the world...very important ya know....my friends little guy comes over once a week and we do a pow pow, exchange information on our week and cough....chocolate buttons, which somehow seem to all go in his little choppers! but to be fair he does offer me the ones he has put in and then spate out...bleurrrrgh!!! I mean bless...
> 
> Have a lovely day BigFella, thanks for dropping into mine..cheers!!! x


used to do this wi mine and now I do it with the granyins


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mucker! how goes it today?


----------



## biglbs

Morning all,late start for me,Mia not up either:wub:Wife up and at work!

Well fasted until about 10am today then oats 100 g and protein blend 70g

Meetin training at 1Pm mg:

Have a great day guys


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucker! how goes it today?


Hay buddy,just stretching out me ol bones,you ok?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hay buddy,just stretching out me ol bones,you ok?


auch im gettin there mate, just stuffed my puss with some granolla/mixed berries & a shake...so things have been worse lol


----------



## George-Bean

Morning Big Guy,

Granola = good

Granola bars = bad. (unless home made).


----------



## tyramhall

How do you find the fasting mate?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Morning Big Guy,
> 
> Granola = good
> 
> Granola bars = bad. (unless home made).


Morning ol Bean,i have never had it myself!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Morning ol Bean,i have never had it myself!


its a fukin godsend mate......i only have about 50-75g a day as it aint exactly great for ya lol


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> How do you find the fasting mate?


Hello mate,nice to see ya in here!

Well i have just shortened it as i was doing 6pm to 11am but my metabolism all but stopped in panick and i gained 10lbs!

I want to get lighter not heavier(i was hardening but i just want lighter for now!!!!!)

So i have upped carbs and have with every meal,fasting from 9pm ish to only 10.30 am ish,seems better,weigh in tomorrow,but defo lookin better for it.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> its a fukin godsend mate......i only have about 50-75g a day as it aint exactly great for ya lol


I know nothing about it,enlighten me,so i may sample its wonders in due course!?!?!


----------



## JANIKvonD

http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/#/tesco-price-comparison/porridge_and_muesli/jordans_super_berry_granola_750g.html


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Hello mate,nice to see ya in here!
> 
> Well i have just shortened it as i was doing 6pm to 11am but my metabolism all but stopped in panick and i gained 10lbs!
> 
> I want to get lighter not heavier(i was hardening but i just want lighter for now!!!!!)
> 
> So i have upped carbs and have with every meal,fasting from 9pm ish to only 10.30 am ish,seems better,weigh in tomorrow,but defo lookin better for it.


Good stuff. If that had happened to me god knows what i would have done. Im worrying as ive really cut down my cardio on advice from others off here!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I know nothing about it,enlighten me,so i may sample its wonders in due course!?!?!





tyramhall said:


> Good stuff. If that had happened to me god knows what i would have done. Im worrying as ive really cut down my cardio on advice from others off here!


iv just noticed u cvnts are only silver members.......where the fuks that unsubscribe button :tongue:  :lol:


----------



## flinty90

big poonds when ya crippling best before bro lol..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> big poonds when ya crippling best before bro lol..


1pm today,though looking at his lifts i may need help!!!!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> iv just noticed u cvnts are only silver members.......where the fuks that unsubscribe button :tongue:  :lol:


In you ring mate!:laugh:I have posted more than you....nerner...


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Good stuff. If that had happened to me god knows what i would have done. Im worrying as ive really cut down my cardio on advice from others off here!


Take care who you listen to on here though,just sayin....

How much were you doing?


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Take care who you listen to on here though,just sayin....
> 
> How much were you doing?


I asked the opinion of respected members off here who all said the same.

I was training 3-4 times a week snd practically doing cardio everyday lol!!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> I asked the opinion of respected members off here who all said the same.
> 
> I was training 3-4 times a week snd practically doing cardio everyday lol!!


Cool---- that was a fookin lot mate,leaving you nothing for weights a?


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Cool---- that was a fookin lot mate,leaving you nothing for weights a?


It wasnt that. I was training hard with the weights but people said i didnt have any recovery time and that the cardio could impact any muscle gains. Its hard mentally to stop as im so worried about putting fat back on lol!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> It wasnt that. I was training hard with the weights but people said i didnt have any recovery time and that the cardio could impact any muscle gains. Its hard mentally to stop as im so worried about putting fat back on lol!


Sorry mate that is what i meant,'leaving you nothing for weights',i am hard to understand at first,acute dyslexia,did me no favourws at school...


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate that is what i meant,'leaving you nothing for weights',i am hard to understand at first,acute dyslexia,did me no favourws at school...


No worries mate. Think i'll get my mindset straight in the next couple of weeks when i see that the scales havent gone up much lol!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> No worries mate. Think i'll get my mindset straight in the next couple of weeks when i see that the scales havent gone up much lol!


The scales to me are only an indication that is linked to the mirror and strength,for an over all picture,i was 395lbs last week,but i do not look it,people recon i am 20st,i am 28.5st!Fatter than i want but not as fat as it sounds at 6'5":lol:

Off to meet BB4 in ten mins or so,we are havin a little chest pump,lookin forward to it,he is a lovely fella..


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> The scales to me are only an indication that is linked to the mirror and strength,for an over all picture,i was 395lbs last week,but i do not look it,people recon i am 20st,i am 28.5st!Fatter than i want but not as fat as it sounds at 6'5":lol:
> 
> Off to meet BB4 in ten mins or so,we are havin a little chest pump,lookin forward to it,he is a lovely fella..


So what weight you looking to get to?

Have a good session!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> So what weight you looking to get to?
> 
> Have a good session!


21st would be nice,was a good session,BB4 logged it so will copy when he posts,realy enjoyed that,he is a strong fella and much larger than when i last saw him,reps on the way BB4!


----------



## 25434

helllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo BigFella...well this was an interesting read today. I do cardio every day cos I'm so frightened of putting back on all the weight I've lost so far, although I don't do as much as I used to cos I am trying to build muscle myself, and it's coming on nicely, although I'm not massive or anything. I intend to cut down on the cardio after xmas a bit but I can never cut it out due to the disease i have....FOF. FEAAAAAAAARRRRRRRR OFFFFFFFFFFFFF FAAAAAAAAAAAAT....cough......

sad to say I am still a bit of a chubbster, but ya know, I fill out me skirts so can't complain too much....pft!...

Hey BigFella!! stop with the comments on Dyslexia...it doesn't define you as a person my dear Bigchappie..it's just something that you have, and I do know a bit about it as I used to help to teach adult with it so i have an idea how it goes. There was a millionaire business bloke in the class and he couldn't read or write and had terrible problems trying to learn with all the problems, but after a while he went off on a trip to the coast on his own, reading the signposts and everything and he called me from the coast crying like anything cos it was the first time he'd been anywhere and not get lost...it was BRILLIANT!!! the next week we had a coffee and bun party in thelesson for him....one of my finer moments...lol.....

anyway, sorry for all that gabble...my point is that you are luverleeee and it don't mean SQUAT! that you get your letters in a twiddle, not one bit.....

nowdontgetcrosswithmeforsayingthat:no: I'm just saying.......see ya later mister! and, I will delete my post if you would like me to cos I don't want to upset you with something I have said. Would rather put my head in a bucket of poo...

goodnessmethatwassuchalie...bucket of poo? not feckin' likely!!!! :laugh:


----------



## 25434

You meeting BB41989?? great! two bigFellas gitting darrrrn to some training...rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh....hahahaha...that's my warrior roarrrrr for ya both...hahahaha


----------



## biglbs

AWWWWWWWbless ye.

I know what you mean,i have done very well,but i don't ever meanto offend people and on a forum,it is easy to come over wrong,however you are right,so

If any cvnt takes me wrong,tuff from now on:whistling:

I cannot rep you again yet,,,,,,,blllxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> You meeting BB41989?? great! two bigFellas gitting darrrrn to some training...rarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhh....hahahaha...that's my warrior roarrrrr for ya both...hahahaha


We had fun mate,i think i held my own,just he is a fit old man!!!! 

Well not in a manfriend type way ,just,well oooooooh now i am doing a Flubismm.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> We had fun mate,i think i held my own,just he is a fit old man!!!!
> 
> Well not in a manfriend type way ,just,well oooooooh *now i am doing a Flubismm.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> lol! I know, I'm catching right? heee heeeee...
> 
> whirls away under cover of my vast and mysterious invisibility cloak loaned from the elves....swoooooooooooooosh........


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just dropped in to say thank you for this afternoon mate. Your a top bloke and I thoroughly enjoyed training BigLbs style :thumb:

gonna get myself something to eat and will then post the lifts up in my journal.


----------



## biglbs

one and a half pound of chicken breast done in jerky,lovely with 30g brown rice and half a cabbage! Spicey as fook!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well i could not write it out better than you BB4,so i just copied it the lazy cvnt i am:lol:

From BB4 journal

So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.

I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.

No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press

I had no hope of matching his lifts

Bench Press

12 reps @ 60kg

12 reps @ 60kg

12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg

20 reps @ 100kg

Drop set consisting of

2 reps @ 160Kg

10 reps @120Kg

20 reps @ 60Kg

But I did my best and I managed

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps @ 60kg

10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg

8 reps @ 100kg

Drop set consisting of

2 reps @ 120Kg

10 reps @90Kg

7 reps @ 60Kg

The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance

He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)

I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did

Triceps

Triceps push-downs

20 reps @Full stack

Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....

for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.

Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well i could not write it out better than you BB4,so i just copied it the lazy cvnt i am:lol:
> 
> From BB4 journal
> 
> So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.
> 
> I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.
> 
> No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press
> 
> I had no hope of matching his lifts
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 160Kg
> 
> 10 reps @120Kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> But I did my best and I managed
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg
> 
> 10 reps @90Kg
> 
> 7 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance
> 
> He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)
> 
> I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Triceps push-downs
> 
> 20 reps @Full stack
> 
> Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....
> 
> for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.
> 
> Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man


haha, superb. ya big strong fuker :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, superb. ya big strong fuker :thumb:


Thanks mate,i love liftin big.


----------



## JANIKvonD

actually 20reps @ 100kg is just fukin ridiculous! what u recon ud max press 'fresh' for a couple reps? (gonna be sorry i asked)


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> actually 20reps @ 100kg is just fukin ridiculous! what u recon ud max press 'fresh' for a couple reps? (gonna be sorry i asked)


Well i am only on low TrT at the moment (and low carbs) as i have no natty:blink:,but did 2 at 160k today,i recon warming up for it as i am ,without high reps before and carbed up 170k,i also think if i juiced up i would do more than 1 or 2 at 200k now,who knows perhaps more,it realy kicks me up the ass on test!


----------



## JANIKvonD

seriously impressive mate, whats ur story then bud?....just lifted all ur days as a hobby or are u some famous old school strongman pmsl?

will rep when it lest me mate x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> seriously impressive mate, whats ur story then bud?....just lifted all ur days as a hobby or are u some famous old school strongman pmsl?
> 
> will rep when it lest me mate x


Just an ordinary guy who loves Iron and the guys around it buddy,famous ,no never,thank God!Page one of this journal tells a bit more.


----------



## George-Bean

Looks like you really had fun ;-D


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> iv just noticed u cvnts are only silver members.......where the fuks that unsubscribe button :tongue:  :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> :lol:


Fook off you


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> In you ring mate!:laugh:I have posted more than you....nerner...


postin more , still wont make ye GOLD :tongue: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> postin more , still wont make ye GOLD :tongue: :lol:


Hope it rains on you,oh wait,it ALWAYS RAINS IN SCOTLAND:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Take care who you listen to on here though,just sayin....
> 
> How much were you doing?


too much ......was never taking a rest day mg: ....did cardio even on his rest days ...didnt ye tyra :lol:

Thing is about loosing weight is really simple ....jsut dont eat so much ...........I have to laugh at them who say its my genes ..(heard this at work a couple o times ).........put em in a prison camp like world war two and see if they lose weight or not eh .........have you ever seen the films of the war camp prisononers and seen a fat one ...never....not a chance .


----------



## Replicator

tyramhall said:


> I asked the opinion of respected members off here who all said the same.
> 
> I was training 3-4 times a week snd practically doing cardio everyday lol!!


we did :thumb: ....but i was one of teh unrespected :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> too much ......was never taking a rest day mg: ....did cardio even on his rest days ...didnt ye tyra :lol:
> 
> Thing is about loosing weight is really simple ....jsut dont eat so much ...........I have to laugh at them who say its my genes ..(heard this at work a couple o times ).........put em in a prison camp like world war two and see if they lose weight or not eh .........have you ever seen the films of the war camp prisononers and seen a fat one ...never....not a chance .


Nah eat plenty,but ,,,the correct food unless you want to look like a prisoner:lol:


----------



## Guest

Some lifting that big man! Keep it up!


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Hope it rains on you,oh wait,it ALWAYS RAINS IN SCOTLAND:whistling:
> View attachment 99456


Rains here awe teh fvckin time ask flinty :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Some lifting that big man! Keep it up!


Cheers mate,had a great time,,,,Good boy he is...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Rains here awe teh fvckin time ask flinty :lol:


You worked out the link:lol:


----------



## 25434

What is this strange thing of which you speaketh?

"just eat less"

I hae confusion...eat less? is this some strange alien language put in here to cause mayhem?...lemme try it aloud..

"eat less....hummm...eat less?...mmmm....eat less? oh dear, nothings coming through this end I'm afraid...sigh, will just have to google....

:whistling: :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> What is this strange thing of which you speaketh?
> 
> "just eat less"
> 
> I hae confusion...eat less? is this some strange alien language put in here to cause mayhem?...lemme try it aloud..
> 
> "eat less....hummm...eat less?...mmmm....eat less? oh dear, nothings coming through this end I'm afraid...sigh, will just have to google....
> 
> :whistling: :lol:


It is shocking,i cannot understand it....


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Just an ordinary guy who loves Iron and the guys around it buddy,famous ,no never,thank God!Page one of this journal tells a bit more.


Aye it was a bit rude to just come in here battering out with questions you've most likely answered in ur first damn post PMSL. Sorry dude ill have a good flick threw tomoro 

Night night for now folks


----------



## flinty90

Replicator said:


> Rains here awe teh fvckin time ask flinty :lol:


well 1 dry day in 6 weeks would make me believe the weather is sh1t up there lol...


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Aye it was a bit rude to just come in here battering out with questions you've most likely answered in ur first damn post PMSL. Sorry dude ill have a good flick threw tomoro
> 
> Night night for now folks


No it was not,nice that you asked,i am flattered!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> No it was not,nice that you asked,i am flattered!


Don't let it go to your head ya cvnt  lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Don't let it go to your head ya cvnt  lol


Well from anyone else it would be,but on reflection....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well i could not write it out better than you BB4,so i just copied it the lazy cvnt i am:lol:
> 
> From BB4 journal
> 
> So I met up with BigLbs at his gym, and the gent that he is, had covered my entrance fee before Id even arrived. Thanks mate.
> 
> I must say that his diet is working and yet he's still looking dam big and strong so he's plainly retaining all his muscle mass.
> 
> No fannying around on tread mills, bikes or cross trainers, It was straight to the bench press
> 
> I had no hope of matching his lifts
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 12 reps 4 full, 4 partial, 4 full @ 60kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 160Kg
> 
> 10 reps @120Kg
> 
> 20 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> But I did my best and I managed
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps @ 60kg
> 
> 10 reps 3 full, 4 partial, 3 full @ 60kg
> 
> 8 reps @ 100kg
> 
> Drop set consisting of
> 
> 2 reps @ 120Kg
> 
> 10 reps @90Kg
> 
> 7 reps @ 60Kg
> 
> The partials where moving only the mid third of the press so no locking out and therefore under constant resistance
> 
> He then announced, right Triceps next! (at this point I'm very worried, I don't normally train triceps at all, and his idea of a warm up set is the entire weight rack on the cable machine)
> 
> I don't know the correct name of the exercises but we did
> 
> Triceps
> 
> Triceps push-downs
> 
> 20 reps @Full stack
> 
> Followed by a multi set drop set of Triceps push-downs, single arm extensions, reverse grip single arm extensions....
> 
> for each exercise in the multi-set as soon as you reach failure, drop the weight and go again, as soon as you fail on the lowest weight, put the weight back up and start on the next exercise.
> 
> Dam my arms are pumped and I am [email protected] but at least I can say I took my BigLbs beasting like a man


now thats a chest hammering lol.... great weights big poonds, and BB fcukin hats off to ya mate 120 is a great weight bro , and sounds from big pounds that your a good guy, and i like that,, training and meeting up with other good guys is what its all about !!!

well done both of ya some reps on their way X


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You worked out the link:lol:


what link ...where , how , what !!


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> well 1 dry day in 6 weeks would make me believe the weather is sh1t up there lol...


What!!, you had a dry day .............ahh of course, you came in the drier season ! bwahaahahah :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> What!!, you had a dry day .............ahh of course, you came in the drier season ! bwahaahahah :lol:


Why am i laughing like a small child being tickled,my oddness even catches me out....

Morning all


----------



## Replicator

Hi B.L .hope you are well and good morning .....right, must dash ...work work work


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Hi B.L .hope you are well and good morning .....right, must dash ...work work work


Be safe,i mean i know its a long way to get to work


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Any doms today after yesterdays workout??


----------



## biglbs

Yes mate,a tadd on the stiff side,happy about that,lost a lot of blubber too this week,happy about that too,in fact i am just so happy.How you doing mate?


----------



## tyramhall

Well done mate!!

Yeah im good. Just gutted that its a rest day today


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Well done mate!!
> 
> Yeah im good. Just gutted that its a rest day today


I want to get cardio in if i can today,as i never train weekends.

Today you are growing then!That is great,but i know what you mean.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning loon


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning loon


Morning buddy,er sorry cvnt!What ye plans?


----------



## George-Bean

Morning geezers.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Morning buddy,er sorry cvnt!What ye plans?


nowt much erse pipe! just [email protected] about in work till 5.30  then have a lazy evening with the girls.

what about urself?....no doupt just draggin urself out bed just now lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> nowt much erse pipe! just [email protected] about in work till 5.30  then have a lazy evening with the girls.
> 
> what about urself?....no doupt just draggin urself out bed just now lol


Remind me if i ever meet you to punch you on the arm!!!!

Been up since 6am,workin,now daughter up and we are off to wholesaler,joy,expence etc!

Speakey later


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Remind me if i ever meet you to punch you on the arm!!!!
> 
> Been up since 6am,workin,now daughter up and we are off to wholesaler,joy,expence etc!
> 
> Speakey later


haha, will do bud. have fun !


----------



## biglbs

Well i 396lbs now,,,,,,,,Defo looking a lot less fat,realy rather lumpy ,it always helps when someone you have not seen for months,such as BB4 says it is working,it kinda puts mind the mind at rest,even though i thought it.

Bought whole Australian rump...£40

Box chicken breast,no water,£20,should do for week along with cabbage,brown rice and w/meal pasta!


----------



## biglbs

Ok just ate

10 oz rump

half a cabbage

2 lightly cooked leeks

small sweet spud

Other food today

90g raw oat,60g mixed protein blend,pint milk

2 whole 3 egg whites on thin w/meal toast-burnt

4 oz chicken/cabbage quarter

Apple

coffee x 3,sweetners inmg:

Not happy realy need more everything so will update later,been busy...


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ok just ate
> 
> 10 oz rump
> 
> half a cabbage
> 
> 2 lightly cooked leeks
> 
> small sweet spud
> 
> Other food today
> 
> 90g raw oat,60g mixed protein blend,pint milk
> 
> 2 whole 3 egg whites on thin w/meal toast-burnt
> 
> 4 oz chicken/cabbage quarter
> 
> Apple
> 
> coffee x 3,sweetners inmg:
> 
> Not happy realy need more everything so will update later,been busy...


lightly cooked leeks
View attachment 99575
Leeks are just for addin to soup


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> lightly cooked leeks
> View attachment 99575
> Leeks are just for addin to soup


They are a member of the onion family,close to spring onion...


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> They are a member of the onion family,close to spring onion...



View attachment 99578
I dont care ...............they weere only made to use in lentil soup ....soz ye can have a good
View attachment 99579
.


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella, I love leeks, leek and onion soup, and chicken and leek pie, yum yum.......have a lovely weekend...  x


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella, I love leeks, leek and onion soup, and chicken and leek pie, yum yum.......have a lovely weekend...  x


water leaks ???


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> water leaks ???


true...true.....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> water leaks ???


leeks below=oh sh1t

Leeks above = holy water


----------



## Loveleelady

well lad whats the crack


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> well lad whats the crack


Which one?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....Saturdaaaaayyyyyeeeeeeee.....whoop whoop....cold but dry here at the moment, off out shopping and may bump into Greppers as he's off shopping round about the same time..hahahaha....I've got coffee and a bun with a mate later....

Have a lovely day BigFella.........x hugs to ickle Mia...and yourself natch...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Ok just ate
> 
> 10 oz rump
> 
> half a cabbage
> 
> 2 lightly cooked leeks
> 
> small sweet spud
> 
> Other food today
> 
> 90g raw oat,60g mixed protein blend,pint milk
> 
> 2 whole 3 egg whites on thin w/meal toast-burnt
> 
> 4 oz chicken/cabbage quarter
> 
> Apple
> 
> coffee x 3,sweetners inmg:
> 
> Not happy realy need more everything so will update later,been busy...


mmm, 10 oz rump...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> lightly cooked leeks
> View attachment 99575
> Leeks are just for addin to soup





Replicator said:


> View attachment 99578
> I dont care ...............they weere only made to use in lentil soup ....soz ye can have a good
> View attachment 99579
> .


where the hell do u get all these smileys pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning love


----------



## biglbs

Finished yesterday with a topic! and 10 oz more steak in white thick crusty bread with salad!



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....Saturdaaaaayyyyyeeeeeeee.....whoop whoop....cold but dry here at the moment, off out shopping and may bump into Greppers as he's off shopping round about the same time..hahahaha....I've got coffee and a bun with a mate later....
> 
> Enjoy that my dear and thanks for dropping in,you even remembered it is DADDYDAY!Mind you it has been half term as you know,SO I HAVE BEEN LUCKY X
> 
> x2!
> 
> He gets em off others,i steal em off him,love em...
> 
> Morning sweetheart!


----------



## Guest

Morning big fella, any plans for today?


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Morning big fella, any plans for today?


Morning other big guy,eat plenty/enjoy DADDYDAY,perhaps shopping and Grandma house,then Sat pi55 up!

How about you mate?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Morning other big guy,eat plenty/enjoy DADDYDAY,perhaps shopping and Grandma house,then Sat pi55 up!
> 
> How about you mate?


As little as poss m8, dont plan on going anywhere further than the kitchen tbh. Was supposed to goto southport to the expo with Milky, but spanner in the works soon changed it.

So now its, recover day, eat, sleep, watch some films


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> As little as poss m8, dont plan on going anywhere further than the kitchen tbh. Was supposed to goto southport to the expo with Milky, but spanner in the works soon changed it.
> 
> So now its, recover day, eat, sleep, watch some films


Well earnt,i recon,that vid looks interesting!Have a nice day mate..


----------



## biglbs

Ha so,kungfu cat


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## George-Bean

You got another half a cabbage to eat! lol, I kinda have an image of ya eating cabbages like other people eat apples lol, dunno where that came from ;-D. Think Ill smash a steak for lunch.


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> where the hell do u get all these smileys pmsl


I do not steel them off others as B.L insinuates above ..I hunt them down on the internet and ..yes B.L does STEEL them off me ......

Hell I dont mind sharing


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


>


Thats yoda as a baby


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> I do not steel them off others as B.L insinuates above ..I hunt them down on the internet and ..yes B.L does STEEL them off me ......
> 
> Hell I dont mind sharing


You told me they were off another forum ages ago,i think an American one!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> You got another half a cabbage to eat! lol, I kinda have an image of ya eating cabbages like other people eat apples lol, dunno where that came from ;-D. Think Ill smash a steak for lunch.


Funny enough had quarter and steak for breakkky!

Cerial and protein blend later.

some sweets mid pm with my daughter watching Sinbad 7th.Also a super lamb shish(very good realy just lamb/salad/chilli.

Two pieces of wifes Pizza

Booze later and erm?????


----------



## biglbs

And another now..........mmmmm


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> You told me they were off another forum ages ago,i think an American one!


No ..i said ONE particular one was ..the sh1t one that is all


----------



## biglbs

Ok 3 steaks today along with lamb and some sh1t,plus 2 bottles of wine lovely,one piece of pizza has my name and .........mnom


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hope Sunday is a good day for ya, I'm in bed being a lazy **** at the moment.....watching robot wars...lol...


----------



## 25434

Oh sod! I just tried to give you a Sunday rep and I can't! fookit! humph! instant sulk and the like....will do when I can...wanted to thank you for supporting my journal.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hope Sunday is a good day for ya, I'm in bed being a lazy **** at the moment.....watching robot wars...lol...


I used to love that program,great stuff,thanks too and my pleasure,what you upto today


----------



## flinty90

Morning mate hope yesterday was a good day for you lol...


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning mate hope yesterday was a good day for you lol...


Yes mate,it was and today will be even better,all seems good in @flinty'sworld.com


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate


Hi dudesky!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,it was and today will be even better,all seems good in @flinty'sworld.com


mmm not so good for me today bro, ima having a moment of weakness and doubt lol X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> mmm not so good for me today bro, ima having a moment of weakness and doubt lol X


Phone is on as always mate,but why not enjoy and celebrate how well you have done,you may-- and this is true even lose a couple of pounds overnight as the body excreats the **** eaten with water.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Phone is on as always mate,but why not enjoy and celebrate how well you have done,you may-- and this is true even lose a couple of pounds overnight as the body excreats the **** eaten with water.


appreciated as always bro...x


----------



## biglbs

First meal

9oz steak(Mia ate 1oz lol)

Two eggs

small sweet spud

Cabbage got binned:whistling:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> First meal
> 
> 9oz steak(Mia ate 1oz lol)
> 
> Two eggs
> 
> small sweet spud
> 
> Cabbage got binned:whistling:


Cant be having cabbage for brekky mate your ar*e will be rotten all day !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Cant be having cabbage for brekky mate your ar*e will be rotten all day !


I have been eating cabbage or spouts with every meal mate,helps with thyroid(iodine),no wind realy either,,,,,,,oh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ah,,,,,,,,Sorry mate...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Ok 3 steaks today along with *lamb and some sh1t*,plus 2 bottles of wine lovely,one piece of pizza has my name and .........mnom


I like mint sauce with mine


----------



## Replicator

BestBefore1989 said:


> I like mint sauce with mine



View attachment 99756


----------



## Replicator

Hi B.L


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> View attachment 99756


Hi Rep,thought you waz out flying about?


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I like mint sauce with mine


:laugh: :laugh: :lol:

tsk! :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> View attachment 99758
> 
> 
> Hi Rep,thought you waz out flying about?
> View attachment 99757


NUTTER :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Morning bud ...winter sure is here another freezer this morning


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning hunni x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, have a good day and thanks for your feedback.


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning bud ...winter sure is here another freezer this morning





JANIKvonD said:


> morning hunni x





Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, have a good day and thanks for your feedback.


Morning my Keyboard chums and Janodd:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning


----------



## biglbs

Hay bud!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Weights or cardio,off to gym


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

25 mins cardio was the choice

Bowl of cherios with 70g mixed protein blend now,steak in an hour


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

1.1 LB CHICKEN BREAST IN JERKY/SOY SAUCE/WHITE WINE VINEGAR

70g fr beans

120g w/meal pasta

Steak was eaten with chilli bubble


----------



## George-Bean

I wish I was on this diet. Although to be fair I am never hungry on mine ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Your diet looks great mate!

70g w/meal pasta/tin tuna/green beans and tobasco in a while


----------



## 25434

Howdy BigFella, I just made my lunch for tomorra. I've got Tuna, Chick peas, celery and peppers in black pepper, salt and olive oil. yum:no: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Protein today = 500g [email protected]%=175g

300g [email protected]%=90g

protein actual in milk prot shake=80g

can tuna ..=35g

nuts .........=25g random check total =approx 405g protein will have 60 g more protein b4 bed=465g

carbs

200 g brown pasta

100g cheerio

two spuds small

veg

half cabbage/french beans 130g/7 olives

Happy with that,no idea on total cals but felt right.

pinned 450 gram test,gonna rest off everything else-peps/boldone etc keep proviron at 50 mg too

,do not want Rbc count to go up,feels like it may have started


----------



## Queenie

Looks like plenty of protein there big guy! Hope you're well


----------



## Replicator

mornin


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate,

What are your plans today?


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> What are your plans today?


Morning not a lot,day off ,with a few things to do,plus training,you mate?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> mornin


High Jock


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Looks like plenty of protein there big guy! Hope you're well


Going realy good for me,thank you x,i see life is good for you guys,that is cool!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

100 g raw oats

70g protein blend,good start!

As @flinty has been saying high clean carbs are great,actualy losing FAT.


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Upright rows 3 warm up x 20reps

then 3 x 8 @ 80k ahhhhh,burn!

2 x seated press against rest 95k x 8/5

1 x ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^100k x 3(just)

3 x 25 @ stack face pulls

2 x lateral raises @ ?both to fail

50k d/bell shrugs to fail x 3 sets

About to have steak 10oz/ 2 x eggs/ 100g brown pasta / 50g beans


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, I'm late in today as work is mental and I've got crisis all over the blinkin' place...sod! apart from my own of course...hahahaah...nicely covered up now though you'll be glad to know...doh!

Have a good day you...


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Morning not a lot,day off ,with a few things to do,plus training,you mate?


Had a leg session this morning. Never been sick before!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, I'm late in today as work is mental and I've got crisis all over the blinkin' place...sod! apart from my own of course...hahahaah...nicely covered up now though you'll be glad to know...doh!
> 
> LoL hope it easy Pm a?No fighting...lol
> 
> Have a good day you...





tyramhall said:


> Had a leg session this morning. Never been sick before!


Nasty one


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Nasty one
> View attachment 100013


It was shocking mate. Only just recovered now! Was shaking like a leaf for ages lol!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> It was shocking mate. Only just recovered now! Was shaking like a leaf for ages lol!


Once i needed oxygen as i passed right out lol,nasty feeling!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Once i needed oxygen as i passed right out lol,nasty feeling!


lol good effort bro...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food so far in all

100g oats.......................... 70g protein plus oats=111g

100g brown pasta,beans 50g.........steak 300g @ 105 protein,2 eggs @13protein= 118 total plus pasta 25g =143g

quarter cabbage,60g brown pasta,garlic,evoo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,300g [email protected] 105protein,ground beef [email protected] protein=130 total plus pasta 15g=145g

Total so far=399g protein/260 carbs


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Protein today = 500g [email protected]%=175g
> 
> 300g [email protected]%=90g
> 
> protein actual in milk prot shake=80g
> 
> can tuna ..=35g
> 
> nuts .........=25g random check total =approx 405g protein will have 60 g more protein b4 bed=465g
> 
> carbs
> 
> 200 g brown pasta
> 
> 100g cheerio
> 
> two spuds small
> 
> veg
> 
> half cabbage/french beans 130g/7 olives
> 
> Happy with that,no idea on total cals but felt right.
> 
> pinned 450 gram test,gonna rest off everything else-peps/boldone etc keep proviron at 50 mg too
> 
> ,do not want Rbc count to go up,feels like it may have started


ON YESTERDAY I FORGOT APPROX PROTEIN IN PASTA/OATS ETC,so add 45g,=510 g bang on where i need to be,new to this counting lark and happy with near enough.

I can bearly beleive i am actualy doing cardio and eating clean counting calls,,,,WTF? :huh:


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> ON YESTERDAY I FORGOT APPROX PROTEIN IN PASTA/OATS ETC,so add 45g,=510 g bang on where i need to be,new to this counting lark and happy with near enough.
> 
> I can bearly beleive i am actualy doing cardio and eating clean counting calls,,,,WTF? :huh:


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


>


Yes young lady! you two and @Milky along with @flinty and all others who post in here, are all responsible !


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Yes young lady! you two and @Milky along with @flinty and all others who post in here, are all responsible !


am i fuk....id have u stuffing ur puss with hotdogs and brownies


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> am i fuk....id have u stuffing ur puss with hotdogs and brownies


EDITED.......most ,,,,,,,,


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Yes young lady! you two and @Milky along with @flinty and all others who post in here, are all responsible !


It's a positive thing!  I'm well pleased


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> It's a positive thing!  I'm well pleased


My mirror is slowly thinkin so too!Thanks again


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Yes young lady! you two and @Milky along with @flinty and all others who post in here, are all responsible !


I am pleased TBH mate, l feel a million times better for it :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> EDITED.......most ,,,,,,,,


Huh ? Lol


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> am i fuk....id have u stuffing ur puss with hotdogs and brownies


youll have to translaTe that one JAN :lol:


----------



## Replicator

Balderdashificationism..................that is all :mellow:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I am pleased TBH mate, l feel a million times better for it :thumbup1:


I am defo feeling better too,though i have given up worrying about the scales,apparently i am gonna end up a big cvnt:lol:



JANIKvonD said:


> Huh ? Lol


lol



Replicator said:


> youll have to translaTe that one JAN :lol:


See below......lol



Replicator said:


> Balderdashificationism..................that is all :mellow:


see above...


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food so far in all
> 
> 100g oats.......................... 70g protein plus oats=111g
> 
> 100g brown pasta,beans 50g.........steak 300g @ 105 protein,2 eggs @13protein= 118 total plus pasta 25g =143g
> 
> quarter cabbage,60g brown pasta,garlic,evoo,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,300g [email protected] 105protein,ground beef [email protected] protein=130 total plus pasta 15g=145g
> 
> Total so far=399g protein/260 carbs


Update plus 150g ground beef=45g prot.

70g protein blend

3 weetabix(slight treat)with milk=update approx total 514g prot and approx 360 carbs-all done(i think 1200 cals carbs and 1800 protein,allow 500 for fats/sugars etc)i recon 3500 cals at mo.

Keeping fats minimul,but cook chicken/steak in evoo--approx tbsp/meal


----------



## BestBefore1989

tyramhall said:


> It was shocking mate. Only just recovered now! Was shaking like a leaf for ages lol!


Mate when you first posted I thought that you simply pushed yourself hard and puked, Its happened to most of us so no worry.

But from your second post I would question if you had eaten at all before you lifted?

Some people can train hard when fasted no problem, but if I ever do that I quickly deplete the reserves and if I push my self hard enough I will get hot flushes, feel faint, vomit, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## George-Bean

I like working out on an empty tank in the mornings, pay for it after though.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I like working out on an empty tank in the mornings, pay for it after though.


Just what i will do,cardio 09.15 hrs!

Good morning all


----------



## Replicator

morning

cardio.................... inside or out


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> morning
> 
> cardio.................... inside or out


Inside,but may feel inside out after mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning folks


----------



## biglbs

Morning Sir,thanks for poppin in...


----------



## JANIKvonD

anytime my friend.


----------



## Loveleelady

heyyy mr hows it all going? im off work today wohoooo this will be first time off in 4 years wooo lol


----------



## biglbs

Loveleelady said:


> heyyy mr hows it all going? im off work today wohoooo this will be first time off in 4 years wooo lol


Just getting my daughter ready for nursery,then fasted cardio and work.Away to Thetford again on Fri so a big rush on.What you gonna do?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Hard fasted cardio

level 5 @75rpm for 24 mins(a lot for me lol)

Then leg extensions 2 x 150lb

2 x 200lb all to fail

leg curl 3 x stack

calves 3 x standing stack plus 80k

Cardio killed them then i made sure...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Hard fasted cardio
> 
> level 5 @75rpm for 24 mins(a lot for me lol)
> 
> Then leg extensions 2 x 150lb
> 
> 2 x 200lb all to fail
> 
> leg curl 3 x stack
> 
> calves 3 x standing stack plus 80k
> 
> Cardio killed them then i made sure...


24min is a strange number lol, good going regardless :beer:


----------



## Enjoy1

:thumb :Hey Biggie,

Just popped in and saw mg: your efforts at cardio followed by leggies......

Gold star awarded duly....brilliant stuff.....

:thumbup1:xx


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> 24min is a strange number lol, good going regardless :beer:


I was puffing like an old boiler on a steam boat!!!!! :whistling:



Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hey Biggie,
> 
> Just popped in and saw mg: your efforts at cardio followed by leggies......
> 
> Gold star awarded duly....brilliant stuff.....
> 
> :thumbup1:xx


Thanks,lovely to see you here once again:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

After training 70g crunchy nut flakes with 60g mix prot./pint milk

11 am eggs 4 whole/2 whites = 30g prot.

3 fat off well done bacon=18g prot.

1 burnt w/meal tst thin= 3g prot sub 142g prot

2 orange/apple


----------



## George-Bean

If you collapse on the treadmill at the gym dont land on me lol.


----------



## JANIKvonD

George-Bean said:


> If you collapse on the treadmill at the gym dont land on me lol.


speaking of...


----------



## 25434

Hullo..just passing thru...


----------



## biglbs

lol,just eatin

9oz rump

half cabbage

120 mix pasta

lots mustard colmans 140g protein,


----------



## George-Bean

Another half a cabbage lol.

Big feed mate, just had one myself, steak n eggs, small rice. Was famished after legs.


----------



## biglbs

Oh dear KFC 6 PIECES with chips

What is macros guys?


----------



## biglbs

I guess prot. 120g so add 140 and 142 from today=400g

Fat a zillion cals,,,,

Protein later in milk top up to 500g done.


----------



## flinty90

watch them fats bro x


----------



## biglbs

Was thinkin less than a zillion but no chance x


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Oh dear KFC 6 PIECES with chips
> View attachment 100169
> 
> 
> What is macros guys?


depends on if its breast or leg or wing, either way it tastes good :drool:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Oh dear KFC 6 PIECES with chips
> View attachment 100169
> 
> 
> What is macros guys?


Haha I had a 14" donner calzone, portion of chips, 2packs of chocolate fingers, pack of salt & vinegar....prob have Sumin else soon as I'm still fukin starving.

Don't over think the odd sh!t meal mate as they'll do ya more good than you'd think. Just make sure there not too regular an occurrence.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Was thinkin less than a zillion but no chance x





BestBefore1989 said:


> depends on if its breast or leg or wing, either way it tastes good :drool:


Nice to all eat together in week,for once...



JANIKvonD said:


> Haha I had a 14" donner calzone, portion of chips, 2packs of chocolate fingers, pack of salt & vinegar....prob have Sumin else soon as I'm still fukin starving.
> 
> Don't over think the odd sh!t meal mate as they'll do ya more good than you'd think. Just make sure there not too regular an occurrence.


I like to only do this SatEvE AND Sunday lunch,with a drink Sat eve,sometimes Sunday if awaylike coming Sunday in our 'van.

I used to drink most eves 2/3 bottles wine easy,i no longer do and do not miss it.I just post more....


----------



## George-Bean

Wanna be a God ya gotta eat like a God ;-D lol


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Wanna be a God ya gotta eat like a God ;-D lol


I am a God,crown slipped a bit,even Thor does my shopping:laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I am a God,crown slipped a bit,even Thor does my shopping:laugh:


Do i fuk


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Nice to all eat together in week,for once...
> 
> I like to only do this SatEvE AND Sunday lunch,with a drink Sat eve,sometimes Sunday if awaylike coming Sunday in our 'van.
> 
> *I used to drink most eves 2/3 bottles wine easy,i no longer do and do not miss it.I just post more*....


That's great bud, u know I'm always here too offer abuse if u need it


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Do i fuk


AAAAAnd you wore a skirt....


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> AAAAAnd you wore a skirt....


It's a kilt ffs


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> It's a kilt ffs


Oh, i did wonder ,what about the front bum bag thingy?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Oh, i did wonder ,
> View attachment 100180
> what about the front bum bag thingy?


I can't see it on my phone but fuk u either way lol.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> I can't see it on my phone but fuk u either way lol.


Suffer... :stupid:


----------



## Replicator

George-Bean said:


> Wanna be a God ya gotta eat like a God ;-D lol


Gods do not eat KFC :nono:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Oh, i did wonder ,
> View attachment 100180
> what about the front bum bag thingy?


its a Sporran !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............nasty man
View attachment 100196


----------



## biglbs

Same to you,Jock..


----------



## biglbs

Good moaning!

Meating up with my boy to train this morning after we have done a bit of vehicle shunting ,to paint shop etc.

Back/bi?.......yes i think so


----------



## Replicator

have a cracker as Carson would say


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...you used to drink 3/4 bottles of wine????? holeeeeeeeeeeeeeee shmoleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....I get drunk sniffing the cap off a sherry bottle at 40 paces...omg!!! I dread to think what I'd be like after 3/4 bottles of wine...hahahaha....actually I do have a glass of wine on a Friday night, but I very rarely go past two if I'm being really reckless...lol...durrr.....

Have a lovely day, I see another weekend in the forest is due? Good for you. These moments are where we make our memories right? for when we can't do 'em any more...and Mia will certainly have nice thoughts to look back on too......great!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys thanks for popping in xx


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Have a good workout!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Hi guys thanks for popping in xx


plans today. stay away from fat you chimp or a swuft ball kick heading your way lol...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

16oz chicken bashed out flat in a bag with seasoning/rosemary/garlic/chilli,cooked in evoo with sweet spud and yes,half cabbage...150g prot total


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate, have a good one


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

protein kicked in lovely,have put on another 4lbs and become slightly leaner,though i feel carbs are too high now- instead of low, so will monitor once water and blood volume/glycogen uptake is stablised.Test is working now,initial grumpy/low phase has passed,and weight has risen to 399lbsoes this every time i go near aas(total addition of weight usualy 14lbs) ,normaly back hurts and i stop.This time i am gonna stick with game plan,may up test blend i am using to 650 /week last week was 250,this week was 450,as said it is working now,so upping slowly without any stims/thyroid etc will be ok i feel.No gh/peps for while now either,I will remember the 1st november as starting AAS date,easy and near enough.

Back has been giving issues.but not severe,will avoid overstressing it as much as posible.


----------



## infernal0988

FINALLY SUBBED EH`?


----------



## biglbs

Strap in buddy,it is a rough ride................................................welcome


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> protein kicked in lovely,have put on another 4lbs and become slightly leaner,though i feel carbs are too high now- instead of low, so will monitor once water and blood volume/glycogen uptake is stablised.Test is working now,initial grumpy/low phase has passed,and weight has risen to 399lbsoes this every time i go near aas(total addition of weight usualy 14lbs) ,normaly back hurts and i stop.This time i am gonna stick with game plan,may up test blend i am using to 650 /week last week was 250,this week was 450,as said it is working now,so upping slowly without any stims/thyroid etc will be ok i feel.No gh/peps for while now either,I will remember the 1st november as starting AAS date,easy and near enough.
> 
> Back has been giving issues.but not severe,will avoid overstressing it as much as posible.


whats up with ur back mate?

.....& how clued up are u on GH/PEP/insulin/stims etc? could do with someone's head to burst regarding these....not overly interested in the technical stuff but rather when best to take/dosages etc...


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> whats up with ur back mate?
> 
> .....& how clued up are u on GH/PEP/insulin/stims etc? could do with someone's head to burst regarding these....not overly interested in the technical stuff but rather when best to take/dosages etc...


Long story,but badly messed up at 22yrs old,told op or poss agony rest of life,but40%success rate for it,posible leave me crippledmg:So i manned it the fook up.Now and then it goes and stops me on the spot.

I will dig you a thread out for peps,need to know what you want of them mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Long story,but badly messed up at 22yrs old,told op or poss agony rest of life,but40%success rate for it,posible leave me crippledmg:So i manned it the fook up.Now and then it goes and stops me on the spot.
> 
> I will dig you a thread out for peps,need to know what you want of them mate?


aww sh!t dude....your getting on well enough now atleast 

its cool man i was thinking u might be some sorta guru & were about to rattle off a list of things worth taking that make all the difference pmsl


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> aww sh!t dude....your getting on well enough now atleast
> 
> its cool man i was thinking u might be some sorta guru & were about to rattle off a list of things worth taking that make all the difference pmsl


A guru and a strong man,if you was here i would hug ya,made me happy!

Actualy i know a little about them,what do you want to do with them,mass/cut/ anti-age(lol)

Gotta turn off now but back soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> A guru and a strong man,if you was here i would hug ya,made me happy!
> 
> Actualy i know a little about them,what do you want to do with them,mass/cut/ anti-age(lol)
> 
> Gotta turn off now but back soon x


purely muscle growth mate. first of all..do u think GH & insulin make THAT much of a difference?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> purely muscle growth mate. first of all..do u think GH & insulin make THAT much of a difference?


Insulin with Gh worked for me well years back in1990 or so,around the time i met Robby Robinson.I was at the end of a pharma pen course,went from 18st to 21st in 12 weeks!I did everything 100%correct,weights where massive too,I think realy it is about cost mainly,it works but you need everything else done first,icing on the cake and all.....

Things have advanced since,now you pulse peptides,then add GH to follow it so you need less synth.

For you Ghrp6 and Modgrf 1295 non dac,plus good AAs ,you will be hungry too...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Insulin with Gh worked for me well years back in1990 or so,around the time i met Robby Robinson.I was at the end of a pharma pen course,went from 18st to 21st in 12 weeks!I did everything 100%correct,weights where massive too,I think realy it is about cost mainly,it works but you need everything else done first,icing on the cake and all.....
> 
> Things have advanced since,now you pulse peptides,then add GH to follow it so you need less synth.
> 
> For you Ghrp6 and Modgrf 1295 non dac,plus good AAs ,you will be hungry too...


ill be getting back to u on this mate, cheers x


----------



## biglbs

No worries Janice:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 16oz chicken bashed out flat in a bag with seasoning/rosemary/garlic/chilli,cooked in evoo with sweet spud and yes,half cabbage...150g prot total


Add 10 oz rump,50g pasta,75 g sprouts and a leak= 110g prot

450g chicken/olives/mixed herbs/90g chilli w/meal pasta 160g prot, sub= 420g prot.

60g in 40g oats later, day total 490g,250g carbs,low fat


----------



## Replicator

my heads gone wi all taht insulin and stuff

yea Peps are good , I can vouch for them


----------



## Replicator

Whats wi thsi doulbe posting thing again :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

Bought a top omron blood pressure monitor(extra large arm cuff,as guns gettin well big lol) as upping gear dose,

Great news,when doc did it last time it was 145/78 and that was down from 155/95,

My current level on mild AAS course of 450mg/wk is 112/63,i am fooking amazed.Cholesterol last measure 5 months back was 3.2 with 50/50 split.

All other levels were mid range and good ,all bar Test at 7,when range was 8-32 or something like that.

This not drinkin/training/cardio/diet thing is something a?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> my heads gone wi all taht insulin and stuff
> 
> yea Peps are good , I can vouch for them


Looking rather good on them too Rep


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella...hope you're having a good evening...I don't understand any of the postings about gear and stuff....doh! but can I ask how you cook your cabbage? I tend to stir fry mine or make a coleslaw..do you microwave yours? I sometimes do that too but it's a bit bland....mebbe I should add spices or something...anyhoo.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Glad ur healthy mate......mine was 97/46 last time at the docs lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Glad ur healthy mate......mine was 97/46 last time at the docs lol


Is that too low?

I am 49 remember


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella...hope you're having a good evening...I don't understand any of the postings about gear and stuff....doh! but can I ask how you cook your cabbage? I tend to stir fry mine or make a coleslaw..do you microwave yours? I sometimes do that too but it's a bit bland....mebbe I should add spices or something...anyhoo.....


Often different ways

Microwave,yum

Boil in pan and then boil pasta in water for nutrient uptake

part boil then finish in evoo with spud/pepper mmmmnom

Raw,blanched

Cabbagery complete x


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Is that too low?
> 
> I am 49 remember


Just under the too low bracket...but he said it's cos I'm a fit cvnt and sent is on my way lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Just under the too low bracket...but he said it's cos I'm a fit cvnt and sent is on my way lol


Watchin euro sport 2 strongman!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Just flicked it on, is this current then? I thought Felix was out injured. Lalas is a beast


----------



## biglbs

Not current,this years,lead up to strongest world that i think z has???


----------



## George-Bean

Tell me more about putting chicken in a bag and stamping on it?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Tell me more about putting chicken in a bag and stamping on it?


Put your, lightly ground choice of herbs/seasoning on top and below chicken breast,rub in then put in freezer bag and beat it into a flat and equaly thick 'patty',leave in fridge overnight(long as no citrus-cooks or salt -dries it out).Heat pan to usual hot status oil the meat(as you do already mate) and cook faST,IT TAKES ONLY A FEW MINS/SIDE ,turn every min to keep moisture content in,,,,,,,nomnomnom....Enjoy

Good morning my tappers and shunters.....


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mate, hows the erse for c0ck dabs today?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...gonna try the chicken thing this weekend..I didn't think about bashing it to a pulp to make it cook quicker..

Have a lovely weekend away at the forest. Take care, relax, eat well and see ya when you get back mister..x.x


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Back and Bi

seated,supported row

2 x 20 100lb warm up

1 x 10 150lb

1 x 8 210lb

1 x 6 stack

cable pull down narrow grip

1 x 15 60k

1 x 10 110k stack

1 x 8 110k stack

wide grip to chest

1 x 10 80k

1 x 7 110k stack

single arm rows

1 x 35k x 18 reps

1 x 40k x 15 reps

1 x 45 k x 10

1 x 50k x 10

2 x hammer curls,stopped as pulling forearm.

Then to Cafe pint of milk ace cream pb and chck/bana flavour,then a 4 bacon s/w on white bread as post workout carb up.....

100g oats 70g protein when i got up.

protein so far 160g


----------



## Replicator

View attachment 100343
BOO


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> View attachment 100343
> BOO


?


----------



## chris27

Hope you have a lovely weekend away @biglbs


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Hope you have a lovely weekend away @biglbs


Kind of you mate thanks,hope yours is a good one and ,,,,well......warm!!


----------



## chris27

Thanks mate the old kennel can get cold , Watch out for them bears....... take a cross bow with ya and try get a deer few venison steaks would be nice hehe


----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Thanks mate the old kennel can get cold , Watch out for them bears....... take a cross bow with ya and try get a deer few venison steaks would be nice hehe


Now that is a plan:devil2:


----------



## chris27

biglbs said:


> Now that is a plan:devil2:


I love it when a plan comes together (Think that saying is out of the A team)


----------



## Replicator

QUOTE=biglbs;3628238]?


----------



## Replicator

chris27 said:


> I love it when a plan comes together (Think that saying is out of the A team)


it is yes


----------



## JANIKvonD

Have I missed something here?....where the fek u off too this w.e..


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> Have I missed something here?....where the fek u off too this w.e..


he's of to the forrest again .......................well he is a bear after all :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean

Chicken stamping reps mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD

i just repped u GB thinking u were flinty with that avi!!! im sure u will have earnt them by the time iv coucht up with ur w.e antics


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bigane, how was the w.e?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...hope you had a great weekend at the Forest, prolly on your way back today I should think cos you tend to have a slightly longer weekend if you go away...hope everyone is well and happy at yours...Happy monday... :clap:


----------



## infernal0988

morning buddy  Whats the battle plan for today then?


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> QUOTE=biglbs;3628238]?


you didnt get a fright then ................
View attachment 100350


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> morning buddy  Whats the battle plan for today then?


To get hoe and .......daaadaaaaa!hooray done! You ok?



Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...hope you had a great weekend at the Forest, prolly on your way back today I should think cos you tend to have a slightly longer weekend if you go away...hope everyone is well and happy at yours...Happy monday... :clap:


You know me well my friend,always take a day or two over,if you can you should i beleive xxx Hope your well



JANIKvonD said:


> morning bigane, how was the w.e?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> you didnt get a fright then ................
> View attachment 100350


All is great guys,back again needing the gym,due chest /tri,*anyone fancy a play?*


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> All is great guys,back again needing the gym,due chest /tri,*anyone fancy a play?*


maybe tomorrow.....im dade the day


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> maybe tomorrow.....im dade the day


What is up dude?


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> maybe tomorrow.....im dade the day


What is up dude?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well food was not enough and not good enough Sun and most of Sat,so feel flat

Did not drink very much Sat and two lasses wine Sun so happy there.

Playing catch up on food today now,steak in a mo had 150 g protein so far so will be 300 g after that,gonna try for 450!

Upping the gear a bit to my highest test level for years so should get strong soon

250 mg test oenanthate

250 mg test enanthate

with 250 mg boldenone (every 4 days for just two weeks as rbc will go too high and only want small increase thereoff,will replace with deca after-a theory)

50 mg provoiron per day cause it does nothing :whistling:

Will also add 50 mg testogel/day which will replace my natty level so all above will be excess!


----------



## George-Bean

So if you miss your calorie target you make up for it the next day?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> To get hoe and .......daaadaaaaa!hooray done! You ok?
> 
> You know me well my friend,always take a day or two over,if you can you should i beleive xxx Hope your well


Actually my goal for today hs been reached


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> So if you miss your calorie target you make up for it the next day?


No ,where did i say that mate?


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well food was not enough and not good enough Sun and most of Sat,so feel flat
> 
> Did not drink very much Sat and two lasses wine Sun so happy there.
> 
> Playing catch up on food today now,steak in a mo had 150 g protein so far so will be 300 g after that,gonna try for 450!
> 
> Upping the gear a bit to my highest test level for years so should get strong soon
> 
> 250 mg test oenanthate
> 
> 250 mg test enanthate
> 
> with 250 mg boldenone (every 4 days for just two weeks as rbc will go too high and only want small increase thereoff,will replace with deca after-a theory)
> 
> 50 mg provoiron per day cause it does nothing :whistling:
> 
> Will also add 50 mg testogel/day which will replace my natty level so all above will be excess!


perhaps I misunderstood mate


----------



## GreedyBen

Hope you had a great weekend big fella!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> perhaps I misunderstood mate


Ah yes,i see,well no catch up today was meant,bloody poota,thanks for givin a sh1t bud xx


----------



## biglbs

GreedyBen said:


> Hope you had a great weekend big fella!


Thanks mate,you ok?How is everything ?


----------



## biglbs

m


----------



## 25434

Gunite BigFella...have a good sleep and wake up tomorra refreshed and ready for the day...nearly Tuesday...whoop!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Gunite BigFella...have a good sleep and wake up tomorra refreshed and ready for the day...nearly Tuesday...whoop!


I am supercharged for chestmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!

Sleep well my yummy lady xx


----------



## biglbs

Morning everyone or anyone


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Morning everyone or anyone


morning my hunk of beef.. hows it going mate. thanks for call last night. sorry if i sounded vague the line was a bit poor and couldnt make out what you were saying lol... but always good to hear from you bro.. now make that iron your biatch and smash the fcuk out of it x


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Morning everyone or anyone


morning mate. hope you are well


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> morning my hunk of beef.. hows it going mate. thanks for call last night. sorry if i sounded vague the line was a bit poor and couldnt make out what you were saying lol... but always good to hear from you bro.. now make that iron your biatch and smash the fcuk out of it x


It's yor fookin accent!!! :innocent:



tyramhall said:


> morning mate. hope you are well


All great,having pre workout meal of tin hot dogs and 2 white toast with butter than an orange then chest,,,feeling very good....


----------



## Replicator

Hello
View attachment 100684


----------



## 25434

Morning..errr...I mean...afternoon BigFella...sorry I'm in late today, work is bleurrrgh today.....hope you're okay.......

TOAST AND BUTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

My fave thing in the whoooooooooooooooooooole world...oh boy i'm so jealous...slurrrrp...you can keep the hot dogs though...but...but...toast? yum!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well that was sh1t after feeling up for it too....

Bench

1 x 20 @ 60k

1 x 10 @ 100k

1 x 6 @ 100k

1 x 4 @ 140k to fail

1 x 10 slow @100kto fail

1 x 7's @60k, to fail

3 x 100k cgbp all to fail around 9 reps

tricep pushdowns (stack 30 reps)and single arm standard/reverse grip supersets x 2

Ok i suppose

then 70 mix protein blend,pint milk,10 dates,60 g oats,nice blend with spoon finish


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Ok i suppose
> 
> MORE than ok BigFella..you could have just downed tools and not done it at all when you first started having trouble and you didn't
> 
> You could have injured yoursefl trying to get a bigger weight but you didn't.....
> 
> We all get days like this don't we? it's the ying and the yang BigFalla......the next workout you have will be MEGAMEGA...right?
> 
> of course right....
> 
> I love the sound of the protein mix with dates and oats...that must taste fab! and I'm off to get some dates tomorra to try it for my brekkie the next day...I love dates...sweet and make your eyeballs go crossed with the yumminess...
> 
> or is that just me:drool: hee hee..
> 
> Come you!! you did a workout and it was fab no matter what you think....x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Cheers mate,Btw dates are full of simple sugar and carbs,great pre or post workout but not Brekkie.lol


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Oh bum! rethink...rethink...will move to the evening after my workout...will taste even better then cos I'll be in me jammies on the sofa like lady muck drinking it whilst watching the film..cool! hahahaa....thank you for telling me that BigFella or I'd be drinking every morning thinking how good I'm being whilst feeding my hips!! hahaha....


----------



## Replicator

Flubs said:


> Morning..errr...I mean...afternoon BigFella...sorry I'm in late today, work is bleurrrgh today.....hope you're okay.......
> 
> TOAST AND BUTTEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!
> 
> My fave thing in the whoooooooooooooooooooole world...oh boy i'm so jealous...slurrrrp...you can keep the hot dogs though...but...but...toast? yum!


Flubs .!!!!!!! Toast and butter ....Gummy Bears ......malted milks .... :nono:
View attachment 100703


----------



## biglbs

:rockondd day for food too

60 g oats 70g powder pint milk=90g prot

hot dogs pre workout on 2 tst=45gprot

post 100g protein/dates oats= 120g prot

traditionaly smoked haddock 340g spud/broccoli= 65g prot sub = 320g prot. carbs low


----------



## Queenie

Mmmm smoked haddock... Will need to buy that now


----------



## biglbs

was awsome too,however house stinks of fish now,glad wife was in when i cooked it.....


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> :rockondd day for food too
> 
> 60 g oats 70g powder pint milk=90g prot
> 
> hot dogs pre workout on 2 tst=45gprot
> 
> post 100g protein/dates oats= 120g prot
> 
> traditionaly smoked haddock 340g spud/broccoli= 65g prot sub = 320g prot. carbs low


 Plus 450g steak,very small sweet spud......,and......wait for it half a cabbage,prot. 140g

food done,prot total 460g,will have mixed prot powder 40 g to make 500g at bed time.


----------



## Guest

Some eating that big man.


----------



## flinty90

good eating meaty man x


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> Some eating that big man.





flinty90 said:


> good eating meaty man x


Would you believe i am hungry all day on this,working for me,nice and slow,but constant recomp,though it will get faster next week as boldone would have kicked in,then after that deca 300mg week/prov/3 sust/week.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Would you believe i am hungry all day on this,working for me,nice and slow,but constant recomp,though it will get faster next week as boldone would have kicked in,then after that deca 300mg week/prov/3 sust/week.


yes mate i believe every word lol i have lived it for 9 weeks now lol.. its truly ridiculous lol..


----------



## biglbs

Tell you what i am 400lb right now,but i jump up real fast from floor/chairs and feel great,am seeing new lines on forearms showing muscle bellies/watch strap so loose it spins,lost loads of my hips and rear,amazing stuff this.


----------



## biglbs

Blood pressure is now 132/64 FFs!


----------



## biglbs

MORNING TAPPERS AND SHUNTERS...have a great day.

I have cardio and then paperwork,so will be on here a bit...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> MORNING TAPPERS AND SHUNTERS...have a great day.
> 
> I have cardio and then paperwork,so will be on here a bit...


Morning !  Have a great cardio session hope the paper work aint to much


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning !  Have a great cardio session hope the paper work aint to much


Hay it is better than hard manual graft a?

Will press on with cardio,seeing results slow but sure now.


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Hay it is better than hard manual graft a?
> 
> Will press on with cardio,seeing results slow but sure now.


You on a cal deficit as well? Watching your fat and salt intake i hope


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Blood pressure is now 132/64 FFs!


That is brill mate, I think BP is imo one of the single most important things to control. :thumb:

Sadly, my old man had high BP, & yes a stroke followed too. Was rather fond of Whiskey though!


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> You on a cal deficit as well? Watching your fat and salt intake i hope


Salt and fat low,look at my food,it is logged under:rockon:tag along with training for ease of finding.

Protein 500g carbs 200-300g day depending on activities,fats minimul,recomping well on this,i eat lots veg too!!


----------



## Queenie

Morning lbs!! Have a good one


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Salt and fat low,look at my food,it is logged under:rockon:tag along with training for ease of finding.
> 
> Protein 500g carbs 200-300g day depending on activities,fats minimul,recomping well on this,i eat lots veg too!!


Good ! Eat loads of fiber rich veggies to keep that natural insulin flowing steady


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Morning lbs!! Have a good one


Morning Q YOU TOO XX


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Good ! Eat loads of fiber rich veggies to keep that natural insulin flowing steady


Also i love the effect from iodine within it, working my thyroid for me=Win/win a buddy?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Also i love the effect from iodine within it, working my thyroid for me=Win/win a buddy?


Yep its a win win!  I myself adore broccoli!


----------



## flinty90

morning big boy.. have a good day bro... x


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Yep its a win win!  I myself adore broccoli!


I hear that has lots of iron in like my seasonal cabbage,so go to use as weights too:laugh:

Bloody superfood is broccoli!

Do you find the practice at posing is making you harder and more flexible,Arnold used to pose for hours as a form of cardio,non stop,one into the next,it fooks you up,try it for an hour!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....have a great day...we're halfway through the week now...hoooraaaaahhh...


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....have a great day...we're halfway through the week now...hoooraaaaahhh...


well this afternoon we will be lol...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> I hear that has lots of iron in like my seasonal cabbage,so go to use as weights too:laugh:
> 
> Bloody superfood is broccoli!
> 
> Do you find the practice at posing is making you harder and more flexible,Arnold used to pose for hours as a form of cardio,non stop,one into the next,it fooks you up,try it for an hour!


Posing has really loosened me up and i really practice hard at it  I love it its like a art form


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning big man, have a good-un


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....have a great day...we're halfway through the week now...hoooraaaaahhh...


Hi Flubbsi,always a brightener when you pop in,i see your having fun doing classes


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning big man, have a good-un


You too fella,glad to see your on the up,eggs owed when ready!!!


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Posing has really loosened me up and i really practice hard at it  I love it its like a art form


Do you study their antics from film and copy or is there specific info some place?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> View attachment 100746
> 
> 
> Hi Flubbsi,always a brightener when you pop in,i see your having fun doing classes
> View attachment 100745


omg! BigFella..it was a total tragedy, I can't begin to tell you how torturous it was...I've got now idea how people do that really..and the noise!!! oh dear...the lady who was taking the class kept going "whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oh yeah ladies, move those legs, move those arms, swing it, swing it"...lawwwd!!! awful, just awful...hahaha....you deffo would have laughed your socks clean off if you had seen me bouncing around like a nutter flailing my arms around with no recognisable logic to 'em..just literally flailing!! hahahaha....hee heee...good to try something different though..

I seriously thought about going to the loo and just not going back to the class but I'm too bloody minded for that so I stuck it out like a brave little soldier..hahahahaha.....


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> omg! BigFella..it was a total tragedy, I can't begin to tell you how torturous it was...I've got now idea how people do that really..and the noise!!! oh dear...the lady who was taking the class kept going "whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oh yeah ladies, move those legs, move those arms, swing it, swing it"...lawwwd!!! awful, just awful...hahaha....you deffo would have laughed your socks clean off if you had seen me bouncing around like a nutter flailing my arms around with no recognisable logic to 'em..just literally flailing!! hahahaha....hee heee...good to try something different though..
> 
> I seriously thought about going to the loo and just not going back to the class but I'm too bloody minded for that so I stuck it out like a brave little soldier..hahahahaha.....


sounds like hqving sex with me pmsl x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sounds like hqving sex with me pmsl x


Pmsl what the brave'little soldier'bit at end!!??


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Fasted Cardio 25mins

5 x leg press @150k x 8 reps

done and wobbly,great pump.

then home for 12 dates,10 mins later protein,10 mins later oats 100g prot.=90g


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Do you study their antics from film and copy or is there specific info some place?


I look at their posing routines on youtube & i search for greek statues and classical art poses on google


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Pmsl what the brave'little soldier'bit at end!!??


hee hee...was just being stoopid..ya know..for soldiering on amongst the heavily made up and lycra clad women who were perfectly jumping about whilst I was in my too short kecks, sweating like a rhino in a sauna and well...just feeling very out of place...i think I should have been awarded a medal for staying in there...hahaha....

leg press..ouch!! make no wonder your legs were wobberling about after that.....great!!! hee heee...achey legs dahhhhhling...one must, one must....hahahaah


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> I look at their posing routines on youtube & i search for greek statues and classical art poses on google


pOST UP A VID,WOULD BE GREAT TO SEE YOUR PROGRESSION ON, GENUINELY INTERESTED,VERY RARE.....FOOK caps lock sorry mate.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> hee hee...was just being stoopid..ya know..for soldiering on amongst the heavily made up and lycra clad women who were perfectly jumping about whilst I was in my too short kecks, sweating like a rhino in a sauna and well...just feeling very out of place...i think I should have been awarded a medal for staying in there...hahaha....
> 
> leg press..ouch!! make no wonder your legs were wobberling about after that.....great!!! hee heee...achey legs dahhhhhling...one must, one must....hahahaah


I know mate,i was quoting Flints there pmsl

I have and will be for today repeating the vision in my head,so funny!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> pOST UP A VID,WOULD BE GREAT TO SEE YOUR PROGRESSION ON, GENUINELY INTERESTED,VERY RARE.....FOOK caps lock sorry mate.


Will probably start doing that soon


----------



## 25434

oh! durrr..sorry BigFella...I just re-read it and I get what you mean now..hee heee... :blush:

got me coat and leaving quickly :laugh:


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> Posing has really loosened me up and i really practice hard at it  I love it its like a art form


ive got one o them poses like yours in your avi from when i dieted doon tay 10% bf 4 years ago ......

View attachment 100777


----------



## latblaster

If I was to pose you'd all throw up!


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> If I was to pose you'd all throw up!


Try us....dare ya...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> ive got one o them poses like yours in your avi from when i dieted doon tay 10% bf 4 years ago ......
> 
> View attachment 100777


ye looked better than most would at 20 mate,repped when i can as for poses,i will leave that to you BB folk,but i do admire great posing Tbh


----------



## Keeks

Definatley agree with the posing thing, its a work out in itself, using all your muscles. Tires you out and makes you ache, but its fun! :thumb: Throw on some heels and its even funner!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Definatley agree with the posing thing, its a work out in itself, using all your muscles. Tires you out and makes you ache, but its fun! :thumb: Throw on some heels and its even funner!


That's what i have been lacking,,,heals,now where did i,......


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> That's what i have been laking,,,heals,now where did i,......


fcuh off bro there under the bed atbside of your slippers lol.. x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> fcuh off bro there under the bed atbside of your slippers lol.. x


next to the butt plugs you sent:cool:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> next to the butt plugs you sent:cool:


where they big enough bro.. ?? 62 inch diameter was biggest i had..lol


----------



## George-Bean

I know its rude, but When Rach brings home a new pair of shoes and says "What do you think of these?" I always say "hold them up near your ears so I can see what they are like better" she doesn't get it and she does it lol.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> where they big enough bro.. ?? 62 inch diameter was biggest i had..lol


I was thinking that myself,can we not use one of your core drills and make one out of granit?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> I know its rude, but When Rach brings home a new pair of shoes and says "What do you think of these?" I always say "hold them up near your ears so I can see what they are like better" she doesn't get it and she does it lol.


lol your so naughty george pmsl


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Fasted Cardio 25mins
> 
> 5 x leg press @150k x 8 reps
> 
> done and wobbly,great pump.
> 
> then home for 12 dates,10 mins later protein,10 mins later oats 100g prot.=90g


 Then a 400g steak/jacket/sprouts= 120g prot

another 70 mixed powders with 4 weetabix and milk=90g protein

250g thai style chicken in coconut with half cabbage and jaket spud=70g protein, so total =370g plus steak/egg= 110g so 470g in end!


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> Then a 400g steak/jacket/sprouts= 120g prot
> 
> another 70 mixed powders with 4 weetabix and milk=90g protein
> 
> 250g thai style chicken in coconut with half cabbage and jaket spud=70g protein, so total =370g plus steak/egg= 110g so 470g in end!


Couldnt get your hands on a cabbage today lol.

On a serious note, my ass is blowing like the plusnet band, I gotta get it under control, any tips?


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Couldnt get your hands on a cabbage today lol.
> 
> On a serious note, my ass is blowing like the plusnet band, I gotta get it under control, any tips?


Teach it music,also charcol tabs supposed to help,makes the teath black too,dunno if it effects anything else though,makes poo black.


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> ive got one o them poses like yours in your avi from when i dieted doon tay 10% bf 4 years ago ......
> 
> View attachment 100777


Dammit your so much better then me hehe


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> Dammit your so much better then me hehe


i reckon i look a rigtht skinny fvcker :crying:


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> i reckon i look a rigtht skinny fvcker :crying:


NNNaaahhhh mate you look really good !


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> NNNaaahhhh mate you look really good !


I prefer the way I am now


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> I prefer the way I am now


MMmmmm like me i prefer to be heavier all though i dont look as good bulked.


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> MMmmmm like me i prefer to be heavier all though i dont look as good bulked.


i feel fine with it 200lb at 15% (avater)


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> i feel fine with it 200lb at 15% (avater)


Thats good i am really liking my first time dieting down & i believe that dieting down will help me reach a new bodyweight when i bulk again.


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Thats good i am really liking my first time dieting down & i believe that dieting down will help me reach a new bodyweight when i bulk again.


I recon so mate.



Replicator said:


> i feel fine with it 200lb at 15% (avater)


 i weigh double that:lol:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella..have a good day....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella..have a good day....


Morning ,you too xx


----------



## infernal0988

Morning! Whats your plans for today mate?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning! Whats your plans for today mate?


daughter to nursery/w-saler/cafe/home/new carpet fitted to hall/dining room/may train plus paperwork,you mate?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> daughter to nursery/w-saler/cafe/home/new carpet fitted to hall/dining room/may train plus paperwork,you mate?


Eat let seeeeeee oh and eat and eat aaaaannnnnddddd train and eat & eat lol


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Eat let seeeeeee oh and eat and eat aaaaannnnnddddd train and eat & eat lol


Better get her up now,speak later mate x


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Better get her up now,speak later mate x


Laters


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> daughter to nursery/w-saler/cafe/home/new carpet fitted to hall/dining room/may train plus paperwork,you mate?


And eat :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

@infernal0988

If you've got 9 minutes to spare, take a look at my new thread.


----------



## infernal0988

latblaster said:


> @infernal0988
> 
> If you've got 9 minutes to spare, take a look at my new thread.


Sure mate


----------



## biglbs

Eating 10oz thai hot chicken with scotch bonnets..


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Eating 10oz thai hot chicken with scotch bonnets..


scotch bonnets...oh my lawwwwd!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Eating 10oz thai hot chicken with scotch bonnets..


Nice work :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> scotch bonnets...oh my lawwwwd!





R0BLET said:


> Nice work :beer:


Looks like i just walked out of brothel after being plunged into a pool...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Looks like i just walked out of brothel after being plunged into a pool...


The wet look is in at the moment lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning pumper x


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Any workouts today?


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well it has finaly started coming off 5lb in a week 395lbs,but look far bigger,happy all around realy,picked up sus and deca ready for next phase..


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> The wet look is in at the moment lol


lol,i saw it first time around too:thumbup1:



JANIKvonD said:


> morning pumper x





tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Any workouts today?


Hi guys,that is w/saler done along with 4 POACHED ON W/MEAL TST AND 2 BACON=38g protein

Will train boulders if i get a mo....


----------



## biglbs

Oh yes i got a big compliment today from my mate who runs a gym and all his cronies,

"Fook me you have put some size on,you must be 21 stone at least by now,you're lookin real well"

Every cvnt in there fell over when i said"No mate about 29stone",i felt pretty good about that too,this is the guy that came 2nd in the Arnold in his class this year

These were the comments i used to get and i feel pretty good that they are returning,i am itching to notch it up a gear now,fookin awsome.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Oh yes i got a big compliment today from my mate who runs a gym and all his cronies,
> 
> "Fook me you have put some size on,you must be 21 stone at least by now,you're lookin real well"
> 
> Every cvnt in there fell over when i said"No mate about 29stone",i felt pretty good about that too,this is the guy that came 2nd in the Arnold in his class this year
> 
> These were the comments i used to get and i feel pretty good that they are returning,i am itching to notch it up a gear now,fookin awsome.


fukin brilliant ya big cvnt! u know ur doing well when someone of that level is commenting. glad its going well :beer:


----------



## Replicator

latblaster said:


> @infernal0988
> 
> If you've got 9 minutes to spare, take a look at my new thread.


link please


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> fukin brilliant ya big cvnt! u know ur doing well when someone of that level is commenting. glad its going well :beer:


Bump^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## latblaster

Replicator said:


> link please


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/201631-economics-real-god.html


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

boy came over and we did boulders

Seated back supported(no cheating)

Press 15 x 20k

12 x 40k

10 x 60k

7 x 80k

3 x 110k fail

1 x 120k,then fail

2 x110k,3 x 80k,5 x 60k drop set all to fail

3 x cable upright rows stack x 15 reps fail on last

3 x face pulls stack 12 down to 10 reps

Shoulders purple cannot lift arms,,,lol

i do not do front delts as bench gets them well enough,thanks guys


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Prot so far 160g plus dates,protein powder milk/oats apre train=260g

Bought 10kg sprouts for £8 will cook/freeze some lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> boy came over and we did boulders
> 
> * Seated back supported(no cheating)*
> 
> Press 15 x 20k
> 
> 12 x 40k
> 
> 10 x 60k
> 
> 7 x 80k
> 
> 3 x 110k fail
> 
> 1 x 120k,then fail
> 
> 2 x110k,3 x 80k,5 x 60k drop set all to fail
> 
> 3 x cable upright rows stack x 15 reps fail on last
> 
> 3 x face pulls stack 12 down to 10 reps
> 
> Shoulders purple cannot lift arms,,,lol
> 
> i do not do front delts as bench gets them well enough,thanks guys


how does 1 cheat with unsupported back?

another thing iv noticed when folks do supported back is they often have the back support back (very high incline) i use absolute vertical.....you?  x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> how does 1 cheat with unsupported back?
> 
> another thing iv noticed when folks do supported back is they often have the back support back (very high incline) i use absolute vertical.....you?  x


VERT only way to go or front delts become an issue,if back is not supported you can jerk it up to a degree,no chance if you cannot move,it totaly hits delts,my weight was down on this ,i realy should be on 140k x1,give it a couple of weeks imo


----------



## flinty90

nice session big boyyy... im fcukin hapy today as im back at home and maybe here for a week ohhhh yeeeaaaahhh X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> nice session big boyyy... im fcukin hapy today as im back at home and maybe here for a week ohhhh yeeeaaaahhh X


Hay that is great mate,i see your workout schedule is booked:lol:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Pinned 250mg boldone and 250mg ethanate total dose this week 750mg/500mg,my highest for years and years,lets see what i got in this ol crate,pedal to the metal


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> boy came over and we did boulders
> 
> Seated back supported(no cheating)
> 
> Press 15 x 20k
> 
> 12 x 40k
> 
> 10 x 60k
> 
> 7 x 80k
> 
> 3 x 110k fail
> 
> 1 x 120k,then fail
> 
> 2 x110k,3 x 80k,5 x 60k drop set all to fail
> 
> 3 x cable upright rows stack x 15 reps fail on last
> 
> 3 x face pulls stack 12 down to 10 reps
> 
> Shoulders purple cannot lift arms,,,lol
> 
> i do not do front delts as bench gets them well enough,thanks guys


And I hope ye took a note o that m8 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> And I hope ye took a note o that m8 :lol:


All in my brain m8,no good on here banter loses it:lol:


----------



## biglbs

I know a few of you will like the latter part of this vid.


----------



## biglbs

OOOOOOOOOps bottle wine and pizza nice though!


----------



## George-Bean

120k on shoulders lol, holy crap.


----------



## flinty90

big poonds was your shoulder press on smith or in a power cage ???


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> 120k on shoulders lol, holy crap.


Weak as a kitten!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> big poonds was your shoulder press on smith or in a power cage ???


Smith supported/strict


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Weak as a kitten!


LOL weak my ring... i did 110kg smith shoulder press with george on sunday but that felt heavy last weekend lol.... i had done 3 sessions on trot i suppose :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> big poonds was your shoulder press on smith or in a power cage ???


Why mate?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL weak my ring... i did 110kg smith shoulder press with george on sunday but that felt heavy last weekend lol.... i had done 3 sessions on trot i suppose :whistling:


Nah normal is 120 but now lookin for 130 as bits between do not interest me honestly


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Why mate?


cos ya didnt say mate thats all... i do most of my shoulder stuff (bigger weights) on smith , just thought you were beasting the fcuk out of it and making sure you werent doing standing press at that weight lol !! then i would be really scared haha X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> cos ya didnt say mate thats all... i do most of my shoulder stuff (bigger weights) on smith , just thought you were beasting the fcuk out of it and making sure you werent doing standing press at that weight lol !! then i would be really scared haha X


Standing is easy,use legs a bit etc,however my ol spine will not allow.I dare not say what i have pressed in years gone or strongfolk may feel daft now.


----------



## biglbs

HYowever i will say what happens next


----------



## BestBefore1989

Dam, wish I didn't press like a little girl :crying:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, wish I didn't press like a little girl :crying:


I like to think of it as light,even use smaller plates to make it look less,it helps me lift,an odd cvnt i know.


----------



## biglbs

Friday,yes hoot hoot,

Not too much on today,feel great but sore all over bar back/bi so may explore them and burn carbs from the pizza of with cardio too,or i may do nothing and grow,mmmm,thinking........

Anyhow hi all x


----------



## tyramhall

Morning!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Morning!


Hi dude,what ya up to my friend?


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Hi dude,what ya up to my friend?


Nothing exciting. Trying to get the design of a new 4 bedroom detached house to work lol.

You??


----------



## Queenie

I vote cardio at least! Then poss and back & bi session later. You can rest tomorrow! 

Have u tried making a meatzza?


----------



## flinty90

MOOOORNNNIIIIN !!


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam, wish I didn't press like a little girl :crying:


Dam...wish I didn't press like a little.....OH WAIT! :laugh: :laugh:

see what I did there? a joke? cough....

seemed like a good idea at the time....


----------



## 25434

Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeng BigFella...

Happy weekend to ya... :bounce: ....


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> MOOOORNNNIIIIN !!


HI



BestBefore1989 said:


> morning mate


HI



Flubs said:


> Dam...wish I didn't press like a little.....OH WAIT! :laugh: :laugh:Well thought that....
> 
> see what I did there? a joke? cough....
> 
> seemed like a good idea at the time....





Flubs said:


> Morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeng BigFella...
> 
> Happy weekend to ya... :bounce: ....


Enjoy buddy..


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Nothing exciting. Trying to get the design of a new 4 bedroom detached house to work lol.
> 
> You??


Not sure,Q IS BULLYING ME again:whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning boaby pocket


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Ok further to @RXQueenie bullying me i did back(sorry Q no cardio but thanks))

Wide pulldown

1 x 20 @ 50kg

1 x 15 @ 60kg

2 x 10 @ 100kg (stack)

1 x 6 near fail @ 120k(pinned weight on)

3 x Cgp @100,pause at bottom and neg every rep all to fail

one arm rows 35 k x 15 reps

50k x 14/11/10/8 reps failed last set only, all reps slow and strict pause at top and slow neg.

will make up a 60kor 70k d/bell next week as kit present to do so upto 160k i suppose

Food thus far

100g oats,80g prot

post workout 10 date and a piece of veg pizza left over now for 100g protein to follow it into cells.,prot sub 180g


----------



## Queenie

I'm in a good mood so I'll let u off


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

10 oz chicken/sprouts(too manymg/70g(dry weight)pasta=100g prot,sub=280g


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 10 oz chicken/*sprouts(too manymg/70g(dry weight)*pasta=100g prot,sub=280g


i wouldnt even count them in mate....or atleast i dont. completely different carb/cal and used in a completely different way.....but wtf do i know :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> i wouldnt even count them in mate....or atleast i dont. completely different carb/cal and used in a completely different way.....but wtf do i know :lol:


I don't,the Mrs is complaining:lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I don't,the Mrs is complaining:lol:


lmfao! brilliant. mine decided to cook cauli/broc in the slow cooker yest.....got in and they had been on for hours! house was reeking!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lmfao! brilliant. mine decided to cook cauli/broc in the slow cooker yest.....got in and they had been on for hours! house was reeking!


Oh mate,that is nearly as bad as my protein/sprout powered gas works,,,,,foooombah!


----------



## Replicator

evening ..................nearly !


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> evening ..................nearly !


Tis now,high


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella..I love sprouts..I could eat them every day easy, and I love cauliflower and broccoli too....lol...they do stink the house out and errrm there are the other effects too...not so good..hahaha...cough.....but I do love to eat them...I shred the sprouts and stir fry them with other veggies, or just microwave them and eat them with salt and pepper and errmm..shhhhhh...some really good melted butter....yum.....only a little bit though...


----------



## Keeks

Yep, sprouts aren't just for Xmas, they're an all year round winner! :thumb: My mum even has sprout butties!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella..I love sprouts..I could eat them every day easy, and I love cauliflower and broccoli too....lol...they do stink the house out and errrm there are the other effects too...not so good..hahaha...cough.....but I do love to eat them...I shred the sprouts and stir fry them with other veggies, or just microwave them and eat them with salt and pepper and errmm..shhhhhh...some really good melted butter....yum.....only a little bit though...


Thanks for that teaser,i would love to try it out,another is stir fry with bacon/onion/garlic/seasoning/cumin! xx



Keeks said:


> Yep, sprouts aren't just for Xmas, they're an all year round winner! :thumb: My mum even has sprout butties!


Why do we have them only around christmas ?Odd a?well i eat loads of greens all the time,plus fruit,never used to! xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Thanks for that teaser,i would love to try it out,another is stir fry with bacon/onion/garlic/seasoning/cumin! xx
> 
> Why do we have them only around christmas ?Odd a?well i eat loads of greens all the time,plus fruit,never used to! xx
> 
> View attachment 101057


I know, weird but I have them all year round, they're fab and whatever people say......they dont taste like washing up liquid! x


----------



## 25434

true...I really love 'em....put 'em in salads too ....hee hee...sorry to hijack the sprout thread BigFella but Keeks...you look so fab in your avi...darn it! sigh...I'm perspiring...i mean aspiring to get a butt like yours...lol...slowly working it's way up from my knees as we speak...lol...I think even bigFella's bum would be firmer than mine right now...hahahaa...

right then...time for me to have me cuppa and veg in front of the tv...(see what I did there? veg? sprouts?...oh yeah...my humour is picking up...isn't it?...I'm sure it is...somewhere in the world...hahaha)

Gunite, sleep tight...x


----------



## Keeks

Flubs said:


> true...I really love 'em....put 'em in salads too ....hee hee...sorry to hijack the sprout thread BigFella but Keeks...you look so fab in your avi...darn it! sigh...I'm perspiring...i mean aspiring to get a butt like yours...lol...slowly working it's way up from my knees as we speak...lol...I think even bigFella's bum would be firmer than mine right now...hahahaa...
> 
> right then...time for me to have me cuppa and veg in front of the tv...(see what I did there? veg? sprouts?...oh yeah...my humour is picking up...isn't it?...I'm sure it is...somewhere in the world...hahaha)
> 
> Gunite, sleep tight...x


PMSL, I like it, enjoying you vegging! 

And thank you, keep at it and you'll get there hun, and enjoy eating sprouts on the way! Loadsa green veg, cant beat it! :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> I know, weird but I have them all year round, they're fab and whatever people say......they dont taste like washing up liquid! x


Secret is noy to overcook imo



Flubs said:


> true...I really love 'em....put 'em in salads too ....hee hee...sorry to hijack the sprout thread BigFella but Keeks...you look so fab in your avi...darn it! sigh...I'm perspiring...i mean aspiring to get a butt like yours...lol...slowly working it's way up from my knees as we speak...lol..>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.I think even bigFella's bum would be firmer than mine right now...hahahaa...<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> You what, firmer -even,my,grrrrrr,can go off people ya know,even with lovely legs like yours in avi x


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 10 oz chicken/sprouts(too manymg/70g(dry weight)pasta=100g prot,sub=280g


 :rockon:

Had shish kebeb/salad for tea,just lamb griddled healthy and lean and 75g protein

Just had 400g rump/two eggs and 150g sprouts another 130g right there so total today is 485g,

Carbs low today,approx 200g,fat higher though,i am making modest changes still,

over all most carbs Am,train then sugars/10 mins protein in water from monday/then oats in milk/continue balanced meals until evening when steak/eggs/veg is taken about 8/9 pm. Target 500g protein/200-300 g carbs fats cycled against carbs.3500 to 4000 cals dependent on training/cardio/manual work or on ass!

Simples


----------



## BestBefore1989

you off again for the weekend mate?

isnt it getting a bit cold for the woods?


----------



## Replicator

Morning


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Secret is noy to overcook imo
> 
> sorry BigFella...I was just having a tease on you, that's all....being Friday an' all...and...and...if you read it, it was actually a compliment cos I was saying that your bottom would be better than mine...cos men's bottoms are usually firmer than ladies bottoms aren't they? if they work out...so...errrr....
> 
> My humour is a work in progress......soz....hug? (((((((((((((((([]))))))))))))).....hee hee...have a good one...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> you off again for the weekend mate?
> 
> isnt it getting a bit cold for the woods?


Not this weekend buddy as it is too cold:lol:

Made me chuckle that,we have heating and jumpers at van it is lovely,i must take pics....

Guess what?Taking Mia to Hockley woods later for cardio! 

What you up to bud?


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning


Oi,oi.


----------



## flinty90

MORNING ya massive monster

Im overcome still looking at @Flubs pins in her avi.... been hiding them babies hasnt she lol...

you got plans today beefy ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> MORNING ya massive monster
> 
> Im overcome still looking at @Flubs pins in her avi.... been hiding them babies hasnt she lol...
> 
> you got plans today beefy ??


Morning Monster,those pins come out here and there,i hope she leaves them on this time,awsome.

It is Daddyday mate,me and my girl doing stuff,i love it........

:rockon:

60 g readyoats /80g protein in.


----------



## flinty90

Cool well have a good one mate

i on the other hand have got @R0BLET to destroy today lol...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> great pins flubs!!! excelent work :beer: have a rep


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning big guy! what u getting upta today?


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> morning big guy! what u getting upta today?


never mind....actually read ur posts instead of just liking them PMSL. daddy daughter day for me too


----------



## TELBOR

Morning Big Ounces!

Daddy daughter day here - soon as Flinty has crippled me 

Have a good one!


----------



## Guest

Enjoy your day mucka, not too much cabbage tho haha


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Not this weekend buddy as it is too cold:lol:
> 
> Made me chuckle that,we have heating and jumpers at van it is lovely,i must take pics....
> 
> Guess what?Taking Mia to Hockley woods later for cardio!
> 
> What you up to bud?


Cool

Its nice in Hockley woods :thumb:

got a light workout done and now have some unpaid overtime to do as I need to catch up on some work work that needs doing before Monday


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> never mind....actually read ur posts instead of just liking them PMSL. daddy daughter day for me too


Now there is an improvement,i read all those i like too,but on occasion forget Wtf i read...


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Cool
> 
> Its nice in Hockley woods :thumb:
> 
> got a light workout done and now have some unpaid overtime to do as I need to catch up on some work work that needs doing before Monday


Ended up in Belfairs,then it rained pmsl


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning Big Ounces!
> 
> Daddy daughter day here - soon as Flinty has crippled me
> 
> Have a good one!


How old mate(not flinty,he is too old pmsl)?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Ended up in Belfairs,then it rained pmsl


Doh !


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Morning Monster,those pins come out here and there,i hope she leaves them on this time,awsome.
> 
> It is Daddyday mate,me and my girl doing stuff,i love it........
> 
> :rockon:
> 
> 60 g readyoats /80g protein in.


350 g STEAK 3 EGGS bubble / 100g prot

300g chicken sprouts 50g pasta /80g prot==sub 260g


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> 350 g STEAK 3 EGGS bubble / 100g prot
> 
> 300g chicken sprouts 50g pasta /80g prot==sub 260g


Just sat and ate 700g of chicken breast,not so bad. nowt but a bit o sauce with it,as may have wine soon!....200g prot,=total 460g


----------



## 25434

During the week I did that bashed chicken thing and I marinated it sticky BBQ sauce...I sauteed some field mushrooms and onions in a tweeeny bit of olive oil and poured them over the chicken...it was lovely...will be doing that quite a bit from now on, trying different flavours..cooked in mins..so thanks for that tip....which I knicked when you told someone else....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> During the week I did that bashed chicken thing and I marinated it sticky BBQ sauce...I sauteed some field mushrooms and onions in a tweeeny bit of olive oil and poured them over the chicken...it was lovely...will be doing that quite a bit from now on, trying different flavours..cooked in mins..so thanks for that tip....which I knicked when you told someone else....


You can also make kievs by putting cheese/garlic in and knitting it in half together to seal the pocket!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Just sat and ate 700g of chicken breast,not so bad. nowt but a bit o sauce with it,as may have wine soon!....200g prot,=total 460g


Plus 6 eggs 1 ham,half packet mm's choc.(i wanted peanut grrr)cheese oven melts/pancake roll(oven) **** done plus a bottle(yes folks one only)wine,so about 550prot,too many carbs tonight and fat, but less alcohol this week than ever in last god knows how many years,i actualy whished i had not had that even,let myself down as was doing well till 8.30 watchin Mrs drinking,last night it did'nt effect me...


----------



## biglbs

Good morning folks,everyone ok this fine but cold day?

Had 100g prot plus ready oats,out at 11 am with outlaws,for breaky,i have a 14oz steak in mind with salad/new spuds


----------



## Milky

Your food bill must be fu*king outrageous mate.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Your food bill must be fu*king outrageous mate.


I never check,i just eat and pay,or i recon i would take up golf,tell ye what i am realy flying now,mass is building at the expense of fat.

Saw some outlaws yesterday who near freaked,you could see the brain going'roids,roids.roids'but no words yet.I will have a laugh today and tell them i am on.......leave it a while and tell them via Doc trt


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Plus 6 eggs 1 ham,half packet mm's choc.(i wanted peanut grrr)cheese oven melts/pancake roll(oven) **** done plus a bottle(yes folks one only)wine,so about 550prot,too many carbs tonight and fat, but less alcohol this week than ever in last god knows how many years,i actualy whished i had not had that even,let myself down as was doing well till 8.30 watchin Mrs drinking,last night it did'nt effect me...


We need to fcukin talk bro lol... thats not in any diet i have been given.. and not even fcukin close to it


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> We need to fcukin talk bro lol... thats not in any diet i have been given.. and not even fcukin close to it


Ah that bit was secret,only for ol cvnts to know how to fit in,,,,did you notice the 700g chicken first,think why?


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Ah that bit was secret,only for ol cvnts to know how to fit in,,,,did you notice the 700g chicken first,think why?


What are you on about Avoirdupois man?

I'm "old" like you....


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> What are you on about Avoirdupois man?
> 
> I'm "old" like you....


What has wool got to do with it ,you ol cvnt? :lol:


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> What has wool got to do with it ,you ol cvnt? :lol:


Wool, what you mean? I don't think about sheep all the time, well not quite. :whistling:

Avoirdupois is the old system of weights etc...


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Wool, what you mean? I don't think about sheep all the time, well not quite. :whistling:
> 
> Avoirdupois is the old system of weights etc...


Originaly used for wool i believe


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Originaly used for wool i believe


Well I didn't know that, you tart! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Well I didn't know that, you tart! :lol:


Yes you queen,From the 14th century until late 16th century, the avoirdupois pound was also known as the wool pound or the avoirdupois wool pound.So ner!


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Yes you *queen*,From the 14th century until late 16th century, the avoirdupois pound was also known as the wool pound or the avoirdupois wool pound.So ner!


Finally I have recognition!!!

no ****


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Finally I have recognition!!!
> 
> Try the chicken,insulin boost thing i did,i swear i am harder than yesterday it drove sh1t loads into my poor fooked muscles and it was nice:lol:
> 
> no ****


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> How old mate(not flinty,he is too old pmsl)?


Pmsl.

3 & 5 mate. Only had the 3 year old though, bloody ex being a bugger with the eldest! Grrrr


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Good morning folks,everyone ok this fine but cold day?
> 
> Had 100g prot plus ready oats,out at 11 am with outlaws,for breaky,i have a 14oz steak in mind with salad/new spuds


Bacon sandwich, cup of coffee fish oil and impact whey shake :blush:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Bacon sandwich, cup of coffee fish oil and impact whey shake :blush:


Good man!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl.
> 
> 3 & 5 mate. Only had the 3 year old though, bloody ex being a bugger with the eldest! Grrrr


Why do they do that?brings back bad memories of my ex and 2 boys ,it hurts the kids ffs,bloody women!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Why do they do that?brings back bad memories of my ex and 2 boys ,it hurts the kids ffs,bloody women!


I know mate, really annoys me and he youngest misses her like made.

Women! (Not all women btw)

But, my divorce is about through now, hopefully before Xmas once I respond


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Had a steak out for breaky 14oz

then had lean burgers half a pound in weight 2 hrs later plus monings prot/oats,have a massive chicken roasting away for eve meal.

Carbs low at 100g but sugar carbs higher due tp white bread at brekkie,plus rest of MM but no biggy,will have no more carbs,just most of the whole chicken.

Day total protein should be easy 500 plus again perhaps higher if i have A SMALL shake later call it 550g tot(size of chicken realy i think i am on 600g)


----------



## Replicator

im stuffed just readin about all that food mg:

Evening buddy


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> im stuffed just readin about all that food mg:
> 
> Evening buddy


Well mate ,have agreed with milky to target major improvements for next july,for our meet up,so phase one is on mate,it is working very well,very pleased,so shall carry on''''


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Well mate ,have agreed with milky to target major improvements for next july,for our meet up,so phase one is on mate,it is working very well,very pleased,so shall carry on''''


yea I believe ye ..wasnt having a POP ...........it would jsut be a lot fro me


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> yea I believe ye ..wasnt having a POP ...........it would jsut be a lot fro me


Ffs this internet,,,,i never thought you was buddy!lol


----------



## George-Bean

The eating in here is scandalous. I'd have to go out rustling to afford it lol


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> The eating in here is scandalous. I'd have to go out rustling to afford it lol


As said no metal=no battleship end off!

You still able to move~?


----------



## George-Bean

Its not bad at the moment, feel quite electrified. I work my legs pretty hard every week, so I am hoping that may spare me the worst case of doms in human history lol.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Its not bad at the moment, feel quite electrified. I work my legs pretty hard every week, so I am hoping that may spare me the worst case of doms in human history lol.


It looked very aerobic in style,my style is very different,lots of drop sets and near heavy lifts as i like to recruit new fibre whilst busting the old,i always await lung recovery before attempting a set unless i want cardio overlap as i need 100% from power before endurance kicks in,but we are all different.You must find you key for the lock,that was intense though


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> As said no metal=no battleship end off!
> 
> You still able to move~?


MAte i was reading a post on another forum regarding putting in the time and it made so much sense especially to the younger guys starting out on here.. i will try and find it and post it in here ...X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> MAte i was reading a post on another forum regarding putting in the time and it made so much sense especially to the younger guys starting out on here.. i will try and find it and post it in here ...X


Ok mate,what time?


----------



## 25434

Gunite BigFella..


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Gunite BigFella..


Night Babe xx


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok mate,what time?


LOL i will try and find the thread..

it was about putting in the time towards eating lots and lots and actually building mass before people wanted to cut etc . the post was really good so i will find it and pase it in here for all to read regarding food intake and mass and the thinking behind small people now who want to be bigger !!!


----------



## flinty90

Thanks to Dig for reposting this elsewhere i thought it made a great read.. will also post in my journal

This post is for everyone in this forum--its very important to read over--VERY IMPORTANT. Want to know the average trainee that comes to me? He is 35-45 years old and after 10-15 years of lifting weighs 175 to 210lbs. He looks at me as the guy that somehow can pull a bunny out of a hat and make him that 250lb ripped bodybuilder walking the streets.... where he couldnt even get close to that level by himself. He is scrambling around because he doesnt want to get to 50 years old never feeling what it was like to walk thru a crowd and people gawk, stare, and point because he is a damn good bodybuilder. Well what the hell have you been doing all these years?!?!?! You should of put in your f*^&ing dues like the rest of us. These same guys think Im a miracle worker that can somehow add 80lbs of muscle mass on their frame while losing 30lbs of fat while keeping incredibly lean thruout the journey to get there. Well guess what? YOU ****ED UP. Want to know the fastest way to walk around at 250 ripped--THE ABSOLUTELY G'DAMN FASTEST WAY TO GET THERE? TAKE 2 YEARS AND EAT HUGE AMOUNTS OF FOOD, AND TRAIN WITH BRUTALLY HEAVY WEIGHTS, AND BECOME A BIG FAT OFFENSIVE LINEMAN LOOKING GUY AT 330LBS....AND NO IT WONT BE PRETTY...AT ALL. MOST OF ALL DONT DO ANYTHING THAT COULD POSSIBLY EVEN IMPEDE THE SLIGHTEST IN MUSCLE MASS GAIN. Just eat copious amounts of food (up to 500-600 grams of protein) and bring your bodyweight up the charts which will allow you leverage and strength gains to allow you use the incredible weights you have to use in the gym to accomplish this. Then after being at that level for density reasons for awhile, you can slowly take it down and I mean slowly and most likely have the most muscle mass gain your genetics allowed in that time frame. That is the probably the fastest way in the shortest time to get there. But definitely not the most desirable but truth is truth. Am i recommending that approach--HELL NO, but if we are talking about getting this done as fast as humanly possible then I have to be blunt. Noone wants to look like a fat slob even if it means the end result will be much closer to their ideal. And these guys 35-45 years old want me to keep them pretty boy lean and wave the magic wand and make them into Milos Sarcev after they pretty much just wasted 10-15 years of training.

I dont like using myself for an example but I will here. I started training at about 20 at 137lbs and predominantly spent the next 15 years eating tremendous amounts of food, training with very heavy weights but keeping active so I am at a leaness I personally am satisfied with. I topped out at about 303lbs and but currently hang around 283-288 because thats what I like to be at. I put my dues in here. I might jump in a show if time allows but because of my schedule currently we will have to see how that works out. Mainly Im looking forward to the day I can kind of relax and not push the limits like I have all these years. The 6 meals a day every day, and the war with the logbook along with lugging around 285-300lbs sometimes becomes very tedious. I go to bed at nite thinking exactly what Im going to do and what all this hard work will easily allow myself to do when I decide to crank the dial downward. Cardio will be done 6 times a week for health and bodyfat reasons and that will take priority.

Back to the subject on hand here. So what will all this hard work for the past 15 years allow me to do? I'm in my mid 30's now so for the rest of my 30's and thru my 40' and 50's i can pretty much walk around at 250lbs hard as a rock at a very low bodyfat percentage. Ive set myself up so that will be very very easy. I actually have to do much less than everything I do now (except cardio) to be there. Ill use guys in this forum for examples, Inhuman and massive G are both around 5'9", 5'10" and are offseason 280 to 300. They have spent the time and food consumption and paid their dues to get there. Massive G I believe is mid 30's and Inhuman is early 40's I believe. Both these guys will be able to crank this down and enjoy walking around with full abs, hard as granite with veins everywhere at 240-260lbs. They have set themselves up and paid their dues in their 20's and 30's to do that. You guys that are 35-45 years old who want this but weigh 175-210lbs are playing catchup and are so behind the race its sad. My point of this post is to get guys in their early 20's to think, to get guys who just blew 10 years of training who are in their 30's to think, and to get guys who just blew 10-15 years of training who are in their 40's to think. Am I advising bulking up? No that was a hypothetical example. Im advising you get your freaking head on straight if you want this so bad. That means extreme food intake pronto, with the heaviest weights in good form that you can use progressively, extreme stretching and enough cardio (and bodyfat protocols) that it keeps you at a leaness your satisfied with as you get dramatically larger. This sport isnt unlike a career. You have to set yourself up early so you can be right where you want to be late. Theres alot of you guys 35-45 years old in this forum, some that I even train, that think they want it but really dont have what it takes to go get it. I see it in their workouts they send me (they take the easy comfortable road never pushing the limits) and for those that I dont train I sometimes see it in your posts---you just dont have what it takes. I can only provide a guide to get there, I cant create an inner drive for you.

You have to start thinking in terms of point B from point A. Do you really think that eating 3000 calories with 225 grams of protein and doing the Weider "confusion training principle" to keep your body offguard will somehow magically make your 175lbs into 250lbs of rock granite monstrosity? Every year of training is so damn important. If you just trained for a whole year and only gained 2lbs of muscle mass, you just pretty much wasted a productive year of training--its gone--its lost and you arent getting that year back. Three weeks ago I was contacted by someone in his early 40's who had been lifting for many years, weighed about 170lbs and showed me a picture of Geir Borgan Paulsen and said thats what he wanted to look like and can i get him there?!. Laughable. Geir Borgan Paulsen is 50 years old and looks freaking phenomenal. He is a tiny bit (and i mean every so slightly tiny bit smaller) than he was when he competed in his 30's. Instead of wasting years and years of lifting getting absolutely nowhere, Geir spent his 20's and 30's eating huge amounts of food and training with heavy heavy weights so that he could walk around all thru his 30's, 40's and now 50 years old jacked to the hilt. Not many people have a better front double biceps than Geir no matter what age they are.....here he is http://www.nutritionoutlet.nu/galler...02/borgan.html

What Im hoping to relay to you slackers and dreamers that are in this forum is that you have to put your time in and pay your dues in this sport. Your 2-3lbs gain a year arent going to get it done so unless you want to get to 55 years old and look back and think "wow besides the people I told and myself, noone even knew I was a bodybuilder and I never made it"....you better get your ass in gear and your head on right and get this done now. Gaining fat is easy but if you never lifted how long would it take for you to gain 80lbs of fat from 175 to 255lbs? Probably a year and you would have to forcefeed yourself to get there. Just think how long it takes to put on 80lbs of muscle mass which is an extremely "hard to come by" commodity. This sport is about extremes--using weights you havent used previously, taking in amounts of food to build greater muscle mass-in amounts you never have done previously, and GETTING THE CARDIO DONE to keep you at an acceptable offseason training bodyfat that keeps you happy. Get your act together and think this all out or quit your complaining and dreaming and take up tennis.'


----------



## biglbs

Funny thing is i quote Golf:lol:

All true,battleships and metal good post ya clever fooker,now carry on,you will get there mate.

I have had a load of guys comment about the amount i eat,this is why!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning mucka!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mucka!


Hi dude now i know you 'like' me fookin hell son been busy,thanks!


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

80G PROTEIN IN.plus oats

Gonna pin 500 boldone/500 ethanate today then wait till next monday and switch to deca 300mg/sus 250 mg every 4 days,prov in all the [email protected] 50mg.

My cns is low,all signs are there so gonna tag a few more days onto weekend and rest up some,very tired,heady,concentration low.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 80G PROTEIN IN.plus oats
> 
> Gonna pin 500 boldone/250 ethanate today then wait till next monday and switch to deca 300mg/sus 250 mg every 4 days,prov in all the [email protected] 50mg.
> 
> My cns is low,all signs are there so gonna tag a few more days onto weekend and rest up some,very tired,heady,concentration low.


Good plan mate. im going to go out on bike and blow some cobwebs out without smashing myself to bits.. also get to jab a little bit into me today :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Good plan mate. im going to go out on bike and blow some cobwebs out without smashing myself to bits.. also get to jab a little bit into me today :whistling:


Good plan,

i have been load/priming with boldone /ethanate /prov for 2/3 weeks in all,got some gains too,however my sex drive has dropped,that will change on sus/deca/prov as usual-i hope!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Good plan,
> 
> i have been load/priming with boldone /ethanate /prov for 2/3 weeks in all,got some gains too,however my sex drive has dropped,that will change on sus/deca/prov as usual-i hope!


Well me bieng natty wouldnt understand anything you just said apart from sex drive lol X


----------



## biglbs

PANTS ON FIRE!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hi dude *now i know you 'like' me* fookin hell son been busy,thanks!


.......


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> .......


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

300 g chicken/50 g pasta/third of a cabbage necked,god i am tired...=sub 170g prot.


----------



## biglbs

Saw my outlaws and brother in law yesterday,for breakkie,not seen him for 10 weeks,he was no less than stunned into silence when he saw me......'My God Tom,i can see what you have been doing ,you look incredible.That's what i live for,yeah,this is becoming a regular part of my life now,as i stood up to leave the whole table of 14 opposit us went quiet,we then made our wayout, as we where leaving i looked back at them as i felt eyes on me,yes they where all still looking,fook me this used to happen all the time,but for years nothing other than guys looking at the poor fat ****(well i still am a bit).

I feel awsome,the diet food has hit overdrive along with the high TrT.Everything is perfect,cannot wait for deca,it realy works for me.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Saw my outlaws and brother in law yesterday,for breakkie,not seen him for 10 weeks,he was no less than stunned into silence when he saw me......'My God Tom,i can see what you have been doing ,you look incredible.That's what i live for,yeah,this is becoming a regular part of my life now,as i stood up to leave the whole table of 14 opposit us went quiet,we then made our wayout, as we where leaving i looked back at them as i felt eyes on me,yes they where all still looking,fook me this used to happen all the time,but for years nothing other than guys looking at the poor fat ****(well i still am a bit).
> 
> I feel awsome,the diet food has hit overdrive along with the high TrT.Everything is perfect,cannot wait for deca,it realy works for me.


brilliant! im happy that ur happy that there happy that ur happy  iv never run deca (properly) so looking forward to having a blast.....u every run it with tren? test/deca/tren i was thinking after chrimbo tbh lol


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant! im happy that ur happy that there happy that ur happy  iv never run deca (properly) so looking forward to having a blast.....u every run it with tren? test/deca/tren i was thinking after chrimbo tbh lol


Used to run tren/prop together for short blast will again next year after this perhaps.

I used d/bol/sus or test depot/deca

Tren should be a fair part of that stack your looking at mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Saw my outlaws and brother in law yesterday,for breakkie,not seen him for 10 weeks,he was no less than stunned into silence when he saw me......'My God Tom,i can see what you have been doing ,you look incredible.That's what i live for,yeah,this is becoming a regular part of my life now,as i stood up to leave the whole table of 14 opposit us went quiet,we then made our wayout, as we where leaving i looked back at them as i felt eyes on me,yes they where all still looking,fook me this used to happen all the time,but for years nothing other than guys looking at the poor fat ****(well i still am a bit).
> 
> I feel awsome,the diet food has hit overdrive along with the high TrT.Everything is perfect,cannot wait for deca,it realy works for me.


Glad your feeling good mate :thumb:

Perhaps if you didnt insist on going out in your red onesie


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Used to run tren/prop together for short blast will again next year after this perhaps.
> 
> I used d/bol/sus or test depot/deca
> 
> Tren should be a fair part of that stack your looking at mate.


test based obv but i was thinking bout cruising on 800mg tt400 till jan then...

keep test the same but add 600mg tren & 400mg deca (long esters). Dbol fuks me so was gonna run SD matrix 20mg ed threwout? too much too soon?


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> test based obv but i was thinking bout cruising on 800mg tt400 till jan then...
> 
> keep test the same but add 600mg tren & 400mg deca (long esters). Dbol fuks me so was gonna run SD matrix 20mg ed threwout? too much too soon?


overall a 10week blast. then cut till summer


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Glad your feeling good mate :thumb:
> 
> Perhaps if you didnt insist on going out in your red onesie
> 
> View attachment 101344


lol,or was it the fact i dropped a huge fart as i stood up:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> test based obv but i was thinking bout cruising on 800mg tt400 till jan then...
> 
> keep test the same but add 600mg tren & 400mg deca (long esters). Dbol fuks me so was gonna run SD matrix 20mg ed threwout? too much too soon?


You will know if ok closer to time,your own system should be well off but your looking at hcg,right?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> You will know if ok closer to time,*your own system should be well off but your looking at hcg,right?*


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> test based obv but i was thinking bout cruising on 800mg tt400 till jan then...
> 
> keep test the same but add 600mg tren & 400mg deca (long esters). Dbol fuks me so was gonna run SD matrix 20mg ed threwout? too much too soon?


'Kin spiders! Cruising on 800mg 

E10D ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> 'Kin spiders! Cruising on 800mg
> 
> E10D ?


E7D


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> E7D


Lol. Any reason for 800mg mate?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Any reason for 800mg mate?


I beleive and i mean this in a loving way,that the man is a fooking loon:rolleyes:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I beleive and i mean this in a loving way,that the man is a fooking loon:rolleyes:


Lol - one of those nice loons though


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol - one of those nice loons though


Excatly,you training today buddy?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Excatly,you training today buddy?


I'm afraid not mate 

Probably won't be until the weekend tbh. This is why I'm dying for the new 24/7 place to open!

I've had 7 sessions in 5 weeks pmsl. All about the food atm 

When you back in smashing the place up?!


----------



## George-Bean

Are you unwell biglbs? only a third of a cabbage eh? Diets slipping there bro ;-D


----------



## Replicator

afternood B,L ..remember a loon up here doesnt mean an idiot ..it simply means a Lad / a boy/ a male , jsut incase you didnt know ..


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Any reason for 800mg mate?


big lbs got it in 1 mate  dont see the point dropping down to a same dose as the body produces, i mean if ur shut down...then ur shut down rite? so not worth dropping low imo, just keep changing substances and keep growing. when i say 'cruise' i mean just stick to test only for a while & give myself a break from the cocktails.

altho iv only been on cycle for just under 6 month so it may just be going to my head lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> afternood B,L ..remember a loon up here doesnt mean an idiot ..it simply means a Lad / a boy/ a male , jsut incase you didnt know ..


fuk u rep


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I'm afraid not mate
> 
> Probably won't be until the weekend tbh. This is why I'm dying for the new 24/7 place to open!
> 
> I've had 7 sessions in 5 weeks pmsl. All about the food atm
> 
> When you back in smashing the place up?!


Perhaps tomoz maybe another day on top rest,my fookin back has been spasmed for a week,every time i do gear,so i am ignoring that,it can fook off...


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> big lbs got it in 1 mate  dont see the point dropping down to a same dose as the body produces, i mean if ur shut down...then ur shut down rite? so not worth dropping low imo, just keep changing substances and keep growing. when i say 'cruise' i mean just stick to test only for a while & give myself a break from the cocktails.
> 
> altho iv only been on cycle for just under 6 month so it may just be going to my head lol


im on 750mg pw forever LOL


----------



## biglbs

@roblet can you not improvise?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> im on 750mg pw forever LOL


but we r fukin real men mate.....they get softer the lower u go


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> but we r fukin real men mate.....they get softer the lower u go


Anal chaffer


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 300 g chicken/50 g pasta/third of a cabbage necked,god i am tired...=sub 170g prot.


500g rump,loads sprouts/one jacket=140g bowl oats and protein=80g = sub390g, low carb,low fat


----------



## Richie186

Just found it mate! Subbed.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Just found it mate! Subbed.


Hi mate,get your wallet primed though:thumb:


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,get your wallet primed though:thumb:


Had a read through. Never mind my wallet, I'd better go and sort out a bank loan!!


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> big lbs got it in 1 mate  dont see the point dropping down to a same dose as the body produces, i mean if ur shut down...then ur shut down rite? so not worth dropping low imo, just keep changing substances and keep growing. when i say 'cruise' i mean just stick to test only for a while & give myself a break from the cocktails.
> 
> altho iv only been on cycle for just under 6 month so it may just be going to my head lol


Lol, ya loon! There comes a point though that your body will look at 800mg as its base level surely?? Thus meaning you'll need some serious doses to make a difference........ ??

But, it's obviously working mate. Crack on son :beer:


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u rep


that dont make sense ..im helping you out and you tell me to fuk off ...an english loon is short for lunatic ye dork 

where in scotland loons and quines are lads and lasses .................or maybe your not scottish ,just live in dundee ye sasanach :lol:


----------



## Replicator

JANIKvonD said:


> but we r fukin real men mate.....they get softer the lower u go


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Anal chaffer


 mg: :cowboy: :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> @roblet can you not improvise?


Sorry mate, missed this!

Well I have db's, chin up bar and that's it but........ sounds ****...... I cant train at home. I need an arena pmsl.

I'm sure you know what I mean though


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Sorry mate, missed this!
> 
> Well I have db's, chin up bar and that's it but........ sounds ****...... I cant train at home. I need an arena pmsl.
> 
> I'm sure you know what I mean though


Well i do yes,but when i was so out of shape that going to a gym was not what i wanted to do,i got in shape a bit by doing just that for 6 months or so,needs must and if i could'nt get there again for any reason you would see me in my cold garage training with 'Mr Jingles' again(remember him?)


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Well i do yes,but when i was so out of shape that going to a gym was not what i wanted to do,i got in shape a bit by doing just that for 6 months or so,needs must and if i could'nt get there again for any reason you would see me in my cold garage training with 'Mr Jingles' again(remember him?)


Lol.

Yeah I suppose it has its place training at home. I know if I do I'll just get frustrated with the lack of gear.

No extra weight means no new fibres tearing meaning no growth 

I'm literally counting down till the new place opens!!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah I suppose it has its place training at home. I know if I do I'll just get frustrated with the lack of gear.
> 
> No extra weight means no new fibres tearing meaning no growth
> 
> I'm literally counting down till the new place opens!!


Very high reps would build tendon strength ready for AAs and heavy training,BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,not the same,no tits/ass/big weights,how long you gotta wait?


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Lol.
> 
> Yeah I suppose it has its place training at home. I know if I do I'll just get frustrated with the lack of gear.
> 
> No extra weight means no new fibres tearing meaning no growth
> 
> I'm literally counting down till the new place opens!!


it not only has its place ROB .....for some of us it IS the place :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

Love my home gym, do miss going to the commercial gym though if I'm not able to go for time/shift or whatever reasons.

Who's mr jingles?


----------



## TELBOR

Replicator said:


> it not only has its place ROB .....for some of us it IS the place :thumb:


Exactly mate. Loads of people do home training.

But I get that buzz as I walk in any gym, I wouldn't get it at home - sorry.

Kudos to you guys :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Very high reps would build tendon strength ready for AAs and heavy training,BUT I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN,not the same,no tits/ass/big weights,how long you gotta wait?


True.

I'll see what I can throw together  x


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Love my home gym, do miss going to the commercial gym though if I'm not able to go for time/shift or whatever reasons.
> 
> Who's mr jingles?


The green mile films mouse,i had one in the garage who was my training partner,sat up from bench and there he was watching,kept coming out and watching regularly!


----------



## Replicator

R0BLET said:


> Exactly mate. Loads of people do home training.
> 
> But I get that buzz as I walk in any gym, I wouldn't get it at home - sorry.
> 
> Kudos to you guys :beer:


Its the beauty of difference ROB .....be boring as fvck if we wuz all the same .....I sometimes wish I could like the commy gyms but nuh cant .

We do what suits us best and you are more likely to be among the majority ROB . :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> The green mile films mouse,i had one in the garage who was my training partner,sat up from bench and there he was watching,kept coming out and watching regularly!


LOL , the cheeky we cnut


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> 500g rump,loads sprouts/one jacket=140g bowl oats and protein=80g = sub390g, low carb,low fat


Plus 350g chicken plus pasta 50g bbq sauce on side = 510g protein done/


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> LOL , the cheeky we cnut


I aint we....


----------



## biglbs

I am actualy making myself feel sick from the stench i am imitting tonight omg it is rank pah!


----------



## George-Bean

Sniff it up, theres got to be vitamins in it if its that thick in the air ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Off to stink out the bed now,only place Mrs thought she was safe:whistling:


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I aint we....


sorry ..meant wee as in small


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> I am actualy making myself feel sick from the stench i am imitting tonight omg it is rank pah!



View attachment 101422


----------



## JANIKvonD

Morning min


----------



## Replicator

hi min, foo ur ye deein the day


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> afternood B,L ..remember a loon up here doesnt mean an idiot ..it simply means a Lad / a boy/ a male , jsut incase you didnt know ..





JANIKvonD said:


> fuk u rep


ur rite....i didnt make sense saying that lol :confused1: ahwell damage is done old boy


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> ur rite....i didnt make sense saying that lol :confused1: ahwell damage is done old boy


Morning crew,we all do it so fook it a?


----------



## BestBefore1989

good morning my flatulent friend


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> good morning my flatulent friend


That's a gas dud!


----------



## BestBefore1989

thought you'd be fuming !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> afternood B,L ..remember a loon up here doesnt mean an idiot ..it simply means a Lad / a boy/ a male , jsut incase you didnt know ..





R0BLET said:


> Lol, ya loon! There comes a point though that your body will look at 800mg as its base level surely?? Thus meaning you'll need some serious doses to make a difference........ ??
> 
> But, it's obviously working mate. Crack on son :beer:


and when it does ill feed it what it needs  tbh iv not long started pinning, had the kids....had the snip, decided over the next 5-10years to see how big i can actually get. then i settle down  ....a bit


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> thought you'd be fuming !


Gotta go for a leak now.

Tell ye what kept Mrs Lbs awake all night,serves her right,never wants fookin nooky since baby!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Replicator said:


> afternood B,L ..remember a loon up here doesnt mean an idiot ..it simply means a Lad / a boy/ a male , jsut incase you didnt know ..





biglbs said:


> Morning crew,we all do it so fook it a?


yeh dude, its all part of this interweb p!sh 

so who got there boaby wet this morning? *raises hand HIGH*


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Gotta go for a leak now.
> 
> Tell ye what kept Mrs Lbs awake all night,serves her right,never wants fookin nooky since baby!


mine was the same mate, then when she eventually got inerested again.....i wasnt lol..p!ssed her rite off. we'r both randy cvnts now tho tbf


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> and when it does ill feed it what it needs  tbh iv not long started pinning, had the kids....had the snip, decided over the next 5-10years to see how big i can actually get. then i settle down  ....a bit


It is not so much your body needs more as it onlt needs a small amount daily,it is the receptors shutting down that is the issue,so you flood to counteract,hoping it will work or you could flick to clen 2 weeks and use a primary receptor cleaner.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> mine was the same mate, then when she eventually got inerested again.....i wasnt lol..p!ssed her rite off. we'r both randy cvnts now tho tbf


How old are yours ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> How old are yours ?


25


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> 25


2 and 5?

My oldest is 22 ,mid 20 youngest near 4!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> It is not so much your body needs more as it onlt needs a small amount daily,it is the receptors shutting down that is the issue,so you flood to counteract,hoping it will work or you could flick to clen 2 weeks and use a primary receptor cleaner.


are we talking fat loss supps here or steroids mate? im talking steroids of course 

if ur talking fat loss sups, yeh i wouldnt run 1 product too long, t3 for example i run 2day on 2off....same with clen & ephedrine.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> 2 and 5?
> 
> My oldest is 22 ,mid 20 youngest near 4!


yeh i just look rough for my age mate lol, i do however feel 40! my oldest is 5 youngest 8 month


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> are we talking fat loss supps here or steroids mate? im talking steroids of course
> 
> if ur talking fat loss sups, yeh i wouldnt run 1 product too long, t3 for example i run 2day on 2off....same with clen & ephedrine.


AAS mate,i know your gonna quote Aus,i saw the posts where he said something about receptors don't shut etc,but over years of using i have found that you need to change regularly or up the dose massivly, if to keep decent gains coming,that is my experience anyhow.


----------



## biglbs

The HPTA will shut down no matter what,it is more just a case of when!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> AAS mate,i know your gonna quote Aus,i saw the posts where he said something about receptors don't shut etc,but over years of using i have found that you need to change regularly or up the dose massivly, if to keep decent gains coming,that is my experience anyhow.


yeh man i totally agree....thats why this is exactly what ill be doing 

started off end of may at 500mg-750mg test E & 50mg Dbol a day for 14weeks, (dbol 8 weeks total) then straight into this cut. 600mg test 200mg tren 200mg mast.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh man i totally agree....thats why this is exactly what ill be doing
> 
> started off end of may at 500mg-750mg test E & 50mg Dbol a day for 14weeks, (dbol 8 weeks total) then straight into this cut. 600mg test 200mg tren 200mg mast.


I actualy change far more often,3-6 weeks depending on choice of aas.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I actualy change far more often,3-6 weeks depending on choice of aas.


this cut will have been 9ish weeks (prob 5 serious weeks lol) then im gonna do just 6-8 week blasts at high doses then cruise on test only (highish dose but much lower than blast dose) then same for cutting, 6-8 serious weeks of cutting with no sh!t is all id ever need tbh to get bf rite down there.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> this cut will have been 9ish weeks (prob 5 serious weeks lol) then im gonna do just 6-8 week blasts at high doses then cruise on test only (highish dose but much lower than blast dose) then same for cutting, 6-8 serious weeks of cutting with no sh!t is all id ever need tbh to get bf rite down there.


ToTal weeks=what 24,right?No off time?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> ToTal weeks=what 24,right?No off time?


as in pct and off? no mate just staying on for the foreseeable


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> as in pct and off? no mate just staying on for the foreseeable


Loon:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Bp 142/64 so no probs showing,just had three chest ease will retake in half hour interested to see


----------



## flinty90

did mine yesterday , 127/82 yeeeeh .. you training anytime this week big boy


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> did mine yesterday , 127/82 yeeeeh .. you training anytime this week big boy


Tbh your diastolic is a bit high but considering gear your on not too bad a?

I am growing today still,tomorrow i may or may not train tbh i am very tired,near cns slowing down so a wee rest.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Bp 142/64 so no probs showing,just had three chest ease will retake in half hour interested to see


whats this for....ephedrine?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Tbh your diastolic is a bit high but considering gear your on not too bad a?
> 
> I am growing today still,tomorrow i may or may not train tbh i am very tired,near cns slowing down so a wee rest.


LOL is it fcuk its pretty much on point dagnammit !!!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> whats this for....ephedrine?


Yes mate,only up slightly,now having home made thia curry v.hot i know what dnp is like this is working nice i am soaked


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,only up slightly,now having home made thia curry v.hot i know what dnp is like this is working nice i am soaked


your supposed to eat it not throw it down yourself lol


----------



## biglbs

well they put it up to 153/78 so took 3 more(i am bored see)


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> well they put it up to 153/78 so took 3 more(i am bored see)


its not a goal to try and get it higher mate lol.... go fcukin train or something x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> its not a goal to try and get it higher mate lol.... go fcukin train or something x


I like to know what does what to you and how,always have,so good excuse imo,i will not train as said,counter productive imo However i don't mind burning a load of cals fooking about.I may even take a leaf out of your book and have a w8nk!pmsl


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> I like to know what does what to you and how,always have,so good excuse imo,i will not train as said,counter productive imo However i don't mind burning a load of cals fooking about.I may even take a leaf out of your book and have a w8nk!pmsl


lol old school baby x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol old school baby x


As i remember sex on efs is pretty good,a bit like coke and poke:cool2:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> As i remember sex on efs is pretty good,a bit like coke and poke:cool2:


your poor little dog must fcukin sh1t itsself lol ..


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> your poor little dog must fcukin sh1t itsself lol ..


Only got a sheep!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Only got a sheep!


ahh your gagging to be in taffy thread lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> ahh your gagging to be in taffy thread lol


I'M baaaaaaaaaaared!


----------



## biglbs

Ok effs experiment

Ended up 161/82 at 92 bpm, from normal 140's/70's and 75 ish bpm,hence stims aas regularly will kill you in the end.


----------



## JANIKvonD

some p!sh being slavered in here this afternoon. hoos yir erse fir coak dabs min? (reps may translate for u later)


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> some p!sh being slavered in here this afternoon. Can someone fist me? (reps may translate for u later)


I've translated it mate, see quote


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> I've translated it mate, see quote


nope.....but its what i was thinking the whole time typing it


----------



## TELBOR

JANIKvonD said:


> nope.....but its what i was thinking the whole time typing it


Thought as much! Lol


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> Ok effs experiment
> 
> Ended up 161/82 at 92 bpm, from normal 140's/70's and 75 ish bpm,hence stims aas regularly will kill you in the end.


I... ye may be right , ye may take them and die or ye make take them and Live... but will you give them up from this day till that .

They may take our lives but they will never take our freedom.


----------



## Replicator

hey big boy ..seen this the day and though o you and your wee yin 

View attachment 101495


----------



## tyramhall

Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> hey big boy ..seen this the day and though o you and your wee yin
> 
> View attachment 101495


Thank you and repped,you made me smile!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Sorry i havent been in for a couple of days. Hope its all good still!


No probs buddy,nice when ya do,it is kinda ok ,,personal problems seem to be getting me down again.


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> No probs buddy,nice when ya do,it is kinda ok ,,personal problems seem to be getting me down again.


Sorry to hear that mate. Get it off your chest. Does me the world of good!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Get it off your chest. Does me the world of good!


Cannot mate,not on here,thanks but sorry..


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> No probs buddy,nice when ya do,it is kinda ok ,,personal problems seem to be getting me down again.


Not good mate, hope you get sorted asap..

:thumbup1:


----------



## Sweat

tyramhall said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Get it off your chest. Does me the world of good!


His personal problem is a 3rd nipple you numpty, very insensitive of you to say "get it off your chest"...

On a side note, hope all's well big lb's.


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> His personal problem is a 3rd nipple you numpty, very insensitive of you to say "get it off your chest"...
> 
> On a side note, hope all's well big lb's.


You're a proper cvnt but you made me smile too,thanks,good to hear support.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> You're a proper cvnt but you made me smile too,thanks,good to hear support.


I was hoping it would make you smile mate! Genuinely though, hope your head is back in gear again soon dude.

Maybe if everyone on UKM gives you some reps? That would make you feel better for sure, I know how much you love them


----------



## flinty90

answer my text ya big fcukin numpty bum !!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> I was hoping it would make you smile mate! Genuinely though, hope your head is back in gear again soon dude.
> 
> Maybe if everyone on UKM gives you some reps? That would make you feel better for sure, I know how much you love them


Hull is within my reasonable reach....... :tongue:


----------



## Replicator

tyramhall said:


> Sorry to hear that mate. Get it off your chest. Does me the world of good!


Me too ...but afte all teh chesteeze your gonna have abit of come down B.L that ephedrine is prety potent stuff

PM me if you want ...NO infact PM ME ..right


----------



## Replicator

Sweat said:


> I was hoping it would make you smile mate! Genuinely though, hope your head is back in gear again soon dude.
> 
> Maybe if everyone on UKM gives you some reps? That would make you feel better for sure, I know how much you love them


Done ...but but but if all do it ill be second :sad:


----------



## Replicator

flinty90 said:


> answer my text ya big fcukin numpty bum !!!


 :lol: man ..youve got a way wi words................................dont ever change.


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hull is within my reasonable reach....... :tongue:


Why mate, you wanting to come up here so I can teach you how to lift? Sure, we can have a training session anytime mate.


----------



## flinty90

Sweat said:


> Why mate, you wanting to come up here so I can teach you how to lift? Sure, we can have a training session anytime mate.


you struggle to lift your fcukin trousers up to your waist ya cnut lol X


----------



## Sweat

flinty90 said:


> you struggle to lift your fcukin trousers up to your waist ya cnut lol X


Lmao, true story mate! Tackling that with my current weight loss plan tho, hoping to be able to fasten jeans by end of 2013!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Why mate, you wanting to come up here so I can teach you how to lift? Sure, we can have a training session anytime mate.


Now that is the FUNNIEST THING EVER,


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Now that is the FUNNIEST THING EVER,
> View attachment 101503


We all know how you southerners only do isolation exercises with 2kg weights!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> We all know how you southerners only do isolation exercises with 2kg weights!


1kg is enough


----------



## infernal0988

I see spirits are high in your end ey?


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> I see spirits are high in your end ey?


what !!...your on about ends again .....rearends I suppose LOL


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> what !!...your on about ends again .....rearends I suppose LOL


Im purple aki incarnate :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

You know what Rep is correct it has all been amplified,normaly i can deal with it ,sad as is but effs made it worse,sorry guys,i never realy share private sh1t,but for once i have in a way,thank you for all the love ya gave me.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You know what Rep is correct it has all been amplified,normaly i can deal with it ,sad as is but effs made it worse,sorry guys,i never realy share private sh1t,but for once i have in a way,thank you for all the love ya gave me.


now stop crying into your fcukin protein shake and cheer up xxx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> now stop crying into your fcukin protein shake and cheer up xxx


You too are correct i did cry,not into a shake though,pussies up north have them,i eat meat like a fookin big cvnt should,big and hard does not mean emotionless bro!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> You too are correct i did cry,not into a shake though,pussies up north have them,i eat meat like a fookin big cvnt should,big and hard does not mean emotionless bro!


no your right mate , i hope the tears at least sweetened your meat up then X


----------



## biglbs

I have had so much support/pm/texts/thanks guys,you are all diamonds,my life is not what i am used to in many ways,but i will try to focus on the good ,i beleive that is best for all,my little girl is my world,nothing is more important than every min i spend with her and my boy,unfortunatly i lost much of his time when he was young to problems too,i regret that,never again,if other things improve then i am blessed.


----------



## George-Bean

Wonder what the macros are in biglbs tears, I'd buy them, bet they are like jack3d.


----------



## George-Bean

Someone kick him in the balls a few times and bottle it up.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> No probs buddy,nice when ya do,it is kinda ok ,,personal problems seem to be getting me down again.


Sh!t hope all work out.

Oh an evening ya sexy beast x


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Someone kick him in the balls a few times and bottle it up.


Dare......


----------



## Sweat

George-Bean said:


> Wonder what the macros are in biglbs tears, I'd buy them, bet they are like jack3d.


I heard they are like a combination of viagra and a cure for various serious illnesses, just a shame he is like Chuck Norris and never cries. You won't be getting your hands on any George!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> I heard they are like a combination of viagra and a cure for various serious illnesses, just a shame he is like Chuck Norris and never cries. You won't be getting your hands on any George!


It is true one particle from me contains enough protein to feed a 3rd world country for a week,enough test to give them all erections and enough nitrogen to allow synthesis of all the protein consumed in one day on ukm,making even the weakest stronger than the big Z!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> It is true one particle from me contains enough protein to feed a 3rd world country for a week,enough test to give them all erections and enough nitrogen to allow synthesis of all the protein consumed in one day on ukm,making even the weakest stronger than the big Z!


You should defo capsule up some talcum powder, then put it in tubs, writing the above blurb on the front of the tub and you'll sell millions of bottles. It won't do anything for the user, but neither does 80% of the crap supplements that people buy due to clever marketing!

I want 10% cut of profits please!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> You should defo capsule up some talcum powder, then put it in tubs, writing the above blurb on the front of the tub and you'll sell millions of bottles. It won't do anything for the user, but neither does 80% of the crap supplements that people buy due to clever marketing!
> 
> I want 10% cut of profits please!


My semen contains enough of the above for all female Lifters/BB's to make them the very best in class after one sitting,must be from the wizards horn though...


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> My semen contains enough of the above for all female Lifters/BB's to make them the very best in class after one sitting,must be from the wizards horn though...


What does BB mean... Big Blokes?...

lmao


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> What does BB mean... Big Blokes?...
> 
> lmao


I am that desperate soo fook it pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Goodnight buddies x


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Goodnight buddies x


I'm off to bed as well, goodnight mate.


----------



## biglbs

Just a quick thank you for your help last night all,today is another day and gonna crack on,,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, have a good one


----------



## flinty90

Morning big poonds hope your ok , now get to fcukin gym lol


----------



## biglbs

Nag,nag,nag,,,,,,,


----------



## Richie186

Morning big fella. Hope your in a positive frame of mind today. Have a good one mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning my boaby cosy! hope ur better today bud. have a good ane


----------



## mikemull

Hope your betteR mate, your support is well appreciated so the favour will always be returned! Reps when I've shared the love!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning big fella. Hope your in a positive frame of mind today. Have a good one mate.





JANIKvonD said:


> morning my boaby cosy! hope ur better today bud. have a good ane





biglbs said:


> Nag,nag,nag,,,,,,,





biglbs said:


> Just a quick thank you for your help last night all,today is another day and gonna crack on,,,,


Thank you all,i got to gym and felt so sick i did not try training,as i said i feel overtrained at mo,not had a week off for ages,let alone two,i function best with breaks too as with the intensity used it is not possible to go without them,it just wears me down.I am gaggin to train as gear is kicking in well,see how i feel later...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Thank you all,i got to gym and felt so sick i did not try training,as i said i feel overtrained at mo,not had a week off for ages,let alone two,i function best with breaks too as with the intensity used it is not possible to go without them,it just wears me down.I am gaggin to train as gear is kicking in well,see how i feel later...


lol gear does wonders for motovation eh, get well soon ya fukin sap x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> lol gear does wonders for motovation eh, get well soon ya fukin sap x


You know it makes sense!cvnt


----------



## JANIKvonD

:turned:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well had pro.blend in oats first thing 80g

Just had a 350g steak/jacket/fr beans-finished with butter,to chear me up plus pint semi milk 110g= sub 190g prot.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well had pro.blend in oats first thing 80g
> 
> Just had a 350g steak/jacket/fr beans-finished with butter,to chear me up plus pint semi milk 110g= sub 190g prot.


fuk its only 11am :lol:

question!- u know how much cals/prot roughly is in a wholeroast chicken (skin removed) 1.4kg total cooked weight...


----------



## TELBOR

Onwards and upwards mate.

Now go and move some iron around in the gym, makes everyone feel better  x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk its only 11am :lol:
> 
> question!- u know how much cals/prot roughly is in a wholeroast chicken (skin removed) 1.4kg total cooked weight...


No but go on 1k meat at 23% av. = 230g?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> No but go on 1k meat at 23% av. = 230g?


braw thatll do nicely  cheers bro


----------



## 25434

See how I cunningly incorporated a tree, representing your beloved forest? oh yah! I'm so on topic...

or do I mean I just ate one?

you'll never ever know the truth.........(wooooooshes away in a swirly midnight blue cape whilst the wind whistles eerily through my ears...I mean....I mean the woods!!! the woods!!)

as you were men...move along...nothing to see here....on your way now....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> View attachment 101587
> 
> 
> See how I cunningly incorporated a tree, representing your beloved forest? oh yah! I'm so on topic...
> 
> Thanks mate,does that look like ,,,er yes it does,thank you my sweetheart love and hugs xx
> 
> or do I mean I just ate one?
> 
> you'll never ever know the truth.........(wooooooshes away in a swirly midnight blue cape whilst the wind whistles eerily through my ears...I mean....I mean the woods!!! the woods!!)
> 
> as you were men...move along...nothing to see here....on your way now....


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

This is the only snip i will put up until meeting @Milky next July for big giveaway arm measures 22.5 ins at mo!(remember i am 6'5")

Chest

Bench

20 x 60k

10 x 100k

10 x 140k

4 x 160k /6 x 120k/then 60k partials and tut 12 off all in one drop

pushdown on back machine as not heavy enough on tri one

3 x 60k all to fail around 14 reps

1 x 80k rest pause 4 times then run the pin drop done.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101592
> :rockon:
> 
> This is the only snip i will put up until meeting @Milky next July for big giveaway arm measures 22.5 ins at mo!(remember i am 6'5")
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench
> 
> 20 x 60k
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 140k
> 
> 4 x 160k /6 x 120k/then 60k partials and tut 12 off all in one drop
> 
> pushdown on back machine as not heavy enough on tri one
> 
> 3 x 60k all to fail around 14 reps
> 
> 1 x 80k rest pause 4 times then run the pin drop done.


that is 1 big a$$ arm! well done getting a pic up mate :thumb: .....fuking shave those shoulders by july tho eh 

chest workout was a crackin 1 too. giggle to myself at "pushdown on back machine as not heavy enough on tri one" :lol: i sometimes do this too if a pair tri's with back and go heavy tbf


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101592
> :rockon:
> 
> This is the only snip i will put up until meeting @Milky next July for big giveaway arm measures 22.5 ins at mo!(remember i am 6'5")
> 
> Chest
> 
> Bench
> 
> 20 x 60k
> 
> 10 x 100k
> 
> 10 x 140k
> 
> 4 x 160k /6 x 120k/then 60k partials and tut 12 off all in one drop
> 
> pushdown on back machine as not heavy enough on tri one
> 
> 3 x 60k all to fail around 14 reps
> 
> 1 x 80k rest pause 4 times then run the pin drop done.


Spoke too soon didn't I lol

Get a shave


----------



## JANIKvonD

reps when i can


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:



biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well had pro.blend in oats first thing 80g
> 
> Just had a 350g steak/jacket/fr beans-finished with butter,to chear me up plus pint semi milk 110g= sub 190g prot.


Pre training small bowl crunchy nut in milk

post 10 dates ten mins later 100g mix protein in water ten mins more small sweet spud = sub290g prot


----------



## Sambuca

you certainly got some size to you mate!


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> you certainly got some size to you mate!


Thanks mate,will be nice when recomp is complete next year.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,will be nice when recomp is complete next year.


DNP would have u there by christmas :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> DNP would have u there by christmas :tongue:


Old school mate,slowly using my stored fuel for conversion.....


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Spoke too soon didn't I lol
> 
> Get a shave


Keeps a bear warm booboo!


----------



## flinty90

big poonds i wanted to see more to get a starting point size wise :-(


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> big poonds i wanted to see more to get a starting point size wise :-(


X2.

Not a fatstuff tribute pic lol


----------



## biglbs

Precisely why i have not put a new one up,there was a couple a month or so back on here though!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> X2.
> 
> Not a fatstuff tribute pic lol


Tough,i agreed with milky none, and that is what we are doing and for good reason:lol:Just thought i would fire a gun off...


----------



## flinty90

youbfcukin flirting with us tomothy lol x


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Old school mate,slowly using my stored fuel for conversion.....


im the new school, lose it all in a couple week and double what u lost a couple later, looking the same after every cut 6 years later and preaching my experience in training to the masses


----------



## JANIKvonD

R0BLET said:


> X2.
> 
> Not a fatstuff tribute pic lol


pmsl brilliant


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> youbfcukin flirting with us tomothy lol x


This one was when i was far fatter , few months back 400lbs,that is all


----------



## flinty90

my w4nk bank must be getting low lol.. @R0BLET send me some pics goddammit..


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> im the new school, lose it all in a couple week and double what u lost a couple later, looking the same after every cut 6 years later and preaching my experience in training to the masses


When you starting then mate?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101594
> 
> 
> This one was when i was far fatter , few months back 400lbs,that is all


Your fvcking fingers must be 10lb each!!

You're a unit alright mate. Wish you all the best with your new plan


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101594
> 
> 
> This one was when i was far fatter , few months back 400lbs,that is all


thank you. thats better than an arm lol... one in a thong now with your ball bag hanging out either side please. for reps lol...


----------



## biglbs

Someone said that last time too pmsl


----------



## biglbs

:ban:


flinty90 said:


> thank you. thats better than an arm lol... one in a thong now with your ball bag hanging out either side please. for reps lol...


----------



## Sambuca

lol flinty getting a bit carried away! :wub:


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Your fvcking fingers must be 10lb each!!
> 
> You're a unit alright mate. Wish you all the best with your new plan


thats not a phonenhe is holding matenits a fcukin 17 inch laptop pmsl. big cnut. he has fcukin big ben on his wrist..


----------



## TELBOR

flinty90 said:


> my w4nk bank must be getting low lol.. @R0BLET send me some pics goddammit..


I'm on it 

@biglbs that's better!

Your fingers are like Ben's legs


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> When you starting then mate?


training or preaching?.......when im 12stone & looking like a belong in a kung-fu film. so 2-3 weeks mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

ur a unit mate. there some crackin bum pokin fingers u got there


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> thank you. thats better than an arm lol... one in a thong now with your ball bag hanging out either side please. for reps lol...


good grief!! can we get a pass on that one purleeeeeeeeze? :no: :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> I'm on it
> 
> @biglbs that's better!
> 
> Your fingers are like Ben's legs




That's you that is, that's you looking your biggest ever


----------



## Richie186

22.5" arms! Christ, my waist is only 32"! Reps due mate.


----------



## flinty90

Flubs said:


> good grief!! can we get a pass on that one purleeeeeeeeze? :no: :laugh:


errrm no. lol i want my fcukin squashed ballbag picture goddammit..


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 101599
> 
> 
> That's you that is, that's you looking your biggest ever


form looks batter aswell lol..


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 101599
> 
> 
> That's you that is, that's you looking your biggest ever


I wish


----------



## biglbs

Oh by the way guys,that pic is when i was very flat about 2 months ago,food/training and aas,wonderful combination,it is going well,btw no cvnt read the workout part!!:laugh:


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> Someone said that last time too pmsl


Me,and you gave me a bollocking


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> Me,and you gave me a bollocking


 @flinty wants one too....


----------



## luther1

biglbs said:


> @flinty wants one too....


It was @Ginger Ben,tear the Cnut off a strip


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Pre training small bowl crunchy nut in milk
> 
> post 10 dates ten mins later 100g mix protein in water ten mins more small sweet spud = sub290g prot


Thai chicken/steak combo fr beans small sweet spud(tiny!)=50g sub 340g


----------



## biglbs

luther1 said:


> It was @Ginger Ben,tear the Cnut off a strip


No,,,,, wants my bollocks,earlier post lol


----------



## Replicator

Evening Scaryfeet ..boy am i glad to see youve percked up a bit .....................I notice a bit of mayhem in the last page or two .............FFS , for a minute I though i was in Flintys thread ..

going to train now so see ya later .


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101594
> 
> 
> This one was when i was far fatter , few months back 400lbs,that is all


Why are you showing us a couple of bunchs of bananas? ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Evening Scaryfeet ..boy am i glad to see youve percked up a bit .....................I notice a bit of mayhem in the last page or two .............FFS , for a minute I though i was in Flintys thread ..
> 
> going to train now so see ya later .


Thanks mate,only difference is no p1ss smell in here,,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,only difference is no p1ss smell in here,,,


and far less sexiness... x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> and far less sexiness... x


No time for pussies son,iron to be lifted...Said in sgt major voice!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No time for pussies son,iron to be lifted...Said in sgt major voice!


lol when you planning on fcukin lifting some then


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> lol when you planning on fcukin lifting some then


Pmsl i thought no one noticed the workout under my massive arm pic!


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Thai chicken/steak combo fr beans small sweet spud(tiny!)=50g sub 340g


Chicken tikka 300g /spud/olives=75g so sub 415g grr clock ticks


----------



## JANIKvonD

Mowning


----------



## Replicator

Morning big fella


----------



## infernal0988

Morning big man  Hows your morning so far ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning big man  Hows your morning so far ?





Replicator said:


> Morning big fella





JANIKvonD said:


> Mowning


Good morning guys,hope you're all well,apart from you Rep,i hope back sorts out,real bastard that!

I should not have trained,i am even more tired and un-driven.defo over trained,may leave it until Fri for light session,may tip it until next week,realy lost energy like flu...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Good morning guys,hope you're all well,apart from you Rep,i hope back sorts out,real bastard that!
> 
> I should not have trained,i am even more tired and un-driven.defo over trained,may leave it until Fri for light session,may tip it until next week,realy lost energy like flu...


You should just go on a huge carb load have your self 2 days of a dirty bulk  Eat some burgers and donner i promise you will feel loads better!


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> You should just go on a huge carb load have your self 2 days of a dirty bulk  Eat some burgers and donner i promise you will feel loads better!


Very tempting mate,but i have lost so much fat i realy do not want to put even an ounce back on...


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

90 g oats

50g protein,feel sh1t


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Very tempting mate,but i have lost so much fat i realy do not want to put even an ounce back on...


Trust me it will be gone withing a week or less your metabolism is sky high now that your dieting. And if you dont carb up every once in a while then your fat loss will stop or slow to a trickle mate


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Trust me it will be gone withing a week or less your metabolism is sky high now that your dieting. And if you dont carb up every once in a while then your fat loss will stop or slow to a trickle mate


Thanks mate,i take every sat Pm through till Sun pm to do just that,imo your always gonna benefit in metabolism and mental state too,this feels as thgough i may be fighting a bug too,just ate beans/2 saus/hash brown,well tried for a change,it made me feel sick,could not even drink my tea,now i am pi55ed off! :lol:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i take every sat Pm through till Sun pm to do just that,imo your always gonna benefit in metabolism and mental state too,this feels as thgough i may be fighting a bug too,just ate beans/2 saus/hash brown,well tried for a change,it made me feel sick,*could not even drink my tea,now i am pi55ed off!:lol*:


OH BOY!!! now that is what I call a downer...the day I can't drink my tea is the day I know i'm proper poorly....

morning Bigfella...quick swoooooosh due to time constraints...laters...


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> 90 g oats
> 
> 50g protein,feel sh1t


What's up big guy? Winter bug you think?


----------



## Rykard

i got a weird migrainey thing monday night , splitting headache, light sensitive and felt sick.. still feeling the effects now.. there is some sort of bug going round work not just chucking one either....

take it easy and get plenty of fluid into you..


----------



## Sambuca

drink loads. take as much vitamin C as you can get down you. helped me stave it off.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Good morning guys,hope you're all well,apart from you Rep,i hope back sorts out,real bastard that!
> 
> I should not have trained,i am even more *tired and un-driven*.defo over trained,may leave it until Fri for light session,may tip it until next week,realy lost energy like flu...


horrible feeling that im suffering from myself  got a w.e of decorating too! hope ya feel better soon dude


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> What's up big guy? Winter bug you think?


Perhaps,as said no time off training either,for ages and i do like you guys push hard.



Rykard said:


> i got a weird migrainey thing monday night , splitting headache, light sensitive and felt sick.. still feeling the effects now.. there is some sort of bug going round work not just chucking one either....
> 
> It is a bit like that bro..
> 
> take it easy and get plenty of fluid into you..


scotch ok? nah kidding



Sambuca said:


> drink loads. take as much vitamin C as you can get down you. helped me stave it off.


Yes Vit c forgot that today,normaly have 3g too.



JANIKvonD said:


> horrible feeling that im suffering from myself  got a w.e of decorating too! hope ya feel better soon dude


lol Cheers,seems like i have moaned all week,sorry guys,not like me at all,i will shake myself about and run into a wall....


----------



## infernal0988

If you dont get better soon i will come to the UK and beat the disease out of you !


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> If you dont get better soon i will come to the UK and beat the disease out of you !


Now that is a good plan,when please mate and can you bring a nice piece of salmon?


----------



## BestBefore1989

sorry your feeling bad and have a bug mate. Perhaps go sit in a sauna and sweat the ****er out of you ?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Now that is a good plan,when please mate and can you bring a nice piece of salmon?


Smoked salmon or regular ? :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry your feeling bad and have a bug mate. Perhaps go sit in a sauna and sweat the ****er out of you ?


l THINK IT IS A COMBBO,bug/over trained,need rest/life,watchin train robbers with John Wayne!


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Smoked salmon or regular ? :laugh:


All three...... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry your feeling bad and have a bug mate. Perhaps go sit in a *sauna* and sweat the ****er out of you ?


also the mother of hangover cures!....followed my an dip in the ice pool


----------



## Sambuca

and a bacon sarnie and a strong cup of yorkshire tea


----------



## JANIKvonD

Sambuca said:


> and a bacon sarnie and a strong cup of yorkshire tea


a GIANT fryup and a huge mug of coffee for me thanks


----------



## biglbs

Have eaten 250g protein and now started eating sh1t as suggested,but not hungry realy! mg:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Have eaten 250g protein and now started *eating sh1t as suggested*,but not hungry realy! mg:


iv got 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake u can have


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> iv got 2/3 of a strawberry cheesecake u can have


Pics or nocake!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Pics or nocake!


pics when i get home at this dreaded cake thats been teesing me since monday!!!

i had the other part sunday night with a can of hot ambrosia rice pudding poured over it and half a tub mini iced Dnuts to dip in :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Protein will be done soon ordered lamb shish super plus extra lamb,salad pitta no doner meat though,realy like that too,but keep it clean...this will take me over 400g

Just ordered casein for night feeding and making my own blends,also big tub whey matrix pre/post w/o.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> pics when i get home at this dreaded cake thats been teesing me since monday!!!
> 
> i had the other part sunday night with a can of hot ambrosia rice pudding poured over it and half a tub mini iced Dnuts to dip in :lol:


Can go off people ya know


----------



## latblaster

Lamb Shish Kebabs....*drool*. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Protein will be done soon ordered lamb shish super plus extra lamb,salad pitta no doner meat though,realy like that too,but keep it clean...this will take me over 400g
> 
> Just ordered casein for night feeding and making my own blends,also big tub whey matrix pre/post w/o.


whats the macro of donner meat like? if ya like it, get it down ya! could be just what u need


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Can go off people ya know


youll always come back tho


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> whats the macro of donner meat like? if ya like it, get it down ya! could be just what u need


I have worked too hard to ruin it mate,lamb is just fine.lean too as bbq styleeeeee!


----------



## Replicator

evening ....okay time i was outa here ..............I explain in my thread B.L :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Allowed myself some cheese crackers and fruit and nuts.


----------



## Milky

If l was on the road still l would be hitting your gaff big time mate, not for food, for a slap to stop my cravings :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> If l was on the road still l would be hitting your gaff big time mate, not for food, for a slap to stop my cravings :lol:


Here

The way i look at it is i am losing fat nicely,i even have the odd treat not far out of macros either.


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Have eaten 250g protein and now started eating sh1t as suggested,but *not hungry realy!* mg:


Kin hell, you must be poorly :thumbdown:


----------



## George-Bean

Biglbs is not hungry, holy sh1t call in the vet....

Hope its gone quick mate,


----------



## biglbs

Still managed 500g plus med carbs but higher fat and some simple carbs:innocent:


----------



## biglbs

Bed for me need to be 100% now,night all,have fun...


----------



## George-Bean

gnite mate ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Ok morning guys,i hope your all well,

i feel bit better but will endvvour to rest up over weekend,we may even pop to thetford late tomorrow,so may not train until tues,if i can resist!


----------



## latblaster

Mornin' mate am feeling good! :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Mornin' mate am feeling good! :thumbup1:


Happy days,plans?


----------



## latblaster

Dog for a walk, then gym til about 11.30, then sort the folks out yet again!


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Dog for a walk, then gym til about 11.30, then sort the folks out yet again!


No work?Folks?


----------



## latblaster

Parents are both ill/stroke etc.


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Parents are both ill/stroke etc.


Sorry mate,must be hard to deal with


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella, I see you're feeling a bit better today, but still not bouncing around...I hope that if you do go to the forest you can breathe in some good air and have a walk and some rest and come back feeling fit for the next week....hope so..take care mister..x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning Mate,

Have a good one


----------



## tyramhall

Hi mate, hope your in a better place now!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella, I see you're feeling a bit better today, but still not bouncing around...I hope that if you do go to the forest you can breathe in some good air and have a walk and some rest and come back feeling fit for the next week....hope so..take care mister..x


Thanks my dear ollie,it will be a short one ,but nice..


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning Mate,
> 
> Have a good one


Cheers sir,you too..



tyramhall said:


> Hi mate, hope your in a better place now!


Thanks for Pm's the other both you guys,realy helped,have a nice day ..


----------



## Replicator

Morning big fella ..too much to catch up on on all my subscribesd threads with being out last night so hope you are well .


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Cheers sir,you too..
> 
> Thanks for Pm's the other both you guys,realy helped,have a nice day ..


No worries mate. Anytime!


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning feker x


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning big fella ..too much to catch up on on all my subscribesd threads with being out last night so hope you are well .


Don't worry mate,all is good,you would have heard otherwise !


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Food

shredded wheat bowl with milk and mix protein total =70g

About to eat steak and bubble/sprouts 400g = 100g


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food
> 
> shredded wheat bowl with milk and mix protein total =70g
> 
> About to eat steak and bubble/sprouts 400g = 100g


PUT 3 eggs on top too,bubble looked lonely......day sub=say 190g


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> PUT 3 eggs on top too,bubble looked lonely......day sub=say 190g


whats bubble


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> whats bubble


Above dopey:whistling:

Right going to buy whole rump and box chicken,laters


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

THE HEAVIEST I HAVE EVER BEEN Off bookers that end at 400lbs by easily 10/12lb so 410lbs.(10 days ago i was 395!)

and leaner than for years,as expected the boldone used for last few weeks upped blood volume greatly,i have been so thirsty it is daft.I am not holding any more water subcatainiously though due to vit c 3-4 g/day.I look far fuller in muscles.

I started out wanting to lose weight i now see with correct balance of nutrition/rest/training it is easy to burn fat and gain plenty of lean muscle,whilst staying healthy using aas.

The lads at bookers commented that i looked far fitter and lighter,then could not beleive weigh in..

I am starting Deca today as will take a week to get in and sus monday,this we will call stage 2,building up the mass,may start new journal for this as the old fat **** is long on his way...thoughts?

I love this ****,,,,awsome feeling,diet/diet /diet imo 70% of this game.


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> THE HEAVIEST I HAVE EVER BEEN Off bookers that end at 400lbs by easily 10/12lb so 410lbs.(10 days ago i was 395!)
> 
> and leaner than for years,as expected the boldone used for last few weeks upped blood volume greatly,i have been so thirsty it is daft.I am not holding any more water subcatainiously though due to vit c 3-4 g/day.I look far fuller in muscles.
> 
> I started out wanting to lose weight i now see with correct balance of nutrition/rest/training it is easy to burn fat and gain plenty of lean muscle,whilst staying healthy using aas.
> 
> The lads at bookers commented that i looked far fitter and lighter,then could not beleive weigh in..
> 
> I am starting Deca today as will take a week to get in and sus monday,this we will call stage 2,building up the mass,may start new journal for this as the old fat **** is long on his way...thoughts?
> 
> I love this ****,,,,awsome feeling,diet/diet /diet imo 70% of this game.


Excellent news mate!

410lbs is a joke, how do you even wipe your ar5e lol.

Sounds like it's all working though mate, start a new journal once you've jabbed the deca


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news mate!
> 
> 410lbs is a joke, how do you even wipe your ar5e lol.
> 
> Sounds like it's all working though mate, start a new journal once you've jabbed the deca


Actualy i can just do it:lol:

I 'feel'lighter than for years is the odd thing,my back aint happy with pumps etc but that must pass,simples


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Actualy i can just do it:lol:
> 
> I 'feel'lighter than for years is the odd thing,my back aint happy with pumps etc but that must pass,simples


Get some taurine mate  Embrace the pumps lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Get some taurine mate  Embrace the pumps lol


Got it but no help!!!


----------



## biglbs

GUYS I HAVE A TRAINING THREAD ONLY OPEN,NO BANTER IN THERE PLEASE,KEEP IT HERE,PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT/ASK IN THERE THOUGH...IT IS SO I CAN TRACK....yes rep i know:whistling: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Got it but no help!!!


Embrace those pumps then!


----------



## biglbs

Supplies for week

Whole rump,may last 2 weeks

5 kilo breast poss 9 days


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101869
> 
> 
> Supplies for week
> 
> Whole rump,may last 2 weeks
> 
> 5 kilo breast poss 9 days


Lovely stuff!

What's thwarted weight and price on the rump??


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff!
> 
> What's thwarted weight and price on the rump??


£57 for 7.63kg mate,,,,,mmmm


----------



## TELBOR

R0BLET said:


> Lovely stuff!
> 
> What's thwarted weight and price on the rump??


Damn predictive text! Thwarted aka THE!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> £57 for 7.63kg mate,,,,,mmmm


Blooming bargain!!!! :beer:


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Food
> 
> shredded wheat bowl with milk and mix protein total =70g
> 
> About to eat steak and bubble/sprouts 400g = 100g


3 eggs=18g

500g chicken with sproats/spud=150g prot = sub335g,,,


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101869
> 
> 
> Supplies for week
> 
> Whole rump,may last 2 weeks
> 
> 5 kilo breast poss 9 days


looks very nice


----------



## latblaster

Meat is Murder!!! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Meat is Murder!!! :lol:


You have a face so you are edible!!!!I eat anything with a face on it..


----------



## infernal0988

latblaster said:


> Meat is Murder!!! :lol:


Then call me a serial killer :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> You have a face so you are edible!!!!I eat anything with a face on it..


Ohh you're so big & strong, I love that in a man!! :lol:

That really is a joke!


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Ohh you're so big & strong, I love that in a man!! :lol:
> 
> That really is a joke!


I don't care,i have a hard on now,will be off to yours in a mo...no joke


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> I don't care,i have a hard on now,will be off to yours in a mo...no joke


Faaaark....mummy help me!


----------



## BestBefore1989

latblaster, stop drawing a face on your cock.


----------



## Replicator

biglbs said:


> GUYS I HAVE A TRAINING THREAD ONLY OPEN,NO BANTER IN THERE PLEASE,KEEP IT HERE,PLEASE FEEL FREE TO COMMENT/ASK IN THERE THOUGH...IT IS SO I CAN TRACK....yes rep i know:whistling: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html


Cant rep ye for them pics yet m8 ....but when i can


----------



## Replicator

infernal0988 said:


> Then call me a serial killer :thumb:


Was it you who killed the coco pops mg:


----------



## infernal0988

Replicator said:


> Was it you who killed the coco pops mg:


Yes it was me ! Mo hahahahahaha! And the lucky charms and the Wetabix! I also slaughtered a packed of chicken mince nothing left :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Yes it was me ! Mo hahahahahaha! And the lucky charms and the Wetabix! I also slaughtered a packed of chicken mince nothing left :devil2:


 :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean

biglbs said:


> View attachment 101869
> 
> 
> Supplies for week
> 
> Whole rump,may last 2 weeks
> 
> 5 kilo breast poss 9 days


Why have you got a plastic bag on your hand ;-D


----------



## biglbs

Time to grow,night guys


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> THE HEAVIEST I HAVE EVER BEEN Off bookers that end at 400lbs by easily 10/12lb so 410lbs.(10 days ago i was 395!)
> 
> and leaner than for years,as expected the boldone used for last few weeks upped blood volume greatly,i have been so thirsty it is daft.I am not holding any more water subcatainiously though due to vit c 3-4 g/day.I look far fuller in muscles.
> 
> I started out wanting to lose weight i now see with correct balance of nutrition/rest/training it is easy to burn fat and gain plenty of lean muscle,whilst staying healthy using aas.
> 
> The lads at bookers commented that i looked far fitter and lighter,then could not beleive weigh in..
> 
> I am starting Deca today as will take a week to get in and sus monday,this we will call stage 2,building up the mass,may start new journal for this as the old fat **** is long on his way...thoughts?
> 
> I love this ****,,,,awsome feeling,diet/diet /diet imo 70% of this game.


Had a smile while reading all that (rare occurrence). Happy as fuk for ya mate!!!

Tommy Tom tam whatever it fukin name is


----------



## Replicator

Morning Biglbs (thats is name Janik  ) frosty out there today ...


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Morning Biglbs (thats is name Janik  ) frosty out there today ...


Morning Rep and everyone,pleased to see i cheer ye all up,have a nice day


----------



## Richie186

Morning gents. Lovely frosty morning up here today. Hope pitch thaws out in time for rugby or ill be black and blue this time tomorrow. Have a good day fellas.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning gents. Lovely frosty morning up here today. Hope pitch thaws out in time for rugby or ill be black and blue this time tomorrow. Have a good day fellas.


If i was near i would come watch i love the game mate,be safe...


----------



## Rykard

morning all, had a lie in as i'm an old git today. can't see what it's like out at the mo all the windows are streamed up..


----------



## Richie186

Fcuking freezing is what it is out here mate. Stay in bed!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning!


I love this time of year as all seasons,but would not want to have to be out in it all day!


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I love this time of year as all seasons,but would not want to have to be out in it all day!


I love it too 

Been out in the garden with just a t-shirt on lol

I like the feeling - wakes me up!

Covering of frost up here


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> I love it too
> 
> Been out in the garden with just a t-shirt on lol
> 
> I like the feeling - wakes me up!
> 
> Covering of frost up here


I also wash my face in cold water same reason....bet ya do?


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> I also wash my face in cold water same reason....bet ya do?


Either that or a piping hot shower first off 

Just nibbled on some dates with a shake, quite addictive lol


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Either that or a piping hot shower first off
> 
> Just nibbled on some dates with a shake, quite addictive lol


Make you fat if not right before or after training,but boy they are damn good........insulin away,you will be asleep in ten


----------



## George-Bean

I like the warm, I'm still sitting in front of the fire in my jimjams ;-D


----------



## TELBOR

biglbs said:


> Make you fat if not right before or after training,but boy they are damn good........insulin away,you will be asleep in ten


2 was my limit, training in an hour


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I like the warm, I'm still sitting in front of the fire in my jimjams ;-D


Rupert bear ones~?


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> 2 was my limit, training in an hour


Is he still sulking?Did not ans my text:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Rupert bear ones~?


Backless leather ones with inward facing.studs I reckon, beans a closet gimp


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Backless leather ones with inward facing.studs I reckon, beans a closet gimp


You just read my post in milky's and his too then:lol:

I think you may be correct and this is the secret to a horny wife!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> You just read my post in milky's and his too then:lol:
> 
> I think you may be correct and this is the secret to a horny wife!


Yep, lol the buggers got it right!


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...It's raining like anything where I am and it's cold. I've been shopping, been down the gym, and had my shower and am on the sofd drinking a hot cuppa coffee and having a quick swoosh round before I head into town to see what I can't afford..hee heee....then back for strictly and merlin....whoop!

Have a lovely day... :bounce:

ps: I saw your other thread but as you only want training stuff in there and I can't really comment on that cos I know knowt! I'll stay in here...just in case you thought I was being a bit rude...


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep, lol the buggers got it right!


BBBBBBB= Big Bean Buggery Bastard Bollox Begins Buggering


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> If i was near i would come watch i love the game mate,be safe...


me too! I love rugby...grraaarrrrggggggghhhhh....cough....my rugby call...errrrmm...errmm...hee hee


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...It's raining like anything where I am and it's cold. I've been shopping, been down the gym, and had my shower and am on the sofd drinking a hot cuppa coffee and having a quick swoosh round before I head into town to see what I can't afford..hee heee....then back for strictly and merlin....whoop!
> 
> Have a lovely day... :bounce:
> 
> Your never rude,if you' like 'something i have done and wonder why etc just ask,it is there to help others too,if they see me improving it can only do good.


----------



## Replicator

just popped in to say hi ...


----------



## BestBefore1989

just popped by to say good afternoon


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> just popped by to say good afternoon


Thank you kind sir,your day is good i hope


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> just popped in to say hi ...


OiOi see you in the rounds it's mad today looking quick!


----------



## latblaster

And hi from rainy abertawe.


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> BBBBBBB= Big Bean Buggery Bastard Bollox Begins Buggering


BBBBBBB= BigFella being brawny behind boxing bags.........inthegym...

shhhhhhhhh.....don't look at it, they'll never notice, nope.... :whistling:


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> BBBBBBB= Big Bean Buggery Bastard Bollox Begins Buggering


Nooooo.....BBBBBBB= Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Beautiful! :tongue:

Enjoy rest of the weekend fella! :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Nooooo.....BBBBBBB= Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Beautiful! :tongue:
> 
> Enjoy rest of the weekend fella! :thumb:


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Nooooo.....BBBBBBB= Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Bquark Beautiful! :tongue:
> 
> Enjoy rest of the weekend fella! :thumb:


Lol,good one mate,you too


----------



## biglbs

Ok guys well the test is well in the boldone has primed me up and now the deca is in,ready for trt sus/prov

However my old enemy lower back pump has also arrived,this plagues me every time i go on a decent bit of aas,i have taken taurine as this is supposed to help but not seen benefits yet.The pain is massive after just moving around for five mins,i have always had the same problem,but does anyone have more ideas on how to get rid so i can function when on aas.It has been getting worse as the aas kicks in more.

For anyone who has not seen it,my training/diet thread is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html

Mia had me up at 4am with runny bottom,still up and yawning,,,,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Ok guys well the test is well in the boldone has primed me up and now the deca is in,ready for trt sus/prov
> 
> However my old enemy lower back pump has also arrived,this plagues me every time i go on a decent bit of aas,i have taken taurine as this is supposed to help but not seen benefits yet.The pain is massive after just moving around for five mins,i have always had the same problem,but does anyone have more ideas on how to get rid so i can function when on aas.It has been getting worse as the aas kicks in more.
> 
> For anyone who has not seen it,my training/diet thread is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html
> 
> Mia had me up at 4am with runny bottom,still up and yawning,,,,,


Nice work mate... you are taking taurine for your size 6 g per day ?? and plenty of water ?? potassium. and beta alinine can also help with taurine mate.

apart from that i think its a case of cracking on best you can.. try and do more stretching , the cardio might help a little ....

do you think that the boldenone brings these on quicker mate obviously upping blood transit etc ?? (just a thought)


----------



## Richie186

Morning BL. Hope your well (apart from the pumps)


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Nice work mate... you are taking taurine for your size 6 g per day ?? and plenty of water ?? potassium. and beta alinine can also help with taurine mate.
> 
> apart from that i think its a case of cracking on best you can.. try and do more stretching , the cardio might help a little ....
> 
> do you think that the boldenone brings these on quicker mate obviously upping blood transit etc ?? (just a thought)


Thank you,did not know about beta alinine,will read,yes boldone did,but i wanted it to preload,hope it goes off a bit on lower test dose and deca 250/300 e5d!


----------



## BestBefore1989

hope Mia feels better soon


----------



## infernal0988

HEY mate ! Morning yes i slept until now mo hahahahahahahahah!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> hope Mia feels better soon


Thanks bro,kind of you


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> HEY mate ! Morning yes i slept until now mo hahahahahahahahah!


BONES!


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thank you,did not know about beta alinine,will read,yes boldone did,but i wanted it to preload,hope it goes off a bit on lower test dose and deca 250/300 e5d!


totally understand that mate and you did it for a great reason... get them fcukin nutrients and gear flowing pal X

i do hope it also goes off for you , there is nothing worse than the pumps.. i havent had them on my cycle to be fair but when i was on t bullets i had then pretty badly X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> totally understand that mate and you did it for a great reason... get them fcukin nutrients and gear flowing pal X
> 
> i do hope it also goes off for you , there is nothing worse than the pumps.. i havent had them on my cycle to be fair but when i was on t bullets i had then pretty badly X[/QUOT
> 
> Cool mate,regarding your VM yes,i do hate it more and more slippin up the sat eve thing,but it aint no biggie,the Mrs would go insane without a blow out once a week,i am married to her....


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> You been knocking head with the misses mate? Perfectly natural part of marriage


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Sore point that mate,not for ages,w8nker me.


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Fcuk off Big poonds i havent got round to asking you that yet lol X


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> No mate im a good judge of character & you are far from a ****er i can tell mate  Every couple has their problems


----------



## flinty90

infernal0988 said:


> yea our problem in our couple is me lol


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> You had a blow job this morning ya cvnt!


----------



## biglbs

400g steak/spud/toms/herbs---done


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> well it was a w4nk off actually lol blowjobs my afternoon treat lol !! X


----------



## Replicator

Afternoon B.L hope yer love life improves SOON and GWS wishes to wee Mia


----------



## biglbs

Replicator said:


> Afternoon B.L hope yer love life improves SOON and GWS wishes to wee Mia


Thanks mate,no sex=train harder a?

Might rent a fanny or something


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella, hope your'e well and Mia too.....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,no sex=train harder a?
> 
> Might rent a fanny or something


 @luther1 is available mate he is a cnut lol X


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella, hope your'e well and Mia too.....


All good,you too mate? x x


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> All good,you too mate? x x


Yes, thank you. Bit down but okay...thanks for asking...off to make a cuppa in a minute...tea always helps...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Yes, thank you. Bit down but okay...thanks for asking...off to make a cuppa in a minute...tea always helps...


Sorry to hear this,anything we can do/chat/pm etc?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Sorry to hear this,anything we can do/chat/pm etc?


That's really kind of you but nothing a cuppa tea won't fix...I don't do down that often..not in my nature...tomorra's another day right?....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> That's really kind of you but nothing a cuppa tea won't fix...I don't do down that often..not in my nature...tomorra's another day right?....


Right this may help


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> That's really kind of you but nothing a cuppa tea won't fix...I don't do down that often..not in my nature...tomorra's another day right?....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> That's really kind of you but nothing a cuppa tea won't fix...I don't do down that often..not in my nature...tomorra's another day right?....


----------



## 25434

hee heee....thank you..x


----------



## biglbs

morning all


----------



## Queenie

Morning big guy


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Morning big guy


Thanks for poppin in,what plans you got this wet day?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Thanks for poppin in,what plans you got this wet day?


Just work! Then off to the gym to train back  oh and lots of eating lol.

You?


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Just work! Then off to the gym to train back  oh and lots of eating lol.
> 
> You?


Your gonna love me.....CARDIO and legs,Mrs Lbs had to pop into work,so when she returns,dreading it due to back pumps killing my lower back at mo,can barely move about for pain:no:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning folks


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Morning folks


Where are you this week mate?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Your gonna love me.....CARDIO and legs,Mrs Lbs had to pop into work,so when she returns,dreading it due to back pumps killing my lower back at mo,can barely move about for pain:no:


Wooooo I'm well pleased to hear that!!! The cardio bit, not the back pumps


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Wooooo I'm well pleased to hear that!!! The cardio bit, not the back pumps


Been at the cardio moving about thing for 4/5 weeks now ,my watch is loose(spins),wedding ring near back on(a goal for 4 years or more),belt in 3 holes,loose skin on my belly though:no:all takes time i suppose.


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Been at the cardio moving about thing for 4/5 weeks now ,my watch is loose(spins),wedding ring near back on(a goal for 4 years or more),belt in 3 holes,loose skin on my belly though:no:all takes time i suppose.


Time and consistency is key  stick at it


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Where are you this week mate?


mainly Chelmsford this week mate

:lol: I don't like this having to work for a living lark


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Time and consistency is key  stick at it


It is always easier when one is not alone,thank you


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> mainly Chelmsford this week mate
> 
> :lol: I don't like this having to work for a living lark


I always say,"it used to be easy earning a diss-honest living,real life is harder,but more rewarding!"


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning bud


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning bud


How's it draggin??


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> How's it draggin??


about 3ft behind me mate  lol. still feel p!sh tbh tam, how was ur w,e?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> about 3ft behind me mate  lol. still feel p!sh tbh tam, how was ur w,e?


Well i am suffering too mate,still very tired and now major back pumps from gear,does my swede in tbh!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Well i am suffering too mate,still very tired and now major back pumps from gear,does my swede in tbh!


i hate Dbol back pumps, killed me lol.


----------



## biglbs

@Sweat I know the back pumps are likely related to the gear mate, but also I get them and put it down in my case to often putting more work on my lower back than what it is currently able to perform. Also poor posture for me is an issue I am trying to sort out.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/back-p....aspx#/slide-2 Photos 2,3 and 8 demonstrate ones I have personally found to be great for helping my lower back, I know it is yoga and people might laugh but I find it helps.

Maybe give them a try in addition to your Taurine.

Looked a bit like this mate


----------



## Sweat

Lol, you moved my post to this journal, I thought it was justified in your other as was training advice based, but nevermind.

You should defo give it a go though, I do find the stretching has helped. In conjunction with trying to make conscious effort to sit at my PC properly.


----------



## JANIKvonD

rite. im off to read this new journal of urs


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> rite. im off to read this new journal of urs


Mind how you go,it's a long way


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Lol, you moved my post to this journal, I thought it was justified in your other as was training advice based, but nevermind.
> 
> You should defo give it a go though, I do find the stretching has helped. In conjunction with trying to make conscious effort to sit at my PC properly.


No mate not moved but if someone posts something banter worthy i will duplicate it in here for fun!


----------



## biglbs

OOOOOOOPS,LOOK HEREAdmission of guilt---my little girl cooked up some 'Tinkerbels cookies',She then asked me to eat one,as they where for me,so,,,,,,i had 2


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> OOOOOOOPS,LOOK HEREAdmission of guilt---my little girl cooked up some 'Tinkerbels cookies',She then asked me to eat one,as they where for me,so,,,,,,i had 2
> View attachment 102195


if my daughter only made me 2 id send her back to make more oh sh!t sorry this is the serious 1.....whats the macro breakdown of the cookies in question?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> if my daughter only made me 2 id send her back to make more oh sh!t sorry this is the serious 1.....whats the macro breakdown of the cookies in question?


LoL SHE MADE 10 or so mate,i just must not,but they look so beautiful,,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

I am tired out,feel 2nd hand and so hungry,do'nt think i can eat,perhaps a prot shake will check totals...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> LoL SHE MADE 10 or so mate,i just must not,but they look so beautiful,,,,,,
> View attachment 102197


eat the cookies eeeaaaaaaatttttt them ........


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> eat the cookies eeeaaaaaaatttttt them ........


OOOOOO you fooker,ooooo,no/no/no lalalalalaaa!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> OOOOOO you fooker,ooooo,no/no/no lalalalalaaa!


Just think how good they would taste with a nice cold glass of milk?  :devil2:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Just think how good they would taste with a nice cold glass of milk?  :devil2:


I know but the other reason i will not is asleep in her bed:wub:Easy now,you could not force me!See what i did?

50g prot blen and 30 shredded wheat it is total the 500g prot done


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> I know but the other reason i will not is asleep in her bed:wub:Easy now,you could not force me!See what i did?
> 
> 50g prot blen and 30 shredded wheat it is total the 500g prot done


yeeeyyyyy you prevailed !


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> yeeeyyyyy you prevailed !


I did mate,aint so bad


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> I did mate,aint so bad


Getting one more meal and a mega shake down my neck now & then its off to bed for this fella


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Getting one more meal and a mega shake down my neck now & then its off to bed for this fella


Me too,sweet dreams mate,,,er well no food here!x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning loabs


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning loabs


Morning Jan,you ok?

Morning everyone


----------



## TELBOR

Morning!


----------



## flinty90

Morning big meat


----------



## biglbs

Just had my flat top re-installed with razored off sides,,,,,,,gonna grow a Goatee too,lookin very dapper!

Back/Bi later got my eyes on 70k single arm rows,for one and mmmm,we will see.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Morning Jan,you ok?
> 
> Morning everyone


im fuking marvelous today!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Just had my *flat top re-installed with razored off sides,,,,,,,gonna grow a Goatee too,lookin very dapper*!
> 
> Back/Bi later got my eyes on 70k single arm rows,for one and mmmm,we will see.


pics


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Just had my flat top re-installed with razored off sides,,,,,,,gonna grow a Goatee too,lookin very dapper!
> 
> Back/Bi later got my eyes on 70k single arm rows,for one and mmmm,we will see.


Haha pics when you got the goatee developed!! Morning by the way!


----------



## biglbs

I sould look like a Hells Angel imo,keeps monkies from my door though


----------



## JANIKvonD




----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


>


That was last winter mate,where you get it...?lol


----------



## biglbs

http://blillytraining.blogspot.co.uk/2012/08/82812-cube-method-speed-deads-squats.html

Looked at this now off to do back!


----------



## biglbs

@Infernal nuissance banter here ffs! :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> @Infernal nuissance banter here ffs! :lol:


Right im in place whats the story? :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Right im in place whats the story? :laugh:


Delete the chat mate it is a training thread only over there,so i can find things.

OTHER THAN THAT I AM 100000000000000000000000000000% 

Been busy


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Right im in place whats the story? :laugh:


Hallllllooooooooo,you there flee breath?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Hallllllooooooooo,you there flee breath?


just ban the thick cvnt from it  x


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Hallllllooooooooo,you there flee breath?


sure mate will do


----------



## infernal0988

JANIKvonD said:


> just ban the thick cvnt from it  x


what the hell?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> sure mate will do


May even let you suck me dick if you do........................................................joke!....although Mrs Lbs aint


----------



## infernal0988

anyway deleted so ....


----------



## JANIKvonD

infernal0988 said:


> what the hell?


oj of course lover..


----------



## infernal0988

JANIKvonD said:


> oj of course lover..


 :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## JANIKvonD

infernal0988 said:


> :thumb: :whistling:


ah fuk i thought we were in ur journal mate PMSL, my comment may have looked more d!ckish now :lol: ahwell :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988

JANIKvonD said:


> ah fuk i thought we were in ur journal mate PMSL, my comment may have looked more d!ckish now :lol: ahwell :thumb:


  Hahaha thats okey love ya anyway man


----------



## biglbs

Crackin guys you are xx


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Crackin guys you are xx


Same to you mate  Buisy day you said earlier ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Same to you mate  Buisy day you said earlier ?


No i said busy(dylexia see)

This and that realy,Son over daughter off,wife in,just giving some love,,,


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> No i said busy(dylexia see)
> 
> This and that realy,Son over daughter off,wife in,just giving some love,,,


me to mate i gave some love last night first time ever iv done phone sex with anyone  Was strange as fawk ...


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> me to mate i gave some love last night first time ever iv done phone sex with anyone  Was strange as fawk ...


It c an be special with right Gal,as you found a?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> It c an be special with right Gal,as you found a?


Yeah was good since it was her fawking miss her though & im so damn jealous ! I mean seriously of a boy writes on her facebook i ask who it is ... Not good ehe he he


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah was good since it was her fawking miss her though & im so damn jealous ! I mean seriously of a boy writes on her facebook i ask who it is ... Not good ehe he he


Was it a facebook meet,affair before you met her the other day?You seem so close


----------



## MRSTRONG

infernal0988 said:


> me to mate i gave some love last night first time ever iv done phone sex with anyone  Was strange as fawk ...


it gets better bro 

i had a lass wanting to hear my hand slapping my balls as i stroking she was screaming down the phone as she came


----------



## JANIKvonD

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah was good since it was her fawking miss her though & im so damn jealous ! I mean seriously of a boy writes on her facebook i ask who it is ... Not good ehe he he


the dreaded pu$$book


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Was it a facebook meet,affair before you met her the other day?You seem so close


we had met before i didnt remember but was during summer time and she finally found me on FB and we started talking. Idk we just instantly clicked fell inlove very fast.


----------



## infernal0988

ewen said:


> it gets better bro
> 
> i had a lass wanting to hear my hand slapping my balls as i stroking she was screaming down the phone as she came


Will have her for real soon though gonna be so gooooooooddddd....


----------



## MRSTRONG

infernal0988 said:


> Will have her for real soon though gonna be so gooooooooddddd....


try not to let things build up sexually only to last a couple mins .


----------



## infernal0988

ewen said:


> try not to let things build up sexually only to last a couple mins .


Nah mate im playing it cool gonna tease that woman until she drags me into that bedroom ...


----------



## Richie186

Evening BL. How's things in the sunny south?


----------



## JANIKvonD

ewen said:


> try not to let things build up sexually only to last a couple mins .


pmsl done many times  i just batter on if i can....if there hot enough he comes back to life quickly anyway :lol:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> we had met before i didnt remember but was during summer time and she finally found me on FB and we started talking. Idk we just instantly clicked fell inlove very fast.


That is often the best way,though i met my Mrs when i was on a door,dress up her ass,the lot just needed to shag her,17 years later,never been apart,,


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> That is often the best way,though i met my Mrs when i was on a door,dress up her ass,the lot just needed to shag her,17 years later,never been apart,,


Seriously would do ANYTHING for that woman.


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> try not to let things build up sexually only to last a couple mins .


That woul d be enough for this old fella,4 year old contraception and wifes hormones fixed that up,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD

am i the only cvnt that just wants my bone burried as quick as possible then stick COD on ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Seriously would do ANYTHING for that woman.


What my wife?You can have her,call it a swop:laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> That woul d be enough for this old fella,4 year old contraception and wifes hormones fixed that up,,,


get her on deca she`ll be like a sexual tyrannosaurus rex


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Evening BL. How's things in the sunny south?


Fookin wet and cold,but not as bad as yours a?pmsl


----------



## MRSTRONG

JANIKvonD said:


> am i the only cvnt that just wants my bone burried as quick as possible then stick COD on ?


haha i cant wait to blow i spend all day getting cals in last thing i want is to last 60 secs lol


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> What my wife?You can have her,call it a swop:laugh:


lol nah my girl  I can seriously see a future with this one.


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> get her on deca she`ll be like a sexual tyrannosaurus rex


I think i may Jab some sus in and tell her it is just tan......hay .....mmmm


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> lol nah my girl  I can seriously see a future with this one.


Oh bollox things looked up for a second too


----------



## infernal0988

JANIKvonD said:


> am i the only cvnt that just wants my bone burried as quick as possible then stick COD on ?


Why not have the telly in the bedroom infront of you while playing COD and doing doggy style?


----------



## MRSTRONG

infernal0988 said:


> Why not have the telly in the bedroom infront of you while playing COD and doing doggy style?


what and shoot at two people at the same time


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Oh bollox things looked up for a second too


But you never know what the future might bring


----------



## infernal0988

ewen said:


> what and shoot at two people at the same time


exactly and when you blow your load you scream BBBOOOOOMMM HEADSHOT! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD

ewen said:


> haha i cant wait to blow i spend all day getting cals in last thing i want is to last 60 secs lol


honestly if i last more than 5 min my mrs starts to get paranoid lmfao (not even joking). on the odd occassion we get rid of the kids we'll make a full on evening of it, but the general 2-3 pumps a day aint much more than a stress release :lol:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> But you never know what the future might bring


When you over again?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> honestly if i last more than 5 min my mrs starts to get paranoid lmfao (not even joking). on the odd occassion we get rid of the kids we'll make a full on evening of it, but the general 2-3 pumps a day aint much more than a stress release :lol:


She said i came too early,i said no,you came too late...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> When you over again?
> View attachment 102331


will have a vacation in Blackpool as i use to live their when summer comes along


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Just had my flat top re-installed with razored off sides
> 
> 
> 
> ,,,,,,,gonna grow a Goatee too,lookin very dapper!
> 
> Back/Bi later got my eyes on 70k single arm rows,for one and mmmm,we will see.


----------



## mikemull

How was the back session pal?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> How was the back session pal?


Great mate,have you seen my other log,it is all in there now?


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> How was the back session pal?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html

MY TRAINING ONLY JOURNAL


----------



## JANIKvonD

Burds got the painters in....looks like I'm [email protected] myself to sleep tonight.

Oh, hi mate


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> Burds got the painters in....looks like I'm [email protected] myself to sleep tonight.
> 
> Oh, hi mate


Thanks for that and welcome to Lobes world:whistling:


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html
> 
> MY TRAINING ONLY JOURNAL


Clearly not I'm there now!!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> Clearly not I'm there now!!


Yes feel free to banter here,,,,,,there is strictly training and related brief chat


----------



## mikemull

biglbs said:


> Yes feel free to banter here,,,,,,there is strictly training and related brief chat


I'm not massive on the banter anyway mate, just a bit now and then but prefer the training stuff anyway! Well done! Reps!


----------



## biglbs

mikemull said:


> I'm not massive on the banter anyway mate, just a bit now and then but prefer the training stuff anyway! Well done! Reps!


Thanks you are welcome in any thread of mine mate,,,


----------



## biglbs

600g protein ni night night,gonna use it all now...


----------



## biglbs

Morning tappers and slappers.

fasted cardio 9.15,i am in buts from back and legs still hurt oh joy,this will be laugh a min....


----------



## Queenie

Fasted cardio? Tom - you're changing  I like these changes lol


----------



## Queenie

Oops wrong journal! I will move to the new one!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Fasted cardio? Tom - you're changing  I like these changes lol


Lol you daft mare,i have been doing mainly fasted cardio for ages,especialy since you kicked my large assre,but not when i train straight after any more.


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Hope all is good!


----------



## biglbs

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Hope all is good!


Morning dawning without warning,i am sore,but good ,you?


----------



## tyramhall

biglbs said:


> Morning dawning without warning,i am sore,but good ,you?


Thats not too bad then. Yeah im good. Just sat waiting to meet a client


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Lol you daft mare,i have been doing mainly fasted cardio for ages,especialy since you kicked my large assre,but not when i train straight after any more.


Will have u doing both soon!!!!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Will have u doing both soon!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers for putting my mind at rest big ane lol, i def nicked something i shouldnt on the way in but i just keep pushing when this happens  the inj itself went in no probs as per. :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD

JANIKvonD said:


> cheers for putting my mind at rest big ane lol, i def nicked something i shouldnt on the way in but i just keep pushing when this happens  the inj itself went in no probs as per. :thumb:


for u nosey cvnts....i injected into a vein last night and had a coughing fit for 20min...followed by a night the shivers, tight chest and a splitting head


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> for u nosey cvnts....i injected into a vein last night and had a coughing fit for 20min...followed by a night the shivers, tight chest and a splitting head


Your now hydraulic mate.


----------



## biglbs

:lol:


RXQueenie said:


> Oops wrong journal! I will move to the new one!!


----------



## biglbs

TRAIN SMART,OLD SCHOOL BABY,OLD SCHOOL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:Jan 2012

Location:essex

Posts:11,555

Liked:11924 times

Blog Entries:1Re: BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO (NO BANTER PLEASE JUST COMMENT)

20 mins cardio done on bike.legs hurt right through.

total of 200g protein consumed

Arm feels sore after treatment,but will improve

Nurse took Bpand had flu jab

Bp 120/80.Saw doc who told me he was so happy to be treating someone who bothers to improve themselves on his advice,i neglected to mention AAS,hell why would i?


----------



## biglbs

OLD SCHOOL BABY.....ANYONE NEEDING ADVICE?


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hello My man,

How is your training going man?!


----------



## biglbs

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello My man,
> 
> How is your training going man?!


Very well,where you been hiding


----------



## Richie186

Evening BL. Good videos mate, and some great gym clothing/haircuts too!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Evening BL. Good videos mate, and some great gym clothing/haircuts too!


Thanks mate,i thought of your needs when posting it funny enough,seeing you wanted ideas...


----------



## Richie186

Richie186 said:


> Evening BL. Good videos mate, and some great gym clothing/haircuts too!


Exactly what I wanted. When you listen to what they're saying it doesn't seem so complicated does it. Back to basics really.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Exactly what I wanted. When you listen to what they're saying it doesn't seem so complicated does it. Back to basics really.


Exactly,old school rules mate..


----------



## biglbs

Bollox apple pie and custard naughty but lovely..only half though


----------



## biglbs

Feel second hand today,realy tight though,very happy about that,have a great day fella's and fella'esseseseessss


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Feel second hand today,realy tight though,very happy about that,have a great day fella's and fella'esseseseessss


Morning mate how are you this morning ? Second hand you say how come ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning mate how are you this morning ? Second hand you say how come ?


Training mate,i am giving it 100%,struggling to find anything not too smashed to train:whistling: oh yes HELLOOO


----------



## biglbs

Had some good advice that cannot be ignored(thanks buddy)

changing aas from deca/sus to prov/t3

to rip blend by Rohm contains Test.A/Masterone(so will not need prov)/Tren [email protected] TOTAL 200MG/day--5 day week

So as to keep balance i will add Eth as have been @ 250mg E W. plus 75 mg t3 as i was using.

Did my first jab yesterday,had odd dream and woke up with a gift for womankind.

@Mars mentioned a study showing Deca to be 10x worse for heart than Test,please could i see this mate as it is my fav.long ester?


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Had some good advice that cannot be ignored(thanks buddy)
> 
> changing aas from deca/sus to prov/t3
> 
> to rip blend by Rohm contains Test.A/Masterone(so will not need prov)/Tren [email protected] TOTAL 200MG/day--5 day week
> 
> So as to keep balance i will add Eth as have been @ 250mg E W. plus 75 mg t3 as i was using.
> 
> Did my first jab yesterday,had odd dream and woke up with a gift for womankind.
> 
> @Mars mentioned a study showing Deca to be 10x worse for heart than Test,please could i see this mate as it is my fav.long ester?


ffs will u just write what u pump in, in a week :lol:

did u get to burry that bone?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> ffs will u just write what u pump in, in a week :lol:
> 
> did u get to burry that bone?


1250mg my biggest since,,,,,,,ever!!!!

Bone?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> He means the "gift to womankind"....I was assuming you meant a massive bar of full of filthy full of fat and calories chocolate...that is what is was right? :whistling:
> 
> BigFella....x


Flubs (looks again and pauses) er FLUBS! 

Hello my God look,you are commenting on things of a sexual nature,regarding my 'Log'.(passes out)

eerr yes,need a sit down now...


----------



## XRichHx

Subbed In at page 80.


----------



## biglbs

XRichHx said:


> Subbed In at page 80.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html The training one is here mate,thanks


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> [Redacted] (looks again and pauses) er FLUBS!
> 
> Hello my God look,you are commenting on things of a sexual nature,regarding my 'Log'.(passes out)
> 
> eerr yes,need a sit down now...


Oh dear..you caught it and I thought I had deleted it in time...I wasn't commenting on anything naughty, not really...just thought you could do with a smile. Sorry bout that. I'm not doing so well at being a ninja am I? I posted, then got an attack of nerves and deleted..doh!

Anyway...sorry....take care you..


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> 1250mg my biggest since,,,,,,,ever!!!!
> 
> Bone?


WOW BIG BOY :thumb:

bone=nob


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Oh dear..you caught it and I thought I had deleted it in time...I wasn't commenting on anything naughty, not really...just thought you could do with a smile. Sorry bout that. I'm not doing so well at being a ninja am I? I posted, then got an attack of nerves and deleted..doh!
> 
> Anyway...sorry....take care you..


Miss you Flubs xx thanks for coming to see me though....i love the feeling of you coming in to 'Hug'me xx especialy when i woke up with such a fine gift for ladies


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Flubs (looks again and pauses) er FLUBS!
> 
> Hello my God look,you are commenting on things of a sexual nature,regarding my 'Log'.(passes out)
> 
> eerr yes,need a sit down now...


PMSL u caught @Flubs out there quoting that :lol: brilliant


----------



## Ginger Ben

'sappnin old school? Hope you're well lbs


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> 'sappnin old school? Hope you're well lbs


If i can drag myself away from these dear folks i should do some work,proper lazy BB type ,eat/sleep/train/poota is me at the mo,fook it i worked very hard once,well twice...you ok?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> PMSL u caught @Flubs out there quoting that :lol: brilliant


She would be a right old handful/dark horse type imo...if i was single i would,,,,,,oi stop making me think out loud


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> She would be a right old handful/dark horse type imo...if i was single i would,,,,,,oi stop making me think out loud
> View attachment 102485


ill bite my tounge as i dont know how offended she gets to sexual comments.....especially mine as they often send the female race into 'kill mode' 

i would tho....


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> ill bite my tounge as i dont know how offended she gets to sexual comments.....especially mine as they often send the female race into 'kill mode'
> 
> Good man,she is lovely,i would never push too far(no pun flubs!),she knows i mean this in good taste(oh dear another one,see what i did?)
> 
> i would tho....


----------



## JANIKvonD

:lol: can just see her turning beetroot while reading this and not knowing where to look


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: can just see her turning beetroot while reading this and not knowing where to look


oi you cvnt just seen' i would though' addition,she will get you for that,oh yes indeedeedeedeedee.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> oi you cvnt just seen' i would though' addition,she will get you for that,oh yes indeedeedeedeedee.


im counting on it


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> im counting on it


You need to get out more,,,,


----------



## flinty90

hey tom hope.all is well big man. im still here watching reading and learning and a little bit of.doing haha.. forum has been hit by a bug last few days. but it always comes back around... keep your chin up. keep it old school baby x


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> hey tom hope.all is well big man. im still herenwatchingbreading and learning and a little bit of.doing haha.. forum has been hit by a bug last few days. but it always comes back around... keep your chin up. keep it old school baby x


I realise that mate,it is all good,great bunch of guys around us a?Always wins the day i recon...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> If i can drag myself away from these dear folks i should do some work,proper lazy BB type ,eat/sleep/train/poota is me at the mo,fook it i worked very hard once,well twice...you ok?


Sorry for delay, had to interupt my forum time with eating and buying more steak  Half price rump in Morrisons at the mo!

I'm good thanks mate, training hard, eating consistently for the first time in a while and gagging to get on cycle in January! Hoping to explode with gains this time


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry for delay, had to interupt my forum time with eating and buying more steak  Half price rump in Morrisons at the mo!
> 
> I'm good thanks mate, training hard, eating consistently for the first time in a while and gagging to get on cycle in January! Hoping to explode with gains this time


I recon you will do well on it this time as you know more about food/supps and training mate,are you still gonna keep this loony training up?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I recon you will do well on it this time as you know more about food/supps and training mate,are you still gonna keep this loony training up?


Lol, what lunacy do you speak of? You mean gvt I take it.

Well its working well for my legs, there's no doubt they have responded well to the volume, my back and bis have too from the gvt chins.

I won't do it long term on anything other than legs as its working well on them for sure.


----------



## biglbs

Just as well guys look out for me or i could be in trouble

Log OutSettingsMy ProfileNotifications

Join Date:Oct 2012

Posts:74

Liked:16 timesRe: BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO (NO BANTER PLEASE JUST COMMENT)

Hey buddy i hope you get were you want to be mate i really do but 1 thing i must say now your taking steroids right? im sure with a lot of fat you will produce more estrogen than you would normally due to you being overweight so watch out for that mate you probably are you might of said you are and iv missed it (got my 6 month old on my new so kinda distracted also lol) anyway m8 good luck Share

Share this post on

DiggDel.icio.usTechnoratiTwitter|

UnlikeYou and JANIKvonD like this. Reply Reply With Quote Blog this Post .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, 03:22 PM #158 biglbs

View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message View Blog Entries

TRAIN SMART,OLD SCHOOL BABY,OLD SCHOOL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Join Date:Jan 2012

Location:essex

Posts:11,030

Liked:11150 times

Blog Entries:1Re: BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO (NO BANTER PLEASE JUST COMMENT)

Originally Posted by fozzard

Hey buddy i hope you get were you want to be mate i really do but 1 thing i must say now your taking steroids right? im sure with a lot of fat you will produce more estrogen than you would normally due to you being overweight so watch out for that mate you probably are you might of said you are and iv missed it (got my 6 month old on my new so kinda distracted also lol) anyway m8 good luck

Oh ok thanks mate,kind of you Share

Share this post on

DiggDel.icio.usTechnoratiTwitterJANIKvonD likes this. Edit Post Reply Reply With Quote Blog this Post .

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today, 03:26 PM #159 JANIKvonD

View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message View Blog Entries Add as Contact

EFBB Winner

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am glad people watch over me in my training thread or who knows what i could do?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Lol, what lunacy do you speak of? You mean gvt I take it.
> 
> Well its working well for my legs, there's no doubt they have responded well to the volume, my back and bis have too from the gvt chins.
> 
> I won't do it long term on anything other than legs as its working well on them for sure.


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> View attachment 102514


Once again, you've lost me :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Once again, you've lost me :confused1:


The text is missing lol

I would rather drive nails in my head,not my type of thing at all,but glad it is working for you mate!


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Once again, you've lost me :confused1:


X 2 lol..


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> The text is missing lol
> 
> I would rather drive nails in my head,not my type of thing at all,but glad it is working for you mate!


Oh I see! Lol, fair enough I gotta try these things to see how it goes then adapt as required.


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh I see! Lol, fair enough I gotta try these things to see how it goes then adapt as required.


Yes mate,as i said a while back you must have mainly red fibres,were you good at running etc?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,as i said a while back you must have mainly red fibres,were you good at running etc?


Used to be a reasonable sprinter at school yeah, really sh1t at long distance though


----------



## flinty90

Ginger Ben said:


> Used to be a reasonable sprinter at school yeah, really sh1t at long distance though


your ginger mate the sprinting will be to run away from the cnuts picking on you lol...


----------



## Ginger Ben

flinty90 said:


> your ginger mate the sprinting will be to run away from the cnuts picking on you lol...


Lol, I didn't run anywhere, gobby cvnts used to get a pasting


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Used to be a reasonable sprinter at school yeah, really sh1t at long distance though


That would indicate white fibres though,i cannot get my head around why that system works...


----------



## Sambuca

just popping in to see whats going on. I am not quite sure so off to the gym in a min for me lol


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> just popping in to see whats going on. I am not quite sure so off to the gym in a min for me lol


?


----------



## biglbs

FIBRE DAMAGE TIME,SMASH THE STEEL,OLD PAINLESS IS WAITING.......................


----------



## Sambuca

came in on this page saw a big load of text about someone msging you about taking steroids then a little pic of a smiley stabbing a dinosaur lol


----------



## JANIKvonD

whats all this fibre jaz then? high twitch vs low twitch or something is it.....black ppl have more high tritch hence there more muscular genetics...or vice versa. i used to be a competetive athlete back in the day... fastest sprinter, long distance runner, strongest etc in my high school years and ended up in the 'hawk hill harriers' dundee athletic club dominating track and field......then i started drinking & drugs  good times


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> came in on this page saw a big load of text about someone msging you about taking steroids then a little pic of a smiley stabbing a dinosaur lol


Did you like what the fella wrote,it was in my journal so skimmed it over lol


----------



## biglbs

Just to let anyone who is bothered know,Rep has been banned,committed 'virtual suicide'by insulting member and Mods,no more to say on subject,other than just enjoy this wonderful forum and realise we are all different,hence we are special...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Just to let anyone who is bothered know,Rep has been banned,committed 'virtual suicide'by insulting member and Mods,no more to say on subject,other than just enjoy this wonderful forum and realise we are all different,hence we are special...


you mean replicator ??? why how???


----------



## biglbs

I am battered today........that is all,,,,,


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I am battered today........that is all,,,,,


Bit early to be on the booze big fella


----------



## biglbs

LoL BATTERED not


----------



## biglbs

I think i feel like i am getting flu,had the jab 2 days back and the two pips in my thighs are red


----------



## biglbs




----------



## biglbs

Look at thi fooker


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Look at thi fooker


He must have had 3 weetabix for breakfast !


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> He must have had 3 weetabix for breakfast !


Look at the way he rips the deads up


----------



## BestBefore1989

what's he doing at 4.11? looks like he's taking a knife to his hands :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> what's he doing at 4.11? looks like he's taking a knife to his hands :confused1:


Cutting off hard skin....


----------



## biglbs

Dunno wtf is wrong with me ,but still feel like sh1t,sleep pattern is awful,just feel flu'd up all the time,got chest later,should be fun,,,,

Went off to our 'little place ' in thetford forest for sat/overnight but feeling crap ,i waned home comforts ,so came back!


----------



## Richie186

Plenty of flu going round mate. Our lass was not sleeping to well with it till she necked half a bottle if night nurse. That cured it!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Plenty of flu going round mate. Our lass was not sleeping to well with it till she necked half a bottle if night nurse. That cured it!


Well it is a full week of feeling poop now,just cannot seem to move on,i think this course of gear is causing me to get sleep apnia too,oh well fook it!


----------



## bluejoanna

Well I would advise a day on the sofa, wrapped in a duvet watching [email protected] films and snoozing and generally recuperating. But I am a girl and I am sure that you will be like most blokes and "struggle" on - don't fight fight.....That is Nurse Bluejo's advice...Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy monday mate. i agree with BJ^... :blink: day (or a week) on the couch sounds the ticket.


----------



## biglbs

I would love that,cakes/tea/pizza, but no

Chest it is,kicking the wall,smacking myself in face like boxer....


----------



## Loveleelady

yeh bignibs dont be sittin around focusing on yourself

get up and be grateful you have 2 legs and 2 arms and get ta the gym and put in some work

and then go and do somethin really fun

dont be obsessing about a bit of a cold when people go on like that they only make it worse


----------



## Sambuca

feeling any better mate? you got it on your chest like me? ;'(


----------



## Loveleelady

Sambuca said:


> feeling any better mate? you got it on your chest like me? ;'(


lols you lot like a bunch of old ladies


----------



## Sambuca

Loveleelady said:


> lols you lot like a bunch of old ladies


tell me about it! I cannot shift this cold. all on my chest and sinuses feel like an old man! ;'(((((


----------



## Loveleelady

Sambuca said:


> tell me about it! I cannot shift this cold. all on my chest and sinuses feel like an old man! ;'(((((


ya gotta stop talking about it lol or they'll be carting you off to old folks home

tell yourself you're healthy and well, just pretend, focusing on a cold feeds it


----------



## mikemull

I'm in same boat, feel like death and got chest later on! Also on nights tonight as well! Feel like I've picked up a big over weekend!


----------



## biglbs

Sh1tsession realy,took little pic,coming along slowly i feel,feedback guys?


----------



## Richie186

I'm having bother loading the pic mate.


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Sh1tsession realy,took little pic,coming along slowly i feel,feedback guys?
> View attachment 102902


Deffo have more muscle now your pecs are coming through and shaping up nicely & you have great shoulder development imo.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I'm having bother loading the pic mate.


It is too Big:lol:


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Deffo have more muscle now your pecs are coming through and shaping up nicely & you have great shoulder development imo.


Thanks mate,you know you get those days when you ask yourself it is all worth it?well it aint that:laugh:,i just feel sh1t and a bit down i think....i mean i can see it,but then i think,,,,,,,,


----------



## Richie186

Got it now mate. Had to run the picture through my tv to fit your bicep in :0)

Looking good I reckon, what's your bicep measurement mate? Got to be over 20"


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Got it now mate. Had to run the picture through my tv to fit your bicep in :0)
> 
> Looking good I reckon, what's your bicep measurement mate? Got to be over 20"


22 and half pumped mate,big triceps...Just waiting for this phase of plan to kick in (acetates)should burn through fast as lowering protein...


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,you know you get those days when you ask yourself it is all worth it?well it aint that:laugh:,i just feel sh1t and a bit down i think....i mean i can see it,but then i think,,,,,,,,


Thats when you got to get mad and say to your self that your gonna push on no matter what ! You will have days you feel smaller of fatter or days you feel like nothing is happening. But things ARE happening !


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Thats when you got to get mad and say to your self that your gonna push on no matter what ! You will have days you feel smaller of fatter or days you feel like nothing is happening. But things ARE happening !


Thanks mate,i said it never bothered me when younger,seems to matter more now than ever???


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Thanks mate,i said it never bothered me when younger,seems to matter more now than ever???


mmmmm i see what you mean mate just remember that if you keep at it you will reach your goals & THAT is something to grasp for mate


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> mmmmm i see what you mean mate just remember that if you keep at it you will reach your goals & THAT is something to grasp for mate


No way i would stop now,once i do something i will stick with it and succeed,no room for LOSING OR LOSERS,i recon your the same,

waiting though,mmmmmmm i want it now... :lol:


----------



## Richie186

I'd rep you for that but I've got to spread the love first mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I'd rep you for that but I've got to spread the love first mate.


Story of my life that!


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella...I'm not going to tell you to keep your chin up cos I feel like poop and I refuse to be cheered up at the moment....humph...

I hope you feel better soon...x here is my portrait from when I got up this morning........

makes you feel good right?..:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Blimmin 'eck!! I just went to look at your arm..it's fookin' big!!!


----------



## Jay Walker

Epic shagnasty, how you doing?


----------



## mikemull

Defo improvement mate well done! Still doing cardio? Keep at it!


----------



## flinty90

coming on bro. i reckon you have a good 19 inch arm when really cut up. maybe even a 20 hiding under there...

Pecs look like they are forming so its spreading over your pec to give you a bit of a centre mass so thats all good..

Keep that protein high bro and that fat dripping away you will in another 2 - 3 months really starting shaping up bro .. nice work !!!X


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Sh1tsession realy,took little pic,coming along slowly i feel,feedback guys?
> View attachment 102902


def coming on quickly, look leaner all over (especially upper chest/shoulders) & your getting a crackin boulder shapping round onto your collar/upperchest, :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Blimmin 'eck!! I just went to look at your arm..it's fookin' big!!!


Thanks mate xx



Jay Walker said:


> Epic shagnasty, how you doing?


Hallooooo w8nker you ok? 



mikemull said:


> Defo improvement mate well done! Still doing cardio? Keep at it!


Thanks,yes could use more i know but i am in no rush,thanks buddy x



flinty90 said:


> coming on bro. i reckon you have a good 19 inch arm when really cut up. maybe even a 20 hiding under there...
> 
> Pecs look like they are forming so its spreading over your pec to give you a bit of a centre mass so thats all good..
> 
> Keep that protein high bro and that fat dripping away you will in another 2 - 3 months really starting shaping up bro .. nice work !!!X


Thanks mate,yes actualy dropping the protein from 500-600g down to 300-400 now to help with cal balance for a few weeks,the gear should assist here being acetates!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Blimmin 'eck!! I just went to look at your arm..it's fookin' big!!!





Jay Walker said:


> Epic shagnasty, how you doing?





mikemull said:


> Defo improvement mate well done! Still doing cardio? Keep at it!





flinty90 said:


> coming on bro. i reckon you have a good 19 inch arm when really cut up. maybe even a 20 hiding under there...
> 
> Pecs look like they are forming so its spreading over your pec to give you a bit of a centre mass so thats all good..
> 
> Keep that protein high bro and that fat dripping away you will in another 2 - 3 months really starting shaping up bro .. nice work !!!X


Thanks mate,i am giving this 100%


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Sh1tsession realy,took little pic,coming along slowly i feel,feedback guys?
> View attachment 102902


Dodgy page 3 pose,

the girls know how to hide their nipples with their forearms :lol:

put it side by side with the pic on page 1 of BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO (NO BANTER PLEASE JUST COMMENT)

great progress mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dodgy page 3 pose,
> 
> the girls know how to hide their nipples with their forearms :lol:
> 
> put it side by side with the pic on page 1 of BIG LBS MASS AND RECOMP.TRAINING AND DIET INFO (NO BANTER PLEASE JUST COMMENT)
> 
> great progress mate, well done :thumb:


Thanks buddy,i also just looked compared to March ones:lol:,Who was that?

Means a lot my friend..


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> Sh1tsession realy,took little pic,coming along slowly i feel,feedback guys?
> View attachment 102902


Forget the film 300 they could of just sent you instead.


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> Forget the film 300 they could of just sent you instead.


Pmsl,very clever mate,i cannot wait for this gear to start burning it this week,,,,


----------



## Sambuca

Yesss  enjoy it mate.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....have a good day, it's cold and frosty where I am, took me car about 3 hours to warm up today, haha....take care there, wrap up your biceps.....

two quilts on each one should do it:laugh:.....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella....have a good day, it's cold and frosty where I am, took me car about 3 hours to warm up today, haha....take care there, wrap up your biceps.....
> 
> Flubs s back .....yiiipeeeeee,that is better
> 
> two quilts on each one should do it:laugh:.....


----------



## bluejoanna

You have a lot of fans here:thumbup1: You are doing really well in a v short space of time. Don't knock it and lap up that praise! x


----------



## JANIKvonD

morninf love x


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morninf love x


Ello darlin,,,


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> You have a lot of fans here:thumbup1: You are doing really well in a v short space of time. Don't knock it and lap up that praise! x


Thank you BJ that is lovely of you,i am certainly blessed with the support i must say, I do have an advantage of muscle memory,i trained from 15 years old on ya see.At one point looking very accomplished,then had my problems which resulted in Mr Blobby you see in early pcs,it happens,that was then and we are here,in now,hence my question at top of thread'but what of my future?',that will be a great achievement,lookng back and saying ,,,Ye i did it,wth the support of many on ukm,plenty of top guys on here ImO.


----------



## bluejoanna

biglbs said:


> Thank you BJ that is lovely of you,i am certainly blessed with the support i must say, I do have an advantage of muscle memory,i trained from 15 years old on ya see.At one point looking very accomplished,then had my problems which resulted in Mr Blobby you see in early pcs,it happens,that was then and we are here,in now,hence my question at top of thread'but what of my future?',that will be a great achievement,lookng back and saying ,,,Ye i did it,wth the support of many on ukm,plenty of top guys on here ImO.


I would say the future is looking pretty bright for you - and no more Mr Blobby, hurrah! - now I should post a pic of some muscular fella in his pants at this point, but I won't for several reasons:

1.) I am not sure who you would ever like to aspire to - whatever I post would prob cause offence...(I am not known for my good taste...)

2.) You would prob prefer a pic of lady - you know, anything to make the day go faster :rolleye:

3.) I am at work, and I skive off enough without blatantly having loads of dodgy photos on my screen...(I know, I am a selfish so and so!)

Keep up the hard work. x

ps -I should really think about changing my user name - sounds too dodgy..


----------



## 25434

BigFella, you're not blobby, you're just undertall for your weight...hee hee...and anyway, it's whats on the inside that is the most important really (even though i am trying to lose weight mysefl, doh!)...but I believe that....you're still the same person right? you just will have a different package...

and....speaking of blobs, I managed to convince myself at lunctime that I had bought myself a flapjack and was happily munching away and the chap opposite watched me for a bit and then gently leaned forward and told me I had just eaten his lunch!!!!!

 ....

I....I.....didbuyhimanotherone though.....

but...I don't think he was impressed by the way I offered him the tiny little bit I was just going to put into my mouth whilst staring at him in horror at what I'd done...BigFella...sigh....I'm a health and safety danger all on me own......hahahahaa....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> BigFella, you're not blobby, you're just undertall for your weight...hee hee...and anyway, it's whats on the inside that is the most important really (even though i am trying to lose weight mysefl, doh!)...but I believe that....you're still the same person right? * you just will have a different package*...
> 
> and....speaking of blobs, I managed to convince myself at lunctime that I had bought myself a flapjack and was happily munching away and the chap opposite watched me for a bit and then gently leaned forward and told me I had just eaten his lunch!!!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> I....I.....didbuyhimanotherone though.....
> 
> but...I don't think he was impressed by the way I offered him the tiny little bit I was just going to put into my mouth whilst staring at him in horror at what I'd done...BigFella...sigh....I'm a health and safety danger all on me own......hahahahaa....


im so immature :no:


----------



## flinty90

bigboy hope your ay is treating you well... X


----------



## flinty90

i have a Dodgy "D" button on my laptop so sometimes it misses it out i o apologise lol


----------



## 25434

JANIKvonD said:


> im so immature :no:


 :blink:

I can see that "someone" is gonna be on my naughty step before long.....different package indeed!!!!! tsk!


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> I would say the future is looking pretty bright for you - and no more Mr Blobby, hurrah! - now I should post a pic of some muscular fella in his pants at this point, but I won't for several reasons:
> 
> 1.) I am not sure who you would ever like to aspire to - whatever I post would prob cause offence...(I am not known for my good taste...)
> 
> 2.) You would prob prefer a pic of lady - you know, anything to make the day go faster :rolleye:
> 
> 3.) I am at work, and I skive off enough without blatantly having loads of dodgy photos on my screen...(I know, I am a selfish so and so!)
> 
> Keep up the hard work. x
> 
> ps -I should really think about changing my user name - sounds too dodgy..


Thanks BJ,nothing wrong with user name,makes me think of wild parties and things,,,,,,,er did i type that?

I will skip the men in pants,,ladies who love men with muscles in pants,could be far more my thing....


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> BigFella, you're not blobby, you're just undertall for your weight...hee hee...and anyway, it's whats on the inside that is the most important really (even though i am trying to lose weight mysefl, doh!)...but I believe that....you're still the same person right? you just will have a different package...
> 
> and....speaking of blobs, I managed to convince myself at lunctime that I had bought myself a flapjack and was happily munching away and the chap opposite watched me for a bit and then gently leaned forward and told me I had just eaten his lunch!!!!!
> 
> ....
> 
> no not you,not another 'situaion'.....
> 
> I....I.....didbuyhimanotherone though.....
> 
> but...I don't think he was impressed by the way I offered him the tiny little bit I was just going to put into my mouth whilst staring at him in horror at what I'd done...BigFella...sigh....I'm a health and safety danger all on me own......hahahahaa....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Flubs said:


> :blink:
> 
> I can see that "someone" is gonna be on my naughty step before long.....different package indeed!!!!! tsk!


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


>


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> View attachment 103060


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


>


----------



## George-Bean

Looking excellent Biglbs, 5 days away from the forums and you turned into someone else. The change is impressive.


----------



## Richie186

X2 ^^^


----------



## 25434

George-Bean said:


> Looking excellent Biglbs, 5 days away from the forums and you turned into someone else. The change is impressive.


he's grown his biceps and EVEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETHING since you left us George!!!! he da man right?

hee hee...

methinks it's the cabbage....if only that would work for me too...

be right back.........off to clear tesco's of it's red and white cabbage stocks.... :stuart:


----------



## George-Bean

I'd like to see Ewan and Biglbs have a cabbage eating face off lol.


----------



## biglbs

oh yeh



George-Bean said:


> I'd like to see Ewan and Biglbs have a cabbage eating face off lol.


Spakn of @ewen just watched him on tv looking very dapper in Mom gear,with beard as red as fire......

Thank you for those knd words guys,i sure am giving it some,well just ate half packet mm peanuts,macro's are ok are they not when ya feel a bit shizzle:cool2:


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> View attachment 103100
> oh yeh
> 
> Spakn of @ewen just watched him on tv looking very dapper in Mom gear,with beard as red as fire......
> 
> Thank you for those knd words guys,i sure am giving it some,well just ate half packet mm peanuts,macro's are ok are they not when ya feel a bit shizzle:cool2:


haha yeah i was on it longer than most the guys in the comp lol


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> haha yeah i was on it longer than most the guys in the comp lol


I thought you won it..


----------



## MRSTRONG

biglbs said:


> I thought you won it..


lol maybe one day mate .


----------



## MRSTRONG

have a look for a fat northern lad thread


----------



## biglbs

ewen said:


> have a look for a fat northern lad thread


Competition?


----------



## BestBefore1989

George-Bean said:


> I'd like to see Ewan and Biglbs have a cabbage eating face off lol.


so long as you sit up-wind of them!


----------



## biglbs

Morning slap happy chappies,long out of nappies(well most)


----------



## Richie186

Morning BL. Another day another dollar. Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning BL. Another day another dollar. Have a good one mate.


IIt is snowing here..


----------



## Richie186

We had some Monday but it cleared quick. -7 on the way to work today but suns coming now so it'll warm quick.


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella....calling from snotalot mansions here..hee hee.....have a good day and wrap up warm if you go out..tis cold today... 

That pooing cartoon...bleurrrrrggggh.......not to be rude or anything but it's great isn't it when you really need a poo and you go for one....the relief...hahahaha....... :blush:


----------



## biglbs

hI FLUBS YA LOON,,,,,x have a great day xxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

good morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate!

Avi looks goooooooood!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD

fuk just noticed the avi! lovin the bit above it too :lol:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk just noticed the avi! lovin the bit above it too :lol:


Sorry:confused1:


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Sorry:confused1:


I didn't see that.......oh myeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :blink:

you're not the fattest surely? and anyway, you're not fat per se......you're perfectly insulated for the winter months...


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Sorry:confused1:


you'll understand it if u read it enough times


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> you'll understand it if u read it enough times


Let ya know tomorrow:lol:


----------



## Sambuca

how you been mate? noticed other journal was closed. Feeling sh1te?


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> how you been mate? noticed other journal was closed. Feeling sh1te?


Yes mate,not gonna try and compete with life/training and virus,will let body beat the virus and then come back fresh and strong,will do no harm,was due a break anyway,timing is bad gear wise but oh well...


----------



## flinty90

is this Natty's R Us x


----------



## Sambuca

its the season for being ill. get xmas out the way and get it on it! take it easy


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> is this Natty's R Us x


No this is fatty's are us mate,yours is natty's,,


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> its the season for being ill. get xmas out the way and get it on it! take it easy


Fook waitin that long,i am hoping a week wll do:thumb:


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> No this is fatty's are us mate,yours is natty's,,


cool i fit in 2 places at same time then


----------



## Sambuca

haha  :bounce:


----------



## George-Bean

Get well soon big guy!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Get well soon big guy!


CHEERS MATE!


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella, quite a few of us down with cold bugs and virus and stuff...horrible isn't it? my cold doesn't seem to want to go away at all, really tiring me out utterly and I'm not training or anything, getting me a bit cross really...

I hope you relax for a bit and let your bod try to fight the big that has you in it's hold....and hopefully you will be feeling better for the xmas break and able to enjoy some good times with your family...

Have a good day...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Morning mate, hope your feeling better today


----------



## Ginger Ben

Morning you big unit, hope you start to feel on the up and up.soon!


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. Are you feeling better?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella, quite a few of us down with cold bugs and virus and stuff...horrible isn't it? my cold doesn't seem to want to go away at all, really tiring me out utterly and I'm not training or anything, getting me a bit cross really...
> 
> Yes mate,i am fookng hating this too,your like me in that it feels like we are going backwards at times like this,when realy trainng would be dong just that,taking longer to recover etc
> 
> thanks for poppin in Tom
> 
> Morning and a bit i think!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Morning you big unit, hope you start to feel on the up and up.soon!


Thanks buddy,i recon it will be all week thb,sodit will rest and eat..You ok mate?



Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. Are you feeling better?


A tad ,how are you? Plans?


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i recon it will be all week thb,sodit will rest and eat..You ok mate?
> 
> A tad ,how are you? Plans?


I'm good thanks mate. Bit of nipple itch going on but I'm onto it. 12 hour shift followed by legs tonight and sh1t loads of food along the way. Life's good. :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> I'm good thanks mate. Bit of nipple itch going on but I'm onto it. 12 hour shift followed by legs tonight and sh1t loads of food along the way. Life's good. :thumbup1:


Gotta love those vibes man,gotta looooove those vibes!


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> Thanks buddy,i recon it will be all week thb,sodit will rest and eat..You ok mate?
> 
> A tad ,how are you? Plans?


Yep all good here thanks. Muscles humming from this morning and meal 2 just down the hatch 

Meal 3 won't be far away, starving today for some reason


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep all good here thanks. Muscles humming from this morning and meal 2 just down the hatch
> 
> Meal 3 won't be far away, starving today for some reason


The cold


----------



## biglbs

Food is still faily good,just odd sweet etc,just not hungry,poxy bug

Just had 400g steak with bubble


----------



## BestBefore1989

Good morning big man. Hope you have a good one mate


----------



## Richie186

Morning BL. Any sign if your bug subsiding yet màte?


----------



## George-Bean

I reckon he needs tucking back in for the day with slash bunny.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,not gonna try and compete with life/training and virus,will let body beat the virus and then come back fresh and strong,will do no harm,was due a break anyway,timing is bad gear wise but oh well...


It's a bummer isn't it mate? I'm currently laid off 'cause my back's gone again. Reckon I won't be able to train for at least a week. I swear I can see the fat increasing as I sit here.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good morning big man. Hope you have a good one mate


You too bud..


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning BL. Any sign if your bug subsiding yet màte?


Morning Rich,not realy,just so fooked,,,


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> I reckon he needs tucking back in for the day with slash bunny.


That would do..



. I swear I can see the fat increasing as I sit here.[/quote said:


> How can you see that from the midlands,i have only put a bit on.....


----------



## bluejoanna

You are still poorly???? I think perhaps the time has come to forget the sympathy violins and wheel out the orchestra! I will send the nurse round to see you to take your vitals - I am sure you will suddenly feel better....



Get well soon x


----------



## Richie186

Send her up here when she's finished with you mate, I've just developed a groin strain.


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> You are still poorly???? I think perhaps the time has come to forget the sympathy violins and wheel out the orchestra! I will send the nurse round to see you to take your vitals - I am sure you will suddenly feel better....
> 
> View attachment 103359
> 
> 
> Get well soon x


I will certainly rise to the occasion,perhaps she has a friend too,us big men need a whole lot of care ya know xx Thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Send her up here when she's finished with you mate, I've just developed a groin strain.


There will be nothing left of her mate,,,


----------



## George-Bean

Shes not a cabbage......


----------



## bluejoanna

George-Bean said:


> Shes not a cabbage......


Especially for you!



Not as exciting at the nurse, but much more nutritious! x


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Shes not a cabbage......


looks like she would taste far better imo


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Especially for you!
> 
> View attachment 103368
> 
> 
> Not as exciting at the nurse, but much more nutritious! x


----------



## Sambuca

Morning. This time of year is the worst for bugs! Taking any thing for it?


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> Morning. This time of year is the worst for bugs! Taking annoying for it?


Nice typo :lol:

4 g vit c

10g cod lver oil

3g cla

4 x dose zinc

multi vt

rest mate,how is yours?


----------



## Sambuca

biglbs said:


> Nice typo :lol:
> 
> 4 g vit c
> 
> 10g cod lver oil
> 
> 3g cla
> 
> 4 x dose zinc
> 
> multi vt
> 
> rest mate,how is yours?


Taking a few things then lol

I feel a lot better to. Can't shift it off chest though :-( heads cleared which is good. Feel up to training yet?


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> Taking a few things then lol
> 
> I feel a lot better to. Can't shift it off chest though :-( heads cleared which is good. Feel up to training yet?


No,i was due a break anyhow,so making this it,will only go back when i am 100%,will do cardio here and there though..


----------



## biglbs

Sambuca said:


> Taking a few things then lol
> 
> I feel a lot better to. Can't shift it off chest though :-( heads cleared which is good. Feel up to training yet?


No,i was due a break anyhow,so making this it,will only go back when i am 100%,will do cardio here and there though..


----------



## biglbs

100g whey

100g casein

salami s/w

oats

tin curry jacket spud 10g omega 3g cla all vits plus 4g vitc today and zinc

dunno what is next,i think i feel less ill,but only a bit...


----------



## Jay Walker

Man up you inverted pyramid of pi55!!!!


----------



## George-Bean

Tinned sweet n sour sauce, hula hoops, tin of curry, these forums are going to the dogs lol.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Tinned sweet n sour sauce, hula hoops, tin of curry, these forums are going to the dogs lol.


Hot Dogs great call....


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Man up you inverted pyramid of pi55!!!!


I told you you should not have swallowed..


----------



## biglbs

Tired laters guys x


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Tired laters guys x


Nite big man.


----------



## biglbs

Happy saturdays,i may have started to beat this bug:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Morning big fella


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Happy saturdays,i may have started to beat this bug:thumb:


moarnin big yin, glad too hear it.


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> moarnin big yin, glad too hear it.


Tar mate,always never sure though,still rough,but feels like it is breaking,off to w/saler now,see soon x


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Tar mate,always never sure though,still rough,but feels like it is breaking,off to w/saler now,see soon x


Good the hear you on the mend mate  Love it


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Tar mate,always never sure though,still rough,but feels like it is breaking,*off to w/saler now*,see soon x


ahhhh whole saler.....took reading a few times lol. have fun x


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning darling... See told ya I'd pop in...great to hear you are feeling a bit better...

Have a good Saturday lovely

Xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning darling... See told ya I'd pop in...great to hear you are feeling a bit better...
> 
> Have a good Saturday lovely
> 
> Xx


Now that has made my day too,welcome xx


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:Weight dropped 2 lbs now 403lbs,must have been wine and pizza last night and propb wine tonight,feeling better now but very weak/tired


----------



## biglbs

Had 2 white crusty toast with real butter and marmalade

sugar puffs

and wtf ever else i can grab with booze and fats/sugar in,pure medicinal ya know,,,


----------



## George-Bean

I could use fish n chips with mushey peas for medicinal reasons too.

;-D


----------



## biglbs

Thought i would run slin with this lot,should make me bigger?


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> View attachment 103547
> 
> 
> Thought i would run slin with this lot,should make me bigger?


Mmm Xmas chocs! My collection is nowhere near as big as that yet lol


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Mmm Xmas chocs! My collection is nowhere near as big as that yet lol


Nor is your tummy!!!!

We have this again in the cupboard,busy house xmas ,but why are they on table in front of me now.......Mrs Lbs needs a seeing too perhaps?


----------



## biglbs

I mean is it bait...


----------



## George-Bean

When do I get to eat chocolates Flinty?


----------



## flinty90

George-Bean said:


> When do I get to eat chocolates Flinty?


when you are as strong as biglbs lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

wedding day,lifted from original


----------



## biglbs

Bassets now history


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> wedding day,lifted from original
> View attachment 103554
> View attachment 103555


big sexy fcuker you !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> big sexy fcuker you !!!


You talkin 'bout me byatch init?


----------



## 25434

ullo BigFella....you and your wife look amazing in that wedding pic...goodness me what a lovey pic..you must have been so proud on that day.....

I'm just watching merlin, I love it..makes me think of Greppers too cos he loved watching it too......hope you have't opened that bottle of scotch yet!....I'm having a pint of weak orange squash, oh yes, I'm totally wild on a Saturday night...ripping it up on the sofa....hahaha..x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> ullo BigFella....you and your wife look amazing in that wedding pic...goodness me what a lovey pic..you must have been so proud on that day.....
> 
> I'm just watching merlin, I love it..makes me think of Greppers too cos he loved watching it too......hope you have't opened that bottle of scotch yet!....I'm having a pint of weak orange squash, oh yes, I'm totally wild on a Saturday night...ripping it up on the sofa....hahaha..x


Certainly is different without Jock...

Wine it is here................how you feel now?You got tabs?


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Certainly is different without Jock...
> 
> Wine it is here................how you feel now?You got tabs?


Yes I have now, but I've been finding it quite hard to take most things till now as It's been difficult to keep stuff down too...gotta say that I'm rarely unwell but when I do go down I seem to get the whole caboodle, head cold, chest thing, upset stomach...bugger and poop!

I am now on warm drinks for my throat, and lozenges and got some stuff to take 3 times a day to build up my vitamins and minerals again...can't bloopin wait to get back to my training, I really love to do it...ya know, when I'm not being poop at it...lol....I've been practising fronties with a broom handle at home...the force is strong within me to fall right back on my bootocks...plop! actually less like a plop and more like mighty BOINNNNNNNNGGGGGG! ahahahahaha.....but practice makes perfick right?hahaha..

you're on the mend too so that is good news for both of us...whoop!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Yes I have now, but I've been finding it quite hard to take most things till now as It's been difficult to keep stuff down too...gotta say that I'm rarely unwell but when I do go down I seem to get the whole caboodle, head cold, chest thing, upset stomach...bugger and poop!
> 
> I am now on warm drinks for my throat, and lozenges and got some stuff to take 3 times a day to build up my vitamins and minerals again...can't bloopin wait to get back to my training, I really love to do it...ya know, when I'm not being poop at it...lol....I've been practising fronties with a broom handle at home...the force is strong within me to fall right back on my bootocks...plop! actually less like a plop and more like mighty BOINNNNNNNNGGGGGG! ahahahahaha.....but practice makes perfick right?hahaha..
> 
> you're on the mend too so that is good news for both of us...whoop!


Defo good,to feel a bit up,so many are very ill on this one,i have not had the sick,just feel that way,you poor thing x


----------



## biglbs

Morning dorris's and florists,ready to rrrrrrrrumble.....i feel much better,never even had a take away,did have packet bassetts and pack crackers 3 bottles wine and nice rest,,,,just got it left on chest now


----------



## Richie186

Morning mate. You'll be back training again soon then?


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning mate. You'll be back training again soon then?


Hi buddy,yes i sure want to,but only when i am 100% or near,still got mucas at mo,gaggin for big lifts..


----------



## Richie186

biglbs said:


> Hi buddy,yes i sure want to,but only when i am 100% or near,still got mucas at mo,gaggin for big lifts..


Sounds like your well on the mend though mate, you'll be lifting again this week. :thumbup1:


----------



## bluejoanna

I bl00dy well knew that wine and junk was medicinal - why does no-one else believe me?? Chuffed you are on the mend.  x


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Sounds like your well on the mend though mate, you'll be lifting again this week. :thumbup1:


thanks mate hope so



bluejoanna said:


> I bl00dy well knew that wine and junk was medicinal - why does no-one else believe me?? Chuffed you are on the mend.  x


I do not care if they believe me or not,even if it works,it all tasted nice and i just had 2 x gypsy toast,fried in butter(only a tiny bit)using 4 eggs and followed by protein shake mmmm

Imo Jo if it makes you feel better mentaly 50% is won,,,xxx plans today?


----------



## bluejoanna

Well in that case I should feel better 100% of the time! Your breakfast sounds lush, mine was a small bacon sarnie, fuel for shopping with the mother later this morning. Plans yourself?


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Well in that case I should feel better 100% of the time! Your breakfast sounds lush, mine was a small bacon sarnie, fuel for shopping with the mother later this morning. Plans yourself?


Avoid my Mother..... 

And nothing much,resting


----------



## George-Bean

Whats gypsy toast?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...I just had a very scary smoothie, which was the usual one that I have and I love it, but it didn't go down so very well today....but sorta down with a gulp, slightly back up with a gag! hahahaha...but it has gone down and is staying down....whoop!

Just off for me walk dressed like I'm off to the north pole! and like that bloke in the film...."I may be gone for some time"..hahahaha...I love walking so maybe a couple of hours should do it, then back to the sofa for a film and some nosh...

Take care BigFella....have a loverrrlyeeee day.....and...and....did I read right there? you had 3 bottles of wine in one go last night???? sheeeesh bud! dat is a lotta wine.......pheweeeee...laters, laters...


----------



## Jay Walker

Just as long as its weight lifting and not shirt.


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning babes,

Great stuff that wine ... Ya woulda been 100% though if only we could have located that malt..

Take care big man

X


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning babes,
> 
> Great stuff that wine ... Ya woulda been 100% though if only we could have located that malt..
> 
> Take care big man
> 
> X


My knee feels fine though...


----------



## flinty90

morning tommy the gun. you ok bro..


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Just as long as its weight lifting and not shirt.


With all my lovely ladies in here????I say ol chap,I too have a training log on here but as i have a bug it is locked,have a look next week http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html


----------



## biglbs

oioi,mate,good you?


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> oioi,mate,good you?


yep feel good actually, nice sleep. some crappy food.. took end pics this morning and they have actually not upset me lol... spurred me on for next goals X


----------



## Rykard

subbed to you training thread - didn't know you had one.. oops...


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> View attachment 103547
> 
> 
> Thought i would run slin with this lot,should make me bigger?


Maltesers and Matchmakers.

Is that what they call a balanced diet?


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> subbed to you training thread - didn't know you had one.. oops...


Welcome on there,yes bullsh1t in here,

that i keep clean and documents training and variations used day to day along with grub.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Maltesers and Matchmakers.
> 
> Is that what they call a balanced diet?


Mrs Lbs And she says there is moree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i will be 500lbs new yearmg:


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Mrs Lbs And she says there is moree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i will be 500lbs new yearmg:


I must confess I can easily see my 3 day cheat over xmas becoming a 3 week cheat :lol:


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I must confess I can easily see my 3 day cheat over xmas becoming a 3 week cheat :lol:


I had some more crackers and ready oats with 100g cassein in this afternoon,still got no appetite for good food,i cooked steak and bubble,through half in bin,realy did not want it and felt sick again ffs,,,


----------



## BestBefore1989

I know what you mean mate. My next planned meal is quark and fruit, but I've got a tin of quality streets calling to me from the living room


----------



## Jay Walker

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know what you mean mate. My next planned meal is quark and fruit, but I've got a tin of quality streets calling to me from the living room


Get em f*ckin doon ya! and if you cant get em down ya, get em up ya!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I know what you mean mate. My next planned meal is quark and fruit, but I've got a tin of quality streets calling to me from the living room


You still rough or,,,,,just a pig?

Ps jump over to this cvnt who just liked your post,he has started a journal,one to keep an eye on i recon!

Yo buddy,,,,link please..................


----------



## BestBefore1989

I will resist,

1....will..........

1..will..............resist

Later :surrender:


----------



## Jay Walker

biglbs said:


> You still rough or,,,,,just a pig?
> 
> Ps jump over to this cvnt who just liked your post,he has started a journal,one to keep an eye on i recon!
> 
> Yo buddy,,,,link please..................


You're such a charmer, if i could get my arms round you, Id man hug you until you wept like a 8 year old girl. lol


----------



## Jay Walker

BestBefore1989 said:


> I will resist,
> 
> 1....will..........
> 
> 1..will..............resist
> 
> Later :surrender:


Resistance is futile, give em to me, I'll get em doon me!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> I will resist,
> 
> 1....will..........
> 
> 1..will..............resist
> 
> Later :surrender:


Mix it all together then,,,,,,,,,,,,take it your not ill....

Gonna open my trainng journal back up tomorrow,cadio if fook all else,,,,,and peps


----------



## Jay Walker

As you requested, chunks. 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/204174-poor-state-repair-rebuild-time.html


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella.......you were feeling sick again..oh dear..your stomachs not too happy with you at the mo...hope it settles soon. Mine is a bit on and off at the moment and my diet is shot to bejessus and back...will have to really try to reign myself in once I get back to fighting fitness....need to be at least half a stone thinner so i can put it all back on over xmas and then try to get it off again afterwards...hahahaha...durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> You're such a charmer, if i could get my arms round you, Id man hug you until you wept like a 8 year old girl. lol


Your arms around me......fook off,now that aint gonna happen,62" chest ya see....72" around shoulders/chest


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella.......you were feeling sick again..oh dear..your stomachs not too happy with you at the mo...hope it settles soon. Mine is a bit on and off at the moment and my diet is shot to bejessus and back...will have to really try to reign myself in once I get back to fighting fitness....need to be at least half a stone thinner so i can put it all back on over xmas and then try to get it off again afterwards...hahahaha...durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........


Sod it started up old painless training journal --so going tomorrow,,,even if food aint right i want to keep matabolism fired and muscles repairing


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Sod it started up old painless training journal --so going tomorrow,,,even if food aint right i want to keep matabolism fired and muscles repairing


RIGHT THEN!! If you're going...so am I!! errrmmm...not to yours though, to mine, cos that would just be daft right?and...and...I don't even know where yours is so evern dafter..I'd get lost. right then, got that sorted...time for a cuppa.....onwards and upwards right BigFella?...whoot whoot.....


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Your arms around me......fook off,now that aint gonna happen,62" chest ya see....72" around shoulders/chest


Now thats tha fcukin beeeef bro lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Now thats tha fcukin beeeef bro lol !!!


Love the new avi,well earnt,though it looks like you are doing something quite odd with leg of bottoms,,,,


----------



## flinty90

biglbs said:


> Love the new avi,well earnt,though it looks like you are doing something quite odd with leg of bottoms,,,,


lol i had just got out of bed and had no pants on lol so i rolled one leg up and was holding it up for picture haha.. i didnt think my 3 legs hanging out would be appropriate pmsl x


----------



## George-Bean

A smile wouldn't go amiss now n then ;-D


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> Your arms around me......fook off,now that aint gonna happen,62" chest ya see....72" around shoulders/chest


Ooh now you know what mental picture I have  ) xxx lol


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Ooh now you know what mental picture I have  ) xxx lol


teeheeeehehehhehhahhahhhahahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhaah! oh yes,cough mm yes!


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> A smile wouldn't go amiss now n then ;-D


Who me?Better now futher mucker?


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...Sun is out but cold...how are you today mister?...a bit better I hope....I've got a busy day today...Mondays....bleeeeuuuuurrrrrgh.....

Take care, have a good day, catchya later


----------



## JANIKvonD

hi mate, u still milking this bug? finger oot...


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...Sun is out but cold...how are you today mister?...a bit better I hope....I've got a busy day today...Mondays....bleeeeuuuuurrrrrgh.....
> 
> Take care, have a good day, catchya later





JANIKvonD said:


> hi mate, u still milking this bug? finger oot...


Hi guys,well i am good enough,leaving for fasted cardio and legs right now,,,,,no food since 8pm last night....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy big fella


----------



## Richie186

Have a good one mate.


----------



## biglbs

cheers not as well as i thought but ok,lungs practicaly blowing in and out like sails in wind.......


----------



## bluejoanna

Ha ha - we can be the king and queen of cardio on this freezing Monday morning....At least it is done for the day and you can sit back and relax x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Ha ha - we can be the king and queen of cardio on this freezing Monday morning....At least it is done for the day and you can sit back and relax x


My legs are now officialy dead


----------



## Richie186

Nice mate. I love that feeling. Saying that, with my weak legs they are usually dead after walking up the stairs!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Nice mate. I love that feeling. Saying that, with my weak legs they are usually dead after walking up the stairs!


Me too mate,i don't train them very hard for a host of reasons,,,,,,


----------



## George-Bean

Im so getting into this legs training. The only thing thats troubling me is the deadlift. I think we all have something that troubles us.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> My legs are now officialy dead


Went well then mate 

Nowt like that crippled feeling after quads


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> Im so getting into this legs training. The only thing thats troubling me is the deadlift. I think we all have something that troubles us.


Yes we do,wise words mate.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Went well then mate
> 
> Nowt like that crippled feeling after quads


Hay mate look in my training thread all training in there now,so much chat in here:thumb:cannot find my training bits,,,,,


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Went well then mate
> 
> Nowt like that crippled feeling after quads


How is you training going now mate?


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> How is you training going now mate?


Getting back to (sadly) the real weights (as of Jan 2012)

Been a mad one (as you know) for me/my lass/my mun/my training partner.

Thankfully @ the mo things are on the up 

Just a small shift in my close family/mates shows on the bar.


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Getting back to (sadly) the real weights (as of Jan 2012)
> 
> Been a mad one (as you know) for me/my lass/my mun/my training partner.
> 
> Thankfully @ the mo things are on the up
> 
> Just a small shift in my close family/mates shows on the bar.


Glad it is on the up,you well deserve it buddy.

Funny enough i have been preaching 'be happy'=anabolic on here for weeks,you are the evidence right here,it is so catabolic to have sress,i know yours is unavoidable too mate.


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Glad it is on the up,you well deserve it buddy.
> 
> Funny enough i have been preaching 'be happy'=anabolic on here for weeks,you are the evidence right here,it is so catabolic to have sress,i know yours is unavoidable too mate.


 It's soo true mate.

Life stress = reduced Gym performance

As ya know my situ is complex..

but also as you know I give all I have.

it happens that all you have depends on what is left (emotionally) as well you know


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> It's soo true mate.
> 
> Life stress = reduced Gym performance
> 
> As ya know my situ is complex..
> 
> but also as you know I give all I have.
> 
> it happens that all you have depends on what is left (emotionally) as well you know


Your sounding very philosofical,this evening my freind!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Glad it is on the up,you well deserve it buddy.
> 
> Funny enough i have been preaching 'be happy'=anabolic on here for weeks,you are the evidence right here,it is so catabolic to have sress,i know yours is unavoidable too mate.


 It's soo true mate.

Life stress = reduced Gym performance

As ya know my situ is complex..

but also as you know I give all I have.

it happens that all you have depends on what is left (emotionally) as well you know


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> It's soo true mate.
> 
> Life stress = reduced Gym performance
> 
> As ya know my situ is complex..
> 
> but also as you know I give all I have.
> 
> it happens that all you have depends on what is left (emotionally) as well you know


Well you were pmsl double post!?!?!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> Well you were pmsl double post!?!?!


LMAO

Only just realise twasa double


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> LMAO
> 
> Only just realise twasa double


Twas when ya did it that has me in fits


----------



## biglbs

Car paid out yet?


----------



## biglbs

Morning hinges with twinges

Got up fell down,on here,,,,


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...you fell down? wut? what on earth were you doing BigFella...hope you're ok...I'm sitting at work and it pitch black outside and I've got radio 2 on, having a li'l sing song..like one does...hahaha....

How are you feeling today? I'm still struggling a bit with my chest but slowly getting back into it and can't wait to get back into full flow again..can't do with being ill.....I tried to give you some "poorly bloke" reps but apparently I haven't spread myself around enough...hee hee.....hve a good day you..x


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Morning hinges with twinges
> 
> Got up fell down,on here,,,,


Morning you sexy beast !


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...you fell down? wut? what on earth were you doing BigFella...hope you're ok...I'm sitting at work and it pitch black outside and I've got radio 2 on, having a li'l sing song..like one does...hahaha....
> 
> How are you feeling today? I'm still struggling a bit with my chest but slowly getting back into it and can't wait to get back into full flow again..can't do with being ill.....I tried to give you some "poorly bloke" reps but apparently I haven't spread myself around enough...hee hee.....hve a good day you..x


All good here my lovely,i bit yoy are fair well chompin at the bit.....

I am prolly 75% better still so tired,i fell asleep in chair after coffee!!!1


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Morning you sexy beast !


Morning my pliable ,bendy friend


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> All good here my lovely,i bit yoy are fair well chompin at the bit.....
> 
> I am prolly 75% better still so tired,i fell asleep in chair after coffee!!!1


That is good cos your bod prolly needs the sleep so it doesn't matter if you did...sleep is good...  x


----------



## Sambuca

Did someone mention sleep. I am counting down the hours till I can sleep again. Was having a glorious nap, sprawled out then the alarm decided it was time for me to arise. -5 this morning careful where you walk everyone!


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning!

No cardio then this morning?? I should really check out your training journal to really freak myself out!

Enjoy the nap and think of us poor souls at work (on UK-M when should be making the boss richer  )

Have a cool one x


----------



## George-Bean

Bugger it, I'm going back bed ;-D


----------



## biglbs

I forgot about the tea in my hand though.......................oooops!

Chest on the cards today,smith machine not used for yearsmmm


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:

Well chuffed as part of heavy chest day using smith machine,worked upto 207k x 1 rep,just squeezed it too,close to fail.

That i a recent Pb for me and felt good,odd thing is i am still ill,could not even catch breath,need antibiotics i think!


----------



## George-Bean

207kg, monster reps mate.


----------



## biglbs

George-Bean said:


> 207kg, monster reps mate.


Very pleased mate thanks,i wanted 200k by year end so 7k bigger is fine.


----------



## George-Bean

sh1t, you know thats 8 red irons lol


----------



## Enjoy1

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well chuffed as part of heavy chest day using smith machine,worked upto 207k x 1 rep,just squeezed it too,close to fail.
> 
> That i a recent Pb for me and felt good,odd thing is i am still ill,could not even catch breath,need antibiotics i think!


 :bounce: Babes, if thats what you can do and your still ill........bring it on......well done big man...

Luvsya

xxx


----------



## 25434

Enjoy1 said:


> :bounce: Babes, if thats what you can do and your still ill........bring it on......well done big man...
> 
> Luvsya
> 
> xxx


To the power of 45.3!! would rep but can't...sigh...


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> :bounce: Babes, if thats what you can do and your still ill........bring it on......well done big man...
> 
> Luvsya
> 
> xxx





Flubs said:


> To the power of 45.3!! would rep but can't...sigh...


Just to hear you two beauties say that, i may need to do it again soon,thanks


----------



## flinty90

smith machine dont count though bro lol ( just saying).. xx


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> smith machine dont count though bro lol ( just saying).. xx


I know i am just a weed these days,but i have only just started this course,will rep that for two in six weeks easy,,,,jusy pointing out:laugh:


----------



## Jay Walker

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well chuffed as part of heavy chest day using smith machine,worked upto 207k x 1 rep,just squeezed it too,close to fail.
> 
> That i a recent Pb for me and felt good,odd thing is i am still ill,could not even catch breath,need antibiotics i think!


Happy with that, titan strength!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD

extremely impressive mate


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Happy with that, titan strength!!!


Cheers mate


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> extremely impressive mate


I thought so thanks


----------



## Richie186

Massive strength mate.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Massive strength mate.


cheers mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

awesome PB mate :thumb:

Reps sent


----------



## Ginger Ben

"generic congratulatory comment"


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> awesome PB mate :thumb:
> 
> Reps sent


Thanks mate



Ginger Ben said:


> "generic congratulatory comment"


Same kinda response tar mate


----------



## 25434

Ungeneric congratulatory comment...

WHOOPERRTIE WHOOP WHOOPIE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HE DAT DER MAN YEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... :bounce:

sorry...bit daft durrrrrrrrr..but that's the way I roll BigFella...derrrrp..hee heee...


----------



## biglbs

Right turns out i have a virus on chest/throat too so given anti-biotics and gotta take them,i hate the fookers...oh well first one down of five day course.

Even better i benched that when so ill,,,,poor baby


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Ungeneric congratulatory comment...
> 
> WHOOPERRTIE WHOOP WHOOPIE DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> HE DAT DER MAN YEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.... :bounce:
> 
> sorry...bit daft durrrrrrrrr..but that's the way I roll BigFella...derrrrp..hee heee...


I know ,but our copper coloured friend did rep me


----------



## Double J

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well chuffed as part of heavy chest day using smith machine,worked upto 207k x 1 rep,just squeezed it too,close to fail.
> 
> That i a recent Pb for me and felt good,odd thing is i am still ill,could not even catch breath,need antibiotics i think!


Magnificent effort mate, tried you rep you but cannot so you'll have to have an IOU instead 

Coming in here makes me realise that my strength really is is sh1te.......so guess I'll see you again in about 12 months :lol:

I see you have another journal going too - gonna head over there now mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Double J said:


> Magnificent effort mate, tried you rep you but cannot so you'll have to have an IOU instead
> 
> Coming in here makes me realise that my strength really is is sh1te.......so guess I'll see you again in about 12 months :lol:
> 
> Nice of you to wander by mate,let me know next time,i will put kettle on and give you some lifting biscuits! :thumb:
> 
> I see you have another journal going too - gonna head over there now mate :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> :rockon:
> 
> Well chuffed as part of heavy chest day using smith machine,worked upto 207k x 1 rep,just squeezed it too,close to fail.
> 
> That i a recent Pb for me and felt good,odd thing is i am still ill,could not even catch breath,need antibiotics i think!


Well done mate.... don't leave it at that though....plenty of more horsepower left in that old V8....... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Well done mate.... don't leave it at that though....plenty of more horsepower left in that old V8....... :thumb:


Yes mate thanks,means a lot from another older brother!

220k new year then 225/230 through year,want 230 by year end have decided i can do that too..


----------



## Richie186

Morning BL. Stay warm mate.


----------



## infernal0988

how you doing this morning you sexy beast!


----------



## BestBefore1989

morning mate, hope the meds are doing their thing and your on the mend


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...did you get any sleep last night? had a cuppa tea yet?...here's a hug for ya...(((((((((((((o)))))))))))....help you through the day...can't get too many hugs ya know....nope! essential to ones day methinks....

Have a good day...


----------



## TELBOR

Morning mate, just seen the 207kg!!

BEAST!!!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Morning BL. Stay warm mate.


Cheers,no training today me thinks


----------



## biglbs

thanks guys,i am fallin asleep here


----------



## biglbs

But should he have won???


----------



## biglbs

Good listen and factual


----------



## bluejoanna

Afternoon! Wishing you a lovely rest day - Wanna come to Colchester and do some graphs and tables for me?? It is SOOOOOOOOO much fun...honestly....x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Afternoon! Wishing you a lovely rest day - Wanna come to Colchester and do some graphs and tables for me?? It is SOOOOOOOOO much fun...honestly....x


No thanks,gonna have a protien drink my dear,then sleep,feel sooooooooooooo tired!

Thanks for that though,have a crackin break!


----------



## Enjoy1

Guid afternoon babes,

Ah...a well earned rest day .......plenty of sleep .........

Thats whats needed....at least thats what i tell DJ when im having a lie in of a morning...i just say ...what?...im letting me muscles grow...:laugh: :thumb:

Laters big guy

xxx


----------



## biglbs

I like my sleep,does it show??


----------



## Richie186

Me too mate, when I can. All I've done all day is eat and sleep!!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Me too mate, when I can. All I've done all day is eat and sleep!!


Incorrect mate.....and GROWN! :thumbup1:


----------



## Richie186

It's probably the biggest thing I've learnt since being on here. Normally on a rest day from the gym I'd go cycling or swimming. The importance of rest has been drummed into me!


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> It's probably the biggest thing I've learnt since being on here. Normally on a rest day from the gym I'd go cycling or swimming. The importance of rest has been drummed into me!


Well Rep and i used to drum it in evertime we could,people still do'nt get it though mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

ello son


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> ello son


Hi broman!


----------



## biglbs

Still tired out and falling asleeep


----------



## Richie186

Rest up then big fella. Sounds like your fighting this virus hard.


----------



## biglbs

Richie186 said:


> Rest up then big fella. Sounds like your fighting this virus hard.


i HAVE NOT NOWN ANYTHING LIKE IT FOR YEARS,i have done so little,seems keepin eyes open is task enough...thanks mate


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> i HAVE NOT NOWN ANYTHING LIKE IT FOR YEARS,i have done so little,seems keepin eyes open is task enough...thanks mate


Hey BigFella, I'm so sorry you're fighting this thing so close to xmas..I really hope you pick up in time to have a lovely holiday time with the family..


----------



## tyramhall

Morning mate. Sounds like your having a hard time. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Jay Walker

That'll be the AIDS kicking in............. 

Get well soon buddy!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey BigFella, I'm so sorry you're fighting this thing so close to xmas..I really hope you pick up in time to have a lovely holiday time with the family..


Hay you too mate,it sucks dunnit!??



tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Sounds like your having a hard time. Hope you get better soon!


My trouble is once i get a virus i cannot function,realy does me in,hard as i try to crack on,it keeps reminding me to rest!



Jay Walker said:


> That'll be the AIDS kicking in.............
> 
> I asked you about the condom too????
> 
> Get well soon buddy!


TAR cvnt x


----------



## Enjoy1

Aw - sorry you are still feeling under the weather lovely..... just listen to your body....give it the rest its craving... Hopefully your antibiotics will shift any infection on your chest...keep warm and cosy in this cold weather... if you want a recipie for a lovely hot toddy...(medicinal of course) i can recommend it... as long as you use a decent malt in it... 

Take care my big man...

Beeg get well hugs....

xxx


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hopefully it'll be out the way before chrimbo mate.


----------



## Keeks

mg: Rest, rest and rest up some more, and get better!!!! Thats an order!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> i HAVE NOT NOWN ANYTHING LIKE IT FOR YEARS,i have done so little,seems keepin eyes open is task enough...thanks mate


 Must summit in the air big man.

Off work myself with some odd bodily behaviour(Muscl aches/fever)


----------



## flinty90

alrate ya big hunk of beef.. hows tricks mate, apart from the cyrus the virus lol !!!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> mg: Rest, rest and rest up some more, and get better!!!! Thats an order!


Just looking at your new and very beautiful avi,i feel 99% better all of a sudden,,,,,,thank you xx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw - sorry you are still feeling under the weather lovely..... just listen to your body....give it the rest its craving... Hopefully your antibiotics will shift any infection on your chest...keep warm and cosy in this cold weather... if you want a recipie for a lovely hot toddy...(medicinal of course) i can recommend it... as long as you use a decent malt in it...
> 
> Take care my big man...
> 
> Beeg get well hugs....
> 
> xxx


See now with all your beauty added to keeks and flubs i am gettin there,thanks for your kindness xx hug


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Just looking at your new and very beautiful avi,i feel 99% better all of a sudden,,,,,,thank you xx


  Yay!!!! :thumb: Now just that 1% to kick now!

Hope ya feeling better soon anyway! xxx


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> hopefully it'll be out the way before chrimbo mate.





xpower said:


> Must summit in the air big man.
> 
> Off work myself with some odd bodily behaviour(Muscl aches/fever)





flinty90 said:


> alrate ya big hunk of beef.. hows tricks mate, apart from the cyrus the virus lol !!!


Thanks guys,just havin all the ladies over for tea then sorry for delay.....cough,now where was i,,,,,,X this is the one,feel out of breath and over tired too,no breathing in bed,get antibiotics i fought it for 2 weeks and gave in....

Thanks Chilli i think i will be fine soon now..

Poo flints,that is all i can say poo!xx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Yay!!!! :thumb: Now just that 1% to kick now!
> 
> Hope ya feeling better soon anyway! xxx


oooo yer


----------



## flinty90

Well mate keep smiling bro, im sure it cant last much longer.. your still going to be beast mode when its done


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Well mate keep smiling bro, im sure it cant last much longer.. your still going to be beast mode when its done


You know me mate,i beleive everything has a reason,i said i needed a break and took poxy 5 days off,i am now being forced to take 6 more days it seems,having done legs/chest in between,stopped all gear but still takng peps.


----------



## xpower

I like a person who can see that silver lining


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> I like a person who can see that silver lining


I like furr lined pussies too.


----------



## bluejoanna

Maaaan - You are loving the ladies today! Good to see that you are obviously feeling a bit better :thumbup1: Stay well and speak soon x


----------



## biglbs

bluejoanna said:


> Maaaan - You are loving the ladies today! Good to see that you are obviously feeling a bit better :thumbup1: Stay well and speak soon x


NOW my world is complete,thanks Jo,perfect note,going to cuddle Mrs lbs done xx


----------



## flinty90

Morning bro, hope your sleep was good last night and you feel fresher today X


----------



## infernal0988

morning mr beef!  How you feeling today ?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Morning bro, hope your sleep was good last night and you feel fresher today X


Hi mate,still sh1t sleep,but less sore,now pains in all joints!!You mate?Work today?



infernal0988 said:


> morning mr beef!  How you feeling today ?


Hi my brother from another country,you ok(see above me:thumbdown

Plans today?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,still sh1t sleep,but less sore,now pains in all joints!!You mate?Work today?
> 
> Hi my brother from another country,you ok(see above me:thumbdown
> 
> Plans today?


Yep its delts , biceps & legs today thought i might ty something new  I woke up & had my self a tub of cottage cheese next its the same but with 100 grams of oats in it  Then about 200 grams of steak & a home made 1500 cal mass shake


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Yep its delts , biceps & legs today thought i might ty something new  I woke up & had my self a tub of cottage cheese next its the same but with 100 grams of oats in it  Then about 200 grams of steak & a home made 1500 cal mass shake


Love it,my oats/protein now look boring and drull!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Love it,my oats/protein now look boring and drull!


Also started eating less cals on off days & just focusing on eating more protein when i dont train


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Also started eating less cals on off days & just focusing on eating more protein when i dont train


Spot on mate,exactly that,timing is so important


----------



## biglbs

I did a rare thing ,bought loads of 'Picnic'food for Mia and i,,,,,,,i ate 2 sausage roll--bakers

2 cream slice

1 soft cheese roll and ate the lot

Stll feel weak/brathless and ill....


----------



## Jay Walker

Christ, not good mate, nothing worse than being ill.

You sure its not 'The AIDS'???


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> I did a rare thing ,bought loads of 'Picnic'food for Mia and i,,,,,,,i ate 2 sausage roll--bakers
> 
> 2 cream slice
> 
> 1 soft cheese roll and ate the lot
> 
> Stll feel weak/brathless and ill....


i feel ur pain.....get well soon babe x


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Christ, not good mate, nothing worse than being ill.
> 
> You sure its not 'The AIDS'???


NOT again,was bad enough last time


----------



## infernal0988

good day brother from another mother


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> i feel ur pain.....get well soon babe x


sorry to here you bad too,,,


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> good day brother from another mother


Hi mate,good to see ye


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,good to see ye


How you feeling today ?


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> How you feeling today ?


Still bad and only one day of antibioitics left mate,mu tongue has swollen and is making breathing damne hard!


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Still bad and only one day of antibioitics left mate,mu tongue has swollen and is making breathing damne hard!


Oh fawk :scared:You might need intravenus antibiotics then i imagine.


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Oh fawk :scared:You might need intravenus antibiotics then i imagine.


Just read up on tumeric,supposed to help..on it now!


----------



## 25434

BigFella...you really do have it bad, I feel so sorry for you...sigh....so....just so you know....the answer....cough.....yes I was..... :blush: hahaha...

I got a load of comments about my calves actually...so ya know..progress is progess....hahaha....

Hope you feel better soon...have you been to the docs again? you might need strong antibiotics or something.......


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Still bad and only one day of antibioitics left mate,mu tongue has swollen and is making breathing damne hard!


 mg: Whats going on here.....I thought you had orders to get better and fast!??! :angry:

Maybe another trip to the docs and get a longer/stronger course of antibiotics.

Get well soon, times ticking down to Xmas y'know!  xxxx


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> BigFella...you really do have it bad, I feel so sorry for you...sigh....so....just so you know....the answer....cough.....yes I was..... :blush: hahaha...
> 
> I got a load of comments about my calves actually...so ya know..progress is progess....hahaha....
> 
> Hope you feel better soon...have you been to the docs again? you might need strong antibiotics or something.......


I knew it!

Yes i am finishing some now,but it seems my tongue is enlarged and causing suffocation,not sure why,but breathing is very challanging,docs again on monday!

You ok now? suzzzzzi?


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> mg: Whats going on here.....I thought you had orders to get better and fast!??! :angry:
> 
> Maybe another trip to the docs and get a longer/stronger course of antibiotics.
> 
> Get well soon, times ticking down to Xmas y'know!  xxxx


Yes mate,sorry mate,the thought of you tellin me off ,is just er,well so un-scarey see!I may have even needed to stay ill in an odd way???But moving on

Yes as i said to my flub above realy,just wait now,thanks lovely x


----------



## 25434

I'm not too bad, feeling much much better than I was but I am still having a bit of a problem with my chest as well...and I practically break out in a sweat just walking through the door of the gym at the moment...really unusual for me, I've cut down quite a bit until I get back on board...taking vit C with zinc, multivits, to try to build myself up again....thanks for asking...really kind of you when you're so poorly yourself...thanks...


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> Yes mate,sorry mate,the thought of you tellin me off ,is just er,well so un-scarey see!I may have even needed to stay ill in an odd way???But moving on
> 
> Yes as i said to my flub above realy,just wait now,thanks lovely x


:laugh: Ok, point taken.

Hope you get sorted soon anyway and take it easy until you do, or I will get scary!  x


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> I'm not too bad, feeling much much better than I was but I am still having a bit of a problem with my chest as well...and I practically break out in a sweat just walking through the door of the gym at the moment...really unusual for me, I've cut down quite a bit until I get back on board...taking vit C with zinc, multivits, to try to build myself up again....thanks for asking...really kind of you when you're so poorly yourself...thanks...


here is a biglbs hug to get ya healing

Ahhh but we are like the Borg,strong as one because we all help each other together,we are a collective:thumb:

Ps your in my palm!


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> :laugh: Ok, point taken.
> 
> Hope you get sorted soon anyway and take it easy until you do, or I will get scary!  x


Now i wonder if i should or not,,,,mmmmmm,choices


----------



## 25434

Evening BigFella...how's your poorliness today? any improvement at all? I hope so...take care x


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella.....how are ye today? bit better? thanks for the offer of your tum to rest on...heeee heeee....I think I will have to turn that down as I'm quite a hefty for a short arras and I think you would be gasping for breath fairly quickly...hahahahahaha......I can see how Mia would like that though....snoozing on pappies tum....very comfy I should think, and safe as houses...awweee...bless her.....

Have a good day


----------



## flinty90

alrate tommy the machine gun.... hope you had a good weekend matey !!! X


----------



## infernal0988

hia lbs how was your weekend matey ?


----------



## Rykard

get yourself to the docs, you don't want to be trying to get an appointment over xmas, try to get it sorted before... hope you get it sorted.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys,much appreciate all comments and concerns,back to doc today 3 rd time i seem to have thish ttp://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue condition it is not allowing me to breath,the infection on chest is fer better now,but this prevents me getting my breath,scary sh1t! http://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys,much appreciate all comments and concerns,back to doc today 3 rd time i seem to have thish ttp://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue condition it is not allowing me to breath,the infection on chest is fer better now,but this prevents me getting my breath,scary sh1t! http://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue


argh not good ! :S


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> argh not good ! :S


It stops me breathing and acts like apnia at night,A and e see people with this,it is similar to aphalectic shock,can be fatal too


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> It stops me breathing and acts like apnia at night,A and e see people with this,it is similar to aphalectic shock,can be fatal too


fawk me ! :S dont die!!! I forbid it !


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> fawk me ! :S dont die!!! I forbid it !


Mate it would take more than a mere lack off oxygen to kill off the ol fella!


----------



## Jay Walker

Christ, even Im a bit concerned about you, and I cant stand you!!!!   :devil2:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope you get this sorted soon big man, get to the quacks ASAP or a&e. Tell them you banged your head, they'll see you faster


----------



## biglbs

Jay Walker said:


> Christ, even Im a bit concerned about you, and I cant stand you!!!!   :devil2:


Top cvnt you thanks:rolleyes:


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Hope you get this sorted soon big man, get to the quacks ASAP or a&e. Tell them you banged your head, they'll see you faster


I will tell them i banged my Mrs. that will shock them... http://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue

Been put on some steroids ,oh the shame more trt...


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I will tell them i banged my Mrs. that will shock them... http://www.localhealth.com/article/swollen-tongue
> 
> Been put on some steroids ,oh the shame more trt...


Dirty roider


----------



## biglbs

I am missing my training and fear fat is returning,,,,


----------



## Jay Walker

biglbs said:


> I am missing my training and fear fat is returning,,,,


You'll be right mate, probably do you good, the break. (not ideal cicrumstances i appreciate!)


----------



## Enjoy1

mg:I spose a swollen tongue could be quite beneficial....in the right circumstances to the right person..... :whistling: :lol:

Seriously though, i hope things pick up for ya soon my lovely, its sh1t not getting yer injection of lovely gyminess.....

Beeg hugs again...but not too tight.... get better soon...

xxx


----------



## biglbs

Enjoy1 said:


> mg:I spose a swollen tongue could be quite beneficial....in the right circumstances to the right person..... :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, i hope things pick up for ya soon my lovely, its sh1t not getting yer injection of lovely gyminess.....
> 
> Beeg hugs again...but not too tight.... get better soon...
> 
> xxx


Better still with a selection of the right people in great cicumstances,in a very expensive mansion on a tuesday about 11.59pm,when the wolfspane blooms and the moon is full and bright,


----------



## biglbs

Fookin about on effects setting

Lookin forward to losing those lbs still!


----------



## 25434

Ullo BigFella...how are you today mister?

I agree with the others, don't you go and die on us, or I'll come up there and killya!!! hee heee...see what I did there?...I has done humour...pft..I know, I know, go and have a word with meself right?..hahahahaha.....

Hope today isn't too bad for you...take care bigFella..x


----------



## JANIKvonD

ffs mate u actually are on deaths doorstep!...i was just playing chickenelly with um (u wont know what chickenelly is). hows ya today? x


----------



## flinty90

Come on big boy , bout time you fcuked this sh1t right off.. we need you back in fighting spirits , murdering that metal !!!


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys,last night i only choked prolly 20 times,though once i woke up and had to pour water down my throat to open it up again,choking it out all over the floor,gotta larf aint ya,the steroids have helped some 10 % so looking forward to tongue reducing in size a bit more by tonight,,,,i actualy fear sleeping right now,but know it will go off,,,,


----------



## flinty90

sounds fcukin awful bro... can you prop your bed up so your not lying flat ?? will that make much difference ?


----------



## JANIKvonD

i love it when u say sh!t like "10% improved"....a true machine :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt

Hope you get better soon bro!


----------



## Rykard

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope you get better soon bro!


+1 - get yourself sorted for all the festivities


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> sounds fcukin awful bro... can you prop your bed up so your not lying flat ?? will that make much difference ?


Bed is propped mate,i was the one who brought the idea to the forum

See it is not sleep apnia as such,it is a form of anaphylactic shock/severe allergy,like that of bee sting/nut allergies.

The steroids are taking it down but we do not know cause:confused1:


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> i love it when u say sh!t like "10% improved"....a true machine :thumb:


 



strongmanmatt said:


> Hope you get better soon bro!


Thanks



Rykard said:


> +1 - get yourself sorted for all the festivities


Yes mate,will be fine thanks x


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Jesus mate.,get better soon


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> Jesus mate.,get better soon


How kind of you mate


----------



## 25434

Hey there BigFella...this really sounds scary..I don't know anything about this condition...must be so debilitating cos I know that lack of sleep alone is awful, so that plus the swollen tongue, oh dear..poor you..hope you will be okay....x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

All the best big fella, hope you get over it all soon


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hey there BigFella...this really sounds scary..I don't know anything about this condition...must be so debilitating cos I know that lack of sleep alone is awful, so that plus the swollen tongue, oh dear..poor you..hope you will be okay....x


Put it this way,lack of sleep and lack of air gives me the strangest hallucinations,i have ever had on/off drugs,but feel better again today thanks mate.



Incredible Bulk said:


> All the best big fella, hope you get over it all soon


I am winning mate,thanks for poppin in.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fingers crossed this goes away soon big fella, hate to see you or anybody struggling with some bloody illness


----------



## mikemull

All the best I hope your well soon big man!


----------



## TELBOR

Morning! Sounds a bit shít all this lol

Get well mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

morning buddy, how u feeling today?


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> morning buddy, how u feeling today?


Mate,it is taking its time!

Sleep still poo too,how are you now?


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Fingers crossed this goes away soon big fella, hate to see you or anybody struggling with some bloody illness





mikemull said:


> All the best I hope your well soon big man!


cheers guys these things are sent to try us,it appears i have had a nasty allergic reaction to something,no idea what....


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> Morning! Sounds a bit shít all this lol
> 
> Get well mate


Ain't nice,but thanks mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Mate,it is taking its time!
> 
> Sleep still poo too,how are you now?


as long as its heading in the rite direction.

im alrite'ish today...still sound like shyte but got energy today. got my leg over TWICE this morning so iv seen worse days


----------



## biglbs

Now i am depressed,cannot remember last time we did fook all,,,,,i am a monk now....


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Now i am depressed,cannot remember last time we did fook all,,,,,i am a monk now....


theres no way on earth ur wife isnt all over they white pudding fingers at every oppertunity! my sex drive is dropping quickly though


----------



## Sambuca

just been reading a few pages back. You ok mate :S . You seem to of had a run of poorliness past few weeks.


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Tom. Sounds like you have been in the wars ALOT. Looks like you need one of these...



I then thought you may like pic or two of sexy hugs (given your monk-like status), but frankly I stumbled upon some pretty gruesome pics, so you get one of these instead....



Hope you are on the mend soon xxx


----------



## 25434

HeyBigFella...you're still icky and poorly...oh lawwd! what we gonna do with you hey? By the way, I saw the post you did in Gen con...I hadn't seen it but you were very very kind to say that....I don't think anyone actually knows me though, I mainly keep to the few journals here...ya know, noice and quiet like...people were prolly thinking.."who the 'eck is [Redacted] when they're at home"...lol...and Barsnack clearly doesn't think much of me either, although I do agree with him...I have a degree in senseless ramblings...hahahaha.....i don't mind,,that's the way i am....haha....

Anyway, thank you so much, and I'm really wishing and hoping that you feel better really soon so you can enjoy xmas with your little girl and your wife and everyone....

Take care you!! and get better soon....yes! you!! stop being so poorly.....  hugs to ya.....


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys and gals,about to get mean on it's ass,picked up augmentin combination anti biotic from quack to run alongside prescribed steroids!

One problem is he has given me a blood test to have done so gonna be mr clean and nice for a couple of weeks ,then i will have it done,prolly all for good reason in my book.Fate and all.holds me up for another three weeks or so gear wise though grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## 25434

Hello bigFella...have a morning hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((900000)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

I know you're all cross and feeling poop....missing training etc, but you gotta chill out and get better so in the long term you can do what you want to do right?

take care and try to have a nice day..x


----------



## biglbs

Up most of night with Mia,as she has temp/cold going on,hours sitting holding her hand,something special about being with her,no telly,nothing just me propped all crooked on her bed stroking her hair and talking about christmas,with her tiny hand in mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nothing comes near that,not close


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello bigFella...have a morning hug ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((900000)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> I know you're all cross and feeling poop....missing training etc, but you gotta chill out and get better so in the long term you can do what you want to do right?
> 
> take care and try to have a nice day..x


Hi mate i am fine,hope your side is ok!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Up most of night with Mia,as she has temp/cold going on,hours sitting holding her hand,something special about being with her,no telly,nothing just me propped all crooked on her bed stroking her hair and talking about christmas,with her tiny hand in mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nothing comes near that,not close


You sound like a great pappy BigFella...and you are her world ya know, she'll have these memories for when she grows up which is a great thing...my friends little boy sometimes comes to sit in my lap and he wraps his mucky chubby little arms round me neck and dribbles all over me shoulder and I just want to kill anyone who would hurt him...so cute....I hope she get't better for xmas too so she unwrap her pressies and run round like a nutjob, covered in choccie and tinsel and stuff and give you serious heart string pulls..hahahaha....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Glad to see you haven't carked it big man. Hope you recover swiftly now the meds are going in :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> You sound like a great pappy BigFella...and you are her world ya know, she'll have these memories for when she grows up which is a great thing...my friends little boy sometimes comes to sit in my lap and he wraps his mucky chubby little arms round me neck and dribbles all over me shoulder and I just want to kill anyone who would hurt him...so cute....I hope she get't better for xmas too so she unwrap her pressies and run round like a nutjob, covered in choccie and tinsel and stuff and give you serious heart string pulls..hahahaha....


Thanks flubs,i do my very best for her,always and enjoy every second,she is my friend as well as daughter,i count her as an equal who just has not learnt as much as me,a friend i must help through her challenges,but always 'my girl',we are watchin Mr.Maker and chatting.About to open two advent calenders!


----------



## biglbs

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to see you haven't carked it big man. Hope you recover swiftly now the meds are going in :thumbup1:


No chance mate,gonna get awsome this year,now foundation work is begun. :thumb:

You ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> No chance mate,gonna get awsome this year,now foundation work is begun. :thumb:
> 
> You ok?


Good to hear it!

Yes thanks mate, all good in my hood. Preparing myself for awesomeness next year too!


----------



## biglbs

I am not finding my choice of aas easy at mo,may just run old school Deca/sus/prov for a few weeks slow acting preload,then bang in Tren Hex/propfor 4 weeks after,last time i did that there seemed to be a great bang 3 or 4 weeks in lasting to 6 week course end...come off for 2 weeks then repeat....


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> I am not finding my choice of aas easy at mo,may just run old school Deca/sus/prov for a few weeks slow acting preload,then bang in Tren Hex/propfor 4 weeks after,last time i did that there seemed to be a great bang 3 or 4 weeks in lasting to 6 week course end...come off for 2 weeks then repeat....


There's so many ways to put a cycle together isn't there. Stick to what you know mate would be my thoughts fwiw


----------



## JANIKvonD

gettin braw n sappy in here  glad ur on the mend mate. i have a mya :beer:


----------



## biglbs

:rockon:Ordered Tren Hex(parabolan)76mg,gonna run that with prop after pre load sus/deca-i know this is against the grain but so am i!

It will be 300mg deca and 250 mg sus every 5 th day for 2 weeks only ,i normaly start to feel it then,so i will stop!!!lol

Tren and prop will then replace it every 3 days for 4 weeks,then stop dead for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## bluejoanna

Morning big man, just dropping in to see if you are in the land of the living - sounds like you are slowly on the mend, which is fabulous news 

Have a great Saturday x


----------



## Jay Walker

Nice to see you talking about the jolly subject of roids, you must be on the mend!


----------



## BestBefore1989

aww mate I feel like a proper fraud now. I have been moping and feeling sorry for myself for being ill but I've not been as ill as you. At least I can breath

I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line (they don't even have WI-FI ffs)

so I just want to take the opportunity to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.

Ill give you a call in the new year and see if we can arrange something.


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> aww mate I feel like a proper fraud now. I have been moping and feeling sorry for myself for being ill but I've not been as ill as you. At least I can breath
> 
> I'm driving to the inlaws today for a week so I shan't be on-line (they don't even have WI-FI ffs)
> 
> so I just want to take the opportunity to wish you and yours a very merry Christmas.
> 
> Ill give you a call in the new year and see if we can arrange something.


Hay mate,you missed my funeral,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol

I am feeling 80% better,ready to crack on and buzzing,gonna hold back until weds next week i recon ,then booooom!Stage 2.

Glad your on the up,fookn outlaws for a week are you/will you be mad?


----------



## biglbs

Thought i would blood let a pint,,,,,used green pin,barrel out,got bored after 10 mins and 12ml!


----------



## TELBOR

Merry Christmas Mate


----------



## Richie186

Merry Christmas big lad.


----------



## Rykard

Have a great day - hope you are feeling better now :beer:


----------



## Milky

Merry christmas mate.


----------



## biglbs

Rykard said:


> Have a great day - hope you are feeling better now :beer:





Milky said:


> Merry christmas mate.


Hope it has been a good one guys,Merry Christmas


----------



## biglbs

Merry Christmas guys xx


----------



## Keeks

Hope you had a lovely day yesterday!  xxx


----------



## biglbs

Great thanks,,x,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANIKvonD

hope u had a great chrimbo buddy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Merry Christmas mate! Late I know!


----------



## 25434

Hello BigFella, hope you had a lovely time ove Xmas, and looking forward to the new year......health, happiness and hope right? And plenty of hugs all round.......


----------



## biglbs

JANIKvonD said:


> hope u had a great chrimbo buddy


Not bad mate,still ill but had fun.You ok?



chilli said:


> Merry Christmas mate! Late I know!


Merry New year



Flubs said:


> Hello BigFella, hope you had a lovely time ove Xmas, and looking forward to the new year......health, happiness and hope right? And plenty of hugs all round.......


All plans for next year are killer,launch of Phase two has been delayed ,however its content is constantly updating xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 25434

Wahaaaayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeee! I love a good plan! How exciting......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Not bad mate,still ill but had fun.You ok?
> 
> Merry New year
> 
> All plans for next year are killer,launch of Phase two has been delayed ,however its content is constantly updating xxxxxxxxxxx


I'm ok mate. Working on getting my back moving again. Just doing light cardio and stretching. Starting getting a journal together and going to re-start wendler's from scratch in the new year.


----------



## JANIKvonD

biglbs said:


> Not bad mate,still ill but had fun.You ok?


bet mia had a ball eh, im starting to really dislike xmas day :lol: love spoiling the kids etc but all the [email protected] about all the grans doing the rounds etc does my t!ts in. glad its done with now tbh.

still ill eh....any better? im not 100% myself but nowt too sniff at tbh


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> I'm ok mate. Working on getting my back moving again. Just doing light cardio and stretching. Starting getting a journal together and going to re-start wendler's from scratch in the new year.


Lookn forward to your journal mate!



JANIKvonD said:


> bet mia had a ball eh, im starting to really dislike xmas day :lol: love spoiling the kids etc but all the [email protected] about all the grans doing the rounds etc does my t!ts in. glad its done with now tbh.
> 
> It knackers you dunnit?!?!?
> 
> Did your kids get overloaded too?
> 
> still ill eh....any better? im not 100% myself but nowt too sniff at tbh


----------



## Sweat

Morning Big man,

You feeling any better yet? If so get your a$$ down the gym and log some heavy mofo weights in your other journal so that I can praise you for lifting like a truck!!


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Morning Big man,
> 
> You feeling any better yet? If so get your a$$ down the gym and log some heavy mofo weights in your other journal so that I can praise you for lifting like a truck!!


Hay dude thanks i am needing that but poor old body is under micro attack still,it has now morphed up into head,i have had 2 lots of ant/bio and 1 lot of steroids too ffs,realy missing training,not put weight on imo,iust drooped a bit!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Hay dude thanks i am needing that but poor old body is under micro attack still,it has now morphed up into head,i have had 2 lots of ant/bio and 1 lot of steroids too ffs,realy missing training,not put weight on imo,iust drooped a bit!


Does it seem to be getting any better? Hope so matey, know how frustrating it is when ya canny train but are gagging to. I'll hit my shoulders double hard for you today to make up for you not being able to train, then when mine are the size of bowling balls you can get some satisfaction out of that... lol.

PS-Gold membership for you soon big lad... then your part of the UKM Elite, different circles and big things from then onwards...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Does it seem to be getting any better? Hope so matey, know how frustrating it is when ya canny train but are gagging to. I'll hit my shoulders double hard for you today to make up for you not being able to train, then when mine are the size of bowling balls you can get some satisfaction out of that... lol.
> 
> PS-Gold membership for you soon big lad... then your part of the UKM Elite, different circles and big things from then onwards...


Thanks bro,i will send you some biglbs diesel power..............

Adult lounge and stuff ya mean? I get to see @ewens willy again!


----------



## Sweat

biglbs said:


> Thanks bro,i will send you some biglbs diesel power..............
> 
> Adult lounge and stuff ya mean? I get to see @ewens willy *again*!


Stressing the bit in bold, sends me pic messages of this on a daily basis, just tedious to be honest as his camera has got a crappy zoom function, so can barely see anything...


----------



## biglbs

Sweat said:


> Stressing the bit in bold, sends me pic messages of this on a daily basis, just tedious to be honest as his camera has got a crappy zoom function, so can barely see anything...


i would not want it for a wart....


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...how are you today?...okay I hope....guess what? I went gold yesterday...hahaha...I didn't even notice it, i dont' think it means anything though, just that you've been on here a while I guesss....have a good day and take care..x


----------



## Richie186

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...how are you today?...okay I hope....guess what? I went gold yesterday...hahaha...I didn't even notice it, i dont' think it means anything though, just that you've been on here a while I guesss....have a good day and take care..x


I think you get gold after 12 months in the forum. Do you have any new super powers now your gold? The power of flight or invisibility?


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...how are you today?...okay I hope....guess what? I went gold yesterday...hahaha...I didn't even notice it, i dont' think it means anything though, just that you've been on here a while I guesss....have a good day and take care..x


Nice one mate,another few weeks for me:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Back to doc,he is referring me to ENT specialist to find out what is going on in my throat/nasal area's lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Back to doc,he is referring me to ENT specialist to find out what is going on in my throat/nasal area's lol


ENT?

Elephant nose trunk specialist??


----------



## biglbs

Toilet mate,something wrong with my toilet pmsl


----------



## 25434

I wonder if your flappy thing in your ear drum has collapsed and your getting fluid in your eardrum....that would account for headaches and stuff.......I hope you will be okay bigFella...i'm not keen on you being so poorly....sigh.......take care you...


----------



## biglbs

Morning all and sundry,could not sleep,now tired out...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning mate.


----------



## biglbs

TheBob said:


> I'm wide awake & it appears you are too ha


I went back to sleep.....again...


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> morning mate.


morning dawning..


----------



## Milky

You feeling an better on the health front mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You feeling an better on the health front mate ?


I have been referred to ENT specialist as throat is still fooked up,Tbh i have had enough now,i aint trained for 4 weeks,it is deressing me now,not only that you are flying ahead!


----------



## Keeks

Sorry to hear you're still not right......really hope the specialist gets to the bottom of things for you! Big hugs!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Sorry to hear you're still not right......really hope the specialist gets to the bottom of things for you! Big hugs!!!!!!!! xxx


I feel like i have a restriction in the throat,hopefuly it is just an infection,but breathing and swallowing are an issue:confused1:

Thanks mate, xx


----------



## Keeks

biglbs said:


> I feel like i have a restriction in the throat,hopefuly it is just an infection,but breathing and swallowing are an issue:confused1:
> 
> Thanks mate, xx


Oh heck....fingers crossed they get you sorted, and quick sharp too. Take care!! xxx


----------



## 25434

Keeks said:


> Oh heck....fingers crossed they get you sorted, and quick sharp too. Take care!! xxx


to the power of 10...x


----------



## biglbs

Keeks said:


> Oh heck....fingers crossed they get you sorted, and quick sharp too. Take care!! xxx





Flubs said:


> to the power of 10...x


Thanks guys,it will be fine,i seem to like set backs in 2012,not in 2013,it is all mine ,to improve


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella.....2013 will be great! Fingers and toes crossed for that one....have a good day..


----------



## biglbs

Cheers we will all have a good one!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Hey big man

sorry your still feeling poorly



biglbs said:


> I have been referred to ENT specialist as throat is still fooked up,Tbh i have had enough now,i aint trained for 4 weeks,it is deressing me now,not only that you are flying ahead!


you know better than most that this is a marathon not a sprint, your time is best spent resting and getting healthy.

your gonna need your strength coss I have a feeling that you will be shifting some weight in 2013, in more than one way!


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hey big man
> 
> sorry your still feeling poorly
> 
> you know better than most that this is a marathon not a sprint, your time is best spent resting and getting healthy.
> 
> your gonna need your strength coss I have a feeling that you will be shifting some weight in 2013, in more than one way!


exactly that as you know mate,thanks


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Checkin in, hope you feel a bit better bud


----------



## biglbs

Incredible Bulk said:


> Checkin in, hope you feel a bit better bud


Working on it,be well ,hoe you're ok.


----------



## 25434

He BigFella, also checking in to see how you doing tonight? X


----------



## TELBOR

Onwards and upwards mate, hope they get you on the mend soon! :beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

biglbs said:


> Working on it,be well ,hoe you're ok.


Like you, working on it mate.... One day at a time


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> He BigFella, also checking in to see how you doing tonight? X


Hi guys,i give up!

I think i feel better,but is that because i drunk wine/scotch tonight,not loads but enough?


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,i give up!
> 
> I think i feel better,but is that because i drunk wine/scotch tonight,not loads but enough?


I feel even better today,though still not correct i think i will function better,than for weeks,oxygen is getting to my brain,more sleep too(night nurse/booze0


----------



## flinty90

Hi Tom happy new year mate, hope you and your family have a great 2013 !!


----------



## xpower

biglbs said:


> I feel even better today,though still not correct i think i will function better,than for weeks,oxygen is getting to my brain,more sleep too(night nurse/booze0


 Glad your getting better mate.

All the best Big man


----------



## 25434

Happy new year BigFella....hope you're having a great time with your family...x


----------



## Rykard

happy new year big guy, when do you think you'll be back to training?


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hi Tom happy new year mate, hope you and your family have a great 2013 !!


You too mate,be well and prosper


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Hi Tom happy new year mate, hope you and your family have a great 2013 !!





Rykard said:


> happy new year big guy, when do you think you'll be back to training?


Happy new year and asap mate


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Happy new year BigFella....hope you're having a great time with your family...x


Superb evening,happy new year xx


----------



## biglbs

xpower said:


> Glad your getting better mate.
> 
> All the best Big man


Happy new year


----------



## biglbs

I want to but a cardio bike,portable and of course strong,one i can move easy in mornings in front of 51 led tv and 2500w sound surround for loony cardio..anyone got good tips?


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> I want to but a cardio bike,portable and of course strong,one i can move easy in mornings in front of 51 led tv and 2500w sound surround for loony cardio..anyone got good tips?


Ive got a normal bike on rollers, works great!

Only thing is that the roller makes quite a bit of noise when in use, so you'd have to turn that surround sound system up a bit


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Ive got a normal bike on rollers, works great!
> 
> Only thing is that the roller makes quite a bit of noise when in use, so you'd have to turn that surround sound system up a bit


I aint got either:sad:

Lookin into it though:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Morning BigFella...how are you today? getting back to normal a bit? or still a bit icky...I hope you are feeling better...have a great day whatever you are doing....


----------



## bluejoanna

Happy (belated) New Year Tom.

Hope you are on the mend soon - been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long to be feeling ****e :confused1:

Have a monumental 2013. x


----------



## mikemull

All the best big man. As for the bike turbo trainers might be what your looking for.


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Morning BigFella...how are you today? getting back to normal a bit? or still a bit icky...I hope you are feeling better...have a great day whatever you are doing....


Still not correct,all my mates are ill and so is family too now ffs,i am a bit better i think,up and down realy.



bluejoanna said:


> Happy (belated) New Year Tom.
> 
> Hope you are on the mend soon - been waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too long to be feeling ****e :confused1:
> 
> Thanks Jo ,yes 5th week and running
> 
> Have a monumental 2013. x





mikemull said:


> All the best big man. As for the bike turbo trainers might be what your looking for.


Thanks will look at it.

Happy new year guys and thanks for popping in xxxx


----------



## JANIKvonD

happy new year mucker!! what did ya get upto.....u still dade?


----------



## Milky

Christ this bug wont fu*k off mate will it !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Christ this bug wont fu*k off mate will it !


Waiting for specialist Ent appoint mate,tried to train yesterday but cannot get breath,now i know i am a large man ,but i train fast and hard,never getting out of puff,guys half my age cannot keep up,but i am struggling to do anything at moment,bordering depression i swear...


----------



## biglbs

Bought so cardio WILL BE DONE well or sick/rain or shine haha!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> Bought
> View attachment 106213
> so cardio WILL BE DONE well or sick/rain or shine haha!


Blimmin 'eck! I'm green wih envy, you lucky thing....concerned about this illness dragging on though, I hope the ENT person can throw some light onto it for you.....we want you back training and happy again....x


----------



## 25434

I still can't rep you..fookit! I WANT TO NOW!!!!!!! sigh.....tantrum alert....so consider this a new bike rep...

*REPPED...*


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Bought
> View attachment 106213
> so cardio WILL BE DONE well or sick/rain or shine haha!


I'm doing my proud face right now!!!!!!


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Blimmin 'eck! I'm green wih envy, you lucky thing....concerned about this illness dragging on though, I hope the ENT person can throw some light onto it for you.....we want you back training and happy again....x


The way i figure is if i cannot go train at the gym ,i will bring the gym to me,half of it is gift money from christmas hugs xx



RXQueenie said:


> I'm doing my proud face right now!!!!!!


I will never not achieve something i say i will,no matter what the way forward may be,thanks xx


----------



## biglbs

GOING TO CLOSE THIS JOURNAL NOW AS WAS UP A YEAR AND I HAVE OTHER ONE UP NOW,MORE REFLECTING WHO I AM THESE DAYS,SO PLEASE SIGN UP TO IT AND BANTER AWAY

@Milky please close this finaly for me,thanks Sir.

@Katy please would you remove the bracketed banter part of my journal title below as guys can banter in there now thank you x

My other journal is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

See you over there. Can I have the last post in this one?


----------



## biglbs

@Milky @Pscarb please shut this thread,thanks


----------

